# Never thought retirement would be like this



## NancyNGA

Matrix was so nice to put in this diary section.  I'm going to start one.  I'll just give a very brief background for now.  Please feel free to post comments if you want. 

I'm 68 years old and retired almost 12 years ago. I live in an urban area in NE Georgia. In 1995 my parents left Florida and put a mobile home on some vacant land I bought years ago out in the country near where I live.  At the time they were in their late 70's and I was worried about them living so far away.  No brothers and sisters.  My father died in 2006.  He was the one who fixed everything around the house---carpentry, plumbing, electrical, you name it.  

I've since learned to do a lot repairs because I hate the hassle of trying to hire someone, people not showing up, not always good work.  Discovered I really like to learn to do things like that, and will continue as long as I am physically able.  So this diary will probably have a lot of DIY projects in it.  Repairs never seem to end when you are responsible for maintaining two households.  

I tend to overthink writing posts to forums, so I'm just going to hit the SUBMIT button now and hope it makes sense.  More later....


----------



## Ameriscot

Good for you!  I'm hopeless with DIY although I can paint and do very basic minor repairs.  I'm glad my dh can do everything to maintain our old house - electrical, plumbing, carpentry, etc etc.  Saves us a fortune.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I admire you for doing your own repairs Nancy, I'm not that handy, but hubby takes care of most things.  You're smart to be a do it yourselfer, it does save a lot of money, and many companies nowadays are rip-off, and charge much more than what's fair.


----------



## Pappy

I'll bring some of the newer members up to date on my status. I retired from the bakery business in 1999 and sold my house to move to Florida. I still have my camping trailer that stays in Sylvan Beach, NY and we stay there about 5 months during the summer. We plan one one or two more years of this and then stay right in Florida.

I am 76 and my wife is 73 years old. We were married Dec. 25th, 1956. I was home on a three day pass and was being sent to California, so we rushed things along so that after I got settled, she could join me.

My wife is a cancer survivor, twice, but is in good health for her age. The last couple years my health is failing a little but most of the time I feel good.

We live in a nice over 55 community and are about 10 minutes to the Indianlantic River and another 10 minutes, over the causeway, to the Atlantic Ocean. 

We we live a simple, easy lifestyle and enjoy the little things like taking our coffee to the shore and walking in the sand at sunrise. So peaceful and beautiful.

Oh, and we haven't seen or shoveled snow in 15 years. :love_heart:


----------



## Twixie

The thing I like most about being retired is time...time to pick blackberries from a hedgerow...time to watch the birds...looking at the clock and thinking..'' I don't have to get up if I don't want to...

And time reverting back to it's normal pace..


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks for all the comments, folks.  



Pappy said:


> Oh, and we haven't seen or shoveled snow in 15 years. :love_heart:



Ain't that the truth.  I grew up in Ohio. 



Twixie said:


> I don't have to get up if I don't want to... And time reverting back to it's normal pace..



And Daylight Savings Time doesn't matter anymore.


 BTW, there is no reason why several people can't share the same diary.   There was a diary with 3 members on a forum I used to belong to that went on for 4 years until the forum shut down.  I miss them and I wasn't even one of the 3.


----------



## Steve

Please fill me in as to exactly what I am supposed to post on here..
My life story ?? ......... That will be about 4 pages long ...
My lately story ??  ..... That will be about 2 pages long ...
My ongoing story ?? ... That will be about 10 words .....

I would like to post, but am a bit confused........


----------



## metasegue

*You're supposed to tell us why life has made you happy or unhappy. You should say what really offends you and what pleases you so we can...adjust. You can reveal things to relative strangers that you might not otherwise mention to anyone. Besides, at this age, what do you have to lose? "Rage against the dying of the light"...Dylan Thomas *


----------



## NancyNGA

An online diary is just like a regular old fashioned diary, only online and public.   

Typically each person would start their own personal diary as a separate thread in the diaries section.   

That person just posts to his/her diary something that happened, or something they did, or a thought---the most important things of the day. 
Or maybe they will only post when something noteworthy happens. 

 If some comment in a diary perks another member's interest, or maybe another member has a solution to your problem, 
that member will (hopefully) post a comment to your diary.

Example:

One day I post to my diary:  "_My dog is very lonely.  I'm thinking of getting a cat to keep him company."
_
Another member may post (in my diary), _ "I got a cat to keep my dog company once and they fought like cats and dogs. 
 Don't do it.  It was the worst decision of my life."_

Another member might post, _"My cat and dog get along just fine. You just need to introduce them properly.  
Here's how I did it..."_


----------



## ronaldj

the old saying says it best about my  retirement......too good to be true....


----------



## Ameriscot

I do a blog which has random posts about life in Scotland and other things.  Lots of travelogues as well.  I have a separate and very extensive blog I kept while we lived in Uganda for two years - 2007-09.  I still get a lot of emails and comments on it even though I stopped writing it when we left.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ameriscot said:


> I do a blog which has random posts about life in Scotland and other things.  Lots of travelogues as well.  I have a separate and very extensive blog I kept while we lived in Uganda for two years - 2007-09.  I still get a lot of emails and comments on it even though I stopped writing it when we left.



 Yes, that's the word.  Just like a blog. 



metasegue said:


> *.... You can reveal things to relative strangers that you might not otherwise mention to anyone. Besides, at this age, what do you have to lose? *



 Go for it *metaseque*! :drool1:


----------



## NancyNGA

Eleven years ago we bought some goats to keep down the brush on my mom's property out in the country.  It looks like a golf course in the woods now, but it required installing over 6000 feet of field fence. (I did NOT attempt that myself.)  There is one electric wire strung on top and one along the bottom, to hopefully discourage predators (dogs and coyotes), and keep the goats from riding down the fence. 

Maintaining that fence has been a major ongoing project. Trees are always falling on it. I just spent 3 days trying to track down electrical shorts on the hot wires. The voltage is now up to 7100 and it should be near 8600.  The current pulses for only a split second every second, so it's not as bad as it sounds, although if you touch your head to it, it can knock you out cold for a second (don't ask me how I know ).

 The plan is to find the last short tomorrow and do a few long overdue modifications causing most of the trouble. [If I post this publicly, it may force me to do it. No excuses.]


----------



## metasegue

*I'm using this cold snap to procrastinate a bit longer on a small addition I'll be building before the snow flies. I put together maybe 300' of fence this Summer...can't imagine 6,000. We live in the forest and let it remain wild except for a few rough trails. It's so bizarre...the same 40's that are chilling my bones now will seem toasty next February.*


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes metasque, there's a (relative) cold snap here too and it's like I'm trying to go into hibernation or something.  Grew up in Ohio and can't remember paying that much attention to winters there---so cold you couldn't draw a full breath without it hurting.  Wisconsin is probably worse than Ohio. 

Is that an addition to your house you're working on?

The goats were something we just wanted to try for fun.  They are real characters, and *are* a lot of fun, but also a lot of work.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Love your goat pic Nancy, sooo sweet!! :love_heart:


----------



## metasegue

*Yes Nancy, it's a small addition for a wood burner and storing a couple ranks of split oak. Last year, we lucked out by purchasing an entire tank of LP in early Winter thus avoiding a huge spike when steady sub zero temps drove the price up. I don't want to depend on luck, or the weather, for economic stability...we have lots of wood. A new generator will be mounted just outside the room for electrical outages. The older I get, the more cautious I become regarding Winter. Being prepared can be crucial in these changing climatic patterns. 

Yeah...I like goats too. They're clowns and incredibly practical too...landscapers you can milk. *


----------



## NancyNGA

Metaseque: I love gas heat.  Had a heat pump and hated it so much I traded it for a natural gas furnace before 
it was very old.  I want to be able to stand near a register and feel hot air.  I do have a gas space heater in one 
room that works when the power is out.

Got the fence work done today and it's up to 8000 volts. :woohoo:

The changes today had little to do with it.  It had just rained last time I measured and today everything had dried out.  
Every little blade of grass that touches a hot wire conducts a tiny bit of electricity when it's wet---but not when it's dry.

 I suspect with all the splices and corrosion after 11 years of wear and tear that's the best you can get.  Anyway it will 
knock  your socks off, so I'm done until the next tree falls, or a deer jumps over and dislodges a wire with his back feet.

It might sound like I'm obsessed with this fence.  It *is* an interesting puzzle and I like puzzles, but as it turned out a more 
important use of the top electric wire is to indicate that the fence might be down.   I used to have to just go out and check 
it occasionally.  Kept putting that off too long in between.  Now I just check the voltage from the backyard.


----------



## NancyNGA

Years ago ('94, '95?) I would tape the O.J. Simpson trial every day and start to watch the tape in the late evenings. Promptly fell asleep on the floor in front of the TV and next thing I knew it was morning. (How did that come out anyway?) Point is I got into a habit of sleeping on the floor and couldn't stand the bed.  When I retired I bought the hardest mattress you could find, and sleeping in bed was good again.  Last night I  fell asleep on the floor in front of the TV waiting for my hair to dry.  Best night's sleep in a while.  What's with this floor thing?

Speaking of TV, when I was working, especially the later years, I never had time to watch it---going back to around the Seinfeld days. So now, while there is so much junk on TV, I can watch all the reruns and there were some good shows back then, and they are all new to me. Right now I'm hooked on NYPD Blue.  That is a great show as long as you can tolerate the constantly moving camera.  But I can't talk about them, because people think I have dementia.

See, you can post any nonsense in a diary!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I like a firm bed, but I can't remember the last time I slept on the floor, maybe in a sleeping bag in a tent while camping.   I knew an older lady who put plywood under her mattress to make it more firm.  You must have nice plushy carpeting on your floors Nancy! 

Seinfeld was a good show, it's too bad the comedies are lacking nowadays, instead of improving.  A quirky comedy on cable TV was Curb Your Enthusiasm, a little language and racy topics sometimes, but I used to get a kick out of it.  King of Queens was a silly comedy, that was pretty funny, I like Jerry Stiller, he played the live-in father.


----------



## Susie

Love your diary, Nancy, enjoy reading it and admiring the great photo of one of your goats,(goat's milk, cheese, and butter)?
I. too, try to do my own repairs around the place, as I find it hard to deal with 'tradies' who some times can be expensive, overcharge, or try to get away with doing as little as possible.
Kept a war diary during my teens, was forced to do so initially, but then kept it going-many newspaper clippings, impressions, teen age angst (reading Heinrich von Kleist at the time did not help).
Read thru this war diary later (was repatriated to the U.S. at age 17), felt so depressed by it, ceremoniously burned it in our incinerator.
Wish I hadn't, though, as it did not put the war memories and hatred of war to rest.


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze: I've watched all the _King of Queens _episodes. Working on _Law and Order _also. _L&A: Criminal Intent _is very strange, but Vincent D'Onofrio was so cute I watched it anyway. Then again, I think Dennis Franz in _NYPD Blue _is cute too...








*
*


----------



## NancyNGA

Susie: We got these goats _*only*_ for eating brush. They were mostly altered males but 4 females to begin with. One female went into milk big time
the 3rd year without being bred.  So among other things, I also had to learn how to milk a goat.  (We found a good home for her and her sister very fast.)

 Nice to hear from other gals who fix stuff.






ps: Why not start another, more happy, diary.


----------



## oldman

Just got back from the east suburbs of Cleveland where I was over the weekend. We had a mixture of rain, sleet and snow, not to mention the high winds and _cold_. My wife and I attended a wedding for my cousin's daughter and the church was located maybe a block or so from Lake Erie. I could easily see the lake as I did take a quick drive down to it. The waves were 3-4 feet and very choppy. It was also very grayish in color and looked very dangerous to be on, if in a boat. Sort of reminded me the night the Edmund Fitzgerald went down. It would not have been a good day for flying in that area. 

But, we went to see the Browns play on Sunday and they beat the Bucs. I live about 20 minutes from Raymond James Stadium in Tampa when I am at my home in Clearwater, Florida. So, I sort of root for the Bucs, but have always been a Steelers fan first, followed by a Browns fan. What a combination that is. Soon time to head south.


----------



## Pappy

Nancy. When I was a little guy, my grandfather had three goats. Two milkers ,Josephine and Rags, and a miserable goat called Bachlor Button. Many a time Button got loose and chased me all over the place. Grandpa was the only one that could handle him.

PS...Hated goats milk.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy there is one in this bunch I never liked.  He gives sucker punch, broadside, head butts to the others.  Fortunately he is the smallest.


----------



## NancyNGA

Well, Heather, from Credit Card Services, has finally discovered my cell phone number. I have limited minutes on this phone, too. 
They have been bugging me for years on the landline.  

If I get this new FiLIP phone for my mom, I'll have to upgrade to a smartphone and a new plan anyway.  Yikes!!
But this is just what I needed, a kick in the pants to force me into the new phones.

Going to my mom's in a few minutes.  Got to do some remodeling on goat feeders for the winter.  Or maybe I'll procrastinate til Sunday.


----------



## NancyNGA

_It's always something...
_
Arrived at my mom's ready to work. Had some gutters replaced on my house in town this summer.  Painted the old ones brown planning to put them on the cabin out at my mom's this winter.  So first thing I hauled them down to the cabin in the pickup, and while there saw 3 large dogs inside the fence across the pond on the backside of the property. How did they get in there, anyway? 

 Even one, otherwise sweet, dog will chase a goat to it's death if it chooses, just for fun. 

Went back to the house and decided to get the EZGO (4 wheeler with 2 seats) to check if they were still there and maybe lead them out, but they ran when I approached.   Spent the rest of the afternoon knocking on neighbor's doors.  One dog looked familiar, but those folks never did come home even after dark when I left.  One guy said he would ask around.  I left both gates unlocked and the power turned off the fence.  There is a county ordinance that says you can't let your dogs run loose off your property, but no one out there pays any attention to it.  

I saw what I think was a fox in the woods.  It was the right size, brownish-red, and appeared to have one ring around its tail. That was cool.  Foxes are no threat to goats.  Also found out that squirrels are building a nest in the outhouse (yes there is an old outhouse) at the cabin. 

_One step backward on the chores_.

 Below is a picture I took today of Dixie, the only female left.  She will be 11 years old in April.  She's very smart.

ps:This post has been heavily edited (censored) from an earlier version.  I've calmed down some now.


----------



## NancyNGA

Not much going on here so I probably shouldn't waste space. :shrug:

If I had posted anything 2 days ago, it would have been about hating to get a smartphone because I wouldn't need any of the features (just call and text).  Yesterday I bit the bullet and got one and it is just fine.  Found one that is small enough to fit in your side pants pocket but big enough to have good quality features. The screen will flip 90 degrees so the keyboard is big enough to type on and it has much better voice transmission, so my mom can hear me talk to her better now. It gives updated weather forecasts and will adjust to  your location automatically if you set it that way. That and the Google mapping will be useful. Maybe more. Wasn't as hard to learn as I expected.  All that fretting and procrastinating for nothing.
Went out searching at my mom's to see if the dogs were still there.  They were gone. :woohoo: 

Bad news is, when I flipped the power back on the fence, the voltage was down to only 600.  Probably either the dogs, or whoever got them, dislodged a wire. So three days wasted on this.  Back to work on the fence Sunday and another step backward in getting caught up on chores.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Dixie looks so cute Nancy, I love goats!  Glad you like your smartphone, I'm still in the dark ages with my pre-paid Tracfone flip phone, but it's all I really need for emergencies.  Glad the dogs were gone by your mother's house, that would be upsetting to me to have them on my property.  You have your work cut out for you Nancy, always somethin', huh?


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks SeaBreeze.  BTW, I saw the picture of a goat you posted on another thread today. He was cute, but ours are much cuter.  No horns.

 Starting to sound like a broken record....  Fence charge mysteriously jumped up today to 6700v from 600v last time. Go figure.  One run around the line and couldn't find a thing.  I give up until it drops some more. I cannot afford to waste any more time out there on wild goose chases.  

 Bought my mother a pair of everyday shoes and some socks and (drum roll..) *she actually likes them*!  She likes "Buster Brown" socks, and they don't make them anymore, but Walmart has something close. She will not go with me to shop.   She would prefer to walk around in rags.  I have to guess at her sizes.  And usually whatever I buy she just saves "for good."  When I was a kid she would always make me eat vegetables.  Now I can't get her to eat any.  She prefers ice cream, doughnuts, and peanut butter. 

Thinking of downloading an "app" on the smartphone!  A calorie counter. Would like to drop 5 pounds. I lost some weight 5 years ago and have kept it off. But last month I quit paying attention to calories and it has slowly started creeping up. Got to get back to counting and nip this in the bud. At least this would make it more fun (for a while).


----------



## SeaBreeze

Well, I hope your Mom wears the shoes and socks that you bought her.  I bought my older lady friend a few pairs of diabetic socks from Walmart, and she loves them.  She doesn't have diabetes, but she complained that most of her socks were digging into her leg and cutting off her circulation.

As far as her diet, well, when some of us get older we just don't want to be told what to do.  We figure we made it this far, and don't need any coaching, lol.  You must do a lot of walking with everything you do around you and your mother's house.  I bet you put in some miles!  I used to use a pedometer to track my steps and miles daily, it was good incentive to keep moving and lose some lbs.

Here's a cute little goat video that I posted here a long time ago...sorry, but I hadda do it!


----------



## NancyNGA

I stand corrected.  Evidently they do still make Buster Brown socks. Just not carried in local stores.  Wonder if they are the same.

That is the cutest video, and just in time for the holidays.  Baby goats are so funny.  Unfortunately we decided not to breed ours, mainly because I would never be able to let any of them go.   I once estimated approximately how many we'd have by now if we let all of the females go for it every year, and it was over 100.   And you have to trim their hooves a few times a year.  Yikes!!!!

I also tried a pedometer a couple of years ago.   Good motivation.  Never could get 10,000 steps in town.  Isn't that what they recommend, 10K?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Yes, 10,000 is recommended.  I walked at my work a lot, back and forth, up and down stairs, etc.  So with that and my walks in the park with the dog, I always went over the 10,000.


----------



## Lyn

I have enjoyed reading your adventures.  Love the goats, though I honestly don't know much about them, but do like goat cheese.    I wear a pedometer like its jewelry.  Gives me the impetus to keep moving.  Hit 10,740 steps today running the mulching mower  on the part of my property that serves as lawn (lawn is a very loose term), the rest of it is treed, keeps me busy this time of year.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, Lyn.  

All day yesterday I had the "Mean Reds*" *(see _Breakfast at Tiffany's_).   By definition couldn't pinpoint the reasons.  Maybe all the jobs piling up.  Today was better, but I'm not going to post negative things, for a while.   

 Lots of good stuff happened this year too, so I'll backtrack a bit. One thing exciting to me was the removal of two very large (>28" diameter, ~90 feet tall) pine trees on my neighbor's property in town. One tree was on the property line, the other about 10 feet onto her property. We finally decided to split the cost and get rid of them.  She was as frightened as I about uprooting.   Pines are notorious for uprooting in a wind.  

Here are a couple of pictures.  They used a climber---too tall for a cherry picker.

Before.  My house is the 2 story on the left.





Second tree after all limbs were removed.





　
　
Zoom in to top.  I'm totally in awe of tree climbers. 




After that, they started cutting chunks from the top until it would fit on the property when it fell.  It made a thud my neighbor on the
next block said he could feel.


----------



## Matrix

Enjoyed your diary very much, also love reading all other diaries. Thank you so much for suggesting this diary forum, it's now my favorite section.  :cheers1:


----------



## Lyn

We have Tulip trees that shallow root.  Have had a couple of those come down in high winds and rain, thankfully away from the house.  Sometimes they will topple even when you think the danger has passed.   We lost an oak last summer about 20 feet from the house.   It just died.   I think the 17-year locust and drought conditions were just was too much for it.  We had to have it cut down. They make it look so easy don't they?  And so expensive!


----------



## NancyNGA

Lyn, yes, a lot of work.  Most of it grinding limbs and hauling off stuff.  Those guys never stopped moving from morning to evening.  

SeaBreeze, if you are reading this I will get to the squirrel rescue later. 

 There is nothing going on here right now.  So a little more history.
:zz:

The land I bought out in the country had only one structure on it---an old corn crib/storage building. It was in good shape and very well built compared to buildings now. I decided to have it moved down near the pond, because my dad wanted to build a fishing cabin out there to use when they came to visit.  They lived in Florida at that time.  The two of them together had built 9 buildings on various properties they owned, including the house I grew up in, and they enjoyed stuff like that.  They remodeled the main building one summer and added the porch the next summer.


----------



## NancyNGA

When I bought the land out in the country you rarely saw a squirrel. I'm sure the neighbors went squirrel and deer 
hunting on the property a lot. I think I counted 7 deer stands of various ages on, or within, sight at the time. I ran into 
one neighbor, L (for Liar, but that's another story), several times out there fishing. Just before my parents arrived to 
work on the cabin I found 3 baby squirrels clinging to the side of a tree just about dark as I was leaving. Two were 
down far enough to reach and one was way up high in the tree. I suspected L might have shot the mother.

On the spur of the moment I decided to take the two home and try to keep them until they were old enough to be on 
their own. They didn't resist at all. At the time I figured the third one might actually have the best chance of surviving, 
because I never had much luck trying to save wild animals. Who knows, maybe the mother _was_ still alive. So I left him. 

They must have been just the right age, because they did just fine on milk from an eyedropper at first and then peanuts 
and whatever I could find. I made a cage for them in the house and named the male Nuisance and the female Trouble. 
Nuisance was very friendly but Trouble never quite warmed up to me. 

When my parents arrived to work on the cabin my father built a squirrel house for them, which I brought into town for them 
to get used to. When they got big enough my dad mounted the house on a tree near the cabin. They stayed in that house 
and weren't afraid of my parents at all while they were hammering away. 

For at least 6 months after my parents went back to Florida, every time I went out there Nuisance would show up at the 
top of this tall pine tree near the cabin and perform acrobatics. One day a little later, maybe it was the next spring, I saw a 
female with 3 little ones following her. She let me get within 20 feet of her, so I was pretty sure it was Trouble because 
squirrels are not that friendly at first, specially with little ones in tow. I also banned L from hunting on the property. 

There are squirrels are all over the place out there now. My mom saw 8 all at the same time one day this summer. 
I always regretted that I didn't find a way to get the third squirrel down from that tree.


----------



## Jackie22

Nancy, I enjoyed reading about your squirrels and the tree removals.  I've had the tree people at my place several times in the last few years, due to the drought here.  They are fascinating to watch while working. I had two very tall Pines cut down and they took them down just as you described..where they fell left a shallow place that no grass grew on for two years....anyway, I agree with you these are very hard working men that earn every penny of their pay.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Great story about the squirrels Nancy, you're very kind for caring for and protecting Nuisance and Trouble.


----------



## drifter

Great story, Nancy. I've enjoyed reading all your writ.


----------



## NancyNGA

Jackie22, until last year we have also had drought that seems like it went on forever. 
That and the beetles have been devastating on the pine trees here. 

Drifter and SeaBreeze: Thanks, I thought the story was a little too corny to post.

I've had a couple other strange wild animal "pets." 

This is Sam, the box turtle.  For two years he would come by the goat barn every day in the summer for tomatoes.
Don't know what happened to him.






This is no-name tree frog that came in on a cactus and spent last winter in my kitchen before I noticed him.
Pretty clever hiding place, isn't it.  I turned him loose as soon as the temps got above freezing. 
 It was kinda like sending your kid off to school the first day. Ha!


----------



## NancyNGA

Almost up to date now.   The last 12 months were very busy---and expensive.  I want to put some of this stuff down mainly to get the timeline straight.

 :zz:WARNING:zz:

The booming squirrel population came back to haunt us. They eventually got into the crawl space above the ceiling in the cabin.  Chewed holes through the ceiling, made a complete mess of the insulation above, and chewed down to bare wires in some places on every electric circuit that passed through the attic.  Lights had been flickering for years. I was in denial because I couldn't figure out how to fix it by myself, and finally stumbled on the idea of beadboard vinyl ceiling panels!!!   Spent about 8 weeks, off and on, in November-December tearing out the old ceiling, cleaning up the mess, rewiring and installing a new ceiling.   I was really tickled with how it came out. It looks like an old fashioned porch ceiling and still looks good after 12 months of expansion and contraction.

Squirrels also got between the insulation and metal roofing of the barn. So next I had to place wire mesh over all the ceiling---4 days.  So far so good. 

The previous June my optometrist said I had beginning of cataracts. Night time driving had become almost impossible on dark country roads since then.  Decided it was time to get the surgery over and done with.  Around March I had the first eye done.  

Postponed the second eye because we had a goat with chronic split hoof problem.   He had been to 5 different vets in the course of a year, all from the same practice, and each one told us something different.  It was like starting over with each different vet.   Nothing worked.  Finally one said it was hopeless, put him down.  We took him to the Vet School at UGA and they said infection had spread into his joint and recommended amputating one half of his hoof. They had done it many times on cattle, but this would be the first for a goat.  The prognosis for cattle was 18 months before tendons got too weak, but maybe it would be different on a goat since they are lighter and more agile. He is doing well so far and it's been about 8 months. 

Second eye surgery done in May.

The '97 F-150 I inherited from my dad turned over 100K miles so I got a lot of work done on it. Main concern was with the brakes grabbing and knocking, shocks and suspension.  Mechanic was stumped on the brakes.  He finally suggested we remove the fuse from the ABS system and I could come back later (with a wink in his eye).  I love this mechanic.  He said ABS is only for people who don't know how to brake correctly.  Everything is fine now.  Hope it lasts another 100K.  I hate buying new cars.

Had 7 trees removed from farm, then took the 2 pine trees down in town.  Then two truckloads of topsoil to repair damaged lawn. (It rained the day after they started work.)   Filling ruts and leveling out was the best strength exercise I've had in years.  I may just order a load every month from now on.   Then my 34 year old water heater went out.

That's about it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That turtle looks like he's really enjoying himself there, lol.  Boy, it sound like you've been busy, busy, busy there Nancy...not much time for lounging, huh?  Glad to hear that your goat is doing okay, split hoof sounds like it's very painful.  I bet your vet bills were through the roof, but you're very kind for giving your animals such good care.

How are your eyes since the cataract surgery?  My mother in law had just one eye done, and she was so disappointed that she never did the other, but that was decades ago.  That's a lotta topsoil there, my back hurts just thinking about filling that many ruts/leveling.


----------



## Meanderer

I take it your Parent's "Squirrel House" gave them the idea to move into the cabin and make it their own.  When we were first married, we rented an apartment on the first floor, and the couple on the second floor would feed squirrels by putting bread with peanut butter on it out on the window sill.  It was a brick house with deep joints in the brick, and the climbed it like a ladder.  One time, when they had gone out, neglecting to "set the table", the squirrels came and broke through the window screen and got inside. They raced around the kitchen walls like a Hot Wheels track and just tore up the kitchen, before finding the exit.  I'm not sure what happened after that, but I think both parties made other arrangements.  On another note, turtles should be fed tomatoes no more than once a week.  More often and the will get the "runs".


----------



## NancyNGA

_SeaBreeze_: 
The bills from the private vets added together were much more than the bill from the Vet School (about $700, plus boarding (optional) and other stuff I could have done myself, but I didn't want to fool with it).  It was nothing compared to the auto work and the tree removals.  If we could have gone to the Vet School first, I think the surgery would not even have been necessary, but you need a referral from a private vet now. It makes me angry at myself for fooling around with the private vets so long. 

The cataract surgery itself was a piece of cake.  I had heard horror stories about the new accommodating and multifocal lenses, so I opted for monofocal with near vision instead of distance vision.  Assistant said 1 in 50 choose that option.  I'm near-sighted and was used to seeing well up close.  I also like wearing glasses---my face looks so plain without them. I just couldn't imagine trying to put on and take off reading glasses to do something overhead, like paint a ceiling.  And it's not a perfect science.  They don't always get the distance vision crisp enough, and your eyes can change over the years afterward, so you may still end up having to wear glasses.

What does your mother-in-law say is wrong with her vision after surgery?   Did she never get the other eye done? 


_Meanderer_: 
You are probably right.  Nuisance and Trouble probably only knew how to build a nest in a building and since their genetics probably carry down to half the squirrel population on the property, we have a bunch of stupid squirrels that don't know how to build a nest in a tree.

About the turtle... I was trying to kill two birds with one stone and explain the red stuff in the picture.  We gave him other things too.  He liked dry cat food especially.  Please don't tell me dry cat food is bad too.

It sounds like you might have had a pet turtle at one time?


----------



## SeaBreeze

She's passed on since then, but she complained about blurry vision, halos, etc.  She said her sight was much worse before the operation, she never got the other eye done, and didn't even want to talk to the doctor about it.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> _Meanderer_:
> You are probably right.  Nuisance and Trouble probably only knew how to build a nest in a building and since their genetics probably carry down to half the squirrel population on the property, we have a bunch of stupid squirrels that don't know how to build a nest in a tree.
> 
> About the turtle... I was trying to kill two birds with one stone and explain the red stuff in the picture.  We gave him other things too.  He liked dry cat food especially.  Please don't tell me dry cat food is bad too.
> 
> It sounds like you might have had a pet turtle at one time?


Yeah, I brought a couple home, that I found while working.  The kids were young, and had fun "racing" them. HAHA!  I guess if they had written a children's book titled " The Tortoise and the Tortoise"...it would have been a sleeper!  They fed them raw ground meat. Sounds funny, but they "ran" away.  Just left them alone long enough...and the were gonzo!


----------



## NancyNGA

Everyone is posting such beautiful, interesting, and well written stories in their diaries I'm intimidated.  Day to day 
things are very boring here.  But I'll muddle through.

_Just a quick note of the ridiculous....._

The rule in my parents household was to save *everything*. It was completely ingrained in me by the time I grew up 
and left home.  I still have to fight it all the time or I'd be one of those hoarders.  It reached a ridiculous level one day last 
week when I caught myself (just briefly) thinking about how I could save 37 seconds left on the microwave from 
the last nuking. Maybe I need therapy.:eewwk:


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> It reached a ridiculous level one day last week when I caught myself (just briefly) thinking about how I could save 37 seconds left on the microwave from the last nuking. Maybe I need therapy.:eewwk:



....buttons...the world's greatest invention. My hero has always been the two guys who developed the TV remote, along with the mute button.   In your case you have the reset button.  ...course I really like the easy button.  You are correct, there is a fine line between collecting and hoarding.  Most people save everything but money! HAHA!

A good rule of thumb is "Never be intimidated"!  Write for your own pleasure and if the pleasure of others comes with it, all the better.  No one can tell Nancy's stories like you can!  Keep at it!


----------



## jujube

NancyNGA said:


> _SeaBreeze_:
> 
> The cataract surgery itself was a piece of cake.  I had heard horror stories about the new accommodating and multifocal lenses, so I opted for monofocal with near vision instead of distance vision.  Assistant said 1 in 50 choose that option.  I'm near-sighted and was used to seeing well up close.  I also like wearing glasses---my face looks so plain without them. I just couldn't imagine trying to put on and take off reading glasses to do something overhead, like paint a ceiling.  And it's not a perfect science.  They don't always get the distance vision crisp enough, and your eyes can change over the years afterward, so you may still end up having to wear glasses.
> 
> What does your mother-in-law say is wrong with her vision after surgery?   Did she never get the other eye done?



I paid $5000 extra (for both eyes) for the multi-focal cataract lenses and it was the worst mistake I've ever made.   My distance vision is very, very good but I do have to wear reading glasses in low light (OK with strong light or natural light).  The worst part is the glare/halos.......ever so much worse than it was before.   I'll admit, I didn't do enough due diligence on them before I opted for them and went instead on the doctor's recommendation.  I've pretty much given up night driving unless I really know where I'm going.  I'd never recommend them for anyone!


----------



## NancyNGA

Jujube, How long ago was your surgery? 

I'm glad you at least have really great distance vision and good near vision.  Some folks don't get either one even with the monofocal lenses.  Haloes and glare are what I had *before* surgery. I can really sympathize because driving at night on country roads was impossible.   It *might* have something to do with how much your pupils dilate at night.  I think they make some drops that prevent them from dilating so much.  People only use them when they know they will be driving at night.  You might try asking your eye doctor for his opinion.  Some people keep the lights on inside the car and it helps.   Maybe that would help you.    

After the surgery the glare and haloes went away, and what I got in return were starbursts from headlights and more floaters.  I suspect they were both there before, but the cataracts hid them from sight.  From what I can gather, starbursts have to do with defects in the surface of the cornea.  In a few cases it can be corrected, but with even more surgery.  I don't think I want anymore cutting done, because the more cutting of nerves, the more tendency to cause dry eye.  Still not easy to drive at night, though.

 I know I can live with floaters, cause I've had lots of them since I was a kid.


----------



## jujube

I had the surgery 1 1/2 years ago.  I had the haloes before, but now it's even worse, plus the starbursts that I didn't have before.  I also got a great big floater that looks like a greasy thumbprint that drifts across my vision.  The surgeon says it wasn't anything that he did, but......I didn't have it until after my surgery.  Hmmmm?   I'm with you, I don't want anybody touching my eyes again.


----------



## NancyNGA

jujube said:


> ....  I also got a great big floater that looks like a greasy thumbprint that drifts across my vision.  The surgeon says it wasn't anything that he did, but..... .



Yes, the greasy thumbprint floater.  I got one of those too.  My optometrist says it is likely due to posterior vitreous detachment. Some membrane separates from the back of your eye and pieces of it float around. It happens to almost everyone eventually but not everyone has symptoms.  In my case it also causes flashes of white light in an arc on the peripheral vision at night.  That happened about a year *before* surgery. I could see the light flashes before surgery, but he thinks I could not see the floater because of the cataract.


----------



## NancyNGA

Some time ago I realized that I really enjoy figuring out ways to do projects by myself---no help at all.  Kinda like being in the frontier days, 
but adding modern tools and simple machines, and subtracting personpower. Of course I only choose projects that don't really matter
 if I mess up---so far.  

It all started when my mom and I built the goat shed in 2004, just the two of us.  I still remember pounding in the very first nail and saying 
to myself, "If I can't get this nail in straight, I'm in *BIG* trouble."  It went in straight.  This is a picture of my second mistake on that project, 
but easily correctable because I had switched from nails to screws by that time.  Did I say how much I love screws?


　







All this is to set up my next possible project. I'm stuck on one aspect, so it's still iffy whether I can do it by myself.   
I should also add that I don't mind getting dirty.  The goats have cured me of worrying about that.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cool that you don't mind gettin' dirty Nancy, neither do I.  And yes, screws are much better than nails in a lot of situations.


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm in withdrawal from NYPD Blue reruns tonight---it is being pre-empted for boxing. Thought I would hate it when David Caruso left that show, but Jimmy Smits is even better.:love_heart: Caruso is a joke on CSI:Miami. Maybe bad directors/writers?  But I digress...

I kid you not (Johnny Carson?), this is my next project....

The cabin on our property has electricity but no running water.  My dad built an outhouse in parts in Florida and put the pieces together when they first arrived. It was meant to be only temporary. We had planned to get water, but figured the headaches with freezing pipes issues in the winter would not be worth it. That was 30 years ago. The outhouse hasn't been used in the last 10-15 years.  I checked it out carefully today. 







The floor (OSB board) is shot. The "hole" underneath has completely filled in with dirt, supporting concrete blocks have tipped over and made the structure tilt backward. The rain now hits the front and is rotting out the bottom of the door. Squirrels and birds have been inside and are trying to build nests. 

My new project is to restore it to "usefulness."

The frame is still strong and intact. I can fix the floor and the door. I can put steel roofing/siding and screening over the outside so the squirrels cannot get in, and I can level it up. Today I may have solved the last piece of the puzzle---the filled in hole. The whole thing has to be moved before that can be fixed. I think it would be fairly easy to take it apart down to the original pieces. Getting it back together will be the hard part, but I think I can do it. 

Believe it or not there is a video on Youtube on How to Move an Outhouse, but it requires 4 men and level ground. I don't even know 4 men, let alone have level ground. [Is there anything you *can't *find on Youtube?]

Don't know when I'll get started. Can only work on it at most 2 or 3 days a week when it's not raining.  The weather is turning cold, so this may not be finished until April. Will update.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds like an interesting project Nancy, nothing like a good, sturdy, clean and comfy outhouse.


----------



## NancyNGA

When the weather is warm I try to walk a couple of miles every evening after it cools off.  There is a tiny (2 trash can only) park almost exactly 1 mile from my house and a Kangaroo convenience store right across the street.  I get the largest Diet Coke they have, go sit in the park, work on my To-Do lists , then walk home.

One night early this fall in the park a baby 'possum crosses the sidewalk, climbs up a bush and into the trash can close to my shoulder. Immediately went home and Googled 'possums.  Next night I take half a cooked chicken neck to leave for him.  This went on for a few days.  Next day he was sitting on top of the trash can, like he was waiting for me.  I could have fed him from my hand, but I read they have 50 sharp teeth. I was worried he might have become too friendly with humans. Next night was a home football game and the trash cans would be full, so I backed off for the weekend. He must have got too big for the park and moved on.  It was fun while it lasted. 

As you can probably tell if you read this diary, wild animals really fascinate me.  Here is a picture I found on the net that shows one about the same size.  It's such a cute picture, mainly because the angle doesn't show the long pointy nose.


----------



## Meanderer

My first thought about how to move an outhouse, was WHEELS.... just put wheels on it.  Well that led to finding this video: "A jet powered outhouse on wheels...."  Then I figured it might be over-kill!






I wouldn't get too attached to those "critters in the park", as they just might follow you home....and be in your garbage can.  Sounds like a nice little Toucan Park
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTZmS98q8KDNY9WfLl8s6gbNrug96tsY  0kez09c9wjy03lorf9W


----------



## drifter

Duplication. Sorry.


----------



## drifter

I,seem to have duplicated myself.


----------



## jujube

We had an attic full of possums when we first moved to Florida.  They sounded like they were wearing Army boots and were extremely hard to get rid of.  The babies sure are cute, though.


----------



## Meanderer

I just recalled that Pogo was possum!  Walt Kelly, the cartoonist who drew Pogo, referred to the animals in the swamp as "nature's screechers".


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> My first thought about how to move an outhouse, was WHEELS....just put wheels on it. ...." Then I figured it might be over-kill!


Meanderer, you always make me laugh.

The setup in your video is too fast. I don't work that fast. I'd feel pressured to work faster. Then it wouldn't be fun.

Seriously, wheels is a great idea. I have ropes, chains, a come-along, and a small tractor. If it tips over while I'm pulling it that would solve the problem of taking it apart in pieces. I could also build one from scratch and use the pieces as patterns. I don't like measuring. Prefer to measure once and cut twice. I'd have to find some wheels. Hmmm....  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## NancyNGA

drifter said:


> How cool. I also like the wild things. Your story reminds me of the time I raised a baby raccoon.



Aw, come on, drifter, PLEASE tell the story about the raccoon.  Put it right here.   It doesn't matter how well it's written.


----------



## NancyNGA

jujube said:


> We had an attic full of possums when we first moved to Florida.  They sounded like they were wearing Army boots and were extremely hard to get rid of.  The babies sure are cute, though.



Oh dear!  Well, at least they probably didn't chew electrical wiring like squirrels do.  Babies of everything are cute, aren't they.


----------



## NancyNGA

Rain all day Sunday. DSL broadband connection went out and is still out (Tuesday). Don't you love it when you're troubleshooting no internet connections and they say: go to website xyz.com to further troubleshoot the problem. 

This happened several times before with dial-up. One repairman said it was probably squirrels chewing the lines, LOL. But service usually always came back as soon as the lines dried out. This time not, and more rain predicted tomorrow.

One time the broadband connection would go out intermittently, and by accident I noticed it coincided with a streetlight going off and on about 300 feet away from the house. AT&T said they never heard of that before. Made sense to me. Georgia Power fixed the light and the problem resolved. 

Don't know if I have the energy to track this one down. Wrote this on pc, then transferred the file to smartphone, and cut and paste. Just to see if it could be done.

_Update:_  AT&T telephone rep said it was a bad router/modem.  Found one in stock at AT&T store here in town. Much easier to set up than the first one.  Wireless printer was a bit of a problem. Woke up at 3am with an idea and it worked.  I still may have a hitch in the setup but it prints and connects to the net, so I'm leaving it alone for now.


----------



## NancyNGA

_An easy Thanksgiving dinner..._

I only cooked a *whole* Thanksgiving dinner once in my life. I was 26 and it was at a friend's apartment because I lived in an efficiency (think garage).  The turkey turned out too dry, mainly because the oven thermostat was messed up. That's my excuse anyway.  So I'm doing it again this year, 40+ years later.  But this time it's going to be easy, and technically leftovers, because I want to cook it at home ahead of time at my own speed, with no one looking over my shoulder.  Everything will then be transported to my mother's house and reheated in the microwave. I can leave her with a clean kitchen.   It will just be the two of us.

I'm trying one of those 3_lb_ Butterball boneless turkey roasts with white and dark meat. It even includes a packet of gravy. Adding sausage and onions to stove top stuffing, candied sweet potatoes, spicy green beans, a Marie Callander cherry pie (They were on sale and didn't have pumpkin).  And of course the little tin canned shaped cranberry sauce discs. 

This is so different from the way my grandmother did it.  She would start cooking a whole turkey probably before daylight.  My mom and aunts would join in later, and everything got done all at the same time. The kitchen was a mad house.  Everything was made from scratch, even the cranberry sauce. The whole house smelled of food. Then they spent all evening cleaning up.  The cousins usually had a separate overflow table when we were young.  There were only 5 cousins and nearly all the same age, except one girl.  She had to eat at the grown-ups table.

Anyway, it's all done. I just *had* to sample the turkey because of the disaster before and it turned out real good.  Sure hope it reheats well.


----------



## Jackie22

That dinner sounds great, Nancy, I've had a few disasters in the kitchen though out the years also.

Your description of the family dinners sounds familiar, I'm just glad it is only once a year at my house.


----------



## drifter

We shared Thanksgiving with son and daughter. Wife baked a hen and four pies  and a dozen and a half  rolls and had dressing, giblet gravy and cranberry sauce and green beans cooked with a couple strips of  bacon. Shot my diet.

We had eight goats in our stock yard which was about about an acre and a half, fenced in good, lock on double high gate. Playful creatures. Don't know how the dogs got in. One neighbor said he saw some, what looked like German shepards, along with a pit bull, could have been mixed breeds, he said. Killed all the goats. Two nights later, someone broke in and stole all our Sheetrock and paneling. Decided no more goats.


----------



## NancyNGA

Drifter, that is so sad about your goats.  Dogs have always been our greatest worry---more than coyotes. A pack of coyotes will generally isolate and kill one goat to eat.  Dogs generally just run them to death or tear up their back legs. Then the goats get stressed and don't recover even if the damage would not be fatal otherwise.   

We've also had a lot of trouble with vandalism.  One time someone broke out the door frame of the cabin to get in, took everything inside including busting out a built-in wall AC unit. Caused a lot of damage.  I used to spend a weekend out at the cabin once in a while in the summers before all that happened, but never felt comfortable afterward at night.  It seems to have stopped since my parents moved in.  Their mobile home is on the main road and we've had no trouble at all there.  The cabin is isolated about 2000 feet away through the woods.  The fencing has also helped because you can't drive in from the back side now.  At least not without a lot of trouble.

I've rambled on too much, but your post triggered something I've been avoiding thinking about.  I will have to make a decision one day about whether I can keep that property out there.  It's a beautiful place and I would surely miss it, but I like my house in town, too, and can't take care of both. I suppose I could get some security service to monitor the place out there.  I don't know how good those services are.  Not looking forward to the decision at all.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Drifter, I'm so sorry to hear about your goats, such a shame.   I guess wild dogs are a big problem where you and Nancy live, that's scary.  Nancy, I feel for you, the cabin does sound like a nice place to visit, I guess no place can be left unattended without vandalism.  That would be a tough decision for sure.


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze, these are not wild dogs.  They are neighbor's dogs running loose. I think everyone out there owns as many dogs as they own guns, so that's a lot. BTW,  Thanksgiving and Christmas are when you hear all the guns firing.  The kids get them for Christmas.  Today was no exception.

A note about the Thanksgiving dinner.  I just wanted to try it and see what it would be like.  Maybe it would be fun.  The food turned out fine, but neither of us was in the mood for that kind of food (prefer ice cream, donuts, PB&J sandwiches, pizza, etc). The cherry pie was the best thing.  And we both felt stuffed afterwards anyway. I hate that feeling.  So unless my life changes drastically I will not be cooking another Thanksgiving dinner anytime soon.  I promised my mother today. She was happy.  What a relief.


----------



## NancyNGA

Latest aggravation...





This is the diagram that Windows 7 draws of my computer network after I installed the new router Wednesday. (What the heck is that question mark, anyway?)  It appears the pc is connected both wired and wirelessly to the modem/router. Everything works without the Ethernet cable. But wireless is the first choice, and when I try to change the priority, Internet Explorer redirects to an AT&T webpage which asks for passwords, downloads some huge executable file, changes settings on the pc, and then puts everything back the way it was. Wireless connection seems to have a hiccup pause every now and then, but I can live with it. 

Someone on this forum had the best signature (I don't remember who, and I think they took it away, because I can't find it now),  

*"If it ain't broke, fix it until it is."  

*That's why I prefer to not tinker with it just yet.  

BTW, is it true that now my house is a WiFi hotspot?  :cool2:


----------



## Meanderer

The signature you spoke of was Pappy's!  Yeah a good one!


----------



## NancyNGA

Thank you, Pappy!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Neighbor's dogs Nancy? Now that would really tick me off!  Guess I've lived in the city and suburbs too long, don't see that kinda stuff going on...guess that's a good thing.  I would think if I had dogs on my property, they would want to hang out near home, and I'd probably gather them up at night too.


----------



## Rosey

I live in the country and in the area where I live there is a leash law and no dogs are allowed to run loose.  I keep my dog at home, but some of my neighbors don't.  in the good ole days if a dog went after your livestock you could shoot the dog.  don't know if you can still do that, probably not.


----------



## NancyNGA

Rosey, there *is* a county ordinance out there that says you can't let your dogs run loose off your property.  However the sheriff and other officials are elected.  I suspect they wouldn't last long if they started enforcing that law.  I don't know how it ever got passed, except at one time I remember there *were* some wild dog packs running around, and there have been quite a few suburban type housing developments pop up in the county recently. Probably just depends on who shows up at the elections and meetings.

 If you took measures into your own hands, there would be a fear of retaliation.  And after all, it's not the dogs' fault.  One time we caught one of the loose dogs and took him to the pound.  There is a hefty fee to get him back. Maybe that is the best course of action, but it's a lot of trouble. Another time, we took a dog back to his owner, and the man acted like we were nuts to bother.  "Oh, he's always running off somewhere."


----------



## NancyNGA

_Update on outhouse redo...
_
I realized the sides, with barn siding attached, were too heavy to lift, so decided to take off the siding today.  The piece toward the sun was in pretty good shape, but the one on the shady side was too far gone, so I gave up on saving the siding.  At that point realized this thing was put together as individual pieces, rather than sides, and the siding was what gave it stability.  When the second piece of siding came off it looked like it was going to tip over.  Thought about driving all the way back to the house and get some ropes for support, but decided this might not be such a bad thing, so I just gave it the final push. 

 These are some of the pieces laid out toward the cabin. None of the frame pieces were damaged at all, except maybe where the squirrels chewed up the edge of one piece of plywood for the bench. 






Removed all the old nails, piled the pieces on the porch, and covered the siding with plastic.  They have some useful measurements, like the slope of the roof and some cut outs.  

Next step is to re-dig the hole.  Think I'll try one of those catch basins for storm water drainage and cut the bottom out. There's one at Lowes for $27 and they seem very strong.  Fill in with sand and gravel on the sides and bottom and then won't have to worry about the sides caving in (I hope). If it lasts 10 years that will be long enough.


----------



## Meanderer

A little music to rehab outhouses by!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Looks like a big job Nancy, kudos to you for taking it on all by yourself!  Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## NancyNGA

_Update on outhouse project....

_First, if you want to increase upper body strength, just go buy a set of post hole diggers.  You can get them for about the cost of a month's gym membership.  Then go in your back yard and dig a post hole, at least 2 feet deep.  Next day fill it back up again.  Do this two times a week.  Or, better yet, put up a fence. 

Today I got the digging done.  Combination shovel and post hole diggers.  You would never know there was an outhouse there from the dirt.  The round basin may be a problem but the square ones were ridiculously priced and too small.  I think I know how to make it work.






There is a place on our property with a pile of dirt that nothing will grow on.  Maybe someone dumped oil on it?  Rumor has it there was a cotton gin near there many years ago.  There is an old dry well close by.  Anyway, it is easy digging and good for nothing.  Think I'll haul a few 5 gallon buckets of this dirt down there and make this thing sit up on a slight mound, rather than flat to the ground.  That will keep surface water from running in. 

Posting this diary has made me wonder why I'm so much into building things since retiring.  Someone reading this might think I'm making this stuff up---like the outhouse nonsense. I started trying to remember all the things I really liked to do when I was a kid.  My favorite store-bought toys were: tinker toys, Lincoln Logs, little square Lincoln-type logs, little red bricks (precursors to Lego), and an erector set. I spent hours by myself playing with this stuff.  Had an electric train, but the fun part was putting the track together in various configurations.   

So in conclusion, it seems like building things in *retirement is just a continuation of playing *---interrupted for 30 years by a job that took up too much time to do anything else, even watch TV.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Post hole diggers, used them when I was young, you must have very good upper body strength and a strong back...take care not to injure yourself. :love_heart:  It does seem like your interest in building things has stayed with you since childhood, good for you Nancy, not many of us women can say the same.


----------



## Meanderer

http://www.jameswhitcombriley.com/passing_of_outhouse.htm

"One of the poems attributed to James Whitcomb Riley was never included in his published works.  It was called “The Passing of the Outhouse.”

     "The older generations know what an outhouse is but perhaps the younger do not.  It is an outdoor toilet.  Every country home had an outhouse. 
     James Whitcomb Riley, being a humorist as well as a poet with a human touch, could not leave such a subject alone.
     An early “Preface” to a small pamphlet containing this poem says, “As a bachelor, he spent many of his leisure hours in hotels and clubs and was in no sense known as a stern or “straight-laced” moralist.”

     "This little poem is not included in his books of poetry. “There were those among his more or less prudish friends who denied him the honor of its authorship,” according to one of the publishers of this poem in pamphlet form.  Others have made claim to it.  “However, there is little question about it because his cronies have told of the manner in which he would recite it – with all the humor and touching pathos which as a consummate author, he so ably displayed.”


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze, I didn't mean to give the impression I am in great upper body shape.  Sore muscles this morning are proving otherwise.  
But it's a *good* soreness, not the kind where you can't crawl out of bed.:inv:


----------



## Meanderer

....must be something in the air!  I picked up yesterday's paper and saw a group in Michigan launched a Porta John!  Notice the "No Smoking" sign!

http://www.heraldargus.com/news/loc...cle_bcf1382c-7e60-11e4-85de-a3eb4b72b434.html






http://www.macon.com/2014/12/06/3465695/rocket-fans-cheer-as-porta-potty.html


----------



## NancyNGA

A day or two ago I heard the song "It's Magic", by Pilot, on the radio. It is a cute, happy, song, but it always brings unsettling feelings.  I was going to school when it came out in 1975.  During the period when it was playing on the radio, over and over, a coed was murdered shortly after midnight a block from the school library.  I walked right by the spot going to class almost every day.  No one found her body until daylight.  It was a very violent crime---she was bludgeoned to death with a sign post with a concrete bottom, crushed her head so that she was unrecognizable.  Everyone thought it was a crime of passion and suspected her boyfriend.  He was found at his parents' house 100 miles away later that morning. 

For weeks the school issued warnings to always walk in pairs at night. I didn't have a "pair" because my only hang-out buddy was an ex-boyfriend who had just taken a job several hundred miles away.  I had to work in the computer center a block from the library late into the night for several nights after that, because I was under deadline to finish a project, and had to use their keypunch machines.  Things like that don't usually scare me, but this gave me the jitters. I knew it was not logical, but it still gave me the creeps just to walk from the car to the building after dark.   I finished the project and left there for good about a month later, never knowing the outcome. 

Out of curiousity I Googled the case about a month ago and found out they finally convicted an African American man of the murder in 1981, six years later.  Motive was claimed to be robbery.  Evidence was strong for the robbery but only circumstantial on the murder.  Evidently they had no evidence against the boyfriend.  The girl's sister has become an active member of a group called _Murder Victim's Families Against the Death Penalty_.  I wonder if she thinks they got the wrong person.  In 2012 the state's Center on Actual Innocence decided to review the case.  No word on the outcome. The man has been in prison for 33 years.

It's funny how you link emotions with certain songs, even though you can't always remember why.


----------



## NancyNGA

I've never had any of what I considered serious health problems before, but now I've got vertigo, and dredging up old menisus tears.:eewwk:  Anyway the vertigo came back yesterday morning.  Not as bad as the first time, but bad enough.  I'm going to ask the higher powers if I can trade this in for a toothache and a UTI.  At least you can function with those.  This may put a crimp in the outhouse remodel. As soon as I post this I'm going to flop around on the bed doing that Epley/Canalith maneuver a few times and maybe try this new one until something either works or I upchuck my dinner.  It makes me dizzy just watching the video, so I'm putting it off hitting the Submit button as long as possible.


----------



## SeaBreeze

That's terrible about the murder Nancy, that would give me the jitters too, you can never be too careful.  I understand about how we relate some songs to certain things in life, and they just stick.  So sorry about your vertigo, I was dehydrated once for a couple of days, and that feeling of being dizzy and unable to walk on your own is terrible.  I imagine vertigo is much more intense than what I experienced.  Hugs...take care.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks SeaBreeze.  

Well that did not go well at all  Just testing out if I was in the right position on the bed sent the room spinning and I flopped down and grabbed a pillow to keep from flying across the room (it seemed).  The first full manuever wasn't as bad.  The second time I tried it, there was a delay of about 10 seconds and then the room started spinning again. Worse than ever.  Quickly found a position where it stopped and didn't move for 20 minutes, thinking over and over HOW STUPID I WAS TO DRIVE TODAY!!!!!!.  Had to take my mom to the doctor and I shouldn't have tried it.  One jerk of the head the wrong way and we'd have been in the ditch or much worse.  Got up and threw up. I'll try again tomorrow.  {Sigh}


----------



## drifter

How often does it come on you, this vertigo? You write a good diary. I was taking flying lessons as a young man of twenty-five. The pilot, my trainer, and I would fly fifty or a hundred miles from north Texas to Lawton, Oklahoma and up to the Wichita Mountains. He was also a trainer employed by Shepherd Air Force Base? All the way up and back he kept telling me to bring the nose up. Finally he said bring the nose up or you're going to fly into the ground. I couldn't keep it level unless I could see the ground. The pilot said I had Vertigo.

By the way, I wrote that pet coon story. I put it right there.


----------



## Meanderer

Sorry to hear all this.  Hope today is better for you!


----------



## NancyNGA

I belonged to a diet and weight loss forum for about 4 years and it finally fizzled out.  Most of the members were under 40.  I was too old for that forum.  Had never bought an avacado or a latte in my life, didn't know what gellato was, or half the other foods they were talking about.  Was careful not to talk about anything that made me sound too old.  If I had mentioned outhouse I'd probably have been banned.   But finally found myself having to invent something healthwise to complain about to "fit in."  Now here I am talking about health for real.   Sorry.

--------

Thanks, Meanderer.

Drifter, I've had only two episodes.  One about a year ago, and this one.  I don't think anyone who's never experienced it can imagine what it's like.  My girlfriend described her episode to me in detail and I was skeptical.  It is much more common among women.   And once it happens it is likely to happen again. 

-------- 

Today I'm fine as long as I don't look down at the ground or up at the sky.   The only possible way to get this over with quickly is to get that maneuver done correctly.  I don't think I did it right.  Found a variation from the Mayo Clinic.  I'll try that tonight.  Trouble is, this variation says it's important to keep your head upright for 48 hours, including sleeping.:eewwk:  But I'll do that if that's what it takes.  Tend to trust the Mayo Clinic.  Maybe I should fork out $140 and get one of those caps after all.  Ha!  Cheaper than going to a therapist.

I was always a stomach sleeper, but old age crept up on me and I couldn't keep my neck bent 90 degrees all night without it locking up, so I learned the next best sleeping position (on back).  That was about 4 months before the first vertigo "attack."   After that I started sleeping ANY WAY BUT on my back. My doctor said that had nothing to do with it, so I finally started sleeping on my back again. Three months later the vertigo comes back.  I don't care what the doc says, I'm more convinced it has something to do with it.  It only makes sense.

This is no doubt made worse by congested sinuses, which I have because my head feels stuffed up.  So today I'm hovering over a sauce pan (not a _neti pot_) of boiling water, and spraying salt water in my nose.  BTW, it appears there is no benefit to Vicks VapoRub, in fact it may be harmful, especially to kids.  Always suspected that.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

NancyNGA said:


> I've never had any of what I considered serious health problems before, but now I've got vertigo, and dredging up old menisus tears.:eewwk:  Anyway the vertigo came back yesterday morning.  Not as bad as the first time, but bad enough.  I'm going to ask the higher powers if I can trade this in for a toothache and a UTI.  At least you can function with those.  This may put a crimp in the outhouse remodel. As soon as I post this I'm going to flop around on the bed doing that Epley/Canalith maneuver a few times and maybe try this new one until something either works or I upchuck my dinner.  It makes me dizzy just watching the video, so I'm putting it off hitting the Submit button as long as possible.



I too have a little vertigo, I've had it maybe 10-15 years, checked by both a EEN Specialist and my primary care.  I get mine from inter ear infection (as simple as a cold).  What I discovered that helps me through the period is simply placing a cotton ball in the opening of my right ear.  Somehow it either equalizes the pressure or gives me enough ballast to stand straight.  But joking aside it does seem to help.


----------



## NancyNGA

Son, a cotton ball is now sitting in my ear.  I'll try anything.  Thanks.


----------



## NancyNGA

Did the Mayo Clinic version of that routine last night.  Very little spinning with this method.  Didn't do 48 hours upright, but slept as close to face down as possible.  Things are much better this morning.   Dizziness is pretty much gone, only balance is a little off with sudden moves.  Of course you never know if it wouldn't have got better anyway.:shrug:  Will try it again tonight.  (_If it ain't broke, fix it until it is, again?)_   They said it couldn't hurt. 

 I'm thinking of buying a massage table with one of those face rest things to sleep on so I can go back to sleeping on my stomach without suffocating or putting a crick in my neck.   Or maybe cut a hole in the mattress and install breathing vents.  Ha! 

 Hope to not talk about this anymore.


----------



## NancyNGA

I grew up in the suburbs of an industrial city in northern Ohio.  There were hundreds of houses there we called "basement houses." I think they were also called "hope houses." As a kid I just assumed that was the way they were supposed to be made, but I've never seen any since.  These from Utah are the only pictures I could find [and why I love Google]:  

Click on pic to enlarge

 Some of these houses started just before the depression and some just after WWII. Evidently folks just ran out of money to finish. Kind of sad. My aunt and my great uncle each lived in one of these houses, but I think theirs were bought second hand.   They both came from W.Va., along with thousands of others from nearby states, to work in the factories when the war started.  

I don't know why stuff like this interests me so much.  Finding out can certainly be a time consumer.  Maybe I just don't want to do housework?


----------



## NancyNGA

I had to make a very serious decision Friday night.  I belong to a puzzle-solving website and the last round of a tournament was scheduled at 7pm---same time as NYPD Blue reruns.:eewwk:   The chances of changing my final ranking on the contest among US members was zero.  Worldwide all I could hope for was not dropping lower.   NYPD Blue reruns re-rerun on Sunday night, so I chose the puzzles.  Final ranking in US was 4th. At first this may sound impressive but there are only about 25 US folks participating.  Ha!   Many are seniors, and some of the top players, too. Maybe not enough fast action?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks for telling us about those houses and sharing the pictures Nancy, interesting.


----------



## drifter

What kind of puzzle solving group?


----------



## NancyNGA

Drifter, the type of puzzles are called  nonograms.

_Outhouse update...

_Yesterday I hauled in those 3 panels (4x8) of siding. Everything but the base is now in my basement. Can do most preliminary stuff down there.  The metal roofing/siding made now is so thin, it needs a solid backing, imo.  The door would have to have a solid back anyway. It would be stupid to lug home 4 new pieces of heavy siding panels just to cut them up again and cover them in metal (to squirrel proof).  I can cut the rotted bottoms off (~8"), cut what's left in half, leave an 8" gap in the middle and the 2 pieces will then be light enough for one person to handle.  I have some scraps of the same stuff to patch the front and the door, and maybe even the 8" gap. 

The bench needs repainted. Looking for leftover exterior paint in the basement, and all I have is one quart of good quality red bought by mistake. Guess I'll go with it.mg1:  I'll never use it for anything else.   So the only expense will be the new metal siding, which, btw, is not easy to find.  I don't want silver metallic.  It will glow in the sun so that folks in small airplanes and helicopters will see it. :eewwk:


----------



## drifter

Get yourself well, kiddo. It's easy to overdo things. Best wishes.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, Drifter.  It appears the vertigo problem is solved.  It went away overnight after doing some head and body contortion exercises.  Hate to dwell on illness type stuff so I didn't update here.

_Latest puzzle_.  Washing machine has started overflowing the drain pipe in the basement, I think. 

My washer drains into the backyard.  It was that way when I bought the house 33 years ago.    Basement was unfinished dirt floor.  There was a garden hose running from the washer under the door outside. (I know this sounds really bad but I bought the house only for the location). Sometimes when you used too much detergent, this gigantic pile of foam would appear in the back yard.:eewwk:   I've since made some improvements---concrete floor in the basement, 4" drain pipe running into a large catch basin buried underground. Probably illegal, but I don't want to know right now.  Maybe later.

I've never actually witnessed what happens, so I have to sit down the basement, run a load of laundry and be there when it overflows so I can at least get a clue. Probably will require some digging.   I own an electrician's fish tape gadget.

 Always something...


----------



## Meanderer

Hi Nancy, I'm glad you are recovering from the big "V"! I don't have much to add, but I do remember a time when you were allowed to built your basement, cover the top and live in it while finishing construction over time.  That was in the 60's and no longer allowed.  I am reading and enjoying your posts very much.  I also like to see your thought processes raise up solutions out of your brain and watch them take shape. Light, strong material is the best, and you can never go wrong with red paint.  I remember an episode of "The Aldridge Family" on the radio, when Henry and his pals had the job of painting the garage red.   They had the brilliant idea of writing all sorts of things on the walls & drawing graffiti on the siding, before painting.  They"knew they would be covering it up"...well for some reason, they had to delay the "covering up" and his Mom was in a tizzie over the "appearance" that the neighbors would see!  I still have it on cassette.  ...a simpler time.  Keep taking care of yourself and keep writing!  - Jim
https://archive.org/details/TheAldrichFamily


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, I get carried away in those reasoning processes, _ad nauseam!_  It is a character flaw, imo.  I will find that episode of the Aldridge Family from your list.  

So red paint it is!  And now it's your fault if I don't like it (just kidding).

_Update on washer_:

The problem was the connection between the hose coming from the washer and the hose that runs to the drain.  It just needed redone.  No digging. No new washer. Not only that, now I'm caught up on laundry and the basement air, which gets very dry in the winter, has been humidified. 
 How could it get any better than that!?!:woohoo::banana:    It takes so little to make me happy.


----------



## NancyNGA

Not much happening since last post but will put it down anyway:
:zz:  

I've become so cynical...  Got a letter saying that my mom's supplemental health insurance premium will go *down* by about 10% due to "benefit changes."  Uh oh....!   Called the company and they said nothing has changed, the premium just went down.  I asked, "Are you sure?" and he said yes.  I still don't believe it.  We'll see....

Cut my hair. Perm had grown out. Now it's very short (in order to get all the old perm off).  Will let it grow a few weeks until I get bored with it, then another perm.  This cycle will continue unless they quit making home perms.  Then I'm screwed.

Fan on furnace air handler has started vibrating. I'm clueless about furnaces.  Right now I've got outhouse pieces all over the basement.:eewwk:  If furnace goes out, will have to clear a path to the furnace.  I'll cover the seat and probably they won't figure out what it is.

Outhouse: Not much time to work this week. Hauled 8 buckets of dirt to the site and removed a pine log in the way.  There are 7 bags of Quikrete concrete mix in the basement that have been there for years.  They are probably set up by now, but maybe not all the way through.  Mixing up whatever's in the bags will be a better foundation than just dirt for those concrete blocks.   Plus I needed to get rid of them anyway.  Two birds killed with one stone. 

The two most important things out at my mom's place are 1) the EZGO, and 2) my little trimming saw.  The EZGO is useless if a tree falls across the road, so the most important thing is the saw.  It is just a baby chain saw, but you can cut a pretty large log in two if you work at it.  Isn't it cute!:love_heart:


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Story of the little chain saw reminded me of an incident, a friend worked as a floor salesman at a local Sears catalog store.  They had a few appliances and whatnot.  In walks a man who then grabbed a chain saw from the shelf and paid for it without too much conversation.  An hour or so later he returned saying he's a little embarrassed and needs to make a trade.  Evidently he was heading for the woods and decided to stop for a cheap saw.  Grabbed the first one and headed out only to discover when he opened the box it was electric.


----------



## Meanderer

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Story of the little chain saw reminded me of an incident, a friend worked as a floor salesman at a local Sears catalog store.  They had a few appliances and whatnot.  In walks a man who then grabbed a chain saw from the shelf and paid for it without too much conversation.  An hour or so later he returned saying he's a little embarrassed and needs to make a trade.  Evidently he was heading for the woods and decided to stop for a cheap saw.  Grabbed the first one and headed out only to discover when he opened the box it was electric.



A sharp salesman would have sold him a "small generator"!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Meanderer you will note I said 'a friend' not 'my smartest friend'.  That sales job was the highlight of his career.  Sorry Nancy sometimes me and Meanderer get a little off track.  Please keep posting.


----------



## NancyNGA

More interesting than what I have to say.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

NancyNGA said:


> More interesting than what I have to say.


I think your posts are refreshing, it always intrigues me when I meet a female that will tackle something that you wouldn't think a woman would do.  My wife has learned to change light fixtures, install laminate flooring, hang a door and this summer she built a 8 X 20 covered porch complete with awning, DIY rails and balusters, and all the while maintaining her femininity.  The only things that chafes her hide is when someone gives me the credit and I accept quietly with a smile.


----------



## NancyNGA

That is impressive, Son.  Good for her! 
Hanging a door is really hard.  I did one once and had "beginner's luck," I think.  Will try to avoid doing it again.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

NancyNGA said:


> That is impressive, Son.  Good for her!
> Hanging a door is really hard.  I did one once and had "beginner's luck," I think.  Will try to avoid doing it again.


In all honesty, I have limited construction experience but because of a case of childhood polio I walk on egg shells fearful of an injury from lifting or straining my back.  The wife has been through too many convalescing bouts with me.  She has clamped down on my activities so she does all the heavy lifting, hammering, climbing ladders and other physical labor involved in our projects.  I can still use a power saw and a drill if the target is in the strike zone and I do get around physically.  I sit in the shade and guide her if she has a question, she's getting a lot more independent and resourceful.  I'm not fooling anyone when I accept congrats for a project, it's become a standing joke.  I just wish my wife had a better sense of humor about it, but then again maybe I push the envelope too far.


 The secret to hanging doors is patience, correct tools and enough shims.


----------



## NancyNGA

...


----------



## crochet lady

Nancy, I admire you so much and love to hear about your projects and your precious animals! I live in the city. Have never lived in the country and never even attempted the things you do. But, I love to read about your life there. Do you ever look at the recent reality shows about living in rural Alaska? I am fascinated by them and I always learn something. So keep telling me what you're doing! I have a small garden and I grow herbs in pots, as well as tomatoes. That is the extent of my outdoor adventures; but gardening is something I love to do and since I retired, I add or try something new out there every season.


----------



## NancyNGA

Crochet lady, since you mentioned tomatoes...  In a previous post I talked about a pile of dirt on our property that nothing would grow on, but easy digging. One spring we used that dirt to plant tomato plants in big pots.  This is the way they looked all summer. The tips just got twisted and gnarled.  Never got more than about 2 feet high. I asked everyone that came by what was wrong with them and they all just shook their heads and said they'd never seen anything like that before.  






About the DIY stuff.  I have the advantage (?) of living in a 100 year old house. It's built like a fort and nothing you can do seems to hurt it.  And it needs so much done.  So I've practiced a lot on it.  Ha!   You could do it, too.     Just takes patience and watching lots of Youtube videos.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, growing invisible tomatoes takes patience.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, growing invisible tomatoes takes patience.



Youtube _how-to _videos help a lot, too.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Hmmm...  I believe that girl is my second cousin.


----------



## Georgia Lady

Something is always torn up in my house. I have a growing list of people to hire for odd jobs.  Son-in-law helps when he can, but I hate to take him away from his office.  When I awake every morning, I check the freezer, water, etc to make sure they are OK.  I have nightmares about losing water and electricity.  Even with the worries, I will always want to live in my house.


----------



## NancyNGA

Georgia Lady, my list of people to hire to fix things is *shrinking* because many of them have retired!  I need to find new ones. But folks 
that know how to do things and do good work don't want to take on small jobs.  I don't want to leave my house either, but it could sure use 
some serious remodeling.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Hi Nancy, good to hear your vertigo is better and the washer problem wasn't too big.  That's always nice when there's a simple solution, and you don't have another mandatory project on your hands.  I keep my hair long, so it use to take forever for my perm to grow out, without having to cut my hair short.  It is super easy to care for when you have a perm though, that's for sure.


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze, hair turned out real good this time.  It takes about 5 minutes to cut the front but 20 minutes to cut the back.  I need more mirrors. 

Since last post the only unusual thing I did was trim hooves on 3 of our 5 goats.  That is a fun job (not). You hook them to a wall. Back leg goes between your legs.  They start jerking their leg kind of like a slow reciprocating saw, meanwhile you have to try to cut with a pair of sharp pruning shears. Front feet are easier, but when you try to turn them around to do the second front they lean against your push and then step on your foot.  I'm convinced they do it on purpose.  The one that did it this time weighs 180 pounds.  While you're trimming they act like it's killing them, but when you untie them you have to push them out of the way to do the next goat.  Two more to go, but one of those I can't catch.  Maybe on Christmas day.

Last Christmas was not so good.  My mother and I spent Christmas day in a cold barn with a blanket draped over a goat and a space heater trying to bring his body temperature up.  He just quit eating.  Vet had been clueless as to what was wrong for weeks.  They always assume farm animals are disposable and figure you just want to cut your losses.  Had to put him down shortly after the new year.  Turned out to be a stomach impaction.  No cure at that stage. I'm still convinced it was from eating too many acorns. We had a bumper crop that fall. Lining of stomach was burned according to necropsy.  Vet said acorns were not the culprit, but admitted they had an unusually large number of cows with impaction that same winter. She blamed it on bad hay due to rain.  Ours had good horse quality hay from up north and alfalfa pellets.  There was no other explanation, imo.  This one will haunt me forever.

 BTW, I always wanted to be a large animal vet, but girls didn't do stuff like that back then.  Now the students at the vet school at UGA are approx 75% females.  And the girls are the ones going into large animal practice; the boys tend to go for cats and dogs ($$$).  My dad said I would be too soft-hearted to be a vet, but he didn't know me very well.

Put 2 coats of the red paint on bench of the outhouse.  It is really RED.:eewwk:  I've never *seen* such a red, red---maybe on a stoplight.  But that's about all I've had time for.  Sawed off the rotted portion of the panels and cut them in two pieces 4 feet up from the bottom. Placed braces between studs on front wall and between opening of the door.  The steel siding is going to be the difficult part.  I'm presupposing trouble.  It's an old superstition---bad things only catch you by surprise, when you aren't expecting them.  So I reason if you worry enough about something bad happening, it won't.


----------



## Meanderer

I can just picture your goats Nancy!  Very interesting...when you're done trimming...you can paint their hoofs with the red red paint!


----------



## NancyNGA

Would this be good enough?  (not my goat and not *red* enough)


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nancy, happy to hear your hair turned out good!   I don't envy you having to do your goat's hooves, you're a better woman than I, lol.  I can't even handle trimming my Standard Schnauzer's nails, he acts like you're killing him too, I let hubby take that job!  I'm so sorry to hear how you spent your last Christmas, you have a kind heart of gold caring for your animals like that.  I'm a big animal lover, and really appreciate hearing about folks who do all they can for their creatures.  I'm sure it makes the holiday very bittersweet for you.   I bet you'd make an excellent vet, not me, I'd constantly be in tears feeling sorry for all the sickly and injured animals.


----------



## NancyNGA

The rain stopped Christmas eve and Christmas day was very nice. Trimmed hooves of one more goat.  Tried to catch the 

last one a couple of times and gave up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He's the one I don't like anyway.  After the Thanksgiving food, which no one wanted, 

we decided to have pizza and potato salad for Christmas, topped off with a couple of Snickers bars.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pizza by Kroger and 
potato salad by me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Much better than turkey.


----------



## Meanderer

The Greaaat Big Baked Potato!


----------



## Meanderer

How is your outhouse makeover coming along Nancy?  If it turns out to be too posh, you can always turn it into a motel!

View attachment 12327


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, progress is slow.  It probably would have been better to start all over and build this thing right.  It would have been good practice in learning framing.  But I don't want to spend a lot of time---too many other irons in the fire right now.  Last night I shored up the front section.  Didn't realize how temporary it was made.  It held up 25 years anyway.  It's turning out to be quite a puzzle how to put this back together with the additional restriction that I have to be able to do it by myself.  But I do enjoy puzzles.   One problem is he used thin-wall framing (2x4s sideways).  Hard to make good connections.  But I'll get it.  Deadline isn't til April.

ps.  I will not cut out a moon shaped hole.


----------



## NancyNGA

....


----------



## Meanderer

Here's one of Dan's that I like.  Happy New Year!


----------



## NancyNGA

A picture of our 5 goats this afternoon just before the coldest night of the winter so far.  Supposed to get 
down to 13F with wind child 4F.  They only have a 3 sided barn, which is fine for all but a handful of days in 
the winter. Put out 2 bales of straw inside and left water trickling in trough so it hopefully won't freeze. 

The brown one in the middle (Rusty) is the ornery one I can't ever catch without resorting to trickery. 
 The other 4 get along well. The 3rd white one from the left (Mike) is the one who had the inner half of his 
left front hoof removed 9 months ago.  It forces him to hold his leg at a bad angle which will probably be 
trouble one day.  But he was dancing like a kid today, at 10.5 years old, so I think he is a happy goat.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I love your goats Nancy, thanks for posting the picture of them! :love_heart:  Poor Mike, I can see the problem with his hoof, but he does still look like he's smiling.   Hope they all stay warm tonight!


----------



## NancyNGA

The second white one from the left is the top of the pecking order and he is too fat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With goats, when food comes it becomes a competition to see who can eat the most in the shortest amount of time. You have to put out enough food for the day so there will be enough left for the slow eater at the bottom of the totem pole.:shrug: The only solution might be to tie each one up separately and feed them individually (twice a day). No way I'm doing all that...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Pappy

Reminds me of our goats when I was a youngun. Josephine was pure white, like Mike, and Rags, a long haired goat, was like the one on the right. Button, the male goat, was like the brown one. Grandpa had a stand that the goat would jump up on and eat while being milked. Button was the terror of the hill and would come after you for just looking at him. Grandpa was the only one that could handle him. Hated goats milk.


----------



## NancyNGA

The goats made it through the night just fine and their water didn't freeze. Supposed to be not quite so cold from now on (18F tonight).


----------



## NancyNGA

Haven't posted much here lately because too much has been going on, and it would have been not-well-thought-out gibberish. 

New Years Eve morning I had my mother taken to the hospital because she was having hallucinations with incoherent speech. I thought she might be having one of those TIA pre-strokes. They found evidence of an earlier small stroke, but it was at least 2 weeks in the past---could have been years ago. So she either has some form of dementia, or problems with arteries smaller than what a brain MRA can detect. It came on rather suddenly but, from what I've been reading since, every case is different. Maybe it was a combination of things. 

They sent her on to what they call an after hospital rehab facility for observation and physical therapy. They will come up with a recommendation for what to do about aftercare. This process has been very helpful. I learned for example that she has A-fib, and that her heart rate can jump to 200 bpm when she does certain activities. This explains why she has been complaining of being tired and spending too much time in bed lately. When she doesn't get enough sleep and wakes up during the night in a strange place, like the hospital, she will get disoriented and try to leave the room.

She can stay in this rehab facility up to 20 days under Medicare. I am hoping they keep her for the full 20 days because they do 750 minutes of physical therapy per week. I know she would fight me if I tried to make her do it, but she will do what strangers tell her, at least until she gets to know them.  They have nice facilities and special equipment. She obviously cannot be left alone at all now. I have at most 16 days to figure out what to do. This place also employs people to help you make any arrangements you choose. I would have been lost to figure all this out on my own.


----------



## Denise1952

Steve said:


> Please fill me in as to exactly what I am supposed to post on here..
> My life story ?? ......... That will be about 4 pages long ...
> My lately story ??  ..... That will be about 2 pages long ...
> My ongoing story ?? ... That will be about 10 words .....
> 
> I would like to post, but am a bit confused........



LOL Steve!!  Your life sounds like my life!!


----------



## Denise1952

Meanderer said:


> Here's one of Dan's that I like.  Happy New Year!



Wow, that was wonderful Jim, so glad I came upon your post.  I loved Dan as well, and what a beautiful tribute to race-horses.


----------



## Denise1952

NancyNGA said:


> ....



I love this one of Dan's so much.  I read about his death, I hadn't known about it.  Life can be so sad, but we are lucky to have known his music, and have it to keep.


----------



## Meanderer

I also liked your picture of the Rusty and the four white goats.  Sounds like a singing group to me!


----------



## ClassicRockr

We had two goats, a Billy and a Nanny and two geese on our hog farm back in old northeastern Indiana. I got a kick out of watching the goats rear-up at the geese when they were coming at them with their necks straight out and honking. Got a kick out of the goats doing the same to the hogs.......rearing-up when the hogs got to close to them. Also, got a kick out of the geese chasing after the hogs and honking like mad. In-between the our two dogs barking and the geese honking, we always knew when someone pulled into our driveway! 

Oh yes, those "good old days" of farm life! Do I miss them........one word, NOPE!!


----------



## Meanderer

One day we pulled our work truck into a farm market place to grab a bite.  Our truck was closed in the back with a drop curtain, and while in the store, a billy goat climbed into the back.  We drove back to the shop and when the driver, who was a city boy discovered our "passenger" he exclaimed: "What kind of dog is THAT"?


----------



## NancyNGA

My mother has been mistakenly putting her clothes in a large wastebasket, so the staff has been throwing them away, and she ran out of clothes today.:whoops: I didn't know she was doing this.  When I went to visit today they had found some very tight skinny-legged, stone-washed jeans with rhinestone trim, and a black turtleneck for her. I had just given her a different haircut that makes her look younger. She just turned 93 and looked so cool, I couldn't believe it. She usually wears baggy clothes. Luckily I brought some more clothes with me. She seemed in much better spirits than yesterday.  She has trouble talking---can't think of the right words.

They moved her up to the second floor because she got up in the middle of the night and started walking down the hall the first two nights. They told me this was not uncommon. There are 6 doors to get outside downstairs. Upstairs is where the long term patients stay. Had dinner in the dining room tonight with these patients and only one other woman appeared to be coherent.  I asked her name and she told me "Marie" and asked me if it made any difference.  Took me by surprise.  I will not go into the details about the others, just to say it was both depressing and funny, because only one woman seemed to be unhappy.

If they cannot solve this hall wandering problem we may have to move her to a more secure facility for what's left of the 20 days.  They had a different weekend staff so I didn't know who to ask.  Her situation will be discussed at a meeting tomorrow.  The first meeting with me is scheduled for Thursday.  I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, it is good that your mom is in a place to receive care and PT.   It is also good that you will helped in making decisions about her long term needs.  The meds she is receiving could be effecting her behavior as well.  We are hoping for the best outcome for you both.  Be strong and take care of yourself as well.


----------



## Denise1952

Yes, what he (Meanderer) said nancy


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nancy, I wish the best for your mom, hope she improves. :love_heart:


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, guys.   I've been reluctant to post about this subject because it is a hard decision to make, and everyone probably has strong opinions one way or the other about what to do, especially if you haven't dealt with it first hand.  It is just me here, no siblings, no relatives within 400 miles and they all have their own problems. 

The meeting was yesterday. Attending were the head nurse, the physical therapist, and an administrative type person.  The group assessment is that she needs assisted living in a "memory care" unit. That means a secure place where you cannot go outside without accompaniment and there is someone to check on you 24/7.  I am surprised that I agree with the recommendation, because medical people usually tend to err on the side of too many precautions, imo. They confirmed what I had found out already---that hiring even a part time live-in helper through an agency would be as expensive as an assisted living facility, even with added amenities. They gave me the names of 4 places to check out.

I looked at two today.  One facility had one unit vacant that was really nice. We only have a week left in the rehab place, so I'm going to get it. This place rents on a monthly basis, so we can always change if it doesn't work out, or move to a smaller unit if one comes available. Or, who knows, maybe she will get better, but I doubt it. The other place was a much larger outfit, had vacancies, but was way more expensive and too upscale---lots of time and money wasted on making the place seem like a high-class hotel.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nancy, what are her thoughts on moving into an assisted living facility?  This must be so difficult for you to deal with, but I'm sure you'll do what's best.  We moved my inlaws into our home when my FIL had a major stroke that paralyzed.  Because of the stroke he couldn't function anymore or think clearly, he couldn't speak, etc.  We were happy that we were able to swing it without putting him in a home. 

 My MIL had a bit of old age dementia, but not as serious as Alzheimer's, where she'd need 24/7 monitoring.  We just had to supervise some things to make sure we all stayed safe in the house and there were no accidents.  You may not be a fan of natural supplements, but I would personally give someone with memory issues coconut oil daily, internally, and other things like Turmeric/Curcumin.  There's some stories out there about coconut oil making very positive effects on Alzheimer's, one woman's story was Mary Newport.  I take a spoon daily just as a preventative, as there's AD in my family.


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze, this is exactly why I didn't want to post on this subject.  Every situation is different. I bet you had a husband to run errands and help you.  I have weighed all the options.  I will try to justify this decision---once.

When my mother was thinking rationally she would have been more than happy with this option.  We talked about it several times.  She said she wanted to be put in a nursing home when she got to the point of not being able to "do her part" and help out with things.  I would feel exactly the same way.  The only thing she would possibly object to is spending any extra money. She would want me to have as much of it as possible.  She has saved quite a bit of money over the years, and it is hers, not mine.  What better to use it for.   If it runs out I can handle that, too.  

Of course now that she is not thinking clearly, she thinks she is well enough to be able to go home and live by herself again.  This is out of the question.  At her place she would be constantly wanting to go outside and do things.  Not possible.  It would be total frustration on her part and agitation and blaming me for not letting her do what she wants.  I've already experienced it with her at this rehab place.  Just trying to keep her from leaving her room made her angry at me. 

This assisted living facility is a place that will refocus her interests toward something she can do.  I am surprised that she has already become friends with some folks at this rehab place.  They look forward to getting together at meals.  I think it is a good decision.

I am going to put down in writing  (right now) what I want to be done when I get to this stage, so there will be no doubt later when I start hallucinating about my capabilities.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oh, don't get me wrong Nancy, I know each situation is unique.  My husband took a big part in the care of his parents, I couldn't have done it one my own with their physical conditions and needs.  I think it's good that you found a suitable place for your mom, and it's great that she can interact and make friends with others at rehab...that means a lot!  I wondered if she felt she could just go home, or if she objected to an assisted living home, it sounds like she can do well there.  I agree with you that it would be best for her.


----------



## Meanderer

Hi Nancy!  Thanks for the update on your Mom.  The decision is your's to make, and it will be whats best for her. We are sorry its all on you, but you will prove to be a good Advocate and Daughter to your Mother!  Trust your judgement and know that better days are ahead.


----------



## NancyNGA

The first day we can move into the assisted living facility is Friday. Must move out of rehab facility by Saturday.   Guess when it's going to rain big time---Friday and Saturday. 

So, I moved the furniture that can get damaged by rain to my front porch yesterday (Wed) and will get help to move the last 2 big pieces today, or maybe wait 'til Friday.   This essentially means moving twice.    But better to move stuff 4 miles in the rain than 24 miles I think.   _Boy it sure better rain now_!!!!

(Just venting)


----------



## jujube

I don't want my family to have to go through with me what we're going through with my boyfriend's mother.  She wants to live at home where "she's not any trouble to anyone".....but it's a constant cycle of in and out of the hospital, in and out of the nursing home, going home for a while and then it starts again.  She just called from the nursing home; they're sending her back to the hospital.  She needs to be in some sort of assisted living facility but nobody can budge her from the idea that she can live at home.  Both of her sons live at least 12 hours away.  She won't move to be near either son.  The "boys" won't stand up to her and insist that things have to change.  It's just the same thing over and over again.


----------



## NancyNGA

Jujube, I understand completely.  It is a hard thing to adjust to---changing from being a child and doing what your parents want, to taking charge yourself.   There's that ingrained mindset that "parents know best."   Your boyfriend and his brother are not quite there yet.


----------



## jujube

Well, I'm definitely there....the "boys" aren't yet.  Unfortunately, she's not my mother and I have no say in it.   I know I will face this some day with MY 90-year-old mother, who is still healthy, strong, independent and feisty and was still working until last year.  Luckily, I have a bunch of sisters and we will all stand together on what needs to be done when the time comes.  As my mother often states she plans to live to 105, hopefully it won't come soon....


----------



## NancyNGA

If you're looking at this diary don't waste time reading this.  It's just another rant and makes me sound even more crazy than usual.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want this post on record here for two reasons: 1) just in case I start feeling too happy for my own good, I can reread it, and 2) if things ever settle down eventually I can read this and say---this too shall pass. It doesn't seem like it ever will just now.   Ha!

Everything was all set up to move my mother on Saturday morning. I even found a friend that was willing to help me move furniture in the rain Friday.  Thursday at 4:00 pm the manager called from the assisted living place and said no one can move in on weekends---must be either Friday or Monday, and before 5---because she doesn't work on weekends (and evidently wants to be gone by 5). Maybe it was just the straw that broke the camel's back, but I was a little rude to this lady.  I'm not usually like that.   She claimed she told me this already.  I don't think so.

Anyway I raced to the rehab place to see if I could arrange a release by 4 Friday, but by the time I got there the two places had in the meantime emailed back and forth and decided it was again ok to move in Saturday.  The lady at the rehab place said they had already approved the move on Saturday with them, and were surprised at the sudden change.  

The rain was supposed to get increasingly worse throughout the day today.  Took only the bed, a chair, and the TV out to the assisted living place at 8 this morning in the rain.  That's all she has where she is now. Very little damage was done (miracle).  Barring any new CYA rules, will pick up my mom at 10:30 Sat and proceed to move the rest of the stuff later, unless there is some rule about minimum amount of furniture.  I have gotten about 150 pages of regulations, agreements and handbooks to read through. I'm a slow reader.  At the rehab place I had to sign 35 different pages. I  signed because I don't have much choice anyway.  

I think there should be a universal form to fill out that says you won't sue anyone if something goes wrong.  Maybe some of these rules could be eliminated. I would sign in a minute.

_Edited to add:_  Spoke too soon... pharmacy called and they put my mother on blood pressure medicine at the hospital, which carried over to the rehab place. Rehab place will not transfer prescriptions and have their own pharmacy.  I have to track down what doctor prescribed it at the hospital.  I never saw the official doctor at the hospital, it was always a substitute---three different ones.   Alternatively get her regular doctor to prescribe the BP meds.  He is now 32 miles away.  If I know him he will not do that over the phone ($$$).  Second alternative---get a new doctor and take her in for an appointment.   All this by Tuesday?  She never needed BP meds before.  But I'm sure another CYA rule will prevent them from just stopping the meds, or else we can't move in.  The day when things settle down seems to keep moving farther and farther into the future.


----------



## Vivjen

You can do without BP meds for a few days...if that is any comfort.
just get the name....and sort it next week.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks vivjen.  So since she never took bp meds before it really should matter even less.  Probably just "white coat" hypertension, anyway.  Her bp has been  borderline sometimes, and the Dr. just says to cut down on salt, but it's usually fine. 

 I'll try to get copies of the records that came over with her from the hospital tomorrow (Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  I regret not stopping at Kinko's and making a copy before I handed it over.   They probably lost them by now.

This stuff is bringing out my cynical side...and exposing how poor I am at multi-tasking.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I feel for ya Nancy, sounds like a lot of complicated goings on by you...hope things fall into place soon for both you and your mother.


----------



## Meanderer

We prayed that you would find favor with these folks, and things will happen that will make it easier for you and your Mom.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, to torture a quote from Casablanca...
_   It doesn't take much to see that the problems of two people, five goats and a little cat, don't amount to a hill of beans in this crazy world.
_
I don't mean to complain, it's just that the rules nowadays seem to make a difficult thing _sooo_ much more difficult and complicted. 

Woke up too early this morning.  Waiting for 8am so I can start running errands.  I'll post an update.

First thing Saturday I get a call from the rehab place at 7:30 am saying my mother slipped out of a chair but didn't get hurt, only a scrape on her elbow. It is a rule that they have to report every such incident to me. The release from the rehab place was unusually simple. Problem was with my mother. She seemed out of it, uncooperative and combative, complaining of pain. Did they not tell me something about the 7am incident? She slept on the trip over to assisted living (AL). They put her to bed and she slept for the next 16 hours. Refused to eat or drink. Went back first thing Sunday morning and she was still the same. I got really scared. Convinced it was dehydration. Asked the nurses what they would do and they said it may get worse or she may snap out of it. No one is authorized to come give someone IV fluids.  Should I have chosen a skilled nursing facility instead? They said if she didn't snap out of it, they would have to call the hospital anyway, so I made the decision to go. 

EMS guy arrived, took her blood pressure, and said it was normal so couldn't be dehydration. Surely an EMS guy would know. Sent her anyway. I hate these decisions. Spent 7 hours in the ER, mostly waiting for discharge. They gave her fluids and she perked right up and became cooperative and near normal. Went back to AL and she drank and ate dinner. Was this just a coincidence? Hospital thought she was dehydrated. Gave 3 pages to read about it. Also prescribed antibiotics for mild UTI. Had to run to Kroger to get that filled. Nurse allowed the first two without being plastic wrapped because it was Sunday. Yay nurse!!

Ran out to check on the goats to put out more hay before dark, and picked up an old Rx for Synthroid (another story for later).  Back over to AL. She was asleep again. I hope it doesn't start all over tomorrow. She is always good about taking medicine. I am thinking of getting some placebo pills and offering it with water. My best friend thinks she is doing this on purpose. I don't think so. I don't think she is thinking clearly enough to have such a plan.  This is another reason I want her off blood pressure meds. Don't they tend to dehydrate?


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Jackie22

Mercy....bless you Nancy, I hope things calm down for you and your mom.  I know this is a stressful time for you.  i've been keeping up with your reports here as I'm facing the same situation.....Hang in there.


----------



## NancyNGA

Jackie22 said:


> ....  i've been keeping up with your reports here as I'm facing the same situation...



Jackie22 please feel free to share anything if you want, tips, etc.  As you can probably tell, I'm pretty much clueless and playing this by ear. 

-------

Good news. My mother was up and alert again today and thinks the apartment is really nice.  

 We missed lunch because the home health care woman (recommended by rehab) showed up at lunch time.  Although she wouldn't eat the leftovers, at least I got her to sip 10 ounces of the iced tea while the lady asked quite a few silly questions.  One funny exchange...

 HHC: "Do you have any pains?"  
 No, not really.
 HHC: "Are you sure you don't have any pains at all?"  
 Well, maybe a little in my hip.  {trying to please}   
 HHC: "How many times a week do you have this pain?  
 No response.  
 HHC: How often do you have this pain?  
 Oh, maybe once a year.

 Anyway she is up walking really well with a walker already.  She couldn't even stand up Saturday. In fact (I kid you not), somehow she got out the front door and into the parking lot this afternoon without anyone noticing.  Everyone has egg on their faces.  (I wonder if I signed a paper saying they are not liable if she gets hit by a car.)  Anyway I laughed out loud because this is supposed to be a memory care facility. I guess there is something wrong with me because I didn't get upset.  It's over, nothing bad happened, and I kind of got a kick out of watching them squirm a little.

 So tomorrow I think is the last major hurdle.  Got to drag her out to go see the doctor, which she hates. Hopefully it won't be like Saturday. This may solve the problems with prescriptions, etc.  I hope we are nearing the home stretch, at least from my mother's standpoint.  [Oh wait, I forgot the outpatient physical therapy sessions]


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks for the update Nancy. It is good news that your Mother is adapting to her new surroundings.  Hang on to your sense of humor, as it will serve you well.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, she really likes the place, but still believes it's someone else's apartment.  Today she said, "You know this is all the room you really need to live in."

Another day with many, many, little things going wrong, but big things coming out pretty good in the end.  Decided it was most practical to stick with her old doctor.  He has a second office in town with an urgent care facility.  He agreed she should probably not be on BP meds, so cut it down to half a dose for 2 months and then monitor.  They forgot to put the cholesterol meds on the list, so it never even came up and now those are gone, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She has never been on those recently either.  Assisted living (AL) crew wrote a note to him requesting something to treat combative behavior.  He was obviously annoyed, but added half a dose of Seroquel in the morning (she already takes that before bed).  Looks like I've almost got this guy trained.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Breaking in a new doctor would take too long.  Ha!  He also said they would do IV fluids if necessary at their urgent care.  Maybe I could hire the van at the AL to take her there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The place that repackages pills for AL said I can just go there directly for meds next time.  Things are finally falling in place.  But if she doesn't start eating and drinking it will not make any difference.  I tried a last resort strategy today telling her we already paid $7 per meal (price of a guest ticket) and if she doesn't eat we're throwing away $7. Knowing her, if that doesn't work, nothing will.  Ha!  

Btw, new Medicare rule: a simple script for wheelchair (required by AL) is not sufficient anymore.  Dr. must provide paperwork and justification. Dr. didn't even know this.  You can buy a decent wheelchair online, even through Walmart, for $130 plus shipping.  Medical supply places bill Medicare $150 per month for 13 months (then the chair is yours. Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )--- $1950 for a $200 chair.  Ridiculous!!!  How can they expect Medicare to stay solvent with rip-offs like that?!  I will try to order one and cancel after this month.  I just can't stand that.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nancy, I admire you for the way you're handling everything with your mother so well.  Looks like things are smoothing out, and she's doing pretty well.  That's great!  We bought two wheelchairs from this company for my mother in law and father in law, although it was a long time ago.  They were inexpensive, and good for the money spent.  Just thought I'd give you the link if you were interested.  http://www.drleonards.com/Support-Mobility/Wheelchairs/104500/1/1/products_page.cfm


----------



## NancyNGA

Got a call today that my mother wandered into someone else's room last night, the woman called her daughter and the daughter raised hello. 
 If it happens again we will be asked to leave.  It almost surely will happen again, so the only alternative was to hire a private sitter to watch her 
at night while I look for another memory care facility that is better equipped to handle wanderers. 
Also a bridge (in my mouth) came loose yesterday.


----------



## NancyNGA

Since last post it has been a roller coaster ride.  Most significant event is both my mother and I now have the flu.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






She got a shot this year and a pneumonia booster at the hospital.  First time in 20 years I missed getting one. Knew it was just a matter of time. it is not good---even my hair hurts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She seems to be about 5 days ahead of me in terms of symptoms and it's not as bad. Maybe it's true that the vaccine makes the symptoms less severe. Most of the health care workers tell me they've already had it also in spite of receiving shots.  A few of the other residents are obviously sick too.

So things are on hold for now.  I wanted to buy some time to see if her health stabilizes before making a move anywhere else.  Having both a bout of dehydration and flu (maybe related) within the last 12 day period sure isn't helping figure out anything.   It may take weeks to recover, if ever, fully.


----------



## Jackie22

Sorry to read that you and your mom are ill, Nancy, take care of yourself, its been a while since I had it, but I remember the hurting all over.


----------



## NancyNGA

Good news.  This flu is not so bad.  I beat it down in just 4 days.  It now just feels like a simple head cold.  Energy is back. Don't think it's going to morph into a bacterial chest infection, either, like they do sometimes. I think it would have been over in just 3 days, except I had to run a lot of errands every day, and afterward it seemed like it caused a little setback. 

1) Rest 
2) Lots of liquids, and 
*3) Don't try to lower the body temp, let the fever persist.  *

  The debate whether reducing a fever is a good thing or not has apparently not been settled, but I'm convinced. This is the shortest article I could find:

http://www.nytimes.com/1982/12/28/s...resses-its-healing-benefits.html?pagewanted=1 

and this summary

http://drbenkim.com/articles-fevers.html

_1. A fever stimulates your immune system into producing more white blood cells, antibodies, and a protein called interferon, all of which work to protect your body against harmful microorganisms. 

2. By raising your body’s temperature a few degrees, a fever makes it harder for invading bacteria and viruses to survive and flourish. The higher your core body temperature is, the harder it is for harmful microorganisms to survive in your body. 

3. A fever helps to shuttle iron to your liver so that it is not readily available to fuel the growth of invading bacteria.
_
[I did take one Aleve the third night because chills and fever were interfering with rest (sleeping)]


----------



## SeaBreeze

Glad you're feeling better Nancy, hope your Mom is okay.


----------



## NancyNGA

The only goat who has never been sick a day in his life for 11 years now has an absess on the side of his cheek about the tooth line.  This is either from the hay we bought, which has a lot of sticks, or it's a tooth.  I doubt it's a tooth because it is too localized.  This means I'll probably have to poke a hole in this thing and drain it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think it will go away on its own. 

He is probably close to 200 pounds (the overweight one). This will not be easy.

(ps.  He is the one in my avatar at about a year old.)


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ouch!!  Hope all goes well for the both of you!


----------



## NancyNGA

Update: I misjudged this goat.  He was easy to work with.  After shaving off the hair the lump didn't look so big---about the size of a nickel, instead of a quarter.  Expressed a lot of junk but only felt safe using a 16 ga hypodermic needle to poke holes.  One sudden unexpected jerk might have been a disaster otherwise. I probably should try to find one of those surgical blades.






Anyway I'll see how it looks tomorrow.  If it has grown bigger I didn't get it all and I'll give it another go. Now that he knows what to expect, he may not be so easy. But I think it's going to be OK eventually.


----------



## Meanderer

He can always turn the other cheek!


----------



## drifter

Bless your heart, Nancy. With all the troubles and problems you've had, you remind me of Job, as seen by Stephen King, who said:

When his life was ruined, his family killed, his farm destroyed, Job knelt down on the ground and yelled up to the heavens, "Why god? Why me?" and the thundering voice of God answered, There's just something about you that pisses me off.”

Stephen King, Storm of the Century: An Original Screenplay


----------



## NancyNGA

My mother died Tuesday.  She was 93.  I've not discussed things here lately because her condition changed so much from day to day---up and down, but generally a rapid decline.  Some days it seemed like there was hope and the next day not. The evidence of stroke they found probably happened around the time I first noticed some changes in memory in December.  I wrote it off as just progressing dementia or Alzheimer's.  And there may have been some small artery damage occurring after that.  The doctor also said last week that heart problems had begun. 

I think under-hydration had a lot to do with speeding up her decline.  This was a problem even before she went into the hospital. All the health care providers said the sequence of events was very typical of the end of life process, particularly that patients would obstinately refuse food and water and just want to sleep.  She didn't appear to be in much pain.  My mother always said she wanted to go quickly when she couldn't take care of herself anymore, and this was about as fast as it could have gone, short of a catastrophic event, but the last three days were very difficult to watch.

I am trying to accept that this was inevitable, but in truth I'll probably be second-guessing everything forever.  And it doesn't help that you get advice from relatives, who haven't seen us for years, about what you should have done. Last night my cousin was even  trying to rehash the details and circumstances of my father's death 8 years ago.  I am at peace with his passing.  It was almost instant.


----------



## drifter

So sorry, Nancy. I apologize for trying to make a joke above.


----------



## AprilT

My condolences to you and your family, so very sorry for your loss, Nancy.


----------



## Josiah

I'm sorry as well for your loss. I don't think second guessing the circumstances of her final demise will accomplish anything. Think about times before the end when your mother was happy.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nancy, I'm so sorry to hear about your mother.  My deepest sympathy for your loss. :rose:


----------



## Meanderer

So sorry to hear the news about your Mom, Nancy.  You have been a good and loving Daughter, and you remained faithful to her to the end.  May God's comfort and peace be your's indeed! God bless you! - Jim


----------



## NancyNGA

Thank you everyone. I really appreciate it. This is a great forum with great people. 

(And drifter, I took that quote by King as being sympathetic, not a joking.)


----------



## Jackie22

Nancy, I'm so sorry for your loss, I know you will miss her.


----------



## Meanderer

How are you doing Nancy?


----------



## Ameriscot

I hadn't seen this before.  My condolences, Nancy.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Ameriscot.  :rose:

I'm doing OK.  I just have to stop thinking so much and remind myself this is the way she wanted it.  I should appoint a person as health care power of attorney for myself.  Wouldn't want any friend or relative to have this responsibility.  I guess appointing a lawyer would work, if you wrote down the details---Advanced Directives, I think they call it.

While searching for some documents at my mother's house I ran across all our old photos. They had been temporarily missing for a long time. It's clear my mother cared how she dressed when she was young much more than I ever did.  My favorite women's dress styles were in the 40s. I'd love to have this coat:


----------



## SeaBreeze

That's a lovely photo of your Mom, Nancy.  I agree, that coat is great!


----------



## NancyNGA

I really hate complaining about being sick, because it is not that serious in the grand scheme of things.  I'm just giving an excuse why I haven't posted lately---I HAVEN'T DONE ANYTHING! 

Started with the flu, then sinus infection/congestion, then intestinal flu, now the dizziness/vertigo is back---all running back to back and overlapping.  I'm walking around the house like a zombie, because if I look up or make a sudden move things start to spin.  This makes searching for things difficult.  If I can't search for things I can't do anything because the house is a mess and disorganized so I can't find anything.




So, all I've done is move furniture, feed the goats and make one trip around the fenceline to remove tree limbs from all the rain/wind/freezing rain storms we've had lately.  Meanwhile  there is a disassembled outhouse crowding the basement and the to-do list is getting so long I may need to transfer it to microfiche (do they still make those?) I have a feeling things will be Ok by Monday.  More later....


----------



## NancyNGA

More health comments... {sigh}...

Just did that Epley maneuver thing again with dizzy spinning at only 2 of the 4 steps this time. Wonder if that means I didn't do it right.  I hate to do this early in the day because it makes you feel nauseous for hours afterward.  I'd rather sleep it off.    But if it works like last time, it's over with by morning---at least until next time.  This is 3 episodes now.  The flu is more pleasant. 

Finally got around to seeing the dentist about the bridge that came off weeks ago.  The news was not good.  One of the anchor teeth broke off below the gum line and will eventually have to be removed.  So there are only two options: 1) one of those removable partial things that has a wire around the adjacent teeth, or 2) bridge supported by implants.   I've been reading about all the advantages of implants and they are coming up with better ways of doing them.   I'm thinking seriously of going for it, even though it is a long process and expensive.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I feel for ya Nancy, you have a lot on your plate and all the health problems you're having just intensifies it all.  Big decision on the implants, if you can afford them, that's probably the best way to go.  I have one bridge that I had to have replaced once, but luckily no major issues with the anchor teeth (yet).  Please take care of yourself, hope the dizziness subsides.


----------



## Meanderer

I would wait and cross that implant when you come to it Nancy. You are the most important job on your list.  Take care of Nancy... and remember, you can always use the indoor bathroom.  Hope Monday is brighter for you. -Jim


----------



## crochet lady

Nancy, thought I would share my experience with vertigo and strategies I have taken to relieve it. Notice I said RELIEVE because I have the feeling this recurs and may not go away forever. First, my vertigo began approx.  7 yrs. ago; at this time a virus was going around and people were have vertigo and the doctors were saying this virus had settled in the ear canal. This was temporary and typical of a virus. My vertigo did not recur until about 3 yrs. after; it has recurred about 3-4 times since; it has always been preceded/accompanied by sinus issues and emotional stress. I sought treatment at the physical therapy clinic; they diagnosed it as BPPV (benign paroxysmal positional vertigo); they performed the Epley with positive success somewhat; the therapist gave me exercises to do which consisted of rapid eye movements and head movements--these really helped. I have made sure I rinse my sinus tract with saline; I avoid emo. stress with a vengeance; no recurrence since Dec. Hope this helps.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thank you, crochet lady!  That does help a lot.  I've had all those conditions lately---stress, flu, sinuses.  I tried the saline rinse a couple of times.  I'll try it again.  Also holding my head over steaming water.  I just know most it will keep coming back.  The worst part is you never know when.  The Epley thing I did last night helped some, but not completely this time. It makes me sick, so I dread doing it.  I surely sympathize.   I'll search for some of those exercises on the internet.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## crochet lady

I hope you get better,Nancy. As for the saline rinese: I use the bulb syringe type and hold my head forward over the BR sink (easier) and blow/breathe out of your mouth while irrigating each nostril. Sometimes nausea accompanies vertigo; I use ginger root capsules 120mg/day and sometimes fresh ginger tiny pieces in water--very effective. The Epley is uncomfortable, but if it is truly BPPV it will help. Please research this (bppv) on internet; there are even support groups on-line for vertigo sufferers.


----------



## NancyNGA

This is one of my inventions (the wood stand, not the belt sander) built with leftover parts.  This contraption was for sanding down goat hooves without help. (Actually help doesn't usually help much anyway.)     You trim the hoof off around the edges with clippers, and then you're supposed to make them flat across the bottom.   The theory was to hold the hoof down on the sander until it is flat on the bottom. 







Monday I went out to work on Mike's hoof.  He is the one with one-half a hoof and the vet said I needed to keep it trimmed short.  Needless to say he was not cooperative. I could not hold the foot down against the sander.  Instead I ended up getting my knuckles stomped down against it in spite of wearing gloves.  I left him limping.   Before you call the ASPCA, I think he is just trying to get used to the new shape, because I didn't draw blood.  At least not on the goat, only on my knuckles. I think the skin will grow back. 

 We had another goat, Ginger, who learned all she had to do was put her entire weight down on top of the sander and it would stop running completely.   I never could use it on her.  I think goats should be used to test all new inventions.  If there is a weak link, they will find it. On the bright side, it keeps your brain active trying to imagine beforehand all the possible scenarios they can come up with to foil your plans.

I only bring this up to prove that I'm not a snob.  What snob fools around building contraptions to deal with goats when they know the goats will win in the end?


----------



## NancyNGA

This is just a test


----------



## Ameriscot

Nancy, haven't read your more recent posts, but noticed 'vertigo'.  My husband had nonstop vertigo which started in 2003.  Cause unknown but it's suspected a slight stroke.  He retired in 2004 because of it.  Within another year to 18 months I'd say he was fine.  Doctors didn't know if it would go away or be permanent.  They told him not to use a cane because he'd be stuck it for life.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks for the information, Ameriscot.  That is interesting. I'm glad your husband finally got over it. My girlfriend had it for weeks and it went away when she took an airplane ride.  My dizziness is pretty much gone now.  Only if I throw my head back and look up at the ceiling.  So I just won't do that.  This time wasn't nearly as bad.  Probably started because of the sinus infection.  I'm pretty sure now it will be a recurring thing.  


TV: So Jimmy Smits has now died off of NYPD Blue.  Why do these people quit these hit series?  It seems like that would be a dream job.  I don't think he ever did much afterward.  The last few episodes leading up to this event were very strange with characters acting "out of character," imo. Everything else on TV I've either seen or don't care to see (namely, reality shows:yuk.  I've been watching reruns of Blue Bloods lately.  Tom Selleck is good a sighing and scrunching up his face a lot. 


Goats: Mike is back to normal now, which was limping before the hoof trim.  Thought the trim might help. The problem is likely with the joints in that leg.  He still seems happy, but I'm afraid if he goes out too far with the others to graze this summer he might not make it back.    I guess I can feed them winter food all summer.   Maybe they have reached the age where they deserve to be able to retire and not work for their food.


Clutter: Today I started decluttering my junk room.  Didn't finish, but at least got started.  The problem is how to get rid of the stuff.  You have to take it to the landfill yourself.    Right now they are rearranging things out there and you have to drive out right on top of the trash and toss things.   Good way to ruin your tires.  That's my excuse today, anyway, lol.


----------



## NancyNGA

Found a picture of my one and only dog, Jim.  Actually he wasn't mine because he was a year older than me. 
 He was a purebred Airedale, but we never kept him trimmed.  He was a good buddy when I was a little kid.


----------



## drifter

Sometimes girl life is the pits. I hope you get over all this stuff that's holding you back and making you feel so terrible. If I knew anything that might help you I'd belt it out. I'm a victim of my own ignorance. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hey drifter, I'm back to 100% physically.  Maybe I should quit posting old pictures---it makes me seem too melancholy. I just happened to find them while 
searching for some documents, and I always loved old pictures.  They've just been missing for years.   

Mowed the weeds out of the front lawn yesterday. Planning to check the fence for shorts tomorrow and move a chest of drawers out there. Need to clean 
out the gutters before next rain, maybe today.   Now that the pine trees are gone, I'm anxious to see if my shopvac hose/pipe contraption will work again 
with just regular leaves in the gutters. Otherwise I'll have to hire someone.  No more ladders or climbing on the roof at the house in town.  Two stories.


----------



## NancyNGA

Today I literally *walked* most of the fence line looking so carefully for electric shorts that my nose was almost touching the fence. Fixed 4 broken insulators but the charge still goes to 0 at the far end, so there is still a *very serious* short somewhere.   I'm stumped.    Friend thinks someone may have purposely grounded the fence where I can't see it.  I always discounted this theory, but maybe he's right, because someone had taken the fishing boat (12' aluminum) out into the lake and left it down over a bank far from the dock.  The back end was under water.  Had to get a chain and come-along and ratchet it out of the water using a nearby tree, just to bail out the water.  It had been there for at least a couple of weeks from the looks of it. 






It is now locked on a chain back at the dock, but they have broken locks before.  I don't know much about boats, but this was the last straw in ruining an already deteriorated transom. It seems like it is just two pieces of wood bolted onto both sides of the boat.  It's only used for an outboard motor, and we only use oars, but there are holes where the bolts go through. Maybe they are high enough it won't matter.  May add fixing a boat transom to my to-do list. My cousin likes to use the boat to go fishing when he visits and it has come in very handy on occasion.  I would hate to just junk it. 

Nobody went into the cabin as far as I can tell.   Amazing.


----------



## Meanderer

Do you have any cats in the area?


----------



## NancyNGA

No cats, Meanderer, but I think I figured out today why they left that boat in such an odd place---an awful spot to try to get out, up a steep bank.  
Two bolts for the transom are only about 4 inches from the bottom of the boat.  The wood has rotted completely and the bolts are loose.  
It almost surely started taking on water as soon as they left the dock and they headed for the closest land. 






 I should thank them for saving me the experience, or worse yet, my cousin. Yikes!!  And they probably won't try to take it out again.
 Wish I had a video of it. :devil:


----------



## NancyNGA

I like this diary section because I can bring up unimportant things here. Many times I've figured out how to solve a problem just by typing in a would-be post, then deleting it.  There's something about reasoning things out potentially in public that makes you more honest with yourself.

Finished our state and local taxes last weekend. Mine is not unreasonably complicated.  By the time you get everything organized to take it somewhere, the hard part is done. 
The IRS probably gets annoyed if you still send the forms in by snail mail. Mandatory online filing is probably just around the corner, but I can do that.  More lost jobs and outsourcing 
to tax preparers and software companies {sigh}.

Dentist appointment was Wednesday.  Got the ball rolling for the implants for the bridge.  I think it is the right thing to do, even though it will be expensive and time-consuming. 
 It will be a new adventure. 

The bolts came out of the wood pieces on the boat transom easily. No damage at all. Internet says PT lumber will corrode aluminum. After marine plywood, outdoor plywood is next best.  That's what was on there, it lasted 30 years with no care, and I have two scrap pieces in the basement.  Decided to move boat up on to-do list because I may actually need it if I hire someone to replace the dam drainage system this summer.   Besides it is a perfect project---if I mess it up, nothing will be ruined and I can just try it again. 

There were only two things about this smartphone that made me not like it at first:  (1) it is too slippery to hold, so got a silicon cover but it attracts dust, and (2) dropping calls due to ear hitting the End Call button.  Found the setting that senses when it is close to your face and makes screen go black.  They claim to have a case on Amazon that makes it work similar to a flip phone. I'll look into that.  No need to remember to tote around a camera anymore because it's always with you, so....

Lower end of the pond looking at the dam.  This will all be green in just a few more weeks:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Meanderer said:


> Do you have any cats in the area?



Cool but where's the owl? And the boat is the wrong color


----------



## drifter

Too bad. People don't leave other's property alone. We all have to keep a vigil.


----------



## lovemylittleboy

Now That is a fat cat!:lol1::lofl:


----------



## NancyNGA

For GeorgiaXplant:







Went out to the farm today
To check on a goat
And measure the boat
And put out some more winter hay....
:banana:


This is a picture of the *upper* end of the pond. It is down about 2 feet due to damaged drain standpipe.  The maples are coming out (pink trees).  






It's almost 2 a.m. Good night!


----------



## SeaBreeze

The pond looks beautiful Nancy, so peaceful. :sentimental:


----------



## Josiah

NancyNGA said:


> For GeorgiaXplant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went out to the farm today
> To check on a goat
> And measure the boat
> And put out some more winter hay....
> :banana:
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the *upper* end of the pond. It is down about 2 feet due to damaged drain standpipe.  The maples are coming out (pink trees).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost 2 a.m. Good night!



Really a lovely pond Nancy. I love ponds and really envy you. Send us a picture in a few weeks when the trees are just greening up.


----------



## NancyNGA

Josiah said:


> ... I love ponds and really envy you. Send us a picture in a few weeks when the trees are just greening up.



Will do.  I think it's prettier in the winter.  Not so much brush and weeds and you can see the lay of the land better.   The place is full of old terraces made back during the depression. The guy that originally owned it was very poor and planted cotton anywhere he could find a plot.   Some very narrow terraces on the sides of the hills.  Maybe I can get a picture of that.

The lake is pretty but also has some downsides. Trespassers and complete strangers coming to ask if they can go fishing and swimming, almost before they say hello.  If you say no, rumor then gets around that you are a mean person.

I'm afraid I'm going to have to make a decision about this property---is it worth the worry and expense to have two homes.  There are the security issues and the maintenance issues.   It makes me sad. I'm giving it until the end of summer before I even think about it, see how all the lawn mowing goes,  but it's in the back of my mind always.  

Then there are the goats.


----------



## Meanderer

Very nice pictures of the lake, Nancy. You need to make a sign: "Cottonwood Lake"!


----------



## NancyNGA

Spent the afternoon yesterday vacuuming dust from my bedroom and the hallway.  I'm talking serious dusting 
on hands and knees going over the carpet with a very small attachment.  Then left a room air filter running 
all day.   Woke up this morning with fewer head congestion problems in spite of the worst pollen day so far this year, 
according to the paper.   It might be that blown-in wall insulation is getting into the air ducts somehow. 
 On the other hand, it may just be because I don't dust often enough.  

Picked up 24 forty-pound bags of timothy/alfalfa pellets for the goats today and stacked them in the garage. 

Gave myself a curly perm tonight.  Won't know how well it turned out until I wash it the first time.  
You're supposed to wait 48 hours. hope for carefree hair for at least 6 weeks.  Yes!

I believe I set April 1st as the deadline to finish the outhouse.  Time was running short, so I cut some corners:







Seriously, it has become a lower priority now.  Don't think it would add much to the value 
of the property.  Haven't given up yet.   Depends on how things go this summer.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lol on the outhouse picture Nancy, I've seen similar things when exploring in the backwoods, lol.  24 forty pound bags is a workout for sure, just bringing home one with dog food is a mini workout.  I don't envy you having to make a decision about that lovely property, it will be easier on you to let it go...but that decision will surely be bittersweet.


----------



## NancyNGA

Everything is ready to fix the boat tomorrow. Treated the pieces of wood with linseed-oil-based wood preserver.  Don't think I will cover it with polyurethane because the wood should breathe and it will be exposed to temps anywhere between 10F and 100F.  I'll just keep a jar of wood preserver out there and paint it every year.  If it lasts half as long as the last job 
(30 years with no care whatsoever), that will be fine.  I'll be 83 then.   I've already got the next project lined up---a new ceiling light fixture in the bedroom.

This is what happens to cedar trees here in an ice storm. 






Two of these are next to my house.  Planted them as babies and they provided cover to keep from looking right into the neighbor's windows, but you can never get them to straighten back up once they get this big.  So this afternoon I cut them down {sniff} and loaded the branches in the truck.  The goats might like them if they don't wilt too much.  The back lawn weeds needed mowing badly, so I mowed half of it.  The other half hasn't come out yet.  It's mostly St Augustine.  This is about as far north as you can go to grow St. Augustine.  It won't be out until June.  

Some flowers around the house in town. Native azaleas _Rhododendron canescens 
_I brought this bush in from the farm.  It has an unbelievably fragrant smell.  Not as strong as magnolias or gardenias, but stronger than honeysuckle.






A nursery azalea.






These are coming out right now just in time for the Masters Tournament.  They are so crazy about having the azaleas come out during the 
tournament, one spring it was unusually warm and the groundskeepers piled dry ice around them to try to keep them from blooming.

I also have thrift and sweet shrubs blooming, but they don't take a good picture.  The mockingbirds are going crazy now with their songs.


----------



## Meanderer

I enjoyed seeing your pictures Nancy.  I would have tried pruning the cedars back, myself, but....!  You know your old, when you cut down trees that you planted.  The boat project sounds like a good fix.  I would not start making a 15 year to-do list, however! Enjoy the warmer weather!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ....  I would have tried pruning the cedars back, myself, ...



Yes, I thought about pruning. Problem is it would have involved a ladder and saw.   Not a good combination for me. 

The goats nibbled at the cedar branches.  Too much all the sudden might have given them indigestion.

Anyway, the boat is done. Back looks too big probably because I didn't make rounded diagonals (too much trouble). Used marine sealant for around the bolts and it was awfully thin and runny.  Don't know if it will make a good seal.  If it doesn't work I can always try again (provided I don't drown finding out).










.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I love your flower photos Nancy, absolutely beautiful!  Looks like you did a great job on the boat too, don't forget to wear your water-wings when checking it out, lol!


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, SeaBreeze. I can't take credit.  The camera on this smartphone is really pretty good.  I don't worry about close-ups, just take a picture and crop out the section I want with software.  It's amazing what things you can see in a photo that you don't see with your eyes.

My to-do list got bigger.  Everyone else probably has things like this happen to them every day, but for some reason it upsets me and I make a big deal out of it.  Every situation seems to be a new one.  Once I've fixed all the possible things that can go wrong, I'll be dead and all this experience won't help.  

_In town_:
Burner went out in the stove. The stove is at least 50 years old, but I don't want to get a new stove just yet because I may decide to remodel the kitchen. Ordered a new burner.   It's a miracle to find one, may not work, but only $20 plus shipping is worth the gamble. 

_Out at the farm_:
1. Garage door closer finally went out, for good this time. Ordered a new controller. Another gamble at $15 plus. 
2. Found several half-shingles from the roof in the yard after the last wind storm. Does it need a new roof? It's 20 years old.
3. The AC is not moving the temp down to the thermostat setting.  Out of refrigerant?

4. And worst of all, goat Mike has a large growth just above his left shoulder. About the size of a softball, kinda hard, but not as hard as bone and unattached. He seems fine otherwise. In light of recent posts about other forums, I would get on the goat health forum, but already know they would all say it's this horrible goat/sheep disease called CL, which I know it's not, but there would be no use trying to tell them any different (been there, done that, twice before), and I would get bashed if I tried to tell them it wasn't.  So could be a vet visit in the future?  I suspect it's a benign tumor of some sort, perhaps fatty tissue (lipoma?).

 And the ornery goat, Rusty, is losing his winter hair.  It looks like the stuffing got knocked out of him.  He is one of those mixed breeds that inherited this cotton-like winter undercoat.  He is such a twerp he won't even let me brush him.  The neighbors will think he is falling apart at the seams from neglect.

(Btw, most all goats with pink noses eventually get a lot of freckles. ) 









On a more pleasant note, I finally did get a picture of the sweetshrub blossoms. Boy do those smell good.







ps.  Note to self:  Don't post complaints about TV programs. (This will be tough).


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds like you have your hands full Nancy, good thing you're smart and handy, saves some money.  My dog is getting more and more lumps and tumors everyday it seems, some are soft and some are harder.  The vet doesn't seem to be worried as the dog is old and fatty tumors are common, but we may take him in again to make sure, we're worried about cancer, he's had a lot of health issues in his old age.  I wonder if goats get the same types of tumors as dogs?


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes, SeaBreeze, I've been reading online about those fatty tumors and it seems most animals and humans can get them, especially when they get old. I think  Mike's is either not serious (i.e., just leave it alone) or very serious (malignant), and there isn't really much I would do about it in that case, unless they said it was easy to fix and easy on the goat, which I know most is not the case.  So I'm going to wait and see if he shows any signs of discomfort.  I didn't notice this growth until he started losing his fluffy winter hair and brushed him, so I don't know how long it's been there.  Not before fall. 

The replacement stove burner came today. One of 2 ceramic pieces came broken, but I could use one of the old ones. It was a perfect fit.   Already boiled water for a cup of tea.

I apologize for posting this silly picture , but I'm so tickled with this fix.   I may order another one---or maybe three.







 The medical supplies company left the adjustable over-bed table we rented last month, for trash, just because someone had pushed down on it too hard and stripped out the screws (MDF board).  All it needed was to reverse the top and put through carriage bolts instead.  Now I have a bed/chair table you can pile *heavy* stuff on.   I've always wanted one of those.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I'm glad you posted the picture Nancy, cool!  Great that you could use the old ceramic piece too.  Those bed/chair tables do sound convenient to have around the house.  I don't like to do any unnecessary surgeries on my pets, they can do a needle aspiration to check if it's malignant, I wouldn't go further than that personally, unless like you say it becomes so large or heavy that Mike is in pain or discomfort.


----------



## NancyNGA

Well, SeaBreeze, I couldn't stand not knowing any longer, and made a farm call appointment with the vet for Saturday morning to come out and look at that lump on Mike's shoulder.  There may be only one chance in a million it's something really simple that can be fixed  easily. But if that happened to be the case, then I would feel really bad knowing I could have done something easy and didn't.     Not worth the risk to me.    I hate regrets more than anything.  Call me crazy.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Keeping my fingers crossed for Mike Nancy.  I have an appointment next Tuesday for my dog's tumors, they're taking over in areas they never were before.


----------



## NancyNGA

Fingers crossed here, too, for you and your doggie.


----------



## SeaBreeze

What did your vet say about Mike's lump Nancy?


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze, I was afraid you were going to ask.   The vet tried aspirating the tumor, hoping against hope it was an old absess that had just formed a huge thick wall around---no luck.  He felt sure it was cancer.   He was an older man, the owner of the clinic, and has had lots of experience with goats.  A couple of other behavioral signs I noticed in the past few days, and some physical things the vet pointed out to me made me think he wasn't having as good a quality of life as I thought.  

So we put him down and sent the body for necropsy.  It was my decision.  The vet said he would just wait until it got worse. I couldn't see any point. I may elaborate after the report comes back.  All this could be wrong, but I don't think so. Mike was the nicest one of the bunch and my mom's favorite.   That made it even more difficult.  This is turning out to be the year from hell so far. 

 From what you describe this was nothing like what your dog has.  I've still got my fingers crossed for you two.:rose:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks Nancy.  I'm so sorry to hear that, I'm typing through the tears...hugs, my friend.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks SB.  I sent you a pm.

What made my decision about putting Mike down so quickly was the vet noticing his left eye was protruding a bit and turned to focus slightly to the side rather than forward.  He said he had seen this a couple of times before in cattle, and it had been a cancerous tumor behind the eye.  A lot of odd behavior then made sense in  light of that.  I had been explaining away strange behavior because of his bad foot.  The fact that he was eating well also fooled me, because not eating is almost always the first sign of any trouble.

The preliminary report came back today.  Not only did Mike have cancer in his shoulder, and behind his eye, but it had also spread to his lungs.  The UGA vet that read the preliminary autopsy report said it appeared to be a very fast growing form of cancer, but they would send it to the lab for further testing. My vet said they appear to be somewhat intrigued by the case.    

It would have no doubt been an emergency situation if we had waited much longer.     r.i.p. Mike


----------



## SeaBreeze

Rest peacefully dear Mike, Nancy you made the right decision.  It sounds like your veterinarian is very experienced and competent, good to have a doctor that you trust.  If you had put it off, Mike would have been the one to suffer.  My dog had a couple of tumors aspirated and some blood work, and thankfully he is doing well and is cancer free.  Thanks for your well wishes. :sentimental:


----------



## NancyNGA

A lot of little things have been going right lately.  I mean *really* little things, but it doesn't take much to make me happy.  Besides being able to fix the boat....

  Ordered a second stove burner.  Both now get hotter and faster than the old ones.  I'm surprised at that. My mom's riding lawn mower would die every time I tried to engaged the mower blades.  Thanks to Google found out it was a dirty air filter.   Got the yard mowed out there.  Didn't take as long as I thought it would, maybe half hour.  Since I have to check on the goats anyway, might as well mow it myself rather than hire someone.  The new case for the smartphone works great.  Somehow just opening the cover bypasses the swipe, which was annoying.   Installed the control panel on the garage door opener and it solved the problem.  One remote now works, too, but it requires a code.  A replacement for the other is just $12 plus shipping. My good luck with ordering things sight unseen surely has to run out soon, but I'll give it a try.

Even the teeth implant thing looks promising. Surgeon wants to put in 3 separate teeth rather than two posts with a bridge.  I think that is a good idea.  Good news is, no major bone graft, just powder stuff in the space where they have to pull a tooth. Not so good news, he will make me wait 2-3 months after that before even setting the post.  Then you have to wait 2-3 more months to let the post fuse before getting the tooth. Some do it all at once.  Go for tooth extraction on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Meanderer

Sorry to hear about Mike, Nancy!  Since you have never mentioned taking the goats out in the boat. I have found this poem to cheer you up!    Remember, there are no small victories. Amazon is amazing!


The Goat and the Giant Otter by sylvabak
 I sat and drifted in my boat
Accompanied by my friend, the goat!
I kid you not she knew her stuff,
Although her voice could be a little gruff!

She’d sailed the seven seas you know,
Gone where other goats feared to go!
She’d even sailed around Cape Horn,
And done it while she was being shorn!

But today we were drifting on a lake
We’d even brought along some cake!
Why I bought cake I’ve no idea?
The goat she only drank French beer!

Why French beer I’ll never know;
Although small bottles are easy to stow!
She once drank rum and got in a fight,
She lost an ear, the one on the right!

Then suddenly she was acting the goat,
She started trying to rock the boat,
I grabbed her by her hairy chin,
And threatened to throw the old goat in!

She butted me and knocked me down,
If I threw her in she knew she’d drown!
She tried to push me out the boat
I started to hate that bloody goat!

I put the goat in a stranglehold
Then suddenly it went real cold
From the water a giant otter did rise
It truly was a wondrous size!

It spoke to me; as only giant otters can,
Saying “Why do you fight this goat, young man?”
“To stop the goat from sinking the boat,”
I said to the giant trying to be defiant!

“But I only see that your boat is afloat,
And you’re still holding the goat by the throat!” 
“Cos if I don’t hold the throat of this lunatic goat,
Neither me, the goat or the boat will be afloat!”

The otter said to the goat in the boat,
“If the young man does let go of your throat,
Will you then please stop rocking his boat?”
What happened next I now will quote!

I released my hold on the throat of the goat
The goat then lunged at me in the boat.
As predicted, and I hope that you took note
Over went me, the goat and the boat!

Lucky for me I wore my life jacket,
But the goat she made a terrible racket.
The giant otter lifted her up
And popped her into a large tea cup!

He said he preferred goats’ milk in tea
I wondered what he would do to me.
But he took my boat and put it afloat
And picked me up by the collar on my coat!

He placed me back inside my boat
And I asked what might become of the goat?
He said the goat would be quite okay,
As long as she supplied him milk each day!

So I sat and drifted in my boat,
Wondering now of the fate of the goat,
If only she hadn’t drank so much beer,
That silly old goat might still have been here!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Good luck at the dentist Nancy!  Sweet that the new burners work better than the old too!  I'm always amazed at all the things you do and how handy you are, must feel great to be so independent!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, every time I see a poem I get nervous because my English lit teachers would always read things into them that I could never see.  I always took them at face value.  
So I Googled your poem and at the bottom was relieved to find:



> *Author Notes*
> 
> Just another nonsense rhyme...




Reminds me of a dream I might have after eating too much cheese.

Coincidently, when the goats were young, I used to think about making a raft to take them across the lake.  They were great at keeping the brush down on the property---some places that were covered in briars look like a golf course now.  Problem is they never quite got to the other side of the lake.  If you take them walking over there they won't stop eating along the way and when you get there they are full and just want to sleep.  With only four I could make 4 trips now.  Must wear life vest and tie one around the goat. 

SeaBreeze, these jobs are easy.  I'm working on that ceiling light fixture as we type.  Problem is bringing the old one down.  It weighs about 40 pounds, but it's above the bed so a crash won't cause too much damage, lol.


----------



## Josiah

Goats can swim

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=1T39VdlFNuE[/video]


----------



## NancyNGA

Well that's good to know Josiah.  Thank you.  I wouldn't have believed it without seeing it.

(Update: the old light fixture is down with no damage.  Used a rope.)


----------



## NancyNGA

The tooth pull was easy this time because he put in stitches afterward. Much better than having a gaping hole for days.  The process of putting in the bone "stuff" reminded me of spackling a hole in the wall.    Back in two weeks for a check, then the adventure (waiting) begins. :waiting:  Finished installing the light fixture Thursday.  I really like it.  The old one was not bright enough to see anything.


----------



## ndynt

Thought of you yesterday, Nancy...when my mower would not start.  Thanks for the tip about looking on line, to troubleshoot.  Tomorrow I shall see how far I can get with that approach.  Congrats on your new light fixture install ! ! !


----------



## NancyNGA

Good luck with the mower.  Maybe we can help some.  Probably lots of experience with mowers not starting on this forum.


----------



## Meanderer

...when you're at the end of your rope!


----------



## ndynt

:lofl: Jim.  I can so relate...I have never been able to start a push mower.


----------



## Meanderer

Basic stuff...fresh gas, new spark plug, oil change & new air filter...at start of mowing season.


----------



## ndynt

Thankfully, after putting new gas in....my mower started.  Although I call it a mower it is considered a garden tractor.  24 hp with a 54' cut.


----------



## NancyNGA

That's great, ndynt!


----------



## Meanderer

*Woman gives up NYC to shepherd in NE Pennsylvania*

Nancy,I thought of you when I read this story. 






Alix Cleveland

"The border collies bound across the ground as winter hurls down one last handful of flurries on the open land.
Hundreds of years of instinct power the stare the dogs beam upon the sheep, intimidating the ewes to move wherever their shepherd needs them.
This shepherd keeps watch day and night, from delivering lambs as dawn breaks to grabbing a flashlight and guns when coyotes threaten the herd overnight.
On this blustery afternoon, she maneuvered through the muddy earth around the barn to unlatch the wooden fences as her dogs encircle the flock.
“That’ll do,” she calls, her voice equal parts authority and kindness. “That’ll do.”
The collies heed Alix Cleveland’s command. She is the boss on this 100-acre farm, where hundreds of sheep roam on the hills by Nicholson. And yet, she would not be there if it were not for those dogs.
“They’re what started all of this,” the 56-year-old said recently while taking a break in her farmhouse kitchen. “They’re what got me into sheep in the first place.”

http://wcexaminer.com/news/woman-gives-up-nyc-to-shepherd-in-nepa-1.1876085
(Click above link for rest of article)


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, my little "operation" has been a whole lot simpler than that lady's. Adult goats are goofy enough to keep me entertained. 
 Fortunately I knew starting out that birthing processes and raising little ones was more work than I could handle.

Btw, the whole day Friday has been set aside to clean out the barn.  We do deep bedding over the winter.  It keeps the barn warm. 
We've had an unusually cool, long, spring this year so running late. Not a pleasant job, but it only comes once a year, and is really 
good exercise for a day.


----------



## Meanderer

Yeah, her love of Border collies came first, then the sheep.  But, it was the change in he lifestyle that kept her at it.   Good luck with Barn Day!


----------



## NancyNGA

Got the barn all cleaned out for the summer Friday.  It took 4 hours of loading a wheelbarrow with a pitchfork and dumping the stuff into 
one big pile outside.   Really great upper body strength exercise.  Not sore the next morning (miracle!).  Got the tractor out today and 
pushed the pile far away from the barn, and spread it out level, with a box blade.  Our tractor is a 25 hp diesel, rather small as tractors go
but big enough for what we need. 






 Isn't it cute?  It has a glow plug light.  What a cute name---glow plug. 

Found one Youtube video showing how you could tilt the box blade and dig into the side of a hill to make a driveway. 
 This is something I've needed to do for years but didn't know it was possible, so I tried it today.  Need some practice, 
but it's getting there. It is difficult to shift gears smoothly. I still don't have the hang of that.  It only runs at 9 different 
forward speeds, period.  Normal, slow, slower, even slower,..., and,..,  finally, _take a book to read while you're getting there_ speed.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Sounds like a big job Nancy, glad you can put it behind you now, and amazed that you're not sore after that...good for you!  The tractor really is very cute and glow plug reminds me of the old glow worm song. :sentimental:  Lol about the speeds, but for me on a tractor like that, slow would be a good thing...slow down the speed of anything bad that might happen.   Looks like you'll be getting a good night's sleep after all that hard work, sweet dreams.


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze said:


> ...  Looks like you'll be getting a good night's sleep after all that hard work, sweet dreams.



Nope, I fell asleep watching the end of the golf tournament this evening. Naps during the day always mess me up.


----------



## ndynt

Love your tractor, Nancy.  As cute as tractor can be.  Glad you got that barn cleaning finished.  Sounds like it was a big chore.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ndynt, you are my role model. :rose:

Follow up visit to the oral surgeon this morning to remove stitches.  He said it looked excellent!!!  Don't all doctors always tell you that?  What would be the advantage of telling you 
otherwise, lol.  He agreed to go ahead and do the other two teeth now, instead of waiting for all 3 until the bone graft was finished on this one.  It will probably cost more, but at least 
I'll only have to go the last 3 months with only 1 tooth missing instead of 3. 

When they pulled the tooth they gave me a prescription for Norco, same as Vicodin (hydrocodone) with less NSAID.   Isn't that what Dr. House was hooked on?  I didn't fill it, but probably should have just to have it around in case of an emergency.  Today they gave me another Rx for the next step.   Overkill? (I hope.)    

Gave the goats worm medicine Wednesday. Even managed to catch the ornery one.    I tricked him again but it won't work twice.  Got to come up with a new strategy for next time.  It was quite a rodeo with him.  The others were easy.


----------



## ndynt

NancyNGA said:


> Ndynt, you are my role model. :rose:
> 
> Follow up visit to the oral surgeon this morning to remove stitches.  He said it looked excellent!!!  Don't all doctors always tell you that?  What would be the advantage of telling you
> otherwise, lol.  He agreed to go ahead and do the other two teeth now, instead of waiting for all 3 until the bone graft was finished on this one.  It will probably cost more, but at least
> I'll only have to go the last 3 months with only 1 tooth missing instead of 3.
> 
> When they pulled the tooth they gave me a prescription for Norco, same as Vicodin (hydrocodone) with less NSAID.   Isn't that what Dr. House was hooked on?  I didn't fill it, but probably should have just to have it around in case of an emergency.  Today they gave me another Rx for the next step.   Overkill? (I hope.)
> 
> Gave the goats worm medicine Wednesday. Even managed to catch the ornery one.    I tricked him again but it won't work twice.  Got to come up with a new strategy for next time.  It was quite a rodeo with him.  The others were easy.


Actually Nancy, you are mine.  You are one amazing lady.  Good you are through that phase of your dental work. Very soon it will be just a memory.  
Have you always had goats?   They are so loving and playful.  Growing up it was my chore to take the goats down from the hill, to the barn.   I had a couple where I live now.  They would stand on the top of their shelter when they would hear my car coming down the road.  Attack me....butting me so I would end up on the ground.  Then try to get in my lap.  After working a 12 hour all night shift....it was rejuvenating.  To say the least.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thought I'd give some industrial strength mouthwash a try---alcohol free and antibacterial.  The ingredient is cetylpyridium chloride 0.1%.  But you can't taste anything salty for hours after using it.  I kept adding salt to everything and it never helped.  So I go on Amazon and check the reviews to see if I'm crazy---half of the reviewers have the same complaint.  Wow!!


----------



## NancyNGA

New challenge today.   Decided to check the fence because voltage was down to 1400.   Found this down across fence on the back 
side of property: 






My baby 12" chain saw in comparison.  Ready to call in the cavalry.






Then discovered the tree was hollow, so there's still hope.  Got this far taking out chunks and had to quit because the chain 
locked up and didn't have a wrench to fit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This was an oak tree, so hard cutting even though dead for a long time.  No danger of goats going that far from the barn.  
Will try again tomorrow or Sunday. It's always something


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oh boy Nancy, it is always something, not a day of rest for you it seems.  You do have some beautiful property though, although it's a full time job to maintain.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## ndynt

Oh my....can I totally relate, Nancy.   Had a storm the other night and yesterday discovered I have a pine down, right in back of my house.  Do not think my chain saw will go through it...and can not get around it to mow.  
Were you able to make any further progress with your tree?
Your cartoon is hilarious....


----------



## NancyNGA

Wow, you have a chain saw, too?!  We are sisters!  

You might be able to work around the edges gradually and get it with a small saw.  Good luck!

I'm going to wait until tomorrow to work on mine again.  Too many things to take and I'm not in the mood today
to think about it all.   I can't drive around the thing, so just getting it off the fence will not be enough.


----------



## NancyNGA

Couldn't stand it and went out anyway.  This is the way I left it today. Some progress, but the chunks are wedged too
tight and won't move with just a prybar. Might take the tractor back there and pull them apart. Don't think the EZGO
would do it. Or maybe just cut the big chunk in two.  Will try again Tuesday.  Hopping back and forth over the log dozens of
 times was good exercise.


----------



## NancyNGA

Decided today to see if by chance the EZGO would pull that log with a chain, but wheels just spin.  As soon as I got out in the woods rain started to pour.  Would have tried to wait it out, but realized I forgot to turn the electric off the fence anyway.  Rain stopped.  Went back and got the big chunk off the fence, set a new post and repaired everything. I was a mess, wet and covered in dirt and sawdust.

The fence is all floppy now because the wire has stretched and one post is still bent a  little, but it will work.  The neighbors decided to remove their old fence and just use mine and they have horses, which are hard on fences. Why I need to try to keep the charge up. Will try the tractor to remove the log---later this week.  So there was some progress:


----------



## NancyNGA

_Arguing with myself again....:shrug:
_
When I announced plans to retire at work everyone asked me the same two questions in one breath: "What are you going to do, are you going to travel?" I almost felt obligated to do some traveling, but have no desire for that. I've been thinking lately about what I really enjoy doing, because I could make a major life change right now, and still have some years to enjoy it. Keeping these two properties is going to be time-consuming. I could sell both properties and move to a new house, or a condo with no maintenance, or maybe even have a house built just the way I want, so no remodeling or repairs necessary. 

But what would I do with all that free time? :eewwk: 

I would have more time to keep a new house organized and dusted, and that would certainly be a good thing, but so boring. I'd probably be on the internet day and night, but you get no exercise doing that. Probably start eating and gain weight. My neighbor asks me why I don't just hire someone to mow the lawns, maintain the fence, remodel, etc.  But what better exercise?  Should I hire someone and then join a gym for exercise?  I just can't get into exercise for the sole purpose of exercising, yet it is so important. But I'll do it, big time, if it's connected with a project I want to tackle. 

My father got sick a year before I retired, and I've been doing these unusual jobs, like the current tree removal, since then (12 years).  I used to think of them as work, but I believe it was because I thought I was supposed to think that. In fact I realize now I really enjoy them, and see them as challenges.  Or is that just one more of the rationalizations you tend to make when you get older?

I think what I really like to do in a nutshell is solve problems. I like to work with my hands, figure out how to build things or fix things just to see if I can.  But I like to solve plain old puzzles, too.  There are no better properties than the two I have now for solving real life puzzles, and I can't hurt anything if I mess up something, with either property.  I could change things if I really wanted to.  But right now I don't think I want to.  Maybe that will change tomorrow, though, lol.


----------



## Josiah

How tall are those fence posts?


----------



## txpapa

I retired from trucking after 20 years on the road was retired 3 months played golf everyday love it. Went back to work at a golf course. my dream job for those who golf know,  after 5 years I retired again and started working on my garden will post some pic tomorrow now that I am retired again I will stay that way.I do a lot of my home repairs and found only is it rewarding but a lot cheaper too


----------



## NancyNGA

Josiah said:


> How tall are those fence posts?



 The posts are 6'6".  You sink them about 18".  So they extend about 5' above ground.  
 You pound them in with one of these.  Very low tech and noisy.


----------



## NancyNGA

txpapa said:


> ....I do a lot of my home repairs and found only is it rewarding but a lot cheaper too



Plus it's very hard to find anybody that will do small jobs.  And with the money you save you can afford to buy fancy tools.
The golf job does sound like it would be fun. Looking forward to your pictures, txpapa.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Meanderer

I'm glad to hear that you tackled the downed tree project, Nancy.  Be very careful using a chainsaw, when working alone.  If you think you could live without the two properties, then do it, and find a maintenance free house to enjoy.  Don't worry, your free time will be filled in my many interesting, challenging and fun projects!  If I hear you right, I think you are ready to do it.  Go for it!


----------



## NancyNGA

Aha!  I succeeded in confusing both you and myself, Meanderer.  Truth is, travel is the one thing I'm sure I don't want to do.

 Two more pictures, then I promise to quit the silly pictures for a while.  Had to get a new battery for the tractor yesterday.  
It needed to be done.  Didn't want to get tractor stranded in the woods. 

Anyway, success today!!!   Piece of cake with the tractor pulling downhill, but not uphill.  This is what's left, just to prove I did it:





　
I'd have tried to clean up better but the rest of the dead tree is tangled among other trees.  It is far enough out of the way for now.  
I'll save that for another time, and maybe it will rot up before then.






Then went around the rest of the fence with the EZGO, found just 2-3 more small logs across the fence, and the charge is up to 7000 volts. :banana:  

Tomorrow I'll spray the fence with Roundup. Unless we get above average rainfall this summer, it's a once-a-year job.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Here is my latest project---a makeshift basement laundry tub sink.  My old sink was one of those cheap plastic things with wobbly legs from the box stores.  This project has been on the to-do list for at least a year.  Finally got around to it one day last week. 

Sawed a chunk out of what was left over from my old kitchen countertop, placed it on top of the frame of an old feeder that the goats outgrew, inserted a (good quality) laundry tub sink taken from the utility room at the mobile home, and used the leftover adhesive from the boat transom fix to seal the drain.  Now have a basement sink with no wobbly legs with a tiny bit of counter space. It could be improved upon but it will do for now.

Cost:  $0.  It pays to be a hoarder :eewwk: sometimes, if you're selective.


----------



## NancyNGA

Tomorrow afternoon is the first surgery for the two dental implants.  Doctor's assistant called earlier and mentioned that they *might* do a sinus lift :eewwk: for one of the teeth, but wouldn't know for sure until they started poking around in there. [One more thing I need to have lifted (sigh).]   Anyway she said there would be no extra charge if they did.    

Before the cataract surgery I watched videos of it, and it didn't look bad at all, but there was no blood, and it was over quickly.  I started to watch a video of this and when the knife started slicing gums criss-cross I decided to just watch an animated version instead. Lots of drilling involved.  A bump on the knee or a stubbed toe and I'm climbing the walls, but cuts never seem to hurt and heal very fast.  Still it's got me a little anxious because I'll be awake the whole time.  Another adventure.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Love your sink Nancy, very cool!  Good luck with the surgery tomorrow, hope all goes smooth as possible.


----------



## ndynt

Terrific job on your laundry tub, Nancy.  May your implant surgery go quickly and easily...followed by rapid healing.


----------



## applecruncher

Good luck Nancy.  I have a close friend and also a relative who have dental implants.  They didn't have any problems.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks for the good wishes everyone.  The surgery went well.

In case anyone is reading this and thinking about implants, it took 50 minutes for 2 implant posts and the sinus lift.  They covered everything but my mouth so I couldn't see and could barely hear anything.  He evidently had a socket set, a torque wrench, a drill, some screws, and a hammer.  He said they were doing the sinus lift with the hammer (I kid you not!).     Only a slight ache after novocaine wore off.    I would grade the pain as equivalent to feeling like you have a couple of popcorn hulls stuck down in your gums.  

Stitches come out in 2 weeks.  I like stitches that don't dissolve.  I'm always afraid they will dissolve too soon.  Ha!


----------



## ndynt

Wonderful news, Nancy.  I envisioned it as being a lot more involved and painful than that.  Heal swiftly...perhaps not heavy work until the stitches are ready to be removed?


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> ....  I envisioned it as being a lot more involved and painful than that. ......perhaps not heavy work until the stitches are ready to be removed? ..



Hey, having popcorn hulls stuck in your gums is no walk in the park.    Three days no heavy lifting, that's all.


----------



## Meanderer

Glad to hear it went well, Nancy!  Hey, a hatchet would have been worse!


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes a hatchet!   I don't mean to make fun of this surgeon.  He is supposed to be good, and he is a nice person, too.  But the hammering was so low tech and comical.  I'm still trying to find out what exactly he was doing.  I'll ask next visit.

Next morning after surgery the only pain was at the injection sites. The cuts seem to be almost healed today. I've already broken most of the rules, lifting things and eating stuff you're not supposed to.  I was on Amoxicillin starting two days *before* surgery.  I don't like taking antibiotics as a preventative.  They're already overused anyway.  If my immune system is so weak it can't fight off a little bacteria 3 days past surgery, I'm probably doomed anyway, so I'm saving the last 4 pills for the next toothache I get on a weekend.  Been there. 

_"Perioperative antibiotic prophylaxis should generally be discontinued within 24 hours after surgery completion."_ --_-recommendation  from __Surgical Infection Prevention Project, __Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services (CMS), collaborating with the CDC.

_Enough talk about this topic.  Now I just wait, for a long time.   Moving on...  

Finally got someone scheduled to fix the AC out at the farm for Wednesday.  We had a strong thunderstorm last week, lots of limbs down, and the voltage is down to 4000.  Going to check the fence again while I'm waiting on them to show up.  Temps near 100 degrees here for the last 2 days and the next 2.  And we have humidity.  Not like Arizona. I bought a small cheap walk behind lawn mower to do the trim work the riding mower can't get to out at the farm.  Easier than dragging a string trimmer with electric cord in tow around.  

Next project is the kitchen ceiling.  More about that next time, or maybe not.


----------



## NancyNGA

Nothing much new here.  Waited 4 hours for the AC man to show up Wednesday.  Turns out they need to order a part.   Meanwhile it was 97 degrees outside, 94 inside, and nowhere to hide.  I feel sorry for the goats.  Took a quick run around the fence and found a fault.  Back up to 7100 volts. Don't know if 8500 is still possible due to corrosion of wires. Since I spend so much time talking about fence voltage, maybe I need a ticker like this to keep track and save typing words. (Just joking).


----------



## NancyNGA

My grandparents inherited an old log cabin on 40 wooded acres, located in Amish country in middle Ohio, from an elderly couple who had no children. The husband worked with my grandfather in a factory in the city and they became good friends. You can still see the roof of the cabin today on Google maps satellite.  My grandparents used to take us 4 cousins to spend the weekend there occasionally during the summer. We were all nearly the same age. The cabin was small, about 16x24, two floors with a pull down disappearing staircase. Had a two seater outhouse and the only water came out of a pipe from the side of a hill, but it did have electricity.  Of course no AC so sleeping was not good upstairs in the summer---no ventilation, strange bed, strange sleeping partners, and listening to grandpa snore.  It's hard to determine how old the cabin is, I believe the logs were hand hewn (squared) but it didn't have a fireplace, only a pot-bellied wood stove.  

One mile up the road, at an area called French Ridge, is a small monument to Fort Fizzle. It was the site of a skirmish between Union troops and residents of the area because they were resisting the draft during the Civil War. Soldiers with horses and artillery rode by train to Napoleon, OH (now called Glenmont), about 2 miles from the cabin in the opposite direction of French Ridge.  The troops marched from Glenmont to French Ridge, but when they got there the resisters fled into the woods---hence the name Fort Fizzle. One of the leaders of the rebellion was named Laurant Blanchat.   The shortest route from Glenmont to French Ridge was a gravel road going right by my grandfather's property. An 1875 map shows two other Blanchats owning land between Glenmont and the cabin, as well as Laurent's property near the monument. There was one other longer route, but I like to imagine the troups marching right by my grandfather's cabin. 

 I haven't been back there for at least 50 years. The property is still in the family, and one cousin talked briefly about trying to have a reunion there one day, but one died recently, and the other two live hundred's of miles away, as do I.   I'm sure that idea will fizzle out, too. To me, the history of parcels of land is as interesting as family trees, maybe more so.  This is the only picture I have of the cabin, with my grandparents, taken some time in the 60s:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cute ticker there Nancy! :lol:  Nice photo of your grandparents and the cabin,  great that you spent some weekends there!  The kitchen ceiling is going to be a big project Nancy, are you just painting or doing more?  I know you're not afraid to tackle big jobs and I admire you for that, please be careful.


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze, my kitchen has a drop down ceiling, where you lay panels in a grid system.  It's made that way to hide plumbing from upstairs added after the house was built (100 years ago).  All I want to do is paint the grid and replace the panels with new panels that have recessed edges.  So the hard part, the grid, is already done. There's a minor problem around the cabinets that I'm trying to figure out the best way to solve first.  Then I'll paint the walls and hire someone to put in a new sheet vinyl floor. 

The whole kitchen needs remodeling.  Eventually I'd like to get that plumbing rearranged and recover the original high ceiling in there, but I doubt if I'll get to that any time soon.  So this is just something to make it look halfway decent for at least a few years without sinking a lot of money into it.  It really looks awful now. I'm procrastinating.


----------



## NancyNGA

This folks is the face of pure evil.  This is Rusty, one of my four 11 year old goats, taken yesterday.   He is constant aggravation.  I cannot catch him without a new method of trickery every time, but if I sit down without a rope or a collar in my hand, he climbs right up in my face.  He is taunting me. He is very fast.  I now appreciate the concept of "culling" livestock.  I was so exasperated yesterday trying to give them all some medicine individually---in 96 degree heat too.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Awww...Rusty looks so sweet, how can you say he's pure evil Nancy?  :lol:  At least he keeps you on your toes with new ways to trick him!   That's the kind of ceiling we have in our finished basement, still sounds like a big job, good luck!  Cool thing is you always have a plan, and a perfect way of approaching things.


----------



## NancyNGA

_AC at the farm
_They called to say the part for the central AC is on back order and won't come for at least 2 weeks.  If I want to pay $100 extra for Express shipping it won't come for at least 1 week.  Not worth it.  It must be a big part!  Should have jumped on this sooner.  But the heat wave has passed.  Highs in the upper 80s for a few days.  Yay!

_Implants
_Follow up appointment with implant surgeon was two days ago.  He gave the usual response, "Everything looks great."  I pushed him and asked, "Really?"  He said, "It couldn't look any better."  So I guess it really is going pretty well.  They used cow bone granules. Your body is supposed to gradually replace the cow bone with your own bone.  Isn't science amazing?!  The next step will be mid August if everything goes according to plan. Hope I don't get mad cow disease. Ha!

_Goats
_There is a stomach worm here in the South, called a barberpole worm, that can take a goat down rather quickly because it sucks blood. Some goats are more resistant to worms than others.  I actually bought a microscope ($90) when I got these goats and do fecal egg counts on them occasionally.  The thing has paid for itself many times over in the last 11 years. The worms appear to be finally developing a resistance to the wormer I've been using, but it is only showing up in one of the goats, Dixie.  When this happens they recommend changing types.  So I bought a different kind in pellet form.  With such spoiled goats, of course only one would eat it, and he is not Dixie.  I expected that, but hope springs eternal.  So back to Tractor Supply to get it in paste form.  This means I have to catch them individually, which is easy except for evil Rusty.  But if I can't catch him tomorrow he is not in danger of dying (doggone it ).


----------



## ndynt

NancyNGA said:


> My grandparents inherited an old log cabin on 40 wooded acres, located in Amish country in middle Ohio, from an elderly couple who had no children. The husband worked with my grandfather in a factory in the city and they became good friends. You can still see the roof of the cabin today on Google maps satellite.  My grandparents used to take us 4 cousins to spend the weekend there occasionally during the summer. We were all nearly the same age. The cabin was small, about 16x24, two floors with a pull down disappearing staircase. Had a two seater outhouse and the only water came out of a pipe from the side of a hill, but it did have electricity.  Of course no AC so sleeping was not good upstairs in the summer---no ventilation, strange bed, strange sleeping partners, and listening to grandpa snore.  It's hard to determine how old the cabin is, I believe the logs were hand hewn (squared) but it didn't have a fireplace, only a pot-bellied wood stove.
> 
> One mile up the road, at an area called French Ridge, is a small monument to Fort Fizzle. It was the site of a skirmish between Union troops and residents of the area because they were resisting the draft during the Civil War. Soldiers with horses and artillery rode by train to Napoleon, OH (now called Glenmont), about 2 miles from the cabin in the opposite direction of French Ridge.  The troops marched from Glenmont to French Ridge, but when they got there the resisters fled into the woods---hence the name Fort Fizzle. One of the leaders of the rebellion was named Laurant Blanchat.   The shortest route from Glenmont to French Ridge was a gravel road going right by my grandfather's property. An 1875 map shows two other Blanchats owning land between Glenmont and the cabin, as well as Laurent's property near the monument. There was one other longer route, but I like to imagine the troups marching right by my grandfather's cabin.
> 
> I haven't been back there for at least 50 years. The property is still in the family, and one cousin talked briefly about trying to have a reunion there one day, but one died recently, and the other two live hundred's of miles away, as do I.   I'm sure that idea will fizzle out, too. To me, the history of parcels of land is as interesting as family trees, maybe more so.  This is the only picture I have of the cabin, with my grandparents, taken some time in the 60s:


What a wonderful story, Nancy.  Such good memories.  Love the cabin.  My dream....a cabin in the woods.  Thought I had something close, in the middle of a pulpwood forest.  Lasted for ten years.  Then people started pulling mobile homes in.  Then the main road was paved, forest was cut down for snowbird developments.  Now a toll road is being built.   Grrrrr.  At least I am the last house on a dead end dirt road...with the remnants of the forest behind me.


----------



## ndynt

Thought of your goats when I saw this, Nancy.  "If I had goats...I would totally build them this"  Delightful or what? LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Oh wow, that is one fancy goat house!  The goats would love that.  But I would be in constant fear of them falling. :eewwk:  Although goats are sure-footed, they also push the limits regarding risk taking, and evil Rusty would try to knock the others off, seriously.   Two of our goats are Saanens (the white goats in the picture). They have very gentle temperaments and get along well with each other. 

At one time several housing developments were started in the area near that cabin---for weekend getaway properties aimed at folks from the city.  But the bottom fell out of the economy in that region, and most of Ohio, and that fizzled out.    

Glad you're back, Nona.   Missed you.


----------



## ndynt

Why thank you, Nancy.  Did not intend to leave...sometimes life just gets in the way...


----------



## Meanderer

ndynt said:


> Thought of your goats when I saw this, Nancy.  "If I had goats...I would totally build them this"  Delightful or what? LOL



Looks like a barber-pole goat house!


----------



## Meanderer

Hi Nancy, thanks for the updates!  If things go South, you can always move to Fort Fizzle!


----------



## jujube

I never realized that retirement would be this much fun.  I just wish I could have retired at 50.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Looks like a barber-pole goat house!



Barberpole worm::eeew:






　
　



Meanderer said:


> Hi Nancy, thanks for the updates! If things go South, you can always move to Fort Fizzle!



I've been procrastinating on the kitchen project by wasting time trying to narrow down the age of that log cabin (near Fort Fizzle).:shrug:    May update that later....


----------



## NancyNGA

jujube said:


> I never realized that retirement would be this much fun.  I just wish I could have retired at 50.



Ain't that the truth!    Me too!


----------



## NancyNGA

Back to the kitchen project (replacing the ceiling panels in the drop ceiling).  The two main things I wanted to do were paint and have the flooring replaced, but I thought I'd redo the ceiling at the same time while I can't hurt anything new below it.  The panels have warped upward leaving ugly gaps at the corners like this. ( Dang! And they are only 33 years old!)






I'm going to replace them with some that have a reveal edge, so the cracks won't show even if they warp.  All the panels are now removed.  The kitchen has a 10 foot high ceiling, dropped down to about 8'4" to hide upstairs plumbing.  Every morning I find lovely dark green paint chips and plaster on the kitchen floor now. 






Then ran into a glitch.  (I was wondering WHEN that would happen, not IF.)  Whoever installed the ceiling left the last row of grids ~1.5 inches longer than 2 feet on the right side of the room.  They had actually cut some slightly longer panels and stuck in there.   It wasn't a big enough difference to notice just by eyeballing it. 






The square panels I chose don't come in 2'x4' size.   And with an old house that gap will not be uniform width across the entire wall. The best looking fix, short of tearing down the whole grid system and starting over, would be to slide all the cross-Tees over so the panels come out centered in the room. Glitches always balloon into several other problems, soo...then the cross-Tees need to be secured else they will get out of line, because they won't be in their designated "slots."   I think I can do that with a little wire. 

I left *way* too much extra electrical wire when I put in the lights, so I might move them over one panel closer to the sink/stove, and possibly add another light in the back right corner, which would be nice if I have time, IDK. This is a temporary improvement, just meant to last for a few years, hopefully. 

Need to drop this project tomorrow, check on the goats, and maybe check the fence.  Voltage is down to 1100. Then start mowing lawns.  It's been raining for 5 days and the grass is getting high.  The nicest thing about being retired is I don't have to be in a hurry to finish anything.


----------



## Meanderer

Yeah,it's good to get off the grid once in a while!


----------



## NancyNGA

Ha! Ha!    But what if my kitchen ceiling ends up looking like that chart?   :eewwk:


----------



## NancyNGA

Ever notice the hard part about getting stuff done is getting started?   At least it's that way with me. Somehow I always imagine a job will take longer than it actually does and procrastinate. Yesterday I rode around the fence in 95 degree heat and removed several limbs, then came home and mowed both the front and back lawns. I had anticipated it would take 2 days to do that.  Just needed to get started.

BUT... now I'll waste time doing nothing today, congratulating myself, and it will come out even in the end, anyway.:shrug: Oh well, at least something got done.


----------



## Meanderer

Working in 95 degree heat, you have to pace yourself!


----------



## NancyNGA

Was planning on a quick run out to check on the goats today, come back, and start painting.  Took them for a short walk in the woods and found this near the barn:





　
The tree on the right fell down and smashed 3 other trees.  The broken tree on the left is a wild cherry.  Wilted cherry leaves can kill a goat in an hour if they eat enough of them. Goats don't normally  care much for cherry leaves, but when they wilt they become sweet and produce cyanide.   Locked them up, cut up the cherry and moved the limbs outside the fence. The other 3 trees are harmless.  That took over an hour.  Only 93 degrees today.  

I'm still determined to paint one coat even if it's past midnight when I finish.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wow, I never knew that about the cherry tree leaves Nancy.  That was a big job to get done in an hour, especially in such hot weather.  Don't push yourself too hard. :love_heart:


----------



## John C

Yes, retirement is very different from what I expected.  The house was built in 1955 and keeping it up is pretty difficult.  It seems to be "just one thing after another", most of it needing outside help which is very expensive.  A big surprise is how much attention has been required by the trees, although there are only a few of them. A big Santa Ana windstorm blew one of them down across the patio taking with it the electric power lines, telephone lines and cable TV line.  I had to move to a hotel and board my Beagle for almost a week until power was restored, and it took four months to get the tree cut up and moved away.
I moved here in 1988 and trees became a problem from day one.  Most of the time, I have someone scheduled to come out and fix something.  Right now, it's a leaky kitchen faucet.  Last week, it was a leaky bathroom faucet.
All things considered, it's a blessing to be retired and enjoying life, despite it's inevitable irritations.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Hi John! Thanks stopping by.  So it took 4 months!?   Trouble with trees coming down in windstorms is everyone else has the same problem at the same time, so all the tree people are busy.  Glad it missed your house. I know what you mean about continual repair stuff.  And it takes so much time just arranging for someone to come out and fix things.

 My neighbor and I went together and had 2 very large pines removed between our houses last year.  Judging from the dent they left in the yard when they came down, they would have flattened either one of our houses.  When I was a kid my dad always disliked trees in the yard and cut them down.  I thought he was just one of those typical "grown-ups" who doesn't appreciate beautiful things, lol.  Now I understand.


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze said:


> Wow, I never knew that about the cherry tree leaves Nancy....



Hi SeaBeeze.  They probably wouldn't have eaten enough to hurt them, but it only takes a pound of leaves or so.  I caught it just when the leaves were beginning to wilt.  You could smell the sweet smell in the air.  Anyway I'd have worried and worried about it all night and for days, so it had to be done just for peace of mind.


----------



## NancyNGA

I checked a sample from Dixie, after giving her the new worm medicine, and found 0 worm eggs!   Yay!!!   :banana: That is a relief.

I finally have one coat of paint on the grids and 2 on the cross-tees. One coat may be enough, with only touch-ups if I missed a spot.   I'm going to pretend it's enough anyway, because I hate painting, especially overhead.

Discovered a wren (like in bird) in the basement this morning.    Had to chase it out, get a ladder and plug up the hole it was using to enter. Later in the day found the nest and a couple of small birds fluttering around down there.   Left the door open all day.  They appear to be gone.  The little ones were old enough to fly.  This already happened earlier in the spring, and I thought the nesting season was over, but evidently not (sigh).  They also tried to make a nest in my mailbox---twice.  



> Wrens will lay 2 broods in the nesting season (typically April to July). The male house wren builds several nests and the female chooses which nest she prefers. The other nests may be used by the male to raise a second brood with another female and will remain in place to discourage other male wrens from nesting in the same territory.



 It's now crunch time on the ceiling.  Got to start cutting panels.  Something I've never done before. Got lots of extra pieces to allow for mistakes.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, you  need another mailbox for the birds!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, I'm glad you are an early *bird*.  When I get up in the morning first thing I do is check to see if you left me a cartoon.  It starts my day off with a smile.


----------



## NancyNGA

Back to my grandfather's cabin (how old is it and who built it?).  This is the most fun puzzle ever. We were required to take a whole year of Ohio history in 7th grade   Boring.  But I can't lay off this stuff now that there is a reason to learn it.

Current tax records claim it was built in 1900.  I think that is just a guesstimate.  

Caldwell's Atlas of Holmes County OH in 1875 shows the property being owned by a Pierre "Peter" Drouhard as part of a 120 ac tract.  That map shows 3 dwellings---one on the tract in question.  The image on the right is from the current Google satellite map.  I think it has to be the same. Google road overlay is not quite correct as I remember it, more like in 1875.  I do remember the power line right-of-way up the center.









So from that it could be at least 140 years old.  But could it be older?

An 1861 map shows the same 120 acres owned by the same Peter Drouhard but shows no dwellings at all there.  If it was there then, the cabin could be 154 yo. 

The land was part of the US Military District---approx 2.5 million acres offered to Revolutionary War veterans and their survivors as partial payment for service.  Veterans often sold their land to speculators.  At the time 1.5 million acres had been sold off, they were held by only 22 people.  (Times haven't changed much).

This particular parcel was purchased by a Caroline Wheeler in 1848.  Neither she, nor her husband, ever left Pennsylvania as far as I can tell (born and died there).  So I'm betting it was just an investment.  Before that it was either inhabited by native americans or squatters, according to the history books.

Drouhard was born in Echavanne, France in 1819, immigrated to the US at the age of 17 in 1834 and was married in 1836 in Glenmont OH, a mile away. Drouhard was definitely in the area in 1836, with 3 children born between 1842 and 1850. So where did Pete and his family stay between 1836 and 1848?

A wild guess is he may have just settled on the land as a homesteader and Caroline Wheeler didn't know they were there.  Questions like this intrigue me.  Some of this is easy to find out because everyone in the area was buried in a Catholic cemetery in Glenmont and someone compiled a list of all the info on the tombstones, plus info from obituaries. 

So the upper limit could be 179 years. 

Then I ran across the name Patrick J. Drouhard who gave a presentation about Fort Fizzle at French Ridge Vineyard and Winery on June 5th of this year.  He has a manuscript for purchase and I sent him a letter requesting a copy.  I'll bet he knows exactly who built that cabin and when.  It will be interesting if he responds.


----------



## Meanderer

Found this link, Nancy.
http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=36936437


----------



## ndynt

How fascinating, Nancy.  Hope that Patrick J. Drouhard replies to you...


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes Meanderer! That's exactly the one I've been looking at!  Some of the dates are wrong in a lot of places.  I think they meant married in 1836, not 1863.  The 1836 matches another source.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Glad to hear that Dixie is worm free Nancy!  Nice those young wrens were able to leave on their own too.  This must be the first year I haven't seen any distressed (or dead) baby birds in my yard.  Interesting about your grandfather's cabin, good luck in finding out more.


----------



## Meanderer

I know that I have posted this video before, Nancy....but it is one of my favorites!


----------



## NancyNGA

Seems like a lot of public data like this used to be free online years ago, but now it's almost all "owned" by _Ancestry.com_.  After I retired I planned to volunteer to transcribe some of the historical census records to public data fles (Usgenweb Project).  It used to be free to volunteer and they would send you the information.  Now they have no funding and expect you to go get the records yourself---and a lot of it is on microfiche.   Somehow I can't help thinking Ancestry.com has a hand in this.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_Thunderstorms causing erratic internet service all evening.   Making a quick post before it goes down again.
_

After all these years I learned something today: * Set smaller goals!*

Was just going to run check on the goats (and come right back).  Simple goal. No problem. Took off.  Done.

 Then realized the weeds around the house and barn needed to be sprayed.   That won't take long. I can do that.

 Grass could be mowed, so I decided to just trim around the house with the push mower where the riding mower can't reach and get it ready for next time.  That won't take long. 

 Then decided, heck, I might as well just get it over with and mow, since it's all trimmed out. Riding mower---that won't be hard. 

 Then the barn needed swept.  That won't take long. 

 Now I would never have planned to do all those things today. Even if I had I'd have procrastinated, because it seems like a daunting task, and likely get nothing 
done. Productive days like this have happened before, but few and far between, and I never stopped to think why until today.  Set simple goals.  

BUT... I wonder if I've ruined it by putting it in writing.  Maybe I won't be able to fool myself into doing this again.


----------



## Lara

Your diary is amazing, Nancy! And YOU"RE amazing! You are one self-sufficient gal…multi-talented. This last post is so wise and is a useful reminder to set small goals. When I get overwhelmed, it also happens to me...that I procrastinate. I make a list everyday and whittle away at it one at a time but I don't put the small things on there. Those things eventually turn into big things though. "Things" have not been so daunting since retirement last April though, because I have more time to get things done. It's a good thing.


----------



## ndynt

NancyNGA said:


> Meanderer, I'm glad you are an early *bird*.  When I get up in the morning first thing I do is check to see if you left me a cartoon.  It starts my day off with a smile.


 I too always look for your cartoons.  Starts my day right


----------



## ndynt

OK Nancy, our in house do it all marvel....cannot get the oil cap in my car off.  Even tried tapping it with a hammer.  A line prevents me getting enough leverage to use a wrench.  Suggestions?


----------



## NancyNGA

Are you just toying with me?   I love puzzles.

I've never had that problem---radiator cap, yes.   Tapping with a hammer was a good idea, but don't lose your temper with the hammer and go wild.  I don't think you can hurt it turning on it, as long as you don't use tools.  Maybe wrap something around that has more friction, rubber cloth?  WD-40?

 Some man will get on here and have a suggestion.


----------



## Meanderer

Try this link:
http://community.cartalk.com/discussion/1257410/stuck-oil-cap


----------



## ndynt

Do you not love this show Meanderer?  Grew up in the next town, and though not friends, remember the brothers.  Felt I lost part of my family when Tom passed away.   Back to the cap.  Got up before 6 am and caught the rubbish men.  Askeda young one to loosen it for me.  He had a very hard time....though trying to look macho LOL.   :bigwink:
Nancy, not toying with you at all.  You are really remarkable.


----------



## Meanderer

ndynt said:


> Do you not love this show Meanderer?  Grew up in the next town, and though not friends, remember the brothers.  Felt I lost part of my family when Tom passed away.


Yeah,I enjoyed the Tom& Ray show! I did not hear of Tom's passing, last November.  Here's a link:
http://www.npr.org/2014/11/03/357428287/tom-magliozzi-popular-co-host-of-nprs-car-talk-dies-at-77


----------



## Lara

Nona, did you finally get the oil cap off? I read meanderer's suggestions (via link) and Nancy's and gather that, when the engine is hot, a vacuum may occur that holds the cap on tight maybe. Did you let the engine cool and try again? Or place some ice on the cap to cool it first?

meanderer (like your new avatar), I read the article you posted about the passing of Tom. I wasn't familiar with him but damned be Alzheimer's disease for silencing his beloved laughter. Such a loss.


----------



## ndynt

Yes thank you, Lara.  Young strong rubbish man got it loose for me.


----------



## NancyNGA

This ceiling is not going well.  Cutting the reveal edge on the panels is tedious and it doesn't leave a smooth edge.  Granted you have to lean up against the wall and look up to see it, but still.....   A plain old knife works better than box cutters, but now I need to find my whetstone and keep it sharp.   I never could sharpen anything with a whetstone.






Beat you to it, Meanderer.


----------



## Meanderer

Nice picture, Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA

Nope.  Not throwing in the tile, the towel, or the sponge.  

Someone gave me an angle grinder a few years ago and I tried it tonight with a metal-cutting disc. It makes a smooth clean cut.   Just need to have a steady hand.  If that doesn't work, I'll buy a Dremel-like thing, with attachment. I've always wanted one of those anyway.  This box cutter business either takes a lot of practice or else they only use it because they are in a hurry to finish and don't care what it looks like.  Probably both.


----------



## Lara

Nancy, :yougogirl:


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning, Nancy!  How's your ceiling coming along?


----------



## ndynt

The grinder helping at all Nancy?  Such a huge project.  God's speed....


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks for asking, everyone.   More about the ceiling tomorrow...

Had trouble with Internet Explorer 11 freezing on pc all day. This started with a thunderstorm, I think. Tried a lot of things, ending with running_ chkdsk_.  I had little hope that would help, and it took almost 3 hours to finish, but so far it seems to have worked.  Fingers crossed it wasn't just a coincidence.  

Today at 1 pm the temp was only 88F (31C) but the "real feel" was 114F (45.6C). The rest of the day was miserable.  

Got a scare checking on the goats today.  Only 3 came when I showed up.  Shorty was hiding behind the barn and wouldn't come out.  Normally that would be a very bad sign, but Evil Rusty bullies him so much he hangs out by himself most of the time, so it's hard to tell if he is not doing well.  I suspect he will be the next one to go.  He and 2 others are carrying too much weight for this hot weather, but I don't know what to do about it.  They only get hay pellets and browse.


----------



## Lara

NancyNGA said:


> Got a scare checking on the goats today.  Only 3 came when I showed up.  Shorty was hiding behind the barn and wouldn't come out.  Normally that would be a very bad sign, but Evil Rusty bullies him so much he hangs out by himself most of the time, so it's hard to tell if he is not doing well.


Do you think that maybe Shorty was afraid of the thunderstorm? You want a bizarre suggestion that may work for him or dogs etc? I read somewhere that some animals are very sensitive to the electricity in the air during a thunderstorm so if you rub dryer sheets over their fur it will take care of that. I know, right? But it's worth a try. Another idea is to keep shorty in the barn when Rusty is out and then visa versa…or find Rusty a new home where he can't bully anyone…or have your local school send their bullies to "detention" with Rusty for the day :whome:


----------



## Meanderer

Sorry to hear about Shorty!  Here's a link.  
http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/88-5/twelve_ways_to_help_animals_avoid_heat_stress/


----------



## NancyNGA

Including this info here now for future reference....

This morning everything on the pc was completely locked up.  While running _chkdsk_ yesterday it said it found and repaired an error in a sector that contained a file from my anti-virus software.  This software runs some kind of routine check on every wake up. I was able to reboot and kill the antivirus process.  It actually comes with a repair tool, so you don't have to uninstall and reinstall!  After running that, things seem to be normal.  I'm skeptical because all of this is actually making sense to me.:eewwk:  Still keeping fingers crossed.  

Thanks for the suggestions Lara and Meanderer.  I'll address them in the next post.


----------



## NancyNGA

Lara said:


> Do you think that maybe Shorty was afraid of the thunderstorm? You want a bizarre suggestion that may work for him or dogs etc? I read somewhere that some animals are very sensitive to the electricity in the air during a thunderstorm so if you rub dryer sheets over their fur it will take care of that. I know, right? But it's worth a try. Another idea is to keep shorty in the barn when Rusty is out and then visa versa…or find Rusty a new home where he can't bully anyone…or have your local school send their bullies to "detention" with Rusty for the day :whome:



Lara, not the thunderstorm, that's what  messed up my computer, not my goat, lol.  I would love to rehome him, but who wants an 11 year old male goat? And he can't stand to be alone, he would yell contantly.  So the new owner would have to have another goat for him to bully, and I couldn't in good conscience give him to someone without warning them.  Now if he had only 3 legs, or was blind, they would be lined up to get him (seriously).  :shrug:  

 More than you wanted to know, eh?


----------



## ndynt

PC problems are so frustrating Had a whole week of trying to get rid of a virus.  So, I can totally sympathize, Nancy.  Keep thinking of you having to work on a ceiling...with your arms raised.  Please take care.  Goats are funny creatures.  All with their quirky personalities.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, I think Rusty needs some "Time Outs" in the barn, and a name change....just call him Bully and then you will have full disclosure!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, where do you get these images?  That's so cute.  If Bully were in time-out he'd yell so much you could hear him across the county.

Read your link on heat stress. I might shave them.  People do that with show goats all the time.  But if they'd just drop a few pounds the problem would be solved. Of course the bully is skinny.  I'd be a little afraid to leave a fan going in the barn 24/7.   The other stuff is above and beyond the call of duty, imo.

Ndynt, thanks for your post.  Most of the time I can't follow instructions on computer troubleshooting webpages because they speak in acronyms and inside language.  Just my opinion, but I think a lot of computer geeks really don't want you to know how to fix things, otherwise you might find out they are not such geniuses after all.  I used to work around a lot of them.


----------



## NancyNGA

About the ceiling...  

Did you ever watch Norm Abram on the New Yankee Workshop?   Norm makes a jig[SUP]* [/SUP]for everything.  The ceiling requires 40 ceiling panels and 21 need to be cut.  I don't want messy edges.  That's a good enough reason for a jig. (OCPD?   Maybe.) This makes a puzzle within a puzzle.  I like that.   So I'm thinking about that now.  Almost have a solution.   But today I just goofed off.   Retirement is good for that.







_[SUP]*[/SUP]A jig is any object that makes basic tasks easier. It is used in addition to the primary tool.  Using jigs provides a means of speeding up repetitive tasks, ensuring more accurate cutting or measuring, or repeating standard sizes and positions on work pieces.

_


----------



## Meanderer

Here's another link to a video, on cutting tile.


----------



## NancyNGA

The tile that guy has looks to be made with a foam base.  The kind I have is like compressed recycled paper fiber inside.  A knife won't cut it cleanly, no matter how sharp. The reviews even mention it's hard to cut, and I should have paid more attention to that, but all the tiles at Lowes and Home Depot are made out of that stuff now.   I'll get it.  Just give me time.  I don't want it to look like junk.  Females always have to do a better than average job, because your work will get judged more critically.  It's something you grow up learning to live with.


----------



## ndynt

Now that is gospel, Nancy.   Do you not love it though when you get a "YOU did that?" from guys.  Especially if it it followed with a "I could not have done that" lol...  Agree that paper fiber stuff is impossible to get a clean cut.  It shreds vs cuts.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-----------------------
Appointment with oral surgeon (tooth implants) at 1:30 today.:brush:  Have no idea what is going to happen.  Last visit he flew in the door, said, "Things look great, are you ready to go ahead with this whenever I am?", I said, "Yes."  "Then we need two appointments---one in July and one in August."   Then he flew out the door. 

It could be as simple as an X-ray to see if bone growth is progressing.  I don't like not knowing, but it's my fault.  I wasn't thinking fast enough to slow him down.  I don't think he is arrogant like the cataract surgeon was, I think he is just a bit shy.  Anyway he's supposed to be very good at this.    

Mowed the front lawn yesterday.  :chores:      This heat spell is supposed to break tomorrow.


----------



## Meanderer

Don't forget to take a day off, once in a while.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, for some reason I think you taught school in a former life. If not, you'd be good at it.  And  I take too many days off as it is.  I like taking days off.   

The appointment with the surgeon was just another visual fly-by to check things.  "Everything looks great, lets do the last step in two weeks," then out the door.  Then there is probably more waiting.  But time has flown by, so no complaints so far.

Gave up on using any motor driven tool to cut these panels.  Why?  Because of the clouds of dust it makes.  You'd need a gas mask.  Sooo...  I'm now getting the hang of this cutting by hand. Practiced on a damaged panel.  It's all in the slant of the blade. A dramatic swipe is needed.  A confident and committed swipe, no hesitation. (Also got some touch-up paint.)


----------



## Lara

NancyNGA said:


> Mowed the front lawn yesterday.  :chores:      This heat spell is supposed to break tomorrow.


You motivated me to mow my grass…thanks! I come to your diary for motivation because, YOU ROCK!


----------



## jujube

NancyNGA said:


> Just my opinion, but I think a lot of computer geeks really don't want you to know how to fix things, otherwise you might find out they are not such geniuses after all.  I used to work around a lot of them.



I used to just HATE having to call the IT guys at work with a problem.  They'd always automatically assume I had done something to the computer and get impatient and then they'd start in on the gobbledygook about "well, what is the IDP-319-D22 configuration?  Did you try running a DSLAM before clicking on the CDFS?  Does your ABC configure before or after your DEF?"  Well, hell, if I knew what all that meant I could probably fix the darned problem myself!  Just FIX the danged thing! 

Now I assume any computer problem is automatically an "ID10T" problem.


----------



## Lara

jujube said:


> ...then they'd start in on the gobbledygook about "well, what is the IDP-319-D22 configuration?  Did you try running a DSLAM before clicking on the CDFS?  Does your ABC configure before or after your DEF?"  Well, hell, if I knew what all that meant I could probably fix the darned problem myself!….Now I assume any computer problem is automatically an "ID10T" problem.


:lofl:


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> It's all in the slant of the blade. A dramatic swipe is needed.  A confident and committed swipe, no hesitation.



...you sound like Jack the Ripper!:nightmare:


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks everyone for your comments.  I really appreciate them.

_Lara_:  The thing about getting exercise mowing the lawn is the built-in motivation factor.  If you don't mow the neighbors might complain. No one cares if you attend a cardio class or dance around the house to a video.   Easier to just forget about it.

_Jujube_:  Our boss, who knew *nothing* about computer hardware, learned to mimic that computer speak very quickly.  That was when I realized it could be just for show, at least with *some* people.

_Meanderer:_  Yes, Jackie the Ripper.  Actually I'm not strong enough to make one swipe and cut all the way through.  But I've found a way now that works even better---punching down with the knife, then tilting the blade.  About the time I finish this ceiling I'll get the hang of it. 

 Got one row of tiles installed.  Looks pretty good.  The last row will be the hardest---may take me a week just to do just that row.       

The goats all survived the heat spell.   Brushed a LOT of hair off the one that was panting.   The others didn't have loose hair.  Maybe he had a fever.  I  know cats shed hair after a fever and when they're stressed.  I tried to shave them once and it was a disaster---all choppy. And they can sunburn like people if you shave too close.  They are now starting on a diet.  Reducing the pellets to 8% protein pellets.  Maybe they can join the Weight Loss and Fitness Challenge.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments.  I really appreciate them.
> 
> _Lara_:  The thing about getting exercise mowing the lawn is the built-in motivation factor.  If you don't mow the neighbors might complain. No one cares if you attend a cardio class or dance around the house to a video.   Easier to just forget about it.
> 
> The goats all survived the heat spell.   Brushed a LOT of hair off the one that was panting.   The others didn't have loose hair.  Maybe he had a fever.  I  know cats shed hair after a fever and when they're stressed.  I tried to shave them once and it was a disaster---all choppy. And they can sunburn like people if you shave too close.  They are now starting on a diet.  Reducing the pellets to 8% protein pellets.  Maybe they can join the Weight Loss and Fitness Challenge.



...or, maybe the goats can exercise by cutting the grass!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...or, maybe the goats can exercise by cutting the grass!



Unfortunately the yard is not fenced in.  Goats do not like grass, they prefer bushes and vines, and our goats are very spoiled.   Sheep are the lawn mowers.

The ceiling is nearly finished. There is one L-shaped piece around a post that I'm not happy with.  Since the post juts out from the wall, you can see a crack at the wall.  I don't think it can be cut any better.  The grid is just crooked there.  (Where's that caulking gun?!!)    The last step is some trim work.  The previous installers just let the panels rest on top of the kitchen cabinets.    It needs a strip around the cabinets to look good.    Still haven't decided how to handle that.     Maybe I'll post a picture of where it stands now, tomorrow when it's daylight.

The goats are doing well.  Another heat spell is coming.   Cut my hair last night---very short for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning,Nancy!  Sounds like you have had success on your ceiling project.   Over time, any "imperfect" joints, will become invisible! Good job!


----------



## NancyNGA

Thank you Meanderer. Yes, finished is good, but if you enjoy doing it, then doing is fun, too.  I know exactly what you mean about flaws disappearing with time. The inspiration for this project was a new McDonalds in town.  I thought their drop ceiling looked really good.  Went back there recently after starting this project and began noticing all the flaws.  But I have to fix that L-shaped crack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please ignore paint smeared on wall---it will be repainted soon.


----------



## ndynt

Looks perfect to me, Nancy.  Only you see the imperfections.  Terrific job....


----------



## Lara

You Go Girl! It's beautiful! Wow. What an accomplishment. You make the female gender look good…thanks!


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks guys.  I wasn't waiting for compliments to post again.  There is just not much going on here.  They finally got the AC coil for out at the farm (after one month on order).  It took him 3 hours to install it.  That's about the most exciting thing that's happened.  I did  figure a solution to the trim around the cabinet, but we had a rain and now it's lawn-mowing time.   In the mean time the dust is piling up in the house, and I need to run check on those goats. nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

Nothing new going on here, so I may post a couple of health topics.  

Years ago, when I could eat with reckless abandon, I used to like waffles with lots of syrup and regular coffee first meal of the day. But 30 minutes afterward I'd get a rebound blood sugar drop---every time. I think it's call _reactive hypoglycemia_. Shaky, cold sweats, weakness, pretty much wasted for an hour or so. Assumed it was the sugar and caffeine. All I had to do was add a fried an egg on top of the waffle. Problem solved. The protein and the fat seems to counteract it. (Made the waffle better, too). Once in a while it would happen with fruit on an empty stomach, especially cantaloupe. Probably because you can easily pig out on cantaloupe. 

Hasn't happened in years until the last two nights---both times on an evening walk.  The only thing different was a lot of pretzels on an empty stomach just before leaving. Maybe it's whatever you get used to. I've cut out sugar almost completely in the last 2 weeks so now is it down to *any* simple carbs triggering this?  I'm going to test it out again tonight and eat a couple of deviled eggs first.  Sugar makes it go away in a few minutes.  And it always goes away eventually anyway, but in the meantime you are rendered useless.   This is nothing serious but it is a nuisance and has my curiosity up now. 

This was me walking home last night.






Had some peanuts instead of the eggs.  No problem tonight.


----------



## Meanderer

How far do you walk, Nancy?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer:  2 miles.  And I see the fairy.

Last night I tried nacho chips before walking.  No problem.  Nachos are 9% fat.  Pretzels are 0% fat.  This is a new puzzle that's got me intriqued.  Maybe I'll get one of those blood glucose meters just for fun.  

But also I had a piece of pizza at 3pm which seemed to hang on forever.   So the solution may be....

*EAT MORE PIZZA!
*


----------



## SeaBreeze

Great job on the ceiling Nancy, you're good, looks perfect to me!


----------



## NancyNGA

I love Google Streetview.  

My parents briefly owned a farm near Marietta, OH.  They had to sell out some time in the early 80s because the property was in a national forest, it was very isolated, most people sold out to the gov't, and no one wanted to take responsibility for policing the area.  A few incidents of rifle shots through outbuildings from the highway late at night and arsons on abandoned property and they decided to leave.  Sad for them, but a must do move. 

 Anyway they built a small storage shed, a 90 foot long pole building, and remodeled a 100 year old farmhouse.  When they sold out to the gov't the buildings were either auctioned off or demolished.  Someone bought the storage shed and moved it. We drove by it one time in the late 80s and all I remember was it was along the Ohio River.  And here it is 30+ years later, still standing.  Just curious to see if I could remember where it was well enough to still find it (if it was even still there). 

 Also needed an excuse to put off mowing the lawn.


----------



## Meanderer

Good job finding it! Sure beats mowing the yard!


----------



## ndynt

WOW...how did you find it, Nancy?


----------



## NancyNGA

Nona, I didn't really think I would find it.  Only knew it was along the Ohio River and so it had to be on Route 7.  Found the shortest road to the river from the farm.  Began there and started "cruising" toward Marietta, and it came up very soon.  Just lucky. ( Nothing much else to put here lately.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Meanderer

Street view....


----------



## NancyNGA

Hey, don't make fun of StreetView!  I've found it very useful for procrastination purposes.  Btw, I did finally get the front lawn mowed and string-trimmed.


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Hey, don't make fun of StreetView!  I've found it very useful for procrastination purposes.  Btw, I did finally get the front lawn mowed and string-trimmed.



I love using streetview.  I've found every place I've lived and many relatives lived. Even found the house my ggggrandfather built in 1837!


----------



## NancyNGA

_*All About Feet *
 (A bit more serious discussion---well, sort of.)

_- I probably learned to avoid doctors and lean toward a "let nature take its course" attitude about health from my mother.  But that can be carried too far and come back to haunt you when you get very old, _because_....  

- There seems to be a tipping point with regard to age, beyond which it does not pay to have body parts fixed, procedures that take a long recovery time or require a lot of commitment to physical therapy, _partly because_...

- There also seems to be some mysterious mental condition---not talking about dementia here---that comes over you past a certain age, where you refuse to listen to anybody and ignore science.  

This doesn't happen to everyone, but I've seen this pattern in relatives, and maybe it's genetic.  :eewwk:  So I've been on this kick lately to take care of potential health issues now, while I'm not too old and can arrange them by myself.  I don't want anyone else to have to deal with this stuff for me when I get too old and start fighting about it. 

 That's why I'm dealing with the teeth issues now, for the long run, not just put out fires in emergency situations. This requires professional help, but I think there are some mechanical issues that can be addressed on your own.  So I'm working on these 3 right now---posture, balance, feet. 

The simplest one is feet (yes, the bunions topic again  ).

The first thing is to buy a pair of shoes like these.  Hopefully I can find them without the heels.






Why?  Because if the experts say you have to pry your toe out to prevent/correct bunions with contraptions similar to this one, then that's what your shoes would have to look like.  







Well here's my opinion






Seriously I think the problem is spreading out at the ball of the foot due to too wide shoes or going barefoot.  I'd like to have some like these if they had something under the toes so they wouldn't dangle in the dirt.  They keep your foot from spreading out.






I actually have a pair of these and they are pretty comfortable.





The problem is it takes 20 minutes to put them on because you have to have all your toes lined up.  _This little piggy went to market.... ._ And would they be considered cool to wear in public? 


Since you can't find narrow shoes anywhere, then something like this worn inside may be the only option.  






*The end.
*
Gosh now you all know for sure I'm nuts.  {sigh}


----------



## NancyNGA

Ameriscot said:


> I love using streetview.  I've found every place I've lived and many relatives lived. Even found the house my ggggrandfather built in 1837!



Ameriscot, that is such a cute house.


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Ameriscot, that is such a cute house.



It is isn't it?  I thought it would be a bigger house and they had 14 kids, but my distant cousin who lived in the area confirmed that it is this house.  Streetview has the house number wrong though.


----------



## Ameriscot

As for feet problems, my feet are fine except my arch and heel - plantar fasciitis.  Those shoes with separate toes look like you'd get blisters between your toes!


----------



## NancyNGA

Ameriscot said:


> I love using streetview.  I've found every place I've lived and many relatives lived. Even found the house my ggggrandfather built in 1837!



Ameriscot, I was thinking about your ggggrandfather's house while walking tonight. Did you by chance mean 1937?   
A house built in 1837 might easily have been a log cabin, especially if it was not on the east coast.

On second thought it had to be 1837 with all those gggg's.  Wow, that's really interesting.


----------



## ndynt

I was wondering the same thing, Nancy.  Perhaps it was originally a log cabin?   Interesting, Annie.  Would love to hear the history of it. Does your family have a pictorial history?  
Reading of your searches I looked up the house I grew up in.  Am devastated.  All the beautiful gardens have been destroyed and 14 houses have been built on the property.  A road has even been built on it.  When my parents built a smaller house, and sold it, they would have never even considered subdividing it....   The house looks the same...except all the climbing roses and shrubs are gone...as is the lawn.


----------



## NancyNGA

Oh that's such a beautiful house, nona.  I love old houses, especially 2 and 3 story ones.  They always have such interesting arrangements of rooms, nooks and crannies, staircases, the bay window in front.  At least it looks like it's been well taken care of.


----------



## ndynt

Yes, Nancy...I too found them fascinating.  Especially if I was allowed to explore attics LOL  In a friend's gazebo attic, on a island in Maine, we found the most wonderful victorian baby clothes...and a tiny, tiny silk embroidered dress.  
 Would you believe our house had hidden passages throughout the house, that came out in hidden doors in the library and the back of some of the bedroom closets.  I used to have nightmares....that ghosts were coming into my bedroom, through the closet.  As soon as I was old enough I begged to move into what had once been the third floor servant's quarters.  No hidden passages up there.  
Yes, steep, steep servant's staircases off the butler's pantry. (wonder why they were called butler's pantries....did anyone in the states ever have butlers?) Could never figure out why they had to make the servant's stairs so steep.  Two rooms had bay windows.  And of course the wonderful molding, paneling and parquet floors.


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> Would you believe our house had hidden passages throughout the house, that came out in hidden doors in the library and the back of some of the bedroom closets.  I used to have nightmares....that ghosts were coming into my bedroom, through the closet.  As soon as I was old enough I begged to move into what had once been the third floor servant's quarters.  No hidden passages up there.



Oh wow, hidden passageways. :eewwk:  I thought that was only in the movies.  Would like to roam through that house, now that I don't believe in ghosts.  

Did you have brothers and sisters?


----------



## Lara

Nona, your house looks to be in pristine condition despite the loss of gardens and addition of surrounding development. You can be quite grateful for that. Have you ever thought of writing to the current homeowners or knocking on their door? My kids did that with the house they grew up in, in VA. I had no idea they were going to do that until afterwards. The owners (2 doctors that bought it from me, then we moved to a smaller property) invited them in, gave them a tour, let them take pictures of the outside, and were very gracious. Have you ever thought of writing about your experiences in the house?


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Ameriscot, I was thinking about your ggggrandfather's house while walking tonight. Did you by chance mean 1937?
> A house built in 1837 might easily have been a log cabin, especially if it was not on the east coast.
> 
> On second thought it had to be 1837 with all those gggg's.  Wow, that's really interesting.



1837. Small town in TN. I Googled 1830s architecture in TN and the style is similar.  Interesting finding out about this family. On my phone on the bus but will say more when I get home after the gym.


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Monday!


----------



## Ameriscot

Nona and Nancy, I LOVE old houses.  Nona, your old house looks a lot like a house owned by my great aunt and grandmother. It was built in the 1860s'.  I adored that house and was quite upset that they sold it when I was 14.  My love of old houses and antiques comes from that house.  It had a gorgeous wooden staircase from a large foyer in the front of the house and a back staircase into the kitchen (which I always found scary).  One bathroom, 5 bedrooms and a huge attic with big trunks to dig around in.  Big front porch with a swing, and a side porch.  When the house was sold the new owners took down those beautiful porches.


----------



## Ameriscot

As for my ancestor's house....I found out about it when doing genealogical research about 10 years ago.  I got a lot of into from very distant cousins, some of whom had been researching for years (w/o the internet!).  This ggggrandfather was actually traced through the female side.  Two of his daughters are both my gggrandmothers because the son of one and daughter of the other got married. So my grandmother's parents were first cousins.  

The house is in a small town in middle TN.  The road it is on was named for him (or his father?).  gggg owned a saddle shop and cousins think he may have been a lawyer as well, although he and his wife died suddenly (disease?  two weeks apart) and he didn't have a will (would a lawyer do that?).  I've got a list of his properties and furnishings etc which were divided up. 

Anyway, I'd love to go see this house.  My grandmother lived in this small town until she was 17 when her dad died so the family all went to Michigan.


----------



## ndynt

Great history, Annie.  The lack of a will.  Perhaps laws were very different then?   Would it not be wonderful to be to obtain a pictorial history?  To see how the house evolved from a simple house, built from local materials of that era.  Evolving into the lovely little cape it is now.  Personally, I find that very exciting.  My mind is racing...thinking of how it was built, ect.


----------



## NancyNGA

Architecture in populated areas was much more sophisticated than out on the frontier, wasn't it.

This is the only picture I have of my grandmother's house, taken probably before I was born.  Trees near the road cover it from Streetview now. 

It had only 3 bedrooms, but a lot of extra rooms that most people wouldn't want today---a solarium, a sewing room off my mom's bedroom, and a huge dining room.  The attic space was completely open with hardwood floors, and a full basement with a canned goods room and a coal storage room.  Satellite view shows the new owners made an addition on the back side. It only had one bathroom.


----------



## ndynt

NancyNGA said:


> Oh wow, hidden passageways. :eewwk:  I thought that was only in the movies.  Would like to roam through that house, now that I don't believe in ghosts.
> 
> Did you have brothers and sisters?


Nancy, I only had one sister...six years younger and very timid.  So no great adventures...exploring.  Though I found one passage that ended in a long narrow storage area, filled with feather beds.  I would hide in there...climb on top of the fluffy beds..sinking in with a flashlight and book and read for hours.  
The house has quite a history.  My grandfather lived next door in what was probably a caretaker's house at one time.  I cannot really understand the relationship....for he was at sea for long periods and my grandmother was deceased. He had a elderly Italian housekeeper/baby sitter.  So neither could have been caretakers.    
My father told me stories of when he was very young.....early '20s....during prohibition.  There was a portico then and cars would drive up at all hours...flappers and wealthy men.  He told me that he would sit in the kitchen with the cook and she would pamper him. 
 Somehow my grandfather acquired the house when the owners fled prior to a raid.  He told stories of burying the roulette wheels and other gambling paraphernalia.  He later dug up the beautiful roulette wheel...it was ivory and carved wood, that he readily displayed.   This all occurred in a pretty wealthy bedroom community, outside Boston. When my father married he acquired the house and my grandfather went back to his smaller house, next door. Though he continued to care for the large property and beautiful gardens...until his death.


----------



## ndynt

NancyNGA said:


> Architecture in populated areas was much more sophisticated than out on the frontier, wasn't it.
> 
> This is the only picture I have of my grandmother's house, taken probably before I was born.  Trees near the road cover it from Streetview now.
> 
> It had only 3 bedrooms, but a lot of extra rooms that most people wouldn't want today---a solarium, a sewing room off my mom's bedroom, and a huge dining room.  The attic space was completely open with hardwood floors, and a full basement with a canned goods room and a coal storage room.  Satellite view shows the new owners made an addition on the back side. It only had one bathroom.


Sooo beautiful, Nancy.  Looks so large.  Yes, I think all houses of that era had sewing rooms.  We had one, with lots of windows, also.  Love it. Reminds me of some of the Sears catalog houses.  They were so wonderful.


----------



## ndynt

Lara said:


> Nona, your house looks to be in pristine condition despite the loss of gardens and addition of surrounding development. You can be quite grateful for that. Have you ever thought of writing to the current homeowners or knocking on their door? My kids did that with the house they grew up in, in VA. I had no idea they were going to do that until afterwards. The owners (2 doctors that bought it from me, then we moved to a smaller property) invited them in, gave them a tour, let them take pictures of the outside, and were very gracious. Have you ever thought of writing about your experiences in the house?


What a great experience for your daughters, Lara. Personally, I would never want to re-visit it.  Though would love to see one of the houses that was built on the property....half of it was built into the back hill...that all the neighborhood children would come and slide on...during the winter.  Or the Tarzan swing on the same hill....where the neighborhood boys and I would bravely swing over a chain link fence....onto town shed roofs, that stored the winter snow plows.   
A book LOL  what a book that would be.  Challenge "Mother Dearest".  My mother was Paranoid Schizophrenic...with OCD and very abusive....   Though there were some good memories...My grandfather had build brick ovens in the cellar and would let himself in ..in the middle of the night and bake bread and pastries, every day.  Sneaking down to the cellar and watching him cook...or if I slept in, waking up to the smell of baking bread and coffee perking.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Great history, Annie.  The lack of a will.  Perhaps laws were very different then?   Would it not be wonderful to be to obtain a pictorial history?  To see how the house evolved from a simple house, built from local materials of that era.  Evolving into the lovely little cape it is now.  Personally, I find that very exciting.  My mind is racing...thinking of how it was built, ect.



I'd love to know the history of it.  A distant cousin says she has a newspaper article about the house and its history and she was going to dig it up for me and scan it.  But then her husband died and I hesitate to ask again.  It's been about two months now since he died.


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> I'd love to know the history of it.  A distant cousin says she has a newspaper article about the house and its history and she was going to dig it up for me and scan it.  But then her husband died and I hesitate to ask again.  It's been about two months now since he died.


Perhaps, in a few more months, she would love the diversion from her grief?


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Great history, Annie.  The lack of a will.  Perhaps laws were very different then?   Would it not be wonderful to be to obtain a pictorial history?  To see how the house evolved from a simple house, built from local materials of that era.  Evolving into the lovely little cape it is now.  Personally, I find that very exciting.  My mind is racing...thinking of how it was built, ect.



He was 53 when he died (wife was 48) and with 14 kids you'd think he'd have a will.  Several of his kids were grown and married, the rest were at home.  But it looks like a couple of son-in-laws sorted out the estate.  The married kids divided up the minor kids and raised them, using some of the money from the estate.  No idea where they lived before this house as it was only built 8 years before they died.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Perhaps, in a few more months, she would love the diversion from her grief?



I'll wait a while longer before I ask.  Judging by her activities with her family and a nice trip she took with them, it looks like she is handling things well.


----------



## ndynt

Then she might welcome your interest, Annie.  What a great family history that is.  Imagine 14 children, to be divided up within the family. At 53, perhaps he felt he and his wife had many years left...  At 46, my father had no will when he passed away.


----------



## Meanderer

I would guess that most 46 year olds do not have a will.


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Then she might welcome your interest, Annie.  What a great family history that is.  Imagine 14 children, to be divided up within the family. At 53, perhaps he felt he and his wife had many years left...  At 46, my father had no will when he passed away.



We actually met on one of those free genealogy forums where you the name of the ancestor you are looking for.  I would think that in 1845 53 was getting a bit old though.  Had to be a disease as he and wife died 19 days apart.  Their first child died at just under 4 years old, another at age 16, and another as a child - age unknown, and one of their kids lived to 90.


----------



## ndynt

Annie, imagine finding her that way. The death rate in children and babies was so high then. 

Nancy, forgive me for hijacking your diary.  You introduced such interesting subjects I got carried away.


----------



## NancyNGA

Been off here for a while.  Just got back from checking on the goats.



ndynt said:


> Nancy, forgive me for hijacking your diary.



Please, you are not hijacking anything.  I love it!




ndynt said:


> Nancy, I only had one sister...six years younger and very timid.  So no great adventures...exploring.  Though I found one passage that ended in a long narrow storage area, filled with feather beds.  I would hide in there...climb on top of the fluffy beds..sinking in with a flashlight and book and read for hours.
> The house has quite a history.  My grandfather lived next door in what was probably a caretaker's house at one time.  I cannot really understand the relationship....for he was at sea for long periods and my grandmother was deceased. He had a elderly Italian housekeeper/baby sitter.  So neither could have been caretakers.
> My father told me stories of when he was very young.....early '20s....during prohibition.  There was a portico then and cars would drive up at all hours...flappers and wealthy men.  He told me that he would sit in the kitchen with the cook and she would pamper him.
> Somehow my grandfather acquired the house when the owners fled prior to a raid.  He told stories of burying the roulette wheels and other gambling paraphernalia.  He later dug up the beautiful roulette wheel...it was ivory and carved wood, that he readily displayed.   This all occurred in a pretty wealthy bedroom community, outside Boston. When my father married he acquired the house and my grandfather went back to his smaller house, next door. Though he continued to care for the large property and beautiful gardens...until his death.



Nona, this house is getting more and more strange by the minute.  Feather beds?!!!   

 Well let's see ...my grandfather had a slot machine in the attic and told us kids it was illegal.  We were afraid to touch it, thinking the feds would come and arrest us. Then it disappeared.  And when my one cousin (other side of the family) would come to visit I'd climb this tree in the back yard with a comic book and hide. She never thought to look up to find me.  
 LOL? :hide:


----------



## ndynt

Who would ever suspect a "girl" of climbing up a tree.  Perfect hiding place.  But, the fall down.   I had the wind knocked out of me a couple time that way


----------



## NancyNGA

What happened today...

Surprised to get a phone call tonight from Patrick Drouhard, the expert on Fort Fizzle history.  There was a mix up in the address (my fault).  He seems like a very nice person.  He even offered to go look at that cabin and give me an assessment of when it was built. But it is now owned by my second cousin, who I haven't talked to in 35 years.  I'm afraid my cousin would be suspicious if I tried to arrange such an unusual meeting out of the blue (long, long story).   Mr. Drouhard lives within 40 miles of that cabin, and he spoke at French Ridge in April, but has never tried to see his gggrandfather's homestead.  You couldn't keep me away. In fact I may send him what I know instead of the other way around.  I wonder if he would be interested.

I messed up in entering the NE Georgia Pea-Spitting contest tomorrow.  Just had the last surgery on the dental implants today and the instructions say no excessive spitting allowed for 3 days.  I was a sure-fire first place winner in the female over 50 category.  The only other entry is from New York City.  The surgery went well.  Only 30 minutes and no hammering this time.


----------



## ndynt

That pea shooting contest thing is just too funny, Nancy.  Glad your dental surgery went well.  Is this the last one?   
Great news about the Fort Fizzle historian.  Now pieces of your puzzle may be filled in.  Does your cousin live in the cabin...or just own it.  Perhaps he will not question a historian's interest...if your name is not mentioned?


----------



## NancyNGA

No he doesn't live on it.  The property may have been a curse in the end.  There is a long history of hard feelings (e.g., restraining-orders) over ownership of it in that tiny branch of the family.  I doubt if the boy, who must be 45 now, even knows I exist.     But if someone gets wind that I'm nosing around, who knows, so that's out of the question.

Yes, the last surgery, but now I have to wait---a month longer than I thought.  A month flies by in no time.  I want it done right.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hard disk on pc crashed Thursday night. I kind of expected it.  Also learned there is a *Black Screen of Death *as well as the *Blue Screen of Death*. Black screen is much worse.  Dear old faithful pc allowed me to get it back up and running once Friday morning just long enough to copy some important files I hadn't backed up.  Then it died completely. R.I.P

Up and running with a new system this afternoon.  Chose one with Windows 10 already installed.  So far it's OK.  Clearly set up for touch screen navigation but things can be tweaked. I prefer a mouse.  Not done tweaking yet. 

I'm saving my old pc to practice on.  If I have time, I may try to put in a new hard drive, just to see if I can do it.  Nothing to lose except the cost of the hard drive.

Meanwhile Downstairs AC appears to have quit.  Kinda expected that, too.  Something has been making a clunking noise.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> What happened today...
> 
> Surprised to get a phone call tonight from Patrick Drouhard, the expert on Fort Fizzle history.  There was a mix up in the address (my fault).  He seems like a very nice person.  He even offered to go look at that cabin and give me an assessment of when it was built. But it is now owned by my second cousin, who I haven't talked to in 35 years.  I'm afraid my cousin would be suspicious if I tried to arrange such an unusual meeting out of the blue (long, long story).   Mr. Drouhard lives within 40 miles of that cabin, and he spoke at French Ridge in April, but has never tried to see his gggrandfather's homestead.  You couldn't keep me away. In fact I may send him what I know instead of the other way around.  I wonder if he would be interested.
> 
> I messed up in entering the NE Georgia Pea-Spitting contest tomorrow.  Just had the last surgery on the dental implants today and the instructions say no excessive spitting allowed for 3 days.  I was a sure-fire first place winner in the female over 50 category.  The only other entry is from New York City.  The surgery went well.  Only 30 minutes and no hammering this time.


Nancy....Maybe you can still enter the Pea-Splitting Contest?


----------



## Falcon

That is one big honkin' pea!

No wonder she can't get to sleep.


----------



## ndynt

NancyNGA said:


> Hard disk on pc crashed Thursday night. I kind of expected it.  Also learned there is a *Black Screen of Death *as well as the *Blue Screen of Death*. Black screen is much worse.  Dear old faithful pc allowed me to get it back up and running once Friday morning just long enough to copy some important files I hadn't backed up.  Then it died completely. R.I.P
> 
> Up and running with a new system this afternoon.  Chose one with Windows 10 already installed.  So far it's OK.  Clearly set up for touch screen navigation but things can be tweaked. I prefer a mouse.  Not done tweaking yet.
> 
> I'm saving my old pc to practice on.  If I have time, I may try to put in a new hard drive, just to see if I can do it.  Nothing to lose except the cost of the hard drive.
> 
> Meanwhile Downstairs AC appears to have quit.  Kinda expected that, too.  Something has been making a clunking noise.


About now you must be thinking...."What else could possibly go wrong."   
It is so easy to remove a hard drive...physically replacing is a cinch.  You have it backed up.  So just re-install Windows?   I am sure you can do it, Nancy.  You can fix everything else


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi Falcon!  :wave:


For Meanderer:  I liked your previous avatar picture much better. 











ndynt said:


> ....It is so easy to remove a hard drive...physically replacing is a cinch.  You have it backed up.  So just re-install Windows?



Have you done it, Nona? You make it sound so easy.

PS: You can make Win 10 almost exactly like Win 7 if you want to, and are willing to put in a few hours changing settings.  In the meantime you learn how to use it, so not a complete waste of time.  One downside, there are very few videos out there so far explaining how to do things, not like there are with Win 7 & 8.


----------



## ndynt

Yes, I have. All you have to do, Nancy...unplug the  strap looking connections.  Unscrew a couple hex screws and slide your old hard drive out.  Sometimes you need to take the metal casing out to reach some screws.  Slide the new one in...screw it back in and replug it.  You have done the hardest part with your back up done.   Turn it on...run your Windows cd.


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> yes, i have. All you have to do, nancy...unplug the  strap looking connections.  Unscrew a couple hex screws and slide your old hard drive out.  Sometimes you need to take the metal casing out to reach some screws.  Slide the new one in...screw it back in and replug it.  You have done the hardest part with your back up done.   Turn it on...run your windows cd.



^^^ SUPER WOMAN!!! ^^^:cool2:

I don't have a Windows CD, it came pre-installed on the old pc. Microsoft webpage says must talk only to Dell.   Dell is making it hard to download online, because the site refuses to understand that the pc I'm viewing the webpage with is not the pc I'm interested in.  I'd have to call them and get put on hold.  Not worth it. 

 Maybe I'll just take the old hard drive out and put it back in again.  That would be good enough practice. Ha!  The case is metal, not plastic. May keep it for a while and think about it.


----------



## Meanderer

It's always a good idea, Nancy, to remove your hard drive before getting rid of any computer or laptop.  The last time I was on the phone with a Dell tech, he wanted to sell me a "software warranty"!  They should change their name to Sell!


----------



## Lara

Meanderer said:


> It's always a good idea, Nancy, to remove your hard drive before getting rid of any computer or laptop.  The last time I was on the phone with a Dell tech, he wanted to sell me a "software warranty"!  They should change their name to Sell!


haha or maybe $ell


----------



## ndynt

Always, always take your hard drive out...but, then what do you do with it? LOL  I must have at least 6 of them.  To heavy to crush.


----------



## Meanderer

ndynt said:


> Always, always take your hard drive out...but, then what do you do with it? LOL  I must have at least 6 of them.  To heavy to crush.


If you don't want to use a sledge hammer or a smaller hammer on it, you can always throw it in the burn barrel. or use your electric drill on it.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, the picture of the crash test dummy was of one that tested recliner chairs...not a bad job!


----------



## NancyNGA

Wanna see something ugly?  This is my hand after getting stung with a wasp on the ring finger last week trimming shrubbery. It didn't turn blue, that is some kind of reflection.  Couldn't even make a fist.




We have at least three kinds of wasps here:  red (mud daubers), the typical brown & yellow ones (paper nests), and black ones that live in the ground.  I think this was from a black one.  Didn't actually see it. The brown ones are not so potent. It was back to normal in 3 days. They should bottle this stuff and inject it to make wrinkles go away.   

As you can tell not much going on here to write about.


----------



## Meanderer

....three swell days, I'll bet!


----------



## NancyNGA

Josiah asked me last spring to take another picture of the pond when things green up for comparison, and I didn't forget, but I'm very late getting to it. 

_March and August, 2015_


----------



## NancyNGA

Today I checked on the cabin after a long time neglecting to. A year or so ago I spent 2 days securing it so the squirrels could not get in the attic crawl space anymore.  Then spent several weeks cleaning out the mess they made up there and replacing the old ceiling.   Last spring I found another place they were trying to chew through and temporarily plugged it up with some hardware cloth. Then promptly forgot about it.  They have managed to pull out that plug and resume chewing. I think they might have gotten through to the attic again.   Had to drive back to the house and get a ladder and tools and temporarily close it off again. I keep doing temporary fixes and then forget about going back to do them more premanently.  But there are so many other things that need to be done I can't keep up.  These squirrels are starting to get really annoying (putting it nicely with no foul language). 

No two-legged intruders as far as I can tell.  

Made one quick run around the fence and found some shorts but only got the charge up to 3400 v. Need to spray one section with Roundup before the plants quit growing for the summer, and check fence more closely.  Next trip out maybe. One section of the road is so covered with weeds and bushes you can't even tell where to drive now.


----------



## SeaBreeze

NancyNGA said:


> Wanna see something ugly?  This is my hand after getting stung with a wasp on the ring finger last week trimming shrubbery. It didn't turn blue, that is some kind of reflection.  Couldn't even make a fist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have at least three kinds of wasps here:  red (mud daubers), the typical brown & yellow ones (paper nests), and black ones that live in the ground.  I think this was from a black one.  Didn't actually see it. The brown ones are not so potent. It was back to normal in 3 days. They should bottle this stuff and inject it to make wrinkles go away.
> 
> As you can tell not much going on here to write about.



Wow Nancy, that looks so swollen!  Poor girl, hope it's back to normal now.  I was stung recently on the foot by a Yellowjacket, but the swelling and redness was very little, not an issue at all.


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze, it didn't really hurt after the first hour.  I just couldn't make a fist.



I'm finding it a challenge to write things coherently in this diary.  But it is good practice.


Received the booklet about Fort Fizzle from Mr. Drouhard.  He did a lot of research on this.  Below is the inscription on a highway marker recapping the alleged incidents. (Holmes Co, OH). 





_



			On French Ridge in Richland Township, on June 5, 1863, local citizens in defiance of conscription attacked Elias Robinson, an enrolling officer of the Union Army. When Captain James Drake, the provost marshal, imprisoned the ringleaders, armed locals released them. Colonel William Wallace of the 15th Ohio Volunteer Infantry was sent to the scene with a force of 420 soldiers from Camp Chase in Columbus. On June 17, the soldiers approached the fortified camp of nearly one thousand malcontents. After firing upon the soldiers, the "rebels" scattered with only a few captured or wounded. The next morning, local Peace Democrats, led by politician Daniel P. Leadbetter, negotiated a surrender of the ringleaders. More than forty people were indicted for involvement in the rebellion, but only Lorenzo Blanchard, owner of the farm where the camp was located, was found guilty. Once this riot at "Fort Fizzle" ended, resistance to the draft in Holmes County subsided.
		
Click to expand...

_The title of the booklet is, _It Don't Look Right for the Times_, which refers to a four (or possibly six) pound cannon sitting at a railroad station in Lakeville, Ohio, consigned to a Frenchman in Napoleon, the same neighborhood where the resistance appeared to be building.  The phrase appeared in a letter from Capt. Drake to superiors requesting troops to quash the alleged rebellion:

_"The cannon going to the same neighborhood that the company is being organized has a meaning or looks suspicious.... there may be nothing in this, but it don't look right for the times."
_
The imprisoned ringleaders referred to on the marker were not that keen on being released, realizing there might be a price to pay. Drouhard doubts that 1000 people ever convened in one place there at that time for anything.  Records from Wallace indicate they came upon at most 50 men in one skirmish, there was no fortified camp, just men hiding behind bushes, logs, and piles of building stone. There were a few shots fired. Even Lorenzo Blanchard was pardoned by Lincoln after 6 months at hard labor.  I get the impression both Drake and Robinson were embarrassed about not being able to carry out their assigned duties of registering men for the draft, and blew things out of proportion to justify their failure. There was a lot of miscommunication and misinformation.  I think a Sheriff Andy Taylor (Griffeth) type could have settled the whole thing peacefully with a little common sense.

A lot of resources and time of many people was wasted. Many residents were first generation immigrants.  At least two moved to Canada, and one to Kansas, because of this.   Things never change.

It was an interesting read.  The troops did *not* march by my grandfather's cabin. They took the other route.


----------



## NancyNGA

All the previous talk of old houses a couple of weeks ago reminds me of what a weird kid I must have been.  When the paper came, after the cartoons, the first thing I looked up was the daily house floor plan.  I would imagine walking through the house.  I've always thought it would be fun to buy an old schoolhouse and remodel it into a house.  Not a big school, but two stories, one with either 4 or 8 classrooms, and big wide stairways and halls.  The hallways would be fun to decorate.

Here's one in Utah that might be good.


----------



## NancyNGA

This is a project from a couple of years ago. The old (cheap, but solid wood) closet door in the bedroom of my house in town was sagging from 100 years of wear and tear. It is odd sized, 84" tall and thinner than the doors now, so a new replacement door would have been a *very* expensive special order from a custom door place.  It looked horrible.

Before: 




Tore it completely apart and re-glued it. The blue tape was to number the parts.



 



What I didn't notice until afterward was that someone in the past had sawed off the top left of the door, rather than try to square it up. So the top rail is not quite a rectangle, and so it still looks a little out of square. It needs moved out from the hinge side just a tad. I know how to do it, but it is so hard to hang by yourself, if it ain't broke I hate to try fixing it. (Of course a new coat of paint sure helps.)  This project was fun.

After:


----------



## ndynt

Nancy, that is more than impressive.  You are truly amazing.   And here I am pondering about one clamp to tighten joints on the bottom of a vintage heavy wood door.   I stripped and stripped, sanded and sanded and then decided it might be oak.  For I cannot get paint out of the grain.   So cannot stain it.    After laying on saw horses since my heart stuff.....i see the joints are now slightly apart.   My son said just use wood putty LOL.   Need to wood grain faux paint it.   Has diamond shape window panes that I love.  Nancy, thank you for the inspiration and push to get to the door, after I clear out the sewing room.


----------



## NancyNGA

Nona, do you have a picture of your door?  I'd like to see it.  An oak door like that would be worth trying to fix, unless you hate doing stuff like that.  

Those pipe clamps are not real expensive (~$14).  They are called Pony clamps. They fit over a piece of regular old galvanized pipe, cut to any length you want. 

That closet door was pine and had peg joints---the cheapest kind of joints.  Can you believe at one time in its life that door was painted mauve.:eewwk:


----------



## NancyNGA

Monday finished the last trim work on the kitchen ceiling.  Around the upper cabinets has been holding me up.  I tried 3 different ways and finally settled on one.  Painting is next.  A lot of prep work required.  Don't really want to get started on that any time soon.  I hate painting.

Tuesday the AC repairman came and said the blower motor was bad, loose shaft, which in turn ruined the edge of the fan.  Parts are still under warranty, but not labor.  Motor is available, but fan has to be ordered.  The weather has cooled off some.  Don't really need AC downstairs right now.

This afternoon I went out to the farm with the goal of spraying the road around the fence.  Found two logs across the fence just since Sunday. That took some time, so only got one tank of spraying done, but got the worst section done.  

Here is a picture of a mushroom I ran across.  Searching the net it is the spittin' image of an _Amanita caesarea_, commonly known as Caesar's mushroom---a highly regarded edible mushroom.  But it also says native to southern Europe and North Africa, not known to exist in the United States and Canada, but has been found in Mexico.  So I guess that rules that out. 

 Any ideas?





Appears instead to be _Amanita jacksonii, _probably not edible.


----------



## ndynt

Nancy, pictures are not that good.  Tablet only has front view camera. Looking at the pic the grain does not look like oak.  The door is too heavy for poplar or fir. Even  my 6 ft. son had a hard time lifting it.  (Picture was huge.  Will resize)


----------



## NancyNGA

Nona, it could be pine.  Fast growing lightweight pine lumber is a "fairly" recent thing. If this is a very old door it could be a different species of pine, maybe grown in the northwest. Some grow very slowly, have small grain, and are very heavy and durable.  I know a guy here who goes around buying lumber from old abandoned houses, just to resell it.  I'll do some searching to see if there is a way to get the paint out from the grain.  Glad your son can do some heavy lifting for you.


----------



## ndynt

No pine has a finer grain.  The is a very open grain, like oak...only not the same striations'.  I used every stripper on the market, sanded and sanded.  Cannot get it smoothed, not the the wood is rough.  Just has that grain that keeps the paint in it.  Why anyone would paint it?  It had all kinds of layers...of colors like pink, turquoise and white was the initial paint.  Ah now the pic is too small :crying: I am tired...will enlarge the three again and post them tomorrow.   Glad you got your trim done.  Sorry about your AC.  It seems that something is always breaking, does it not?

View attachment 20797


----------



## NancyNGA

The only things I could come up with that you might not have tried are acetone (fingernail polish remover) and use steel wool instead of sandpaper.   Maybe the paint residue won't show much when it's coated.

Maybe ash?  (I'm going on the memory of the bigger photo.)    Have a good night!


----------



## ndynt

Nancy, thank you.  I have used acetone, alcohol and every other suggestion I could find on the internet.  Steel wool and wire brushes, toothbrushes et al.  Nada....the paint remnants remain.  Tried a dark stain over them...to see if it would be acceptable.  It did not "take" on the areas with paint.  So faux finish is my last resort.  For such a beautiful door I hate to just paint it.
As soon as I figure out what size pic to use...I shall show you the bottom joints I need to pull together.


----------



## NancyNGA

That's too bad about the paint, Nona.  All the woodwork in my house had already been painted when I bought it.  It would have been much prettier natural, and a lot less trouble to keep looking good.  

The pine floor in one bedroom upstairs had not been finished.  I hired a fellow to finish it with clear polyurethane.  It came out real pretty.  All the other pine floors have been stained very dark.  Probably they were trying to hide some stains.  At least I hope that was the reason.

I'm interested in the picture of the joints.  Hope it's as easy to fix as my little door was.


----------



## NancyNGA

Called a new contractor about the dam repair.  He returned my call! I have a good feeling about this guy, but then I also had good feelings about the 1st and 2nd guys.    I got the farthest one away, hoping he didn't know the first two.  Ha!  He knows about siphon systems and was on a list provided by Soil Conservation Sevice. The make or break moment will be when he sees the actual setup, so far scheduled for Saturday.   I really hate making expensive decisions like this with no one to bounce thoughts off of and double-check my thinking.   Guess I'll muddle through.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, have you chosen a dam contractor to do the dam repair?


----------



## NancyNGA

Ha!  Ha!  Meanderer, we've had beavers out there, too.   At one time they were practically clear-cutting the area around the pond. They seem to be gone temporarily. There are so many crazy little things that have happened around that pond.  It's a love/hate relationship.



Meanderer said:


> Nancy, have you chosen a dam contractor to do the dam repair?



That is the wrong question.  The question should be,  "Will you ever get someone to show up?"

The guy I called Wednesday said to call him back Friday at lunch time and we'd set up a time Saturday.  Called back---voice mail, no return call.  Called him back at 4pm just to make sure---voice mail.  Never heard from him at all.  I suppose I'll have to eat crow come next week, but I doubt it. :shrug: 

 One thing I noticed 2 of them have in common (and I'll bet this 3rd one also)----they  have wives with good jobs and family benefits.  I think they are just playing with man toys.  They make just enough money to keep their toys in repair and buy a new one occasionally, but not work too hard.  Actually I can relate to that because I liked to dig in dirt piles when I was a kid, too.  But they need to learn to say "No, thanks," and let me move on to someone else.    

 I like to try to give business to small contractors, but I'm afraid I might have to go with a big contractor from out of town for this one.  I don't know what would happen if the water level gets even with the point where the standpipe goes through the dam, but can't imagine it would be good.

Sorry for such a long answer, but your question was a good excuse to fuss.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, I should have known better than to ask the question.  I couldn't resist the dam idea.  Your answers are not long, they are detailed...they are what makes your Diary fun to read!  Looking for ready workers, is a hard job in itself!  Don't become discouraged.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Looking for ready workers, is a hard job in itself!  Don't become discouraged.



That's exactly why I try to do everything I can myself.  It's faster in the long run, even as slow as I am.


----------



## NancyNGA

How to help a turtle cross the road...(a fair and balanced presentation.)


----------



## Meanderer

I'll have the turtle soup....


----------



## NancyNGA

Another thread on SF about dumb things you've done reminded me of an incident about 4 years ago.   

_Geese and more pond troubles_...

The standpipe (vertical drain pipe) for our dam is a 24" galvanized corrugated pipe. On top sits a removable grated cover to keep trash from entering the pipe and clogging it up. The cover is about 30" across, and is propped up on spokes about 4 inches from the pipe, so in normal conditions the water drains by coming up around underneath the sides of the cover and over the pipe.   

A new one looks like this (not ours):







In the spring about 4 years ago two geese built a nest right on top of our grate cover. Being lazy, I manage to pretend not to notice this for a long time. Seeds blew onto the old nest and grass started to grow on there. Not really a problem as long as there are no heavy rains.  (You can probably see where this is going.) One day after some heavy rains I happened to go to the pond and the water was up about 2 feet, even with the boat dock, and starting to trickle over the emergency spillway.  It was a bit startling.  Sticks and trash had completely shut off the drain. 

So I got my mother and we hopped in the boat and rowed out to remove the trash from the cover, which was now below water.  The grate was sitting lopsided so I thought I could just lift it and straighten it while I was at it, but turns out the spokes were broken. It was much heavier than I expected, almost dropped it in the pond, but it had to be put back or else the pipe would clog.  The water formed one of those funnel things (I think it's called a vortex) like in the bathtub drain, only huge.  We were safe in the boat but leaning out over the pipe without a trash cover was very stupid.  Then it started making this _*very loud *_sucking sound you could hear even from the other side of the pond.:eewwk:  This noise went on for several hours, at least, until I had to leave.   I was afraid the neighbors would hear it and call the sheriff. 

Shortly after that I hired some guys to replace the old trash cover (front of boat) with one they built.  I don't know the guy in the middle but the one rowing is a contractor I've hired several times to do excavation and fencing work. He is a bit of a free spirit, and folks out there either love him or hate him.  I like him. 





This is the new cover they made (during a drought about a year later).  You can see how the standpipe is deteriorating.





　
Btw, those two geese would come back every year for several years, and I don't think they ever got a young one to survive.  Usually they would nest near the bank and I doubt they survived the raccoons, foxes and turtles.  Only once did I see them with young ones---3 swimming in tow.  I don't think they could have survived the turtles.  That is evolution in progress, I guess.  Whatever "stupid" genes these two had were likely never passed on.  Geese with better instincts at choosing a safer pond and place for a nest would prevail.

ps. There *is* something you cannot find on the internet---an audio of that giant sucking sound. Otherwise I'd have stuck that in here, too.


----------



## Lara

Interesting that geese would find that a good spot for a nest being that it's so unprotected.


----------



## NancyNGA

Lara, at one time I actually thought about making a nesting site for those two geese.  Had the plans and bought some of the materials. The recommendation was a floating stand out in the water.  That protects the eggs from most land predators, but then they would be sitting "ducks" (so to speak ) for the turtles.  It would have been a fun project.  And then of course they would have to *choose* to use it.  I haven't seen any geese or wild ducks out there since those two disappeared.


----------



## Meanderer

I'm tellin' ya......


----------



## ndynt

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, ....  Your answers are not long, they are detailed...they are what makes your Diary fun to read!  Looking for ready workers, is a hard job in itself!  Don't become discouraged.


I agree.  Nancy, I so enjoy your diary and just love your pond.  Finding someone affordable to do any work is such a nightmare.  Especially for women.  All that I find turn out to be either druggies or alcoholics.


----------



## NancyNGA

Putting things down in writing is a struggle for me.  But when I was a kid you were taught to wear the best clothes you had 
whenever anyone came to visit---it was a sign of respect.  You guys are the greatest!


----------



## NancyNGA

Learned a new word today:  botheration.   It has a down home sound to it I like.

_Truck botherations are starting to add up.._.

1. It has been losing about a quart of oil every two months for the last year. Not dripping in the driveway and no smoke. Internet says it could be as simple as a bad PCV valve. Never heard of a PCV valve.   

2. The odometer stopped working at 117,270 on August 20th.  Apparently it's not illegal to leave it broken. 

3. Didn't the people who decided to artistically stitch the word  *Lariat *on the leather seats know that would make a weak point?

4. Some insect got trapped inside the cab and ate tunnels in the fuzzy stuff on the ceiling.  It looks awful.  Maybe some spray on foam to cover it up?

Except possibly #1, these are not serious but very expensive to fix. At what point do you decide to get a new vehicle?  I don't want to do that!!! The new F-150s are not as pretty either.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks to YouTube videos, just located the PCV valve on the truck. The recommendation is to replace them every 3 years (yeah, right!), so I'm 6 replacements behind.  The hose and connection look good on that end.  The other end goes who knows where down into the guts of the front end.  I'm tempted to pull out just the valve and try to clean it or replace it. The part is less than $10.  Automobiles are one thing I never mess with beyond the oil, wiper blades, and coolant.  I'm really a chicken at heart.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks to YouTube videos, just located the PCV valve on the truck. The recommendation is to replace them every 3 years (yeah, right!), so I'm 6 replacements behind.  The hose and connection look good on that end.  The other end goes who knows where down into the guts of the front end.  I'm tempted to pull out just the valve and try to clean it or replace it. The part is less than $10.  Automobiles are one thing I never mess with beyond the oil, wiper blades, and coolant.  I'm really a chicken at heart.


Here's another video, the guy quotes a NAPA price of $20.  You a chicken-hearted gal??...no way, Hosea!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uxwFwVVG60


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Meanderer. It sure does look easy, doesn't it? But my valve is not *BLUE!!! *I cannot put a *blue* valve in a *black* hole! :eewwk: 

It's on Amazon for only $6.96 plus shipping, Motorcraft brand even. I'm scared to get one that isn't _exactly_ like it. I'll order one and give it my best shot. Don't know why I'm posting this pic.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy you need a good goat mechanic!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, my 4 would gladly climb up on the truck any time I want, to help.    

 A new guy just called and he's coming to look at the dam at 1:30.:banana:  He is very busy, but I want to get in the queue and get this done.  It's been bugging me for years. Fingers crossed this will work out.   Big home football game with South Carolina at 6pm.  Traffic coming south will be heavy, but I'll be going north. Got to stay out there past 6.  Maybe I'll get a lot done. nthego:


----------



## ndynt

May this be the dam guy that can resolve your problem, Nancy.   Attempted the truck valve yet? 

The goats and climbing...oh yes.  Mine would climb on their house roof, waiting for me to come home from work and the roof of my truck, waiting for me to get up.   Always wondered if they had a internal clock, heard me coming down the road, knew I would go to my truck to leave or ???


----------



## NancyNGA

Nona, the valve is coming Monday.  Such a nice story about your goats. Makes you feel good when something waits for you like that, doesn't it? 

Ever have one of those days when all the traffic lights turn green just before you have to put on the brakes?   Today was the day.  Knock on wood.

I had planned to go out to the farm today anyway when the dam man called. He showed up on time.  He is 57 years old ( a definite plus), he knows all about the property because he was out there with his equipment doing road work on the place when the dam was being built in 1975.

He offered to just put a sleeve around the old pipe, which he said would last maybe 10 years, but would be cheap.  I opted for the siphon system.  He has done siphons before,  knows the guy at Soil Conservation Services, and will ask him to run the numbers for the pipe size.  Will probably have to get a permit, so that is a definite plus.   He will call me with an estimate.   He is very busy, so it might be weeks, maybe months, but I don't care about that. 

The rest of the day I trimmed goat hooves, gave worm medicine and minerals, swept the barn, and took the goats on a walk.  We even ran into a patch of lespedeza (the redneck's alfalfa) and they really went for that. 





Searched for an old spring and found a new bridge over a head (water source) for the dam. 





Zero traffic on the roads back at 7pm, no one blocked my driveway, and Georgia is leading 45-13 at this moment.


----------



## ndynt

Sounds like all is right with your world this evening, Nancy.   I love the coloration on the goat in the forefront.  Beautiful markings.


----------



## NancyNGA

That's Dixie.  She is a sweetie and the only female.  It's like she was born trained.  When you trim hooves on one side she will turn around so you can do the other side.  Either my hand wasn't steady today or the lighting was bad.  All pics seem blurry.


----------



## Meanderer

You need to get a cart for Dixie, Nancy! 

"Dixie appears in Steven Spielberg's 2012 film, "Lincoln".. Here again is our beloved cart goat taking the girls on a ride, and helping with the tomato harvest. Notice that the very same cart was used in the movie".


----------



## NancyNGA

Aww... thanks Meanderer.  That Dixie looks like a sweetie, too.  Actually I think she may be a he.


----------



## Meanderer

Here's another He!... at Lara's Porch Party!


----------



## NancyNGA

"... the White House in the background, circa 1883-1893, and a goat pulling a cart in the foreground. These are the grandchildren of President Benjamin Harrison, who lived in the White House with Grandpa and their parents. The goat is believed to be the aptly named Old Whiskers. He also shared the grounds with President Harrison's opossums, Mr. Reciprocity and Mr. Protection."


----------



## Meanderer

http://www.cracked.com/article_16965_7-badass-animals-presidents-have-kept-as-pets_p2.html




Old Ike  & Woodrow Wilson


"The 28th President of the United States was narrowly re-elected to a second term in 1916, running on a campaign of, "Hey, I kept us out of the war!" Of course, he never actually promised to stay out of the war and in April of 1917, American boys were headed overseas to fight the Kaiser.

In order to do his part for the war effort at home, Wilson brought in a flock sheep to graze the White House lawn which allowed the administration to do away with the groundskeeper and his crew, quite possibly the first migrant workers who were actually removed from a menial job no one else wanted to do".




Cheaper labor.

"Among the flock was Old Ike, an ornery ol' ram with a penchant for tobacco. Who exactly supplied the ram with the cigarette butts and black lumps of chewing tobacco is up for discussion, but at a time when the stuff was being handed out to kids on Halloween, it couldn't have been too hard to come by".




"Anyway, he went about his business on the White House lawn, boinking the sheep until there were 18 of 'em, munching away at the grass and supplying wool which was auctioned off to help the Salvation Army, a group whose beliefs prevented members from drinking and smoking. Old Ike was not a member.

And so, Old Ike kept watch over his flock and swallowed copious amounts of tobacco. Finally he had the mother of all a nicotine fits which ultimately claimed his life. Now we're not promoting either tobacco use or promiscuous sex, but you have to admit that Ike the Ram was cool before the country even knew what cool was".


----------



## NancyNGA

Replaced the PCV valve. It was a 5 minute job.  The old valve looks ok---not gunked up, a little more erratic when you blow through it than the new one. Sometimes it opens and sometimes not.  The suction seems stronger than on the videos---it literally grabs your finger.  The engine sounds like it's idling quieter, but I'm not really sure.  Wish I had taken note of all this stuff beforehand.  Just wait and see if it continues using oil, I guess.  It was worth a $7 gamble.:shrug:


----------



## Meanderer

Pretty Cool Victory!


----------



## NancyNGA

Ha! Ha!  The only victory so far was... I was able to get the thing out and put a new one in.  However, driving to the dentist this morning the engine was so quiet I almost couldn't hear it.  Very skeptical it will make any difference in oil usage.   I'm Googling "excessive vacuum" now.  It sure is an interesting little device.  I'm learning a lot.  But I'm too old for it to do much good now.


----------



## NancyNGA

Shortly after I retired, I started collecting kerosene lamps and have about 15 of them. I learned everything I could about them. It was most interesting to date them.  Thankfully oil lamps occupied a relatively short period in history compared to other things.  That was 12 years ago.  I forgot most of it now.  Still have the lamps, but need to downsize.  In a power outage it takes two to light up a room even close to being bright enough to do anything. How did folks live with just those for light? I guess they went to bed early in the winter.  Eventually the fumes start to get to you. And I wouldn't risk breaking one of the antique ones.  I should post some in the antiques group. But things get lost over there.

About 20 years ago my father gave me a single shot .22 rifle and a  H&R 20 ga shotgun.  They have been hidden in various places in the house, and the ammunition is hidden somewhere else.  Half the time I couldn't find them. The rifle is missing right now, and I'm afraid I might have been careless about leaving it laying around in the open, and it might be gone for good.   I've looked everywhere. My father was more of a collector than a user. This got me thinking about the guns out at the farm in redneck country.   I brought them into town last week.  I believe there was an air pistol, too, but that one might have gotten stolen.  So now I have an arsenal of 6 guns in my house.  This after sending my cousin off with about a half dozen others after my father died. There are also cases of 30-30 shells out there.  My cousin wouldn't take them with the rifle because he said they were too old.  Those things are about a dollar apiece. 

One pistol has an interesting history.  My father was going to sell a nice pistol back when I was still going to public school.  Two men dressed in suits and top coats came to look at it, but decided not to buy.  After they left he realized they had brought in a cheap pistol and swapped it out before they left.  The cheap one is a Smith & Wesson .32 caliber revolver. Didn't even know there was such a thing as a 32 caliber.  It has huge centerfire cartridges that also cost a dollar apiece now.   I'm trying to date it.  So I'm learning about this stuff now instead of oil lamps. 

 Last week it was PCV valves.  What will be next?


----------



## ndynt

Wonderful about your PCV valve.  Your are amazing, as always.   Interesting story about the goats and President Wilson.   Your guns...loved hearing about them.  Especially the men in suits and top coats.  
You have two houses and all that land to maintain? How do you do it, Nancy?


----------



## Meanderer

That's a switch!nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

Now you're scaring me.  Best I can tell this gun dates to the late 20's, early 30's.  Maybe they were trying to ditch a murder weapon. 
Wonder of the statute of limitations has run out.:eewwk:


----------



## Meanderer

...don't worry, Nancy, the gun is untouchable!


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> ...You have two houses and all that land to maintain? How do you do it, Nancy?


Nona, I do the minimum, and only when it becomes necessary. I was giving myself until the end of summer to see if it was too much work.  Winter is easier, no grass and weeds to fight. There will be long periods when everything is fine, and then there are a few periods when things go wrong, at the same time it seems, and you have to go put out a few fires.  It's not as bad as I thought it would be, really.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, I liked to hear about your oil lamp collection.  Many people in today's world, live in their light, still.  I too, can't imagine doing so.


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes, Meanderer, I always get a chuckle watching westerns, when they light up one oil lamp and every corner of the room lights up, brightly.

The oil lamp collecting started out because I just wanted one simple oil lamp to use when the power went out.  The new ones available now are so flimsy and mostly for decoration it seems.  So I joined an eBay auction for the simplest antique one I could find and won it for $9.  The weight and thickness of the glass and the bubbles and imperfections just intrigued me, so I got another.  And another, and another....  Most were better than I expected, because my expectations were so low.   I never paid over $50 for one, so mine are pretty simple lamps.  Preferred simple clean lines, clear glass, no elaborate painting on them, or fancy globes.  I quit when I had one of each basic style.

Do you have any hobbies or collections?


----------



## ndynt

What a wonderful collection, Nancy.  I cannot imagine having to live by oil lamps either.  Growing up, friends had a summer place deep in the Maine woods and my best friend's family had a old, old farm house weekend retreat.  Remember trying to read by a oil lamp...how anyone was able to is beyond me.  And the smell, hurt my throat.  Yet, the glow is really beautiful.  Remember the wonderful shadow shows at night.  No running water or radio.  Listened to the evening news on the car radio.  The farmhouse had oil paintings in all the rooms, including the outhouse, though LOL


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, I like to collect things made of wood.  When I retired in 2007, we had a bedroom papered in log-cabin wallpaper.  The surface is raised and you can feel the grain and chinks .  I went a year, before I drove a nail or hung anything, as the "log walls" were stunning, in themselves.  The first thing I bought, was a resin "moose head" to hang, above the faux "mantle".  So, since then, I have been collecting and adding "cabin clutter" to the mix.  I have tried to add critters of all kinds and sizes. I have a country store, hanging lamp, that I bought is a reproduction, made of tin.  I have it in the garage, hanging in the "Loft".  We've had a lot of fun with the room.

I recently found this electric lantern, made of wood and a mason jar.


----------



## ndynt

Oh Jim, please more pictures of your wonderful "cabin" retreat.  A perfect replacement for a cabin in the woods.  Love the wallpaper...especially that it is dimensional.


----------



## NancyNGA

Your room is beautiful Meanderer!


----------



## Shalimar

Meanderer, I love your room. The warm wood tones, the stars etc. gorgeous. More pics please.


----------



## RadishRose

Oh, that room is so cozy looking, I love it!


----------



## Meanderer

I had to find the pictures, re-size them and take a few more.  Outside the door to the room, I have a woodpecker knocker.  You pull the leather cord, and it knocks on the board. 



Next is the first thing, I hung on the wall, Reggie, the resin moose.  Not exactly a 60 inch spread on the rack, but the right scale for the room.



This is my bison


----------



## ndynt

Thank you, thank you, thank you.  Love the moose head with the northwood's hats and the bison.  Is it carved or metal?


----------



## Meanderer

ndynt said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you.  Love the moose head with the northwood's hats and the bison.  Is it carved or metal?


I got the bison from a neighbor, who does welding, and who burned it out from a piece of steel sheet, and set in on a wood base.


----------



## ndynt

Did you or he oxidize the bison?  Iron sulfate and a torch?  Love the anvil too.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thank you for posting, from me, too!    There are so many interesting things in there.  I believe the bison is my favorite.  

Do I see The Lone Ranger?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Dixie looks so sweet Nancy!  Meanderer very nice room you have!


----------



## Meanderer

Just natural oxidation, Nona.  No goat's feet, Nancy, it is a dream catcher.  Yes. it is the lone ranger.

Here's the fishing corner



Nuff' said.


----------



## NancyNGA

A fish pillow.   

:hatlaugh:

Hope you catch a big one.


----------



## Meanderer

It is a regular sized room, all staging and props. Yeah, Nancy, I couldn't believe the Fish pillow, when I found it!  Here's the last picture, from the door.  The kerosine lamp on the table was from an estate sale, and cost 35 dollars.  "The Little Wizard"!


----------



## NancyNGA

Well, Meanderer, if that were my room it would have stacks of paper and clutter all over the tables and bookcase.  It's a really nice room.  You guys did a good job decorating.

*Little Wizard:
* The Dietz Little Wizard was introduced in 1913, and is the 3/4 version of the Wizard/D-Lite models. There are several variations of the Little Wizard, including large fount versions, Art Deco streamline versions, as well as solid brass versions. The first, and rarest, version of the Little Wizard has air tubes that are reinforced with horizontal beads only. After 1916, the air tubes had both horizontal and vertical beads. (From 1931 to 1933 an economy grade version with un-reinforced air tubes was made under the name "Gem.") The first Streamline lanterns were introduced in 1936 with an "un-beaded" tank, and differ from those made after 1938 which have a "bead" or step in the sidewall of the tank. In the 1950's a special large tank version was introduced that had the same size tank as the streamline Blizzard and D-Lite lanterns. The Little Wizard was used on street barricades prior to the development of battery powered strobe flashers. Custom imprinted lanterns were ordered for government agencies, cities and municipalities so that ownership was never in question. The Dietz factories in Hong Kong and China still produce the 1920's version of the Little Wizard lantern on some of the original American tooling.
*Copyright © 1997 - 2011 W.T. Kirkman All Rights Reserved *

from: 
http://www.lanternnet.com/faqs.htm#littlewizard  (page down)
Also see:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VgdOrgIvz8 
　
I only collected EAPG (Early American Patterned Glass) lamps.  So, yes, oil lamps have been around for centuries, but the pre 1950s versions of these have been around less than 100 years.  These are  3 of my simplest lamps.  I tend to like plain lines and clear glass.  [Lucky because the more colorful and intricate the design, the more expensive they are.]  I also think they are prettier without the globe in most cases. :shrug:





Left to right, #1  was made by the Riverside Glass Company, Wellsburg, WV.  1880-1907.  Their lamps are easily identified because they had the trademark Riverside clinch-on collars.  #2 is one of my favorites just because of the clean simple lines.  It has a brass insert collar patented in 1911, but that doesn't mean the lamp is that old.  Probably from the 20's. #3 was made in 2 pieces both top and bottom, and then fused together.  It has a typical older collar that is cemented on.  The finger ring was molded and not pressed on, so it's probably early 20th century. These are not valuable lamps.  I just like them.

I used to know at least a little history of every lamp I had, but didn't write it down, so now I've forgotten after 12 years.


----------



## Meanderer

We have had all glass lamps, over the years, but they have gone away, one by one.  Nothing valuable.  My little wizard seems to have both horizontal and vertical beads on the air tubes.  There is a step out on the base.  Good information, Thank you!


----------



## ndynt

My grandmother's house had all gas lights, that were electrified.  I always thought the dining room chandelier was originally oil lamps, for the class cylinders were too long for just a gas lamp.  It looked something like this, fewer tiers though:


----------



## ndynt

Meanderer said:


> It is a regular sized room, all staging and props. Yeah, Nancy, I couldn't believe the Fish pillow, when I found it!  Here's the last picture, from the door.  The kerosine lamp on the table was from an estate sale, and cost 35 dollars.  "The Little Wizard"!
> View attachment 22170



Ahhh, Jim... now we can visualize you in your cabin room, sitting at your desk searching for all your wonderful graphics. :clap:


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> My grandmother's house had all gas lights, that were electrified.  I always thought the dining room chandelier was originally oil lamps, for the class cylinders were too long for just a gas lamp. ....



Nona, my grandmother in West Virginia had only natural gas in her house when I was little, late 40's.  She just had  simple lights, like a pipe coming out of the wall with a burner, and very few of those.  It was always dark and dreary inside at night, and upstairs you still had to use oil lamps.  My uncle nearby had an old galavanized pipe stuck in the ground in his front yard with an eternal flame.  My dad said he just put a pipe in the ground and got gas.  I just assumed later he had been pulling my leg.  Wish I had asked. My uncle lived way off in the middle of nowhere, and I can't imagine they would run a gas line up there, so maybe he was not just teasing me. 

Now you've got me interested in natural gas, in WV.   I don't have enough time to learn about all the interesting things there are.  Keep getting farther and farther behind....


----------



## ndynt

That is really interesting, Nancy.  Please share what you learn.  Aren't we so fortunate to be able to just go on the internet and research all the interesting things that come up on SF?   I remember too well going through pages and pages of micro-fish...trying to research things.  Not to mention card catalogs.  Bless Google search


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> Aren't we so fortunate to be able to just go on the internet and research all the interesting things that come up on SF?   I remember too well going through pages and pages of micro-fish...trying to research things.  Not to mention card catalogs.  Bless Google search



YES! YES!   And the Dewey decimal system , or having to go through interlibrary loan, or the book you wanted had already been checked out, and wasn't due back for 4 weeks.:eewwk:  Just getting to the library was a task.


----------



## Meanderer

This is the hanging store lamp (electric), that is a reproduction.  The couple, who owned the local hardware, had a man, who was a tinner and made it. I have it in the garage, and only use a 25 watt bulb. I thought about trying a different type bulb.


----------



## NancyNGA

Actually that is a pretty photograph.   The lamp has a mysterious old West look to it.    A higher wattage bulb would give more light, but you might not be able to focus your eyes on the lamp as well.  They do make bulbs that are shaped like candle flames.  That might look good.


----------



## Meanderer

Thirty eight years ago, when we moved in to our little house, there was an old, non functioning oil lamp hanging on the front porch.  The tank part was around a foot across, and it had two wide wicks about 2 inches wide, hanging from both sides like two ears.  The top was rusted away, and the two globes were missing.  We puttied up the bottom part, and placed some artificial ivy of sorts in it, to make a planter.  Eventually, it rusted away and I kept a lantern hanging there, for some years.  I always called it a farm lamp, but could never find a picture of it.  It was pretty neat.


----------



## Shalimar

I love your room Meanderer, especially the ceiling fixture. Give me a quilt and I could fall asleep on the rug, so cozy.


----------



## ndynt

That hanging lamp is so beautiful, Jim.  I second Nancy regarding the candle shaped bulb.  If you are not using it for a prime source of light the flickering type would be wonderful.  Despite the numerous times I have scrolled down this page....your room pics continue to exude such a warm and inviting feeling.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, I can't believe the amount of detailed information you have gathered, on your lamps!  My little wizard is a work-horse, that has been "worked hard, and put away, wet"!  Most of our lamps, are used when the power is off.  That doesn't happen often.  Here's 2 lamps, identical to the ones, we had.



When I started working for the gas company, we used these blue Deitz lanterns with red glass globes.  This one appears to be painted red.  I have seen miner's head lamps, but never lit.  This is an example, that I found.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ahh.... a kerosene headlamp.:eewwk: Seems like a good way to detect methane and start coal dust explosions in a coal mine, wouldn't it?  This picture makes me claustrophobic.





As far as knowing about lamps, I lived and breathed this stuff for about a year.  But now I've forgotten most of it.  Will get back to you later on your lamps....nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, about your 38+ year old outdoor porch lantern....not enough information to go on I'm afraid. But I've never seen a picture of a lamp/lantern with an oil container a foot wide or a 2" wick.  Doesn't mean it couldn't be. There are also kerosene brooder heaters, smudge pots, stoves, even foot warmers. Tinsmiths were very imaginative, evidently.





_"Simple metal hand lamps were factory made, made by the local or an itinerant tinsmith, or home made.  Tin cans were easily converted to kerosene lamps." _
(from Oil Lamps: The Kerosene Era in North America, Catherine M. V. Thuro, c. 1976)

So people might have made lanterns out of just about anything, even buckets. Maybe the grandfather of the guy that made your garage lamp made it.  

As far as the two lamps in your last pictures...the second one looks like it could be a nice lamp.  The other picture doesn't show enough. You really have to have detailed close up pictures, before you can tell anything from pictures.   There are oil lamps from China now being made to look just like antique EAPG lamps. 

 Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## NancyNGA

Actually rereading your post with a clear head this morning, that was more information than you were asking for. It came out sounding like I was trying to show off (about knowing nothing).  Didn't mean it to.  Need to quit posting late at night.

Battery in truck seemed sluggish to start the last few days. Sometimes they just stop dead without warning, so I got a new one at Walmart. It tested bad, and was 8 years old. Hit them when they weren't busy and it only took about 15 minutes. But driving home the idle speed dropped so low it would stall at stops. Don't panic until you can check Google, is my new motto.   Internet gurus said simplest explanation is the computer is reset and has to relearn things---just drive it and it will adjust. Hope they are right. I don't like the idea of computers on automobiles. I've never had a computer last for 18 years (age of truck). 

Today is an even bigger home football game---Alabama. But I'm afraid the rain may dampen spirits. It is at 3:30 and too dangerous to leave the house during the game, with rain making fan exit time unpredictable. They are already finding parking places on my street at 10:30am.   So I'm hunkered down for the day. No excuses not to clean house...so far.


----------



## Meanderer

I know that removing the battery, will mess up the radio settings.  Was your old battery 18 years old, as well?  Here is a new coffee cup for you to use!


----------



## NancyNGA

There is no joy in Mudville tonight....


----------



## NancyNGA

_Clarification of previous post..._

Alabama 38,  Georgia 10.    Georgia looked awful.  And there is a lot of mud here due to rain.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> _Clarification of previous post..._
> 
> Alabama 38,  Georgia 10.    Georgia looked awful.  And there is a lot of mud here due to rain.


Thanks, I thought the score was Truck-2...Nancy- 0!


----------



## NancyNGA

So far, so good, with the truck.  Before new battery the RPM meter thing always said 800 at idle.  Immediately after new battery it was 350.  After driving some Sunday it is up to ~550. No stalling now, almost too quiet.   Hope my computer it not too old to still learn.


----------



## NancyNGA

So last night I started looking for information about the gas pipe in my uncle's yard.  Looks like it could have been real.  Not to say it was, but it could have been.   Less than 100 miles away is Burning Springs, WV.  Gas used to bubble up from the ground there.

But then I got sidetracked on the Matewan (WV) massacre.  Now I have to watch the movie.  This led to a picture of Two-gun Sid Hatfield,  the sheriff of Matewan. I like his tie.






Which led me to the feud between the Hatfields and the McCoys. Two-Gun was related.





These are the Hatfields.  No picture of the McCoys. 





_
Ownership of Pig Goes to Trial by Jury
 
The 2nd recorded instance of violence happened after 1878 over the dispute of the rightful owner of a hog. Floyd Hatfield had the pig and Randall McCoy said the pig belonged to him. The pig was on Hatfield property, so they said it belonged to the property owners; however, Randall McCoy pointed out the markings on the pig’s ears as McCoy markings. 

They took the matter to the local Justice of the Peace Anse Hatfield for trial by jury. Bill Staton, the star witness, under oath, swore the pig belonged to the Hatfields. The jury was made up of six Hatfields and six McCoys but one of the jury members, a McCoy who was having an affair with a Hatfield girl voted in favor of the Hatfields. The blame for the retention of the pig by the Hatfields was placed on the star witness, Bill Staton, who became a target from the McCoys.

Paris and Sam McCoy shot Bill Staton to death a few months following the trial. The two killers were brought to trial but were found not guilty. Some around the area thought Devil Anse arranged for the acquittal in an attempt to soothe family between the families. That did not work—the McCoys were outraged that Paris and Sam had to stand trial at all. _

Guess I just like old pictures...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

But this led to a video of a bluegrass song, "The Hatfields and McCoys," 

Which led to watching Jerry Reed and Glen Campbell guitar duets,   

Then I spotted a video about.... 

Rock Crawling Lawnmower Style. 

Watched the whole thing.  You can get the gist of it in the first 5 minutes. 






Then the evening was gone! This happens most every night.  I've got to stop!!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

I found the missing rifle!!! 

As suspected it is a really simple inexpensive one you could order from Sears.  It was leaning behind the closet door.  You had to go completely inside and shut the door to see it.  How stupid of me not to look there.  My memory is getting really bad.   About a year ago I read that if you have too many things on your mind you will forget where you put things because your mind is on something else when you lay them down.  After that I had an occasion to take off a pair of earrings while doing some job in an unusual place (maybe in the basement?).   So I concentrated carefully on where I put them and went over and over it in my mind.   Sure enough, I still forgot where I put them.  They're still missing.


----------



## Meanderer

Here's a new pair!


----------



## NancyNGA

Ha! Ha!  These are more my style---the antique look.  I've been trying to narrow down the date on this Mafia revolver. It is almost as interesting as dating oil lamps. Ought to be easier because there are so many more pictures out there to look at, but there is always something just a little bit different.  I may have to pay money to Smith&Wesson to get a letter with a date if I really want to know. They will even tell you where the thing was shipped to from the factory.  That would be interesting.


----------



## jujube

My great-aunt was married to one of Devil Anse Hatfield's sons.   I finally got to meet my Hatfield second-cousin last summer in California.


----------



## NancyNGA

jujube said:


> My great-aunt was married to one of Devil Anse Hatfield's sons.   I finally got to meet my Hatfield second-cousin last summer in California.



That is so cool, Jujube!  Are you interested in family trees?  I got into that a few years ago and hit a dead end in the early 1800s.  That century was a very interesting period in history here.  I think people forget that just 200 years ago this place had a lot of wilderness territory.

Do you have any old pictures?


----------



## Shalimar

Jujube. Therapissed says that explains a LOT? Lololnthego:


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, I found this link on home repairs, contractors, gardening etc, that I thought you might enjoy!  For the Love of Gardening!

"Successful contractors are a breed all their own.   They have been smart and worked hard over many years to be successful.  They have an array of talents because they must know every aspect of the business.  It isn’t enough to know how to lay a brick if you aren’t good with money, managing employees, customer friendly or a million other business decisions.  Respect this". 

"Most mature contractors have job related health issues.   You don’t do really excellent hard manual labor without it eventually wearing your body out.  It’s why you see old guys on the ground directing and young bucks hefting the supplies".






"How the house first looked once we cut down the weeds".


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, Meanderer. The house in that picture was probably a nice house at one time.  It looks like it needs a lot of work.  I'd hate to tackle that.

I've never had much trouble with contractors who have actually done work for me.  The problem is finding one that will follow through on the initial contact. I absolutely refuse to nag and keep calling them.  Maybe that's my the problem.  My house is not easy to work on because it is so old.  Even the lumber used in it is harder than new lumber.  Many young guys go away shaking their heads and putting in a lot of overtime.   The ones that have the best reputation usually have a long waiting line.   I waited 2 months for a man to do my gutters, and assumed he had forgotten, then he calls out of the blue ready to go.  He did a fantastic job, worked all by himself.  Somehow he raised a 32' long solid piece of gutter up.   I missed seeing how he did that. 

Btw, the 2+ weeks of rain we had has surely put the dam repair contractor behind schedule for at least that much time.  I wouldn't be surprised if he hasn't been asked to do some emergency work in South Carolina.  I used to be able to use fishing as an enticement, but the fish are scarce now.  Haven't seen any minnows in several years.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks, Meanderer. The house in that picture was probably a nice house at one time.  It looks like it needs a lot of work.  I'd hate to tackle that.



Nancy, If you click on the link Love of Gardening, you will see it as it is today.


----------



## Pookie

Wow!! 

I looked you up on Google, found your home address, and PM'ed it to everyone in the forum. We'll all be over next Saturday at 4:00pm. LOL!

Just kidding!

That's lovely! Boy, I bet that was a heck of a lot of work!


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi Pookie!   That's not my house, but sign me up for Saturday. 

Meanderer, I *did* click on it the first time but got lost in the flower beds.  Found 5 sections about the remodel starting here, in case you're interested.

They did do a tremendous amount of work.  They even considered lifting the house and putting in a new basement under it.  Yikes!!!


----------



## Meanderer

Sorry,Nancy, I wasn't sure if you saw my link.  Putting a new basement under the house, is like putting your socks on, AFTER you put on your shoes!


----------



## NancyNGA

_Possum or Raccoon?  
_
When I screened the front porch I made a little swinging door just for the neighborhood cat. Put a little matching screen on the other side of the entrance door so it would look like part of the design. 





Anyway, I put food out on the porch, but he always leaves some, no matter how little you put out. Coming back from a walk one night I found a possum inside the porch.  He had learned to used the door and was after the cat food. If I close the door I'm afraid the possum (or the cat) would just tear through the vinyl screening, so I started being careful not to leave any food out overnight. Then I got lazy again, and something came back two nights ago.  The food dish looked like someone had fingerpainted with brown mud in it and the water dish looked like a sewer.  So now I'm thinking the newest visitor is a raccoon.  Possums don't mess in water like that, do they?


----------



## Meanderer

...it could be just about anything!


----------



## NancyNGA

Yeah, It was probably a genetically engineered snapping turtle.  I see one in your picture.


----------



## NancyNGA

I just read the USDA and state gov'ts have started dropping oral rabies vaccine packets from airplanes to control the disease.  Georgia is the leading state per capita for rabies, and raccoons are the main reason.  Not that it worries me that much.  Now if one shows up in the day, that's another thing.  But I suppose I ought to take it a little seriously.


----------



## jujube

My poor sister had a bat swoop down on her a couple of years ago while she was out walking the dogs at dusk.  It got tangled in her sweater and scratched her on the abdomen.  Rabies shots!  Not as bad as they used to be, though.  Fewer shots.


----------



## NancyNGA

Oh wow, jujube!    I think bats are the number 2 animal to transmit rabies.  Did they catch the bat to confirm, or was it just precautionary?  I had a bat fly down my chimney once.  Trapped and released.  

Possums, OTOH, have too low a body temperature to get rabies.  There was a story about a rabid fox that actually chased a woman and bit her, don't know if it's true or not.  (More trivia due to mindless Googling...Must do laundry and dishes instead. )


----------



## jujube

NancyNGA said:


> Oh wow, jujube!    I think bats are the number 2 animal to transmit rabies.  Did they catch the bat to confirm, or was it just precautionary?  I had a bat fly down my chimney once.  Trapped and released.



Bat got away.  The shots were precautionary.   Our biggest rabies problem here in Florida are the raccoons.


----------



## Pookie

Raccoons here too. I think a coon got in there, Nancy.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks for the raccoon vote, Pookie.  I think it must have been, too.


----------



## NancyNGA

Woke up to workers paving the street in front of my house this morning.  Headed out to the farm about noon with 3 things to do.  Two were for fun and one was a necessity---hadn't checked the fence since the storms that hit South Carolina.  Charge on the fence was down to 700 volts.  In the first 3rd of the trip around there were 5 trees down on the fence and numerous limbs.  The first 3 trees were rotten and easy.  The 4th & 5th were hard as nails and heavy.  (Had to face the evening sun to take this picture).




　
Got them cut off the fence, but they still blocked the road.  Backtracked to the house, got the prybar, and headed around the opposite direction. Many more limbs down there, too, but nothing too big. Got back around to those trees, cut them up in chunks, rolled them out of the way with the prybar, and headed back to the house.  After all that, the charge only came up to 4700v.  The fence is broken in several places but I got it patched back together. It's not pretty.  By that time it was 6:30 pm and starting to get dark.  Glad I got it finished in one day.  Didn't want to come back to it next time.  Good exercise and a beautiful day to be outside.  Story sounding like a broken record again?


----------



## Pookie

Yikes! Glad you weren't hurt by the rain and floods!


----------



## ndynt

WOW, Nancy.  You are amazing ! ! !


----------



## Pookie

ndynt said:


> WOW, Nancy.  You are amazing ! ! !



Yeah she is! Holy cow, what a mess!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Pookie and Nona.  Didn't intend to "show off" or anything.  It's just that most days are pretty routine, so whenever there's something a bit unusual I put it here.  However this tree business is getting so routine, it's starting to get boring. 

Fence checking is always an adventure, and a bit frightening, because you never know what you are going to find around the next corner, especially after heavy winds and rain.  If I know I can fix it, it's really a fun job and good exercise.   But if it's really bad, I'd have to hire someone to clean it up.  That is my worst nightmare. I absolutely hate arranging stuff like that, so I'll try just about anything to do it myself.

One of those last two trees was a pine, and only 14" in diameter (the length of the new chain saw blade) but I counted at least 50 rings.  They were so small it was hard to count exactly and I was in a hurry.  That makes the logs extra heavy and hard to saw through.


----------



## ndynt

So not showing off, Nancy. Thank you for sharing with us. I truly enjoy your diary entries, find them very inspirational.   Cannot imagine how you keep up both properties.


----------



## Pookie

I have enough trouble keeping up with this little place! LOL!

You're awesome, Nancy!


----------



## Meanderer

Good job Nancy!


----------



## rider1046

Good job, Nancy. When you get finished there, I have some tree lines here that need clearing out..


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Pookie, Nona, and Meanderer.   Rider, my saw is too small and I'm too slow---got to "study" a project too long first. 

Nothing new I can talk about here, so some old stuff...

Years ago, maybe in the late 80's, I found a deer floating dead in the pond. Dogs probably chased it in there and it drown, or after someone shot it.  A friend and I took the boat out, tied a rope around the antlers and dragged it onto the bank on the far side of the lake.  It was too ripe to inspect for bullet wounds.  Went back a couple of months later and it was just a pile of bones.  Retrieved the antlers several yards away down over a hill.  

My father, who lived in Florida at that time, offered to mount them, so I put them in the basement on a pallet.  That was when my basement had a dirt floor.  One night something dragged them to a hole dug under the door and got stuck there---probably a possum. (Yes, even in town I live amongst the animals.) Took them to Florida and retrieved them on another trip.





I think these are tiny little antlers compared to the ones people get in Pennsylvania, but for some reason down here they are impressive. Hung in my office at work and got many comments over the years.  I meant to get a piece of leather and cover the skull part, but never got around to it.  Maybe I should still do that.  So many things to do and so little time....


----------



## Meanderer

My, Nancy, but that dead deer's rack, put a lot of miles on it, posthumously!  Your story reminded me of the guy, who got his deer on Three Mile Island!  He rode a bike to the water's edge, got in a row boat,  rowed to the Island, tracked and killed the deer, and reversed his course.  I think, he used a bow.  No, it did not have three eyes and glow in the dark.  ...that only happened in the Simpson's episode!  This happened well before the nuclear reactor was built.


----------



## NancyNGA

We have something like that about 60 miles from here---The Savannah River Nuclear facility.  There have been lots of jokes about fish caught downstream from there over the years. Actually they do have small traces of radioactive substances in them still, but don't glow in the dark.  







Two weeks ago I gave myself a fall home perm.  It didn't take.  Don't know what went wrong.  Maybe forgot to rinse out the neutralizer? Didn't leave the solution on long enough?  So I did it again last night in spite of warnings to wait at least 2 months between perms.  This time I left it on for _even_ _longer_.  It turned out well.  Another warning label that can be ignored, sometimes. So evidently if it didn't take it's OK to do it again.   I wouldn't mind warning labels if they would just explain "_why_."


----------



## Meanderer

Purrrr-fect!


----------



## NancyNGA

_Experimenting with Photobucket...

_It must seem like I write here _ad nauseam_ about the fence on the property out in the 
country, so I wanted to try and show why maintenance consumes a lot of time. 

 The link below is a slideshow of 10 pictures of some long runs of fence taken on a ride
around the back of the property line in 2004, just after the contractor finished it, and
 before we added electric wires (top and bottom).   A couple pictures are  looking back, 
instead of forward, but they are in order. Maybe it will be clear why trees falling are 
a constant problem. 

 There is approx 7400 feet of fence and the ground sure _ain't_ flat.   

http://s709.photobucket.com/user/pq7z4t/slideshow/Sr_forum/sr_slide_show?sort=9


----------



## NancyNGA

Today I saw a pair of not quite adult whitetail deer in the woods running side by side.  It was a pretty sight.  And almost stepped on a 3' long black snake.  Black snakes are good to have around, but they startle me when I run up on one by accident. He went on his way.  Also heard one frog in the pond.  The water level down two feet has allowed some grasses to grow up along the edges and probably provides some cover for some things.  I hope some invasive pond plants don't get started.  So far it looks like just plain old field grass and alder bushes, which should die if the water level goes back up.  Rain in the forecast MTW.


----------



## NancyNGA

It's been raining all day and I haven't done anything, so I'm back to a health issue.  Not giving up on this vertigo (BPPV) puzzle. Once you experience it, it's more likely to happen again and again.  I don't want that!    So for the record....
_
Recap:
_First episode occurred 1.5 years ago, a few weeks after learning to sleep on my back (an attempt to improve posture). Returned to side sleeping until next GP visit at which doctor said that would have *nothing* to do with it and said I probably had a sinus infection.   So returned to back-sleeping again and had another episode a few weeks after that. Coincidence?  

Stopped sleeping on my back again after 2nd episode, and it's been almost a year now (fingers crossed).   So I found two independent pieces of information:
_
University of Colorado at Boulder and University of Colorado School of Medicine
.
_*Benign paroxysmal positional vertigo (BPPV)
* is a mechanical disorder of the semicircular canals of the inner ear. There are three of these canals in each ear, along with two sensors that are able to sense gravity because they are capped by a bed of relatively heavy crystals. All of the canals and the gravity sensors are interconnected by fluid pathways, so if crystals become dislodged, they can migrate into other parts of the ear. BPPV arises when some of these crystals enter a semicircular canal. 
*The openings to the semicircular canals lie just above the gravity sensors when a person is upright, but when lying down flat on the back facing the ceiling, the openings are located just below the sensors, allowing gravity and side-to-side rolling movements of the body to accidentally shift the particles into the canals*. The semicircular canals are only capable of sensing turning motions, so the presence of particles moved by gravity causes tilting motions of the head to be incorrectly sensed as violent spinning.
_

Northwestern University animated image:





 
_
I usually slept without a pillow, causing more than a 90 degree head tilt.  Maybe just a pillow would have made a difference.

Also found a study which says that doing the Epley Maneuver to prevent recurrence does NOT help.  Not sure I'm convinced of this either.  It doesn't pass the common sense test.  I'm going to try it anyway.

It hasn't gone unnoticed to me that I have searched for something that confirms what I already believed, in spite of the doctor's comment and other sources that essentially say to learn to cope with it.  Certainly not what you'd call unbiased research, is it?   Now I will probably have to report back of eating crow pie because I jinxed this theory by putting it down in writing.


----------



## NancyNGA

It rained all day again today, so today was one of those times....



　
Here is one of the many stupid things I've done. First attempt at installing a gate.   This is where it was to go. First step was to cut the fence. Note the dead pine tree just right of center.





 I chose a 10' galvanized gate, not the heavy duty red steel, which would have been much cheaper but would rust quicker.   Even hooked up the posthole digger on the tractor and worked very hard to make a neat and sturdy job of it, because I figured this would probably be the first and only gate I would ever install in my life. It took 3 days and I was kind of proud of it. 





Only two months later this is what happened.





Gate was ruined.  Had I chosen steel it might have withstood the crash.  Had I cut down the dead tree first (duh!) it wouldn't have mattered.





But it had a happy ending.  The gate turned out to be too large to handle, so I put in an old 4' steel gate we had somewhere else that wasn't being used in its place. This required putting in another wood post.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Today is the Day_, by America 

*Maybe* today is the day I finally start sorting things out around the house to declutter and don't get sidetracked.  Started last night and got sidetracked by these two things. 





In high school I belonged to a pep club.  It was just a large group of girls that sat in one section of the bleachers at football games, wore red, and shouted cheers.  Each week we were supposed to bring an unusual item.  One week it was a toilet plunger.  We were all to raise the plungers in defiance and shout something at certain times.

On another occasion we were to bring a bell.  I had no bell.  My grandfather scurried around and made this one out of an old cow bell, an old handle, and a bolt with nuts on the end.  It was the loudest bell of all.  You couldn't ring it full blast or it would have broken the eardrums of those around.  I'll never get rid of that cowbell.

The oil lamp was one my grandfather gave me years ago.  It is not very pretty. Has what appears to be a cast iron base. Very heavy. There are no markings on it except P A Duplex on the burner knobs. Could be Plume & Atwood Co.   I used to think it was cobbled together from separate pieces, but found a picture of one just like it on the internet when I was into oil lamps.  The picture was evidently taken down, but as I recall the folks that posted it didn't know anything about theirs either.


----------



## NancyNGA

Spent most of the day playing music..._

Midnight at the Oasis_, Maria Muldaur (w/ Amos Garrett on guitar)

(clickable image)


----------



## NancyNGA

Nothing interesting going on here since last time. Steady rain for 2 days.   Should be over by noon tomorrow. 

At the farm the leaves are falling. The pond is sprinkled with them.  Sat on the bank and watched them for a long time.  A gentle breeze was blowing.  The leaves that are flat stay pretty still in the water, while the ones that are curled up act like little sailboats.  The higher the edge sticks up out of the water the faster they go.  So these leaves are all scurrying around at different speeds.  One in particular was moving so fast I almost swore it was a little pond monster.  It doesn't take much to fascinate me. 

Fire ant hills like this are popping up all over the yard.  Here is a picture of one just for silliness.  Is this what people complain about on Facebook?  Reminds me of a Mary Tyler Moore show episode where Lou Grant hired his nephew to take pictures, and the nephew took a picture of ants while a building was burning.






This is Shorty.  He is my buddy.  He follows me everywhere I go and just stands by my side.  If I'm sweeping the barn floor I have to sweep around his feet or push him out of the way. He is not skinny, in fact he is a little overweight. It just looks that way because he is a goat. His dirty knees are a *good* sign.  Goats lay down by getting on their front knees.  If the hair on the knees is not worn off, it's a possible sign of arthritis.





I am sitting on a platform I built for them to climb on fiddling with my smartphone.   

It seems the less there is to talk about, the more I rattle on. Sigh....


----------



## Meanderer

Sorry to read about your bouts with the gate, and the fence.  Do you plan to attack the fire ants?  Nancy, maybe someday, your life will be a movie! ....an ACTION movie!nthego:

Your diary adventures reminded me today, of a book  we have, but I don't recall reading.  It is titled "The Farm She Was", a novel reitten by Ann Mohin.  Ann and her husband raise sheep on a 180 acre farm at McDonough, New York.  The book tells the story of a strong and resilient single woman, Irene Leahy.  This is a fiction book.  You might check it out.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Meanderer.  I read the link and could probably relate to a lot of what is in that book.  Did you ever have experiences on a farm?

Most "action" on my part is due to putting out fires.  REaction would be a better description.

I think I should switch gears for one day and post something that shows I did lead a life other than G&F (goats and fences) at one time.  In fact the G&F Era has been a relatively short period so far. Prior to that, which coincided with work, and which I prefer to mostly blank out from memory for now, was very different. Nothing particularly exciting happened, just different.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Love your goats Nancy, Shorty is so cute, I'd be honored if he was my shadow. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

I love the expression on Shorty's face.


----------



## ndynt

Seems our lives parallel...one step forward and two steps back.  Love your cowbell and oil lamp, Nancy.  The base is so ornate  Shorty's expression is priceless.  "OK...I dare you to make me" ?  Had to go back and look at him several times.  Made me laugh.


----------



## NancyNGA

Apologies for this too-long post about nothing really important. As I write this I keep remembering more and more trivial details, so I need to stop now before it gets even worse.


Twenty-four hours in India

I spent 7 weeks in India in the fall of 1990.  It was my first time ever overseas.  Landed in Madras, spent 3 days there, and then on to Calcutta.  I had two Indian friends in the US.  One arranged transportation to and from the Madras airport and gave me a crash survival course, basically a laundry list of tips to avoid catastrophes while there. The other arranged for a driver to and from the airport in Calcutta.  If it were not for these two good friends, I'd probably still be over there, lost.  The 24 hours begins at the Madras airport when I was to leave for Calcutta.

It started out not so good.  There was a long delay partly because of an airline refuelers strike. After several hours we became packed in the lobby like sardines as more flights were delayed. An otherwise healthy-looking middle-aged Indian man collapsed and died there while we were waiting.  They took his body out on a stretcher. The plane finally boarded around 2 am.  It was now scheduled to arrive in Calcutta just before daybreak.  I was too nervous and excited to get any sleep on the flight.

The airport in Calcutta was small.  We were given our bags outside near the plane. A group of boys followed me to the parking lot, each offering to be my guide. I was swept past them to a car by a man who spoke no English, but who I chose to trust was my driver. The guest house where I was supposed to stay was 6 miles from downtown Calcutta, but still a heavily populated area.  The ride from the airport was uneventful. The streets were deserted, except for a few very large cows, because the city was still asleep.

A guest house is like a small hotel, but run more like a bed and breakfast. Mine was a concrete building inside a large compound surrounded by a stone wall with a big front gate, which was never closed.  There were 2 floors of rooms for visitors and a 3rd floor completely reserved for one very important gentleman who visited occasionally, or so I was told.  They put me on the first floor in the last room at the end of the hall. The door to the room was like those in the saloons you see in old western movies---double swinging doors open top and bottom. The floor was granite. All I cared about at that point was that it had its own bathroom and a window AC unit.  

It was early September, but unseasonably hot and humid, and the clothes I brought were too heavy for that day. Shorts or even dresses above the ankle would have been completely unacceptable. Even long pants on women were frowned upon in Calcutta. I was warned by my Indian friends to NEVER drink anything that hadn't been boiled. Not even ice cubes. Not even bottled Indian sodas. Not even at any but the most fancy restaurants. The only thing available was hot black coffee. So I was pretty exhausted, hot, and drinking a lot of hot coffee to boot.  But I realized everything had worked out pretty well so far, in spite of  the flight delay. Things would be fine because I now had a home base.  

But then it started to rain---heavily.  It was the tail end of the monsoon season. There was a large pond in the courtyard just outside the guest house.  As the rain continued the pond rose out of its banks, eventually reached the front door of the building and began slowly creeping down the hallway toward my room. I asked to change to a room on the second floor. They said not to worry, the rain would stop, the water would recede, and everything would be back to normal by morning. Eventually there was 4 inches of water on the floor in my room.  Even a tiny little fish came by to visit. I went down the hall in flip-flops and begged for a room on the second floor and they relented.  It wasn't so much the water, but when it receded would there be little fish, dead or flopping around everywhere?  Amidst all this the power had gone off but the rain had cooled things down.

While moving to the second floor, I passed by rooms with open doors and young men reading books at desks with their feet up on stools to avoid the water.  So this indeed appeared to be normal, and probably why all the electrical outlets were at shoulder height. Apparently I was the only female guest.  The rooms had high ceilings, which was good because my new room also included a medium-sized lizard clinging to the wall but way up high. We eventually became friends---I never bothered him, he never bothered me, and I think he ate lots of mosquitoes.  This room had an oversized AC window unit with a broken thermostat. It was either freezing cold or you turned it off, or, as I would learn later, there would be both scheduled and unscheduled power outages throughout the city almost every day, and you had no choice.  But there was always strong hot black coffee because the stove in the kitchen ran on gas. 

It was still a long time until evening, so I decided to roll up my pants legs and go wading out to the front gate to see what was going on outside the compound.  This in spite of warnings from a couple of the staff who insisted it was not safe, but nothing bad happened.  All I could see was water everywhere up to  knee level.  Large drainage ditches, and garbage floating in the streets along the main road, convinced me this was a stupid idea.  So I headed home.

I missed breakfast and skipped lunch because I didn't know where to go or when, but figured it out by dinner time.  Meals were served at a big long table with guests coming and going at random. Most times you were eating by yourself. The food was very good and they even served meat---chicken drumsticks---on request.  These were the longest skinniest drumsticks I had ever seen, but they were very spicy and so good.  I didn't know it then, but one of the favorite places for mosquitoes to hang out was under the dining room table. I also learned that no matter how cold it got in the room because of the AC, you should always leave the ceiling fan on to disorient them. But I could cope with all that. I finally had a home above flood level, warts, lizard, and all.  It would be smooth sailing from now on.   I was to stay here for the next 6 weeks.  


Btw, the staff was correct.  A good cold night's sleep, and in the morning the water was all gone, floors had been mopped, and everything was back to normal.  

That's enough of this subject. I don't remember anything else that happened on that trip as well as I remember that day.


----------



## Meanderer

Soooooo, did you visit the Lizard Lounge?   Not to worry, if he drops a torch...there is a foot of water on the floor!


----------



## NancyNGA

Shalimar and SeaBreeze:  Shorty is a cutie, isn't he.  I think he likes me because I protect him from Evil Rusty when I'm there.  Shorty is the bottom of the pecking order, and I feel sorry for him.  

Nona: I know the feeling. But today I decluttered a room and found an envelope with $7 in it!   Two steps forward, but the day isn't over yet.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer: Back at-cha!     I gather you like books.

Bookstore in Calcutta.  (Not my picture)


----------



## Shalimar

Books!!


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Meanderer: Back at-cha!     I gather you like books.
> 
> Bookstore in Calcutta.  (Not my picture)



A Mystery in the making.....


----------



## NancyNGA

----------------------------------------------------
The mystery may never be solved, Meanderer.







----------------------------------------------------
I'm gonna say a couple more things about that trip to India, so as not to leave the wrong impression.  

   -It was my idea of a perfect trip.  I would do it again in a heartbeat. 
   -Calcutta was not a tourist city, like Madras, and that's what I liked most about it. The most interesting thing to me was people. 

----------------------------------------------------
 Getting really tired of the rain here.  I bet half the days this fall have been rainy and this is usually our dry season. 

 Found one of the very few pictures of my grandfather, who died before I was born.  It's a bad picture but scanned pretty well. The little boy in the back seat with the straw hat and band had to be my father. And he wore a hat just like that forever afterward, too.  So I guess that's a Model T? Wish I'd asked about that car.


----------



## Meanderer

No one was talking!  ....life is  full of mysteries, Nancy!  Liked the picture and cartoon!


----------



## NancyNGA

One of my many unfinished projects is to transcribe this keyboard arrangement of "A Walk in the Black Forest" onto paper. It's just one of those things where I want to do it, just to see if I can.  Not a good enough motivation. I've had the right hand on paper for a long time.  That's the easy part.

(clickable image)




"Jaybird" in this video says he just picked this up by ear.  He has tied a couple of keyboards together. There seems to be an organ tone accompaniment, as well as brushes on a drum.  If I had those chords from the left hand maybe I could reproduce something similar to the organ, cause he's not doing much with his left hand.  Maybe not.

 I'll give it another shot for a day, since it's raining again, then likely pack it away unfinished...again.   One problem is by the time you get the song down you are sick of it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I admire you Nancy for your ambitions and all of your talents!  I like that song, heard it before, so upbeat!


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, SeaBreeze, but it's not that hard.  Trust me.   If it were, I wouldn't be trying it. 

This arrangement is so much better than the ones on any sheet music you can buy.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, maybe you could speed it up, and do "A Run Through The Black Forest"!





...or a"A Run In The Black Forest"


----------



## NancyNGA

You fooled me, Meanderer.   When I saw the outhouse on the first video, I was expecting something more like this. 






 And it rained again here today, too.


----------



## Meanderer

HAHA!  I knew the outhouse door would grab your attention!


----------



## NancyNGA

It's been 7.5 weeks since replacing the pcv valve in the truck and it hasn't used *any* oil. Before it was losing about a half quart a month. Still idling at only 650 but no stalling. Fingers crossed.

Saw a pair of medium-sized adult ducks land in the pond yesterday. Possibly migrated from up north. First ones I've seen out there in a long time.  Tried to scare them off, but they were on the other side of the pond and it didn't phase them.  Ten minutes later I could only spot one.  Hope they both moved on, or at least to a safer pond.   

Put out straw for the goats.  Supposed to get down to 30F tonight.  First frost maybe.  Then back up to lows in the 50's.  

 (TMI?) Swept the barn. Goat doo-doo is like deer, only larger---round balls about 1/2 inch across. Best of all it doesn't smell.  The floor in part of the barn is concrete.  On concrete it rolls around like marbles.  To sweep it into a pile without overshooting you have to take into account the humidity of the air, slope of the floor, and wind speed, as well as  your sweep stroke.  It takes a lot of practice.   I liken it to putting in golf.

 If I had to have an outdoor pet, I'd choose a Saanen goat.  They don't make unnecessary noises, and when they make a noise it is so quiet, not irritating.  A goat doesn't smell even when wet (only males in rut smell), and each one has a very unique personality, even more than cats.

Vet speak I've had to interpret:

_"Deer worm would be the first on my rule-out list."

"He may be 10 years old, but his teeth don't know it."






_


----------



## Meanderer

[h=3]Until the Cows – and Goats and Horses and Dogs – Come Home[/h]http://www.gstaadlife.com/2013/08/l...-and-goats-and-horses-and-dogs-come-home.html


----------



## NancyNGA

Aren't they pretty!  And so quiet and gentle, you need bells in order to find them.


----------



## NancyNGA

Wow, it is kind of nice in the morning at daylight!  But I like the night time, too. Having it all leaves no time to sleep.   
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I don't think making decisions is as hard for other people as it is for me.  Probably a character flaw.

After my parents moved here from Florida and then my father died, I became the sole decision maker about things out at the farm. My mother refused to even voice an opinion one way or the other.   I sometimes envied her because she never seemed to have a care in the world. So any time some little thing went wrong my first reaction was to see it as a major crisis. Especially things that required spur-of-the-moment decisions and muscle power. 

One day we were riding around on the far side of the lake doing something (looks like repairing fence). She somehow got the Ezgo stuck, headed downhill toward the lake when she tried to turn it around in a tight spot. We couldn't back it out, and everything we tried seemed to make it slip a little farther down the bank.  Major crisis! We did have the camera with us that day. 






So I headed toward the house walking. It would be nearly a mile around the lake and through the woods, not easy walking. Decided to bring back at least a chain or heavy rope, a winch, and a shovel---tough to carry it all back, but it could be done eventually. On the way I remembered the boat. When I got to the garage I loaded all the stuff in the truck, drove to the boat dock, loaded the boat and took off rowing across the lake. Probably the *real* miracle of the day was that I could find everything---including oars, life preserver, key to unlock the boat. 

Fortunately there was a large tree right behind the cart. We inched it back with the rope and winch and eventually got it out. We even did high fives afterward. She rowed the boat back, I drove the cart around to the dock, and we took off to the house---she driving the cart and me, the truck. Problem solved. Piece of cake. 

This is my mother rowing back. She was always a good sport and enthusiastic about doing anything outdoors.


----------



## Pappy

I love your pictures, Nancy. Reminds me of my old homestead I grew up on. We couldn't run to town for every little thing that happened so we had to make do with what we had.
Bailing wire was the main ingredient. Always had a row on hand.


----------



## NancyNGA

Glad you like pictures, Pappy.  I'm afraid I put in too many sometimes.

Baling wire is now nylon, or some such thing. It is still very strong.  We have piles of it around and still have used it for so many things I can't begin to remember. Tried to weave an outdoor floor mat out of it once, but you can't tie knots in it well enough for them to stay put.


----------



## Meanderer

I also enjoyed your pictures, Nancy.  What great memories!  You and your Mom made a great team!  You are a natural born leader, and as far as making decisions, you are better at it than you realize.  It was great to see your Mom in the boat!


----------



## NancyNGA

My mother would be horrified if she understood that potentially the whole world could see her picture in those work clothes.  But that's the risk you run when you have children. 



Meanderer said:


> It was great to see your Mom in the boat!


She always rowed the boat backwards.  Actually it was easier that way for me, too, but I wouldn't admit it.  Something about the oarlocks being off a little.


----------



## NancyNGA

OK, so here's one last picture.  The home stretch of another jam we got into. The Ezgo just stopped running *way* back on the back property line.  Another long hike back to get the tractor this time and the same rope. Then towing the cart back home.     Gotta love that rope.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, you reminded me of the guy, walking along dragging a rope.  When asked "Why are you dragging that rope?", he answered..."did you ever try to push one"?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, we have a chain too.  It is huge, and long, must weigh about 30 pounds.  You can't push it either.  I tried.

Out to the farm today.  The goats were happy and dancing.  I think because of the sunshine and no rain.   High of 69 deg F.    There was a hard freeze in low spots this week.  Didn't realize how far down the water was until the weeds on the edge froze.  I measured 3'6" on the dock posts. It is completely dry *under* the dock now.  The turtles have definitely slowed down activity for the year.  Haven't seen one in 2 weeks.  

Had good intentions to begin cutting the alder bushes growing up on the edge while you can walk below them. 






Only got about 30 feet from the dock and found the air filter for the trimming saw laying on the ground, but couldn't find the cover. Good news is I kept my old broken saw which is identical.  The parts should transfer.  Probably only about 1000 feet left to cut.  Will begin again next time.  Eventually I may finish, who knows.  Anyway good exercise.  I need it.  Too much time spent indoors lately due to rain.

So instead I took off to check the fence.  Charge was 2500 v.  Found only one fault.  Electric wire badly twisted around the top wire of the fence. Happens when deer jump over and drag their back feet.  Brought charge up to 7200v.   This is something I'll never understand.      But I'll take it.

Domestic critters I met along the way today:  

South side.  Why the voltage needs to be up on the fence.  They are very quiet and cause no trouble, but tend to lean on fence. I like them.






North side.  Glad there are two fences separating these two.  They are very rambunctious.  They have been there for 5 years and they still bark at me every time I go by.  The goats are afraid to go to that side of the property. I would be too if I were a goat.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, your fence Saga, reminds me of a poem.


[h=3]Robert Frost’s poem, “Mending Wall,” reiterates the confusion that the proverb suggests. In the poem, two neighbors walk the length of their dividing wall each spring to mend whatever has fallen off. The speaker does not understand the purpose of the fence; however, his neighbor merely repeats the phrase, “good fences make good neighbors.” The speaker has no alternative but to continue this ritual with his neighbor each year despite his own belief that mending the wall is a waste of time.[/h]Mending Wall by Robert Frost

Something there is that doesn't love a wall, 
That sends the frozen-ground-swell under it, 
And spills the upper boulders in the sun, 
And makes gaps even two can pass abreast. 
The work of hunters is another thing: 
I have come after them and made repair 
Where they have left not one stone on a stone, 
But they would have the rabbit out of hiding, 
To please the yelping dogs. The gaps I mean, 
No one has seen them made or heard them made, 
But at spring mending-time we find them there. 
I let my neighbor know beyond the hill; 
And on a day we meet to walk the line 
And set the wall between us once again. 
We keep the wall between us as we go. 
To each the boulders that have fallen to each. 
And some are loaves and some so nearly balls 
We have to use a spell to make them balance: 
'Stay where you are until our backs are turned!' 
We wear our fingers rough with handling them. 
Oh, just another kind of out-door game, 
One on a side. It comes to little more: 
There where it is we do not need the wall: 
He is all pine and I am apple orchard. 
My apple trees will never get across 
And eat the cones under his pines, I tell him. 
He only says, 'Good fences make good neighbors'. 
Spring is the mischief in me, and I wonder 
If I could put a notion in his head: 
'Why do they make good neighbors? Isn't it 
Where there are cows? 
But here there are no cows. 
Before I built a wall I'd ask to know 
What I was walling in or walling out, 
And to whom I was like to give offence. 
Something there is that doesn't love a wall, 
That wants it down.' I could say 'Elves' to him, 
But it's not elves exactly, and I'd rather 
He said it for himself. I see him there 
Bringing a stone grasped firmly by the top 
In each hand, like an old-stone savage armed. 
He moves in darkness as it seems to me~ 
Not of woods only and the shade of trees. 
He will not go behind his father's saying, 
And he likes having thought of it so well 
He says again, "Good fences make good neighbors."


----------



## NancyNGA

Thank you Meanderer. 

After reading this poem the required (for me), maybe, 7 times, then reading just enough of Frost's biography, and finally, listening to him recite it himself, here, I've decided I like it.  But I would much prefer to have talked to Robert Frost personally. I get the feeling he is toying with us.  I don't like being toyed with.  


--------------------------------------------------------

Now quit making me think so much.   I don't have time to think. Just noticed in that picture, with the horses, that the cross brace of the corner post section has fallen off.  I wish the narrator of that poem were that neighbor. We would get along just fine.


----------



## Meanderer

From what I remember about him, Nancy, I think he was a farmer, with a good press agent.  Every poet is toying with us! Their annual walk, became a comforting ritual.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## Meanderer

Some day.....


----------



## NancyNGA

Civil War veterans at Gettysburg at a 75 year anniversary, in 1938, shaking hands over a stone wall.


----------



## Shalimar

Poetry is a complex medium, even for a poet.


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks for the picture, Nancy. Here is another view.   it would have made a better picture, without the wall, I think.  Walls do not make better Brothers.


----------



## Meanderer

Shalimar said:


> Poetry is a complex medium, even for a poet.


You are correct, Shali, but life without it would be more complex.


----------



## NancyNGA

After a long horizontal life pause this evening, I'm up in the wee hours.  Will pay for it tomorrow (I mean, today). 

Meanderer, the picture I posted was a snapshot from a video about the Civil War, and the stone wall appeared for only a few seconds.  It was just odd that a wall appeared out of the blue in such a timely fashion. The whole video would be more appropriate in a Civil War thread.
 ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVjD2DaB4bY )

Yes, Shalimar, I can see it is complicated.  You are talking to a poetically challenged person here, too, but it is intriguing to me. I may practice on a more complicated one now.  

Added at least 100 more feet to the brush clearing today.   It was beautiful weather, sunshine, high 58, no wind, just right for working. One more day and I could actually finish one leg of the job.  Maybe I'll do that Thanksgiving day if the weather is good.  Cutting the brush is less than half the job.  The harder part is stacking the limbs up out of the way.  More pictures {sigh} 







I know I seem overly obsessed about the water level in the pond, but it just amazes me.

Dock today:





Normal:


----------



## NancyNGA

mg:
Add cottage cheese to the list of things I can't eat before going to bed.  I had the craziest, vivid, nightmare this morning. 

I was trying to give a speech and the audience was a mixture of co-workers at my old job, relatives, and some members of Senior Forums without faces.  I kept getting the pages of my notes mixed up.  The SF people kept trying to help me out, my old co-workers wandered off to have donuts, and the relatives kept interrupting to tell me I should go check on my cousin.  There was also a large dog, but I don't remember how he fit in to the picture.

And they say dreams don't mean anything. :eewwk:


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Cottage cheese has been my go-to-treat when I take my BP medication at bedtime.  I tried it once without because I had a cold and woke up 2 hours later with the worst case of heartburn I have ever experienced, & believe me,  I had some real nasty times when I smoked back in my 20's.  I tried yogurt but because of the carbs I had to avoid that and then tried plain yogurt but only the brave without taste buds can eat that.  I haven't noticed any weird dreams.   My wife uses string cheese, swears by that.  I'm sticking to the CC and accept the weird dreams, seems like those are the only excitement I get anymore.


----------



## NancyNGA

Son_of_Perdition said:


> ...  I'm sticking to the CC and accept the weird dreams, seems like those are the only excitement I get anymore.



Ha! Ha!  I may try it again tonight just to see what happens.  Maybe a good dream will come up this time.  

That's the good thing about being retired.  If you miss a night's sleep, no big deal---make it up the next night, or take a nap.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Nancy, i was reading some of your earlier posts and reminded me of the reality show 'Mountain Men'  I don't know if you watch much TV.  If you don't you really need to watch those 2 characters from North Carolina, Eustace & Preston they work as a team clearing land and collecting the downed trees for lumber.  They have their own make shift lumber mill set up, they always seem to have a problem whenever they attempt something, but through creative thinking they usually come up with a solution.  They have draft horses to pull handmade lumber sleds, on one episode they created a fuel system to run their logging/utility pickup by burning wood in a 55 gal barrel and capturing the gases created through a series of PVC pipes connected to fuel their engine.  When the wood burnt down they had to stop and throw more wood on the fire to get going again, probably on the same concept as a locomotive steam engine.  Anyway they are inventive and resourceful.  Their adventures remind me of some of your stories.


----------



## NancyNGA

The Mountain Men show sounds interesting.  I'll look for it. I need a new show to watch. 

The cottage cheese did it again last night.  Dream very vivid, woke me up in the middle of the night even, but then I fell back asleep and forgot mostly what it was by morning.  The first dream was clearly about things I was thinking about that day all jumbled together. 

 I wonder if you can force a dream  about a certain subject with enough cottage cheese and concentration. Or if you get used to the CC eventually and then it doesn't happen.    Will try again tonight just for fun. 

Better run to the grocery store and stock up on more cottage cheese.    I may start gaining weight with this experiment.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Nutritiional  values of cottage cheese, we buy the low fat 1% and I use 1/2 C twice daily.   We're starting to get it in bulk at CostCo (3 lg tubs at a time).

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/15/2

It's a great source of protein, calcium and many other nutrients for a growing boy.  Low in calories (81 vs 100 in yogurt), low in carbs (3 vs 20+), 6 on the glycemic index, good for weight loss,,,etc.  I like to add a little 'Mrs Dash' but not too much, loaded it up one night and experienced my second worst night of heartburn, for weeks everything I smelled had a pepper scent.


----------



## NancyNGA

I didn't realize cottage cheese had a high level of B-12, among other things.  I like the 1% best, too.  Used to get the no fat, and the difference in taste just wasn't worth it, for only 10 calories less per serving.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## NancyNGA

A downside of living alone is that you are not accountable to anyone but yourself.  This can cause procrastination. There have been a couple of projects I've described in this diary---like the kitchen ceiling and the brush cutting---that I may not have even started had I not declared them in writing. It's as if I pretend there is someone out there counting on me to finish something. [Is that weird, or what?] I've been lazy for too long lately, so I'm going to try the same trick on another project and see if it works.   

The kitchen is the ugliest room in my house. I'd like to just paint it, get new flooring put in, and be done with it. But it's not that easy. There are always little jobs that need to be done first.  The old plaster must have been in really bad shape.  Instead of knocking it all off and starting over, the previous owner did a quick fix and just added sheetrock on top of the old plaster.  This brought the level of the wall out almost flush with the door frames.  Then he filled the gaps with caulk.  Before I paint I need to do something about this because it can't look neat no matter how beautiful the paint job is. 

The woodwork in the house is very plain---just 6" boards, no fancy scroll work.  In the guest bedroom I added a small strip of very plain molding to the outer edge of the window and door frames just to see if it would help the looks, like this... 







I think I might try the same thing in the kitchen. Clean simple lines would be fine in the kitchen.  It will at least make a clear, although almost fake, delineation between the wall and the frames for neat painting. As I've mentioned before I don't want to put too much work into this kitchen because I may have major work done on it. 
Panic sets in sometimes when I realize it's possible I might actually have overnight company one day.


----------



## NancyNGA

Why I'm up early...  Third cottage cheese dream.

My parents were in their 80's  living on an island in the Atlantic Ocean, the wind was howling. Various relatives had donated 6 of their small children for them to take care of permanently---two in diapers.  I was preparing to  move in to help out.  Talk about nightmares!!!  Experiment halted.  Don't need any more of this stuff.:eewwk:


----------



## Meanderer

"Telling" someone that you are going to do a certain task, motivates you to do it.  Accountability sort of comes into play!  Keep it up!


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes, it may be like, "Your word is your bond."   If I tell someone I'm going to do something for *them* I will do it---period.  This is a little different.  I'm doing something for *me* but it may be a similar thing.

[Plus putting it in writing is even better.  You can't deny it later.  Especially if you can't edit after 2 days.]


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

NancyNGA said:


> Why I'm up early...  Third cottage cheese dream.
> 
> My parents were in their 80's  living on an island in the Atlantic Ocean, the wind was howling. Various relatives had donated 6 of their small children for them to take care of permanently---two in diapers.  I was preparing to  move in to help out.  Talk about nightmares!!!  Experiment halted.  Don't need any more of this stuff.:eewwk:



There I went again giving health advice when I have no clue what I'm talking about.  Maybe it's your female 'nesting' taking over.  I would probably avoid that trigger (late night snack of cottage cheese) that causes the long supressed urge to kick in.  You aren't putting too many hemp hearts in?  My wife claims they make her tongue go numb.  I say it's her hasseling me and has nothing to do with the hearts.  'Fuzzy navels' (peach schnapps and orange juice) after working swing made my tongue go numb, although I think it had something to do with the crushed ice.  Hit my 'kill' switch I'm rambling again!


----------



## NancyNGA

Son_of_Perdition said:


> ....Hit my 'kill' switch I'm rambling again!



Ha! Ha!  You are doing just fine.  I'm never giving up cottage cheese, just not before bedtime anymore.  It's good stuff!  Your table shows it's even better than I thought it was.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thanksgiving day.  Beautiful weather, high 68, sunny, just a little wind.  Dinner was 1/2 a frozen pizza and a few handfuls of Nestle milk chocolate baking morsels. 

Finished cutting the brush from the dock to the head of the lake, then came back trimming scrub pines along the road. These are sprouts coming back from stumps the beavers left several years ago.  Ugly looking stuff. It was a choice of whether to quit soon enough to be able to pile the branches all up, or finish this section.  At least I got the branches tossed above the old water line before lower back muscles locked up.  A few more days of this and I could get back into shape. 

This was not a necessary job, but I'll be glad I did it. Trees and bushes just keep growing and the sooner the better.  I'm debating whether to do the other side of the pond.  A lot of trouble to get there and it drops off pretty steep. I'll do it some time before spring.

High temps and sun brought 4 turtles out of napping to float in the sun just long enough to taunt me.

One last job I'd like to do on this side is cut 2 maples in front of the cabin.  Probably not large enough to hurt the porch if they fall the wrong way.  I know in theory how to do it, but it doesn't always work that way.  The junk pines in this picture are already gone.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nancy, whenever I complain about my little daily chores, I have to keep you in mind, you're such a hard working gal. :love_heart:  Looks like you have very mild weather today, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Meanderer

Glad you enjoyed your turkey pizza, Nancy!


----------



## Shalimar

Ooh, that pizza looks good!


----------



## NancyNGA

Don't forget the dessert.


----------



## NancyNGA

Bought the molding for the woodwork yesterday without agonizing too much over it.   I chose pvc.  Expensive but easy to work with.  It is 8' long.  The ceiling in the kitchen is 8.5'.  What's the probability I damage one of those new ceiling panels before I finish this job. 

 Should have done the woodwork first because I'll have to do a lot of sanding with dust floating up there, too. See, I thought I had this all planned out in order---start at the top and move down.  Nope. 

 High of 72 deg F and sunny, rain predicted for 3 days starting Monday, so decided to mow up the leaves in the front yard. Will work inside when the weather is bad, maybe.


----------



## NancyNGA

Just reporting in that I *am* sanding woodwork in the kitchen.  First round with a belt sander. The last coat of paint was that old DuPont Lucite semi-gloss stuff.  It is like rubber.  Great to cover hairline cracks but won't sand, just rolls up.  I'm shaving off some sheetrock that is actually *higher* than the woodwork in a couple of places.  Been nagging me for years.  That was fun.  Otherwise, not so much.
.

The big news for everyone else here appears to be that the University of Georgia and their football coach (Mark Richt) parted ways. 

No more unless something happens. :zz:


----------



## NancyNGA

Finished the sanding on the door frames last evening. I'm not proud of the job, and had  to keep arguing with myself to stop. 

_It can't ever be perfect, in this house.  
This is probably only temporary anyway.   
It is already so much better than it was, and I lived with it just fine like it was for 30 years._

Washed frames, removed dust from everywhere, including wet-mopping the floor. Didn't want the cat running through dust because it might contain lead.  I'm taking a couple of days off to rethink the next step and catch up with routine stuff.

Change subject.  Searching through pictures for another thread I ran across this one of my father and me.  It had to be 1956 or 1957, so I was about 10-11:






There was no information on the picture at all but I remember the approximate route we took to get there.   My parents (pretended to?) let me do the mapping on trips, so I've always loved maps.  Cranked up Google again last night and names started coming back. That lake is called Bain Lake, near Port Loring, Ontario, Canada.  We were staying at a cabin on nearby Seagull Lake, but the fishing was supposed to be better at this lake.  That fish is a Northern Pike, and we caught at least 4 of them that evening and ate them.

The cabin had no electricity or running water, a wood cookstove, an open ceiling with mice that ran across the ceiling joists at night. There was an ice box and an ice house.  You had to dig down through lots of sawdust and haul up a big chunk of ice, which had been cut from the lake in the winter. For events that happened when you were a kid, you tend to remember only things that would interest a kid, don't you?  Too bad.

I guess everyone has good long term memory.  It's the short term that you need to worry about.  But I like puzzles, so it was a fun exercise.


----------



## Meanderer

What a neat picture, Nancy!  Thanks!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

A few years ago my 2 daughter's were living together with their husbands in the same house to save on expenses.  They decided to remodel one of the large bedrooms into 2 smaller ones.  Studs, nails and sheetrock later they had moved to the taping, the youngest daughter's husband was an autobody man and he was given the task to finish the taping.  It almost became a joke what with his experience and need for a beautiful smooth finish and their need to hurry.  He sanded, buffed, sanded, buffed, applied compound, sanded, buffed driving everyone to frustration.  When he was finished you could almost see yourself in the finished walls.  Of course within a few months of kids occupying the rooms all the professional look was gone, but it became a standing joke to talk about.


----------



## rider1046

What a nice memory, Nancy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks everyone.   Wish I knew what that structure was.  Looks like some kind of grain shoot at the left.  It was abandoned, even then.  Didn't care at 11yo.

Son_OP, I've watched sheetrockers work and that's the way the good ones all do. Whoever lives in that house now will appreciate it every time they repaint.  You should see the work in a couple of rooms in my house.  Had to cover with wallpaper.


----------



## Pappy

Hi Nancy. I was trying to get some order of all my old photos, didn't succeed, and I found this one, dates in the fifties, of one of my grandfathers goats and the shed he milked them in. Her name was Rags as she was a long haired goat. She and Josie were both very gentle goats.


----------



## NancyNGA

Aww.. what a sweetie.:love_heart:   Thanks, Pappy.


----------



## NancyNGA

Continuing the story, here is my father on our vacation a few years later at a different fishing cabin near Peterborough, Ontario.



I see a few bottles of Molson and a lot of Iron City, plus the usual suspects.  He had a great sense of humor.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, your Dad is one lucky guy!  As I began to scroll down,I thought, great picture.....then I came to the bottom!  HAHA!  You Dad's "stage dressing" made for a Super photo! You are one lucky girl!  The guy below, caught a Blatz beer!


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Meanderer. Everybody liked my father.   If I have a sense of humor at all, it is due to two people:  he and my best girlfriend from grade school.  And, btw, he would be thrilled I posted that picture to the whole world.


----------



## NancyNGA

Just a quick update...

Almost panicked about wheat straw for bedding Saturday---everywhere I went they were out, said there was a shortage, and they couldn't get any.  Finally found it at Home Depot and got 12 bales.  That should be enough for the winter. Without it I might have had to put jammies on the goats every night this winter.  

One small step forward. Removed the shoe molding from the main part of the kitchen today, except behind the stove.  Then there's the nook off the kitchen for the table. That part will be trouble.  Won't bore with details.    Not necessary to do either of those until sheet vinyl is laid---waaaay down the road.    I'll figure out what to do by then.

Got appointment for impression for tooth implants on the 15th.  Time has just flown!  I'm so used to things the way they are now, it doesn't seem that important anymore.


----------



## Meanderer

...just in case,you can't picture it!


----------



## NancyNGA

_Hey Teach!!!_      See, it never occurred to me that anyone couldn't visualize a goat in pajamas.  

What little show-offs they are!  Those are custom made pajamas.  Better get the sewing machine oiled.  Don't want my goats in T-shirts or second-class outfits, in case I run out of straw.

Btw, this video shows what I'm talking about when I say the goats are dancing.  It's that little bouncy, twisty, side-step they do when they run (~0:20).  They still do that at almost 12 years old, but they don't bounce quite so high.  

Great video.  Thank you.


----------



## NancyNGA

One day, maybe 20+ years ago, I went out by myself to enjoy an afternoon at the cabin.  When I drove down to it, there were 4 mature men on the opposite side of the lake fishing.  They didn't offer to leave, so after a while I decided to row the boat over and talk to them.  I had a .22 rifle with me and thought I'd take it along (unloaded). Don't know why really. I wrapped a jacket around it to hide it, and just about the time I started loading the boat, they took off running into the woods.

About 4 years ago, I met one of those men who was helping someone install gutters on the mobile home out there.  Somehow the topic of the lake came up, and he asked me if I remembered that incident and I said yes.  He said something like, "When we saw you coming with that shotgun we decided we better hightail it outta there."  We had a good laugh about it.  I was a bit embarrassed.

I'm putting this happy-ending story in here because it may be useful later. I want badly to type something nasty right now and this provides a distraction for my fingers.  Went out to the farm today, and because of that, I'm not in a good mood.  If I post anything else my dark side may show, and I may regret it.  Good night.


----------



## Pappy

Good morning, Nancy. I hope the day is a little brighter than last night. I did enjoy the shotgun story. Being an old country boy myself, I like your farm stories.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks for reading Pappy.    Just got a call about a lunch date with a good friend, at McDonald's, so things are looking up.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

:lol:

Meanderer, do you know Steve???

He was admitted to the ICU this afternoon with 3rd degree ear burns and a bad case of rolling eyes. layful:


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> :lol:
> 
> Meanderer, do you know Steve???
> 
> He was admitted to the ICU this afternoon with 3rd degree ear burns and a bad case of rolling eyes. layful:


...lucky guess, Nancy....end of story!


----------



## NancyNGA

Yesterday out at the farm the woman who lives next door came by and asked if her husband could hunt deer on my property.  I said No.  I've already told her husband No and I've told her No before.  My parents got fed up with her coming by and asking them. 

She mentioned they had tried unsuccessfully to go in with 2 other couples to buy 26 acres on the other side of her, and adjoining me, for shared hunting rights.  On 26 acres?   Point being he has friends interested in hunting too. 

_I don't want to run into 4 men with deer rifles in the woods one day, instead of 4 men with fishing rods on the lake.  
_
The *main* thing that got me riled up is how she keeps on asking. Other things she said, too, but they aren't important.    End of story.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer:  Yes!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And lots of these will do in a pinch if there are no giant Hershey bars:







------------------------------------------------


Between Lowes and Walmart I bought 29 POSTED signs today.   Going to put them on the back side of the property Saturday, unless it rains.   The neighbor lady will be mad, but I'm not doing it to annoy her.  Honest.  In fact annoying her scares me.
.
.


----------



## John C

Just had my first total computer crash (Error code OFOO:075D) which means everything is gone.  Had to buy a new computer and the one I got was with Windows 8 which, for me, has been user unfriendly.  I'm starting over with an old laptop with Windows XP which I love.  Had to register again with this forum, and others.  I hope to be "back up to speed" by the first of the year.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hey John!  I'm guessing you posted this in the wrong section, but Hello, and welcome back!  

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This was another one of those days when I fell asleep in the middle of the afternoon and now it's late and I'm not sleepy and bored, so I'm going to post more pictures.

:sorry: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How I was mistreated in the summers as a teenager
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






First, my responsibilities, among other things, were to pull weeds from this really long bank behind our house, and mow the lawn.  Looks like I might have been wolfing down a few too many candy bars that summer. 






Then we took a trip to Alaska in 1962 in this thing.  That is a '62 Chevrolet pickup, and my mother peeking out that window.  






Guess where I had to sleep for 4 weeks on that trip.  But at least I had my own private air vent you could crank open on top.






Just to prove we made it there, this is Smokey the Bear and me.  






 We went to Fairbanks and Valdez. There was a 1100 mile stretch of gravel road you had to pass through in Canada at that time.  I'm sure it is all paved by now. Most all of our other pictures of that trip are on 35mm slides. Not ever going to pull those out.  Aren't you lucky?!


----------



## Pappy

Amazing pictures, Nancy. Sounds like you folks had a fun trip.
I hope the posted signs work. My wife's father had a large farm, years ago, and posted his land every year. Seems so the hunters from the big cities could not read and paid no attention to the signs. Good thing he had nine big sons to persuade them off.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, truth be told I was a little too old for that trip.  I was 15.  Had it been 5 years earlier it would have been more fun.  I would love to go now, but under the same conditions as 1962.   Who knows, it might be bumper to bumper traffic going up there now.



Pappy said:


> My wife's father had a large farm ... Good thing he had nine big sons to persuade them off.



So that makes 10.  How many children were there, total?


----------



## Pappy

15......:holymoly:       PS...I think I married the gem of the family. :love_heart:


----------



## NancyNGA

What a pretty day today!  Sunshine, no wind, high of 75 deg F.    

Put up all 29 signs---2 on that neighbor lady's property line. Still could use more.  Boy do they stand out!  I did those 2 walking. The goats rarely follow me walking anymore, but this time they did.  When we got to the two dogs, they high-tailed it back to the barn at first bark. It made me feel bad, like they finally trusted me to take them somewhere safe and I blew it. 


Finished piling up those bushes cut down from the edge of the lake. Dug a rock out of Shorty's hoof.


The only new thing is new neighbors.   I didn't mention the woman told me someone *else* bought the 26 acres. She said the new people were going to build a house and already told them they couldn't hunt there. Amen!!!!  Here is the map (did I say I love maps?). The blue is the newly sold 26 acres.  Mine is outlined in red and that woman and her husband are squished in the middle. :devil: ( Strange property lines out there.)


 


And I've got 4 new neighbors on the back side.  Here are two of them.  I like cattle.


----------



## Meanderer

Dead Sea





Nancy's


----------



## NancyNGA

*  Man reading map *


----------



## SeaBreeze

I love your Alaska and camper pics Nancy, I wish we had our truck camper for our trips to Alaska and Canada, but we were much younger then and could handle the tents on the ground.  I really enjoy reading your diary, so interesting and almost always brings a smile.  :thankyou:


----------



## Pappy

Or maybe :


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy: :lol:


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze said:


> I love your Alaska and camper pics Nancy, I wish we had our truck camper for our trips to Alaska and Canada, but we were much younger then and could handle the tents on the ground. ...



SeaBreeze, what parts of Alaska did you visit?   I remember the AlCan Highway was *not* made with tourists in mind.  I believe it was constructed by the army.  So they stayed far away from the mountains.  I also remember heavy road equipment parked around, because that gravel road washed out frequently in the spring thaws.  In fact the road toward Mt. McKinley was closed the year we were there (in August).


----------



## NancyNGA

This old house can really mess with your mind sometimes.  You see something that looks like a bad repair job and you curse the previous owners for being sloppy.  Then you tear out what they did, and find out there really wasn't anything else they could have done, because the house has peculiarities and so many remodels over the years.  So you build it back the way it was, hoping it will look as good as it did before you tore it out. Not so far with this project, but I always hold my breath every time I try to "improve" something.

I finally got one door frame trim done---juggling levels and squares.  The dust can pile up and the countertops can be cluttered, but I can't stand something that looks crooked.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I did the best I could.  Split some differences. This is the first time I've ever used *just* glue for molding, but that's what they recommended.  The glue is so thick I can barely squeeze the gun.  I think it is old. Will try heating it up a little next time. Decided to let it sit overnight to see if anything changed. (Would the molding be laying on the floor in the morning?) 

This is my new toy.  It's called an "oscillating tool."  I've tried the sander and the cutting blade.  The reviews complain about the sanding discs on all of these tools, but how much sanding can you do with that tiny bit of sandpaper.  I think they're expecting too much.  The cutting blade will let you cut out under door facings to insert new flooring, and the sanding disc strips away old paint in corners and close to the floor in seconds.  So far I like it.



Will try to finish the other two doors tonight or tomorrow. I've decided to trim the baseboards too because the door frames will now make the baseboards look crummy.  But what about the window frames??  These projects always balloon.

Dentist appointment was this morning.  New implants scheduled for Jan 11th.


----------



## Meanderer

...just don't glue the windows and door shut!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer

HAHA!  Looks like the same guy, Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA

Picked up some pellets for the goats after lunch, ran them out to the farm.  Shorty's foot is looking good.  Put out straw and swept. Charge on fence is down to 1000v.  I didn't see any problems when I put up the signs, but you have to really concentrate while you're driving around to see tangled wire faults. No time to check today. It gets dark about 5:30.

Finished the door facings tonight.   I will not take pictures to prove this, because a room being prepped for painting and flooring looks horrible.:eewwk:  Only hit the ceiling 4 times with molding and it didn't appear to do any damage. The glue gun sat on my stove atop a double boiler on low most of the time and that worked.   I can truthfully declare that I made 2 perfect miter joints!  I can die happy now.  The others---not so much.  I think I inherited this obsession with neatness from my father.  You should see the kitchen cabinets he built in our old house. 

Since this kitchen project may not be finished until forever, here is a picture of the beginning of another project. This is me 12 years ago sighting down a string to line up rods to attach posts for the pole barn for the goats. (Talk about a wide stance.)  The ground was solid rock at the back so we had to use concrete and anchors.






And this one after 10 of the 12 posts were set. The other posts required digging with a posthole digger.  Hard work.   My mother and I spent literally days trying to get these things squared up before we set them, and got it *almost.*   Almost is not good.  I know how to do it next time. 






Got a Christmas card today from a cousin.  First Christmas card in years, if you don't count my insurance man.   I don't want the card thing to get started.

Time for another break.


----------



## imp

Nancy, your OP has now received 50,000 views, by far the most of any I have seen. Congratulations! You should receive commendation for the perceptiveness shown in the choice of topic! So, you will! YA GO GIRL!     imp


----------



## NancyNGA

Imp, the views can be explained. I have the oldest diary, many of those views are from cyber attacks, and a bunch are probably from me correcting endless spelling and grammar errors.   But thank you for the nice comments.


----------



## NancyNGA

*"Why in the world would two women buy goats and try to build a barn themselves?" *I sometimes forget why myself.  Maybe I'll finish this story.  Nothing else happening. (Hang in there.  Pictures at the end.  Ha!)

_Some background_.  During my parents' marriage they built 8 buildings, did 2 complete remodels to existing buildings, and 5 major additions. Whether I was living at home, or visiting them wherever they lived, they were always working on something. They surely must have enjoyed it and made a good team. My father, at 83, had to give up all of that kind of work due to illness. It seemed like they both lost interest in everything after that. 

_Why goats_? I had been wanting to get the property out at the farm fenced for a long time because of trespassers, and because the lake was a bit dangerous.  It would add value to the property, so I decided to go ahead with it after I retired. Goats were initially just an excuse I made up to the neighbors why I was fencing the place. 

But the more I thought about it, the more goats seemed like not a bad idea. Brush was growing up everywhere, and if we were going to have a good fence, might as well put something in there.  It would be something my mother and I could look after together.  It wasn't a decision made lightly. _What if she didn't like them?_  I knew it would be at least a 15 year commitment on my part.

It turned out to be the best decision I ever made---for my mother. Although she never cared much for dogs or cats, she fell in love with these goats. They were all she talked about for the next 10 years.  She made several trips a day down to the barn to check on them.  Forced her to remain active. I truly think they added five "good" years to her life.  

So why not hire someone to build a barn? It would be another project we could work on together until the goats came in the spring. I decided to give it a try, buy only what materials were needed each week, and if I couldn't do it, so what! It would be fun trying.  

It took us about 4 months working 2-3 days a week. She just assumed I knew what I was doing. In fact the days off in between I would study building plans and figure out what to do next time.  It was like cramming for a final exam.  Btw, don't tell anyone, but we did this without a permit. It was just a  few square feet larger than the minimum required. But I did follow code to the letter, and was going to plead ignorance if there was a problem. No one has said a thing. Probably felt sorry for two little old ladies trying to build a building.

I followed a building plan I found on a Canadian government website. The post tops were sawed off with a chain saw on a ladder. Very dangerous, but couldn't figure out how else to do it. 






It had an unusual roof plan where the purlins were 2x4's place vertically. Much stronger and easier to do than typical roof designs. 






The roof was easy.  






Then covered it with 4x8 barn siding.  This picture is a year later with goats.  (The barn is 16' x 24')






End of story.


----------



## NancyNGA

It was really windy today, and with high of only 51F  it was too cold to want to check the fence.  Supposed to get down to 30F tonight.  Started to leave and decided to go back and put out more straw for the goats.  And because of the direction of the wind I was finally able to sneak up to the barn and see what the sleeping arrangements were inside before they heard me coming.  My _bottom-of-the-pecking-order _goat was nestled right in the middle of the pack.    I was afraid he might get pushed out.  It happens sometimes.

Two more Christmas cards came from cousins! This all started because I had to call one of them about my mother's death last February. If my mom could have arranged it she would have forbid me to call them. (That's the way I want it, too.)    One cousin, who I haven't seen in 40 years, gave me piano lessons for 2 years, and I would have continued except she forced all her students into mandatory annual recitals.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    She wrote a threatening note on the card saying I'M NOT GOING TO LET US GET OUT OF TOUCH FOR 40 YEARS AGAIN!!!


----------



## ndynt

Love your barn and of course your goats. Aren't the zoning laws, in rural areas, annoying.  Especially the size restrictions.  Wanted to build a teeny tiny house and the zoning laws find them too small.  Have to be twice the size.
 I so love reading about your goats. Have a great affection for them.  The house I grew up in was on a steep hill...with a ravine at the very back.  Impossible to mow.  So we had a herd of goats and my chore was to unchain them and bring them to the barn every afternoon.   Can understand why your Mom loved them so.   They are so very affectionate and personable.  
NE Fl is getting chilly also.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi Nona!   The property is zoned primarily agriculture.  The building was not for human inhabitants, and didn't have water or electricity at that time, so the permit rules were pretty simple.  Basically make sure you get those posts sunk deep enough, or concrete pads heavy and deep enough.  What we did was actually overkill. 

:tmi: (I can't stop myself )
.

It's so nice to hear from you again.


----------



## ndynt

Never too much information, Nancy.  Enjoy your details.   My land is zoned agricultural also...so a pole barn might have been more acceptable. LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Since last time...  

Trimmed goat hooves.  They were not cooperative at all, none of them, not even my shadow goat Shorty.  Tried a few times to catch Rusty.  I've run out of tricks.  Evidently he has a very good memory. Even if you do catch him, it's a rodeo trying to trim. 

Too much rain to check fence this time. The leaves on my neighbor's dogwood tree just changed to red.  Leaves have been long gone on mine. Hair is getting too long again. Probably go back to the short straight cut for a few weeks.  Diary says last perm was October 21.  No wonder.  I've said this several times before, but time really flies lately.  Three more months and things will start greening up.

Finished the trim work and prep in the kitchen. No excuses left to keep from painting now. Maybe I'll work on another project to delay. Or maybe just take another long break.


----------



## NancyNGA

Just reporting in because ...

After 5 straight days of rain, with the exception of about 8 hours Tuesday, the ground has finally reached saturation and the water is starting to creep in at the bottom of the front wall of the basement.  Once it starts that, you can count on every bit more rain that falls to come in.  Not supposed to let up until 8am.  If it gets heavy tonight it will have to be monitored during the night. I've dealt with this before, so no panic.  Good old wet/dry shop vac is ready, but some things may have to be moved around.   Good exercise, right? One time this happened before when we got 8 inches of rain in 2 days.  You literally couldn't keep up with it just vacuuming.  Reminds me a little of the Calcutta incident.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wow Nancy, sounds like you got a LOT of rain there, hope you don't get flooding in your basement.  We have a wet/dry vac too, but thankfully by me too much rain is rarely a problem.  I admire your positive attitude about the stuff you have to deal with, aside from your usual work and chores on your property, I'd be cursing, crying or a combination of the two.  Love your goats and barn pictures!


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, SB, no big deal really. I know what to do. So far I've vacuumed up 9 gallons of water.  It's only crept out about 4 feet from the wall.  It is just seeping presently.  I think the rain has taken a break but it's supposed to return big time overnight.  

Decided to run to Lowes, get some more molding and trim the window frames, too.   The saw is down the basement and since I have to go down there and check occasionally anyway, it kills two birds. Found just enough molding in the basement for the baseboards, but it's wood.  I'm already hooked on this glue (as construction material, not inhaling).  Get some under your fingernail and it almost has to grow out.  That stuff isn't ever coming off.  I may go glue the wheels on the shop-vac. They keep falling off.  Ha!

Sorry, I'm' just rambling on....


----------



## ndynt

What kind of glue is that, Nancy?    After reading of your last goat adventure....last night I dreamt of baby goats.   A very strange dream...must have been you herding a long line of baby goats down the highway.  Fortunately you sold me a tiny one for only $30.  Sadly when I woke up.....he was not here though.


----------



## NancyNGA

Nona, you know when you ask me a question you'll get TMI.

I guess the fancy name is adhesive, not glue.  It comes in a caulking tube.  It's to attach molding made of  pvc (like plumbing pipes) to anything.  It (pvc) is so much easier than wood, doesn't split, paintable.  You can't really tell the difference if you have to paint it anyway. 

Oh dear, dreaming about goats.  You must have had cheese before bed.  Did you see that video of goats in pajamas on post #630 of this thread. ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfxUt9UM0nc ).  Thirty dollars is about what I paid for my goats.  I've got one I'll give you for free.  In fact I'll pay you to take him, throw in a bale of hay, and pay shipping.

The rain is starting up again.  I fell asleep watching TV today so I'm good 'til at least 2am.


----------



## NancyNGA

Looks like the weatherman got it slightly wrong.   Basement was fine in the morning. Thirteen gallons total. We were lucky.  The worst rain passed, and is passing, north of us. I feel sorry for the folks in the mountains today, if the radar map is correct.  It is so warm and muggy out there right now.


----------



## NancyNGA

I got my Christmas present---complete peace of mind for the day.   Can't get much better than that.

Yesterday may have been the best Christmas ever.  No worries.  No responsibilities. No mail.  No phone calls.  I had the ringer on the house phone turned off. Will check answering machine in the afternoon today.  But some good back and forth on SF in the morning --- just right.  Did not let past memories enter my mind.  

Decided to run check on the goats.  They were all healthy. Gave them some ginger snaps for their present. The barn was a mess due to being cooped up because of rain.  Swept that all out.  Sun came out.  75F high.  

Food was some frosted mini-wheats, microwaved frozen chicken patty, club crackers, apples, and a ham & swiss sandwich without the bread.  I ran out of bread. Would have had pepperoni pizza but the dollar store was closed.  I don't care what I eat. Just don't like to get stuffed, and I didn't.  

But a whole month of Christmas was a bit much, for me.  Made the actual day seem anticlimactic.  Ready to move on.nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

Cheer up Nancy, in the New Year you can always raise monkeys! Happy New Year!


----------



## NancyNGA

*Happy New Year to you, too!
**
*


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Management suggested that I remove the photo, some might find it offensive.


----------



## NancyNGA

Such a nice picture Son.   So peaceful.   She sure is a cutie.


----------



## NancyNGA

_The Sistersville Ferry may be in trouble financially

_KNIGHTS RADIO TO HOST ‘FIGHT FOR THE FERRY’ (March 11, 2015)

The highlight for me as a kid, on the trips to visit my grandmother in West Virginia, was crossing the Ohio River on the ferry between Fly, OH, and Sistersville, WV.   This is the front and back of an old postcard showing the ferry.  The date must have been no earlier than 1955, based on that first car.  When I first started crossing I'm pretty sure the tugboat was larger, with a paddle wheel in the back. 













Here is a video of a recent crossing I found on the net.  I can say for sure this boat is MUCH, MUCH faster (4.5 minutes!!?).   I still remember the crunching sound when it would hit the other bank.layful:






I can't find any information whether they ever collected enough money or not.  I bet some of the folks there will hate to see it go.


----------



## NancyNGA

:rain:
We've been having more rain---not real hard, but steady.  Basement is seeping again. Vacuumed up 47 gallons today so far.  I'm keeping track so as not to be accused of exaggeration.  One more rain episode tonight, then it's supposed to pull out tomorrow morning, and none predicted for a week, but we've heard that before.  Not a big deal, just a nuisance.  We are lucky compared to what some are having.  I've been pulling up molding from around the nook area of the kitchen.  Not necessary to paint, but I'm procrastinating on that.  The kitchen is cluttered with appliances pulled out from the walls.  It's an obstacle course.  

I'm terrible about picking paint colors. They never come out the way I expect.  I'm thinking about light pastel green---not a yellow green, but not a blue green either. Maybe it's called moss or sage.   Which brings to mind this clip from _Mr. Blandings Build His Dream House_ (1948):

(click image for video)




I have white cabinets and appliances. This is the closest picture I could find to the color on the internet. My floor would be dark marbled green/gray tones.


----------



## Shalimar

Love it Nancy. Sage is a gorgeous colour for a kitchen.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Shalimar.  My bedroom used to be that color.   I'm sorry I decided to change it.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks Shalimar.  My bedroom used to be that color.   I'm sorry I decided to change it.



Nancy, you should have listened to the old Sage.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, you should have listened to the old Sage.



Or the Moss Monster?




This is getting too silly.  Haven't had coffee yet.


----------



## Karen99

Nancy..I love that old Cary Grant movie ..and yes..matching paint.  When we had the whole house done inside and out I was going nuts figuring out colors.  I love greens though, and we did our bedroom in a light moss green.  I experimented in the one spare room I use as an office and did this desert rose color that made me cringe at first..but after I put up new blinds and curtains it was so nice.

I'd like to repaint the kitchen/family room so I'll probably be browsing paint chips soon. mg1:mg1:


----------



## NancyNGA

Karen, I hate those little tiny paint chips.  But just before I painted that bedroom, I matched the wall paint to a chip and saved it.  So I'm hoping that will make it easier for the kitchen.  Now they sell these little sample cans of paint so you can try it out, but they are so expensive.  Last time I checked they were $7. What if it takes you 4 or 5 tries?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

When I was living on my little 3 acre gentleman's farm I fought flooding constantly.  I know we went through several sump pumps over the 11 years (always had a new one in reserve).  Our acreage was located at what I called the drain plug of the valley.  Everything fed into the drain ditch across the road from us.  One winter they didn't stop the irrigation water early enough and the canals all froze leaving massive ice chunks.  It rained heavily in late Jan the ice blocked the flow of runoff.  Our house & acreage had 3 feet of standing water.  Basement flooded several times until late spring (who thought putting one in that house was a good idea?  Or, who thought building a house in the valley's lowest spot was smart?).  I finally gave up, sold the house never telling the new buyers about the flooding.  My bad but I had my back to the wall, escaped with no profit & never looked back.  I think the new buyers thought they had low balled me & won.


----------



## NancyNGA

I am partly to blame for this, SON.  There has been so much rain this fall I never got to clean out the gutters.  I have a vacuum contraption and it doesn't work very well if the leaves are wet. We also have a ground squirrel problem.  They make tunnels which funnel water toward the house when it rains heavily.  The neighborhood cat is too well fed to help much. 

But this is nothing compared to what you have described with that house.  Good you got rid of it before you got too much invested in it.


----------



## Meanderer

While reading a bird book this morning, I learned that the Tufted Titmouse was known to steal hair from sleeping dogs, cats and squirrels, to use to line their nests.  While googling it, I found the "You Goat Girl" blog that you might enjoy reading.





Juvenile Tufted Titmouse


----------



## Karen99

So cute, Meanderer.  I love birds. We feed hummingbirds and have for as long as I can remember.  I especially love the fat little Chickadees.  When it rains a lot, the rain gutter makes a tiny pool in the dirt.  It's fun watching the fat little babies Bob around in there taking a bath.


----------



## NancyNGA

Karen we've fed the hummingbirds too, for years.  What I get a kick out of is they spend so much time chasing each other off from the feeder.  If they'd just sit quietly and drink, they wouldn't need so much food anyway.  But they won't listen to me.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> While reading a bird book this morning, I learned that the Tufted Titmouse was known to steal hair from sleeping dogs, cats and squirrels, to use to line their nests.



Are you a bird watcher?   There is a bird out at the farm that I've *never* seen, only heard.  It makes this loud monotone Morse Code type song:  _dash, dash, dot, dash_,  all day long.  Can drive you nuts after a few hours.  I've searched bird calls on the net and can't identify it. You just reminded me.

Thanks for the link on the Goat Girl.  I read it.


----------



## Karen99

NancyNGA said:


> Karen we've fed the hummingbirds too, for years.  What I get a kick out of is they spend so much time chasing each other off from the feeder.  If they'd just sit quietly and drink, they wouldn't need so much food anyway.  But they won't listen to me.



Yes!  They will hover by the slider if the blinds are open..or if I sit on the patio they will hover at eye level.  They inspect every bloom on my hanging plants there..I can see them out my kitchen window. They do fight over feeders too..amazing! I love that zzzzoom they make when they zoom by.  I'm devoted to them


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Are you a bird watcher?   There is a bird out at the farm that I've *never* seen, only heard.  It makes this loud monotone Morse Code type song:  _dash, dash, dot, dash_,  all day long.  Can drive you nuts after a few hours.  I've searched bird calls on the net and can't identify it. You just reminded me.



Nancy, in Morse code, that series spells the letter "Q"!   I became a bird watcher, of sorts, when I received a good pair of binoculars as a gift from my workplace, on my 25th anniversary.  At the time, we had more trees, including two giant catalpa trees.  My Wife and I developed an interest, and enjoyed the many birds.  The most colorful was the Scarlet Tanager, which was florescent orange with black wings.  The largest was the Great Horned owl, as he passed through. 






They say that a bird of bright plumage, has a weak song, and visa versa.  The one exception, that became my favorite bird is the Northern Mocking Bird.  When attracting a mate, they perform flying somersaults in the air, resembling pinwheels,  as they display their striped wings.  And of course they sing!

The big trees are gone now, but the mockingbirds still come around each year.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, in Morse code, that series spells the letter "Q"! ....(clip)...my favorite bird is the Northern Mocking Bird.



Meanderer, the bird I heard certainly wasn't a *Q*uail.    The mockingbird is my absolute favorite bird. When you have time here is a 7.5 minute continuous string of calls from one mockingbird.  Amazing. 

Mocking Bird Calling

We have at least one great horned owl in town. He would call out at about the same time every evening when I went walking this summer. 

 In Ohio we could hear screech owls at night in the woods way back behind our property.  You  must have them in PA, too. I've never heard one here in Georgia. Talk about spooky---it sounded like a woman screaming for help.:eewwk:

Eastern Screech Owl Call


----------



## Meanderer

"This song was written in 1855 & sold more than 20 million copies of sheet music. It was even used as a march in The Civil War. Dolly Parton sings like a bird throughout. Stuart Duncan is exceptional as always. "Listen to the Mockingbird" is from "Divided & United: The Songs of The Civil War" released in 2013. Enjoy"!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Karen99

I loved this song when I was a kid.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hey Karen. :wave: I forgot about that one.  Thanks.


----------



## Waterlilly

Love the song birds. Even though we only moved 100 miles south, we have different birds here. We of course still have bluejays and crows, but some more colorful birds too.  I love cardinals, they always bring thoughts of my Dad.  If I could only keep those dang squirrels out of my feeders!


----------



## NancyNGA

Waterlilly, I used to put out sunflower seeds in the winter, primarily for cardinals.  The squirrels were the biggest nuisance at first.  Once I got the feeder squirrel proofed, the mourning doves moved in.  They would get in the feeder and rake the seeds on the ground, then fly down and eat them.  They would tell their friends and dozens would show up.


----------



## NancyNGA

Came across this picture by accident.  These are those prizes you used to get in capsules from gumball machines. I would beg for those whenever we went to the grocery store when I was a kid.   Even now I'm jonesing for that little red knife.  Some passions never die.  Sigh...


----------



## jujube

NancyNGA said:


> Came across this picture by accident.  These are those prizes you used to get in capsules from gumball machines. I would beg for those whenever we went to the grocery store when I was a kid.   Even now I'm jonesing for that little red knife.  Some passions never die.  Sigh...
> 
> View attachment 25391



Oh, yes!  No trip to the grocery store would be complete without a long drawn-out wheedling to get one of those out of the machine.   You could little stuff for a dime or really prime stuff for a quarter.


----------



## Karen99

Okay, I confess...years ago I loved the horse race game at the fair...you know the carnival area.  I don't want to think how many quarters I spent.  I had all the "trophies".  I know I'm among friends and won't be judged   :fun:


Well, from the tiny plastic horse to the ginormous metal one.  No, I didn't get the one with the clock in its belly.  





Nancy..your post about the knife in the plastic bubble lead me to think of this....my sordid past!  

​:hide:


----------



## NancyNGA

Karen, we used to have a horse just like that at home!  Even had a ring hole its nose.  I never knew where it came from or what happened to it.  So maybe someone won it as a prize.  I forgot all about it.  What a coincidence.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Guilty as charged, in my youth & still celebrating what our county called 'Peach Days' in early Sept.  3 days of parades, gaiety and a carnival midway.  I never rode the rides, my weakness was the games.  One year I got into tossing dimes into plates.  Got quite good in my mind, 1st level win was those rear view mirror dice you see in the Cheech & Chong movies.  I never took them back uptown to upgrade to the next level and ended up with 27 pair.


----------



## NancyNGA

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I never took them back uptown to upgrade to the next level and ended up with 27 pair.



Twenty-seven pair!   Did you keep them all?  

You folks sound more experienced than me.  The only one I remember was the fishing thing, where you tried to hook a (plastic) fish and each one had a number on the bottom.   I never won anything.:sorrow:  Safer to play the gumball machines.


----------



## NancyNGA

Since last mention of the goats you could just cut and paste this statement in several times:
_"Checked on the goats, swept barn, put out food, they were all fine_. "
Boring. Until yesterday. 

It was a beautiful day, high 61, no wind. It is a long walk down to the barn, maybe 300 feet past the fence gate. If there's no wind the goats always come out of the barn before I get there to see who it is, because they can hear the gate latch.  They didn't come out. Starting to feel uneasy. 

I walked in and they just stood there like:  Who is this person? Just ignore her and maybe she will go away. (Not normal)

Dixie is lying in the corner shivering, doesn't get up to beg for ginger snaps. (Not normal)

Shorty won't eat ginger snaps at all. (Not normal)

The top banana goat we call Green (involves spray paint, probably explained already) has a hard lump the size of a golf ball on the side of his jaw. I wiggle it around to see if it's attached to bone. Could be a deep abscess.  Too deep to drain if so. 

Go back to the house for a thermometer and antibiotic. Decide to start pen-G on Green, will wait and see if it starts to get better or worse. 

Dixie's temp is 101.8 (102.0 is normal). Now she acts fine. 

Check Green again, and the lump is gone from his cheek. 

_*Boy that penicillin works fast!!! *
_
Evidently it was some hard chunk of cud stuck between his cheek and his teeth, and I dislodged it by wiggling it around. I panicked. It's always something new with them. There has never been a repeat of any illness. All this learning is going to waste. Shouldn't have given a shot, but I panicked, because we lost one once by being too cautious about starting antibiotics.

Rusty is just fine as usual. (darn) 

So the whole day could be summarized in one sentence: 

_Checked on the goats, swept barn, put out food, they were all fine_. 

But it sure was exhausting this time.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Awww Nancy, exhausting's okay when the end result is good.  Glad your goatkids weren't really sick, and you didn't really mean that about poor Rusty, did you?   End lesson, boredom is good. :love_heart:


----------



## NancyNGA

This is my _final_ attempt to photograph some of the erosion terraces out on the farm, taken this week. 







I simply can't get a picture that does them justice...


So, my solution is to keep a 1951 aerial photograph of the property.    This way I can get them all, in only one picture.layful:



A few of those terraces are only about 10 feet wide. The original owner planted cotton on every little bit of cleared area that was available, according to the neighbors.


----------



## Meanderer

....losing ground!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer:
_
Though I live in the valley of the red clay, I fear not erosion, because I *own* the valley.  layful:_

 Every bit of that property drains into the lake.  In other words, the property is a big bowl, with a lake at the bottom. If anything, I will get some of my neighbor's dirt. The lake will never go dry, but it may get filled up with dirt one day.  Deepest point I could find when I first bought it was 29 feet.


----------



## NancyNGA

Cut my hair a few days ago, and the current avatar is exactly the way the *cut* looks (well, at least for a few minutes after I comb it), but the *color* is not.   My hair is a mousy brown.  That looks like what they might call strawberry blonde.  I'm seriously thinking about coloring it that shade just for fun.  I'm leaving the picture up there for a few days to see if it starts to annoy me. 

_Just checking in to report progress_.
I've got the main part of the kitchen all ready to paint, in fact more than ready because I kept thinking of more things to do to put off painting.  But I did do a large patch on one wall just to see how the green color will look.  It's going to be great!

But there is still a problem with the breakfast nook area. The previous electrician added a switch for an outdoor light and cut the hole for the box too close to an existing receptacle.  So he had to use a metal cover plate and cut it off to fit.  Plus he put it in crooked.  I can't stand it.  See how awful it looks!!!

 

 These are not on a wall, but on a wooden box built out from the wall, made to look like a vertical beam.  Who knows what is under there.:eewwk: Will have to pull one out and see.  I've been thinking about how best to fix this.  Suppose I could paint the rest of the kitchen and think while I'm painting.   (Did I say I hate painting.)


----------



## Shalimar

Nancy, I really like that hair colour. I think it is very becoming.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Shalimar.  You are too kind.


----------



## NancyNGA

Monday morning I got the crowns placed for the teeth implants.  It's over!!! First impression, based on less than a day, is these things are great.  Already can't tell the difference from real teeth.  It has been 9 months from start to finish, but one tooth took a couple months longer because of the bone graft.  That's because the tooth had been missing for decades and the bone had shrunk.  Fingers crossed nothing fails. I've read horror stories on the internet, but only people who experience horror tend to post.  Dentist said he's never had anyone who had problems so far.

Update on the truck. It's been 3.5 months. Up until one month ago it had not used any oil.  But on that day it acted just like it flooded when I tried to start it.  I didn't think it was possible to flood an engine anymore. When it finally did start, a big cloud of blue smoke came out the exhaust.  Three days later the oil had dropped by about a half quart. It couldn't have been a coincidence, could it?  No change since then. Otherwise I was ready to declare victory.  But why did it happen?   Still wait and see.   Now I have to get the oil changed.  It's only been 2 years.  Ha!

I'm stumped on the kitchen outlets.  The electrician broke the little bridge between the two receptacle boxes when he put in the top one, so both will have to be moved slightly.  Looks like the only solution may be to cut out a rectangular section of the box (fake beam) and replace it.  That will not be easy.  I might put trim around that piece and make it look like it was meant to be different.   I did pull out the switch and the box is hollow.  That's good.  Talking to myself again.layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Need to fill in this space with something before it just becomes "testing"...

Last week I got a bright idea of mixing some sunflower seeds with the pellets for the goats.  They need a little fat in their diet and the seeds have a lot of minerals. 

The squirrels have been gone so long out there since I squirrel-proofed the barn ceiling, I forgot all about them.  Last time I went out there was a squirrel in the barn and you could see the hulls in the feeder where they had picked out the seeds.  Worst part is they will soil the feeder pans, and the goats don't like to eat anything dirty.  Individual feeding is impossible unless you tie the goats all up at once in 4 different places, and I could never catch Rusty, anyway. 

 I have 39 lbs of sunflower seeds.  Back to the drawing boards on that.  The squirrels and the goats always keep you on your toes.


----------



## NancyNGA

Whenever I can outsmart the goats it is a good day.  Today was one of those days, and I'm feeling cocky, and want to write something silly.layful:  Sorry.

*Sunflower Seed Feeding Strategy*

Below is a picture of the outside of the partition in the middle of the barn for the goat pellet feeders.  Keep in mind some of these goats weigh near 200 pounds, and can push very hard, so, yes, I did build it like a fortress.






Below is the inside.  There are 13 plastic removable feed pans---5 on the back side, which we don't use anymore, leaving 4 on each of the opposite sides.






I really need something like one of those basketball play diagrams to explain the rest of this.:joke:



Details of strategy:
Use only 2 pans, separated by at least one pan, on each side.  Tie Shorty to a pan, because he will hang back and just watch otherwise.  Let the other 3 goats run free. Put seeds in 2 pans on opposite side from Shorty first.  Then run around and fill the other 2 pans ending with Shorty. Stand guard next to Shorty and hold your position until it's all over.

Predicted behavior of goats:
Dixie and Green (the 2 overweight ones) will race for one of the first two pans and duke it out because they will be afraid the other one has something better.   Rusty is 3rd on the totem pole so he will run to another pan.  This leaves one pan momentarily vacant. Eventually Green and Dixie will shift to that vacant pan. They will then try to horn in on Shorty, but I will be waiting there to stop them.  I'm still top banana in the pecking order, so Rusty won't come near me.

It worked like a charm!!!!



Dixie tried to get into Shorty's pan twice, but I pulled her out by twisting her ear.  No left over seeds.  Squirrels will have to dig up some of their acorns tonight.:devil:

Wish I had a video of it.


----------



## Pappy

Goats are very strong, Nancy. Our old Billy goat would knock out the side of our barn just to get out. I think he did it just to chase me all over the place. I use to hide in the outhouse until he tried knocking that over. Geez, I hated that goat.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Goats are very strong, Nancy. Our old Billy goat would knock out the side of our barn just to get out.



They really are, and also when they try to compete with each other for food.    I can still  beat them in a pushing match, though, as long as they don't get a running start.  

One drug me across the ground for a long ways once while I was hanging on to him with a rope.  It happened when the vet came out. I knew if this goat ever got loose we'd never catch him again, so I was determined not to let go.


----------



## NancyNGA

There are more problems in the breakfast nook area than I thought. Not surprised.  So I've decided to finish the main part of the kitchen and then start on that part.  That way I can at least move some stuff back to the walls and have more room to maneuver. I've got one coat of paint on the main walls.  Will do a second coat tomorrow. It might take three. 

The problems:
1.  That pair of electrical outlets. Came up with two possible solutions for that.

2a.  The plywood underlayment above the subfloor doesn't come close enough to the wall in many places.  I think the best thing to do is visit the floor installers and ask them if that is my responsibility, and if so, what do they recommend. I don't think most houses nowadays even have a subfloor. 

2b.  There is a small piece near one corner that really should be replaced.   It evidently got wet long ago and the plywood has separated.  The nook used to be a back porch.  You can see it in a 1923 aerial photograph.

3.  There are way too many lights and receptacles on the electrical circuit there, and it is the only circuit left in the house that is not grounded.  If I'm ever going to fix that, now might be the time to do it, not after painting. [Not sure it's worth it.  It's been like that for 33 years and I've never tripped a breaker yet.]

[I learned from asking questions on (expert) DIY forums to try to use the right terminology.  Else you really get clobbered.]


I think I'll start counting calories tomorrow.  May actually record everything I eat here, for accountability.   Would still like to lose those 5 lbs I tried to lose last spring without much luck.


----------



## NancyNGA

If you want to torture me, just make me paint walls.  No, ceilings are worse.    It took all afternoon just to cut in around all the woodwork and ceiling.  The second coat is worse because you can't tell where you've been.  Enough whining. 

Put the wall rolling off until late evening. [Did the first coat with a brush.]  Forgot that I threw away my old roller pan last time.  Used a (new) cat litter pan instead, because I really wanted to get this done tonight.  It worked well enough, as long as you kept it tilted. 

Good news: Didn't drop the paint bucket on the floor, didn't have to worry about covering the floor with plastic, and maybe it only needs two coats.  

So here goes the diet....

Morning weight:  128.4

Calories:
McD's cheeseburger + 1 french fry: 320
Lean Cuisine dinner:  220
1 cup mixed vegetables:  100
Small apple, 1/2 oz cheese, fat free Coolwhip:  280
13 peanuts:  100
Total:  1020

Yes, it is possible to eat just one french fry, but it ain't easy.  layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Pretty day today---high 58 F and sunny.   The weeds have been growing in the yard all winter and the summer grass just turned brown last week.  Daffodils are almost ready to come out.  Very strange winter so far. I should have done something more productive today.  Instead just did little things that needed to be done. Not worth mentioning.  Went shopping at Tractor Supply, then Walmart for groceries, and Lowes.  

Morning weight: 126.6 (drop means nothing)
Calories:
2 frozen dinners: 410
2.5 c mixed vegetables: 250
2 small bananas: 200
1 oz cheese: 120
peanuts and oyster crackers:  130
Total:  1110


----------



## NancyNGA

_Rings _(by Cymarron)  Orginal version, 1971.

Going to post a link to a song occasionally at the top of this diary. My obsession with music may have started when I discovered the player piano in the basement as a little kid. While the others were singing _How Much Is That Doggie In The Window,_ I was probably humming _Silver Threads Among the Gold_, or _Marching Through Georgia_. I've always been out of sync. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unloaded 4 bags of goat pellets and put out a whole bale of straw today. The goats may get lost in all that straw tonight, but you can't really put out a half bale. It explodes when you cut the strings.   Found this mess on the floor of the barn---sunflower seed hulls. And that many more on a shelf above. 






Left a large glass jar of seeds down there last time and the squirrels chewed a hole in the lid. 






They got nearly the whole jar emptied through that little hole! At least they didn't knock it on the floor and shatter it.  The goats really need some fat in their diet. It will show up as dull coats eventually. I've changed goat pellets back to timothy/alfalfa to cut calories. 

:tmi: 
Squirrels have a bladder smaller than a marble (fact), so they leave a trail of stinky greasy stains wherever they go. That smell attracts other squirrels and is almost impossible to remove completely from wood or concrete.  

Shorty has back problems. His spine appears to be gradually curving upward. Could be because of an injury?  I doubt it's arthritis because I don't see problems in any joints. Gave him a shot of pain killer today just to see if his behavior changed. Couldn't tell much difference, but he certainly acted more "mellow" and not so nervous around Rusty. I feel sorry for him.  


Morning weight: 125.8 (drop still means nothing)
Calories:
4 oz _very_ lean gr. beef + 2 tbsp catsup: 350
1 small banana: 100
2 ginger snaps: 50
3 tbsp flaked coconut: 70
1 frozen dinner + 1c boiled vegs: 270
Salad (1/3 sm head lettuce, 1/2c vegs, 4 tbsp dressing): 260
Total: 1100

It is so much easier to stick with this diet when I have to post everything here every day. :thanks:


----------



## Waterlilly

Nancy I always check in to see what is going on with you. Imagine my shock when I read your post about your haircut and that it was like your avi, I look at your avi and it is a goat! 

Those pesky squirrels, they would get in my horse feed. Now I just battle them for my bird feeders. Pam works good on the stands though.


----------



## NancyNGA

Waterlilly said:


> ... Imagine my shock when I read your post about your haircut and that it was like your avi, I look at your avi and it is a goat!
> 
> Those pesky squirrels, they would get in my horse feed. Now I just battle them for my bird feeders...



Ha! Ha!  I'm sorry, Waterlilly.  I said I'd post that avatar until it annoyed me.  It did.   

I battled the squirrels in the bird feeder also. After them, the mourning doves moved in.  One would land on the feeder and scratch all the seeds down to the ground.  Then it and its friends would come eat them off the ground.  A few doves can pack away a lot of bird seeds. I gave up.


----------



## NancyNGA

Nothing happened today.  It seems like if I do a lot of work one day, I'm useless the next day. Is it physical or mental?  I suspect mental. Trying to keep under 1200 cals/day. Today it was hard to stick with it, mainly because I didn't do anything productive, just fun.  And woke up hungry.  Normally I don't want anything  but coffee (or maybe hot tea) until noon.

Morning weight: 125.2 
Calories:
1 McD cheeseburger and 1 mozarella stick: 370
1/2 c lima beans, 1 apple:  220
1 Lean Cuisine frozen dinner + 1 cup vegs:  330
1/2 fried egg sandwich (1 sl bread, 1 egg, 1 pat butter):  210
Total:  1130


----------



## NancyNGA

Got one coat of paint on all the woodwork. With a 100 year old house, which was rental property for several years, it is really hard to catch all the numerous flaws before painting.  You'll be painting along and see something you missed---a nail hole, or something that should have been sanded, and weird things you can't imagine.  It is really tedious stop-and-go work, and I had too much caffeine today (tea), so not as much patience.  Second coat should go easier.   

 Today was the 5th day of this dieting.  If the deficit is at least 700 cals/day, that would be one pound down.  Maybe this part of it can be over in 4x5=20 more days if I can stay with it.

Morning weight: 125.0 
Calories:
1/2 fried egg sandwich (1 bread, 1 egg, 1 pat butter):  210
banana, apple, 6 peanuts: 240
salad (lettuce, 1/2c lima beans, <1oz cheese, 3 tbsp dressing): 390
frozen dinner + 1c vegs: 320
Total:  1160


----------



## NancyNGA

Rain/sleet was predicted to start after 3pm today.  The plan was to check on the goats before the rain.  Arrived at 1:30 to find the power company trimming trees right beside the barn with one of those big noisy cherry-picker trucks. 







Goats were gone.  The guys said they went _that-a-way,_ so I headed off walking expecting to find them around the corner---got all the way to the cabin and it started sleeting.  No goats.

While I was gone the men had moved their truck right into the middle of the deep pile of "stuff" I had been shoveling out of the barn and were now hung up. It was 37F out there today, the coldest day of the year so far.  I got worried they would not leave before the goats got soaking wet in the rain. I'm sure they thought I was overly worried, but cold, wet, and stressed out, is not a good combination for goats.  So I jumped in the EZ-GO and took off looking again. Didn't find them until about 3:00 pm, but they followed me back in spite of the strangers and noise.

I had not dressed for all this---hands frozen, feet soaked.   Water hadn't soaked down to the skin on the goats yet, probably because it was mostly sleet and bounced off. Locked goats up in the barn, except smart-alec Rusty was having none of it.  He is so darn clever he outsmarts himself.  He stayed outside (under an eave) for an extra hour.

The truck made big trenches trying to get out. They wanted to fix it before they left, and I wanted them gone.  Told them there needed to be a drainage ditch there anyway.  That is true, but a neater one would have been better.






Found a can of corn in the pantry, and the only coffee was dollar store brand instant that was so old you had to chisel out a chunk to make coffee.  It was bad, bad, but it was warm and it was coffee. Somehow stress and cold make me more tired than working.  Fell asleep at 8pm and didn't wake up until 11pm.  That dangerous late-night snacking period had passed.    End of story.

Morning weight: 124.6
Calories
1 cheeseburger, 1 mozzarella stick:  370
1.5 c canned corn: 210
2 ginger snaps: 50
1 frozen dinner, 1/2 c mixed vegs (half lima beans):   290
peanuts: 60
Total: 980


----------



## NancyNGA

Expecting rain tomorrow.  Couldn't stand it---had to go check on the goats again and make sure they recovered from yesterday.  They are fine.   Did some more painting.  Almost done with the woodwork.  I really should take down the pantry door and try to square it up.   It's starting to sag.  Maybe I can think of something else to stop it.  Went over on calories a little today, but low yesterday. 

Morning weight: (predictably low)
Calories
1 McDouble:  390
1 frozen dinner (170), 1/2 c lima beans:   290
Salad (lettuce, 1/2c limas, <1oz cheese, 3 tbsp dressing): 380
1 banana, 1 hard boiled egg, 6 peanuts:  230
Total: 1290


----------



## NancyNGA

Nothing to report.  May be freezing rain out at the farm tonight.  I think we are going to be lucky in town.   Furnace is acting up a little again---short cycling, not coming on sometimes.  The last repairmen who came out told me they don't make furnaces to last more than 10 years.  What?!!  

I used to drink a lot of coffee (decaf), all day long, but added regular tea lately---a lot of it.  The caffeine is definitely doing a number on me.  The jitters make you feel like you're hungry when you're not, and I can't have that happening right now. Need to either switch to decaf or cut way back.   Guess today turned out to be egg day. 

Morning weight: 123.8
Calories
2 hard boiled eggs:  180
1/2 egg sandwich:   210
1 sliced apple, <1 oz grated cheese, fatfree CoolWhip (all mixed together): 250
1 frozen dinner (220) + 1c mixed veg: 320
3 deviled eggs (halves): 180
snacks: peanuts, 2 tbsp vegs:  60
Total: 1200


----------



## FazeFour

NancyNGA said:


> I used to drink a lot of coffee (decaf), all day long, but added regular tea lately---a lot of it.  The caffeine is definitely doing a number on me.  The jitters make you feel like you're hungry when you're not, and I can't have that happening right now.



Decalf tea tastes pretty good, Nancy. I drink loads of tea, and I really don't taste a difference when I use decalf.


----------



## Pappy

I've just started drinking hot green tea, I've always hated tea, with a teaspoon of raw honey. You know, it's not bad. Instead of a snack in the afternoon, I'm drinking this.


----------



## NancyNGA

FazeFour said:


> Decalf tea tastes pretty good, Nancy. I drink loads of tea, and I really don't taste a difference when I use decalf.


Good to know!  I didn't like decaf coffee at first, but got used to it quickly.   I'm going to get some decaf tea today.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> I've just started drinking hot green tea, I've always hated tea, with a teaspoon of raw honey. You know, it's not bad. Instead of a snack in the afternoon, I'm drinking this.


I tried the green tea, and it seems very weak.  Finally put it in a black cup and that made it taste better.   Seems like I can eventually get used to most anything.  I drink tea with artificial sweetener.  I've even got used to that.


----------



## NancyNGA

Bought some decaf tea this morning and have been drinking it all day. It makes a big difference---I'm laid back today. It tastes just fine. 

In case I ever start to think I'm trying to be too perfect on this kitchen, I'm posting proof here otherwise.  The pantry door is coming apart and sagging.  It is not enough to be a problem, YET.  The only way to fix it _perfectly_ is to take the door apart, glue it all back together, and re-hang it. Instead I cleaned the old paint out of the joints, squeezed it together as much as possible with clamps, and screwed a corner iron onto it from the inside to stop it from getting worse. The crack wouldn't close up more than this,  but I don't even care.layful:












I can fix it to make it look decent now from the outside.  It lasted for 100 years.  If it lasts 20 more that will be fine.  I also should have taken off all the hardware and removed the old paint.  Didn't do that either.  Yes, it bugs me, but not enough to do it.  :torn:

There are so many flaws in the walls and woodwork in this house, it takes a lot of work just to get them to look halfway decent. Painting is done as much as I want it to be for now. Next is the nook part of the kitchen.  I hope the flooring installer will help me move the stove out of the kitchen.  It is _really_ heavy and awkward.


Morning weight: 123.6
Calories
1 cheeseburger + 1/3 sm fries:  370
2 deviled eggs:  120
Salad (lettuce, 1/2c limas, <1oz cheese, dressing): 430
1 frozen dinner (170) + 1c mixed veg: 270
Total: 1190


----------



## NancyNGA

My motley crew today.  They are actually enjoying the cold weather, with no insects.

Rusty, ornery as ever.





Dixie, hoping to get a gingersnap.





Shorty, my shadow.





Green.   He is the one in my current avatar, only taken 10 years ago.




　
Wish I could come up with a better name than Green, but nothing seems to stick.   Any suggestions?


----------



## NancyNGA

_I Led 3 Lives_ was a TV show back in the 50's starring Richard Carlson. We watched it every week.  I now lead 3 lives:  (1) at the house in town fooling around, (2) out at the farm looking after the property and goats, and (3) time spent on the internet (in town only).  It's like switching gears all the time.  But life sure never gets boring.


 Tonight is going to be another cold night, so I put out another bale of straw.  This is a picture of the goats' bed (minus goats). Camera angle makes it look distorted.






The crazy looking walls are the result of an experiment years ago to whitewash the inside of the barn.  Whitewash is safe for animals.  It was beautiful in there when we finished. It added so much light to an otherwise dark barn.  Three days later the goats had chewed off all of the whitewash they could reach, plus a little of the siding along with it.  And, No, they don't have a mineral deficiency.  Some of them just liked to chew anything they can get their teeth on, and it has a salty taste (so I'm told).    

The contraptions hanging on the left wall are temporary partitions for setting up a sick bay for a sick goat.

I'm posting this picture because when I was about to leave today I couldn't find my keys. Backtracked every step and the only possibility left was they dropped out of my pocket while tossing out the straw. Backtracking, and raking out and putting back the straw, took an extra hour.  But was good exercise.layful: 

Day 10: Morning weight: 123.6
Calories
1 cheeseburger + 1/3 small fries:  370
2 ginger snaps: 50
1 frozen dinner (240) + 1c mixed veg:  340
1/4c corn, 1 deviled egg, 6 peanuts:  140
1 oz, cheese, 1 med apple, 1/3 c ff Coolwhip: 270
Total: 1170


----------



## NancyNGA

Visited a _real_ flooring store today.  I wanted that very hard commercial grade sheet vinyl---the kind you can't poke your thumbnail into and make a dent.  They only make it in tiles now.  But the tiles they had were much better quality than any I've seen---very thick and hard.   So looks like I'll go with tiles.  

_He said if the floor wasn't level they would pour leveler all over the entire kitchen floor and let it settle out!_  :eewwk:

 What if the floor is an inch lower in one corner?  That stuff would all run to the corner.  That could very well happen in this house.  I know it doesn't have to be _that_ perfect, just locally flat.   

This would be a fun job to try myself.  The hard part would be removing the old flooring.  I got at least a few weeks to think about it.

All the sudden this dieting seems to be getting harder, rather than easier.  

Day 11: Morning weight: 124.0
Calories
1 cheeseburger:  300
hard boiled egg:  80
1 frozen dinner (410) + 2/3c mixed veg (half limas):  500
frozen entree (190) + 2/3c mixed vegs: 260
peanuts: 80
Total: 1220


----------



## NancyNGA

Just learned there is a legend buried not many miles from where I live---Old Dan Tucker!!!

Daniel Tucker (1744-1818?) came to Elbert County, GA, to take up a land grant. He was probably best known for his role as a Methodist minister who cared very deeply for the slave population. He spent much of his time teaching them and praying with them. Supposedly the song "Old Dan Tucker" was written about him.  

Gravesite:






This is a great version of the song, performed by a German group, The Gallows Fellows.  Definitely another toe-tapping earworm song (to me).







Day 12: Morning weight: 124.0
Calories
3 lg hard boiled eggs:  240
1 frozen dinner (270) + 1c mixed vegs:  370
Salad (lettuce, 1/3c lima beans, <1oz cheese, 3 tbsp dressing: 360
1 apple, grated cheese, ff Coolwhip:  250
Total: 1220


----------



## NancyNGA

This diet should have a name, because it isn't cool to be on a diet without a name, so I'll call it _The Frozen Dinner Diet_.  Spent the afternoon out at the farm today.

Day 13: Morning weight: 123.8
Calories
1 cheeseburger, 1/3 sm fries:  370
1 lg hard boiled egg:  80
1 frozen dinner (240) + 1c mixed vegs:  340
1 apple:  90
6 sm green olives: 30 (seems too little to me?)
Total:  910 

Day 14: Morning weight: 123.4
Calories
1 frozen dinner (250) + 1c vegs: 360
12 sm olives, hard boiled egg: 140
Salad (lettuce, 1/2c limas, 1oz cheese, 3 tbsp dressing): 420
1 gala apple:  80
2oz gr. beef:  140
Total:  1140


----------



## NancyNGA

.


 Ten more days, or 121.0 on the scales, whichever comes first.  Out to the farm to work tomorrow. Supposed to be high of 63F and sunny.

Day 15: Morning weight: 123.0
Calories
6 oz gr beef (drained):  420
1 frozen dinner (230) + 1c vegs: 330
1/2 egg sandwich (1/2 pat butter): 180
Snacks:  12 sm olives, 3 tbsp lima beans, 1 hb egg: 180
Total:  1110


----------



## Pappy

You see, Nancy, you're doing it all wrong.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy,
:lol1: 
Some days, on my battery scales, the number will jump around at first each time you get on,  and then eventually settle down to something.  So when I'm doing *serious* weigh-ins I'll bring out my ancient spring-loaded scales.  If they both match, that's what I use.  I should just throw away the new ones, but there's something about seeing a number down to the nearest 0.2  I can't resist.

-------------------
Saturday, January 30th

Day 16: Morning weight: 122.8
Calories
1 lg hb egg: 80 
2 (or maybe 4 ?) gingersnaps: 100
2 chicken patties: 400
1 frozen dinner (270) + 1c vegs: 370
30 sm olives: 150
Total:  1100 

------------------
Sunday, January 31st

Day 17: Morning weight: 122.4
Calories
cheeseburger, 1/2 sm fries: 410
1 frozen dinner (170), + vegs: 270
Med salad (lettuce, 1/4c limas, <1oz cheese, 2 tbsp dressing): 250
12 olives, 10 peanuts, 1 hb egg: 210
Total:  1140


----------



## NancyNGA

One of the many things I did Saturday was replace the cross-brace on a corner of the fence with a new one. Not a big deal for anyone but me.  The corner post was set crooked to begin with, so there is no way to make it look beautiful.  

Before and After: 









Normally I don't let the goats come along when I'm working on the fence alone, because it's usually too far away, and they will climb up on the ezgo every time you turn your back and start messing around with your tools.  But they like following that golf cart so much, and start dancing and running around whenever you crank it up.  It's almost as if they think it's _The Great White Lead Goat,_ ready to take them on an adventure. They were very well-behaved and settled down while I worked this time, so we all had a nice quiet outing and got some exercise. 

Met the neighbor up at that corner for the first time, even though he has lived there 16 years!  He seems very nice.  I think he is renting, but still owns the 3 horses posted in an earlier picture here. He had 8 horses last year!!!  Maybe he downsized his dogs, too?  This neighbor, and every single person who sees these goats for the first time, comment about how large they are.  Some even ask me if they are really goats.  Even the vet said our goats have "reached their genetic potential."  (vet speak for "big")

Every post needs a map.  Corner (green dot)





Monday, February 1st

Day 18: Morning weight: 122.0
Calories
4 oz fried gr beef (drained): 280
1/2 egg sandwich w 1/2 oz cheese:  220
Apple, grated cheese, ff Coolwhip: 260
1 frozen dinner (220) + 1/4 c lima beans: 280
10 olives, 10 peanuts: 150
Total:  1190 


Tuesday, February 2nd

Day 19: Morning weight: 121.8
Calories
4 oz fried gr beef (drained): 280
1 frozen dinner (190) + 1c veg:  290
Salad (lettuce, 1.5oz grated cheese, 3tbsp dressing): 370
8 olives, 2 gingersnaps: 90
2 pkgs fat-free sugar-free cocoa: 50
Total:  1080


----------



## NancyNGA

Watched some of the debate on rerun, so I'm up late. 






 Weight this morning was 120.8.  Target was 121.0.  I've had a lot of experience losing these same 5 lbs, probably 20 times in my life.  But it's not quite over yet. Next I'll raise the calorie target by 100-150 calories per day each week for maybe 3 weeks.  So this week I shoot for ~1350 cals/day, next week ~1500, etc.   It's like getting an extra treat every day now. The point is to gradually get used to normal eating, rather than just start pigging out immediately.   On the diet forum I used to belong to everyone said _slow and steady wins the race_.  I say slow and steady leads to discouragement.  I'll stop posting daily details.  Maybe weekly updates. 


Wednesday, February 3rd

Day 20: Morning weight: 121.4
Calories
2 pkgs fat-free sugar-free cocoa: 50
4 oz fried gr beef (drained): 280
1 frozen dinner (170) + 1c veg:  270
fried cabbage (1 tbsp butter): 300
1 hb egg, peanuts: 300
Total:  1200 

Thursday, February 4th

Day 21:  Morning weight: 120.8
Calories
1 McD Cheeseburger, 1/2 sm fries:  420
1 frozen dinner (190) + 1c veg:  290
Salad (lettuce, 1.5oz grated cheese, 3 tbsp dressing): 350
3pkgs ff sf cocoa, 2 tbsp ff Coolwhip:  180
Total:  1240


----------



## NancyNGA

1966.  What a beautiful smile.


----------



## NancyNGA

Beautiful day today. High 60F, no wind, not a cloud in the sky, birds are chirping, even heard a mockingbird this morning. I think spring is just around the corner. 
_
A silly little story_

When I went to college I had to commute from home all 4 years. The parking lots were far away from the classroom buildings. Commuters had to carry all their books around all day. This was before book backpacks. On some days it could be quite a load to carry in one arm. 

The student union was a regular hangout for commuters because there was nowhere else for us to go between classes. There was a bookstore in the basement of the union, and it provided  free lockers outside for you to store your things while you were shopping.  There was a big sign on the lockers, "FOR BOOKSTORE CUSTOMERS ONLY." Many commuters would use these lockers to store their books while in class. I usually always obeyed signs, but one term I had an extra heavy class load and some days I stored my books in a locker, too. It seemed like no one ever checked those lockers anyway, and there were plenty of them.

One day I came back from class---no books! I was angry. Went in the bookstore and this 30-something guy handed me the books and then very politely said, "The reason you're angry is you know you were wrong." This made me even more angry and I stomped off in a huff. It took me until the next day to realize he was correct.  If he had not stated it so simply I probably would never have figured it out. 

Since then, when I get angry over something and it lingers on, I eventually get around to asking if I'm not really just angry at myself for whatever reason.  Many times it's the case, probably even a majority of the times. Then the whole thing just fades away.  

I must have been about 20 at the time, so that was almost 50 years ago. Isn't it funny how some little insignificant incident like that can stick with you the rest of your life?  Maybe I was just very lucky to be in the right place at the right time that day at the bookstore.   

Because I had to write this story down at least semi-coherently, it finally dawned on me that a more important lesson would be how not to get angry, in that particular way, in the first place... I suspect that is more complicated than just one sentence from a stranger can solve.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nancy, congratulations on your weight loss!  It's nice that your goats follow you around sometimes and keep you company, that's ideal if they're behaving so well.  Interesting story about the book store locker too, glad you got your books back and it's really hard not to get angry sometimes, I agree that many times it's frustrations with ourselves over something we did or didn't do.  Yes, I like that song and that gal's smile and personality, honestly, when the song was popular, I had no idea who she was or what she looked like.


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze, thanks for finding that video for me.  It's a cute simple song---her only hit recording.


----------



## NancyNGA

Rusty earned a few points with me today because of mutual head-rubbing with Shorty.  Of course he did this while he knew I was watching and had a camera.  Clever little devil.






And what is this "thing" on my roof (above the broken shingle)?  At first it looked like a dead groundhog.  Maybe old Phil?





But no, it's a 2 year old pile of pine needles that finally washed down from above the dormer.  I will have to get those down now or it will stop up the gutter.  

Feb 19th was the 1 year anniversary of my mother's death.  Can't say it seems like just yesterday; can't say it seems like a long time ago, either.  It seems like, well, about a year.   My uncle called last week to say he is compiling a book about my mother's side of the family.  He wanted some dates.

Still haven't decided what to do about these two properties.  A guy who makes a living renting property just bought two more houses on our block in town.  My next door neighbor and I are the only non-renters left on the whole block.   I hope he doesn't one day make me an offer I would be stupid to refuse. I like this town. It's just large enough so that you can go out and not meet anyone you know, but not large enough to have traffic problems. I like having renters as neighbors. They come and go, and I don't like people "keeping tabs" on what I do, or don't do. 

With the usual complement of simple carbs, salt, retained water, and larger volume of food, morning weight is 123.0.  That compares to the 128.2? before I started this (-5lbs).  I want a BMI of 20, just because I want it.   Need to drop 3 more pounds. I've got a whole lot of frozen dinners left, so no time like the present.  It should only take 12 days if I stick to it, shooting for less than 1200 cals/day.   Didn't decide until yesterday afternoon, so I was off the mark that day.  So... 





Which reminds me of the Dolly Parton song Here You Come Again 
　
Feb. 19th
Calories:
1.75 Chicken patties:  350
1/2 grilled cheese:  260
Frozen dinner (220) +1/2c lima beans: 370
Apple, 5 olives: 110
1/2 egg sandwich, dab of butter: 190
Total:  1280

Feb. 20th
Calories:
1/2 egg sandwich: 190
2 gingersnaps, 11 olives: 110
Frozen dinner (170) +1/2c lima beans: 290
Salad (lettuce, cheese, 120, lima beans, 120, dressing, 140): 410
Total:  1100

Feb. 21st
Calories:
6" Subway (ham & mozzarella): 380
Frozen dinner (180) +  1 cup mixed veg (100):  280
Salad (lettuce, cheese 120, 1/3c lima beans 100, dressing 100, 5 olives): 380
6 olives:  30
Total:  1070


----------



## NancyNGA

Feeling silly again tonight, and somehow I got to thinking about winks.  Seems like winking is a lost art.  I believe my grandfather was the world's greatest winker.  He had twinkly eyes to begin with and that helped a lot.  Maybe that's why I am a pushover for a wink.   And girls can do it, too.

(I have no idea who these people are, except I've heard of Ledger, but only because he died.)

Wilmer Valderrama, Heath Ledger, and Ruby Rose (_Orange is the New Black_)













And don't forget Superman.






Now down to serious business.layful: 

Seven years ago my BMI was 24.  When I got it down to 20, BP went down to low normal, cholesterol went down to normal, knees were better (left torn meniscus), much more energy, and it never got too hot to work outside in the summers.  Only two disadvantages as far as I can tell:  less tolerance to cold weather and  more wrinkles.   I let things get out of hand last winter, but it ain't gonna  happen again (knock on wood). 

Day 3, Feb 22nd

Morning weight: 121.4
Calories:
Frozen dinner (180) + 1c mix veg:  280
Mix (1 apple, 1oz cheese, ff Coolwhip):  260
Monster Salad ( lettuce, 1/3c lima beans, 1oz cheese, 3tbsp dressing) 390
ff sf cocoa x 2, 10 olives:  110
sm apple: 80
Total:  1040

Day 4, Feb 23rd

Morning weight: 120.4
Calories:
1 chicken patty:  200 (seems too low)
Frozen dinner (210) + vegs: 310
Monster Salad (lettuce, cheese 120,  lima beans 120,  olives 30,  dressing, 140): 410
ff sf Cocoa x 2, 2 Gingersnaps, 6 Olives : 180
Total:  1070

Day 5: Feb. 24th

Morning weight: 120.2
Calories:
McD cheeseburger, 1/4 sm fries: 360
Frozen dinner (170) +  2/3 c mixed veg (70):  240
Monster Salad (lettuce, cheese 120, 1/3c lima beans 100, dressing 130, 6 olives): 410
8 olives, 2 tbsp lima beans:  80
Total:  1090


----------



## NancyNGA

Long detailed update on kitchen...

First one excuse:  Lifted an 80 lb bale of peanut hay for the goats in an odd way and got a kink in my back, but that only accounts for 3 days of not working.

The light green wall paint (Sherwin Williams) looks great. They matched the color to that of a sample from Martha Stewart paint called "Artichoke Heart." So now I have a name for it.  Everything looks so clean and bright. 

There are 4 doors and 4 windows in this kitchen, plus baseboards and some crown molding---almost more woodwork than walls.   As if I didn't already hate painting enough, I used Valspar (Lowes) semi-gloss, only because I already had an unopened quart. White over tan and 3 coats still didn't cover!  I thought maybe it was just my imagination, but found a link with 134 complaints which sound exactly like the problems I had. Anyway I absolutely can't stand painting any longer, so I'm calling it quits with 3 coats before the guys with the white coats have to come take me away.

How to fix the crooked electric switches took a long time.  Used an "old work" box, cut the upper hole larger and straighter, and repaired the cracked wooden bridge between the two using a piece of wood glued from behind with heavy duty adhesive.  It isn't going anywhere.  I'm kind of tickled with how that came out. May change out to new switches, and will get matched cover plates, later. 












　 
Floor damage.  The plywood underlay was in crumbles but the rot only went into the subfloor in one tiny spot near the wall (red circle), and didn't even go all the way through that. I filled the hole, cut a new piece of plywood and screwed it down.  There were 2 more layers of old vinyl and linoleum below the plywood, so the depth didn't match any plywood dimensions.  I added some floor patch filler to compensate.   This may have been a mistake, IDK.  Nothing will ever go in that corner.











　
Inserted a thin strip of wood along one whole wall where the gap between wall and underlay was too large.  The guys at the flooring store said you could just put in floor patch for any gaps less than that.






I've decided to go back to sheet vinyl for the floor.  If I just want to see if I can do tiles, I'll practice on the guest bathroom---it's only 7'x7' and could use a new floor.   If sheet vinyl doesn't last, I'll just get it done again. Tired of thinking about it.  It might take a while to get this floor installation arranged, so I'll save any touch up painting to do while I'm waiting.  Then there will be more work afterward, like shoe molding.

Will spend this weekend moving appliances and cleaning up.  Want to look at one spot where the old flooring is bubbled up.  I don't know if they will want to remove all the old vinyl or not.  Then shop for flooring, maybe Monday.  End of Story. 
　
Day 6, Feb 25th

Morning weight: 120.0
Calories:
4 oz fried ground beef (75%) drained, 1/4 c lima beans:  360
frozen dinner (180), 1c+ mix veg:  300
salad ( lettuce, 1/3c lima beans, 1oz cheese, 3tbsp dressing, 6 olives) 400
ff sf cocoa, 12 olives:  90
Total:  1150

Day 7, Feb 26th

Morning weight: 120.2 (salt)
Calories:
4oz fried gr beef (drained), 1/4c lima beans: 340
Frozen dinner (180) + vegs: 280
Salad (lettuce, cheese 120,  lima beans 80,  olives 30,  dressing, 150): 410
ff sf Cocoa x 2, 1 Gingersnap, 12 Olives : 140
Total:  1170

Day 8: Feb. 27th

Morning weight: 119.8
Calories:
McD's cheeseburger, 1/4 small fries: 360
chicken strips ~5oz:  290
Salad (lettuce, cheese 140, 1/3c lima beans 100, dressing 100, 6 olives): 400
ff sf cocoa x 2, 6 olives:  80
Total:  1130


----------



## Pappy

Valspar at Lowes. I used this in the guest bathroom a couple years ago. Was not happy with the coverage either, Nancy. The clerk assured me it would only take one coat, but it sure didn't. 
From here on in, I'll pay the extra and go back to Sherwinn Williams.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, I used to like Benjamin Moore best, but the last gallon of that wasn't so great, either.  I think it might have something to do with this new trend of having paint plus primer all in one.  All the brands are going to that now.


----------



## Pappy

I agree with you, Nancy. Lowes also told me I would need a primer on wallpaper, but they couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## NancyNGA

This is one of my parents' many remodeling projects---a very old abandoned house on 80 acres of land they bought near Marietta, Ohio, in the early Seventies.  They added indoor plumbing and two bedrooms upstairs.  The dark tone is from converting to grayscale. [cheap photo paper turned red] 

Before and After:









I didn't appreciate what they did at the time, because building and remodeling were always a part of daily life when I was growing up. Whatever they did always came out great every time, and I think I just assumed it must be easy.  I do know that it's much easier to start from scratch.  The house was demolished shortly after they sold the property.  

Got the kitchen cleaned up. Messed up counting calories today, because I forgot one item until it was too late. Will make up for it tomorrow.

Day 9, Feb 28th

Morning weight: 119.4
Calories:
6" Subway (ham & cheese, only):  350
5 oz chicken strips: 200
sliced apple, 1 oz grated cheese, ff Coolwhip, 260
4 oz fried ground beef drained + 1/3 c lima beans:  360
ff sf cocoa x 2, 6 olives: 80
Total:  1250

Day 10, Feb 29th

Morning weight: 118.8
Calories:
1 chicken strip: 190
frozen dinner (220) + 1 c mixed vegs w lima beans: 340
salad (lettuce, cheese 120, 1/3c lima beans 80, dressing 90, 6 olives): 350
ff sf Cocoa x 3, 2 Gingersnaps, 8 Olives, 1 hb egg: 170
Total:  1130

Day 11, Mar 1st

Morning weight: 118.4
Calories:
McD cheeseburger, 1/3 sm fries: 370
1 chicken strip: 180
salad (lettuce, cheese 120, 1/3c lima beans 80, dressing 90, 6 olives): 370
apple, hb egg, 8 olives: 200
Total:  1120


----------



## NancyNGA

Kitchen flooring installation scheduled for Monday (3/14), possibly sooner. Should start moving furniture---all but the stove anyway---by tomorrow night.  

Goats have been fine. 

 I've been in a gloomy place lately.  Nothing to do with the internet or forums.  More related to my best friend (in real life).  But spring coming, clocks changing, elections so exciting, floor coming, temperatures way above normal, birds chirping... all good stuff!    How can you be gloomy with all that?!  Think I'll go for a walk tonight.  It's been a long time.

Tom Jones and Paloma Faith - _God Only Knows_ (A 50 year old song by the Beach Boys)


----------



## drifter

Good to see you're still at it. Hope you're well.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hey Drifter! I really appreciate your stopping by to say hello. 

 Sure hope your recent health issues get resolved with just the meds.


----------



## NancyNGA

Flooring folks moved the installation to Wednesday, instead of Monday.   The kitchen has only a stove and fridge right now and it looks so roomy.  If the pantry wall were removed it would be 12'x24', and then you could have a nice total remodel done. Why I didn't want to spend a lot of money on fixing things this time. A good time might be when my vintage stove finally konks out.  Hope it's not next week.  I'm a little afraid to move it for just that reason.

Part, or all, of the motor on table saw is shot. I've needed it a dozen times lately. My dad's saw is out at the farm, and I found the assembly instructions.  I could read them backwards and bring it in town.  Many other options, too.  But I need to stop worrying about wasting money, just call Sears to come out and fix it, and get it over with.  

And the cycle continues...  Goats are shedding winter hair again. Brushed Shorty (right) and there was hair flying all over me, Dixie, and everything else, even the camera lens.






*Wormed (3/12): Shorty, Dixie, Green (check him, dose may be too small)


----------



## NancyNGA

Sometimes you just needed motivation...  For 30 years a chunk of natural gas pipe, with cut off valve above and elbow below, has been sticking up through the kitchen floor behind the fridge.   Over the years I've looked at that thing often and thought about how to remove it without sawing it off, cause I don't like sawing pipes.  Finally sawed it off.   It only took 10 minutes.   I should learn a lesson from this.

The flooring guys made a big mistake giving me 2 extra days to think. :eewwk:

Decided to saw a crack under the door frames so they can slide the vinyl under them instead of try to cut out around them, like they want to do.  It will look neater and be easier to keep clean.  Also pulling up some old loose flooring where it is buckled up underneath, because I'm afraid they will try to ignore it.  

These guys will probably hate me by the time they leave. And I've still got 2 days to think up more annoying things.layful:  [Should do a little touch up painting instead.]


----------



## SeaBreeze

I love your goats Nancy, can't believe the shedding.  The hair looks whispy like my Labradoodles, it flies all over when I groom him, it sticks to everything, when I try to throw a clump in the trash, I can't get it off my hands.  Rubbed my hands with a dryer sheet last time, didn't help.  Hope all goes smooth with your new flooring!


----------



## NancyNGA

SB: That picture just shows a fraction of the hair that came off him.  They all shed differently and at slightly different times.   The other 3 have a white cottony-like undercoat that pulls out, and the outer hair stays on.  When you try to brush one, at least one other goat will always try to squeeze in between you and the goat you're trying to brush, so you have to keep switching sides.  Silly goats. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

The one time I really miss Ohio is during presidential election years. It is so exciting there because it is a toss-up state. I loved the diversity, like a little snapshot of the US. All 3 of the _counties_ where I've lived (in OH, NC, GA) did _good_ in their primaries, on _both_ sides.:rose: 

Stove now moved to the hallway, refrigerator to the dining room. Flooring guys are supposed to come at 9:30 am. 

Saying goodbye to winter---the trees are coming out fast.  I prefer the woods in the winter.   

Photo experiment: picture of a log stuck in the pond.   Ha!    Taken 2 weeks ago:


----------



## SeaBreeze

Is that Dixie in the middle?  I love that sweet face! :love_heart:  Nice peaceful photo there Nancy.  Why do you like the woods better in the winter, easier to see what's out there?


----------



## Shalimar

Love goats, particularly golden Guernsey ones.


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes, Shalimar, those Golden Guernseys are beautiful!  You don't see any of them here.  I've only seen pictures of them.


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze said:


> Is that Dixie in the middle?  I love that sweet face! :love_heart:  Nice peaceful photo there Nancy.  Why do you like the woods better in the winter, easier to see what's out there?



SB:  Yes, Dixie is the black and tan one.  And yes, also, I like to see the tree trunks and the way the hills roll.  In the summer there is too much undergrowth.  Just looks like a clump of brush in the woods.  I always liked the Rocky Mountains, above the tree line.


----------



## NancyNGA

Mini-rant... I'm stuck here at home with no one else to fuss at until the flooring guys leave. 

They didn't listen to me.   I even took a piece of vinyl and demonstrated how I wanted it slid into the slots I cut out under the door frames & vertical molding (rather than cut out around). It was the *only* thing I asked them to do.  And then I made the mistake of leaving them alone...  They cut out around anyway.

At least there was still enough width left to slide it under the *molding* parts before they glued it down.    Now they want to caulk the gaps at the frames.  No way!!! 

Typical of _many,_ but thankfully not all, men.  ("She's just a woman and doesn't know anything. Just pretend to listen and do it the way you've always done it.")

I'm beginning to think, because you have an old house but not a fancy one, that folks assume you don't care how anything looks.  If I wanted to go cheap, I'd go to a box store.

So now I guess I'll get some tiny molding to cover those gaps.  It will look silly, but better than a big glob of dirty caulking on the floor.

(I know this doesn't make any sense.  Sorry.)


----------



## Shalimar

Nancy, I would be hopping mad, not just because of the difficulties the men caused, but because of the disrespect.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, Shali.   I guess it's really another case of being angry with myself.  I shouldn't have left them alone.  But I hate to sit and watch people when they work, partly because I hate someone watching me when I work, but also because I'm afraid they will think I'm checking up on them (which is what I'd have been doing in this case ).  I think it can be fixed.  They just left. The choice of pattern looks good.  I'm calm now.


----------



## Shalimar

Glad you are feeling a bit better Nancy.


----------



## NancyNGA

Just realized the flooring installers removed the pantry door and bent one of the hinges.   Now it hangs even more crooked than before, and won't come all the way open.  I might as well have taken that door down, torn it apart, and squared it up to begin with, and left it off until they finished.   The only place I can work on it is on the front porch, because it is too heavy to carry to the basement.  Will save that project for warmer weather.  Probably end up being the summer of 2017, or never. 

I have a bad habit of never quite finishing something when it gets down to the last little nitty-gritty details.  Will cut all the base molding pieces to fit, paint them, then install them by the end of the week.  Maybe I'll stick to it if I put it in writing here.


----------



## NancyNGA

Well that was an easy fix.  Rear turn signal light out on truck.  Checked Youtube.  Looks easy.  Got in truck headed for Autozone for a bulb.  Checked one more time. Signal now working.  I thought 20 years was kind of quick for a bulb to burn out. (Probably a loose connection.)

 Think I'll take a break now and rest from completing that project.


----------



## NancyNGA

Just got a letter from the GA Department of Natural Resources saying it's time to inspect the dam again, and they want me to call them to make sure they can get access to it.  They've never asked permission before, but then I didn't have a fence before.  They are supposed to have inspections every 5 years, but they have been way far behind  on inspections because of state budget cuts.  Is this good news, or bad?   

Probably good news.  If they say I need repairs, they will surely be able to help find someone to do it.  Was just planning to call the guy I talked to last fall anyway.  With rain about every 3 days since then, I'm sure he is way behind schedule also, but this will give me an excuse to call him.  I really didn't want him to do this until late summer dry season anyway, when the water level is low.  It's very high now and the ground is wet.   I'll think about it for a day or two.


----------



## SeaBreeze

It's frustrating Nancy when you have someone come in to do something, and you take the time to specifically explain how you want something, and they do whatever they want anyway.  I'm like you, don't like to breathe down someone's neck when they're working and don't like to be watched either.  Good luck with the dam inspection.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, SeaBreeze.

Cut all floor trim molding last night---23 separate pieces, of pvc!  Had to number them to keep them straight.  Painted them this morning, because pvc isn't quite the same shade of white as the baseboards. That stuff attracts trash like crazy (static electricity). Had to swipe each piece with a dryer sheet and paint ASAP before dust flew back onto it.   Six pieces up, 17 to go.  Taking a short break right now. 

The no-parking yellow lines on the curb in front of the house are important because parked cars block view to pull out of driveway.  A policeman out front giving tickets  a year ago told me to call the city because they were faded, but warned it would cost the city $10,000 to paint just 5 blocks.   So I didn't. This year the cars can't even see the lines and are getting tickets.  Once it becomes "a cause greater than myself," I can muster up the courage to follow up.  Ha!   A man was already sent out to look and said the whole street definitely needs repainting, and it's already on a work order. It will be 2 months.  I expected longer really.

GA-DNR is not going to do a dam inspection, only a downstream inspection to see if any structures have been built since last time. Not likely.  It's a gully down there.  Otherwise it would have to be re-classified as Type I (instead of II). At least two weeks from now.  They really don't need access for that.  She is going to email a list of contractors.  Doubt if there are any new names, but we'll see.

Need prescription refilled and doctor is not going to let me get by without an appointment this time.


_ETA:_ Molding is done.  Slight delay finding some things---one of the hazards of having to completely empty a room and putting things in every available space.  Just needs a little touch up paint. Last part is the pantry door.  I have an idea how to do that now.   After that comes income taxes.  And squeezed in between all that---the goats.


----------



## NancyNGA

Picture tall heavy pantry door balanced precariously on small round table in kitchen (had to saw 1/4" off bottom).  Filling worn screw holes from old hinges with dowels pounded and glued in. Piles of shims retrieved from the "shim room" (old joke).   Got door to hang right on the second try!!! The best anyone could do, I think, with an out-of-square door frame.  At least no one can say I took short cuts or did a sloppy job.  The hardest part of all this was getting the door on and off that table.  


Squirrels have chewed another hole in the cabin through 2 inches of lumber.  Makeshift barrier put up last time because many supplies were in town.  The whole back side of the cabin now needs to be covered with hardware cloth all along the top, because you can see where they have tried to chew through every piece of vertical siding---all in just the last month. Covered the other 3 sides 2 years ago.  There must be a thousand trees out there suitable for squirrel nests, but no.  What if they decide to try to come up from under the floor. :eewwk:


The snapping turtles are back out. Sadly, also spotted two new nesting geese on the other side of the lake.  Their babies won't stand a chance in the water.  But we wouldn't want to hurt the sweet turtles, would we?  If there gets to be too many for the lake to support, I guess I could start hauling out truckloads of feed for them. Instead, gathering up all the old milk jugs my mother saved over the years and shopping for a Ruger Mini-30 next week.

.


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're a busy lady Nancy, I really admire your energy and know-how to do all these projects. You really take pride in your work, I'm very impressed!  We have a lot of squirrels, but thankfully they're not damaging the house, my husband put up some wire mesh in a couple of places near the roof gutters years back and that seemed to do the trick.  I'm not surprise that they are drawn to people's houses and have no interest in trees.  Hope you get a good deal on the Ruger for the turtles. layful:


----------



## jujube

SeaBreeze said:


> You're a busy lady Nancy, I really admire your energy and know-how to do all these projects. You really take pride in your work, I'm very impressed!  We have a lot of squirrels, but thankfully they're not damaging the house, my husband put up some wire mesh in a couple of places near the roof gutters years back and that seemed to do the trick.  I'm not surprise that they are drawn to people's houses and have no interest in trees.  Hope you get a good deal on the Ruger for the turtles. layful:



I had a constant battle with the squirrels in my last house.  They managed to get into a space way back under the eaves and had a passel of young'uns up there.  I didn't want to seal the opening up with the squirrels still in there so I tried everything under the sun to get them out.  Someone told me that they don't like mothballs so I bought three boxes of moth balls and blew them through a tube into the area, thinking that would drive them out.  I came home from work the next day and my yard was riddled with mothballs in a semi-circle around the side of the house.  Those little rascals had thrown almost every one of them out of the space.  I just kept blowing the moth balls back into the space every day and eventually I wore 'em out and was able to plug up the opening.


----------



## NancyNGA

Yep, jujube, under the eaves---that's where they are chewing through.  When I tore out and replaced the old ceiling, because of squirrels, I tossed several boxes of mothballs in the attic as I crawled out.  Thought about making a trap door into the attic from inside at the time.  Wish I had done that now.

Maybe I should just surrender,  give that cabin to the squirrels, and build a new one made of steel.


----------



## NancyNGA

So happy to find a version of _Up On The Roof_, by James Taylor, where he doesn't go completely berserk with the melody, just had to post it. [Love the song, originally by The Drifters.]






This is just filler here, like styrofoam peanuts.  Might be in a serious mood tomorrow. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

At lunch on Easter Sunday a real life friend gave me the greatest compliment ever.  I don't think it was deserved.  Nevertheless when someone who you respect does that, it makes you want to become a better person, worthy of the compliment. 

Then I accidently ran across a video of an interview by Katie Couric of David Brooks. It was about his book, _The Road To Character._   It was surprising how many topics in that interview were relevant to a lot of the things that I have been thinking about lately. [Not expecting anyone to watch this, just including the link.]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pcZ4-etOrc  [1 hour, July, 2015]

Brooks believes everyone has flaws, which he calls "core sins," and that it takes inward thought and the ability to see yourself as others see you, in order to recognize these sins in yourself.  But he claims it takes reading, plus social interaction to correct them, and to build character.  I suppose without social interaction you would just be building _theoretical_ character, right?   He also said everyone should read David Foster Wallace's commencement address to Kenyon College, so I found an audio:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYGaXzJGVAQ [22 mins, spring 2005]

Very odd speech.  Wallace was a writer who struggled with depression.  He committed suicide 3 years after this address. 

Top it all off, Brooks discusses the new culture of  outward projection.  And Couric mentions a survey of young people in which 55% think if you don't post something on social media, it didn't really happen. Surely they must mean no one would _believe you_ that it happened?  Anyway, all this, just after posting a couple picture albums on this forum, for the first time, and in fact this whole diary itself, now seems like outward projection, and I don't like it. 

I wanted to sort all this out, but just can't write well enough.  Maybe I'll try again later...   Or maybe I'm just trying to avoid doing income taxes.


----------



## NancyNGA

_If you don't post it on social media, did it really happen?

_Way back in November (Post #566 of this diary) I described the first day of a trip to Calcutta (now called _Kolkata_), India, in 1990. I always wondered if folks thought I was making it up because there were no pictures.  Just found them today searching through tax documents. I don't think any current members of this forum would know what I'm talking about, but it's something that has been bugging me for a long time, so I'm posting them just to begin to tie up some loose ends.   All I took with me was a 20 year old Kodak Instamatic camera and 3 rolls of film.  One or the other was no good, because most pictures were underexposed. Thank goodness for digital cameras.  I had no idea they were bad until I got home.

This is part of the compound where I was staying, taken from the building I was staying in, and showing the pond that flooded the first day. 






An outdoor market across the street from the compound.  I went there almost every night just to watch people and buy snacks. At night when the power went out in the city (which was often) every shop lit candles. It was rather romantic. Second picture is Dunlop Bridge market, a community near the compound.









These were some shops on the road right behind the compound.  First picture is a bookstore (blue & yellow sign, 2nd door) and barbershop (3rd door).  I don't know Bengali.  According to Google, the bookstore is still there.   The other 3 pictures are just more shops on that road.    

















Riding on a rickshaw on the main road in front of the compound.  I only did it once. It just didn't seem right.  Rickshaws were banned inside city limits. Second is a picture of downtown Calcutta. You had to take a bus or a taxi to get there.  It was 6 miles from the compound but took nearly an hour to get there.  The traffic was bumper to bumper, with everyone honking horns to no avail.









This last is the only picture of the flood.  I put it here just to show how bad some of the pictures came out.  Boo! 







Good night!


----------



## ndynt

Wonderful, Nancy.  I often think of your post about the flood and smile.  Not that the incident was humorous.  Only your depiction of it.  Now I have an accurate mental picture of the locale.   Thank you.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks for stopping by Nona.   You always make me smile.   Btw, the incident *was* humorous.


----------



## NancyNGA

Mixed with the pictures of India was this one of my father and his younger brother, in WV.  (...so organized.)
 Maybe a young teenager?  I know my uncle was about 8-9 years younger.






The guy at the gun shop today said it is difficult to put a scope on a Chinese SKS rifle---it has to be side mounted.   They had 2 used at $300 ea. New Ruger Mini-30's are out of stock almost everywhere.  The websites that claim to have them in stock are way overpriced, like $1K.   I'll have to rethink this.


----------



## NancyNGA

Income taxes are finished!!!! 

  :woohoo1:

Just found out they aren't due until the 18th this year.   If I had known that, I'd have waited a little longer to start.


----------



## drifter

Even though some of your pictures are dark, you did get pictures. I like the picture of your dad and uncle. Glad you got your taxes done. That's always a relief. I've started writing some stuff for a younger generation but got to get it organized. My grandson set up a blog for that purpose but I'm not a skilled writer but I love that picture I chose for it. I would like to have set it up so the first is last and the last first but blogs do not work that way. I don't always comment but I look in on you from time to time. I like what you're doing.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hey drifter!  You are too modest.  I remember some of the things you wrote here.  I'm going to find your new blog.


----------



## Guitarist

I used to think I might retire to NE GA, live in a trailer (it was OK to call them that back then) on the side of a mountain on somebody's farm, not too far from a lake.

Oh, well.


----------



## drifter

For you only. Check out the the photo of the covered wagon. To me it represent the beginning of a journey, perhaps into the unknown. The horse and wagon lend a sense of history. I like the picture.


----------



## NancyNGA

Guitarist said:


> I used to think I might retire to NE GA, live in a trailer (it was OK to call them that back then) on the side of a mountain on somebody's farm, not too far from a lake.
> 
> Oh, well.



I have just the place for you Guitarist.  Side of a hill (not a mountain) overlooking a pond.  Already has a bored well and septic tank.  Just bring your trailer and set it up.

All you have to do is look after 4 goats and mow a lawn (riding mower).  And teach me how to play a guitar.


----------



## NancyNGA

drifter said:


> ... Check out the photo of the covered wagon. To me it represent the beginning of a journey, perhaps into the unknown. The horse and wagon lend a sense of history. I like the picture.



Thank you, drifter.  Great picture.  There is a haunting quality about the view ahead of that wagon.  Take care on your journey. (And take plenty of water with you.)


----------



## drifter

Nancy, in your younger years, did you ever hear of a Sand Mountain, Georgia?


----------



## NancyNGA

No drifter.  Just Googled it.   Is it a small town in NW corner of GA, or a mountain?   Have you been there?


----------



## drifter

I have. My cousin married a girl from Sand Mountain and sent a letter to me at Fort Campbell, Kentucky where I was a young soldier. He wanted me to come meet his new wife and her folks if I could get away. I had to asked a mail carrier which highway to take out of Chatanuga. He said take the Ringed- Dalton highway and fourteen miles down that highway I would come to a cattle guard and a big black mailbox just inside the fence. He said from that cattle guard it is six miles, part road and part trail up to Sand Mountain, a small community of people living a top the mountain.


----------



## NancyNGA

You sure have a good memory, drifter. I'm guessing that was Ringgold-Dalton HWY, which is probably US 41 between Ringgold and Dalton, GA.  Google maps puts a marker for Sand Mountain on the top of a hill nearby, but I don't see any houses up there on the satellite image. 

If you want to see the map, click this link:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...2!3m1!1s0x88607a7ee201da21:0xac88b7990734805a

(I like maps.)


----------



## drifter

Doesn't matte. I just wondered.


----------



## drifter

Doesn't matter.  Google maps is wrong. Sand Mountain is on the west side of the old Ringold/Dalton highway and is now populated all over from south of sand mtn. Into Chattenooga.


----------



## NancyNGA

Good to know, drifter.   Makes more sense than it just disappearing.   Although disappearing gives a person a lot more to think about.


----------



## NancyNGA

Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - _(Four Dead in) Ohio
_ May 4, 1970, Kent State University


----------



## NancyNGA

_Chasing my tail...

_The summer I worked as a waitress the career girls had an expression: "Getting Stuck."  This was what happened when your station was full of customers, and suddenly every table had a special order/emergency/request.  Panic would set in and you started running around in circles accomplishing nothing. It is starting to feel that way again.  Spring is here and it's time to start fighting the plants---lawn mowing and hedge trimming.  But none of my 3 lawn mowers would run/start last week.:eewwk:

It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know when you put something back together, there should be no left over parts. I think my father lectured me on that when I was 3.  But here is one (on a 5.5" decking board):






It belongs on a riding mower deck. IF ANYONE KNOWS WHERE THIS GOES PLEASE POST HERE OR SEND ME A PM. It was in the pile of grass clippings on the top of the mower, along with a loose bar (nut and bolt were missing). It surely didn't just happen sitting over the winter, either.  Yikes!  Anyway I could find no spring pictured in the manual or any other diagram on the net. Did a makeshift patch on the bar (long story), and in a panic decided to mow the lawn anyway. Everything worked. Bought some more time.  

More good news.  I may have figured out what is wrong with the table saw in town. The shaft of the motor was frozen stuck.  Oiled the motor, got it free, and it started up, but with considerable vibration.  The pulley had gradually slipped over tight against the motor housing and stopped it from turning.  All I may need is a special wrench---which I'll get tomorrow. 

Life is good again, at least for today!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Glad you had luck with the table saw, and hope you can use that special wrench often.   Typical woman here when it comes to where that part goes, no help from this gal.


----------



## NancyNGA

SeaBreeze, the wrench was just a little hex wrench.  Can't ever have too many of those.

Little things are not going well at all---lawn mowers, table saws, padlocks with missing keys, missing machine parts, a pond that is absolutely *loaded* with snapping turtles this spring, routine doctor and dentist appointments next week.  The final straw---happened to notice the outside fan on the upstairs AC unit is humming, just barely spinning.  

And what is my response to all this?  Start going in circles, thinking about everything all at once,  accomplishing nothing. It will pass.  Just need to calm down and get busy.  I may call the dam construction guy, make him a cash offer he can't refuse, and see if he refuses.

I did get the oil changed in the truck.  Does that count?


----------



## ndynt

Yes the oil change does count, Nancy.  I can so relate to your current status.  Everything I have been attempting or asking my very helpful grandson to do for me....is hindered by the same kind of glitches you are experiencing.  I too tell myself..."this too shall pass".  I hope sooner than I do though.  :bigwink:


----------



## NancyNGA

While trying to remove the pulley from the table saw (earlier post), the other one just fell off.  It was damaged probably from being loose.  Two new ones are coming in the mail Monday.  I'm gonna fix that saw or die trying. It may purr like a kitten when I'm done.

Had a good afternoon out at the farm today.  Stayed until 7pm. Only accomplished one useful thing---string-trimming around the house.  The rest was just fun, and I wish I could have taken you with me, Nona.

The hummingbirds showed up last week but seem to be gone now.  Maybe they were just passing through. Thought I heard a hoot owl at 4pm, two different days now.  Assumed owls only made noise at night.  Saw a fairly large fish, maybe a foot long.  Heard one frog across the lake. 

The two geese appear to have left. Yay!!! If anyone doesn't believe a snapping turtle can kill a full-sized goose or duck in the water, just Google for a video.  There is even one showing a snapper taking down a porcupine that got too close to edge.

Things I learned today:
-The soda can method of picking a Master Lock doesn't work on my lock.  Cans too flimsy.  
-You can choose a paper clip that is too large for the paper clip method.
-WD-40 works in a pinch as insect spray against _three-cornered biting flies_.
-I can still cast a fishing rod.


----------



## NancyNGA

The pulleys came early, this afternoon, instead of Monday.  

I have a saw!  

Wouldn't quite describe it as _purring like a kitten_, more like _buzzing like a bee_, but definitely no rattle, like before.   And it cuts wood.


----------



## ndynt

NancyNGA said:


> The pulleys came early, this afternoon, instead of Monday.
> 
> I have a saw!
> 
> Wouldn't quite describe it as _purring like a kitten_, more like _buzzing like a bee_, but definitely no rattle, like before.   And it cuts wood.



Wonderful, wonderful. What are you fixing/creating with your saw.   Thank you for the invitation....what a lovely day it would have been.  Wonder why there have been such a increase in snapping turtles.


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> ...What are you fixing/creating with your saw.   Thank you for the invitation....what a lovely day it would have been.  Wonder why there have been such a increase in snapping turtles.



It was good to take a break from the silly little things that get you down.   

Once a snapping turtle gets about 4" long it has no predators, except humans.   They live to be decades old.   I haven't been keeping up with them.

No projects right now.  Every once in a while you just need to cut a board.  Maybe just to let off steam.  Ha!

Did you ever go fishing, Nona?


----------



## NancyNGA

May have gotten the second lawnmower to work.  How?  Took some things off and put them back on again, no leftover parts. :shrug: Twenty minutes.  It has to be cold to test it out.  It started twice so far. Fingers crossed.  One more to go.  It was cheap, too many plastic parts, and I don't understand it.  Doesn't look promising.  May get back to square one by Monday.


----------



## ndynt

I can so relate to your mother loving to mow.  One of my favorite things too.  Love the smell of fresh cut grass...sun and fresh air and mindlessness of it.   Sadly, mine will not start.  
No fishing, Nancy.  Crabbing, digging for clams, quahoging and gathering periwinkles only.  Enjoying sitting on the rocks while others fished though.


----------



## NancyNGA

Nona, wouldn't your grandson fix your lawnmower for you?  Or are you too nice to ask him?  That's the way I would probably be. Don't like to bother people.  I bet he would enjoy it.


----------



## ndynt

As sweet and helpful as he is, he is just not mechanically inclined.  And my sil does not know anything about mowers.  I am so blessed to have them living here now, though.  They are totally spoiling me.....I have to fight to be allowed to do some things for myself.


----------



## NancyNGA

Well tell him to get on the internet and Google "troubleshooting lawnmowers."


----------



## ndynt

We are so overwhelmed right now, trying to clear out my 40 + years of belongings, I do not dare suggest that. Nancy.  Most of their belongings are in storage, until this is all accomplished.   Plus my daughter interviewing for positions and my sil working.   Bless them for doing all this for me. 
I do love me little new space.  Never thought I would say that about a travel trailer.


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> ...I do love me little new space.  Never thought I would say that about a travel trailer.



That's great Nona!  You can _go with the flow_....


----------



## NancyNGA

Heard one bullfrog today!!! :banana:

The low water level has provided a thick grassy swampy area at the head of the lake, which I think may be helping the frogs survive.  If you care to hear what the lake _USED TO _sound like at night before the trespassers hunted out all the bullfrogs and the turtles took over...

turn up the volume, click on the _Bullfrogs_ link, then come back and click on _Other Frogs_ a few seconds later (and hope there are no ads).

BULLFROGS (2:15)

Other Frogs and Critters (2:01)

It was magic, very loud, and a little frightening if you're by yourself at night.  Haven't found a single video/audio on the net that comes close.  In the late summer you can add locusts, too. Ha!

Found the key to the padlock on the boat in the glove compartment of the truck today. Now I have to drill holes for oarlocks in the new pair of oars, and hope the boat doesn't sink when it goes out.   I want to get the frogs, and the fish, and the ducks and geese back, and spend at least one more night, down at the lake, before I die.   Should probably have the water tested and see if it needs lime.  It would be a fun project for the summer, if I had time between lawn mowing, and other chores.  IDK?

Sometimes I love that place, except for the neighbors.  {Sigh}


----------



## NancyNGA

Soon after posting about listening to frogs at night, _Harvest Moon_, Neil Young, 1992, popped up on a music thread here.  Never heard it before.  It reminded me of an occasion maybe 30 years ago, during a harvest moon out in the country, but there was no dancing involved.  Young's cracking voice makes it sound even more authentic, and the harmonica @3:40 is sweet. I really like simple songs like this with simple lyrics. 

Now to get serious ...  

Done with dentist and doctors appointments for _at least _a year if I choose.  Reason for celebration.

The dentist, who checked the implants, and the woman who did a cleaning, were impressed that my gums didn't bleed even after they poked the heck out of them.  Thank you for the compliment. :hurt: Wonder if it could be all the tea drinking.  Maybe gums pickled with tannins?  

I really like this doctor.  He will do almost anything I want and doesn't nag. Last visit 2 years ago he said to do the knee surgery, get it over with, no big deal.  Now he says tough it out as long as possible.  It doesn't really hurt at all, I'm just aware of it, and favor it so it's more of a nuisance than anything.  Apparently there must be at least a little risk involved. One decision avoided.  

Discovered there are clamp-on oarlocks now, but the brackets on the boat are 5/8" and the bigger ones are more expensive than the oars.  So I will drill.  It has to be near perfect or you will go around in circles when you row.  Ha!  

The guys came by painting the curbs Monday and I lost a car length of yellow line in front of the house.  They said they were only allowed to paint 10' on either side of a driveway, and I had 27 feet.  That'll teach me to call them.  I'll have to learn to be more precise in turning now.

I've got to get more busy.  May have to post a to-do list here to shame myself into checking off at least a few things.  Trouble is, it will be embarrassingly long if it includes everything.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Interesting listening to those frogs Nancy, gotta say I'm not a big fan and haven't been around them much coming from a big city.  I was on vacation in Florida once and took a shortcut to a fast food place through a grassy/weedy field, surprised and shocked the heck out of me to suddenly have frogs jumping up all around me and hitting into my bare legs.   Glad to hear your gums are healthy, maybe I should start drinking that tea.


----------



## NancyNGA

I understand.  Somewhere on one of our 2 trips out west when I was a kid we were in a place that had little frogs like that jumping around everywhere.  There were so many you couldn't walk without stepping on one.  It *was* awful.  The things you remember vividly when you were a kid are so silly sometimes {sigh}.


----------



## NancyNGA

After being in kind of a limbo state for the last year or so, denial, whatever you want to call it, I decided this afternoon that it's time to change things. Waaaaaay past time.  I'm getting in a rut.  

Right now sorting out old documents just thrown unopened in a big box over the last year.  Need to make a 1/2" platform to raise one cabinet in the kitchen, up level with the stove, and then I'm through with that.  Maybe tonight. I'm going to order an ultra-firm mattress for downstairs and start sleeping there for the summer, because the AC unit upstairs is slightly too small and I like to sleep cold.  The cat can have the upstairs this summer. And I want to get started walking again in the evenings, when it isn't raining. 

We've had scattered thundershowers for the last 4 days. Supposed to end tomorrow morning. So tomorrow will likely be the annual barn-cleaning-out ritual---shovel, wheelbarrow, and drag with the tractor---unless it's too wet.  And hoof-trimming. Hoof trimming is easier when their feet are wet.  Everything is easier with 4 goats instead of 14.   But all this is great exercise.

Whenever it's raining, I want to try to refurbish that old Dell pc. It has a nice metal case. New hard drive, fan, whatever it takes to get it up to speed.  It will be a good learning experience.  Something I've avoided because I've never tried it before.  But I've watched people do it, and it doesn't look that hard.  Then I *may* get DSL at the farm and take it out there. 

Didn't get to try out the boat and oars last time at the pond because of intermittent thunderstorms.  It is very hard to turn that boat over, and I didn't want to do it twice, just to find out if it would float.  Got a couple of reasons to be enthusiastic out there lately. Joined a pond management forum today.  The members should have a lot of good information to share and I hope I can have some objective back and forth with some members. It's not too active though.  We'll see.  I can't really think of anything else I'd rather do this summer, at least not at this time.  

Touched base with the administrator of the old diet and weight loss forum, of which I'm still a moderator. Very tiny, only about 10 members.  He is not doing too well.  He was diagnosed with Asperger's syndrome when I joined.  I wish I could help him.  My best friend here, who turned 86 in December, is not doing well physically either. He is fine with this, but I'm not.

I will commit now to reporting tonight what I got done, only as an incentive to keep up my momentum.


----------



## ndynt

After a rain I can hear all the frogs here, also.  No bull frogs though.   You have a busy agenda ahead, Nancy.   Did not realize you had 14 goats at one time.   One or two can knock you down......when they start going around your legs.....14 ??? Oh my.


----------



## drifter

Just read your comment about slingshots. They must have been a product of the times for young adventurers.


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> ...   Did not realize you had 14 goats at one time.   One or two can knock you down......when they start going around your legs.....14 ??? Oh my.


Ha!  Nona, the way 14 large goats can charge you, if they suspect you have treats, is what caused me to build this fortress of a feeding trough.  So my mother could feed them without getting trampled.  You go inside the gated area for protection.  

I posted this earlier, but just to show you...


----------



## NancyNGA

drifter said:


> Just read your comment about slingshots. They must have been a product of the times for young adventurers.


Hey drifter!  I didn't think it went through. 

  :thumbsup:


----------



## NancyNGA

Progress report:

Did OK, maybe B+.  First the routine chores: (manual) dish washing, vacuuming, dusting, change sheets, laundry.  But that just got me back to square one.  

Paper sorting was time-consuming with not much to show but a full recycle bin, versus a big box of mail.  Found one annual city stormwater bill that's only 10 months overdue.  Only $42.  The penalty couldn't be too bad, could it?   The rest of the evening just spent putting stuff away and carrying tools down the basement. Lots of steps back and forth. Didn't get the platform made for the cabinet. Got the boards cut, but can't figure out the best way to put them together, and I'm too tired to think now. It's raining heavily right now, so  I'm sure it _will_ be wet tomorrow.  Anyway, I didn't take any long breaks.


----------



## drifter

It did,thanks.


----------



## ndynt

What a wonderful job you did on that enclosure.   How very clever.   Love it.


----------



## Meanderer

Hi Nancy, I have enjoyed catching up on your diary!  Maybe a "Turtle Farm" would be a good way to get "unstuck"!


----------



## NancyNGA

:lol1:


----------



## NancyNGA

_Where did I leave off?  _

Did not get the barn cleaned out, but just as well because it's supposed to get down to 45 tonight.  Too cold for flies to get real active.  Did trim goat hooves and decided to give tetanus boosters.  So I find this weird cauliflower-looking "stuff" just between Shorty's hooves and dew claws, *only* on the back feet, and no other goats have it.  Snap a picture, put antibacterial dip on it and head home for internet troubleshooting. Got to get internet service out there.  

Conclusion: either a really _weird_ case of ringworm or, more likely, mites.  It already looked better by the next day.  Shaved his feet, washed with Dawn, softened and scraped that stuff off down to the skin and smeared on oral worm medicine. If it's mites, that should work, but may have to keep at it.  You'd think in 12 years I'd have seen it all, but no.  And why just one goat, and why only the back feet?
Down to the pond both days and discovered.....FROG EGGS!!!:excited:  Behind a steel grate along the edge of the pond.  Just 24 hours time lapse between these two pictures: 









I'm sure they're not bullfrogs, but any frogs are welcome.  Now I know how to help the frogs---put a barrier along the edge of the pond.  Also had 4 cute little fish, probably bream, come to the edge of the pond to visit.  Tossed them some little pieces of chicken scraps and they attacked them.


----------



## NancyNGA

Sent the dam construction man an email this morning making him an offer, otherwise I needed to start looking for someone else.   His wife replied immediately saying he would call me this weekend. I know pretty much what it will cost him, from talking to the previous contractor. What a strange way to have to do business.  So here we go again...

Really busy afternoon.  Too many things to mention, but ended up with mowing the lawn.  Didn't get home until almost 8, and I'm still running late.      

Goat's feet looked great today!  Soaked them with Permethrin this time.  Apparently these mites are very common in goats, only burrow into the hair follicles, not under the skin, and some individuals are more susceptible than others.  He is even walking better.  There is no good reason for that, other than the fact that every little thing seems to annoy him more than the others.  You almost have to know each one individually to diagnose. 

The frog eggs have grown tails and are scattered about now.    Mostly they sit still, then all the sudden they swim a couple inches. Maybe I'll try to keep a record, just for fun, until I can't find them anymore.

Day 4  (48 hour time lapse and lots of trash in the picture):


----------



## NancyNGA

The contractor called Sunday night and said he would arrange for a Soil Conservation person to go out next week to determine the appropriate pipe size for the drainage system, and he'd "see if we can work within your budget."  He said count on August or September to do the job. That would be perfect timing, but from experience I'm not holding my breath he will follow through.   I think you usually stock fish in winter here.

Tried out the boat today. The new oars are longer than the old ones, and much easier to use.  This is an old aluminum boat with a license sticker on it dated 1960.  It is deep and heavy compared to new ones, but it sure is safe. My parents brought it up when they worked on the cabin 30 years ago.    Boat stayed bone dry for the whole trip! Toe at bottom proves it's me.  Ha!






Saw a large bass, maybe 18" long, come out from behind a large rock underwater near the far bank of the lake while out.  Previous owner claimed to have caught a 5 lb bass out there, but I take that with a grain of salt.  The water is very clear.  Probably too clear.  Green FA (filamentous algae) is starting to grow in shallow areas. Hope it goes away by itself when the water becomes deeper.

Many fewer tadpoles than last time.   These cuties got a slight _habitat modification_ when my foot slipped on the mud into the water, but no one was killed. Just a wet shoe.   Saw a new small wading bird out there last week. Too far away to get a picture and can't ID it from memory. [Uh oh!  Should have put a cover over top of the tadpoles, too?]   

Day 7 





The 4 bream brought some friends this time, maybe a dozen of all different sizes, and I tossed them more little chunks of raw chicken.  Now they are becoming pets. {sigh}.  

Didn't get everything done I wanted to, but it was a good day. Goat's feet still look good. Need to get out there earlier in the day next time.  Just not a morning person.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Updates.
_In an attempt to become more of a morning person, I arrived 3 hours earlier than usual to work at the farm yesterday (10:30 am).  Caught the goats by surprise.  One was sleeping so soundly he didn't move even when I poked him.:eewwk: One of ours died in his sleep a couple years ago. 

Three hours constant shoveling and wheelbarrowing, and the barn is all cleaned out inside for the year!  A little stiff this morning, but not sore.  Now there is a big pile of straw/mix that has to be moved away. The rain water from the roof on the back side of the garage is washing dirt out under the concrete foundation.  So I've decided to try to haul it up to the garage and spread it out under the roof line instead. Next time maybe. 

The tadpoles are disappearing fast.  Only about a dozen on Day 10, and no larger than the last picture. I thought making frogs was a quick process, but apparently it could take all summer, and some tadpoles are cannibalistic---survival of the fittest, not due to hunger. I did my best.  Nature can take its course now.

More chicken for the fish, then switched to generic cat kibble from the dollar store. Their reaction: to spit it out. It is 35% protein just like fish food and supposed to be as good. Can they be spoiled in just  3 days?   Would they prefer Purina?

Next major project may be to cut down the Alder bushes along the far side of the pond.  They are growing right at the full water line.






Then maybe tackle this clump at the head of the pond.  These will be hard because it's swampy.






I'm learning so much about ponds it is overwhelming. Only the top portion of the water matters to fish---specifically, whatever depth it takes for the water temperature to drop 10 degrees F. Cover is very important.  I can see there is *no* cover for the fish in shallow water.  

 I may just throw the Alder bushes in the water.  They have to be tied together and weighed down, else they'll all just float to the drain pipe. People use all kinds of stuff to create artificial cover.  Since I'm not planning to go fishing much, it might be a good way to get rid of some junk.  This could be fun.

This is _Algae Dude_, after a swim, just to show what filamentous algae can look like:


----------



## NancyNGA

If Willie Nelson had recorded a few more songs like THIS ONE by Gershwin early in his career, I would have appreciated his voice much more. I love it.  Just released in February. 

Went back to curly hair for the summer.  Too much work with high humidity to keep straight hair looking decent.  

Mild case of stomach bug this morning, so arrived even _later_ than normal to work at the farm. A beautiful day for working, high 71, low humidity.   The abbreviated plan was just to pile some straw around the garage, then try bundling a clump of alder bushes across the lake and sinking them to see how hard it would be.  If it didn't go well, there needs to be a plan B.  There are a lot of pieces of untreated scrap lumber in the basement that could be used.

Headed out in the boat with concrete blocks, baling twine, saw, etc.  Had to retrieve something from over the deepest part of the lake.  It is completely irrational, but if I know the water is deep under the boat it makes me nervous.  Phone reception is ok in the middle of the lake, but not on shore.  So I can call 911 if I do it before the boat completely sinks. Ha!

Cutting down the bushes was easier than expected, so when I got going I didn't want to stop.  Finished about 1/2 (the easiest half) of the ones on the opposite side of the lake.  By that time I was "bushed," and had to quit.  Fish seemed to have warmed up to the catfood a little. No spitting out. Discovered from pictures they are redbreast sunfish and bluegill.  Didn't get to leave until after 8pm. 

 Three loads in the golf cart was all it took.  This stuff will settle after it rains a few times:





Some demolished bushes:


----------



## ndynt

OH MY ! ! !, Nancy....that thing with retrieving something in the middle of the lake...my heart skipped a beat there.  What would you have done if you went over and lost all the boat's contents?  What do you use to cut the alders?  You truly had a very productive day.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi Nona! Thanks for stopping by.   

It was just a plastic jug floating, and I thought I'd pick it up while I was out there before it landed some weird place you couldn't get to.  Used a fishing net.  I cut the bushes with a little trim saw.  It's like a very small chain saw.  Works great.

Are you a good swimmer?   I'm not, but could probably manage as long as I didn't panic and do something stupid. 

The hard part is securing the boat when you get back to the dock.  It needs to be turned over to keep it from filling with rainwater and the banks are steep.   My dad dug a trench out below water so you could ease the boat in alongside the dock.  But that trench is way up on dry land now since the water level is down.   Maybe I should get a cover for it, but there's nothing to tie the cover down to.  For sure I need to come up with a better plan next time.  Too much work.


----------



## ndynt

Just thinking outside the box....a tarp with sinkers sewn to the edge...if you think you could throw in onto the boat from the deck?  Or wade out to it? 
As you said...as long as you did not panic...you could even dog paddle back to shore.   I have not swam for at least ten years...think it is like riding a bike?  
Have you ever lived at the lake full time?  Sounds idyllic.
Is the trim saw like this alligator jaw saw?  One of the best purchases I ever made.  I even cut down small trees with it.
http://www.terapeak.com/worth/black-and-decker-electric-chain-saw-alligator-lopper-handtool-grab-clamping-jaws/262418414950/


----------



## NancyNGA

_Thank you! _I've never seen one of those alligator saws.  It's JUST what I need!  I'm going to get one of those. 

I have a holly hedge in town that has gotten way out of control, becoming like trees. Brought the chain saw in town yesterday to cut it way back, but it is really noisy.  The neighbor's house is right near the hedge. Electric is bound to be quieter, and it looks easier to use to cut stuff with lots of branches. 

My saw is an older version of this one.   It's the only one they make with a handle on top so it balances really easy.  Most have the handle at the back.



Sure better than the old fashioned method. 





Just can't picture you cutting down trees, Nona.

I really like your new avatar. Is that your granddaughter?

ps: Never lived right near the lake.  It is pretty remote on the back side of the property. There is a mobile home up on the main road.  I'll think about the tarp idea.  If you think long enough something always comes up.  Sometimes if you think _really_ long the problem just goes away.  Ha!


----------



## ndynt

My alligator jaw saw is quite a few years old.  There are other brands now, that are lithium battery powered. I love it. I so remember using a axe and a having to cut overgrown brush with a machete. Thankfully there are easier methods now.
 Have done it all, Nancy.....digging dry wells, building, taking down trees and what ever.  The spirit is still there....but, my body just will not co-operate. That, along with a sil and daughter that do not want me to do anything.   Can you believe my sil was changing my bed sheets, with my daughter today.   Telling me I should not be doing anything...to go paint.  
Thank you for your avatar comment.  I love it too.....that is my 6 year old great grand-daughter at one of my grand-daughter's wedding last July.  
Shame you could not live right on the lake, able to view it constantly.  The wild life and season changes.


----------



## NancyNGA

Nona:  Had to look up "dry well."  I kept picturing you with a divining rod, looking for water, and coming up empty-handed after digging a well.    Machete!  Wow!    

Try to think positive.  If there is a job I wouldn't mind someone doing for me, it might just be changing bed sheets.   I don't have any relatives living near by.  Just have to worry about one neighbor watching me.  I try to work outside when her car is gone.  Ha!


----------



## ndynt

The dry well is hilarious.  Just could never bear to put grey water into the sewage systems.   Better my garden. 
Nancy, isn't that the most annoying thing. Don't you feel like telling her to, "get a life"?  Why I could never live in an apartment....or even more, senior housing.  I would never go outside my door LOL   I could care less what my neighbors do...and when someone asks if I saw or heard something...have absolutely no clue.  Once upon a time, living in military housing, a neighbor told me that if someone was killing someone else on my doorstep I would just politely say excuse me and step over them.  Of course she knew everything that was or wasn't going on.


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> ....I could care less what my neighbors do...and when someone asks if I saw or heard something...have absolutely no clue.


Yes, I'm the same way.   If any weird things happen in my neighborhood, I'm probably the cause of them.  [But I'm almost overly conscious of trying not disturb anyone.]



ndynt said:


> ....Once upon a time, living in military housing, a neighbor told me that if someone was killing someone else on my doorstep I would just politely say excuse me and step over them.  Of course she knew everything that was or wasn't going on.



:lol:


----------



## NancyNGA

Scattered afternoon thundershowers all week, and predicted beyond, are causing changes to plans.  Lots of loafing time has been added.  Can't afford much more of that. Rain also makes the grass grow faster.  Boo!   The soil that was under water at the pond is really slippery when wet.  You'd need cleats to walk around on it, so chopping bushes has been put on hold. Ordered the corded Black&Decker Alligator loppers!  It will be strictly an in-town tool. I will put them to the test on that overgrown hedge.

New mattress came in. Opted to pick it up myself, rather than be held hostage at home, waiting for delivery.  It was awkward to handle and seems like it weighs a ton.  Fun part was unloading it while trying to appear nonchalant, hoping the neighbor wouldn't see me struggling and come over to talk.  Got it inside the door and that's it, so far.

Mattress store is an old round barn built in 1913 (not my picture):






Found more tadpoles at a different spot along the bank of the pond Wednesday. The number of fish that show up for catfood is, I'd guess, up to at least 30 now.  Three different sizes: medium, small, and very small.  Actually fish were jumping all over (but the cotton is _not_ high, because it's not _Summertime_ yet.)


----------



## NancyNGA

Saturday: About 50 fish showed up for catfood this time.  

Sunday: Decided to go out late just to get the barn cleaning job off the to-do list.  The tractor started!  I've been hooking it up to the charger when I think of it this winter.  

Well over 50 fish showed up---too many to count.  No need to ever stock bream.  They follow me up and down the side of the pond now.  Spotted 100's of minnows (fish less than 1 inch long, probably also bream). This is really good news!  Haven't seen minnows for years.  They are a necessary part of the food chain, especially for bass.  So things are springing back to life mainly because of the low water providing cover along the banks, I think.  Now if I can just get rid of some more snappers, the ducks and geese and wading birds will come visit, and it will be a thriving place.  

Today: plan is to get more of those bushes cut down.  

Next job: make some cover bundles and sink them for when the water goes back up.  Don't know if the Soil Conservation person came out or not. I think they already did the analysis for the previous contractor.   

Then: spray the fence line and cut some trees off the dam. 

 These will be only once a year, at most, jobs. 

Maybe in a couple of weeks, barring rain, I'll get caught up and only have to do routine maintenance. A good side effect of all this is getting back into shape without having to go to a gym.


----------



## NancyNGA

Cut bushes all the way toward the dam until the bank slope got to be 45 degrees.  Afraid to stand and use the saw like that.  Just that short strip is left, maybe 60 feet at most.  Not sure about the clump at the head of the pond.  Since it is flat land, no banks to erode, maybe better to leave them.  OTOH, maybe too much vegetation in the water?  I'll have to go read more about that. 

Not being a morning person, there may never be a picture of this job, because you have to face the camera due west, right into the afternoon sun, to get a shot.

Every day more fish show up for catfood!!!  It needs to be crushed for the small ones.  I've been hammering it in a plastic bag.  Got to find a quicker way.  Watched the fish across the pond on breaks---they seemed to be all bass over there.  Saw one that looked about the same size as the big one I saw last week. What's the probablity it was the same one?  I'll have to take them some food next time I go over there.

The Alligator loppers had arrived when I got home.  Just had a few minutes to try them out before dark.  Not much heavier than lopping shears.  So far I like them. The only thing that puzzles me is why it seems to chew the branches off, rather than slice them.  It's just like a plain old short-bladed chain saw.  I noticed that happened in the demo video, too.  I still think you ought to be able to do better than that. May start on the hedge tomorrow if I can still walk after today.  Good lower back exercise.  Maybe a little _too_ much.

Found a YouTube video on the new Briggs & Stratton _plastic_ carburetor (cheap lawn mower that won't start).  I've decided to just start taking it apart and see what happens.  Got nothing to lose.  Repair would cost as much as a new one.  Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## NancyNGA

Did _not_ start on the hedge Tuesday.  Obligated to some household chores instead.  

Slow start today. Not one big goal, just little jobs.  Moved old mattress from in town out to the country. Cleared limbs off a seldom used road to the clump of bushes at the head of the pond.  Water is too shallow for boat access.  Then cut a path, or an old-fashioned WV term might be _swath_, through the bushes to the pond.  Stacked them up in a pile. Not enough time left to really bother getting started.  Just wanted to see how hard it would be.  Not hard, 30 minutes at most, and not very swampy at all.

The new little portal through the bushes:   






Think I'll just go ahead and remove them all now.  The stumps should be plenty of cover.

Now this is where two people can be much more efficient.  These things are 10 feet tall and growing just inches apart.  You start cutting and before you know it you are trapped by cut bushes on your head and all sides.  So you have to keep stopping to remove them.  Another person can pull them out of the way and stack them while you're cutting---a much harder job, btw. 

I should really remove some larger trees near the edges of the pond, too, but don't see that happening.   I need to get a pair of these:  






They sure look shiny and healthy.  Wonder how hard it would be to trim their hooves?

 I'm tired, but it's a _good_ tired feeling.


----------



## NancyNGA

I knew if I waited long enough things would start to happen that would make a decision about what to do with the property out in the country easier. The last couple of days I've spent getting past emotional reactions, and finally moving on to more rational thinking...

Got almost done cutting the bushes at the head of the pond Thursday, but it got too swampy to continue without boots. Back muscles began to lock up anyway, so it was a good time to quit. Then made the mistake of driving over to the far side of the lake, to take a look at the bass again, and found footprints. Whoever was there left their electronic fish-weighing scales. Hope they didn't catch Mr. Big Bass. Absolutely ruined what started out a wonderful day.  

Trespassing was so bad before the fence went up, I actually thought about just draining the lake at one time. But there would still be deer hunters. Years ago I reported the worst cabin break-in to the sheriff's office, and their attitude was essentially..._what do you expect if you don't live there_.  Makes you feel kind of helpless. 

The fence helped a lot, but those uneasy feelings are resurfacing.  Will someone be there when you drive up next time?  Will boys be hiding in the woods shouting obscenities at you, like before?  Will the cabin be trashed again?  

I've spent the last 30 years on the defensive---assuming that it would be counterproductive to spend time trying to stop them.  If you make them angry, the boat might get shot full of holes, the cabin windows broken out, or bolt cutters taken to the fence.  It finally dawned on me last night, that none of those things are important. Fences can be mended, I can get another boat, and I would never stay in that cabin alone again anyway, if there is going to be heavy traffic around the lake.

 So I've decided to get pro-active. Got nothing to lose by trying. It's either that or sell the place.  I can't ever live out there, even just on weekends, with people like that. I have come up with a plan.  No weapons involved. Ran it by my friend at lunch today and he thinks it's a winner.  More later, maybe.  Then again, maybe not.

Hey, only 3 serious rants in 1.5 years isn't so bad, is it?


----------



## NancyNGA

Out to the lake intentionally late tonight.   Footprints everywhere this time. Either there were  a lot of them, or they did a lot of running around. Maybe looking for their fish scales.  All big feet. I'm guessing they show up in the early mornings.  

Set three fenceposts with POSTED (no fishing, hunting, or trespassing) signs right at the edge of the water all along where the footprints were.

Carried three bundles of cut alder bushes out into the water, weighed down by concrete blocks. There will eventually be more bundles---up to the maximum recommended for cover for the fish. (Convenient plausible deniability.) 

I suspect this is really going to make them mad.  Question is, will they have a bookstore revelation---that they are angry at themselves because they were wrong and got caught? (yeah, right)

I'm trying to force them to either back off, or do something more criminal than just trespassing.  I am prepared for the worst.  I guess they could poison the goats.  That would hurt.  But the goats don't go back that far on the property anymore. Keeping a log and will take pictures. I will bug the heck out of the sheriff's office this time, if it starts. Totally out of character for me.  I tend to be the doormat type, but I'm tired of this. 



In case the tone of these last two posts makes someone think I've gone over to the dark side, not so.   These are good old local boys.  No way to get to the back side of the property unless they are neighbors, or go across a neighbor's property. Won't say any more than that.


----------



## Meanderer

Hi Nancy,  sorry to hear about your "visitors", I can imagine how upsetting that is for you.   Make your own safety a priority.  Here is a link.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thank you, Meanderer.  I read those dos and don'ts.

I posted the perimeter last winter.  No way I'd try to detain anyone.  Don't want anyone to get hurt over this. And I've learned about self-imposed time-outs to prevent overreaction.   There are a couple of neighbors who have called me over the years to tell me other neighbors are trespassing, but they wouldn't name anyone and wanted to remain anonymous themselves.  So I'm not sure a no-trespassing cooperative would work.  Lack of communication is a problem, but communication doesn't work too well either, because what I tell them I want, they just don't seem to want to hear.  

 I'm actually more of  an optimist than my posts might reflect.   Really think this might do the trick, at least for a while.

Btw, on one of the 3 new signs I wrote:

HAVE YOUR FISH SCALES
CALL NANCY X: XXX-XXX-XXXX, _OR_
 COUNTY SHERIFF: XXX- XXX-XXXX

(I never called the sheriff, but do have a bit of a sneaky streak myself.)


----------



## NancyNGA

All was peaceful and quiet out at the pond this afternoon.

Here are some of the bluegill eating catfood, from 2 or 3 days ago. They are pretty small.  







Must not feed the bass.


----------



## NancyNGA

Since last time it's been very hot and humid.  AC finally died upstairs and they are coming tomorrow to fix it.  Did just a fraction of the hedge and the clippings filled the back of the truck.  That's how overgrown it is.  

String trimming around the house and garage at the farm this afternoon.  Set up a cattle rub for the goats.  Afternoon thunder popped up out of nowhere, but just a sprinkle, so took off down to the lake.  

[BTW, in Ohio everything was called a _lake_.  It was only a _pond_ if you could wade across it waist deep. In Georgia, everything is called a _pond_, unless it is really huge, like Lake Erie, and I've tried to use the right term down here, but it never sticks, so I give up.]

No signs of activity. The only thing of note was two high-powered rifle shots coming from the side where the fishermen are entering the property.  Not trying to hype anything---rifle fire goes on almost every day somewhere out there, so you start to not even notice, but these _were_ loud.  The neighbor's property on that side is up for sale.  Could be no one is living in the house now and might explain some things.

Apparently the power went off briefly while I was down there.   The well water is loaded with iron that settles in the pipes.  When the pump starts back up, the rust comes pouring out of water lines, and you have to run all that rust out.  This is what the water from the hose looks like when that happens. Can you believe it!?  (Sorry, I can't help myself. It is just too easy to take pictures with this darned phone.)


----------



## NancyNGA

A very good day today. AC contractor showed up. 

Verdict on upstairs unit (air handler in the attic):  Capacitor melt down. Didn't even need Freon (miracle). 

While they were there, downstairs unit started dripping water into overflow pan---frozen up from leaking Freon, and maybe from overworking it, too. Had no idea anything was wrong with it. Saved a second visit, maybe for the rest of the summer anyway.

An afternoon thunderstorm popped up and wet everything down big time, so I didn't have to finish mowing back lawn or trim hedge.  Loafed the rest of the day and caught up on some sleep, in a very _cool_ house.  And why I'm up late tonight.


----------



## NancyNGA

The most exciting (not) thing that has happened since last time:   Truck tire began leaking air badly Saturday at the farm.  Lucky there is an air compressor out there. Located screw in tire.  Limped to service station today and got it plugged.  

We are now fully into the season of the dreaded _Scattered Afternoon Thundershowers _(_SATs_) in Georgia.  Probably had those in OH and NC, too, but didn't notice or care then.  They pop up out of nowhere and create steam bath conditions afterwards. Too many jobs on the to-do list that require no rain and no lightning, so a lot of wasted time due to poor planning on my part.  

Tomorrow starts a whole week with no SAT's predicted, but very hot, peaking at 99F Sunday!   Regardless, I've got to take advantage and get busy.  Too much loafing lately.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy. be sure to check the ground around your latest outdoor project for more screws.  You don't want Deja-screw!  Also use caution working in the extreme heat, alone. Don't take the weather personally.


----------



## NancyNGA

Jim, funny you would happen to mention that.  It was a sheet metal screw, and I don't do metal projects (yet ). 

Driving out to the farm the truck didn't handle very well.  Turns out they left that tire with 45 lbs pressure in it.   On the side it says _NEVER_ use more than 40 psi!   

Checked the fence today and sprayed weeds growing on and around it.  Cut limbs hanging out over the road so you can go faster without getting hit in the face if you forget to duck.  Only got half done.  Will try to finish tomorrow.  Found where the fishermen are entering and put up 2 more signs, one right where they come over the fence. Met 4 new neighbors along the way---guinneas. What a racket they made!  Same neighbors had a peacock a few years ago. 

Next I'd like to remove the trees and bushes growing on the dam, but it is also covered in briars. That is a really unpleasant job, and all out in the direct sun.  Wish I could find my dad's scythe. (I think he might have sold it in a garage sale.)  I'd learn to use it or die trying. 

The two neighbor ladies out there mow their lawns as much as my mother did.  What's with all the lawn-mowing?!  Now I've got to keep up with them.{sigh}


----------



## NancyNGA

*Ta-Da!  
*





I found it!  It _seems_ sharp, but maybe not sharp enough???   It's obviously been used many, many times.  Have a sinking feeling this may be one of those things I just can't ever learn. But I'll give it a try on the briars on the dam, maybe tomorrow, if there is time left.

Finished the fence spraying today.  This is a once-a-year job, and it gets easier every year.  The weeds and vines seem to have finally just decided to surrender, after all these years. layful:


----------



## Pappy

Glad you found it Nancy. My grandfather was a master with one of these cutters. He would be out there swinging that thing in hot weather. He always wore long sleeve shirts at it seems like he would roast.

It needs to be sharp to do the job. He had some type of stone he ran across it to sharpen.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Pappy.  I'm looking around the house for a whetstone or file or something. I never could sharpen anything either, so I've got two strikes against me.

 Here we go..  And she does it barefoot, too. 






It should be easier with tall thick stuff (maybe?)


----------



## Meanderer

It's a perfectly safe tool, Nancy.....just don't go and cut your leg off!


----------



## NancyNGA

Jim, thanks for the video.  I think I know why guys in those videos sharpen their scythes so much.  It's in order to take a break and still look cool. Name a muscle group and you need it. Just a few minutes and it's time for a break.  

 These briars are as big around as your pinky finger, and they *are* easier to cut than grass.  Still can't do grass.  But who wants to do grass anyway. Was only going to make a few _swaths_ down to the base of a half dozen trees that need to be sawed off, but once I got the hang of it I couldn't stop.  The dam now looks like a _wave of destruction _hit it, and still didn't quite make it to the trees.  Will get there next time.

Mixed in with greenbriars, and just plain old sticky briars, are volunteer blackberries.  They taste better than commercial ones, but they are smaller and don't all get ripe at the same time.  Had to stop and eat all the ripe ones.  Another good excuse to take a break.  Blackberries are my favorite.






The job I went out to do didn't get done, but it wasn't that important.


----------



## Meanderer

*(Substitute "Scythe" for "Axe")**

The Wood-Choppers Contest

*
Once upon a time there were two men in a wood-chopping contest.  They were tasked with chopping down as many trees in the forest as they could from sun-up to sun-down.  The winner would be rewarded with both fame and fortune.


From morning till noon, both men steadily chopped and chopped.  By noon they were neck and neck, but then one man took a break and stopped chopping.  The other man saw this and thought to himself: “The lazy fool, he’s probably taken a break for lunch. He’s given me a chance to get ahead of him and I will without doubt win this contest!”


A while later the man got back to work. As the day continued he chopped more trees than his hard-working (and hungry) competitor and by mid-afternoon he had taken a clear lead.


When sundown came, the man who had taken the break at noon had chopped almost twice as many trees as the other man, who was drenched in sweat, hungry and exhausted.


“How did you beat me?” he asked puzzled. “You were lazier than I and even took a break for lunch!”


“Ah,” said the other man, “I did take a break, but it was during that break, that I sharpened my axe.”


Moral of the story:
Taking time out to sharpen your axe is worth many hours of hard toil.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Moral of the story:   Taking time out to sharpen your axe is worth many hours of hard toil.



Those were great stories! 

BTW, I *did* sharpen that scythe---three times in 3 hours. And I think I did it right, too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could have written 6 pages on all the details of the day yesterday, but controlled myself, and left that part out.

The problem with cutting grass is that you need smooth level ground, with no rocks, so you can keep it low to the ground.  That doesn't exist in NE Georgia, except in the city.


----------



## Pappy

Sorry, Nancy. I couldn't resist posting this.
Accuracy matters.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Accuracy matters.



It sure would! 

:lol1:


----------



## Meanderer

Look sharp!


----------



## NancyNGA

Nice picture of the old man. 

Blackberries always remind me of the neighbors who lived across the street in town years ago---a young couple. She was from Chicago, he was from rural NC.  She and I tried jogging early in the mornings for a while.  Didn't last long.  When I told her there were blackberries out at the lake she was bound and determined we all go out and pick berries. In my mind there may be no more miserable job than picking blackberries in the Georgia heat with long sleeves and pants to avoid the thorns, but we arranged it.

Just before we started out I brought out a can of insect repellant---for the chiggers and ticks.  She said she wasn't going to put any chemicals on her body and refused, in spite of pleadings from her husband.  She had never heard of chiggers before.

In a day or two, she came by and her legs were almost like one big continuous chigger bite from the ankles up. They usually crawl up under your clothes to you armpits and around your waist, too, so I can't even imagine how miserable that must have been. Her husband and I had none. I got a half dozen from the last few days out there and even those drive you nuts with the itching.  I bet she never went berry picking again.

Went out very late yesterday because of the heat.  The dandelions have blossomed all over the lawn, and at an angle it looks like the lawn is overgrown, so I mowed them.  That was the most fun mowing yet, because I set the blade up high and could go at top speed.   Then finished a job that involved taking out the boat.  It is really nice out there just before dark.  The wind usually stops, the water is still, the frogs begin.  Haven't heard Mr. Bullfrog lately.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

RE:_ Seamus Heaney - Blackberry Picking 
_
Oh my!   What a nice poem, but such a surprisingly negative ending.
.
.


----------



## NancyNGA

Here is another one, _Death of a Naturalist_, by Seamus Heaney,  about bullfrogs! What a coincidence! 

"...The warm thick slobber of frogspawn that grew like clotted water in the shade of the banks." 






_Update:_  Scattered afternoon showers are back, but it's starting to get dry so that's good, and I got the front lawn and half the back mowed.  Quick trip out to the lake to check on the goats.  Really loud rifle fire just before dark on the back side---five shots.   I don't know how the folks out there can afford all their guns and ammunition.  Tomorrow will try to finish back lawn, if it doesn't rain. 

Once-a-year jobs that still need to be finished:
 Front and back sides of the dam.  (2 days)
 Major hedge cut back (2-3 days, only because of hauling off of limbs)
 A few more bushes cut around the lake. (2 days?)

 As usual, putting it in writing again because I want to get it done and off the to-do list.


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Nancy, for the great poem about frogspawn, by Famous Seamus!  He is a newly discovered favorite of mine.  I think you should go out in the evening, and fire off your shotgun a few times....to mark your territory!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...I think you should go out in the evening, and fire off your shotgun a few times....to mark your territory!



Funny you mention that.  Last week I did answer with a couple shots with my old trusty .22, just to let them know someone else was nearby, but the pitiful little ping it makes was so pathetic. Actually they stopped for a while, then resumed.   I'm trying to learn how to fit in.


----------



## NancyNGA

Phone call today.  Man said he was an "engineer" and wanted to set up a time to look at the dam for the new drain system---Friday afternoon if possible, but next Tuesday for sure. He didn't mention the NRCS (Natural Resources Conservation Service).   He said the contractor told him I had set aside a certain amount of funds for the project.  This is rather odd, and makes me think he was hired, instead, to estimate the total cost of the project.  

No need to speculate any more, I'll see him by Tuesday.  It's just that I like to be prepared for spur-of-the-moment decisions.  I'm no good at those. 

Do I dare get optimistic?
.
.
.
ps.  Finished mowing back lawn this evening.  Phone said it was 97F at 7pm.  Skeptical of that, but it was tough going.  Otherwise loafed around all day.


----------



## Meanderer

When you meet with the "Engineer", follow John Wayne's advice....Talk slow...and say as little as possible.  I thought I remember you getting into the boat with a shotgun, to check on fishermen across the "pond"?


----------



## Pappy

I've got to work on my spelling.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...  I thought I remember you getting into the boat with a shotgun, to check on fishermen across the "pond"?



Ah ha!  Swimming---spur of the moment!   You are too deep a thinker for me.  The fact that it took me so long to get the significance of that video is a perfect example of why I can't do spur of the moment.

From a distance the fishermen _thought_  I had a shotgun.  That's why they took off so fast.   In fact it was the same rifle.  I have a 12ga shotgun, but have never fired it.  It scares me. {wimp}


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> I've got to work on my spelling.









:lol:

Hogg Tied I get, but Purty Mouth (or even pretty mouth)???    I'll go think some more. layful:
.
.
.
.


----------



## NancyNGA

I shouldn't really make an entry here tonight because nothing is happening.  A _gully-washer _of an afternoon shower yesterday around noon, and another one later on.  Completely dry out at the lake.  Took 4 bags of alfalfa/timothy pellets out for the goats today.  It's been too hot and humid to work outside, but that's no excuse for not working inside. 

When I moved into this house the front lawn was covered in a mix of St. Augustine and centipede grass, but the back lawn (3 times as big) was in weeds.  It has taken me, on and off, nearly 30 years to gradually sprig St. Augustine to the back, but it's finally 100% covered this year. It is coarse beautiful grass.   We are just on the upper limit of the zone for it to survive. It would freeze out in low spots some winters in the early years, but the last 20 years we've never had a cold enough winter to hurt it.  Now I've got to be on the lookout for fungus and grub worms.:eewwk:  

Sleeping downstairs in the cold now.  New mattress is even better.  Problem is morning sun comes in the window and wakes me up too early. layful:  Got to do something about that.


----------



## Meanderer

Good Morning!


----------



## NancyNGA

Good Morning!


----------



## drifter

I'll have mine black.


----------



## NancyNGA

drifter said:


> I'll have mine black.





Good 'cause that's all we got---and it's thick, too.


----------



## NancyNGA

The engineer cancelled out on the meeting today at the lake, after I got there.  I sort of expected it. Had to go out anyway to check the goats.  New meeting scheduled for Tuesday afternoon at 1pm. 

 The hot weather is supposed to end today.  Tomorrow a cold spell---predicted highs next 3 days: 86F, 87F, 91F!   Got to hit the ground running tomorrow---but only after lunch.


----------



## Meanderer

Coffee's up!


----------



## NancyNGA

Looks strong enough, but not thick enough.



Like the warm thick slobber of frogspawn that grew like clotted water in the shade of the banks. 
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## NancyNGA

In terms of distance, I got about 40% of the hedge cut down to around shoulder height, loaded in the truck, and covered with a tarp (required) this afternoon. It will take at least 3 truckloads.  Had to chop stuff up in small pieces.  You might describe it as coarse-grained mulching.  Otherwise it would take 20 loads.   Will haul it out to the lake and dump it in the woods tomorrow afternoon.  Need to get another truck load ready by Tuesday. The Alligator loppers work really well for large branches that are too thick for lopping shears.  A chain saw would get hopelessly tangled in small branches. 

These are hollies, and while they make a beautiful hedge, with red berries in the fall, if I had been thinking I would have chosen something else, or at least a variety without thorns. When the leaves dry out they would probably puncture a tire if you ran over them.    Exaggerating a little, but painful to mess around with much.   Hedge will still need some shaping afterward.


----------



## Pappy

I do know about thorns, Nancy. About 15 years ago, we planted three sets of these palms. One out front and two more along the carport. Had I known that they would grow two inch  needles, I would here planted something else. 
They are nice to look at, but need trimming back once or twice a year. I have a heavy pair of leather gloves I wear, and I still get needled a few times.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, I thought I'd rotate your picture so it shows up better.    I didn't know those things had needles!  






My parents planted 3 palm trees, of some sort, in Florida, and one just fell over in a wind storm.  Apparently that is a common problem with palms?


----------



## Pappy

The palms have a very weird root system. It looks like spaghetti and doesn't go very deep. There must be hundreds of varieties of Palm trees and we got the ones that try to maim you every time we trim them.
Rotate picture? Is fine on my IPad. That's weird.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Rotate picture? Is fine on my IPad. That's weird.



Uh oh, maybe it's just from my end then.  





("Well, here's your problem, Mr. Schueler")


----------



## Meanderer

It looked a little cattywampus to me.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...cattywampus...



That is one I never heard before.


----------



## Pappy

I got it now.....


----------



## NancyNGA

OK, I get it too now, Pappy.  :lol:

Unloaded the stuff from the truck this evening.  It was packed in so tightly it took forever to pry it all out, then it expanded on the ground.  Maybe a little holly bush will grow in the woods now.   Will start on another load tomorrow.  Thanks for the conversation.


----------



## Pappy

I do enjoy your stories, Nancy. Having been raised in the country, I can related to a lot of your stories. Didn't have neighbor problems because we were all related. 

Three goats, a few ducks, tons of chickens and always two or three dogs running around. Had two old barns to explore.....they got torn down later to build my grandparents house. Just a great childhood and tons of memories. So, keep on farming, Nancy.


----------



## Meanderer

I agree with Pappy, Nancy, I enjoy reading your posts, and am amazed how much you get done!  Your act of writing it down seems to encourage yourself to keep going!  I wonder if you didn't have your Diary thread, if you would have accomplished so much?  Thanks for writing out your true life adventures, and sharing them with us!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...  I wonder if you didn't have your Diary thread, if you would have accomplished so much?



I most definitely use this diary to make myself get things done.  When I put something in writing, I feel bound to do it.   It's  like keeping a promise, or being dishonest and admitting character flaws if you don't. It's a mental trick I guess.  Ha!   

There are a few projects, _very few_, that I'm just itching to do.   There are many more that I don't like doing, like this hedge chopping, but it HAS to be done! It's embarrassing that I let it get out of hand like this, but I just didn't have it all together last summer---all the sudden having to change routines and cope with two households.  

Doing these things is great exercise, and I _should_ do them and not hire jobs out as long as I am able. Many members here are not able to do these things for health reasons, and that makes me feel bad talking about this stuff sometimes, like I'm bragging.   I'm not at all. (Who would brag about trimming goat hooves or shoveling manure?)

 I really appreciate feedback.  Don't expect praise.   Just a cup of coffee, or a picture of _cattywampus_ is really nice.

I'm on a break right now, waiting for the shade to get around to that side of the house. layful:


----------



## Meanderer

....'bout time!


----------



## Meanderer

*Couple lives off the grid in woods near Lake Superior
*





[video]http://www.freep.com/videos/news/columnists/john-carlisle/2015/03/16/24823659/[/video](Video)


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Couple lives off the grid in woods near Lake Superior



You certainly have a knack for posting things that make a person think.  The cabin, and the canoes that couple built, are just beautiful. 

Just for fun, I tried to seriously think about what life would be like the way they live. Building the cabin would be fun,  but once that was done, daily life would be so routine, time consuming, and difficult. One would have to spend most of the day just to get and prepare food.  No refrigerator in summer?  Routine chores would take forever.  No, I don't think I'd like it.  Just give me a Big Mac, electricity, and running water. 

Is that something you could do?   

In fact, according to current neighbors, one of my previous neighbors out at the lake tried to build a large octagon-shaped cabin, with no electricity, hand hewn logs.  He had some kind of home made water system rigged up on a creek.  The piece of land had no road frontage, only right-of-way, to a public road.  You could still see the remnants of the foundation and a couple of rows of logs, when I first bought my property.  Another neighbor told me he eventually got into drugs and lost everything.

If I just wanted to get away, I'd move out to the lake.   I could get interested in building roads and bridges over creeks, maybe more goats, building barns and sheds on the other side of the lake for them.   Then each project would be different. Part of the fun is in the planning, imo.   But the materials would come from Home Depot.

Truck is loaded with holly, covered, and ready to go tomorrow.  Supposed to meet the engineer at 1pm.


----------



## Meanderer

No, I can't imagine living their lifestyle.  They both yearned for and enjoyed the solitary life, before they met and married, so for them it was a natural fit.  They are a team, and have each other.    I don't know if one person could find the same results. Their friendship with the Ojibwa Indians, and bartering, was a big help I am sure.  They fit in with the land.  It would be interesting to learn more about their two adult Sons.  I agree, "There's no place like Home....Depot"!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> They both yearned for and enjoyed the solitary life...



They sure found it!   I believe it said they only made 2 large canoes a year.  I can imagine it would be hard to find time, what with all the stuff you'd have to do just to survive.  Oh well, to each his/her own. 

The man showed up.   He *is* with a small private engineering consultant company. Said the dam was in good shape.  The contractor would mow and clear it, if I wanted.  They can bypass a permit by calling it repair, and he would recommend that. The only problem with access might be if they have to take in a cement truck---to fill the old drain system.  He gave a  rough estimate of the cost of materials, which was in line with what I expected, and will get back in a couple of days with a detailed estimate. If the NRCS was correct, one 12" drain pipe, or two 8" pipes, will be needed.  Large PVC pipes are unbelievably expensive!  

I think I can recover the cost of this project in the sale price, if I decide to sell the place, because the lake looks pretty pitiful right now. A brand new siphon system would be a good thing. 

Unless this man is on some kind of retainer, it looks like this job just might actually happen! {Fingers crossed}

Running around in midday sun, and then unloading the truck, I'm beat.  I may just fall asleep now...and then stay up all night.


----------



## NancyNGA

How do so many large insects get in a house?  Last winter the mobile home at the lake was invaded by lady bugs.  They seem to get trapped in the bathtubs. In the early spring come the wasps, but not as many as the lady bugs.  The doors are never open except when I come and go.  Then come the summer insects, much smaller and different varieties. 

I've enlisted two platoons of daddy longleg spiders out there to help this summer.  They seem to be territorial and have spaced themselves out equally in the two bathrooms.  All I have to do is sweep up the debris below each spider. I think they use the toilet for water, because they aren't in any other rooms, and one time I put rust dissolver in one toilet and wiped out the whole platoon.  I'll be more careful and flush it all out next time.

Another heat spell here. Predicted highs: 97F, 98F,  98F (~36.5C) with high humidity for the next 3 days.  I'm killing time inside until it cools off this evening.  One final chunk of hedge to attack.
.
.
.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

:lol:  Great idea!  

I found out daddy long legs can't do traditional style webs.  They are not technically spiders.   Maybe if there were a battalion of them, though....

(video better muted)


----------



## Meanderer

They're all watching "Spiderman"!


----------



## NancyNGA

Wonder how they ever get their legs untangled?  I read they easily lose legs.  It's a diversionary tactic.  A predator grabs a leg and thinks it's all over.  Meanwhile daddy is long gone.... nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

_
"...do not grasp at the stars, but do life's plain, common work as it comes, certain that daily duties and daily bread are the sweetest things in life." 
_-Robert Louis Stevenson

Picture hedge with many vertical shoots, thick as table legs at shoulder height, 15 feet tall. Add honeysuckle vines growing up through them, binding all the tops together into one big knot. When one of these shoots is cut, it just dangles. No way to pull it down. Then add neighbor's new truck parked right on the other side of this mess. Thorns from falling branches might leave scuff marks in the paint.

Simple solution: Start cutting from my side, let them all dangle, and when you get to the last one, the whole thing comes crashing down on your head. Nothing can possibly fall the other way, onto the truck. 

Didn't quite get finished because I ran out of daylight Wednesday, but getting there.


----------



## Pappy

NancyNGA said:


> Wonder how they ever get their legs untangled?  I read they easily lose legs.  It's a diversionary tactic.  A predator grabs a leg and thinks it's all over.  Meanwhile daddy is long gone.... nthego:



A Couple of interesting facts about daddy......

_Luis Fernández García via Wikimedia Commons_​Yes, they’re arachnids, but they’re actually more closely related to scorpions than they are to spiders. They don’t produce silk, have just one pair of eyes, and have a fused body (unlike spiders, which have a narrow “waist” between their front and rear).
[h=4]2. ...AND THEY’RE NOT VENOMOUS.[/h]That thing you heard at summer camp about daddy longlegs being the most poisonous creature in the world, but with fangs too weak to bite you? Not true. They don't even have fangs, and they can't make venom, either. According to Clouse, the rumor might have gotten started during “the retelling by an American tabloid of a study in Australia on the venom of a daddy longlegs there; the problem is that in Australia, ‘daddy longlegs’ refers to a type of spider,” also known as the cellar spider. And, if that's not confusing enough, there's another creature that sometimes goes by the name daddy longlegs: The crane fly.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Pappy.  Here are their eyes, on each side of a little tower-like structure, mounted on top of the body...

"Here's lookin' at you, kid..."


----------



## Meanderer

*15 Fascinating Facts About Daddy Longlegs*

“We know from a very well preserved fossil of a daddy longlegs from Scotland that they are at least 400 million years old,” Clouse says. “This fossil actually looks a lot like the long-legged species we see today. It is believed daddy longlegs split off from scorpions, which were becoming terrestrial about 435 million years ago. To put this in perspective, this is about 200 million years before dinosaurs appeared, which were only around for about 165 million years.”


----------



## NancyNGA

An old wives tale was killed tonight because of your post, Jim. 

 Some of my bugs dangle from something in corners. I always thought _cobwebs_ were dangling strings of dust that collected due to static electricity in a dry house, but apparently there is no such thing! They are old spider webs most likely produced by common house spiders.

They must have eaten the house spiders and stolen their webs.  That is good, but do they just sit around and wait all day for something to walk by?   That is not very efficient.  Maybe I should trade them back for house spiders. 

Also... I finally have an idea now for a new light fixture over the kitchen table: 








Tonight::chores: the front lawn and did a tiny bit more hedge, but the weather is making it too easy to procrastinate.  Predicted high tomorrow, 101F (38.3C).


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, my grandmother always used the term "Irish lace"to describe cobwebs. They were a sign of good luck!


----------



## NancyNGA

Irish lace made using the _Carrickmacross_ lace-making technique.  Exhibited at the Royal Dublin Society Craft Competition 2010, 1st Prize Lace






Spider web shoe lacing.






Just noticed this evening that someone ran off the road and knocked down the wooden mailbox post out at the lake. I've stopped all mail but I think a house street number is required at the road because of 911.  It only got to 100F today.   (not)

Too tired to type, only to post pictures.


----------



## Meanderer

Go for it!


----------



## NancyNGA

That mailbox is so cute.  I want one.  If you leave the door open the wrens will nest in it.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, do you think that your mailbox was an isolated incident, or an act of vandalism?  I sure hope it wasn't the latter.


----------



## Pappy

Nancy. I found the perfect sign for your frog pond.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, do you think that your mailbox was an isolated incident, or an act of vandalism?  I sure hope it wasn't the latter.



Isolated.  It was a solid 4x4 post broken off at the ground. You could see the tire tracks on the side of the road.  Post was just at the wrong place at the wrong time, unless it was a suicide mission.


----------



## NancyNGA

Nothing has been happening because of the weather---first extreme heat, then on and off thundershowers, but we need the rain so it's good.   I ran across this picture on my pc files last night.






These are four pieces from of a complete set of china.  The rest of the set is up in my attic.  It reminded me of a little story, and I was feeling playful again last night.

*Please Play this short video first to put you in the mood: *:grin:






On one weekend trip to my grandparents' log cabin in Ohio, my grandmother took us cousins on a long hike down a dirt road that ran along the edge of their property and beyond. I must have been no older than 10, which would make it the 1950's. We turned onto a stone paved driveway, overgrown with tall weeds between the stones, that curved down a hill into the woods. Why I remember the weeds, I don't know. Kids remember the stupidest things. 

At the end of this very long driveway was another cabin in the midst of a small area of planted pines. If the pine needles are never removed, the ground under pines becomes covered with a pinkish brown bed of straw and there is no undergrowth. It is quite impressive the first time you see it, so I remember that, too. 

She called it Smith's cabin. It was a newer style 2-story building with a loft/balcony all around the inside. It appeared no one had been there for years. We thought this was so cool---that a grownup would encourage us to peek in windows. Then we all headed off into the woods from there and came out in the backyard of my grandmother's cabin. This little trip was kind of mysterious and magical to us kids. We had no clue where we were at any given time. Just follow Grandma.

Fast forward about 30 years. Just before my grandmother died, she decided she wanted me to have that  set of china. My parents brought it down here from Ohio in three heavy boxes. I always wondered how long my _grandmother_ had it, and where she got it, but never asked. A couple months before my mother died last year, I asked _her_ and she said, "Oh, my sister and her husband stole that out of Smith's cabin many years ago." 

..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 YIKES!!!

Did she know what she was talking about? My mother and her sister never got along. She might have imagined it. Who would steal several boxes of heavy stuff and carry them through the woods?  My grandmother might peek in windows, but she was not the type to condone stealing things. All the people who would know about this are now dead. I wish I hadn't asked.

There is no statute of limitations on stolen property. The land the cabin is on is registered in another person's name now. I don't think the china is worth much. Ironic because I was so upset when people broke into our cabin and stole things, and keep fussing about trespassers.

So now I may be in the possession of both stolen property, and a pistol that may have been used in a mafia hit (previous post). :eewwk:


----------



## NancyNGA

Not making much progress outside lately.  It's either really hot or raining.   Here are the predicted temps for the next 10 days, with humidity well above 50% most days.  Average high temp for here in all of July is 91F.

........  

Power was out for 4.5 hours last night due to a tiny little thunderstorm. Every thunderstorm results in some sort of power interruption because everyone wants lots of trees in their yards in town here.  

There is _just one _bush left on my hedge. It is hopelessly tangled in a cedar tree, and will require a ladder and saw.  At least the new electric loppers are safe up on a ladder.  My new schedule is to just do the minimum---take care of the goats and mow the lawn---until this heat wave ends.   May not finish this job any time soon.  On the other hand, just saying this in writing may make me put in a little extra effort and get it done anyway.  Ha!

 This doesn't really upset me as much as it might sound, because I have an excuse now, but I did want to do a little more work around the lake this summer.


----------



## NancyNGA

Went outside and realized the neighbors had taken off for the weekend  and it was only 92F. Might never get a better chance.  

Got the last holly bush cut off and pulled down out of the tree.  Had to use the trim saw.  The limbs from the front half of the tree were already cut off by the tree removers because of interference with the satellite dish. Will try to take down that tree, limb by limb, gradually, eventually.  






Hedge looks pretty ragged now, but I'm not going to cut back any more this summer. Too much cutting in the heat might kill some of them. It will look good by next spring.






This is the way it looked before I started all this.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I liked your story and video Nancy.   Maybe if your mother never got along with her she was just fibbing about the China, pretty set, I'd research what it's worth and sell it....so much for sentimentality.    All the outdoor work you do makes my yard work look like child's play....don't know how you do it all without getting hurt, you're a smart gal!


----------



## NancyNGA

Things like this bug me.  






I got out last evening and saw this dangling holly limb in the cedar tree.  Determined to get it down, I got the ladder out again and cut every limb I could reach that was interfering, using every cutting tool I had, except the trim saw.  Nothing worked. Even thought about grabbing it and doing a Tarzan swing, but I don't think that would have worked either.  

The tree is a complete mess anyway, so why does that one branch bother me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I have another yard full of cedar branches to haul off.

Btw, I don't like to work in the morning, even if I were a morning person, because the humidity is usually up around 90% in the morning and everything is covered with dew.


----------



## Jackie22

Wow, Nancy, you are really a hard working lady.....I used to be able to do the same but no more...This morning the heat and humidity is horrible here, I could hardly get to mailbox and back.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, maybe you could try lighting that stray holly vine, like a fuse!


----------



## NancyNGA

Jackie22 said:


> Wow, Nancy, you are really a hard working lady.....I used to be able to do the same but no more...This morning the heat and humidity is horrible here, I could hardly get to mailbox and back.



But I *don't* work that hard.  It just seems that way.  Yesterday I did nothing for 12 hours straight.  I know my time is coming... when I can't. I'm going to put up a fight until then.

Actually the reason that limb bugs me, is because I thought it would come down easily, and when it didn't it became a challenge.  I don't like to lose to inanimate objects.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, maybe you could try lighting that stray holly vine, like a fuse!


Ah ha!  When it dries out, and it will, quickly, in the Georgia heat, that might work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could use some of that vine burn salve. :lol:


----------



## NancyNGA

Yesterday was one of those typical days that I don't bother to post,  but just to show I don't work that hard...

60 min - driving
20 min - unloaded limbs from truck
20 min - swept barn
20 min - trimmed 1 goat's hooves

Leaves 7 hours of sleeping *and 15 hours of doing nothing productive.

*Oh yeah, there was a katydid on the side of the mobile home. Took a picture, but this one from the 'net is so much better. When my father first told me its name was _katydid_, I thought he was making it up.






Sound of the katydid   (Saying "Katy did!")


 Got to try to squeeze in lawn mowing today, some time after the dew dries off the grass and before it rains again.  

ps: It just started thundering (12:45pm). 



_ETA:_ Too late, pouring rain right now (1:40).  Don't have to mow. :hatlaugh:


----------



## NancyNGA

When I was a kid my father brought home a glow worm (_Phengodes sp_) in a jar from work one night.  As I recall it looked like this in the dark.   I've never seen one since. 






Apparently it was a female, BECAUSE...this is what the female and male look like in the daylight!







A female _Phengodes_ sp.  "glow-worm." Photograph by Lyle Buss, University of Florida.





An adult male _Phengodes laticollis_ "glow-worm"; dorsal view. Photograph by Marc Branham,  University of Florida (typical of Phengodes sp.)
.
.

 Still finding this hard to believe.:shrug:

Glow Worms, Univ. of Florida
.
.
.

Good night! fftobed:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Here I try to share some serious information on bugs, and all you children want to do is play music.  Probably out there dancing and having a good time, too.   layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Finishing the biology lessons....






The inchworm, or measuring worm,  is the caterpillar stage of the Geometer Moth. The name "Geometridae" derives from Latin _geometra_ meaning "geometer, or earth-measurer." 

A Geometridae caterpillar camouflaged as a broken twig (strange fruit ):






*  Inchworm* was written by Frank Loesser, originally performed by Danny Kaye in the 1952 film _Hans Christian Andersen_.





 
The girls chorus in our high school performed this for a concert. It was fun to sing.   Always had a soft spot in my heart for inchworms, too.


----------



## Meanderer

I get it!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I get it!


Assume you mean the lesson?   (There is a special thread for _difficult_ cartoons layful

Next step, 32+32=64, and earthworms, but not 'til after Labor Day!    Earthworms are very beneficial, ya' know.


----------



## Meanderer

Yeah, Nancy, I "got" your lesson.  I have been amazed by these kinds of worms, that I never ran into.  I had to use great restraint, not to post the "can of worms" cartoon.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...  I have been amazed by these kinds of worms, that I never ran into...



Too bad, but you never know what's just around the corner...  Maybe you need to let weeds and vines get out of control around your house, like mine?


----------



## Meanderer

Glow worms appear to be a *HOT* topic!




2005: The *Fire Sculpture Project*


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, Jim.   This seems to be some special type/style of outdoor kiln---maybe one that isn't so expensive and time-consuming to build. I see why the name.
Another one


----------



## ronaldj

Took a walk through the garden, picked some peas, we havesmall pumpkins and squash, radishes are coming one and the potatoes have flowers…..thatcan mean only one thing……winter is coming.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi Ron. :wave:   Happy picking! 

 I like _green_ peas... and pumpkin pie.


----------



## NancyNGA

Not really, but did get the back lawn mowed.  Grass was _really_ high.  I have the prettiest lawn on the whole street this summer, and I don't even care about things like that---just lucky.

Thinking seriously about a new project:  building some storage shelves in the basement.  Too many things laying around on the floor and no place to put them.  Problem is the basement has 11 windows, so very little wall space.  The outside walls are made of granite stone, and no partitions except the old chimney in the center!  Don't want to give up any of those windows.  And what if it floods again!   Got to do a lot of thinking and planning on this one first, before I decide....

Good night!


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Not really, but did get the back lawn mowed.  Grass was _really_ high.  I have the prettiest lawn on the whole street this summer, and I don't even care about things like that---just lucky.
> 
> Thinking seriously about a new project:  building some storage shelves in the basement.  Too many things laying around on the floor and no place to put them.  Problem is the basement has 11 windows, so very little wall space.  The outside walls are made of granite stone, and no partitions except the old chimney in the center!  Don't want to give up any of those windows.  And what if it floods again!   Got to do a lot of thinking and planning on this one first, before I decide....
> 
> Good night!


Very impressive,Nancy......a basement with Windows 11!




11


----------



## Pappy

Speaking of 11.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Very impressive,Nancy......a basement with Windows 11!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11



Yes!  And even more bugs than Win 10!


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Speaking of 11
> .



Hi Pappy!  That's a cool bill.   I missed your post first time.  It was at the bottom of the page.  Also missed the time stamp on the bill first time. And then missed the date stamp 2nd time.  I'm missing  a lot of things lately.


----------



## NancyNGA

Never mind.  I'm really losing it today.  It's the heat.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Never mind.  I'm really losing it today.  It's the heat.


Top 10 Ways to Beat the Heat


----------



## NancyNGA

Thank you.  It's probably not enough sleep, too.  I don't like to sleep.  Too many bugs to learn about and so little time.   

Got it _real_ cold downstairs.  fftobed:


----------



## NancyNGA

Sneaked in 2 extra hours of sleep this afternoon.  Got to remember to count them toward _last_ night and not stay up 2 hours later again _tonight_.  This childish behavior about sleeping could be because the worst form of punishment when I was a kid was to get sent to bed early.   But why was that so terrible?  I wish they had time-outs back then.  I would have enjoyed those.

Also I've gained back the 5 pounds lost last spring. I know it sounds silly, but just 5 extra pounds makes a big difference in the summer heat and humidity here, especially this summer. We were way above average temps here for June.  I may sneak over to the weight loss punishment sub-forum and try to beat down some pounds, again. But I'm not quite in the mood yet.


----------



## NancyNGA

I like this quote, supposedly by Robert Frost.  I find it applies even to this stupid diary, just to everyday unimportant stuff---like why I do stupid things or like inchworms.


----------



## Meanderer

Tomorrow....you can start to lose weight..tomorrow!


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes, tomorrow.  That is a good idea.  Going to force myself out to the lake tomorrow and get some things done, but not in the morning.  No time to eat while working. Not supposed to be too hot, and not supposed to rain.  It will be a good kick off day.






Still a bit of fuzzy thinking going on here.  It will go away too... tomorrow.


----------



## Meanderer

.......Betchyerbottomdollar!


----------



## NancyNGA

Now I'm thinking this fuzzy thinking has to do with sleeping in such a cold place lately.  It's like when you work in the AC all day and then go outside in the heat---your head gets all stuffed up for a while.   Maybe it's better if a person doesn't think too much anyway.  Ha!   Sure better for sleeping.


----------



## NancyNGA

The only thing to report today was a snapping turtle in the lake---by far the largest I've seen so far.  I would estimate the shell was _at least _18" long.  It was there when I rounded the corner in the truck and quickly dove, but then emerged twice again later, always on the far side of the lake.  It looked like a fat submarine.

There are really no jobs out there that I _have_ to do.  It's so dry _out there _the grass isn't growing, so no lawn mowing even. Took the trim saw and cleared out a bunch of ugly small dead trees sticking up around one little section of the lake, just cosmetic, and left it at that. At least it was something.   I've got to make a firm plan, pick just one job, and stick to the plan. Spent a lot of time just watching all the activity in the lake.  

Calories today (7/11): 1100.  Should have been 1000, but I ate 4 of the goats' ginger snaps.  The goats are doing fine.
Calories 7/12: 1120.


----------



## NancyNGA

My grandmother in West Virginia had a sweetshrub bush next to her porch.  The blossoms smelled so _sweet_ when the air was heavy and still in the evenings in the spring.  I always wanted one. 






Her house got torn down before I was a teenager, but some of that shrub got moved to my aunt's house, and the relatives sent me some sprouts here in the mail. Planted it beside my deck steps.  My cousin took sprouts *back* to WV when she visited here and started it at her house a few years ago, so the genes from that plant have really traveled a lot.  

It's almost an invasive plant and spreads rapidly from the roots into the yard.  Haven't trimmed it back for a few years.  That's what I did this evening. Here are the before and after pictures.  I didn't kill it.  I don't think you _can_ kill it, except with Roundup.  [The steps going up to that deck are perfectly level. They just look crooked in the photo.]

 

I think my router is about to die. It keeps disconnecting.  It has already lasted years longer than the reviews said it would.
.
.
Calories (7/13): 1070


----------



## Meanderer

Spring Shows Georgia's Full Glory

by Janisse Ray



"If I can be so bold as to name a time of full glory for Georgia, spring is it.


Here, azaleas are loud with fuchsia, pink, magenta, and flame. Sweet shrub, coral honeysuckle and dooryard quince are wildly extravagant in their blooming. Phlox turns patches of ground lavender. Wild cherries and sassafras are blooming, one wide open, one timid.


The beauty is like a drug. You want to quit working. You want to sleep and read and rest and laugh and watch the breeze ripple the clothes on the line. A trip to the mailbox is dizzying -- the air is full of fragrance and the private lives of birds. I bring the mail to the rocking chair on the porch, wind murmuring in the pines, where I find myself an hour later, the mail read but me dreaming, listening to the brown thrasher chicks whose mother has built their nest two feet outside the porch screen.


The problem is with the season’s length. If I am honest, I admit that spring lasts about two weeks, a wildly glorious fortnight.


Every day something new unsheathes, first purple violets in the yard and longleaf pine anthers. Then pollen mists the air and Chickasaw plums bloom. The sun rises more due east, between certain oaks along the fence-row.


One year on March 31, a chuck’s-wills-widow, a buff-brown nightjar whose song is often mistaken for a whippoorwill’s, called from the edge of the field. It had freshly arrived from Florida. I was excited to hear it and hoped it would stay, but I didn’t hear it again.


I wasn’t sure which day the kestrel, which had perched on a certain wire for months, wheeled away northward. On one afternoon of high and unusual winds, a flock of cedar waxwings appeared out of the high, white sky to take cover in a pecan tree. There they sat, brown and round, preening. I counted twenty.


The Grancy greybeard blooms, snakes abandon winter quarters. The first ruby-throated hummingbird returns to feed on trumpet creeper blooming up the pine tree, and kingbirds again perch on strands of barb-wire fence, flouncing their ruffled tails. This is the time enough pokeweed shoots up to cook a mess of poke sallet.


The rising sun eases toward my neighbor’s house to the north.


Then, with hardly more than a taste, sweet spring is gone".


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, Jim.  She has captured spring here perfectly except for one thing---mockingbirds.  

In fairness, though, they seem to prefer towns to the country.  I've never heard one out at the lake.  

Scene from the movie, _To Kill a Mockingbird:





_


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks, Nancy, for that video clip.  We have mocking birds that return each year.  When flying, and courting, their wings look like pinwheels in the air.


----------



## NancyNGA

I like that.  Better than the Patti Page version, imo.  He had a _very_ unique style.

 Did you know Slim Whitman had to learn to play the guitar left-handed because he lost a finger working in a  meat packing plant!  

Whitman told the AP in 1991 that he wanted to be remembered as "a nice guy."  "I don't think you've ever heard anything bad about me, and I'd like to keep it that way. I'd like my son to remember me as a good dad. I'd like the people to remember me as having a good voice and a clean suit." [Obit]

From everything I've read about him, I think he succeeded.  

This is my favorite Whitman song:


----------



## NancyNGA

Unloaded the sweet shrub trimmings, carried 4 bags of pellets into the barn, did the usual stuff, and that's it.  It's just too hot---still 97F at 7pm!  And we are just now getting to what's usually the *really* hot season here.  There are too many preparations for any job.  By the time you get all the stuff you need loaded into the appropriate vehicle, you are exhausted.   

Only one unusual thing today.  As I was driving down to the barn in the truck, just happened to spot a fawn, young enough to still have spots, running frantically back and forth, stuck behind the fence.  From a distance he looked like all legs and ears.   Mama must have jumped the fence and he chickened out.  I figured I would be in for another hour of trying to herd him out through a gate somewhere, but the truck must have scared him just enough to pump up the adrenalin and he jumped over. I may have done him a favor by being there at the right time.  Somehow this reminds me a little of the video of John Wayne throwing the little boy in the pond---when you _have_ to, you do it.

Btw, the engineer said he would call me in "a day or two" and, according to this diary, it's been 23 days.  There must be a problem. I'll send him an email tonight and see if he responds.  I knew this would happen.

Calories (7/14): 1180


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe the engineer is "stuck behind the fence",as well?


----------



## NancyNGA

Ding! Ding! Ding!

I think you are exactly right, Jim!  I got an email back at 8:30 this morning, saying he would send me something _later this morning_. His explanation was that he was waiting on possible duplicate calculations from USDA for comparison, and he *just* got a response saying they  had nothing in their files. 

Maybe you've discovered one of those universal laws of man (and woman and kids and deer).

I am just happy there's not an insurmountable problem.  Well... I better wait for the estimate before I say that.  Ha!


----------



## Pappy

Maybe a little of this might help.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, with all your years of experience, you should know by now not to post something that requires _deep _thinking like that.  Women are able to interpret things like that 99 different ways.  It's the main thing that distinguishes us from men.  Well...almost.

:grin:


----------



## Meanderer

Remember, Nancy....you, Pappy, the engineer.....are all fighting the heat!


----------



## NancyNGA

Yankees don't even know what heat is.  No sympathy for you.
.
.
Man Fan


----------



## Meanderer

Man Fan!  HAHA!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Remember, Nancy....you, Pappy, the engineer.....are all fighting the heat!



I caught that!  But you forgot the 4 "cools."  Feeling sorry for us, huh?


----------



## NancyNGA

It is 5:30 pm and there has been no email from the engineer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Weekends are sacred in the South, even for small businesses, so I don't expect anything before Monday. But I'll admit it, if I have to eat my words. 

Stuck indoors, and in order to procrastinate from mopping the floor, I've been reading more about insects.






One time, back in the 1970's while visiting my parents in Marietta, OH, I noticed a glob of trash on the foundation of their house.  Next thing I knew, it started moving.  It was some kind of insect, but was that stuff its body parts?  I just found out what it was today.

A "trash bug"---most likely the larva of a green or brown lacewing



Lacewing larvae have long bristles jutting out from their sides, which collect debris and food remains, empty shell parts of prey, and provide camouflage from birds.

Green Lacewing larvae are voracious predators of the eggs and immature stages of many soft bodied insect pests, including several species of aphids, spider mites, and eggs of pest moths, and mealybugs.  They are so beneficial you can buy larvae and eggs, even on the net.

Oh yes, and in keeping with the cowboy theme song of this post, I will add a picture of both the adult male and female glowworms together.  I believe it now.






.
.
Calories (7/15): 1020
Calories (7/16): 980


----------



## NancyNGA

I did get that floor mopped (the upstairs bathroom), but much more than just mopping---a complete wash down, including the walls, woodwork, and scrubbing in the corners of the floor with a toothbrush.  

Found some more old pictures. Here are two of them:

Another view of my grandparents' cabin in the woods.  It looks even more rugged in this photo. The entire cabin was 16'x24' I believe. I often think about the 7 of us (5 cousins) sleeping upstairs in that place on a hot summer's night.  It was an adventure, because I wasn't used to that many people being crowded together.






My father and I on a later fishing trip to Canada, probably around 1960.  He was always joking around.


----------



## Pappy

Great photos and memories, Nancy. Fine looking cabin.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Great photos and memories, Nancy. Fine looking cabin.



Thanks, Pappy. 




Just as I was about to hit SUBMIT for this post, much earlier, in pops an email from the _engineer _at 10:15pm with an apology. He has sent a bill to me for his services, and it ain't small!!!  I thought he worked for the contractor. It includes what appears to be hourly rates for people that _might_ work for the contractor. Doesn't include materials at all, and that would be more than half the cost. I thought this would light a fire under the contractor, because _HE_ would get a bill. Is it going to be like starting all over again? Maybe it's meant to just be a copy for me?  I'm confused right now, but it's late.  Nothing can be settled tonight....

Anyway, what I was _just about_ to post....

I thought there were only 3 pictures of my grandfather on my dad's side.  One I posted earlier in the Model T, the second one is huge, taken when he was much younger, and in a frame on my bedroom wall.  The other, I saw at my grandmother's once.  But I hit the jackpot out at the lake this evening and found a fourth one.






He died about 5 months before I was born, *on his 76th birthday.*  This picture was probably taken in his last years, because he looks rather frail.  He and my father were very different, from what I could gather listening to conversations among relatives.  He was straight-laced, no nonsense, and no sense of humor.  I'd like to have met him.
.
.
.
Calories (7/17): 990


----------



## NancyNGA

I was feeling pretty good yesterday morning about handling the latest communication with the engineer. Maybe getting downright cocky about it, in fact.   With no advice, no need to bounce ideas off anyone except myself, I composed a polite, brief, carefully worded email response asking for some clarification.  

At 11:45 pm I got a response. What the engineer had sent me was a contract. No details, just a lump sum proposal along with a list of the hourly rates of various people/tasks.  After I sign and return it, *then *he will come up with a design for the dam renovation.  I'm supposed to pay him within 30 days after he's finished with the design, then he sends the design to the contractor (G), and then according to him, G will give me an estimate for the rest of the job.  

The problem is G has already postponed this job for almost a year.  What if he just fades away, like the others and never gets to it, even in spite of nagging?  Then I'm stuck with a *very* expensive design plan, and the NEXT guy I try to hire may want his own plan.  In fact I won't even have the plan, G will. I didn't ask this guy to come out, G did. It seems to me G should arrange these payments whenever _he_ starts the job.

Right now my thoughts are to send a copy of this contract to G and ask if this is the way he usually does business.  I sort of wonder if the engineer isn't just trying to guarantee he gets paid by whoever is quickest on the draw. Heading off to lunch to do some bouncing of ideas again today.   So I'm not quite grown up yet. {sigh}


Calories (7/19) 1630 (took the day off)


----------



## NancyNGA

The consensus was to send a copy of the engineer's contract to G, just in case engineer is inflating the price to me because I don't know what is fair, and to subtly remind G about the job again, without appearing to nag.  

Tell G I'd prefer to pay him, instead of the engineer, but will do whatever he recommends. (I will)

G has a good reputation, and he seemed like a very honest guy to me when I met him.

This has got me in a bit of a tizzy. When I get in a tizzy I get nervous and want to type, and type _details_, but I'm trying to control myself. 

Being in a tizzy also increases metabolism, which burns calories, so it's all good.


----------



## Pappy

Maybe I should try tizzy more often. I could sure lose some weight.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Maybe I should try tizzy more often. I could sure lose some weight.



Pappy...






:lame: ..... What can I say... :shrug:


----------



## NancyNGA

Just heard back from the contractor. Two sentences: 

_"I would suggest that, since Engineer of XYZ Engineering is a separate business entity from G's Construction, it would be best to keep the two separate. I would prefer that you pay them directly for their services."

_Not what I wanted to hear.  And no updates or committments on G's (the contractor's) part.

So.... I guess I'm about to make a $3000 gamble.  At least I put some serious thought into it.


----------



## happytime

Seems like sooner or later alot of my friends have moved to Florida. Me, I moved here at 19 to Florida an never left. I talked my Mom an family into moving down
when my Dad got sick. My brother came home from Nam a paraplegic so she took care of him ALL the time. It was me ,Mom, my son,brother an Dad. We purchased
a home together, after Dad passed Mom help me with Jeff my son. I worked an we were very very happy.I had all these years to spend with her, I'am so thankful, I know
maybe alittle weird but I loved them When Mom got into her late 80's I retired  in 2003 to take care of my brother an her. My brother passed in 2008, my Mom ,of coursed,
wasn't far behind an passed in 2009. She died on her 99th birthday, yea,no kidding. Now it's me an this 4 bedroom home, thinking of downsizing. My son an his wife live about
5 minutes from me. I'm just not sure right now what I want to do, so I'll do nothing. I thank God for all the time Mom an I had together. I miss her so.


----------



## happytime

Hedgerow huh always wonder what that was. I agree with you, I don't have to get up if I don't want to. Hope to pick blackberries when the ones I planted give them to me


----------



## happytime

Ruthanne where can I find your blogs, I find you to be a fascinating person. I would love to go to Uganda is it safe now?? I'm very adventures the safer trips I'll do at 90 
but the "Holy cow you went where" vacations I want to do now. Did you see gorilla's , I noticed alot of baboons all over the place. I went to Zimbawa , Zambia,Botswanna
an South Africa. I didn't spell them right but you get the idea. I would so like to see the Gorillas in the wild. I find your life amazing ,all the travel an living places you have been
to. You or your hubby must have worked different jobs to enable you to do so? I'm so jealous.Thanks


----------



## NancyNGA

It finally rained out at the lake and the grass is starting to grow again. Forced myself yesterday to  jump on that cheap lawnmower that still won't start (the "got nothing to lose" mower) and tear it apart down to the carburetor.  First time I have ever tried anything like this.

Everything looked perfectly clean to me, but ran little wires and sprayed cleaner through all holes, anyway, according to Youtube video. [Then got all parts dirty again trying to put them back together.] Much harder prying apart plastic pieces without breaking them, than unscrewing screws.  Regardless...*it started with only two pulls!!!!*...and again this morning, completely cold. 

I know this mower is only toying with me, waiting until I go to the trouble of loading it onto the truck and hauling it back out to the lake, before it quits again. Have no clue what was, or is, wrong with it.  The important thing is....

_  I didn't ruin it by taking it apart!
 
_My father bought one of those DR walk-behind trimmers.  It's like a gasoline string trimmer on wheels. Also comes with a blade.  Looks something like this. 


　
It has been sitting for probably 20 years.  I've never tried to start it. Feeling daring enough now to see if I can get it working.  It might be just the thing for keeping the front side of the dam cleaned off in the future...if I can get it over there. It's lighter than a lawn mower.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Nancy, that looks like a neat trimmer!  I have an old one for my weeds that was a real pain to use, string always breaking and eventually died.  I'm not fussy about my lawn, of course you have a LOT more land to deal with than I have.  Starting on 2 pulls is great, good job, hope it doesn't fail you at the lake.


----------



## NancyNGA

Post deleted...


----------



## NancyNGA

Another memory popped into my head today.

As I posted earlier here, I was about 14 when my parents took me on a summer vacation trip to Alaska (1962).  I think my father got the idea to take that trip from a guy he worked with who had been there.   He told us to take: (1) more than one spare tire, and (2) a sign with our names, date and hometown. The sign was to put on a post at Watson Lake, Yukon Territory.  

My dad cut a piece of wood, I burned the information into it, and painted it with some clear coating.  It turned out rather pretty, a dark shade.   The sign posts were right along the side of the road.  No one was there when we stopped.  We nailed the sign on a post near the ground in the center of the bunch.  

We didn't take a picture, but the whole area at the time looked no bigger than in this picture I found on the internet (no date). I don't think the green city limits signs were standard back then (?), so this may be much later.  The romantic in me wants to think that the dark sign at the arrow is ours, but realistically, likely not.  I don't think it would have lasted very long in the weather up there.






 I Googled that place, and now it is called Sign Post Forest. It has an interesting history, has moved back off the main road, and now has over 72,000 signs!






Btw, over 1100 miles of gravel road we never had a single flat tire.


----------



## Pappy

Googled the goat issue, Nancy. Mites and dermatitis are the main causes, but who knows? Maybe it's just old age. :seeyou:


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, here's my analysis of the goat "tragedy." 

Goats love to scratch.  Dixie has a favorite fallen tree, about 18" off the ground and she will run hop over it and straddle it to rub her stomach. It looks so funny to see her do that. They are always rubbing their heads and sides against trees. The big goats will take down a fence by constantly rubbing on it, and why we had to string an electric wire inside down low on it.  The hot weather lately probably has something to do with it.  They will shed hair at various times, depends on the breed.  My mother once took a brush and brushed all the hair off of the back of one of the goats before she noticed what she was doing. He is still alive.

That cattle rub was soaked with a weak solution of permethrin earlier this summer---same thing as in flea powder and tick dip for dogs.  It is to keep the ticks and flies away from their heads.  Ticks will migrate right to their eyelids and dig in.  It's hard to pick a tick off a goat's eyelid. It works well for the ticks.

[Oops, I should have figured out a way to _rehome_ all those ticks and flies, shouldn't I? :lol:]

Anyway, it should have pretty much worn off by now, and of all places to get mites it would surely _not_ be where the goat is rubbing against the cattle rub, anywhere else maybe.  For the same reason it wouldn't be contact dermititis, because it would have happened earlier when the solution was stronger. It's true that as animals age their immune systems weaken and they are prone to all sorts of things.  But bottom line is THERE ARE NO SIGNS OF ANY TYPE OF SKIN IRRITATION AT ALL.

Isn't it true that goats don't go to heaven when they die, because they don't behave themselves, like sheep do?   That's why I try to keep them alive as long as possible. I actually thought the picture was funny, but I deleted it.  (wrong forum)


----------



## Pappy

Bachlor Button, my granddads long haired goat, would constantly knock the boards off the side of the barn just to get loose and raise hell. He was a tough one for sure.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

A couple of years ago I completely redid the guest bedroom---patched old plaster, straightened the closet door, closed off the fireplace, put a trim edge on the plain window and door frames, new ceiling fixture, and repainted everything. 

Filled *dozens* of old nail holes in the window frame, accumulated over decades of former residents putting up curtain rods, and put up a half window shutter that I bought many years ago when they were well made. 

After all that work, I was determined _*not to put a single nail back into that frame unless it was the very last one I would ever put in there!*_ 

This is my temporary, just for the summer, sun-blocking curtain.  Used the picture rail molding, a little fishing line, a stick, and some dark fabric that was just laying around.   Don't wake up automatically at 7:30 anymore.  I can sleep 'til noon now if I want.  The secret was cold air, darkness, and ignore the cat.  She likes it better upstairs where it's hot anyway. I'll move back upstairs come November. (Gotta love picture rail molding.) 

 If I ever get overnight company, I can just yank it down in 5 minutes. Let them deal with the sun, or get up early. Ha!






Still can't decide what to put permanently at the top of the window, if anything.  I know I don't want a black curtain up there. Maybe just go with a full length window shutter. Would have to be custom made...  So expensive...


----------



## NancyNGA

I still have a full size *Goodyear Airfoam Mattress*---half of an old *Englander* set.  It has been wedged under a newer mattress in the guest room for years.  The box spring was traded in years ago. Weighed a ton.  Can you believe there is a vintage ad for these on YouTube!  I would guess early 50's.   






This mattress is at least 60 years old.  Best mattress ever, until is started crumbling a few years ago.  So much better than that awful memory foam.  It came with two latex pillows, which are long gone. As I recall those were great pillows, too.  Just tore it apart last night to see what shape it is in.  It is hardened on the surfaces but the rubber is still healthy inside.  I am going to cut a few chunks out of that mattress and see if I might get a couple of  good pillows, or cushions, out of it, just for fun.  Almost bound to be better than what they make now.  

It bothers me to throw this away because it has followed me everywhere since I was a kid {sniff }.  I'll save the tag off the cover.  That won't take up much space.  (In the 1950's, $79.75 was equivalent to about $730 today, with inflation.)


----------



## NancyNGA

High temp today was only 95F, but the "real feel" temp was 105F (40.6C). Sure went through a lot of head bands.

Headed out to the lake this evening a little later than usual.  There was nothing planned except unload more shrub clippings and check on the goats.  They were fine, hair already starting to come back on the white one, no more rubbing.  Cheap lawn mower started on just one pull, so trimmed around the house a little.

Two weeks ago the fence still had a charge of 7200 volts.  It had stayed that way since I found one broken insulator almost 3 months ago---right where those fishermen came through the fence.  My mother always suspected the neighbors were monkeying with the fence, but I discounted it.  Maybe she was right. I don't think they've been back.

One week ago the refrigerator was out, long enough to ruin a few things in the freezer.  It was just a tripped breaker.  Never thought much about it.

Tonight I just _happened_ to notice the fence charger was not ticking. It is surrounded by fence wire and temporary posts to keep the goats from messing with it.  You have to rig up a stool and a ladder to get over that wire, and it always catches the leg of your pants just as you are going over. The charger was completely dead. Lightning probably struck the fence, likely at the same time the fridge breaker tripped.  Took the charger down.

 Fixed a huge cup of grape drink to take on the way back home, knocked it over on the countertop and onto the floor.  As I was cleaning that up I saw ants.  Countertop is speckled gray and I'd never have noticed them except for the spilled drink. They were after a scoop I left on the counter with sugar crusted on it (used to make hummingbird nectar). Cleared the counter, drenched it in bug spray and left it.  I don't think they'll be back. 

By  the time I left out there it was almost 10pm. So... I go get a new fence charger tomorrow.  May be just the incentive needed to get moving and get some things done, regardless of the heat. Oh, and I got a few fire ant bites, but no more than usual.
_
I consider it a good day when nothing happens that I don't know how to fix...so it was a good day! 
_


----------



## Meanderer

Glad to see you are still getting a charge out of life, Nancy!


----------



## Pappy

Or, try using wood, Nancy.


----------



## Meanderer

Or an Eclectic fence....


----------



## NancyNGA

_Ha! Ha! Ha!
_
Well....you guys may *think* you know all about goats and fence, but you really don't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























:lol:


----------



## NancyNGA

Potentially some good news....

I believe this is the 4th fence charger in 10 years---all ruined by lightning. I suppose it could be a faulty product, but there is a lot of fence available to be hit. Gambled on a 2 year extended warranty on this one, for $30. Thought it had just expired, but the 2 years were *in addition to* the standard warranty, so it is covered, specifically including lightning strikes.   The full price of a new one is $200.  The mark up on these must be huge.

They emailed me a paid for UPS label and I have to send the old charger in for "inspection." If it passes they will send $170---the original purchase price (only because it was on sale the day I bought it). Some bother, but a net gain of $140 would be worth it.  I can't imagine a very rigorous inspection.  It wouldn't be cost efficient for them.  We'll see...


----------



## Meanderer

That is good news, Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA

Sent that charger off today and ran errands.  

Got 2 pillow cases from the dollar store to make a couple of cushions out of that Airfoam stuff. It makes a great cushion. Can't believe something over 60 years old still bounces back like that. [I sure don't.  Ha!]  The foam they make now doesn't either.

Trimmed some more overgrown bushes behind the house, which are only there to hide an ugly basement wall, but nobody goes behind the house anyway. 

The hollies are sprouting new growth like crazy, so no need to have worried about cutting back in the summer.  Will go ahead and shape them up, then cut out the vines.  For the vine cutting you have to crawl under the hedge on your hands and knees while the thorns stick in your back.  Last time I scooted along on a large piece of cardboard to avoid wounds from old dried leaves on the ground.

Here is my pet rock. It is 12"x20"x30." It must weigh over 100 lbs, because I can't even tumble it down hill, and I can tumble almost anything.







It showed up in the ground when the 2 big pine trees were removed and I don't know what to do with it.  Maybe I'll paint it red and black, or paint a Bulldog face on it, and keep it as a lawn ornament.  But then I have to string trim around it.  I tried breaking it up but that didn't work either.     Any suggestions?

Keep losing connections tonight......


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, if the ground is soft enough, dig a hole beside it and then push it in the hole....or make a pet out of it.


----------



## Pappy

If you leave it alone, it might grow into a mighty Boulder.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, if the ground is soft enough, dig a hole beside it and then push it in the hole...



Hey, that isn't a bad idea! Maybe not right where it sits, because it is near those old pine tree roots, but just tumble it a little ways, then dig. 

I could muster up enough adrenalin to tumble a short distance with a pry bar.  That would be a workout better than spending all day at the gym.
 :thanks:


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> If you leave it alone, it might grow into a mighty Boulder.



Pappy, I got a real pet rock as a gift right around that time.  I finally set it in some concrete on top of a short curb at the top of my driveway.  I'll go out and check to see if it is still there, and if it got any bigger.


----------



## Meanderer

You could put a chain or rope around it ad drag it with the tractor.....be careful!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> You could put a chain or rope around it ad drag it with the tractor.....be careful!



 Jim, if I could get the rock up on some sort of sled it could be moved by the truck (rock is in town, tractor in the country).    But after I got it moved to somewhere else, what would I do with it where it ends up?     I think burying is a _great_ idea.  I've got the rest of my life to tumble and dig.  A few inches every day.... 

By the way, your rock image with arms reminds me of a pillow I saw on the internet. [I would feel like I was always being watched.:eewwk:]


----------



## NancyNGA

When procrastination pays off...

UPS tracking right this minute says the fence charger hasn't reached its destination yet, but I just got a notice over email that the old charger has passed inspection, along with a GIFT CARD for $169.99.

 I questioned the guy specifically over the phone whether this would be like a check and he carefully worded his answer to imply it was.  In fact it is ONLY good at Tractor Supply. I was going to get a new charger this morning but kept putting it off.  It would have been a hassle to go back and try to get a refund later. 

Based on past history, a new charger is very likely to be hit by lightning again before 3 years. From reading the current policy online, it looks like they might have discontinued such plans for items less than $200 anyway (does $199.99 count?)  

And...I just got a coupon in the mail yesterday for 10% off *ANY* purchase at Tractor Supply.  That had to be coincidence. Wonder if it applies to gift certificate purchases?  This is getting too complicated.    Don't like thinking about these kinds of things.  I always get negative thoughts when it comes to insurance/warranty stuff.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, it sounds like they are taking good care of your problem.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, it sounds like they are taking good care of your problem.



Yes!  Everything went without a hitch!

---------------

 The same charger now has a built in 3 year warranty directly through the manufacturer. Just left it at that.  It is already put up and working. Did an unintended half-cartwheel over that temporary fence enclosure one time.  Much faster than going over it the usual way. 

It only registered 7400 volts, not even hooked up to the fence.  It should be nearer 9600 unless they've changed something. Probably a new safety feature.  Ha!  

Seems like something a little unusual happens every time I go out there.  This time two young deer grazing right behind the garage. It was almost dark.


----------



## NancyNGA

I like to post about memories that suddenly pop into mind.  See if I can describe them accurately. Sometimes when you take the time to write things down, other things pop into mind that wouldn't have otherwise.  I'm  always torn between putting things like that here in this diary, or starting new threads.  Somehow I feel starting a new thread every time some little thing pops into your head is a bit presumptuous, and this seems more appropriate. That's just me, though.

This time it was about one of those two trips to California, probably 1955,  I was 9 yo.  On the way back we stopped at Custer's Battlefield, in Montana.  I remember the monument and the cemetery at the main battle site where Custer was killed.  It was a little fenced off area shown in this postcard more like it would have looked back then. 



What impressed me more than that, was the markers scattered about all over the fields around the area. They had erected a marker at the location of each fallen cavalry member.  It gave the place an eerie feeling, like you were actually there at the time of the battle.  A couple photos from the internet shows better than words.







Like many other places we were often the only people there and that made it even more spooky.   Could be because my father always liked to take vacations at the very end of summer, whereas most people took them as soon as school was out. Probably exactly why he did it, but I didn't much like it.  Always associated trips with the end of summer vacation and school starting. 

We went on to The Badlands, Mt. Rushmore, and Crazy Horse Monument. They are all fairly close together.  The Crazy Horse monument at that time looked just like any other mountain.  We weren't even sure we were looking at the right place.  It had only been under construction for about 7 years, and still isn't nearly finished 60 years later.
　
Custer's battle is another event in history I would like to read more about.  It would be almost contemporaneous with Wyatt Earp's adventures. Apparently there is a lot of incorrect information published in books about this event as well, and numerous books to choose from.  But I don't think there is as much disagreement about what kind of person Custer was.     

It would have been much better on these trips to have read a little about the places before you visited, but being a kid, that would probably have felt like punishment, or even torture, in the summer.  Ha!


----------



## Meanderer

Custer wanted to make a name for himself.  Be careful what we ask for.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...  Be careful what we ask for.



Was I *asking for this *by saying, "Something a little unusual happens every time I go out there..." ?

Good news is, it's just over the road, not over the fence.    Doubled back, circled around, got storm damage cleaned up everywhere else. There was very little.  I expected worse.  This tree is about 16" diameter.  






I know how to "fix" this!


----------



## Pappy

Nancy, may I suggest you do this?


----------



## NancyNGA

:lol: Pappy, you are just full of solutions!  One time we had to make a tunnel like that through the TOP of a tree, but never the trunk.


----------



## Pappy

Just like the sign in the men's room says: 
We aim to please
You aim too, please.


----------



## Meanderer

...hire a beaver engineer!


----------



## NancyNGA

Nope, Oliver is an engineer.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> If you leave it alone, it might grow into a mighty Boulder.





NancyNGA said:


> Pappy, I got a real pet rock as a gift right around that time.  I finally set it in some concrete on top of a short curb at the top of my driveway.  I'll go out and check to see if it is still there, and if it got any bigger.



Here you go, Pappy.  My pet rock from ~1976. Couldn't find it the other day and panicked.  Forgot I set it slightly inside the granite stones, so it wouldn't get knocked off by cars. It took string trimming to find it. It didn't grow.

Polished 'er up with WD-40 so she'd look nice, but now it looks gross.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, maybe you could paint a goat on your pet rock?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, maybe you could paint a goat on your pet rock?



I could do it on the _big_ rock. Goats have built-in pillows.  Sometimes they sleep like this. It would be a good pose.  Hurts my neck to look.  







 Still prefer burying it.   No string trimming.


----------



## NancyNGA

All the campaigning going on in Scranton, PA... Every time I hear "_SCRANTON,_" the first thing that always comes to mind is this scene from _All In The Family, _after all these years.

(_Background_:  Archie has been trying hard not to upset Edith)


----------



## SeaBreeze

Thanks for the chuckles with the Edith and Archie skit Nancy, always loved to watch that show back in the day.


----------



## Pappy

I think I posted this before, but meet Rags, a long haired goat and one of three goats that my grandpa had. Goat pen and milking station in background.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

That's the funniest thing I've seen all year!


----------



## RadishRose

Vintage cartoons weren't that funny but for the sake of vintage:


----------



## Pappy

OMG, Jim. I spilled my cranberry juice. It was pretty Baaaaaaaaad.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks for all the *information*_,_ folks!  You made my day.  (I didn't get to check here until now.)

Email last night from Engineer saying his surveyor would be out at the lake at 8:30am. Had to get up early.   He loaded all his stuff in the golf cart and we took off (1/2 mile through the woods). When we got there he realized he forgot a tripod.  I bet he was embarrassed---only girls do stuff like that. He didn't get finished whatever he was doing until 12:30.

It almost seemed like the grass in the lawn had grown since morning, so I raked pine cones and sticks down from storm winds, and went ahead and mowed, then trimmed around the house. 

This dam project is evidently more complicated than I thought.  I guess that might be the case with a siphon drain.  You'd have to get everything just right or it wouldn't work.  Maybe lucky the local guys I tried to hire didn't follow through?    Maybe that's why they didn't? 

 Maybe there is an end in sight after all.   Good thing I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, forget those guys....that's water over the dam!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, forget those guys.......that's water over the dam!



 Yes I will try to move on from the past ... Ha!

----------------

Moving on to my second favorite thing (after maps):  _Diagrams! :yeah:
_
This is how the drainage system is going to work.  Cross-section of dam.   Neat, huh? [Now I'm moving on too far into the future. layful:]


----------



## Pappy

Seeing this diagram reminds of my underground watering system. Water is taken from the canal out back, and piped to the lawn outlets. However, my inside water pump has pooped out on me. Notice my pet tilapia fish, Henry, posed for this photo.
Just noticed the upside down trees. It's either a reflection or I'm standing on my head.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, I love your diagram!
<font size="3">


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> ... Water is taken from the canal out back, and piped to the lawn outlets. However, my inside water pump has pooped out on me. Notice my pet tilapia fish, Henry, posed for this photo.



Oh Henry!   He's cute.  Is this in New York? 



 I looked into stocking tilapia, but in Georgia they are considered an exotic fish and you are not supposed to stock them except in secure enclosed facilities.  I guess they take over ponds & streams, in warm climates. Depends on water temp in winter I think.


----------



## NancyNGA

Jim... Mr. Thompson seems to wear many different hats.  This one tells me for sure he has a sense of humor.   He's kind of cute in that one.layful:





Meanderer said:


> Nancy, I love your diagram!



Aw-shucks!


----------



## NancyNGA

We must be getting the remnants of the awful storms in Louisiana. Three days of scattered afternoon and evening thunderstorms, heavy rains and strong winds, but could be bone dry 5 miles down the road.   Power, satellite, and DSL going off and on in town.   

Last night I was down at the barn, and it was one of those special times when you can hear the rain approaching through the woods.  Took off running to the house, but it outran me.  A real gulley washer that lasted maybe 20 minutes. 

Glad I got the lawn mowed out there Tuesday. Should have learned by now not to put things off, waiting 'til conditions are "just right." Weather is trying hard lately to force me to become a morning person. {sigh}

Day 4:   5:30pm on Friday and it's starting again.  Satellite already going on and off.  It stopped by 7pm.


----------



## NancyNGA

I've worked 18,369 puzzles in 3 years as a member of a puzzle forum, but only created 31, and none lately. I'm starting to feel guilty. Just a handful of members actually volunteer to _create_ puzzles, and they are getting tired I think.  Most members are just arm chair critics, and imagine one can create a perfect picture using only 400 pixels.  I've noticed _less_ criticism as the number of volunteers dwindles.  

 It's a lot of work because the picture has to look decent and they have to also be _solvable,_ but not _too_ solvable. There is an algorithm that checks solvability for you.  I've got to start making a few again.  Here are some that came out pretty good. The rest are .  The caboose uses triangles, as well as squares, so it is easier to make a decent picture.  I prefer solving and creating 2 colors (black & whites without triangles), but many members prefer color. 






Just realized I should at least try to explain why these are puzzles.  They are called nonograms.  You are given the pattern of squares only in each row and column, and you have to fill in the positions of the individual squares to make the picture.


----------



## Meanderer

I'm sorry, Nancy, they look a little too primitive to me.  It would seem boring,  I think.   Just being honest.


----------



## NancyNGA

I like honest!  Some members only like difficult ones; some prefer easy and only care about the final picture. 

 The picture matters very little to me, the solving part is what I like.  Sometimes even a well constructed 20x20 can take an hour (median time for all solvers) to finish.  I should just start all over and see if I've gotten any better (faster).


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, maybe I am just dense....not much for the "games" section, but what are the mechanics involved in solving these pixel puzzles ?  Do you convert numbers into pictures or values of some kind?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...what are the mechanics involved in solving these pixel puzzles ?  Do you convert numbers into pictures or values of some kind?



You don't _really_ want to know, do you? ..  IIf you want to kill 8 minutes... here's a simple one being solved _ever so slowly_. 






 It's one of the few things I can _now_ do and think about something totally different at the same time (multi-puzzling?), unless it's a tough one.  Otherwise I might doodle, pace the floor, or nibble snacks. 

Just remember, you need *lots* of pixels (a huge grid) to make a nice picture. The bigger the puzzle, the easier it is to make a pretty picture. 

Not for everyone. To each his/her own.


----------



## Meanderer

Kinda like Minesweeper game.  Thanks for the example.  I did see a faucet, but got lost in the rules, half way through.  But it was not boring...and not for me. Thanks!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Kinda like Minesweeper game. ...



Yes, _some_ similarities with MineSweeper.  For example, I got hooked on MineSweeper when it first came out, too.


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Kinda like Minesweeper game.  Thanks for the example.  I did see a faucet, but got lost in the rules, half way through.  But it was not boring...and not for me. Thanks!




sounds farrah nuff


----------



## Pappy

RadishRose said:


> sounds farrah nuff



How Farrah is this going to go on.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> How Farrah is this going to go on.



Long ago, and Farrah way.


----------



## Meanderer

GAME OVER!


----------



## Pappy

Kill Joy, Jim. I'm leaving this thread Farrah behind.


----------



## Meanderer

Farrah Fawcett, died of cancer in 2009.  She requested a Video diary be made of her final days.  The Long Goodbye.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, I just remembered how I found Mr Jesse Thompson,and his wonderful singing and performing of songs.  I may have shared the song "Bill Grogan's Goat"with you,I can't remember.  It was a song my Dad sang and when I googled it, I found Mr Thompson's version.  He has a You Tube channel, but all his songs end around 2011, so he may have died or gone into a home.  Here is the song. Forgive me if it is a repeat post....and yes it has a happy ending!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Farrah Fawcett, died of cancer in 2009.  She requested a Video diary be made of her final days.  The Long Goodbye.



Jim, that was a disturbing story about Ms. Fawcett's last months.  I would certainly come down on the side of Mr. Nevius, from reading that article.  Hopefully she wasn't aware of many of the details of what was going on, and died in peace.


----------



## Pappy

Pappy said:


> Kill Joy, Jim. I'm leaving this thread Farrah behind.



Nancy, Jim, I hope you know I wasn't serious. Just being me.


----------



## NancyNGA

I knew you were just funnin' us Pappy. :rose: 

 I want to discuss Bill Grogan's goat, but I'm a slow typer, and fell asleep last night.  More later...


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, I just remembered how I found Mr Jesse Thompson,and his wonderful singing and performing of songs.  I may have shared the song "Bill Grogan's Goat"with you,I can't remember.  It was a song my Dad sang and when I googled it, I found Mr Thompson's version.  He has a You Tube channel, but all his songs end around 2011, so he may have died or gone into a home.


Jim, I notice all of Jesse Thompson's videos were uploaded in the summer of 2011.  I'm guessing he is still alive, I'm pretty sure he is 90 years old now.

Because you mentioned your father singing _Bill Grogan's Goat_, I wondered where I first heard it. It was in _John Thompson's Modern Course for the Piano, 2nd Level_, and I still have that book!  (Purchase date 1959.  I was 13.)  The words in that version are the ones I remember. Mystery solved.

They[SUP]1[/SUP] think the song was based on a poem by Robert William Service (1874 - 1958), but Service's poem may have been based on a 1904 song, "Tale of a Shirt"  

Sheet Music

_OR_, the poem could have been based on the song "Papa's Billy Goat."

Fiddlin' John Carson - Papa's Billy Goat - 1924
(with lyrics on the YouTube site)






[SUP]1[/SUP]Reference

(This self created puzzle was more fun *trying* to solve than a giant nonogram.)


----------



## Meanderer

I knew you were on a sugar high, Dave!


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, you may be right on the origin, but people living along the tracks had goats galore, so it could have been a common enough joke.  Here are the lyrics:

Papa bought him a great big billy goat
Mama, she washed most every day
And she hung her clothes out on the line
Well, the darned ol' goat, he come that way


He pulled down the red flannel shirt
You ought'a heard them buttons crack
I'll get even with the son-of-a-gun
Gonna tie him across the railroad track


I tied him 'cross the railroad track
When the train was a com'n at a powerful rate
He belched up the ole red shirt
Then flagged down that gol' durn train


I went to the depot, and I bought me a ticket
Well I walked right in an' I sot right down
Stuck the ticket in the brim o' my hat
An' th dog-gone wind blowed it out on the ground


Big conductor come around, said, give me your ticket
Well I had to pay again or be left on the track
I'll get even with the son-of-a-gun
Gonna time him across the railroad track


Acted an old fool, and married me a widder
And the widow had a daughter and her name was Maude
Father being a widower married her daughter
And now my daddy is my own son-in-law


Met her on the road, and I laid her on the board
And I tuned up the fiddle, give her sugar in the gourd
Sugar in the gourd and I can't get it out
Well the way to get the sugar out is roll the gourd about


Had a little hen, she had a wooden leg
She's the best little hen that ever layed a egg
She laid mo' eggs than a hen around the barn
Another little drink won't do us any harm


Had a little duck, she had a webbed foot
She built her nest on a mulberry root
She drew grass round, to keep her eggs warm
Another little drink would help me along


----------



## NancyNGA

Deleted post... I got mixed up.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Deleted post... I got mixed up.


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes Jim, I've been _floundering around _a lot lately due to unpredictable weather and other changes. 

----------------

Falling behind in jobs, along with caffeine overload, makes me want to talk nonstop, and there's nobody here but the cat.  Here's more talking...changing the subject back to the daily grind.

Carefully followed radar and the weather reports Sunday, by the hour. Wanted to spray some weeds near the house out at the lake before the plants slow down growing for the summer. They said rain would stop completely at 4pm. It did. Sprayed at 5:30pm.  At 6pm this big black cloud formed out of nowhere and brought a light rain with huge lightning bolts and loud thunder. Hmmm....  Will try again Tuesday or Wednesday.

Meanwhile I'm sitting on the back porch and two little birds fly up right near me and let out an ear-shattering sound.  How could birds that little make such a noise?  The sound at 0:16-0:29 on this video at highest volume convinces me they were house wrens. (I was an intruder.)






I'm sure they are scouting out a nest site on top of the outdoor porch light. The plastic light is already broken because of previous wrens (long story) and won't hold another pair.  

Grocery shopping and didn't get home 'til 9:30.   Bill Grogan's Goat was like a gift.  A perfect excuse to play around on the internet until bedtime.  I'm getting stuck again.  Deep breath...
?


----------



## NancyNGA

My last post sounded like an attempt to get someone to pay attention. Not so! It was a disguised self pep talk.  It doesn't work to give a pep talk in front of the cat, but it does, to give one in cyberspace. I've mentioned this many times before.  

Since last post I did a home perm in record time---one hour plus the waiting!  Been trying to do this for a week, but it's something you have to wait 'til after 5pm to do, and it can't be done if the lights go off in a thunderstorm.  I'll be cute (from a distance) with no fussing over hair, for at least 8 weeks now. Just kidding. 

 Thought about a drink to counteract the caffeine, but there are no mixers in the house except Coolaid.  In all the old westerns, folks always drink straight whiskey, so while I was waiting on the perm I rumaged around in the pantry and found a 20 year old bottle of Old Crow, poured a shot on the rocks, and nursed it along.   Surprisingly, after the mouth quits burning and the awful taste goes away, it leaves a warm tingly feeling that's not bad.  I get the attraction now.  That's one thing I can cross off my bucket list.

I don't need a vacation.  Just the opposite.  I need to light a fire and get moving.  I've been in limbo for a week now, mostly because most everything that needs to be done depends on no rain, and it starts to pile up.   It looks good this week, but they always change the forecast at the last minute.


----------



## Meanderer

An Old Crow will chase away those house wrens, every time!nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> An Old Crow will chase away those house wrens, every time!nthego:



:lol:
I believe a whole flock of Old Crows would chase away almost anything!   :cheers:


----------



## Pappy

:hijacked:


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, :lost:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

On a short break right now.   Back on track today.   Must have been the Old Crow.  

Tried to shape the hedge.  I have no clue what I'm doing.  Just make it like a pyramid they say. Mowed most of back lawn, going out to finish in a few minutes.  The grass is soooo high!  Cannot wear a sweatband on head with new hairdo for at least a couple of days 'cause I'm afraid it may set permanently with a crease all the way around. :eewwk:  Came inside dripping wet and the curls had all wound back up into tight little rolls. Cute!  (That's a good sign it "took", though) 

 Thanks for the crow images.  I may go get a bottle of _Wild Turkey _next time, so you folks will have something to keep you out of trouble.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hmmm... It's not the weather itself, it's the _not being able to plan ahead_, that is starting to get to me. I'm just thankful I'm not a farmer, or an excavation contractor. 

Last night they predicted a maximum 20% chance of thundershowers, at any given hour of the day here today.  Decided this was the best day of the week to spray weeds, and get it over with for the year. This would be a big job, requiring the golf cart, lots of supplies, several hours, and no rain for a few hours afterward. 

This morning they have a max 45% chance, peaking at 3pm, and radar map showing a large cell with heavy rain going over the area at 1pm. The definition of PoP (below) is not really helpful because of the constant updating.

So...changing plans, finishing up the hedge trimming, then head out and see what has happened *after* 3pm. 

Oh well, I really didn't want to do it anyway. :whome:




> Forecasts issued by the National Weather Service routinely include a "PoP" (probability of precipitation) statement, which is often expressed as the "chance of rain" or "chance of precipitation".
> 
> EXAMPLE
> 
> THIS AFTERNOON...MOSTLY CLOUDY WITH A 40 PERCENT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.
> TONIGHT...CHANCE OF RAIN 40 PERCENT.
> 
> What does this "40 percent" mean? ...will it rain 40 percent of the time? ...will it rain over 40 percent of the area?
> 
> The "Probability of Precipitation" (PoP) describes the chance of precipitation occurring at *any* point you select in the area.
> How do forecasters arrive at this value?
> 
> Mathematically, PoP is defined as follows:
> PoP = C x A where "C" = the confidence that precipitation will occur *somewhere* in the forecast area, and where "A" = the percent of the area that will receive measureable precipitation, *if it occurs at all.*
> 
> So... in the case of the forecast above, if the forecaster knows precipitation is sure to occur ( confidence is 100% ), he/she is expressing how much of the area will receive measurable rain. ( PoP = "C" x "A" or "1" times ".4" which equals .4 or 40%.)
> 
> But, most of the time, the forecaster is expressing a combination of degree of confidence _and_ areal coverage. If the forecaster is only 50% sure that precipitation will occur, and expects that, _if it does occur,_ it will produce measurable rain over about 80 percent of the area, the PoP (chance of rain) is 40%. ( PoP = .5 x .8 which equals .4 or 40%. )
> 
> In either event, the correct way to interpret the forecast is: there is a 40 percent chance that rain will occur at any given point in the area.



Reference: NOAA


----------



## Meanderer

The weather forecasts are no help.  It is a case of too much information!


----------



## Pappy

Kinda like this, Nancy.


----------



## NancyNGA

No Pappy. Cart would end up like this where I plan to go next time.



More like this, only steep, and with briars:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> The weather forecasts are no help.  It is a case of too much information!



I understand your point, Jim.   It's too much information because it really can't be very accurate for things like these scattered showers.

 Probably the frustration comes about because you want to believe the forecast is correct, and when it turns out wrong, you get upset. Without a forecast you can just blame Mother Nature (which you can't do anything about), instead of NOAA.

But they are pretty accurate when it comes to something important, like hurricanes and fronts.

*Edited to add...*
Just headed back outside to work on hedge some more, and IT'S RAINING!!!  :lol: ...  Time to switch to housework. 


------------------------

_*Update 11:55pm*
_
 Took off for the lake after 5pm.  There had been *heavy* rains out there---mud swirls all over and some of the straw below the garage roof had almost washed out. 

The reason for all this... I've changed my mind about spraying the dam.  Mowing will only make briars and trees come back stronger than ever.  It's better to try to get rid of them now, permanently. Roundup only works if the plants are still growing. 

Tomorrow - 0% chance of rain, but I have a lunch engagement, which I simply cannot afford to cancel.   Will probably try again after that.  Need to pick up a couple of gasoline cans to haul water.  I promise no more talk about the weather (unless a catastrophe happens).


----------



## NancyNGA

Took off after lunch today and was sitting on the dam by 3:30.  Finished spraying the briars and small trees, both front and back sides, by 6:30.  The hardest part is remembering where you've been.  Probably missed some, but not many. Playing with the scythe earlier in the summer was not completely wasted.  It made it easier to walk on those (few) sections. Still need to cut down a few trees that are too large to spray.

The only signs of the surveyor were two strips of pink tape---one at the inlet drain, and one at the outlet pipe. (Can't the contractor find those by himself?) He also whacked a path down to both, with a machete. That was convenient for me. He seems a bit overqualified for what he has done so far.  Ha!  I assume he's going back and do some calculations, or something, and maybe come up with a drawing?  

I've used the term "gully-washer" in a joking manner before, but there must have _REALLY_ been a gully washer yesterday.  There is trash piled up against the fence and gates,  ditches starting to form down long steep roads, and some washing around culverts.  Not good. 

An optical illusion from today...   From the dam, it looked like the dock had collapsed and sunk on the end toward the bank.    Startled me at first, but it's just a shadow (I think).


----------



## NancyNGA

Got the holly hedge all done yesterday! Included crawling under on hands and knees and clipping all vines at the ground level.  Raced across the finish line just before the R (no weather talk) started. It looks scraggly now, but will look pretty next spring, I think.  The pile of clippings I've been hauling off is getting wide out there.


----------



## Meanderer

Life is better, at the Lake!


----------



## Pappy

This will point the way......


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Life is better, at the Lake!


Life is good at both places.  I can't decide.

------------







Pappy, I needed a sign like that at one time---because of kudzu!  Have a picture somewhere, but can't find it.

------------

Except for mowing front lawn, the only plan today is to spend some time removing old nails from lumber scraps.  Why?  Because I need to haul some junk off to the landfill as soon as I get a truck load's worth.  Refuse to dump lumber with nails sticking out---they end up in your tires. 

 The landfill here is remodeling its drop off facility and I want to get out there before it's finished, because it's an adventure when you have to dodge the bulldozers.  You have to be somewhat familiar with bulldozer driver's hand signals, or else you may end up in the wrong place at the wrong time.

 Imagine this only *much* more congested.  Wish there were music to go with this one.


----------



## NancyNGA

Today was an unusual day.  Nothing unusual happened.


----------



## NancyNGA

Switching gears back to the past again. Found more pictures.  Not very clear...{sigh}

This is out front of my *very first *apartment, in Raleigh, NC, 1971.  These are pictures my parents took when they visited from Ohio. 









It was half a duplex. Don't remember the cat. Not mine.  The other occupant was a single lady, who cooked blackeyed peas almost every day.  Never heard of them before.  The smell would drift from her back door around through mine when the weather was warm. The smell of blackeyed peas cooking still reminds me of that place. 

The kitchen table dropped down from the wall, closet was a recess in the wall covered by a curtain, no AC, and one gas heat vent in the floor, which would melt your shoe soles if you stood on it very long. 

My father always carried tools with him whenever he visited any relatives.  My grandmother called him "the fixer" because he would always  come and fix everything she complained about.  He put a piece of gutter up over the front door later, to stop the rain from hitting you on the head when you went out.  

This is a picture from April, 2012 (archived Google Streetview).






What it looks like now. Oh well, probably time for a change.


----------



## NancyNGA

NancyNGA said:


> Today was an unusual day.  Nothing unusual happened.



Going to have to add a citation here, because I just found almost the same thing today on a webpage. (Didn't copy it at the time, honest. )

"The really unusual day would be one where nothing unusual happens…" - John D. Hand, _The Improbability Principle: Why Coincidences, Miracles, and Rare Events Happen Every Day_


----------



## Meanderer

Shocking....and UNUSUAL  punishment!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Shocking....and UNUSUAL  punishment!



 :lol:

Doo-doo-doo-doo, doo-doo-doo-doo.....!






There was a *logical* connection.  I was searching today with keywords "unusual" and "coincidence," among others. 

[My previous job involved writing technical reports.   It's a habit.]


----------



## NancyNGA

Styrofoam peanuts.  Ever try to get rid of them.


----------



## Pappy

Yes I have, Nancy. Put a box full out for the garbage man, and somehow the box opened when he picked up the box. I had peanuts to hell and gone. Must have given my neighbors a good laugh seeing me chasing those stupid things all over the yard.


----------



## NancyNGA

Little known methods of the Fish Mob.


----------



## NancyNGA

Another new neighbor today on the north side, in the pasture where the black & white steers were last year.   He came running up the hill to see who I was, but still stayed far away.  Aren't those awfully big ears for a horse?   There is a man out there who used to breed mules as a hobby. 






Almost forgot about that tree across the road (post #1013). That's what I did this afternoon.  Dead but not rotten and not hollow. A hard job this time with my baby saw.






Rolled top 2 chunks over into a gully. It was easy with a prybar.  All down hill.  






Road all clear now :






If they get much bigger than this one, I'll have to hire someone to do it.  I'd be broke if I called someone every time a tree fell out there.


----------



## NancyNGA

Most of the time this diary is not to be taken seriously. Today it is. (Falcon is not gonna like it.  He will think I'm bragging.) 

Decluttering a closet.  Ran across this...  






A plastic firetruck 10" long. More like a utility truck for hauling firefighters, with seats in the back.  First prize for a coloring contest in first grade.  They forced everyone to compete and color *right in class*---the pressure was intense! 

One prize for each grade, 1 through 6.  A win in first grade meant you could stay within the lines. I was always good at staying within the lines. There were 308 in our graduating class, so how many ever that trickled down from was the competition.  

The six of us got to ride on a real fire engine around the block, complete with siren, and our picture in the newspaper standing on the engine.   I'd rather have the clipping from the paper.  It would take up a lot less space.  Apparently my parents didn't save that. Hmph!


----------



## Meanderer

Times have changed......


----------



## NancyNGA

Oh wow!   I would have loved *that* fire truck as a kid.   Makes you feel sorry for the winner, doesn't it?

I didn't know fire department coloring contests were still  around. 

Thanks for the video, Jim.


----------



## Meanderer

I think it was a free hand contest


----------



## RadishRose

I just retired from this company, on 8/31/16.


----------



## NancyNGA

RadishRose said:


> I just retired from this company, on 8/31/16.



Congratulations RadishRose! :rose:  

I like this ring...


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I think it was a free hand contest


Ours probably was. I can't remember.




Meanderer said:


>



Not bad. Was that your entry?


----------



## NancyNGA

Spent some time rowing around the edge of the lake yesterday. This is a stump, not a rock, that has been under water for at least 40 years and is now near the surface.  It's solid as a rock.  Tiny fish were swimming around and within the cracks and crevices. Things like this are interesting to me.  






I saw more little fish around the banks than I've ever seen out there before because of the grass.  It appears to stop at a fairly precise water depth. Assume it will not spread if the water level is brought up to what it was originally because the old banks were pretty steep. 

 More grass shows here around the dock.  The dock did _not_ collapse.   It gets dark too early now.






I've been caught up with all the outside have-to-do jobs for over a week, but this trip reminded me of all the outside jobs that I probably *should *do.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

This is what I _really_ wanted at one time.   They used to stock them at Walmart. Maybe a little _TOO_ much exercise?

Pedal, pedal, pedal your boat!


----------



## NancyNGA

Received an unexpected overnight FedEx package from the engineering company late this afternoon, with fairly detailed plans on the dam renovation. TWO COPIES of ten 2' x 3' pages clamped together with a heavy duty binding, like a book.   You have to lay it out on the the bed to read it!  As expected, first glance looks like over-kill. 

A few years ago I would have been in a tizzy about this project.  Not now. At least not yet.  I'm just here forcing myself to take a break before plowing through the details.   Maybe another shot of Old Crow is called for first.  

_Finishing up this subject (9/14): 
_
Looks like a lot of extra details in the report, which I will call CYA stuff, that I'll bet the contractor will ignore.  I suspect he is only interested in how much pipe to buy, how deep to bury it, and where to locate it.   The engineer recommended SCH 80 PVC.   The main cost will be the pipe and fittings. How deep you bury the pipe across the top of the dam will determine the new lake level.  Looks like he says 6' deep. Should probably try to see if that looks about right, next time I get over there.  The only unpleasant part of this will be dealing with the neighbor downstream, but I'm not going to think about that now.  If someone forced me to bet when this would get done, I'd bet rainy season, early 2017.  A squeeze in job.  Second choice would be the week before Christmas (also rainy season).


----------



## NancyNGA

Out to the lake yesterday. Trimmed goat hooves.  Decided to take ONE picture of the most unusual thing that day, and stop at that.  It was looking bleak until I discovered some spit bugs.  

:magnify:






Haven't seen those in years. Reminds me I should resume discussions of insects and worms here.

But then, just before leaving, sitting on the back porch sipping coolaid, this comes sneaking up just below the driveway.  I think this is the one that got stuck behind the fence when he still had spots.  He can surely run and jump now.  






Actually the spit bugs are more unusual.  There are so many deer out there this year, I see _at least _one almost every trip.  Wonder if they won't start stealing alfalfa pellets and hay from the barn this winter.  Deer season is October 22 - January 8th.  Bow season a little earlier.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, how do the goats interact with the deer?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, how do the goats interact with the deer?



Jim, that is a good question, and you have literally "opened a can of worms"...  

I've never seen them mingle, and I've never seen a deer at the barn, but the deer would be long gone by the time you got near the goats or the barn.   When deer are in the woods nearby, the goats will stand and watch them, but don't act particularly frightened, or vice versa.  I suspect they mingle at times. 
.
.
.

_ Now for the worm_s... (I could talk for hours on this, and probably already have here. )

The problem with deer, if you have goats, is that deer carry a parasite that is devastating to goats---meningeal worm.  The infection process is amazing, to me.

Deer leave droppings on the ground.  Snails and slugs feed on the droppings and pick up the eggs of these worms.  Goats eat leaves, acorns, grass, with slugs on them.  This may sound like a 1 in a million chance of happening, but slugs are everywhere and we had one case when we first got our goats.  Most goat owners in warm humid climates have.

Because goats are not their natural host, these worms seem to get confused and start randomly burrowing through the bodies of the goats, rather than stay in the intestines, like they would with deer.  Eventually they will reach nerve tissue.  Usually they hit the spine first and cause paralysis of the rear legs of the goats.  Eventually they make their way to the brain.

If you're lucky the worms will burrow to the surface (skin) of the goat first, and cause extreme itching in small patches, which the goats will rub raw.  That's how we detected it early in our case.  Treatment is difficult and requires _massive_ doses of wormer for several days.

Since the worms do not stay in the intestines of the goats, there is no way to detect them in fecal samples.  You just have to use preventative wormings periodically if you have whitetail deer on your property. I just wormed ours preventatively yesterday because of this very thing.

More than you wanted to know, I'm sure.

REFERENCE


----------



## Meanderer

That is  very interesting.  What, besides the feed, would attract the deer enough to jump the fence?  Does the problem lessen, during hunting season?  (Or would the barn be a safe sanctuary?)


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...  What, besides the feed, would attract the deer enough to jump the fence?  Does the problem lessen, during hunting season?  (Or would the barn be a safe sanctuary?)



Adult deer pay absolutely no attention to fences.  They go over a 4 foot fence like it wasn't even there---even from a complete standstill.  It's rather beautiful to watch them clear a fence so effortlessly. Just the little ones have a tough time at first.  Mamma probably knows when they're ready.

 My property is a safe haven for deer because I've got it posted.  (Didn't you know deer can read signs?) There would probably be more deer during hunting season because they would be chased there from other property.  And it has water.  It's possible all the deer in the county spend the night at my place, and only go out for extra food in the day. I've never checked at night.


----------



## NancyNGA

Jim, I wanted to add....I am glad you asked me the previous question, because it made me re-read that article.  This sentence jumped out...

_"Permanent spinal damage (including curvature), hindquarter weakness, ... may be the residual effect of Meningeal Worm infection."
_
I've mentioned already that one of our current goats (Shorty) appears to have slowly progressing spine curvature, and doesn't walk quite right in the rear.  He was also suspected of possible deer worm at the same time as the goat I mentioned, because he was rubbing on trees a lot and had the hair worn down on his neck, but no sores. The vet didn't put him on the full protocol, just one treatment. I didn't know any better at that time.  I've found no other explanation in any articles. Not saying that's it, but at least a possibility.


----------



## NancyNGA

Just sent an email off to the engineer because....

1. The diagram in his plan indicates keeping the lake water level the same as it was the day the surveyor  came out. The lake is down about 3.0 - 3.5 feet. It was originally about 7 acres. His diagram shows it currently at 4.83ac.  (Did he overlook such an obvious thing?)

2.  He proposes using *TWO* 12" drain pipes.   Previous contractor said ONE 12", or TWO 8", was sufficient.  Current galvanized riser pipe is 18".   He may be right on this.    But nowhere do I see in this plan an estimate of the length of pipe needed. (Wouldn't that be a bare minimum of info one would expect in a plan?)

The reason the second is so important... retail price of 12" SCH 80 PVC looks to be about $28/per FOOT. Each pipe has to go from the bottom of the back side of the dam, up over the top, and down 10 feet deep into the water on the front side. That's got to be over 100 feet.  The pipe only comes in 5' sections because of the weight. Retail price of one coupling alone is $169. Elbows are even higher.  I'm sure the contractor can get it cheaper, but  still... {sigh}

OTOH, I would much rather get this project done than have a new truck.  Ha!


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, I understand your desire to look at the cost, but you pay an engineer to size it right.  If it is undersized to save money, and fails, then you lose.  Wait and see what he says.  Good luck!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, I understand your desire to look at the cost, but you pay an engineer to size it right.  If it is undersized to save money, and fails, then you lose.  Wait and see what he says.  Good luck!


You are right. And future owners of this property will thank me one day. This may be my only legacy.  Ha!

 Getting the water level right is important. If the engineer made a mistake on that, then what else might be wrong? _Or IS it a mistake?_ Maybe new regulations say the dam in not good enough anymore for that water level. IF that's the case I might want to rethink this whole thing. 

 Mistakes were "frowned upon" in my family, because mistakes usually cost money. I'm trying to get over worrying about making mistakes, but it's hard.  I just get the feeling that all this planning may be just to satisfy some requirement that "a plan" was made.

The engineer is probably sitting in his office right now reading my email, saying to his colleagues, "Wow!!! A customer actually _read_ our plan!"


----------



## Meanderer

I love it.....


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I love it.....



Me too. 

Got a reply this morning: 



> _Hi Nancy,
> 
> These are great questions. I will be glad to meet with you to go over the plans if it helps.
> 
> 1. Our surveyor marked the old normal pool waterline by using the vegetation around the edge so it should be really close to what it was before. The current water level is a couple of feet lower that what he assumed was the old normal pool. We can make sure that the contractor knows to set it at the old waterline elevation.
> 
> 2. I will have to check the numbers on the 8" pipes. I will let you know.
> 
> Thanks
> (Engineer)
> _


 
I know what happened now.  The old riser pipe broke off in two stages.  First stage many years ago, and then again just 2 or 3 years ago.  If the surveyor only checked the vegetation on the dam, he no doubt saw the _newest_ old water line.  The ground on the dam is smooth and solid, unlike anywhere else around the lake, and vegetation has grown up over the _older_ water line there now.  

For what he is charging for this plan, I sort of assumed they would have checked with whoever approved the plans on the original construction. There had to be a permit filed somewhere.  Heck, the neighbor down stream showed up with _that_ plan when we did the fencing.  They shouldn't just trust what I say, either.

Maybe I should get a can of orange spray paint and mark the old line.  

I'm happy now.:banana:


----------



## NancyNGA

Sent an email to Engineer explaining about the TWO water level lines, that I would mark the older one, and that whatever he recommended for the pipe size was fine with me.  Received this email just now...



> Nancy,
> 
> We can make it work with one 12" siphon. Having two reduced the amount of flow through the emergency spillway during heavy flows. We can talk with (Contractor)  about the pipe.
> 
> Thanks
> (Engineer)



Other than the time the drain got stopped up, I can only remember maybe one time, _many_ years ago, that water might have gone over the spillway due to rain.  

However, after thinking about it, I had almost decided two pipes might be the way to go. For example, what if one stops up?  Then you've got the other as a backup. If you can't be there every day that would be nice. OTOH, you've got twice the chance of a pipe stopping up.  Ha!

 I don't mind spending extra money on _once-in-a-lifetime_ jobs. But things like automobiles...


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I have loved reading your Diary from the very beginning!  I always check the "New Members" thread and then your Diary Thread!  I have to ask a question...does your dam over flowing cause any flooding to neighbors, roads, etc?  Is it a "Big" lake?


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi Maggiemae!   Thank you for stopping by. :rose:  Such a nice compliment.

The lake is about 7 acres when full.  The water flows into a pretty good sized creek that runs through a deep valley in woods.  There is only one neighbor that actually lives downstream, and from there on is just vacant land.  His house, and his brother's house, are far up on a hillside.  No danger of flooding any houses or roads, even if the whole dam collapsed (thank goodness).  It would just make for a whole lot of muddy water in the creek.


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]The Eerie Earthworms of Hawkinsville, Georgia[/h]


----------



## NancyNGA

MY GOODNESS, where do you find these things?!!  

"Beneath the surface, something slithers. And if you find it, prepare to be slimed and glowing (blue)."

:lol1:

 I was ready to go find a stake and flatiron, until I read you need sandy soil for those worms.  We have RED CLAY here.  Poo!  

Heading off soon to get orange spray paint, and then out to the dam to give a crack at searching for very old water lines.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Perfect!  





This job turned out to be much harder than I thought. For one thing the dam is covered in dead briars (sprayed earlier), so you can barely see the ground.   The only thing worse than walking through briars, is walking through _dead_ briars, because they grab you and you can't get loose. Thought about calling 911 once, but it was a dead zone.  I got loose anyway.

It's easy to see the old water line anywhere BUT on the dam.  I need a line right where the pipe is to pass through the dam.   Marked the line on each side of the dam and tried to work my way to the middle, but got lost.  I finally guesstimated, and it *looks* about right, but I'll need another day to double check.  Two more cans of spray, and maybe drag out the scythe again.

You could measure vertical height by looking at the water marks on the dock supports, but how do you translate that to make a mark on a slope without fancy equipment? I doubt seriously the surveyor will come back out.

Wonder how the  Egyptians would have done it?  (Cavemen might be closer to my abilities)

No pictures today.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how the  Egyptians would have done it?  (Cavemen might be closer to my abilities)
> 
> No pictures today.


----------



## NancyNGA

According to the engineer's comment, if I asked for *THREE pipes*, I should be able to mark the line *even higher*?     :yes:


----------



## Pappy

For once in my life, I've got no comment. I'm all "drained" out.


----------



## Meanderer

Snoopy only has ONE pipe!


----------



## Pappy

This might be a touch illegal.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> This might be a touch illegal.



:lol1:

Pappy, you just solved my outhouse problem from way back when I first joined here. 

 You probably don't remember, but I was in the process of rebuilding on old outhouse at the cabin, then things got in the way.  Speaking of things in the way, I've still got the pieces scattered around here and there.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Snoopy only has ONE pipe!



How about this?


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> For once in my life, I've got no comment. I'm all "drained" out.



Me too!  Yesterday was rough going for some reason.


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm like a 78 record running at 45 today, typing with one hand.  *I'm allergic to sympathy*, so hesitate to mention this, but I've finally resigned myself to taking this little finger numbness thing seriously, because I can't type A's anymore.  Hmmph!  Decided no bending of elbow, as of last night.  Already modified that to 45[SUP]o[/SUP], and then 90[SUP]o[/SUP] , occasionally.   Try putting on pierced earrings (oops, one quick modification to 180[SUP]o[/SUP]).   

Goofing  off today, but have to check on the goats tomorrow afternoon.  Won't be able to resist more water line searching, plus, alfalfa pellets are on sale through tomorrow. {sigh}


----------



## Meanderer

Forget the Alfalfa pellets!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Forget the Alfalfa pellets!



Aww gee!  But they're 20% off. lease:  ....   My mother always said to just say "Yes," and then do whatever you want,..... but I never do that. :whome:

 Good old Alfalfa!  I watched all _The Little Rascals _shows on TV in the 50's.  In fact, I think I even vaguely remember that frog episode.:lol:


----------



## NancyNGA

Back with a new puzzle:

The property that went up for sale, adjoining mine on the back side out in the country, has  sold already.  It originally had 44 acres, including a 2 acre pond that drains into mine.  But it was listed as only 39 ac on the real estate agent's website, and didn't mention a pond at all!  There is no way to cut out that pond in 5 acres and still have road frontage. So who owns that now? 

See, If I wanted to be cozy with the neighbors I could find all this out in a flash. Most of them I've only met one time, but on each occasion I got an earful  about the _other_ neighbors without even asking. [Am I guilty of that too now?]  One day I might compile all the stories I've heard, before I forget them.  I also have a mole out there who has already told me some of the rumors that are circulating about my parents and me. [For example, according to them, we have posted spy video cameras all throughout the woods.] He didn't tell them any different. 

Nope, I'd rather wait 'til the property records show up online.  In fairness, at least 2 of the 11 neighbors seem like really nice people. I'm optimistic the new ones will be too.  

This is of interest to me because those 5 acres would have to border my property right where the trespassers came across. 
(Note the new POSTED sign, which didn't stop them from stomping down the wire fence one more time AFTER I put the sign up. )







Do I sound negative?  Don't mean to.  In fact I think the whole thing is rather funny, in the Ha! Ha! sense of funny.  An advantage of growing old?


----------



## maggiemae

That is funny about the cameras!  But you know how rural southern people can be sometimes. I hope you get some good new neighbors.  You don't think a developer is going to divide up the land and end up putting several houses on smaller parcels?  Sure hope not.


----------



## Meanderer

I agree, good neighbors are better than cameras!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> That is funny about the cameras!  But you know how rural southern people can be sometimes. I hope you get some good new neighbors.  You don't think a developer is going to divide up the land and end up putting several houses on smaller parcels?  Sure hope not.



Hey maggiemae.  I don't think it's southerners in particular.  They just happen to live in a region where making a living off the land is not possible anymore, and lots of strangers are moving in from other places because of the climate.

A member on a pond management forum had a supposedly true story about a friend who just bought property near Dallas, TX, for deer hunting:



> The new owner went out deer hunting the first year.
> He ran across a man on the property and asked him what he was doing....
> The guy replied "Chasing a wounded deer".
> The owner said, "Well somebody recently purchased this land."
> The guy replied, "I been out here all my life and these city slickers come out here and buy up these properties and think they own them."



And it's interesting you ask about developers. The dam on this property was built by a developer, who was going to do just what you describe with this land.  But there was an economic downturn and he sold it to another guy, who I then bought it from.  

BTW, as you can see already, if this diary is at all fun to read, it's not because of what I write, it's the contributions of other folks.  Sometimes I feel like I'm playing straight man here.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I agree, good neighbors are better than cameras!


:lol:   Is that a robot?  How much would a dozen cost?  Imagine them all meandering through the woods.  That would scare the heck out of everyone, even the goats. layful:


Before I start to sound like some kind of paranoid devious person, I should explain that my mole was an accident, not planned.  A friend of mine (A) was looking for someone to do a small job.  His friend (B) recommended my next door neighbor (C) out there.  They all happened to be together one time when the camera story was told.  After another story or two, it finally dawned on (A) that they were talking about me, and then (A) just decided to become a mole.  We got a lot of good laughs out of it. 

 The neighbor (C) also said he could tell from seeing me *at  a distance* that I had really hairy arms.   I think he mistook me for the neighbor on the other side.  I don't have hairy arms. In fact almost all the hair is gone from my arms, and what's there is almost blonde.

There is more, but I'll save it for later.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I have to agree, some of the replies are just too funny!  I have to say, I am not that creative in my responses.  I probably get too serious and "over think" everything!  When we first moved here (over 30 years ago), and we met people that were at our children's various sporting events, they would talk to us and mention people's names like we knew who they were talking about.  I learned to just smile and nod my head and say "Oh really?".  I guess they just assumed we had grown up here and knew everyone?  Small town.. gotta love it!


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, it doesn't matter what you write.  I like to talk about anything.   My biggest problem is not being able to ask people questions.  Somehow I feel like asking questions is impolite.  Don't know where that comes from.  My mother, I guess.  She was a private person.  My father was not afraid to ask anybody anything, and my mom would just roll her eyes.  It never got him into any trouble that I know of.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Back  to the pinky finger numbness drama... 

 After 6 weeks of this getting a little bit worse every day in spite of numerous little lifestyle tweaks, decided to get serious after reading on the 'net that it can eventually lead to "claw hand." :eewwk: 






 Made an arm tube out of a piece of vinyl flooring scrap and duct tape, so that it is impossible to bend the elbow. Like this, only mine is too ugly for a picture.






 I can tell a tiny bit of improvement after just 2 days, at least not getting worse. 

So, YES, it was a good idea to skip the alfalfa pellets (40lb bags) yesterday.   Also skipped the  water line search, but mainly because it was 93[SUP]o[/SUP] out there yesterday. For some reason 93[SUP]o[/SUP] is hotter in September than 93[SUP]o[/SUP] in July here.  Go figure.

But it said it _might_ take SIX WEEKS to get completely back to normal. (I don't believe it) Anyway I can't afford 6 weeks.  Not absolutely sure it isn't a wrist thing instead of elbow anyway, but should be able to tell something before the claws start to grow.


----------



## Meanderer

A quick fix injection?


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks for the link, Meanderer.  That was thoughtful.

This is not genetic, it's a simple pinched (ulnar) nerve.  Diagnosis is about as obvious and straightforward as you can get.  Question is where is the restriction/swelling---elbow, wrist, or maybe both? Broke my wrist about 10 years ago, and opted for the economy fix, because there was only a 6 week recovery time.   As a result, it is slightly crooked.  Could be the problem. 

My take on this retracted finger stuff:  It comes from not flexing the muscles while all this is going on. Not my style.  Use it or lose it. 

Want to hear some illogical positive thinking?   It's good that little things like this happen. I've been lucky to have no serious health problems at all, so I figured I was gonna get hit with something big one day to make up for it.   Starting to feel more optimistic now. 

:coffeelaugh:


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, as much work that you do with removing vines, briars, etc., no wonder you are having some problems.  You need to rest those muscles and nerves for a few days. Also try not to "clinch" your fits at night when you are sleeping.  I tend to do that a lot and I will wake up with pain running down the base of my thumb to my wrist and the veins there will be bulged out.  Was like that this morning and did not help that I was outside mowing and trimming shrubs today.  Oh well, I will just take some Naproxen and get over it!  Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## maggiemae

ps....please don't let your nails get like that!  LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ps....please don't let your nails get like that!  LOL



:lol:  I won't.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, as much work that you do with removing vines, briars, etc., no wonder you are having some problems.  You need to rest those muscles and nerves for a few days. Also try not to "clinch" your fits at night when you are sleeping.  I tend to do that a lot and I will wake up with pain running down the base of my thumb to my wrist and the veins there will be bulged out.  Was like that this morning and did not help that I was outside mowing and trimming shrubs today.  Oh well, I will just take some Naproxen and get over it!  Tomorrow is another day!



Maggiemae, I missed this post earlier.  Could you wear a heavy glove at night to help stop from clenching your hand?  Do you stretch it in the morning?   It must be painful.  Sometimes I think vibration from a walk behind lawn mower aggravates the nerves in your hands and wrists too.  I don't think I clench at night.


----------



## maggiemae

Yep, you are right about that walk behind mower!  Although it is a self propelled (for the hills we have here), you still have to use your hands to keep the self propelled engaged.  I am better today.  I do have a hand brace that I use some nights when it gets really bad.  I think a lot of mine is because I am such a "right handed" person, I really over use it when I am doing cleaning, yard work, home projects etc.  So, it is suppose to really cool off here in GA in the next couple of days...I bet you will have a lot of outdoor plans at the farm!  I can't wait to do some serious work in my back yard.  I have neglected it this summer due to the hot weather.  Next battle will be with the leaves falling (although they have started already because of the drought)!  It will be blow, mow, mulch...in that order! Ick!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  So, it is suppose to really cool off here in GA in the next couple of days...I bet you will have a lot of outdoor plans at the farm!  I can't wait to do some serious work in my back yard.  I have neglected it this summer due to the hot weather.  Next battle will be with the leaves falling (although they have started already because of the drought)!  It will be blow, mow, mulch...in that order! Ick!



Yes this morning was supposed to get down to 51 here.  Turned on the heat, just to see if it will come on. It didn't.  Will go out and check the vent pipe in a few minutes.  Could be wrens or other critters nesting in it. 

This time of year you need two sets of clothes.  Long pants for the morning and shorts for the afternoon.  

Do you mow over your leaves with the lawn mower?


----------



## NancyNGA

Found the picture of the kudzu.  This must be at least 25 years ago, taken with the same old Kodak Instamatic camera I brought from Ohio.  Kudzu covered about an acre in this spot when I bought the property.  This is the road to the lake. The road would get completely covered at times.  Kudzu grows really fast.   






This was taken before the goats came along.  The goats would not have killed it off completely anyway. It does have lots of protein. Almost as good as alfalfa. It took several years working on it, but this patch is completely gone now.  There is still a small patch on the other side of the lake but doesn't seem to be spreading.


----------



## NancyNGA

Nothing is going on here.  Self-imposed taking it easy time has run out.  Too many things to do. Off to the lake early today.   Got to return during first half of the football game (Tennessee) which  starts at 3:30.  Team got slaughtered last week (Mississippi).  Probably will again today.  Lots of hand-wringing going on in Georgia. 
.
.
For today....experimenting with a slightly different way to post the end of a Youtube video.  Editor here will accept a link like that, but not through the video button on the menu, so no image. This _should_ start playing at 41:55.


_Moonlighting_ (1985 - 1989) TV series starring Cybill Shepherd and Bruce Willis. Guess you could call this a guilty pleasure TV show. Watched it only as reruns after retiring.  It had some of the worst writers, and the actors weren't that great, but there were a handful of cute scenes.  This is one of them, imo.  Probably you had to be there.layful:  

_Brother, Can You Spare a Dime_ (Season 2, Episode 1, final scene)

Setup:  David likes Maddie, but thinks she has a "thing" for his brother, Richie.

CLICK ANYWHERE ON IMAGE



If this doesn't work, someone please let me know.  Could be things are stored in my browser cache that makes it work only for me.


----------



## NancyNGA

Final score: Georgia: 31, Tennessee: 34

Watched the last half of the football game today. Will post a video link of the last 20 second, if one comes up, within a day or two.

hwell:


----------



## Pappy

NancyNGA said:


> Final score: Georgia: 31, Tennessee: 34
> 
> Watched the last half of the football game today.  I'm posting a link to a video of the last play of the game, because it was such a shock.  Choose the video that's titled _"Final 20 seconds Tennessee-Georgia pure bonkers"_ if you're interested.
> 
> LINK TO ESPN WEBPAGE
> 
> Will get a better link if one comes up, within a day or two.
> 
> hwell:




Amazing game, Nancy. Back and forth and a terrific catch at the end.


----------



## maggiemae

What an end to a game!  My husband and son were there.  I'm sure they will be in a fowl mood when they get home!  They are BIG Georgia fans, with season tickets!  It drives me crazy!  Loved the Kudzu pic.  There are some areas around here that look just like that.  We had some friends when we lived in Tupelo, MS years ago and they were sorta at odds with their neighbors and I just told her to plant some kudzu on the neighbors property line!  That stuff will take over in a hurry!  That was mean wasn't it?  Oh well!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae, how did they get season tickets?  Is your son a student?  Those tickets are like gold around here.  You have jump through all sorts of hoops just to get a _chance_ to buy them.  I've never been to a game, mostly because you can't buy a ticket for just one game.

About the kudzu picture, I tried to take a picture of the same place out there today, but didn't get it quite right.  Maybe I'll try again another time.  It actually looks _worse_ because it's not neat now. Ha!

Here is a picture I found on the internet that shows how much it can grow in a year:


----------



## maggiemae

They have had season tickets for years.  My son is close friends with a guy who his father was a GA graduate (he was a judge here).  You just gotta have connections I guess.  They pay a premium for those tickets.  But they enjoy it and don't spend money on other things like golf, hunting, etc.  Lordy, those pics are amazing.  I hope my friend did not take my advice and plant kudzu on her neighbors property! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

The cameras at those games are so good now, you can almost count the nose hairs on the players, so I'd rather watch it on TV (not that I like to count nose hairs though).  The last football game I went to everyone stood up on every play.  Then people started standing on their seats on every play.   You couldn't see anything if you were short.  But the atmosphere is what counts, I think.


----------



## maggiemae

Yep, I end up caving in and watching it here.  But oh my goodness, you would think they were going to the Academy Awards getting ready to leave here for a game!  They have to  pack up my son's truck with a grill, tent, chairs, food and anything else GA related.  They left at 6:30 this morning to get there for a 3:30 game!  They had to get all that "tail gating" in before the game!  Georgia fans are just crazy!


----------



## Capt Lightning

Maggiemae, you were talking about walking behind a mower and this reminded me of an expression "To be on Shanks' pony" - meaning to be on foot.  One possible origin comes from the firm of Shanks in the UK.  They became known for making sanitary wear - cast iron cisterns etc..  but initially they made a large lawnmower for parks and large gardens that was pulled by a horse or pony.  The operator still had to walk behind and steer , and this gave rise to the expression, "Being on Shanks' pony".

I use a self propelled mower, but it's still hard work.


----------



## Meanderer

Shanks' pony


----------



## maggiemae

Capt and Meanderer, we have come a long way since then.  I guess you had to make sure that pony did not go too fast!  Love the picture!


----------



## NancyNGA

Speaking of mowing, I did mow the lawn out at the lake Saturday.  Probably the last time for the year, except for mulching leaves.  It seems like I only mowed maybe 5 times this summer?  So it wasn't a big deal at all this year.  

There have been 4 hummingbirds out there this summer---two males and two females.  Saturday there were only two females. I'm pretty sure they weren't strangers passing through, because they weren't afraid of me at all. Read where the males leave much earlier than the females.  Hmmm...   Wonder what they are doing down there in Central America all that time?   Partying?   

Marked the old water line on the dock and measured the water down by 56 inches now.  It has been really dry.  Checked and found no evidence of squirrels getting, or even trying to get, inside the cabin for the winter.  Fence charge is way down.  The plan is to go out tomorrow and check it.  Just because that's the plan doesn't necessarily mean it will happen, though.


----------



## Meanderer

So, what you're saying Nancy, is that the grass is low, the hummingbird population is low, the water level is low and the fence charge is low!  What about you?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...the grass is low, the hummingbird population is low, the water level is low and the fence charge is low!    What about you?



Let's see... I'm 5'5" but keeping a low profile. 



Because....nothing noteworthy is happening here.  Maybe something interesting tomorrow, along the fence, and I'll take a picture of it. 

_Quid pro quo:_ What's new with you?


----------



## Meanderer

Low profile, for me as well.  Yard equipment working well.  Have been using ethanol free gas, as well.  Using Self propelled mower for banks, and after two years, attached rear bag and am pleased with results as well.  Bought two gallons of stain to stain split rail fence as well.  Plan to patch cement, using two bags of cement from last year, that don't look well.  Gave up this year on the bluebird houses, as they've been overrun by"immigrant" house wrens, as well.  To sum it up, I am doing well!

Oh Well!


----------



## Pappy

Speaking of low. Leaving Thursday for Florida. It looks like we may be a couple extra days on the road and in hotels. If, and when I get there, will my double wide be turned into a single wide. In 18 years of traveling back and forth, I've never faced anything quite like this. Keep your fingers crossed. It won't be fun.


----------



## Meanderer

Have a safe trip, Pappy, and hope for the best!  Will be thinking of you on Thursday!

...speaking of wide!


----------



## NancyNGA

I'll be thinking of you too, Pappy.   Fingers crossed.   :sunshine:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...  Bought two gallons of stain to stain split rail fence as well.  Plan to patch cement, using two bags of cement from last year, that don't look well.  Gave up this year on the bluebird houses, as they've been overrun by"immigrant" house wrens, as well. ...



Meanderer, you are busy as a beaver. Your post almost sounds like a poem.  Just hit return/enter after each "well."  

 Your list reminds me of work I should do. I really _should_ clean and waterproof the deck in town before winter. It's way past due. And  I've got 7 bags of Quikrete in the basement that have been there for probably 5-6 years, but I haven't given up on them quite yet. Sometimes they surprise you. Will use as weights for pond fish cover if nothing else. 

And bluebird houses...

There were many bluebirds out in the country at one time.  Whole flocks would land in the yard. 

 So I bought some wooden bluebird houses from a group trying to raise money.  They were beautiful.  But the squirrels decided they wanted bigger openings.  My mother put metal rings around the openings, but they figured out how to chew around them.  So then I decided to make some out of PVC pipe, and mounted them on fence posts.  Some birds tried to build in almost every one, but never finished, because the squirrels learned they could chew PVC as well. It was probably house wrens, now that you mention it. Anyway, I finally gave up too. {sigh}

Off to fence check early this afternoon.  Hope you get all your work caught up.:rose:


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, have you done "bat houses"?  I have been wanting to do atleast one.  We have so many trees and woods around here and I  think it would be good for mosquito control.  I have made cobblestones from Quikrete for my backyard where no grass was ever going to grow.  Bought one of those cobblestone molds and had them lined up like little soldiers on the front walk and basement drying out before I placed them.  It was a fun project.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...had them lined up like little soldiers on the front walk and basement drying out before I placed them. ...


:lol:  I can almost picture them. 

Never made a bat house, but I just now Googled them to see what they are like.  I'm afraid it would have to be made out of metal because of the squirrels. Wish I could do welding. [They offer a course at the community college here. layful:] 

 Do bats hang around out in the woods?  I've only seen them in town, hanging on the porch or down the chimney?

Stepping stones was what I had planned to use the leftover concrete for, but I never got around to it.   I _have_ thrown whole bags of Quikrete, in the paper, down on the ground, and wet them with a hose to make something like a threshold, at a gate opening on a slope, to keep it from washing out.

_Edited to add_:  It just dawned on me...that is exactly what I can use 3 of those leftovers for, because I have another gate on a slope that is washing out.  If the concrete is no good, then no harm done.  Yay!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

The big bird showed up at the lake today.  No picture---he had already taken off flying by the time I spotted him. Haven't seen one in a long time. Watched a lot of videos to make sure, and it _does_ appear to be a great blue heron. Very common everywhere.   

I've only  seen one wading once.  They are hard to spot when they stand still in the grass. There has always been only one. Google says they are very shy and usually travel solo, although they often nest in colonies. Where do you suppose the colony is?   In addition to fish, there are videos of them eating *squirrels* and small *turtles*, among many other things. 

Time lapse stills of one swallowing a carp. Where did it go?






Just one female hummer today.  Could only get the fence charge up to 1600.  The scythe works well on dead briars, so I'll work on that next trip.  Interesting things are going on at the new neighbor's property.  A new puzzle.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, maybe you need a decoy!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, maybe you need a decoy!



Ha!   I need two of those, one at the cabin and one at the barn, to attract herons, so they can annoy the squirrels.layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

We may have dodged the bullet again on this hurricane---only some rain forecast Friday. Decided to do the deck.  The only picture I have is from 2005, and it looks just about this bad now. Built in 1982 and still solid, including a long run of steps up the side of the house.  Probably last treated 5 years ago.  I should keep a record of dates like this.






Got the easy part cleaned yesterday. Water is still beading on vertical posts from last treatment.  The hard part is the outside, because it requires either a ladder, or dangling through the rail posts on your head with scrub brush.  Sometimes I've skipped the outside because it is so hard to do, but this is the part that affects the looks of it the most.

I've always used Olympic Clear Wood Preservative.  It is linseed oil based. But they have apparently quit making it.  I don't want a stain, because it would wear off unevenly where the roof overhangs and sun hits.  If I can't find anything comparable, I've half a mind to mix my own.  People have posted recipes for this on the net.

Heading down to start on the outside now. 

Setting a goal:  Do at least 1/4 of the outside part today. A little rain won't be a problem---less rinsing.

_Updates_:
1:35: Going easier than I thought.  Finished the boards around the outside, just under the flooring. 

3:20: All railings done, including  steps! 

5:00: Support posts done.  ALL DONE!

So, 6.5 hours, minus a couple of 20 minutes breaks, plus what I did yesterday. 

 Need to remember this next time when I think it's too big a job.  And I didn't cut any corners. (Deck is only 10'x12')


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, I came across a mix of 50% diesel fuel and 50% motor oil (new or used),for staining the deck. (Will smell of a truck stop for a few days)


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, I came across a mix of 50% diesel fuel and 50% motor oil (new or used),for staining the deck. (Will smell of a truck stop for a few days)



That actually might not be a bad idea.  They say vegetable based oils tend to mildew and turn dark. It would definitely stink.

 There is a recipe for protecting old restored log cabin logs that calls for linseed oil mixed with turpentine, or mineral spirits.  They sell a mildew-cide additive for oil base paint. I could throw that in.

On second thought, I wonder if the tint base for deck stain would work.  The label says it *MUST *be tinted, so I rejected that, but it might be just because you don't get UV protection without it.  I think the color is what provides that. The deck has lasted 34 yrs without much UV protection.

I did find some possibly serious carpenter bee damage on the rim joists (correct term ?).

Glad I got this (almost) done.  Wouldn't have remembered until too late that it needed done, if you hadn't mentioned your fence. Wouldn't have finished it so fast without posting it here as a self-challenge.  Wouldn't have thought to reconsider the tint base without writing all this down.  Good deal!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I have found some serious carpenter bee holes on the rails of the steps to my front porch.  I am thinking I need to spray an insecticide first and then fill with wood filler before priming & painting.


----------



## NancyNGA

Lots of sore lower body muscles today---the good kind of sore.  Part of that was from squeezing through the railing onto a little roof over the basement door.  Signs of a possum being up there, on more than one occasion.   What the heck does it do up _there_?

This is the deck railing from the kitchen window this morning. Picture taken from outside made it look gray, because of extreme cloud cover.  I refuse to put a color on that deck, even if it's irrational, because I like the color of southern pine. 






Bought 4 things for treatment today at Lowes (~4 gallons worth).  

1. Olympic Wood Protector, neutral base: $28.98
2. Cabot  Semi-solid Deck Stain, neutral base: $39.95
3. One gallon each of linseed oil and mineral spirits: 2 gal @  $19.48/gallon

Mildewcide would add about $4/gal. Didn't have that at Lowes. Depending on how the first two look when I open the cans, I may do an experiment. If I don't like what I see in there, I can always use it on the cabin.

_Out of town_

Happened to spot the last remaining wooden bluebird house still up on a tree by the end of the driveway.  It looks so funny I snapped a picture to show the squirrel damage.  Sad part is... it's too small for a squirrel house anyway.






Another puzzle.  

Last week when I opened the door to the mobile home, there was a very faint smell, like coffee brewing.  It was in every room, so I figured it must be something in the air ducts.  One time a mouse died down there.  Thought it might be the first stages of deterioration of a critter.

Next trip out, smell was completely gone.  Today it was back again! 

Could it be something that only smells when the air is humid?  It also reminded me a little of a faint skunk smell.  Could it be just skunk body odor, under the house?


----------



## DaveA

That video of the fake GBH is hysterical, given the reaction by the visitor.  Our daughter has a small fish pond and last year a GBH cleaned out 12 of the 14 fish in the pond.  This year she cris-crossed the pond (and around the edge) with monofilament fishing line.  barely visible to us, unless you're looking closely but evidently the GBH, that has appeared, from time to time, doesn't like or understand the line against his legs.  It seems to have worked this summer but maybe he'll figure it out over the winter.

Here's a guy in Florida who doesn't seem fazed by his neighbor.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, I have found some serious carpenter bee holes on the rails of the steps to my front porch.  I am thinking I need to spray an insecticide first and then fill with wood filler before priming & painting.


This time of year that would probably be fine, as long as you paint. They don't like paint.  Even pressure treated wood doesn't seem to phase them.  In the spring, they will chew through wood filler to get to an active nest.  I tried it. 

This spring I had one on my front porch window frame, unpainted treated wood.  I took a screwdriver and stuffed steel wool down as far into the hole as I could, then covered the opening with wood adhesive and smoothed it out.  That seemed to work.  That adhesive gets really hard.  Those things are a real nuisance here.


----------



## maggiemae

Maybe your parents are just letting you know they are glad that you are taking care of the place.  Did they like to have coffee in the mornings?  I'm just saying...  
We had a deck replaced this summer.  Our's was 30 years old.  It is a low deck and we opted not to have rails this go around. We will seal with a clear seal after it cures.  I like the natural look.
I have been trying to upload pictures but it will not let me!? UGH


----------



## Meanderer

Speaking of steel wool,I read that if you soak a steel wool pad in vinegar overnight, it will darken the mixture.    When you paint it on the wood, it will darken more, after 20 minutes or so.  Iron nails soaking in vinegar will have the same effect.  Higher acidity  will bring best results.


----------



## NancyNGA

DaveA said:


> That video of the fake GBH is hysterical, given the reaction by the visitor.  Our daughter has a small fish pond and last year a GBH cleaned out 12 of the 14 fish in the pond.  This year she cris-crossed the pond (and around the edge) with monofilament fishing line.  barely visible to us, unless you're looking closely but evidently the GBH, that has appeared, from time to time, doesn't like or understand the line against his legs.  It seems to have worked this summer but maybe he'll figure it out over the winter.



Dave, I think the woman's comments in that video made it even more funny.  She was good. Hope your daughter has solved the GBH problem, but animals are pretty clever sometimes.  Good luck.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Maybe your parents are just letting you know they are glad that you are taking care of the place.  Did they like to have coffee in the mornings?  I'm just saying...
> We had a deck replaced this summer.  Our's was 30 years old.  It is a low deck and we opted not to have rails this go around. We will seal with a clear seal after it cures.  I like the natural look.
> I have been trying to upload pictures but it will not let me!? UGH



Maggiemae, I want to see your pictures.  Uploading was hard for me to figure out too.  Where do you get stuck?  

Railings are a nuisance, especially when you want to sweep.  We didn't put them on the back porch out there and it's great without them.  You can sit on the edge of the porch anywhere and drink Mint Juleps, even when you don't have enough chairs for everyone.  [Actually I've never had a Mint Julep. Have you?]


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Speaking of steel wool,I read that if you soak a steel wool pad in vinegar overnight, it will darken the mixture.    When you paint it on the wood, it will darken more, after 20 minutes or so.  Iron nails soaking in vinegar will have the same effect.  Higher acidity  will bring best results.


Meanderer, speaking of stains, if you like brown shades, you can use black walnuts. When the green outside hull turns black, throw them in a bucket of water for a few days, slosh them around with a big stick occasionally so the hulls come loose.  It makes a black liquid you can paint on wood. My mother did this on the back porch out at the lake a couple of times.  It looked good.

I can ship you a bushel of native walnuts.  They are ready to fall any day now and not good for much else.  

 Or did you get your fence done already?


----------



## Meanderer

No, I cut grass yesterday, and we are getting a little rain this morning.  One section is Natural stain and another is Solid white. I did find a video on staining wood with instant coffee.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, you are certainly the expert on coffee, but did you know this?  (I found it this morning)

"Coffee naturally contains about 400 chemicals, including furfuryl mercaptan, a compound in the same extended family as skunk musk's butyl mercaptan. Furfuryl mercaptan lends coffee a roasted, meaty aroma. Much of it gets lost in the decaf process, so it’s added back in later to make the decaf smell more enticing. When the mercaptans are out of balance with the other naturally occurring aromatic chemicals in coffee–decaf gone wrong–it can reek of skunk."
 
I _knew_ what I smelled Friday was like either faint skunk or coffee brewing. (I'm used to drinking cheap decaf. layful

The only piece of the puzzle left is whether it is possible for a skunk to smell just _half_ bad.

TheDailySmell


----------



## Meanderer

That's a new one!  Nope, I've never had coffee that smelled like skunk!


----------



## Pappy

I've had skunky beer. Ugh.:cheers:


----------



## NancyNGA

Hey Pappy! :wave: Glad you and your house in Florida are OK. I've never had skunky beer. 

 Meanderer, I like banjo music.   Had to pull up the lyrics to that skunk song. It's pretty without them, and funny with them. Split rail fences are pretty.  I bet your place will look great when you finish.

We got only a fine mist of rain from the hurricane, not even enough to wet under trees.  So I tried all three stains. 

Cabot seems to leave a coating.  Don't like that much, but it's probably a better protector.  The Olympic and linseed oil mix soak in and leave a natural wood finish.  All three bead water fine now, and all 3 make the deck look the same walnut tone, darker than I wanted, so it must just be because the wood is getting old.  I'll put the expensive stuff on the flat surfaces, the Olympic on the railings, and save the linseed oil for the support posts. They show almost no wear at all anyway.  We'll see what happens a year from now.

When you deal with a deck that small for 34 years, you get to know every board.  I've named some of them and know their character.  Some soak up stain, and some don't. Then there's Ophelia, a railing support, who looks like a book that got her pages wet.  Will try to get it all done by Tuesday. The leaves will start to fall soon.


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe it's time for a "Board" meeting!


----------



## NancyNGA

A picture of Ophelia's "condition."  But not to worry, it's only skin deep.  Do you think sanding would help? :lol:

I've been trying to ignore this for years.






[I was sitting right there with the phone in my pocket.  Might as well take a picture, right? ]

Got the floor done, with a brush. Slow.  Probably shouldn't have started there.  hwell:   . At least something got done.


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe a rough rasp file over the raised grain?


----------



## NancyNGA

:yeah: 

 I have something like the bottom one pictured here.  Maybe for drywall work?  I use a small version to smooth goat hoof bottoms. Just tried it and it works great to remove the thinner stuff. Already an improvement.  (Yes I was out there after dark.)  




 Somewhere there is a rasp with nubby things on it.  I'll look for that in the morning. That and a knife should do it. 

 Gonna get her in shape after all these years! Thank you.


----------



## NancyNGA

Just a quick note:  

Temporarily sidetracked from deck job, but good news.

The reason the furnace wouldn't come on?  A big wasp nest in the end of the exhaust vent pipe.  Popped it out and the furnace came on immediately. Waiting for the wasps to clear out, and will clean it out more carefully. 

Saved a call to the HVAC guys!    :hatlaugh:


----------



## NancyNGA

_"Don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good"

_Finished the deck just now. Used a sprayer. It goes really fast that way.  

I brushed the Cabot stain on the floor because it said to not let it puddle up.   The other stuff (Olympic, linseed oil) just keeps soaking in. Unless I can see an obvious difference in a year, I won't use the Cabot again.  

 Those leafy posts look pretty good, but not perfect.  It's a judgement call.  If you start peeling back those layers too much they start going too deep. Counting on the sealer to protect the cracks.  Certainly better than it was because water could get in between those leaves and freeze. The deck doesn't _look_ much different, because the color came out so dark, but it's uniform now, a dark walnut shade.  

I should really paint the front porch floor while I'm on a roll and it's still warm and dry weather.  Should have been done last summer. 

Still one female hummer out at the lake yesterday.  I almost missed her.  She showed up just as I was leaving.  Such a cutie.


----------



## Meanderer

Good job on the deck, Nancy!  The old saying is "A job begun, is a job half done". Getting started is the hardest part!  The posts will weather the Winter OK, and will give you loads of peace of mind, as you look out at the snow on it!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...  The old saying is "A job begun, is a job half done". Getting started is the hardest part! ...



That is so true!  Many of the jobs I've done this year should last a while, so if I do that porch floor, I might be able to just goof off and party all next year!!!  :banana:


----------



## NancyNGA

Feeling a little better about the color of the deck today. The sun doesn't hit it much this time of year, like it does in the summer. 

 A picture up the steps today with a tiny little patch of sunshine.


----------



## Meanderer

Great results on your "12 Step" Project!  On Tuesday, I stained the 90' section of fence with Natural stain.  I plan to do the upper section with solid white, tomorrow. Sunshine makes everything look better!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...On Tuesday, I stained the 90' section of fence with Natural stain.  I plan to do the upper section with solid white, tomorrow...


Good for you, Meanderer.   ..Did you whistle while you were working?

I don't suppose we could get some pictures, could we? .
.


Tom Sawyer (Whitewashing the Fence) Norman Rockwell, 1936


----------



## NancyNGA

Dentist appointment this morning for cleaning. They took X-rays.  Last time was 3 years ago.  Dentist is sitting behind me, hygienist brings in the X-rays, and I hear dentist say...

*"Oh Lord! *... mumble, mumble, mumble*..."   *(not a good sign)

"Come back here and take a look, Nancy!"   Then he looks in my mouth and says,
 
*"Oh boy!*...(long pause)"  

I called him on that language both times, and he said, "Sorry, they _did_ teach us in dental school to keep it to ourselves, but..."

He found problems with the remaining bridge.  I hate what bridges do to your teeth.  He said if I wanted another implant to call the surgeon ASAP!  Don't put it off! We will call for you, if you like!    Finally I said, maybe we should just call an ambulance. 

He is a good dentist, but he gets a little over-dramatic sometimes.  He loves his job.  You can tell.  I like that.


----------



## Meanderer

Go for the Gold!


----------



## NancyNGA

Dentists seem to be more interesting than doctors. I tease this one a lot. He is a good sport. Said the students in dental school used to make jewelry out of gold crowns. 






  :eeew:

I had a dentist long ago who was a real character.  One time he referred me to his orthodontist friend. Just before I went to see this man, he (the dentist) told me they lined everyone up on the first day of dental school and asked them to hold out their hands.  The ones with shaky hands were sent on to orthodontics. 

Just found out the surgeon who does the implants  served as a C-130 pilot in the USAF.  He always shakes your hand when he walks in the room.  You'd think he wouldn't want to get germs.  Not your typical specialist.


----------



## Pappy

Oh Lordy no. Not that....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Dentist appointment this morning for cleaning. They took X-rays.  Last time was 3 years ago.  Dentist is sitting behind me, hygienist brings in the X-rays, and I hear dentist say...
> 
> *"Oh Lord! *... mumble, mumble, mumble*..."   *(not a good sign)
> 
> "Come back here and take a look, Nancy!"   Then he looks in my mouth and says,
> 
> *"Oh boy!*...(long pause)"
> 
> I called him on that language both times, and he said, "Sorry, they _did_ teach us in dental school to keep it to ourselves, but..."
> 
> He found problems with the remaining bridge.  I hate what bridges do to your teeth.  He said if I wanted another implant to call the surgeon ASAP!  Don't put it off! We will call for you, if you like!    Finally I said, maybe we should just call an ambulance.
> 
> He is a good dentist, but he gets a little over-dramatic sometimes.  He loves his job.  You can tell.  I like that.



Your dentist reminds me of the old auto mechanics! *"get under the hood and sell, sell, sell!!!"*

Good luck!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Your dentist reminds me of the old auto mechanics! *"get under the hood and sell, sell, sell!!!"*
> 
> Good luck!!!



I guess that is a possibility, Bea.   It's getting close to Christmas bonus time for the staff.


----------



## NancyNGA

The main reason for all the dental work lately is that I grind my teeth at night while sleeping. I didn't always do this. It has caused extra stress on the two bridges I had.  Dentist says I should get a custom made plastic thing to stick in my mouth at night. That doesn't really solve the problem, it only protects your teeth from damage. The surgeon says he grinds his teeth too. _Both_ say you can *never* learn to stop.

When someone says "never" it makes me even more determined. Something like this while sleeping may be my next strategy. [Not me in picture, obviously].







At least it would make it impossible to drool at night.:grin:

I have unlearned other bad habits, before. I'm gonna solve this.


----------



## maggiemae

The steps look great!  I need to hire you to come and do my front steps!  I need your energy!


----------



## maggiemae

How about trying one of those mouth guards that football players wear? When my son played high school football we bought one and you put it in boiling water to soften and after it cools a little bit you fit it in your mouth and then release.  Might take some getting use to sleeping at night but also might save some money on dental bills!  And I am like you....don't tell me I cannot do something!  Makes me more determined to prove them wrong!  I am a stubborn cus!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> How about trying one of those mouth guards that football players wear? When my son played high school football we bought one and you put it in boiling water to soften and after it cools a little bit you fit it in your mouth and then release.  Might take some getting use to sleeping at night but also might save some money on dental bills!  And I am like you....don't tell me I cannot do something!  Makes me more determined to prove them wrong!  I am a stubborn cus!



maggiemae, I tried those. That is basically what the dentist wants me to use, only custom fit .  I don't think custom fit would help.    Yes, they keep you from wearing down your teeth, but they don't stop you from clenching them.  If you clench your teeth all night it can cause jaw problems.  So those are fine for the short term.  But I really want to stop it.  I'm still thinking I can do this eventually.   Maybe hypnotism?    Nope, don't think it would work on me.

If you lived here, I'd be glad to do your steps. (Wait a minute, how many steps do you have? )  With me, getting started is the hard part.  I tend to be less inclined to do something when I'm only doing it for myself.  I just say, who cares?  I don't?  Ha!


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, when you get older and clench your teeth a lot, it can cause your teeth to loosen.  A retainer can stabilize them while you sleep. I don't know if they can be used with a bridge.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, when you get older and clench your teeth a lot, it can cause your teeth to loosen.  A retainer can stabilize them while you sleep. I don't know if they can be used with a bridge.


Oh dear!  Now I'm even more determined to stop this.  The last bridge will be history before Christmas.  Just depends on what I want to replace it with.

I was lucky to inherit pretty good looking teeth.  I've spent way too much money on them. My mother would turn over in her grave if she knew.  But I'd rather spend money on that, than on new cars.  That's how I rationalize it, anyway.


----------



## Meanderer

Sweet-Tooth Fairy?


----------



## bluebreezes

I use a drugstore nightguard (the brand is Doctor's) that costs about $15. It super easy to custom fit by using the recommended steps. I get a new one every 6 months or so.

A few years ago a dentist tried to fit me for a custom nightguard but because I have a strong gag reflex, I wasn't able to stand the process of the stuff they put in your mouth. This drugstore version has worked very well.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, I do have a sweet tooth!   Hopefully it's the one the dentist says I should have pulled.

Bluebreezes, I've tried those OTC nightguards.  When I use them I will subconsiously attack those suckers, like some wild animal trying to bite them in half. It even wakes me  up.    

The newer custom night guards are supposed to make just your front teeth touch, not the back ones. They claim that keeps you from clenching. That makes some sense, but will it break the habit?  A sock would be better and cheaper, and you don't need to worry about losing the mate in the dryer.

 I'm going to try a magnesium supplement and see if that helps.    I also get cramps---legs, feet, hands---sometimes.

Good grief!!!  It sounds like I'm totally falling apart, but in the grand scheme of things this is nothing.  Funny thing is, I may not even be doing it anymore. I can't even tell, and the cat won't say.  I do notice she is usually gone when I wake up.  Poor cat.

Finally, I think this may be the real solution, and it's actually cheaper than a custom guard.  
(TMJ = jaw problems)


----------



## Pappy

I grind my teeth too. If I can just get them to last a few more years.


----------



## Meanderer

Congratulations, Nancy!layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm speechless right now... Got to go remove my sock.layful:    ..Back later.nthego:  

:coffeelaugh:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Congratulations, Nancy!


Meanderer, after thinking long and hard, for making such a lovely post this morning, I've decided to send you a free goat in appreciation, along with a bushel of walnuts.  His name is Bully, I mean, Rusty.  Notice his exquisite coat patterns and unique, but elegant, dive bomber ears.  He is my favorite.






You may have to modify your split rail fence as such. 






You will also need a small snow enclosure.  They can be made with used pallets.






Let me know when you are ready for him.


----------



## Meanderer

I'm speechless right now.  Back later.nthego:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> I grind my teeth too. If I can just get them to last a few more years.



I know what you mean about the teeth. I've weighed those kinds of considerations in my mind many, many, times over the years.



Pappy said:


>



Such a cute baby.  They captioned it perfectly  to catch his expression.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> What an end to a game!  My husband and son were there.  I'm sure they will be in a fowl mood when they get home!  They are BIG Georgia fans, with season tickets!



Maggiemae, if you are reading this, did they go to the Georgia game yesterday?  I bet you've heard about it, either way.  Georgia lost the HOMECOMING DAY game to Vanderbilt.  I can't ever remember losing to Vanderbilt.  There is talk of lynch mobs concerning the new coach.  He hasn't even been here a year yet.  His name is Kirby Smart.  Evidently he wasn't so smart.  It's all above my pay grade.


----------



## NancyNGA

Out to the lake this afternoon. May have a problem.  Last two trips, exact same thing happened:

Water was not running.  Breaker to pump didn't look like it was tripped, but I flipped it OFF/ON anyway, and water started running.  Power had not gone off, at least not long enough to trip the digital clocks.  Looks like it might be pump trouble???   Ugh!

Left two extra 5 gallon buckets of water for the goats. I'll either have to stay out there long enough to witness it happening, or else call the well man and trust him.  I'll give it a couple more times.  Maybe it will just go away.  (yeah, right!) 

Still one female hummer there.  It's getting pretty late.

Image search (Yahoo and Google) won't bring images into focus, among other things, since last Windows 10 update.  Coincidence?  Will have to start using attachments, rather than links, until I get this figured out.  Probably best to do that anyway.


----------



## maggiemae

Oh yes, Nancy, I had to hear all the details when my husband and son got back from the game!  I did not even watch it.  I thought that game was going to be a "given".  I guess you gotta give Kirby some time.  This is his first job as a head coach.  They need to cut him a little slack.  But goodness, these Georgia Bulldog fans can be brutal!

Loved the picture of the goats, especially all of the ones in the golf cart!  Made me laugh!


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm gonna do this---paint the front porch floor (I think ). Mostly talking to myself, trying to get motivated. 

This is one half (11.5'x33' total) just cleaned off. Floor paint is peeling badly and looks much worse than shows in this picture.   






Those are the old white railings.  They only dangle from brackets and can be lifted off---just for looks or to support a cup of coffee.  I'd toss them, but they protect from jamming something through the screen at the bottom, and still let in light.  If they made vinyl ones that long, I'd get those, but they don't.  

Replaced the little section right in front with treated deck flooring when the screening was done.   It will stay unpainted, 'cause paint would just peel.  Wood preserver on that.  It looks like an entryway anyway. May get a metal strip to go around it.

This job will be 90% prep work.  I'd hire someone, but they would cut corners on the prep work.  Actual painting would only take a couple of hours.  If I were going to live here 30 more years, I'd tear out the floor and start all over. As it is, it will still look nice, lots of character.   If it were too perfect it wouldn't fit well with the rest of the house.  Ha!

Just started scraping paint from the far side.  Already opening up cans of worms.  Boards need tightened, cracks need dug out, sanding, etc.  No rain predicted for 2 weeks. Probably last chance to do this until late spring.


----------



## maggiemae

Personally, I think it looks fine.  It is covered and looks like it does not get much moisture or even a lot of brutal sunlight.  I don't know if I would not do a good pressure wash to get rid of the peeling paint and get it back down to the natural wood and then do a clear coat sealer.  Our front porch looks about the same size (except ours is not screened).  We have never painted the floor.  I am not a fan of painting porch floors just because of the peeling after awhile.


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, I should have posted a close up of how bad it is.  This is the worst spot. The light gray is the paint, before any scraping.   



It is likely 100 year old wood, from when the house was first built, then spent 95 years exposed to weather, shrunken up, cupped up in spots and patched in places.  Really rough stuff except right up near the house---there it is perfect.   I agree with you, and wish it didn't need to be painted.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I love that porch!  Looks nice now, a big job for sure!


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks SeaBreeze.  Hope your paint job is going better now.


----------



## maggiemae

Looks like it will scrape up pretty good.  Do you have a long handled scraper?  I would hate to have be on my hands and knees for that job.  I think the new porch paints hold up better now.  What color are you going to use?


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Looks like it will scrape up pretty good.  Do you have a long handled scraper?  I would hate to have be on my hands and knees for that job.  I think the new porch paints hold up better now.  What color are you going to use?



No long handles.  I use the sit and scoot method.   Knees wouldn't stand that.   Going to choose gray again, maybe just a little darker.


----------



## NancyNGA

Very little progress on the porch today.  My fault. Just a lazy day. 

About the water situation:  The only thing it *could* be, that I could *_possibly*_ fix myself, is the breaker. Don't want to deal with the pump man right now. Never knew of a breaker going bad, but never had one mounted outdoors for 20+ years either.  Worth a try. Tomorrow I'll at least check some things.

Back in business with images.   Switched to a different search engine.   Will skip boring details.   However, while troubleshooting I came across this:  "...the 20-year-old browser (IE) is being phased out to make way for Microsoft's Edge. IE is still available in Windows 10, but is no longer the default and will not receive new features."   Better start getting more used to Edge and Bing, or something else.


----------



## NancyNGA

Same thing at the lake this afternoon:  Water off.   No evidence that breaker ever tripped.  Flipped OFF/ON.  Water started running.

 There just happened to be another breaker of the exact same size right beside it, with plenty of extra wire. How lucky is that!?!?   So I switched the wires.  Everything still worked on both circuits. Will wait until next time and see what happens.

 With the electronic meters the repairmen have now, they don't have to actually witness anything fail anymore to find out what's wrong. The word capacitor keeps popping into my mind from trying to troubleshoot the table saw.   Ha!

I believe the little hummer is gone for good now. Hope she has a safe trip.  High today 89[SUP]o[/SUP]F, only one degree shy of the record. Beautiful day.   Back on the porch tomorrow.


----------



## NancyNGA

Out to the lake. Water running! Really did NOT expect that.  Doesn't rule out anything.   Wait and see what happens, I guess.  

Drove a few hundred feet toward home and remembered I forgot to shut the gate.:eewwk:  I forgot 2 times in 12.5 years.  The first time it stayed open for 2 days and the goats didn't even leave, or if they did, they came back.  Just shows how spoiled they are.  

Half of the porch floor is ready to paint.


----------



## NancyNGA

Sent off an email to the contractor asking for an update.   The way the engineer operates, he may not have even forwarded his "plan" yet. Gave me an opening to bother him.

Out to the porch in a few minutes.  Trying to get started earlier, and ease into being _slightly_ more of a morning person. The problem with being a morning person is, it's all down hill once you get out of bed.  If I could only rig up some bright lights on the porch... I tend to peak around 4pm. 

Read where 6% of the population are night owls by genetics.  These people were necessary in the cavemen days so that someone would be alert enough to be night watchmen while everyone else was sleeping.  I _knew_ there was a good reason.

Appointment with dentist tomorrow at 8am to figure out what to do with the bridge.  Too early.

-----

11:30pm:  Got half the floor painted. Will take 2 coats.  Only one day of possible rain in sight.  Gorgeous day today. 

Don't know what it is about this house, but young people seem to like it.  Two young girls (18-20ish) stopped by while I was painting and asked me if I would rent it.  It's just a plain old bungalow style.  They loved the porch. It would be good for parties.  I was that way too, when I was young---didn't want a cookie cutter apartment.   It would be very easy to rent again.


----------



## maggiemae

Can you be both?  I like getting up and starting a project (after a couple cups of coffee)  but I also seem to get a "second wind" at night and have started projects late.  I have been known to rip carpet up late in the night and my husband would be wide eyed with astonishment when he got up in the morning!  Surprise honey!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Can you be both? I like getting up and starting a project (after a couple cups of coffee)  but I also seem to get a "second wind" at night and have started projects late.



Yes!  "Second wind"  That's what it's like!  I get those too.  I can fall asleep most anytime.  Maybe I'll try a split shift, something like: 6am-4pm and 9pm-3am (awake), then sleep in between.   When I was redoing my kitchen I painted a couple of times to well after midnight. 



maggiemae said:


> ... I have been known to rip carpet up late in the night and my husband would be wide eyed with astonishment when he got up in the morning!  Surprise honey!


:lol: I assume ripping carpet was something you already planned to do.


----------



## maggiemae

LOL, that did sound weird!  I wasn't mad at him....I was getting ready to put down wood laminate flooring!  Ya know, I had to get an early start!


----------



## NancyNGA

Good grief!  It wasn't even daylight this morning at 6:45. Who wants to get up in the dark?  This isn't going to work until after the time changes.

Dental surgeon scheduled tooth extraction for day after tomorrow!  Another 8:00 am appt. 

Then out to the lake. Water still on!!!!  

I know what it is.  The pump is waiting for me to get confident enough to let my guard down, and then it's going out.  Pump goes out in the winter, water trough will freeze if temps go too low.

Speaking of water troughs, this is ours.  Uses the tub of a utility sink from a box store.   Made with all scrap lumber. Insulation stuffed around the sides. Water overflows a hole near the top, and to clean it you just pull a stopper out of the drain. Water runs out a plastic drain pipe buried underground and out down the hill.  Saves a lot of work. We let the water trickle a little all year long, but faster in the winter. If pump doesn't run, it will freeze.  (Old pallets are there so goats don't have to step in mud.)







Goats took to it right away.   (~10 yrs ago)


----------



## maggiemae

Aww, look at that!  Did you engineer that?  Great concept.  Amazing what you can do with old pallets!


----------



## maggiemae

Are you anxious about the extraction?  Going with an implant?


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Aww, look at that!  Did you engineer that?  Great concept.  Amazing what you can do with old pallets!



Yes. I find it very much like playing with Lincoln Logs when you're a child. Only I get to use a hammer now. Ha! 

 The first faucet on that trough had a handle like this one.  





Some of the goats learned how to turn it. I'd go out and the water would be running full blast.  Had to replace it immediately with that wheel like turn handle. Goats really keep you on your toes, trying to outsmart them.

Yes, I've seen goat farms with their whole fence and barn made out of pallets tied together.  They don't last very long though.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Are you anxious about the extraction?  Going with an implant?



Not anxious.  Never had problems with teeth being removed before. 

 Yes, going with an implant.  After he removes the tooth, he will fill in the hole with either ground up cow bone or synthetic powder stuff, and put a patch over it.   Then you wait and wait, and that stuff eventually merges with the bone in your jaw and makes solid bone where the hole was.   It's really cool how it works. 

I meant to ask you yesterday about your flooring.   Did you and your husband install laminate flooring yourselves?   That's something I've never tried.


----------



## maggiemae

LOL, Hubby is not mechanically inclined at all...I did it all myself!  After you get the hang of the "click and lock", it is a snap.  The cutting is tiresome because it is measure and measure and cut once!  You should try a small room first and look at many UTube videos!  I found cutting under the doorways a challenge but I did it.  I will try to find some old pictures of the process I did and try to post them here.  But after you install the quarter round (which I took up and numbered on the back and then replaced) and then the thresholds...it looks great!  Now, I would love to try some of the new wood look ceramic tile for my kitchen.  It's never ending!

When Hubby had to have carotid artery surgery they used a "cow belly" for the procedure.  The surgeon said they had more success than with pig belly!  That was way beyond my comprehension, but it worked!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> LOL, Hubby is not mechanically inclined at all...I did it all myself!  The cutting is tiresome because it is measure and measure and cut once!  You should try a small room first and look at many UTube videos!  I found cutting under the doorways a challenge but I did it.  I will try to find some old pictures of the process I did and try to post them here.  But after you install the quarter round (which I took up and numbered on the back and then replaced) and then the thresholds...it looks great!


That's great, maggiemae!   It makes you feel good when it works out, doesn't it?  I'd really like to see pictures.  There is one small room in my house I could try that on.  It will be the next room to work on.  It needs *lots* of work.

The YouTube videos are great.  You have to be careful, because some of the people that post them don't know what they're doing either. Ha!  I used to belong to a DIY forum, but it seemed most of the guys on there didn't take you seriously, and beginner type questions didn't go over well at all.  
　
Did you use one of those nail guns?  Those things scare me. I don't have one.  Never tried one.  



maggiemae said:


> Now, I would love to try some of the new wood look ceramic tile for my kitchen.  It's never ending!..


I know, there are so many things I'd like to try, but routine daily stuff keeps getting in the way.  Like vacuuming, dusting, laundry, blah, blah....(and putting out fires )



maggiemae said:


> After you get the hang of the "click and lock", it is a snap.... _crackle and pop_.


 Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## NancyNGA

Up at 7:15 this morning and it was _STILL_ dark outside!  Turning on bright lights in the morning hurts.   And I still couldn't get moving until 10am. [It was too cold outside to work before that. ]

Contractor emailed back yesterday that he is doing a project in another county and will get to mine some time next month.  If he had said next year, I might have believed him. _Que sera sera.
_
Scraped, vacuumed, washed and painted the rest of the porch floor, except a little strip down the middle. Not really sure why I left that now.   The color (gray) was off the shelf and too bluish.  May get a custom tint, more brownish, for the second coat.  This is another one of those jobs that never quits, if you try to get things perfect. But the sanding was stopped dead because of sanding a little too close to the extension cord.  Ha!


----------



## NancyNGA

The only painful thing with the dental procedure this morning was the first shot of novocaine in the roof of my mouth.  Made my eyes water.  One Alleve about 5pm and that's it.

Oh yes, he got out his hammer again and pounded on the tooth.  Said it would be better for the bone graft if it were removed like that. The tooth had a vertical fracture already, and those can't be saved. That's how I lost my second tooth.  First was pulled by a horse doctor when I was 16. The others were caused by failures of the two bridges for those 2 teeth. 

Out to the lake.  Water still running.   Got stung by a wasp. 

On the way home---met a steer, or bull, trotting down the highway, followed by two police cars with flashers.  Assume it turned out ok as long as the steer stayed in his lane.






Back home, got the extension cord out of the sander by brute force, sanded the remaining strip on the porch, then it was dark.

Got up at 6:30 this morning.


----------



## Meanderer

I'm sure your dentist would not give you a bum steer!


----------



## Pappy

I hope you were able to "steer" around him ok.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy and Meanderer, thank you.  :rose:  :cheers: :rose:   Made my morning.  :sunshine: 

Internet service on my end has slowed to almost a standstill this morning.  Good reason to get busy on the porch I guess.    Back later...


----------



## Vedaarya

Nancy, I go through your posts from time to time to see how you're doing. I also live alone and sometimes do small jobs about the house because I share your opinion on handymen's unreliability and  and sometimes incompetence. I've recently discovered that I really like it. My greatest achievement, so far, has been fixing 3 tiles on the roof of the woodshed, which had been torn off by hurricane. Yet,there's one thing I envy you, honestly - it's your goats. I'm allergic to cow milk products and I often joke about buying a goat and then I'll drink milk at last. On the other hand I travel  and couldn't take the goat to my son's apartment(as I do with the cat) when I go away, so unfortunately, it's out of the question.                                   The goat above, I'm looking at, is cute.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi Vedaarya!   Two goats say "Hi" also. 



Glad you stopped by, and that you started a diary.  I'll be following it. 

 Problem with milking goats is you have to do it _every_ day... freezing temps, snowstorms, hurricanes, doesn't matter.   And they would easily give a gallon a day if you want.    I tried milking.   Not my cup of tea.  Makes your hands ache like crazy, until you get used to it (I assume ).


----------



## Vedaarya

Thank you for your welcome, goats. They are lovely, but all the greenery in my garden would be ruined, I suppose, even pot flowers, if I decided to keep one as a pet. I'd better stick to having a look at them in your thread from time to time.


----------



## Pappy

A goats confession.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Vedaarya said:


> Thank you for your welcome, goats. They are lovely, but all the greenery in my garden would be ruined, I suppose, even pot flowers, if I decided to keep one as a pet. I'd better stick to having a look at them in your thread from time to time.



That is probably a good decision, Vedaarya. 

Goats will eat most every plant that is not poison, and some that are, but rarely. When we finally killed off the kudzu from that acre of land I mentioned previously, we were delighted to find a long bank of some kind of wild roses pop up and bloom the next spring. Later the goats made short order of those.  They can work around the thorns with their tongues somehow and remove the leaves, one by one.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thank you, Meanderer and Pappy!  

_Now here's more than you wanted to know_....

In addition to normal regular food things, I've seen our goats eat paper, cardboard, straw hats, clothing made out of natural fibers, tree bark and wood. They will try to eat plastic bags IF the bags smell like cookies. They will tug on your clothes to get your attention, and if the clothing is made out of certain things, probably cotton, the saliva will dissolve holes in it eventually.

They will chew paint off your car but not swallow it. In fact some will _chew_ on anything.  That's probably where they got the reputation of eating anything.  They do NOT eat metal, hard plastic, or glass. Don't know about rubber. Ha!


----------



## NancyNGA

..............




.............



...
..................




................................


----------



## jujube

NancyNGA said:


> Thank you, Meanderer and Pappy!
> 
> _Now here's more than you wanted to know_....
> 
> In addition to normal regular food things, I've seen our goats eat paper, cardboard, straw hats, clothing made out of natural fibers, tree bark and wood. They will try to eat plastic bags IF the bags smell like cookies. They will tug on your clothes to get your attention, and if the clothing is made out of certain things, probably cotton, the saliva will dissolve holes in it eventually.
> 
> They will chew paint off your car but not swallow it. In fact some will _chew_ on anything.  That's probably where they got the reputation of eating anything.  They do NOT eat metal, hard plastic, or glass. Don't know about rubber. Ha!



Several years ago, I accompanied a friend and her young granddaughter to a petting zoo.  The little girl had very long braids with big bows on the ends.  We were standing at the fence chatting when her granddaughter started screaming.  Looked over and a goat had eaten one of her pigtails all the way up to the rubber band.  We ran over, I grabbed the goat and my friend started pulling the braid out of the goat's mouth.  Everything turned out OK, but we had to take her into the restroom, take her braid down and wash her hair as it was pretty disgusting looking.


----------



## Carla

NancyNGA said:


> That is probably a good decision, Vedaarya.
> 
> Goats will eat most every plant that is not poison, and some that are, but rarely. When we finally killed off the kudzu from that acre of land I mentioned previously, we were delighted to find a long bank of some kind of wild roses pop up and bloom the next spring. Later the goats made short order of those.  They can work around the thorns with their tongues somehow and remove the leaves, one by one.



I think they use them to irradicate poison ivy around these parts, especially on vacant city lots.  My niece raises them (not for that) and has sent pics of the newborns. Like your pics, Nancy, looks like they're smiling!


----------



## NancyNGA

jujube said:


> .... We ran over, I grabbed the goat and my friend started pulling the braid out of the goat's mouth.  Everything turned out OK, but we had to take her into the restroom, take her braid down and wash her hair as it was pretty disgusting looking.


Jujube, I forgot about hair!   Mine is short but they have sneaked up behind me and yanked it while I was sitting in a chair, or while I was looking at their feet.   And definitely anything that has been in a goat's mouth becomes very slimy.:eeew:     ....But I kind of enjoy their curiosity and mischief.   Never a dull moment.


----------



## NancyNGA

Carla said:


> I think they use them to irradicate poison ivy around these parts, especially on vacant city lots.  My niece raises them (not for that) and has sent pics of the newborns....



Carla, the little ones are so cute.  We decided not to breed any because you end up with too many that way and it's hard to part with them. Also giving birth is one of the most dangerous things goats can do.  You have to be there when it happens, just in case something goes wrong.  And they only stay little for a short while.  The adults are goofy enough to keep me entertained.  

Yes they love poison ivy, and if they walk through it, the juice gets on their coats and you can get it by petting them.

Someone got a small grant to fence and put goats on a hilly lot owned by the state, just catty-corner from my house in town.  After 2 years they finally got it ready and put goats on it this spring.  Apparently it didn't go very well.  They took the goats off after a month or so, the brush is growning up, and someone went around and manually cut the vines from their new fence. 

The lot is mostly covered with wisteria.  They don't particularly like wisteria, and it can be poison when combined with other plants, like English ivy.  Could be the reason.   

The growing season is over now.  It will be interesting to see if they try it again next spring.


----------



## NancyNGA

Yesterday, water still running out at the lake! 

The ballooning paint job...

Got a gallon of custom paint for the porch floor, but it was too light.  It matched the granite walls on the basement perfectly, so I used it to repaint the porch underpinning (brick) instead.  Finished that and the the porch floor today. I should spray the granite with bleach to remove some mildew stains, because it looks tacky now by comparison. 

 Noticed a wooden basement window that needs painted, but it should be reglazed first.  I've never tried doing that!    This led me to check the 3 doors to the basement.  One has a plywood panel at the bottom which is deteriorating. That has to be fixed.  Puzzled at how to do that.   Then _they_ should be painted.  I already scraped them today.

All this stuff needed to be done anyway. I was just pretending to ignore it.  Still no rain in sight and unseasonably warm temps.   Might as well go for it.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, you know it's a never ending project!  I painted my ceiling in the kitchen and breakfast room last week.  There were some old water spots from a leak upstairs that has since been repaired.  But it just started getting on my nerves to see them.  I can't seem to go as fast as I used to.  What should have been a one day project turned into a three day project!  And going up and down a ladder is really a "pain" now!

And I am praying for some rain here before next spring.  I do not believe I have ever seen it this dry in our 35 years in Georgia!  And I don't think summer is ever going to end!


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, doing ceilings is the absolute worst painting job.  Bet you're glad that's done!  I once bought some white ceiling paint that came out of the can pink.  When it dried it turned white.  It was helpful doing the second coat because you could tell where you had been.   I will probably have to start watering my holly hedge because of the drought.  Lost a couple of azalea bushes the last half of the summer.  I wasn't paying attention to them.


----------



## NancyNGA

There used to be a little feed store in town that sold alfalfa pellets, but only in 100 lb bags.  The store was so convenient I learned to deal with the heavy bags.   Could lift them, but not carry them a long distance.  Thank goodness for wheelbarrows.

A few years ago that store closed and a high rise sits there now.  All other stores sold the same stuff in 50lb bags.  Easy.  Then they went to 40 pound bags.  Same thing with hay and straw bales. Many farmers are baling square bales smaller now.  It all sounds good, right?  

No!!!   The bad news is Sunday I almost could not even _lift_ a 60 pound bag of Quickrete, let alone walk with it. Granted there are no handles on a bag of Quikrete, like on a bale of hay, but even a 60 pound bale of hay seems difficult now.  

When we built the barn together my mother was 84 (I was 60), and she was stronger than me, although she had a slightly more stocky build.  So I don't think I'm over the hill quite yet, but I do think you have to keep lifting something heavier than dinky little hand weights.  You got to get your back involved.  I think I need a barbell to keep around the house in town.  






Yes, I'm making a joke of this, but I'm actually quite serious.  I see that slacking off, in activities that require you to really push yourself to exert that extra bit of strength, can catch up with you fast.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

I was helping a neighbor bring in his straw years ago, I wore gloves but a short sleeved shirt.  Next day I had this sore develop.  For the few days it didn't get better, had me a little worried.  Later at work I was standing in a group, fussing with the sore.  I pinched it, up popped a piece of straw, it was at least 1/2 inch long looked like a 'turkey' timer that pops up.  Gave me a shudder thinking about.  Hope the girl carrying the bale was at least wearing an apron.

I also remember the summer that was, my wife is not afraid of any project when it comes to her yard.  She uses the 'tools' available when she needs to remove a bush, tree or patio.  But, one summer I had to haul her to the emergency room 3 times.  One, she fell over a stump removing an evergreen that she had cut down, gouged her leg, infection set in.  Many shots later she healed, next she was trying to move our 90 gal wheeled waste container over the lawn, she tripped pullet it on her, broke 3 ribs.  Third, she is allergic to bee stings, she was trimming the roses & got stung 3 times, hurried with the Benedryl, then down to the ER we went.  I got the feeling while filing out the admin papers that I was being asked about my involvement, she said later they asked her if she felt 'safe' at home.  I told her next time, you go by yourself.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, an old painter's tip: when painting ceilings, white, mix a cup of the wall paint in with ceiling paint.   He liked the finished look better.


----------



## NancyNGA

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I was helping a neighbor bring in his straw years ago, I wore gloves but a short sleeved shirt.  Next day I had this sore develop.  For the few days it didn't get better, had me a little worried.  Later at work I was standing in a group, fussing with the sore.  I pinched it, up popped a piece of straw, it was at least 1/2 inch long looked like a 'turkey' timer that pops up.  Gave me a shudder thinking about.  Hope the girl carrying the bale was at least wearing an apron.
> 
> I also remember the summer that was, my wife is not afraid of any project when it comes to her yard.  She uses the 'tools' available when she needs to remove a bush, tree or patio.  But, one summer I had to haul her to the emergency room 3 times.  One, she fell over a stump removing an evergreen that she had cut down, gouged her leg, infection set in.  Many shots later she healed, next she was trying to move our 90 gal wheeled waste container over the lawn, she tripped pullet it on her, broke 3 ribs.  Third, she is allergic to bee stings, she was trimming the roses & got stung 3 times, hurried with the Benedryl, then down to the ER we went.  I got the feeling while filing out the admin papers that I was being asked about my involvement, she said later they asked her if she felt 'safe' at home.  I told her next time, you go by yourself.



Son, that summer must have been something.  Glad everything turned out ok in the end. Your wife sounds like what my father would have called a "go-getter." (That's a _big_ compliment.) 

Straw and hay will dig in if you get it pointed just right.   Imagine having to eat that stuff. Goats get sticks wedged in their teeth and cheeks occasionally.  Big trouble if it gets infected.   Most hay makes my arms itch.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, an old painter's tip: when painting ceilings, white, mix a cup of the wall paint in with ceiling paint.   He liked the finished look better.



That's something I never heard of before.  I bet it would look good. Who was he? 

 Like your cartoon.  It would be so much easier to find paint if the stores all displayed it like that. Ha!


----------



## Meanderer

My Uncle told me that.  He was a painter.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I saw that pink ceiling paint when I bought my paint!  I am going to try it next time (if there is a next time).  I have used the pink sheet rock plaster and it is wonderful.  You know when it is dry before you sand!

Question?  Getting away from painting (thank goodness) LOL.  Nancy, I know you have some deer out by the cabin.  Well, we have had a doe and two babies around here for two months in our wooded area behind the house.  There is not much for them to eat except leaves from trees and they are beginning to fall.  The babies have not gotten very big at all.  We were thinking about putting some deer corn out in the wooded area for them for the winter.  But then there is the issue with the squirrels (we have MANY)!  We are not in a hunting area at all.  What are your thoughts?  Are we setting ourselves up for a never ending feeding cycle?  We are animal lovers and just cannot stand the thought of them going hungry.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...
> Question?  Getting away from painting (thank goodness) LOL.  Nancy, I know you have some deer out by the cabin.  Well, we have had a doe and two babies around here for two months in our wooded area behind the house.  There is not much for them to eat except leaves from trees and they are beginning to fall.  The babies have not gotten very big at all.  We were thinking about putting some deer corn out in the wooded area for them for the winter.  But then there is the issue with the squirrels (we have MANY)!  We are not in a hunting area at all.  What are your thoughts?  Are we setting ourselves up for a never ending feeding cycle?  We are animal lovers and just cannot stand the thought of them going hungry.



Gee that's a tough question. I never fed deer, but their digestive system is very similar to goats.  Deer move around quite a bit usually, so they may not spend as much time at your place as you think.  Do they hang around all day?

As to deer corn.  Not the best thing for them. Not much protein.  If you do put any out, don't put out too much at one time at first.  Gradually get them used to it, like maybe over a 10 day period. Their stomachs have to get used to the switch to carbs.   

A better thing would be to put out some good hay, like alfalfa. (Hard to get, I know.)  You can buy bags of alfalfa pellets.  That's just ground up alfalfa hay made into pellets.  Squirrels won't eat that.  Tractor Supply and most feed stores carry it.  If they are hungry they will eat it. Deer do eat acorns if you have oaks in your woods. 

 I'll think some more.  Maybe Google it.  Someone will know better than me.


----------



## maggiemae

Oh thank you, I will check into the alfalfa pellets.  We have a Tractor Supply close by here.  Lordy we have more acorns and hickory nuts than you could ever imagine.  We are either going to have a mild winter or one heck of a winter!  They are on the ground and it is like walking on marbles there are so many!  I do remember one Fall when there were so many big acorns on the ground, I thought it would be a cold winter and it turned out to be the mildest winter we had ever had.  The squirrels were not storing them.  Guess they know better than we do!?


----------



## NancyNGA

Just spent a little time searching.  Corn is definitely not good.  Oats would be better than corn.  Still you should get them used to it gradually.  

Fruit is OK, like apples, maybe cut down vines, like honeysuckle or green briar from trees, limbs from pine trees and cedar trees.

But, I also found out they do sell deer food specially formulated for deer, not for baiting them.   Don't know how hard it is to find, though.   

I suspect they are not lacking in stuff to eat just yet.  January is when things will get really scarce. 

 Good luck.  Let us know what happens.


----------



## Meanderer

They can always grab a bite at the Oh Deer Diner!


----------



## Meanderer

When deer retire


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, if you are not careful with your cartoons, you are going to drag me out of a mild case of the _Mean Reds_, and I'll start typing some junk. I'm in low profile mode again right now.


----------



## Meanderer

How long has this been going on?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> How long has this been going on?



Just one day, apparently.  Thanks for the video.  

Out to the farm this afternoon to set up winter bedding area for the goats. Much later in the season than usual this year.  

The cycle begins again....


----------



## NancyNGA

Catching up

Out at the lake Wednesday, power had been off according to flashing clocks, but water still running!   A different kind of test passed.

Finished painting the porch floor, the brick under the porch, and the 3 doors. Washed the bannisters and put them back. Decided to do all the woodwork in gray to match the brick. Looks much better than white.  Paint looks blue in the shade and gray in the sun. 

You'd think I'd know how many windows are in the basement by now, but forgot to count one below the porch. There are 12.  Did a terrible job re-glazing it, but it's better than it was.  That's how bad it was.  Those little holes on the edges bother me now after seeing this picture. In fairness the smears on the glass were left by the last guy and won't clean up.  It's like cement.  
　






The bottom of the door with bad lower panel, halfway through repair. Decided just to put a cover over it using treated wood slats.  Makes a good kick panel. 
　




　
 The doors are on their last legs anyway, another "got nothing to lose" repair job.  






Yesterday I didn't do anything productive.


----------



## NancyNGA

Got the goats' bed all ready for winter.  Next rain not predicted 'til a week from Tuesday, with days a bit cooler.


----------



## Meanderer

Sad story of Frosty, the goat.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Sad story of Frosty, the goat.


Meanderer, if you want a _MUCH_ sadder story, IMO, read this one.  It is fiction, but not that uncommon. Has to do with *perfectly healthy *goats, and why these last 4 goats are going to die on my property, and why we never bred the females. [Btw, I've been to two goat auctions here in town, just out of curiosity.]

Whatever Happened to Elmer?  by Pat Hollister, _Dairy Goat Guide_, 1979


----------



## NancyNGA

So far I've mentioned one basement window. That leaves eleven.  Here is what 5 of them look like.  All the same (standard, 28"x48" ) size. 






This should be embarrassing but I have no shame...  The worst one.  Didn't realize it was that far gone until today.  Completely rotten.






This is just a basement.  I do not want to spend a lot of money on these windows right now.  Don't want wood, don't want vinyl, aluminum windows would be special order and I doubt I would be able to put them in myself anyway.  

_So here's a plan_:  Patch them together with glue, duct tape, paint, spit, whatever it takes, enough to put storm windows on top of them on the outside.  Leaves me the option of doing something else later.  The wood surrounding the windows (jambs and sill?) is in excellent shape.  

I'm rather excited about this, plus overloaded with caffeine.  Here on break to calm down and come up with a step by step plan, rather than run around like a headless chicken, racing to finish something before dark, which comes an hour earlier now. 

 I don't have anyone around to bounce ideas off of right now, and sometimes I don't see the forest for the trees when that happens, so I'm putting it out here.


----------



## Meanderer

That's a lot of windows, Nancy.  Working to seal, protect and make them more secure is a good plan.  In the Spring, you can do more.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> That's a lot of windows ...  In the Spring, you can do more.





  Meanderer, my philosophy is usually, if something works, and is better than it was, then don't mess with it.  If this works, maybe spring, 2020?

The *good* news is that the final 6 windows are already done and almost new.





　
Lucked out and got a real bargain on these.  They are aluminum replacement windows, double-pane with grid-in-glass and tilt-out.  Didn't need tilt-out, but that's fine.  I think they were only $69 each, a cancelled special order at Home Depot.   

---------
This afternoon...

 Got all 5 windows scraped.  Need to secure the glass panes, because almost all the glazing is loose. Storm windows  may need some "adjusting" , because it's an old house, but I'm used to that.    If I can lift them in place, I think I can do a halfway decent job.  It will be a fun challenge.   Storm windows are relatively cheap.  Not much to lose.

I'm too talkative today (or is it type-ative )   Must be the caffeine.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Like your coffee ring, Meanderer.  

A 28" wide storm window at Lowes is really only 27" wide.  Next size up is too big. Other places don't carry any that narrow. Looks like storm windows are going out of favor.  Will ask about special order next time.   There is a Surplus Building Supply place in town. Probably a wild goose chase to look there but worth a try.

I sort of knew this was going to happen. Think I can figure something out, but it will take a lot more work than I wanted, and the results may not look pretty. Need to stop and think about it. 

Meanwhile tried oil base putty style glazing compound this time. Much easier to work with and make look neat, but I can't get it to stick to the wood. Apparently a common problem. Will try some tips next time.

Ordered 24 bags of alfalfa pellets.  Means I got to take the junk in the back of the truck to the landfill before it comes in.  Schedule is tightening up and closing in on me. Ha!


----------



## Meanderer

Don't panic....time for a coffee break!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, that is true.  And a goal without a plan can be like running around in circles.   Caffeine not so good in that case.   Old Crow might  be better. 

-----

Hey I really go for this time change thing this year!  I can get up at my usual sun dial time, and feel almost respectable now. [What?  There is no emoticon for proud?  layful:]  Never cared until I started hanging around with early bird "seniors."


----------



## Meanderer

It never helped the worm to show up early!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> It never helped the worm to show up early!



_Cold pizza for breakfast!... __




_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

:yeah:

Perfect, Meanderer! _  "...and warm Coke to wash it down.  Ahh! .._. _In a pinch cold spaghetti'll do..._" 

Been there, done that.  Could be _my_ song.   Just finished a cold hotdog, right out of the package, no bun even.   :eewwk:   Frightening, huh?
.
.
.

--------------
Got up at 7am, voted at 10, then out to check on the goats, some grocery shopping, home and measuring  windows (again).   Think I have a plan. 

 Should really take a nap now,fftobed:, but time is running out.   It may be a long night.  zzz....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

The goats all did absentee ballots.  They told me they wrote in.... _Ginger Snaps_.

...........................




.............."Did someone say gingersnaps?"
.
.
.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, one time my mother came up with an idea of making alfalfa cookies for the goats.  At the bottom of every bag of alfalfa pellets is a lot of crumbs/dust from shipping the bags across the country and breaking the pellets.  The goats don't like the dust because it gets in their noses and makes them sneeze.  She sifted it out, used it like flour and made cookies out of it.  The goats liked them. It was a lot of work, so she finally gave it up, but it was a fun thing to try.


----------



## Lost in retirement

I have only been retired for a less than 3 years and I hate it. I regret retiring and miss what I left. Yes, my job defined me and I retired from something instead of to something. Unfortunately, there are no do-overs. I f I could, I would sell my soul to go back in time and not make the decision to retire.Since my job defined me, I really don't have any hobbies. I read various blogs and most have the same suggestions--volunteer (all that is available in my area are menial tasks), learn to play an instrument, get a hobby, etc. I am looking for for feedback about what you do in retirement. And I went back to work at a job far below what my "career job" was. I don't enjoy and hate when Sunday night comes. Looking toward your feedback. Thanks


----------



## NancyNGA

Lost in retirement said:


> I have only been retired for a less than 3 years and I hate it. I regret retiring and miss what I left. Yes, my job defined me and I retired from something instead of to something. Unfortunately, there are no do-overs. I f I could, I would sell my soul to go back in time and not make the decision to retire.Since my job defined me, I really don't have any hobbies. I read various blogs and most have the same suggestions--volunteer (all that is available in my area are menial tasks), learn to play an instrument, get a hobby, etc. I am looking for for feedback about what you do in retirement. And I went back to work at a job far below what my "career job" was. I don't enjoy and hate when Sunday night comes. Looking toward your feedback. Thanks



_Lost in retirement_, I'm going to provide a link to your other thread on this topic, because it might be better to have all responses in one place.  Don't think you'll get much more here. Hope that's OK with you.   I myself keep busy with do-it-yourself projects.  They never end.  Thing is, I really enjoy them. I find every one a challenge. Clearly not for everyone.  Good luck.  You will work it out, I think.  Be patient! ~N

https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...nt-if-you-are-not-a-hobby-or-volunteer-person


----------



## Lost in retirement

Not a problem--all response in one spot makes sense.


----------



## Meanderer

When Goats Retire






LONDON — (2009) The Royal Welsh Regiment is saying farewell to a four-legged military buddy.





After seven years of U.K. Army service, Billy the goat, whose full name is William Windsor, retired amid pomp and ceremony on Wednesday.
The nine-year-old will enjoy his retirement at a zoo outside of London.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hey Meanderer. What a lucky goat.  Never cared for horns on them.  To me, it makes them look mean.  They *are* mean to each other sometimes, with constant competition to move up, at all levels, in the pecking order. But all of ours were always friendly to people.  Even Rusty.  You just can't catch him.

Did you get all your fence done?

I got 4 of the 5 windows glazed and painted.  There were 48 panes and every one needed at least some work. Big job when you're a novice.   I got pretty good at it by the 3rd window.  First two?  Not so much.  

Need some narrow strips of wood to make the storm windows fit well.  I've ruled out all possible ready-made molding, so will try to rip some P/T wood strips on the table saw.  Been watching Youtube videos on how to do it safely.  Seems like an awful lot of trouble just for 4 windows. 

The fifth window is a special case (long story).  Need to think more on that one.  Monday starts a busy week, so I hope to get these done this weekend.  Probably wishful thinking.  They've cancelled the rain. None in sight again. No excuses.


----------



## RadishRose

What handsome goat!


----------



## Meanderer

Yes, Nancy I stained both sections of fence, a while back.  They serve more as guide rails along the State road in front of our house.  It is on a very bad bend, where the white stained fence is located.  I added reflector tape, and the State added  some Reflectors of their own.  I appreciated their cooperation, even though they did not want to put up their guide rails.  I have not taken pictures, as it is nothing special.

Glad your windows are coming along.  Tackle them one at a time, starting with the worst ones.  Good luck!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...  They serve more as guide rails along the State road in front of hour house.  It is on a very bad bend, where the white stained fence is located.  I added reflector tape, and the State added  some Reflectors of their own.


Remember back before they started painting white lines on the outside edges of the roads?  Don't know how I ever stayed on the roads at night before that. Hugged the center line I guess. 




> Tackle them one at a time, starting with the worst ones.


The good news is the two worst windows are also behind a bush, so I can practice, and the mistakes won't show much.


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe you need a helper!


----------



## NancyNGA

:coolthumb:

Very cute, Meanderer!  But that's the last thing I need---a goat providing negative help.

The big challenge is going to be how to hold the storm window up there and install it at the same time.  But I figured out how to install 12' long vinyl ceiling panels on the porch, using ropes.   It's called "ingenuity." layful:  Just get that first screw in there and I'm good to go. 

 May need a couple of these. 



Would you believe it's sprinkling?  Not enough to help anything, just enough to get everything wet and messy. May be a good time to head off to Lowes.nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

Did not lose any fingers ripping boards, yet. Still a few more to do.  Did forget drill left on top of step ladder.  Remembered when it hit my head.  There was much blood, but no damage.    Got windows and lumber at Lowes. No one will ever go with me to buy lumber.  I sort too much, and insist on putting everything back in a neat pile.  Two windows are framed up, or whatever you call it.  Dentist office called to cancel appt tomorrow morning.  Getting cold, 44[SUP]o[/SUP]F at 7pm.  Starting to look more like winter.

Out to lunch.  Will return.  Whenever.


----------



## Meanderer

Did you go to the emergency room......


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Did you go to the emergency room......


Not sure if that's _really_ a question, but the answer is NO!   By a lot of blood, I just meant flowing down your neck. It always looks worse than it is.  Head cuts bleed a lot.

Speaking of banging one's head, a serious head bump can lead to an episode of vertigo---knocks those little crystals loose in your ears.  It will be 2 years this month with no signs of it returning!  No matter what anyone says,  I'm convinced, for me anyway, it was changing sleeping positions.


----------



## Pappy

Here I go, Nancy. Making fun of your injury.


----------



## NancyNGA

:lol:

Pappy, I have to really fight a tendency to post blow-by-blow details of every project. It could end up being pages long.  The mistakes are more fun to talk about.

Btw, I have a bump now.  






And where the tooth was pulled last week makes a great place to hold a pencil.

:grin:


----------



## Pappy

:lol1:


----------



## NancyNGA

Got one storm window up. It was not that hard. Tacked a small board to the sill to keep the window up there while adjusting and fastening it.






Only one mistake: Raised window enough to slip the pack of screws out, and forgot to put it back down. [Opening inside window without making a mess may be hard. ]

The windows were about an inch too narrow, so I added strips around top and sides, like this one (before painting).  These windows won't ever fall off!






Assuming no unusual problems with the other three , I should be able to finish tomorrow.


----------



## Meanderer

That was quick!nthego:  They look super, Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> That was quick!nthego: ...


When I read this my first thought was, "Are you serious?," but I guess you are right.  It seems like I've been on this forever. 

Don't want to think about broken windows just now!!! :eewwk:  When my neighbor's two boys were small they shot BB's into my kitchen window and broke the glass.   She has 2 grandchildren now who visit often, but they are both girls. 

 I'm probably the most likely one to break them from here on out. layful:


----------



## Pappy

Be very clear in your fire instructions, Nancy.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

Finished the storm windows. They look pretty good.  Keeping it brief, let's just say that the one yesterday (_1st_ one) was the _easiest_.

Why the last window is a special case: 

:lol:






Will probably cut this down to 28"x39", and use the remaining space for dryer vent. Not in a rush on this one.  Meanwhile have fallen behind on fence checking and leaf raking out in the country.


----------



## Meanderer

How much clearance do you have between the window and the steps?  What a great makeover, it was really needed! Good job, Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> How much clearance do you have between the window and the steps? ...


Good question!  Just went down to check.  Clearance from actual window is 3-3/4", clearance from facing is 2".  

I'll probably just go with a replacement window. I can lift one that small, and you can put those in from the inside if necessary.   I really hate to give up the light it brings in, in that corner, otherwise I'd just board it up. Guess it would be easier just to install a light. Ha! ...[[Btw, the basement is not finished nor heated.]


----------



## Meanderer

You know they do make faux windows that you hang on your basement wall. There are virtual windows also.  A bit pricey.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, I like those ideas.  This one I could make out of an old pallet or the old window. But my basement is not nearly as nice as those pictured.  I would have to dust cobwebs off.  I can't even keep up with dusting off dust, upstairs.






There is a downside to lots of basement windows, at night.  Why I have mini-blinds on all of them. (Not sure I understand the last part.)






Do you have a basement? (Of course you can ignore this question if you like. layful: )


----------



## Meanderer

Our little farm house sits on 2 1/2 acres, surrounded by farmland, not far from the heart of a booming township.  Every window yeilds a beautiful scenic views and we consider them artwork, hung on the wall.  At night, its blinds and curtains.  Our five old cellar windows have been replaced by glass block windows with vents.  It is very bright on sunny days.  It is a well lit, working cellar, with basic cellar items.  Not finished, by a long shot, but it is comfortable and organized, and uncluttered.  We love it.


----------



## Meanderer

Here is a picture taken after they were installed.  I had bought six small concrete frogs (4x5) with a flat rear (designed to sit three under a plant), and I sat one on each window and one on the back of the toilet.



I can't locate the sunny pictures with the frogs:frog::frog::frog::frog::frog::frog:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, to me, that would be a perfect lot size.  Enough property to have some space of your own, and do some special things with it and not annoy the neighbors, but not so much land that it is a chore to keep up with. Sounds perfect, in the country but close to town. I bet you keep your place looking neat. 

Those are very nice looking windows/blocks.  Years ago I was seriously thinking about replacing the basement windows with glass blocks.  Even went to buy some until I saw the price.  It would have taken LOTS of them in my case.  I looked at ready-made window inserts just like yours, with a vent, on the Lowes website yesterday.   Yours look like laid glass blocks with an insert.  I was thinking about putting one in like that under the steps and frame in below.

 Speaking of frogs, here is one that must be 30+ years old that my parents brought with them from Florida. He is showing his age.  I should get out there with some green paint and touch him up. He is sitting on top of the well cover---pretty big, and heavy.  







Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Meanderer

They were the same size, and were assembled off site and inserted in one piece.  That makes for a stronger window. The foundation is terracotta block.


----------



## Meanderer

We replaced some old wooden shelves with resin units.  They came in black or white, and we bought three of each and mixed them up.  I have since painted the wall.


----------



## NancyNGA

Nice shelves, Meanderer. Clever way to make them look like a set.:thumbsup:  

I definitely need shelves in the basement, but want *shallow* shelves, like these, so you can see everything in them at a glance. The kitchen pantry. First project after retiring. 



Problem is the basement walls are granite stones with uneven thicknesses.  You can't even drill into them without a special drill, so I'd have to put supports from the ceiling to the floor.  Big job.


This is the glass block window at the Lowes website, special order, that even has a dryer vent insert.  I'm sure I couldn't lift one big enough to fill even half the window opening, and SO expensive.    Will keep thinking...

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Meanderer

Wanted to show you the frogs....


...and this guy.


----------



## NancyNGA

Your frog blends into the background perfectly.    The other guy is cute too.


----------



## NancyNGA

Put down lots of straw for the goats yesterday.  First hard freeze predicted this weekend with 20 mph winds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The new neighbors have hired a crew to put up a wooden post fence around their entire place.  Along the road they are making it pretty with wood rails They have cleaned up all the junky brushy areas around the perimeter, and were careful not to mess up my fence.  They are probably not big hunters, otherwise they wouldn't put up a fence.  I bet they are going to have horses.   I think they are going to be normal polite people who just do their own thing. 






The lake is down another foot.  I need to get out there and cut the brush out of that area that was too swampy this spring. Lake was loaded with geese.  There were three groups of them. I'd estimate at least 30.  Accidently took a video of one group with my camera.  If I'd known, I'd have held the camera still. Too far away.  They honked for me just sitting in the water.






I've got to get busy.  Need to haul some stuff to the landfill. Don't have a full load.  It's Friday before a football game.  Heavy traffic.  Quit making excuses!!!!


----------



## AprilT

NancyNGA said:


> Meanderer, I like those ideas.  This one I could make out of an old pallet or the old window. But my basement is not nearly as nice as those pictured.  I would have to dust cobwebs off.  I can't even keep up with dusting off dust, upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a downside to lots of basement windows, at night.  Why I have mini-blinds on all of them. (Not sure I understand the last part.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a basement? (Of course you can ignore this question if you like. layful: )




This thing about the faux windows is timely and interesting, just last week I had been looking into the subject because of having and odd place window in my bedroom and I wanted to give the a more balanced look by adding drapes to the opposite side of the wall to make it appear there was another window on that side.  Lots of videos of lighted windows and frames came up on youtube.  I may give the lighted window a try, but for sure I will be added drapes to the other side at some point.


----------



## AprilT

My wall is much wider than this and this one is kind of elaborate build, but gives an idea of my window situation.







Very bright lighted faux window, cool, but, way too much work.









Here's a quick one a lady showing her lighter window


----------



## NancyNGA

April, this looks really nice.  One real window, one fake.






Maybe you could just plug in a string of white Christmas lights fastened behind a frosted panel & frame. Or just put them behind a mini blind..  Then curtains, ... and then, .... and then, ....


----------



## AprilT

NancyNGA said:


> April, this looks really nice.  One real window, one fake.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could just plug in a string of white Christmas lights fastened behind a frosted panel & frame. Or just put them behind a mini blind..  Then curtains, ... and then, .... and then, ....




That looks nice and yes, I'm not going to build a whole window, likely I'll just throw up some curtains/drapes.  I already put up a wall divider in one part of my bedroom, I've never lived in a place where people had to come through the bedroom to get to the bathroom, so, I put up a divider blocking off my bedroom, I'll take a picture when I get a chance, I just received the 10ft+ tension pole I put up earlier today.    It's a one bedroom apt.  Why they designed it this way is beyond me.

PS.  Have any designs for with just a recliner instead of a bed, I no longer sleep in a bed due to pain issues, though I may give it another try.  I had sort of dressed up a twin bed to look like a daybed with my recliner in the room last place I resided after I started sleeping in just the recliner instead of a king.


----------



## NancyNGA

NancyNGA said:


> ...I've got to get busy.  Need to haul some stuff to the landfill. Don't have a full load.  It's Friday before a football game.  Heavy traffic.  Quit making excuses!!!!


Trip to the dump went smoothly.  Only one guy ahead of me.  Some fellow even came out to help unload. layful:


----------



## Meanderer

To the dump, ta da dump, tada dump, dump, dump.nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

What a difference the storm windows make!  It was windy today.  There was zero draft coming in near those 4 windows.  Compare it with the one under the stairs.nthego:  Of course none of this matters with the doors as leaky as they are.  But now it makes me think about replacing those doors. (See..., it never ends.) 

Can't do that.  Doors are too heavy to deal with. Forget it. 

 Today I didn't have a plan.  It's fine to have a plan and not follow through on it.  That's just being lazy.   But having no plan makes me feel lost. Might even bring on the mean reds.   layful:

 :joke:  (sort of)


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, DIY home improvements act like a drug.  We get a high,when we see pleasing results, and want more!  The side effects are all good!


----------



## NancyNGA

I never thought of it like that.  Yes there is a kind of high, especially when a project turns out really well.  

As I've said before, I've got time on my side. Professionals are on the clock.  So it's possible to have one turn out better than you could hire it done, even though you don't have the experience. The storm windows started out as just a patch up job, but turned out better than expected.  Just need to get that last window done. 

Speaking of projects, I need a big indoor project for this winter. Those are nice because they don't depend on the weather.  I'm thinking.


----------



## NancyNGA

Since it's Thanksgiving holiday, and everyone is busy, I'm going to slip in some pictures from today at the lake.

Wanted to go on Thanksgiving day, but the forecast was for a slight chance of rain.  Stopped by Tractor Supply, picked up the 24 bags of alfalfa pellets, bundled on a very nice brand new pallet, and unloaded them in the garage.

The purpose of this trip was to cut down those last remaining alder bushes at the head of the lake where it has been too swampy to walk.   We are in the highest degree of drought right now. I'm showing the latest MAP, because it only got this bad one other time since I've lived in Georgia.  I live in the dark red area.  



Took the goats because they always *think* they want to go. Trying to drive slow enough for them, there was nothing to do but take pictures. 






This is the main chunk of bushes, with a few more on the sides. It doesn't show here, but these are around 10 feet tall, so it was a big job.  There were still wet areas but you could step over them.






This is the mess. Got more than half of them drug off and piled up, but not all. Hope to finish next time. I'm including this because it shows the water coming from a spring that starts back up near an old house site.  I'm really tickled with how it's still running strong in this drought.  There must be other springs in between. According to legend, "Old Man Ezra," who farmed the property for years, rigged up a model-T engine to haul buckets of water from that spring up to the porch of his house. 






An after picture.






The goats decided early on, that they had had enough, and I could barely catch up with them going home.  Ha!






But we all got some good exercise.


----------



## Meanderer

Paint Your Joy!: Goats Gruff


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Paint Your Joy!: Goats Gruff



Thanks for the painting.  Beautiful.   It surely captures the light well.

The article reminds me of a puzzle over the word Gruff.  It is used all the time relating to goats, even handling equipment, but I've never been able to pin it down as a noun. 

Billy Goat Gruff Working Chute

 It originates from a Fairy Tale, but even then it doesn't make sense.  I guess it is a family name, like Smith or Jones? 

Btw, spoke too soon.  Someone has now put a half dozen goats on the lot catty-corner to my house in town.  I should walk down there and get a picture. I make fun of taking pictures, but imagine trying to describe some of the things you get in a picture in words.  Few would have the patience to read that much.


----------



## Meanderer

The city goats and the country goats!  A picture is worth a thousand gruffs!


----------



## NancyNGA

Only with a wrap around safety net, would my goats be allowed up on that thing! mg1:


----------



## Timetrvlr

*When I was a little boy, I had a secret diamond  mine…….*

When I was a little kid, I found diamonds. Sometimes I found oval, opaque rocks and discovered that when I broke them open, they were hollow inside and crystallized so that they sparkled and glittered in the sun and shone in several colors. I was sure they were diamonds.  I planned to come back when I was grown and open my diamond mine and become rich. I never told anyone about this because I was pretty sure my folks wouldn’t believe they were really diamonds. Poor people didn’t own diamond mines. I figured that if I told anyone else, they might steal my diamonds. Years later, I learned that what I had actually found were geodes which are fairly rare but were not uncommon on the hills of our farm. I wonder if little boys still find diamonds?

When I was a little boy, I lived on a farm, and it was a great place for a little boy.  One of my great treasures was my secret diamond mine.  Sometimes I found oval, opaque rocks and discovered that when I broke them open, they were hollow inside and crystallized so that they sparkled and glittered in the sun and shone in several colors. I was sure they were diamonds.  I planned to come back when I was grown and open a diamond mine. I never told anyone about this because I was pretty sure my folks wouldn’t believe they were really diamonds because poor people didn’t own diamond mines. I figured that if I told anyone else, they might steal my mine. Years later, I learned that what I had actually found were geodes which are fairly rare but were not uncommon in one area of our farm.  I wonder if little boys still find diamonds?

I was a little guy during World War II. In those days, before we had electricity, we all listened to a battery-powered radio at night. We had no reception until nightfall and even then, it required a very long, complicated copper wire antenna positioned just so. I can remember my parents both hunched over the radio every night for the latest word on the Battle of The Bulge and later, the war in the Pacific.

Our little farm was was in the Gila river valley of southwestern New Mexico, a valley surrounded by mountains. We had a small herd of milk cows and my mother milked them by hand twice a day. My job was to carry water to the corral so my mother could wash their udders before milking.  I was so little that a half-bucket of water was awfully heavy. My father raised the alfalfa and grains that we fed the cows. Before I was old enough to go to school, we stored alfalfa hay in large haystacks. One time I found the hay knife, a wicked-looking blade about three feet long with very large coarse teeth and a handle at the top. I climbed a haystack and hauled the hay knife up with me, then proceeded to cut up the haystack. When I was done, I threw the hay knife over the side and jumped down after it. Apparently I landed on it for I had a nice slice in my leg just below the knee. I managed to get to the house and was taken to a doctor in the village. I recall he sewed me up with a cigar clenched between his teeth.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks timetlvlr, I had never heard of a geode before.  Apparently you find them in areas that had a volcano at one time, right?

Here is a video I just found.   Cool!!!  I want one!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, you have been one busy lady!  We are also in the severe drought area with water restrictions.  We reseeded our back yard last week because it all died this summer, we decided to go with annual rye grass just for ground cover until spring and then the water restrictions went in place the very next day!  I almost am ready to give up.  I have so many old azaleas I have lost this summer and fall.  But I have to say, this warm weather has kept me outside (which I love) doing some clean up.  I am like you...need some inside winter projects to keep me busy!  I'm pretty sure we are going to have winter this year?!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ... I almost am ready to give up.  I have so many old azaleas I have lost this summer and fall. ...


I had 6 azaleas that have been with me for years. Didn't do well where I first planted them, didn't have the heart to throw them away.  Transplanted 2 more times and they still looked awful, but lived. They had become like old friends.  This fall 3 finally died and the other 3 were looking so sick I just grabbed the lopping shears last week, marched over to them without looking them straight in the eye, and lopped them all off at ground level.  It was hard.  They better not come back now.  Rain predicted Tuesday (60%).  We'll see...


----------



## Timetrvlr

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks timetlvlr, I had never heard of a geode before.  Apparently you find them in areas that had a volcano at one time, right?
> 
> Here is a video I just found.   Cool!!!  I want one!



I don't know but the whole area down there must have been subject to vulcanism because just about every mineral has been actively mined there. About a mile up the road from our farm, the serious, very steep and rough mountains began and during the war fluorspar was mined there. It's a glassy mineral that I understand is used in steel making. Copper, manganese, lead, silver, and others are mined near there.


----------



## Timetrvlr

NancyNGA said:


> What a difference the storm windows make!  It was windy today.  There was zero draft coming in near those 4 windows.  Compare it with the one under the stairs.nthego:  Of course none of this matters with the doors as leaky as they are.  But now it makes me think about replacing those doors. (See..., it never ends.)
> 
> Can't do that.  Doors are too heavy to deal with. Forget it.
> 
> Today I didn't have a plan.  It's fine to have a plan and not follow through on it.  That's just being lazy.   But having no plan makes me feel lost. Might even bring on the mean reds.   layful:
> 
> :joke:  (sort of)



Nancy, if the leaks are just around the edges of the doors, there is an easy fix. Ask at the hardware store  for draft sealing strips that are easy to apply to the door frames top and sides. A variety of threshold strips are also available. I've installed them on both outside doors because in Canada, that's important!


----------



## NancyNGA

Timetrvlr, that's a great idea!  The windows have always been so drafty in the basement anyway, I just gave up on thinking about the doors long ago.   Now that the windows are (almost) done I can do that.  Sometimes I don't see the forest for the trees.  Thanks!


----------



## Meanderer

...name rings a bell!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...name rings a bell!


Meanderer, something terrible happened last night.  I reached the end of the internet and did not find a new funny cartoon.  And many I couldn't even understand.  It's a frightening feeling. Worse than the Mean Reds.  

My grandmother often used the term "foundered," like on leftover turkey. 

 If it doesn't go away by Monday, I may have to become a serious person.

 :lol:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Timetrvlr

*Childhood memories -a farm in New Mexico during WWII*

For a while, mom separated the cream from the milk by letting it stand over night and the cream rose to the top. Then she dipped the cream off for making butter. Later, we had a mechanical cream separator and it had lots of parts that had to be removed and washed by hand. It was quite a job to put it all together again too, but it worked really well. My older brother was the mechanical one in the family and taught my mother how to take it apart and put it all back together again.


Mom churned butter in a two-gallon butter churn. The temperature had to be just right, not too warm or too cold, and it still took a lot of cranking to make butter. I got to help with that. When it was done, we had buttermilk! Mom washed the butter to get all the milk out and then pressed it into butter molds. Then she wrapped each one-pound block in waxed paper.


We did not have electricity yet, so we did not have a refrigerator either.  We had to keep the butter and milk cool so my dad built a cooler about the size and shape of a large refrigerator. It was a wooden framework with shelves. The outside was covered with screen wire with a couple of layers of burlap over that. This box was placed under a great Pepper tree and a galvanized number 3 tub was placed on top. The tub had a pattern of tiny holes in the bottom and the leaking water saturated the burlap.  Our was a desert climate, very dry, so the evaporation of water kept our cooler quite cool. My job was to keep that tub filled by carrying water from the pump up the ladder and dumping it into the tub.


This was during World War II. Butter was rationed and brought premium prices.  My mother would sell our butter and buy margarine for our family because it was cheap.  In those days, margarine was sold in its natural color, white. A small package of red coloring was included and you kneaded the coloring into the margarine to make it yellow.


----------



## NancyNGA

Timetvlr, good memories there.

Your story reminds me of visiting my aunt, in the hills of West Virginia, for the first time, when I was a little kid.  You had to park the car way down the road and walk the last half mile or so, because it was too full of ruts to drive newer lower cars.  When we approached  the house, the first thing I saw was my aunt's mother-in-law sitting on the porch, churning butter in a large wooden churn.  Something I had never seen before, and an image I won't forget, I hope.


----------



## maggiemae

NancyNGA said:


> I had 6 azaleas that have been with me for years. Didn't do well where I first planted them, didn't have the heart to throw them away.  Transplanted 2 more times and they still looked awful, but lived. They had become like old friends.  This fall 3 finally died and the other 3 were looking so sick I just grabbed the lopping shears last week, marched over to them without looking them straight in the eye, and lopped them all off at ground level.  It was hard.  They better not come back now.  Rain predicted Tuesday (60%).  We'll see...



I am not as brave as you....got my loppers out and told them how sorry I was and then cut off the dead areas!  Gosh, that sounds worse than cutting them down to the bone!  I should have gone ahead and got it over with!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ....got my loppers out and told them how sorry I was and then cut off the dead areas! ...



:lol:  I didn't even talk to mine.

My 3 that might have been saved, well, they had that "look" about them, when you know it is going to take a heroic effort to bring them back.  And then I thought about having to mow around them all summer, and, and,......   Well I likened it to decluttering.  The kind that makes your life easier.  Oh well. 

 That reminds me, there is one beautiful big pink one out in the country I haven't checked on lately.  Oh no...!!!


----------



## Meanderer

"Waltzing Azaleas"  - Oil by John McCartin


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> "Waltzing Azaleas"  - Oil by John McCartin


 That looks almost exactly like my bush out in the country---a variegated pink.  Here is a zoom, and the whole bush, taken in the spring a few years ago, with an older not so great camera.   Kind of fuzzy, just like the painting. 





Photobucket is down to a crawl this am, so I'm attaching.  Folks must be loading Thanksgiving pictures.


----------



## Jackie22

I have some 15 year old azaleas that bit the dust this year too, I think I can just pull them up as the roots are shallow...hated to loose them they were some of the first to bloom in the spring.


----------



## NancyNGA

Jackie, I never thought of just pulling them out.  That would work!  But lopping got the gruesome task over with faster.  Snip! Snip!


----------



## Jackie22

NancyNGA said:


> Jackie, I never thought of just pulling them out.  That would work!  But lopping got the gruesome task over with faster.  Snip! Snip!



Lol....Nancy I also have a small dead Japanese Maple that I'll have to snip snip.


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm glad this drought didn't happen in the summer.  At least some plants, including the lawn grass, had gone dormant.  Did lose a little centipede grass planted on a slope this summer.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> That looks almost exactly like my bush out in the country---a variegated pink.  Here is a zoom, and the whole bush, taken in the spring a few years ago, with an older not so great camera.   Kind of fuzzy, just like the painting.
> 
> View attachment 33689
> 
> View attachment 33690
> 
> Photobucket is down to a crawl this am, so I'm attaching.  Folks must be loading Thanksgiving pictures.



Nancy, that is some Azalea bush!  I think the painting is called "Waltzing Azaleas" because the four blooms are paired off like they are dancers.   Maybe he chose them from a larger bush.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, that is some Azalea bush!  I think the painting is called "Waltzing Azaleas" because the four blooms are paired off like they are dancers.   Maybe he chose them from a larger bush.


Well then, mine must be doing a square dance.  :lol:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Clarence Penney, Mandolin - Azalea Waltz (1914)



Meanderer, the first thing I noticed on your Azalea Waltz video was Felix Arndt listed on the piano.  Felix wrote the song _Nola_ for his soon to be wife, Nola, in 1915.  He died in the 1918 flu epidemic. 

Felix and Nola






_Nola_ is classified as novelty ragtime, and it is a really fun song to play on the piano. 

 Original arrangement:





 
Ted Weems, whistling version, 1938 (Elmo Tanner whistling)   

Les Paul  guitar version, 1951

Billy Williams with lyrics added by Sunny Skylar, 1959

Did I mention I love this song???  layful:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

If I have to become a serious person Monday I need to start practicing. Will take this opportunity while everyone is off eating leftover turkey and visiting with relatives.

_Update on tingling pinky finger_.  layful:  

It has been exactly 2 months since I started paying attention.  It doesn't matter how much you move your arm, or use muscles.  The only thing that matters is putting pressure on that nerve, anywhere from the elbow down to the side of your hand. In the morning everything is perfectly normal.  By the end of the day, there is some degree of numbness, but it's better than it was. 

Typing contributes to the problem because of where you rest your hand.   I think it would help if I could get my keyboard down to knee level, but I don't want a laptop, because I don't want to ever get in a habit of slouching while hovering over a laptop.  A taller stool doesn't help either. That puts your legs to sleep. It's a trade off, until I get it figured out. Ha! (oops, not serious enough)


----------



## Meanderer

Three Wrist Exercises for carpal Tunnel


----------



## NancyNGA

Heading out to the lake in a second, to drag off the rest of those bushes.   Maybe work off a few of those French fries.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, maybe dragging all that brush could be causing your elbow and wrist pain? And not to mention all the painting and window replacement.... I'm just saying!  IF we get the rain they are predicting, you can give your joints some rest! But I'm sure you won't.  You seem to need to keep busy!  I'm the same way...my elbows. hips, knees feel your pain!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, maybe dragging all that brush could be causing your elbow and wrist pain? And not to mention all the painting and window replacement.... I'm just saying!  IF we get the rain they are predicting, you can give your joints some rest! But I'm sure you won't.  You seem to need to keep busy!  I'm the same way...my elbows. hips, knees feel your pain!



Hi there!   I don't really think working has anything to do with it.  The other day I unloaded all those goat pellets and sawed down the bushes, and it made no difference.  

I really think it has to do with sitting at this computer and typing. I tend to rest my forearm, or hand, or elbow, on the edge of the desk, and don't notice I'm doing it until the finger starts to go numb. Then it's probably too late, and a setback. I do like keeping busy.  Maybe I need to work more, and spend less time on the pc.  No claws have started forming yet.

Have you decided on a project to work on this winter? 

Yes!  A 100% chance of rain for Wednesday! But will they change it before then.

The pink azalea bush in the country was fine, because it was buried in leaves---normally not a good thing for azaleas.    I poured a couple gallons of water on it.

Hope you had a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## Meanderer

Try rolling up (or folding) a towel, lengthwise, and laying it in front of your keyboard, to rest your wrists on. You could also raise your computer up and type standing up.  

Or......CTS may be a workplace myth.


----------



## NancyNGA

Jim, it is not *Carpal* Tunnel Syndrome.  It is *Cubital* Tunnel Syndrome.  I had heard of a cubit, but never knew exactly what it was.  Now the name makes sense.






It's the nerve that runs along that path (then around your elbow and up to your neck).

The towel thing might work, if I could make it stay on the corner of the desk.  I need a padded desk.  Maybe a whole padded room. layful: Never thought of standing.    That would be easy to try.   It's probably something I'll always have to be aware of now.  You know, the thin skin thing that happens when you, ahem, "mature."   Or maybe I could start eating more pizza and build up a fat layer.  Then worry about my knees.  Boy, it sure is a tricky balance to keep all your parts in working order. 

It is really not that big a deal at this point. I'm trying to ....


----------



## Meanderer

I had heard that is caused by repetitive motion, which could include using a keyboard....or a skateboard.  They also sell a slim pad, of keyboard length, at an office supply place or website.  I learned from Noah that a cubit is 18 inches.....


----------



## maggiemae

Meanderer said:


> I had heard that is caused by repetitive motion, which could include using a keyboard....or a skateboard.  They also sell a slim pad, of keyboard length, at an office supply place or website.  I learned from Noah that a cubit is 18 inches.....



Nancy, you need to stay off that skateboard!  So far, my lists of projects for the winter months are....paint the master bedroom, replace the vanity faucet in the master bath (I have already purchased).  I hate dealing with plumbing for some reason.  I am not going to replace the pipe from the drain, just take out the old faucet and rehook everything back. The plumbing in this house is old and I am not too sure if the plumbers knew what they were doing when they installed. I don't mind replacing light fixtures because you can turn off the power at the panel and be pretty safe but you never know about what that water is going to do when you turn it off and then turn it back on!  Then to tackle the basement! UGH  I don't know why I have kept so much stuff in totes!  We even have a box that my husband insisted I save when he bought A Boze system for the TV.  That had to be 5 years ago!  I think we will not be sending it back now!    Also need to replace some wood laminate planks in the bedroom that are damaged.  That will be a "big" job!  So I think I will be pretty busy through the winter months.  Let's see how much I actually get done! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...  They also sell a slim pad, of keyboard length....


Jim, I've been Googling Slim pad, and this is the only thing I could come up with.  

"_The Vic Firth Slim Pad, built with very thin rubber, gives this percussion pad the feel of a contemporary marching snare drum_." Arm exercises???






 Thanks!  I like it. 

:lol:


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  So far, my lists of projects for the winter months are....paint the master bedroom, replace the vanity faucet in the master bath (I have already purchased).  I hate dealing with plumbing for some reason.  I am not going to replace the pipe from the drain, just take out the old faucet and rehook everything back. The plumbing in this house is old and I am not too sure if the plumbers knew what they were doing when they installed. I don't mind replacing light fixtures because you can turn off the power at the panel and be pretty safe but you never know about what that water is going to do when you turn it off and then turn it back on!  Then to tackle the basement! UGH  I don't know why I have kept so much stuff in totes!  We even have a box that my husband insisted I save when he bought A Boze system for the TV.  That had to be 5 years ago!  I think we will not be sending it back now!    Also need to replace some wood laminate planks in the bedroom that are damaged.  That will be a "big" job!  So I think I will be pretty busy through the winter months.  Let's see how much I actually get done! LOL



Those sound like good projects.   

I'm just like you.  Electric is easy compared to plumbing.  Seldom have I put plumbing stuff together that didn't leak somewhere on the first try. Or worse yet, a few days later.  There must be a tip the plumbers try to keep secret.  

When you say "tackle" the basement, do you mean de-cluttering?   I really need to build some shelves in my basement.  Been casing the joint down there and there just isn't much wall space for them, what with 12 windows and 3 doors.  Then I need to de-clutter it.

The wood floor in my bedroom upstairs squeaks loudly, right where you get out of bed in the morning.  I keep saying I'll fix it, but haven't.  Problem is I can never make it squeak on purpose when I'm looking for the spot.  The plan is to just sink some long screws in it straight down and see if that works.  It is covered with a rug all the time, and is not that great looking anyway.

Let's do this!!!


----------



## Meanderer

I have heard of sprinkling talcum powder on the floor, at the spots that squeak, working it in the cracks. Can't recall if we ever tried it.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I have heard of sprinkling talcum powder on the floor, at the spots that squeak, working it in the cracks.


Hey!  That makes sense.  Certainly worth a try.   My floor upstairs has BIG cracks.   Old pine that shrank.  But it has character.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Updates:_
The oral surgeon who did the tooth bone graft was in an automobile accident and injured his wrist.  He will be in therapy for 2-3 months.  What an awful thing to happen to a surgeon. They said he has a positive attitude about it.  Rescheduled follow-up appointment was yesterday with his partner.

Colored my hair last night---reddish blonde.  Waited to do a short straight cut first, and some courage. It turned out better than expected.  The brown was looking mousy because there is about 20% gray evenly mixed in now. But will it be worth the trouble to keep it up?  Probably not.  

The brush piling Sunday was a bigger job than I thought it would be, because I didn't get nearly as much done the previous time as I thought.  Finished just in time.  Rain started last night.   Supposed to be heavier rain tomorrow.

There were still a lot of wet spots. Came up with a routine something like a relay race, with just one runner.   I would toss all the branches over the first wet area, then cross over and toss them over the next wet area, etc, until we all got to the finish line.  Maybe it was wasted time doing this, but I just think that would have been WAY too much vegetation in the water.  There are plenty of stumps left for cover.  If the branches were left there they might float down to the drain and cause trouble if the water rises. Who knows?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, you better not tease me about my hair, or I will send this crew after you.  They are a tough bunch.  






Seriously I needed an excuse to post this old picture.  This is my father (the boy in front) with his brother and sisters.  Add his age to 1919 to date it.  Late 1920's?   Heading into the Depression. Lots of stories there. Never met the older woman in the middle.  Suspect she is a mysterious much older half sister.  Looks too friendly.

 I like very old pictures of relatives. New ones, not so much. 

Btw, why did no one smile in old pictures?  When did that change, I wonder.


----------



## Meanderer

Why didn’t people smile in old photos?

"How beautiful and haunting old photographs are in comparison with our silly selfies. Those unsmiling people probably had as much fun as we do, if not more. But they felt no hysterical need to prove it with pictures. Instead, when they posed for a photograph, they thought about time, death and memory. The presence of those grave realities in old photographs makes them worth far more than our inanely happy Instagram snaps. Perhaps we should stop smiling sometimes, too".


----------



## maggiemae

Meanderer, I was thinking the exact same thing.  I have some very old pictures and not in a single one do they have a smile on their face.  I will have to dig some of them out for you Nancy.  The wood screw should work on your floor, as long as you hit a joist.  But unless it is so annoying, I'd let it go.  There are some areas where our floors squeak according to the humidity.  The more humid, the less squeak.  I quess they swell up.  Or maybe it's the other way around?  Yep, I mean decluttering the basement.  Ours is not a "daylight" basement, just poured concrete walls.  Thank goodness it stays dry.  Now watch it flood!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  I will have to dig some of them out for you Nancy...


Maggiemae, that would be great.  I'd like to see them.



maggiemae said:


> ... The wood screw should work on your floor, as long as you hit a joist.  But unless it is so annoying, I'd let it go. ...


Probably a good idea.  I've let it go this long.  Likely as I get older my hearing will go and I won't hear the squeaks, anyway.   The talcum powder on the floor didn't work so far.   It was certainly worth a try.   

Water has crept into my basement 3 times since I had the floor poured (almost 30 years ago).   It has never made it more than half way across yet.  Got to keep that in mind though if I decide to build shelves.   Still haven't got a plan I like.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, I forgot to mention.... directions call for 50 lb of talcum powder!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ... directions call for 50 lb of talcum powder!



Well, I can't ever step on that spot any more now, so you could say it did the trick.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## maggiemae

Oh my goodness! LOL


----------



## Timetrvlr

NancyNGA said:


> Water has crept into my basement 3 times since I had the floor poured (almost 30 years ago).   It has never made it more than half way across yet.  Got to keep that in mind though if I decide to build shelves.   Still haven't got a plan I like.



There is an easy solution to this problem if the water is seeping in through a crack and cracks are pretty common in cement basements. Hardware stores carry hydraulic cement that can be mixed in very small batches like a cupful and applied inside the basement to a crack that is actively leaking. It sets up in five minutes so you have to work fast but it will stop the leak. Just follow the directions on the package.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi Timetrvlr!  

The water doesn't run in through any cracks, it just kind of seeps in.  Happens only if there is a heavy rain *after* the ground has already been saturated.  I *suspect*  whoever built the house might have thrown all their building trash around the foundation and just covered it with dirt and it has rotted and left hollows, but don't know for sure.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Btw, why did no one smile in old pictures?  When did that change, I wonder.



When someone told them to say *cheese*!!!

Great photo!


----------



## NancyNGA

Dentist appointment yesterday morning.  We got 1.4 inches of rain this week. Now entering the rainy season. College football season is over here!   That's all that has happened.

My mother always used the phrase "_the gift of gab_" in a derogatory sense.  She didn't like people who talked a lot. I don't remember her ever saying anything in public, unless she was asked a direct question.  It rubbed off.  When I was a kid, everyone thought my elevator didn't go to the top floor because I never said anything.   Later everyone thought I was just "stuck up."

But here in this diary I get carried away sometimes. 

Keeping a low profile until something at least a little bit important happens.  The worst thing I can think of is coming across as a Myrna.  



See, I can't even keep quiet here about keeping quiet.  {sigh}


----------



## NancyNGA

Flipped the breaker (to the fence), locked the goats in the barn, and took off to check the fence today.  

On the trip around...

I knew it!  The new neighbor has horses! They have finished a beautiful wood rail fence all along the main highway, with sheep & goat wire in the back.  Not cheap. 






Only one little tree down on the fence, except for this one leaning against a wood support. Will get it next time.






About a dozen geese still in the lake. Finally got all the trees cut off the back of the dam. Most were little ones.

The breaker for the fence is now the one the pump used to be on. It wouldn't flip back on. Pulled it out and it was burned up on the back side. So it *was* a bad breaker. BUT WHAT CAUSED IT TO BURN OUT IN THE FIRST PLACE???    To  Lowes on the way home, and found a perfect match for the breaker. $10. How lucky is that!?!


----------



## Meanderer

Thanks for the pictures, Nancy!  The horses are beautiful!  Look like good neighbors.


----------



## NancyNGA

Those horses look a little overweight, or maybe getting older, but healthy and well taken care of. Some of my goats have the same problems. It's really hard to keep them from getting overweight when you have more than one.

It seems everyone out there has a horse, or two, or 8. You could get them for free when the economy crashed in 2008.  Most don't realize how much it costs to keep them, or care.  I watched the  next door neighbor on the main road neglect two, and both eventually died.  Why a renter would want a horse is beyond my comprehension.  They moved out long ago, TG.  Oops, bringing back old memories and getting off on a rant here. Sorry, it was a bad time.


----------



## NancyNGA

NancyNGA said:


> ... So it *was* a bad breaker. BUT WHAT CAUSED IT TO BURN OUT IN THE FIRST PLACE??? ...



Back of old breaker.  Contacts are in crumbles. 


　 
 Have a feeling this is the reason.  Why?  Because it makes sense.  

Answer to another member with same problem on an old DIY forum:

_"I would suspect a loose connection between the breaker and the bus bar. This can be caused by a breaker that is not fully engaged. A loose breaker can be made worse by a humid condition or other corrosive atmosphere.

"The loose connection allows a thin layer of oxidation to build up between the contacts which increases the resistance of the connection. This resistance causes heat build-up which increases the rate of oxidation until the heat becomes so much it melts stuff. If the connection is so loose that it causes arcing then the heat builds up very quickly."

_May have lucked out again.  If I can buy another 22 years with new breaker, that should be good enough.


----------



## NancyNGA

Work on any new project is on hold until I do a repair job that I've been putting off. A form of self-imposed punishment to force me to finally do it.  Not working well so far, btw. 

The upstairs bathroom in my house is built under the slope of the roof.  Slanted ceiling except for a flat section at the top, which contains a vent pipe and wiring. (Black hole explained below.)







There is a leak up there but it takes heavy rain to show up.  I have been on the roof twice in the past and put tar around the vent pipe exit.  Didn't work.  Did I have the wrong spot all along?

Yesterday I dug a hole out around the leaky spot big enough to stick my arm up through. I can reach all the way to the bottom of the roof.  The pipe feels dry but there is water on the insulation below it.  Have been waiting for heavy rain since yesterday afternoon.  WeatherChannel.com has been Gaslighting me, saying it's been raining all along. Haven't seen it.    If the leak is not there, then I have to crawl up in the attic and look around. Crawling around up there is an *awful* experience.  

If it turns out to be that vent pipe, and I think it will, I'm going to fix it one way or another this time.   Then I've got a huge challenge.  First ever try at drywall repair.   That will be a disaster, I know, because it takes a lot of practice.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, before you start, be sure to unpack some more confidence from that big trunk you have stashed somewhere!  I know plumbing and roofing are not in your "comfort hemisphere", but you will get'er done!


----------



## NancyNGA

Sounds good, Meanderer, but confidence can only go so far.  Trust me, it won't be pretty.  The guy that did the sheetrock up there did a good job.  Most newer finish work in the house was not that well done to begin with, so not hard to replicate.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, how is your arm doing?  I have been reading up on acupressure points, and trying it on my right shoulder back and upper arm.  I have had some success, and thought it might help your arm.  The term "point" is somewhat of a misnomer, that later came from acupuncture.  It's more of a "cave",or soft depression, that you feel for and apply pressure with your finger or thumb.  

If you lay on your good side, you can reach around with your good arm, and feel for the two spots on your upper back.  The upper one is next to your shoulder blade, and the lower one is about 3 inches below that.   As you gently probe, you will find the "cave" and then locate the sore spot.  Press firmly with your finger, harder depending on your pain threshold.  

When you hit the "sweet spot" you can feel it in your fingers. Its like ringing the old style doorbell for 10 or 12 seconds, until you can feel the knotted nerve bundle "dissolve" and melt away.  You have immediate relief.  This should be repeated as needed.  There are other pressure caves along the upper shoulders, but I haven't gone there.  

You can google more info.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, be careful about shoulder pain.  Years ago a good friend carried a large window AC unit for me once, for less than a minute, and hurt his shoulder doing it.  He didn't get it looked at and it bothered him forever after. I still feel bad about it.  Probably a torn ligament or tendon somewhere.  Those kinds of injuries take forever to heal, and if they don't heal right it's not good.  So if you have some pain that persists, have it checked out.

See, this is me giving advice I probably wouldn't take myself, but know I should.  Ha!

I know at least one of those pressure points you are talking about, near the shoulder blade.  It does help to put pressure there. I don't understand why though. 

My arm/finger thing is unpredictable, but gradually getting better, two steps forward, one step back process.  The most important thing is not putting any kind of pressure on that nerve ever.  But that's almost impossible to do when you have a lot of responsibilities.  I suspect it will just go away one day, and I won't even remember when it disappeared.  Compared to problems of others my age it is nothing, and why I'm embarrassed to even talk about it.  It's more of a puzzle to me than anything else.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Meanderer

I tore a ligament in that arm 10 years ago.  Since then I have some arthritis in that shoulder.  I am doing OK with it.  At those pressure points I mentioned, there is a bundle of nerves that go to the arm and other parts of the body.  A junction of sorts.  I think applying pressure unknots them and the energy flows as it should. Normally,I am not a bundle of nerves.  Thanks for the free advice...worth every penny.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ... Thanks for the free advice...worth every penny.


Sometimes I forget that everyone here is a senior, and has already had lots of experiences in their lives. More than me likely.


----------



## NancyNGA

It has been drizzling off and on for 2-3 days and the deck has stayed constantly wet.  Not liking what I see out there so far. The part that was treated with the Cabot brand  (the expensive one) is getting a milky look to it.  That happened once before when I tried a water based wood preserver. It got sticky, turned dark, and was hard to remove the next time. Never again used water base. Should wait longer to judge, I guess.

Apparently not enough rain to cause the bathroom ceiling to leak.  No information to go on.  Vent pipe is dry as a bone.  

Will slip out to the farm late this afternoon, whenever the drizzle moves out, replace that breaker, sweep out the barn, and call it quits.  Everything will be wet and messy, especially the barn. 



_Update ~11:45pm_: ....  Drizzle didn't stop until 3:30, so got a late start.  Goat barn was not so bad.  I keep forgetting there are only 4 goats now, not 14.  The new breaker is in and working, but is not going to last 22 years.  One of the contacts on the panel was pretty badly burned/corroded. Tried to sand and polish it, but never got it even smooth, let alone to shiny metal. The other contact is in good shape. I think they make 2 pole type breakers that fit on only one terminal now???  The terminology is confusing.  Left it on the fence circuit, not the pump.  That would be a steady current, unlike the pump---on and off. Wonder if that makes a difference?  Too many questions.  



.
.
.


----------



## NancyNGA

_

Just filler - a picture from 2006 

_Two years old.  Up in the cart.  One of the remaining four. A real character. 

_"Here's lookin' at you, Kid." _


----------



## Shalimar

NancyNGA said:


> _View attachment 33883
> 
> Just filler - a picture from 2006
> 
> _Two years old.  Up in the cart.  One of the remaining four. A real character.
> 
> _"Here's lookin' at you, Kid." _


Cutest ears ever.


----------



## NancyNGA

Still procrastinating.   More filler (to stuff in pillows). 

Just spent a whole dollar to download a song!!! :eewwk:  

Can't understand a word they are saying, and the drums are too loud, but otherwise I like it.  ..More so if I knew the lyrics, I think. layful: ..  Hope they are not X-rated. 

_Voices in the Hall _- by Hare and the Hounds, 2015, Atlanta


----------



## NancyNGA

After listening to that song a hundred times, I've got some of the lyrics. ....Anyone got better ears?  

_When dark surrounds me now, you just breathe it all in. 
I'm so glad you're here.  I'm so glad you are mine. 

We needn't follow the ..............?
But you were always there.  You were always around.
This is why you're here.  This is why you remain.

I saw the  voices that ..... down to my heart???
I can get to  you  hardly even ..... ?

Say soft sweet ................?
But I am just like you.  I like? to share the same  light?

If I would listen then I could hear me calling me.
Then maybe I could turn into what I was meant to be.

When dark surrounds me now you just  breathe it all in.
This is why you're here.  This is why you remain._


----------



## bluebreezes

Nancy, here's another stab at those lyrics, but it doesn't all make sense. I also went to the band's website (https://hareandthehounds.bandcamp.com/track/voices-in-the-hall) to see if the song version there was a bit clearer. There's an email link on their page if you wanted to request the lyrics.

When dark surrounds me
How you just breathe it all in
I'm so glad you're here
I'm so glad you are mine

We meet a carnival << this doesn't make sense
I don't wish to go down
But you were always there
You were always around
This is why you're here
This is why you remain.

I follow voices that echo down in my heart
And I can get to them
I hardly even at all
The face I see when I  look down in your eyes
But I am just like you
My eyes to share the same light

If I would listen then I could hear it calling me
Then maybe I could turn into what I was meant to be.

When dark surrounds me 
How you just breathe it all in
This is why you're here
This is why you remain.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

:lol:   Now help us with these lyrics.  You don't grasp the gravity of the situation, Meanderer.


----------



## NancyNGA

bluebreezes said:


> Nancy, here's another stab at those lyrics, but it doesn't all make sense. I also went to the band's website (https://hareandthehounds.bandcamp.com/track/voices-in-the-hall) to see if the song version there was a bit clearer. There's an email link on their page if you wanted to request the lyrics.



Bluebreezes, I did send them an email, but don't expect a reply really.  The YouTube video looks inactive for a year.   First and only album so far.
I don't know why getting lyrics right bothers me so much, but it does.
-------

Progress!  I hear the same things or some compromises, in the blue below.  Still don't hear the ones in red.  
　
When dark surrounds me
*How* you just breathe it all in
I'm so glad you're here
I'm so glad you are mine

*We meet a carnival *<< this doesn't make sense  
*I don't wish to go down
*But you were always there
You were always around
This is why you're here
This is why you remain.

*I follow voices that echo down in my heart
But I can't get to them
Hardly even at all. 
*
*The face I see when I look down in your eyes   *
But I am just like you
*My eyes to share the same light
*
If I would listen then I could hear it calling me
Then maybe I could turn into what I was meant to be.

When dark surrounds me 
*How* you just breathe it all in
This is why you're here
This is why you remain.


----------



## NancyNGA

Spoke too soon.  Just got a reply a few minutes ago.  Wow, some basics I didn't catch.  

---------------------------


Of course. No trouble at all and thank you so much for the purchase!


-Luke






When dark surrounds me 
How you just breathe it all in
I’m so glad you’re here 
I’m so glad you were mine


We meet upon a road 
I don’t wish to go down
But you were always there 
You were always around
This is why you’re here 
This is why you were made

I follow voices that echo down in my halls
But I can’t get to them 
I hardly hear them at all
The face I see in the mirror 
He will tell me no lies 
Though I am just like him 
Our eyes they share the same light

If I would listen then I could hear it calling me
And maybe I could turn into what I was meant to be

When dark surrounds me 
How you just breathe it all in
This is why you’re here 
This is why you were made


----------



## Meanderer

Excellent!


----------



## NancyNGA

Amazing!  Perfect cartoon, Meanderer. :cool1:


----------



## NancyNGA

Just a couple of things before I close the books on this song episode...

_-I found it by accident as the background to a YouTube video on __How to Use a Brace and Bit__ . 

-If Luke knew that seniors were listening to his song, he would probably cringe.

-When I'm 101 in the nursing home, and Luke has become a big star, I can say that I got an email from him before he was famous. No one will believe me.
.
_


If I hadn't already replied to the thread, "Before I Die I Want To __________ ," I would have put 

_.....Write a song, including melody, lyrics and arrangement_. 

Not with the intent of ever publishing it, just to see if I could do it. But how in the world do you write a song without copying something from your head that has already been written? I wonder if there is a data base somewhere with the note patterns of all the songs ever written.


----------



## NancyNGA

The neighborhood TNR cat has essentially disappeared for a week, but he  stops by some time during the day to eat just enough food to let me know he has been there.  He knows how to keep all his options open.  A neighbor lady I've never met before, who owns a house on the next block over, stopped by this morning to ask about him.  Turns out he has been at her house and she has taken a liking to him.     She said *another* neighbor told her the cat was mine. I know who that was, and she knows better. Wonder how many others she's told that over the years?  Thanks a lot (on behalf of the cat too). 

If this lady put in the effort to walk over and ring the doorbell, she must be thinking seriously about him, right?  She told me he likes to have his stomach rubbed. Good sign. I told her I would stop putting out food until she decides.  Fingers crossed.   
:banana: 

  Happen to have an old picture of him on file, so might as well plaster it on here.    He has the longest tail of any cat I've ever seen.



Meanwhile Raccoon is still making mud out of the cat's water dish every night. Two days ago he also made a "deposit" on my newly painted porch floor. In the back of the house, Possum (I think) is making many deposits on the roof overhang above the basement door. He gets out there from the deck. Why would he do that?!?  The territory has been _thoroughly_ marked long ago.  

Life sure is full of interesting little puzzles.


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe it's your "Night Deposits" sign....


----------



## Susie

Twixie said:


> The thing I like most about being retired is time...time to pick blackberries from a hedgerow...time to watch the birds...looking at the clock and thinking..'' I don't have to get up if I don't want to...
> 
> And time reverting back to it's normal pace..



Did you know that "blackberries" are a dreaded pest in this part of the world--do everything possible to get rid of them, but even before you say "boo" they've turned up again!!    :eeew:


----------



## NancyNGA

..




Meanderer and Susie, I will make sure to take down all my "Night Deposit" and "Blackberries Welcome" signs. :lol: 

Forgot to mention, last night I put the cat's dish of leftover (dry) food on top of the recycling roll cart. That thing is at least 3 feet tall, plastic, and gets wider at the top.  Raccoon got up there somehow, emptied the dish, and didn't knock it off the cart. Another puzzle?  Nope, it was sitting too close to the inside porch wall. Just figured it out from this video. 

Maybe I need to get serious about this??  But you have to admire something that agile and courageous, don't you? 

Long story short, they didn't all make it *this* time.  But wait 'til they get a little bigger.  She pulls up a second one around the 2:30 mark.


----------



## Meanderer

Not a good idea to encourage raccoons to make a home at your place.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Not a good idea to encourage raccoons to make a home at your place.


Thanks for the free advice......

Come to think of it, I've probably had more experience fighting wild animals invading my spaces, at least in the last 15 years, than anything else.  It may be _"what I was meant to be._" :lol:


First Lady Grace Coolidge and her pet raccoon, Rebecca


----------



## Meanderer

Haha! I noticed the article was written by Rebecca Onion.


----------



## NancyNGA

The _last_ Christmas tree we had in Ohio was our _first_ artificial one.  It was a perfect replica of a short needle pine, right down to the individual needles.  Prettier when decorated than any  tree I've seen since, missing only the smell.  I still remember the day we bought it.  I was a teenager.

Tree buying was one of the occasions when my father had to come along. I'm pretty sure my enthusiasm about the tree, on display, was why it was bought.  He was the one who was willing to occasionally waste money just for the fun of it. Shopping trips with my mother were no fun because I would always hear something like,  "Do you know how many hours your father would have to work to pay for this!"  I didn't know, but was expected to have visions of him working well past retirement because of me.  This is probably why I remember the prices of _everything_.  

That tree cost $40---a _lot_ of money back in the early 60's.  Inflation calculator says $325 today.   But it paid off.  We put it up for many years after that and didn't have to go shopping for one again. My father retired on time.  Lifetime guilt trip avoided.

I inherited that tree when I bought my house. It is still in the basement.  Put it up only one year, when I had my first cat.  She was not impressed.  Christmas vacation was always a time when I was trying to catch up  with work, and then took off to Florida to visit.   Why decorate indoors, then leave and not come back until after New Years, only to have the job of taking everything down waiting for me as soon as I got home, then back to work.

After my parents moved here from Florida, for the first time in my life I could spend Christmas at my own place, but by then I was close to 50 years old, and forever out of the mood for tree decoration, especially a tree from scratch.  I'm not knocking Christmas trees at all.  They are beautiful, and almost a must if you have children or grandchildren.

One year, way back in the 80's, I put a string of Christmas lights all around the edges and columns of the front porch. It was just simple rectangles, but it came out looking really nice.   Neighbors commented about  how good it was to have someone in the neighborhood decorate.  No one on our street has ever decorated outdoors, except maybe to dangle one string of white lights in a carport.  I bought more lights right after that Christmas (half price ), thinking I would do an even better job next year, but I never got around to it.

I've still got all those lights, and they all still work, so I'm contemplating decorating the porch again.  I thought about it last year too, and it didn't happen. Someone _should_ spread a little Christmas cheer in the neighborhood.   

The new screen on the porch may pose a problem. Don't want to involve ladders.  If it doesn't happen by the 18th, it won't happen. And if I keep thinking about how to do it long enough, the 18th will pass by and the problem will be solved.  If I put it down here in writing, the odds are more likely, but still pretty slim.  Oh well.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Pappy

Nancy, I can remember, over the years, going and cutting our real trees, to buying them, then the aluminum trees with the color wheel, then the artificial 6 foot tree, the three foot tree and now, after79 years, it has come to this. It's all how you look at the season. Bigger is not always better.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, you need to get off your buttinski, and string those lights up around your porch.  Maybe the raccoons can help?nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy, here is an aluminum tree, similar to the one we had in the 60's.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> ... Bigger is not always better.



Pappy, you are right, and that is a beautiful little Christmas tree you have there!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, you need to get off your buttinski, and string those lights up around your porch. ...



How come I knew you were going to say something like that?


----------



## NancyNGA

Went to the basement and got the top 18" chunk of the  tree to check if it had deteriorated. It has been hanging from the ceiling down there.  It is hanging from a hook in this picture too.  I just flipped the picture.  Still in good shape.

This tree has to be assembled branch-by-branch below this piece. But that is the most fun part for me, because I like puzzles.  I could just stick this piece in a bucket of sand and have a tree, right?!?


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Went to the basement and got the top 18" chunk of the  tree to check if it had deteriorated. It has been hanging from the ceiling down there.  It is hanging from a hook in this picture too.  I just flipped the picture.  Still in good shape.
> 
> This tree has to be assembled branch-by-branch below this piece. But that is the most fun part for me, because I like puzzles.  I could just stick this piece in a bucket of sand and have a tree, right?!?


The needles on the branches are very real looking.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Pappy, here is an aluminum tree, similar to the one we had in the 60's.



Meanderer, do you have a picture of your current tree?  I'd like to see it.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Meanderer, do you have a picture of your current tree?  I'd like to see it.


----------



## NancyNGA

_That_ is a beautiful tree!  Thank you for the picture.


----------



## Meanderer

When I was growing up in the forties and fifties, Nancy, Christmas was a living, breathing time of joy and innocence for me and my brother and sisters!  It was a time when there was plenty of room for Jesus the new-born King, along with Santa and his red-nosed point-man.  It hadn't been dissected and separated....it was all good! My Mom and Dad worked hard to make Christmas that way for all us kids.  I really enjoy going back to that time each year.

Just the thought of the Old Lionel train, with the Pullman cars, and the old hand carved manger, with the missing shepherd, always remind me of my Dad, and how he brought them home.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> When I was growing up in the forties and fifties, Nancy, Christmas was a living, breathing time of joy and innocence for me and my brother and sisters!  It was a time when there was plenty of room for Jesus the new-born King, along with Santa and his red-nosed point-man.  It hadn't been dissected and separated....it was all good! My Mom and Dad worked hard to make Christmas that way for all us kids.  I really enjoy going back to that time each year.
> 
> Just the thought of the Old Lionel train, with the Pullman cars, and the old hand carved manger, with the missing shepherd, always remind me of my Dad, and how he brought them home.


Thank you for posting those thoughts, Jim.   I like to understand the things that happen in a person's life that form who they are.  You were a lucky child in many ways. It sounds like your parents were very successful at creating a great environment for you and your brother and sisters when you grew up.   One you cherish.

My childhood was a little different.  I was more or less expected to act grown up and responsible from the time I can remember. It wasn't an unhappy time, just a little too serious and strict, and one I wouldn't want to return to.  Maybe why I find right now to be just about the best time in my life. We were both lucky in different ways, I think.


----------



## Meanderer

Here is the train and platform at home. (The manger still has the shepherd on the right)


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Here is the train and platform at home. (The manger still has the shepherd on the right)



Very Nice!   That is what I would call artwork.

 Still have my old Lionel O-gauge train in the porch attic.   It always ran around our tree too.  Hmm...?  [No, no. Need a tree first.  Maybe next year.  See update in next post.]


----------



## NancyNGA

_Porch decoration update_.  The Christmas lights are all out of the attic and now all over the house. I am at the "pre-assessment" stage.  

There are 3 very long sets that were still in the boxes and they are like accordions.  Trying to stretch them out by dangling them down the steps from upstairs.  It may take some time. The steps are pretty when the house lights are all turned off.  I could just leave them there and call it decoration.  The cat is hiding under the couch.  Such a sissy. 

Downstairs. [The walls and steps are not orange.  They are off-white.  Picture taken without flash in the dark.]






View from upstairs.






Took a small set out on the porch and it looks like they will shine through the screen just fine.   Can do it all from inside.  Only need a stepladder. 

 Last thing:  Figure out a  pattern of connecting these things together so that the outcome looks symmetric and "perfect."    That is a challenge.  May need more lights.  

So it looks like I'm really gonna do this.:eewwk:


----------



## Meanderer

Glad to hear, Nancy, that you have finally been placed on "Christmas light-duty"!   What's next ...the electric fence?


----------



## Pappy

Call 911.


----------



## Shalimar

Pappy said:


> Call 911.


HaHaHaHa.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Call 911.








Add a ladder tangled up with the lights too, and that would be me today, Pappy!


----------



## NancyNGA

Anyone notice anything funny about this goat?  (picture from the web, not Photoshopped) 



Dixie has this "symptom."   Her teeth are sticking out slightly beyond her lips in front!  Plus she is licking her lips more than normal. Noticed it last time.

 That picture is from a goat farm website that _claims_ all their goats get like that when they get old.  I've never heard of anything like that before, and wouldn't explain the licking. 

A bad tooth?  Or does she need her teeth floated (to grind down a sharp point)?    She is alert, active, and certainly not underweight.  Teeth are one thing I cannot check, even with a helper.  Goats can bite through a tree branch as thick as your little finger with their back teeth. 

Another new one on me.   Will check her again tomorrow.


----------



## NancyNGA

Got lights strung in two large rectangles on the porch yesterday---one side and a third of the front. Simple.  Nothing fancy.  Waited 'til dark just to check it out before going ahead. It's going to look good, except I can't make the bulbs all face the same direction. Boo!  Makes the lines look wobbly.  Not perfect!    Just kidding.  

Dentist in an hour, then out to check on Dixie this afternoon.  Back on the porch tomorrow, or late this afternoon, unless she looks worse today.  Should finish with just 2 or 3 more hours of work.  So far it's been fun to do.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, you deserve a medal!nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

How is Dixie, Nancy?  I found this link on Goat's teeth.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> How is Dixie, Nancy?



Meanderer: Do you want the short story, or the long drawn out story, including every detail of my attempt to look at her teeth?  It wasn't fun.  If she didn't have a sore mouth before, she has one now, and my fingers are a little sore too.  Ha!

Short story:  If she were any of the other 3 goats, I'd say she is fine.  But Dixie is the one that can be in a lot of pain and not show it at all.  Even vets have noticed that about her.  So I'll keep my eye on her and she how she does over the weekend.  

I got back an hour or so before dark, rushed to finish putting up the lights, only to find 1/4 of one set not working after turning them on.   Never had that happen before.  Then it was too dark to check it.  Been searching Youtube videos. 

More details later maybe.  I'm beat right now. Long day.

Thanks for asking, and Dixie would thank you too.


----------



## NancyNGA

I knew better than to try to look at Dixie's teeth today, but gave it a try anyway.  One front tooth was recently broken off at the gum, but didn't look  decayed. You would need an X-ray to be sure. Stuck something in her mouth to keep her from biting down.  Ran my finger along some of the back teeth and felt a lot of sharp points, but all that matters is if they are poking into gums. Impossible for one person to check that.  Dental work almost has to be done under full sedation in a vet's office.  That means fasting.  Really want to be sure first.  She is chewing cud only on one side.

Teeth problems should not be life threatening before some definitive sign shows up.  So I'll just wait and see.  

Btw, we had a tooth float done on another goat on a farm call about 4 years ago.  They used a device to keep his mouth open (speculum) but it still took 3 people to hold him.  These are students from the vet school, with the vet out front, and they had already given him a shot to calm him down. (The goat, not the vet  ) 






This happened at Christmas too.  Vet school is essentially closed now except for emergencies, but I wouldn't do it that way again. Turned out not to be the main problem with this goat anyway.


----------



## NancyNGA

The last posting about Dixie is mostly just me arguing with myself.  If there is something wrong with her, it can likely be fixed.  I'm at a new stage with them now---health problems relating to age. Not as much information is available.  I'll surely have to take her to the vet to be checked eventually.  The question is when.  It's a judgement call.  I _*hate*_ judgement calls.

The first time we had to haul a goat to the vet in my current truck, the only option was to just tie him in the back, head down low so he couldn't jump.  You never know how they're going to react in a moving vehicle. That was illegal on the road.  We needed an enclosure, but there was nothing available for goats that big  that one person could lift in and out of the truck.  This gives me a chance to show off another one of my goat related inventions.  layful: 






This comes apart in 5 pieces.  Each part is light weight. The sides hook together by slipping a long rod down into some rings at each corner. I can set it up or take it down in 15-20 minutes, and it doesn't take up much space to store.

I've not figured out a good way to make it rain proof.  A tarp around it will hardly stay on and tends to trap the wind and make things worse. Good weather, it works great.  Cold or rainy weather, not so much.  We are anticipating a lot of cold rain in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> The last posting about Dixie is mostly just me arguing with myself.  If there is something wrong with her, it can likely be fixed.  I'm at a new stage with them now---health problems relating to age. Not as much information is available.  I'll surely have to take her to the vet to be checked eventually.  The question is when.  It's a judgement call.  I _*hate*_ judgement calls.
> 
> The first time we had to haul a goat to the vet in my current truck, the only option was to just tie him in the back, head down low so he couldn't jump.  You never know how they're going to react in a moving vehicle. That was illegal on the road.  We needed an enclosure, but there was nothing available for goats that big  that one person could lift in and out of the truck.  This gives me a chance to show off another one of my goat related inventions.  layful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This comes apart in 5 pieces.  Each part is light weight. The sides hook together by slipping a long rod down into some rings at each corner. I can set it up or take it down in 15-20 minutes, and it doesn't take up much space to store.
> 
> I've not figured out a good way to make it rain proof.  A tarp around it will hardly stay on and tends to trap the wind and make things worse. Good weather, it works great.  Cold or rainy weather, not so much.  We are anticipating a lot of cold rain in the next couple of weeks.



It might be easier to make the goat rain proof, would your goat agree to wearing a trash bag rain poncho?


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> It might be easier to make the goat rain proof, would your goat agree to wearing a trash bag rain poncho?



Aunt Bea, it's funny you mention that. This picture was posted yesterday in the Humor section by Meanderer. It might actually work! :lol:


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Aunt Bea, it's funny you mention that. This picture was posted yesterday in the Humor section by Meanderer. It might actually work! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 34111



Maybe you could add some advertising and Daisy could generate some income!


----------



## NancyNGA

Had to replace that one bad Christmas light set on the porch yesterday. So I just have 4 rectangles. Might add more today, but as long as I have the best display on the street, that is good enough! (Just kidding ).  Next year I'll do better. 

This is a picture just _before_ I started to hang the lights.  Note the two small arrows.  






The lower one was a new deposit on the fake bannister, and the upper one shows a series of little muddy smears, including a couple of *pawprints*_,_ going all along to the house wall!!! 

 Close up:


 What were they doing up there!?!   I really get a kick out of observing wild animal behavior sometimes (except squirrels).



Meanderer said:


> ....  Maybe the raccoons can help?nthego:


  I didn't take that comment seriously enough at the time.  Maybe by next year I'll have them trained?


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm not just making this up.  This is what I found in the goat feeder this afternoon!






It is a goat tooth. 

There is a 25% chance it came from Dixie. 

What's the chance I would happen to find a tooth no matter who it belongs to?  How long had it been there?     Looks like it came out clean from the root.  If it was hers, was it a bad tooth, or did I accidentally knock out a good one the other day?   I guess if it came out that easily it was due to come out anyway.  Only thing I noticed different today---she was chewing cud on *_both_* sides.  I guess if her lips start covering her teeth again I'll know something. 

Life is just full of coincidences, if you pay close attention.  And puzzles.


----------



## Meanderer

I Dropped Everything for My Dixie


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I Dropped Everything for My Dixie...


Thanks, Meanderer.  Read that woman's blog.  Not impressed with her.  That ear obviously needed stitches. Super glue is not for wounds like that!!!   Any vet can do stitches on any ear, you don't need a *goat* vet.  Sounds like an excuse to me.   Would like to have seen an update on how that turned out, wouldn't you?  And I love the idea that the dog just *happened* to get its tooth caught in that hole. 

Back to the tooth.  I've been searching goat teeth to get an image of the roots of molars.  That is a weird looking root on that tooth.   Roots of young goat's teeth don't look a whole lot different than people teeth.  Maybe they get that way when the goat gets old and the tooth is ready to fall out, IDK. More puzzles.

 Dixie was doing well today.  I'm not very worried.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks, Meanderer.  Read that woman's blog.  Not impressed with her.  That ear obviously needed stitches. Super glue is not for wounds like that!!!   Any vet can do stitches on any ear, you don't need a *goat* vet.  Sounds like an excuse to me.   Would like to have seen an update on how that turned out, wouldn't you?  And I love the idea that the dog just *happened* to get its tooth caught in that hole.
> 
> Back to the tooth.  I've been searching goat teeth to get an image of the roots of molars.  That is a weird looking root on that tooth.   Roots of young goat's teeth don't look a whole lot different than people teeth.  Maybe they get that way when the goat gets old and the tooth is ready to fall out, IDK. More puzzles.
> 
> Dixie was doing well today.  I'm not very worried.



Could that tooth have come mixed in with the feed?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Could that tooth have come mixed in with the feed?


 I suppose it's possible, but I think it would be unlikely.  The alfalfa pellets come sealed in plastic bags, from Idaho, so it would have to happen at the PLANT that extrudes the pellets from hay and then bags them.  It's a pretty automated process.









By the way, while searching the Standlee Company I found on their website a recommendation to soak the pellets in water first, for older animals who had bad teeth.  Useful information!!!


----------



## Meanderer

Sounds like Goatmeal!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Sounds like Goatmeal!



Ha!  That reminds me, I used to tease my mother about taking care of the goats when they got old.  I told her she would have to get up even EARLIER every morning and start a big pot of oatmeal cooking for them.  Then tote it down to the barn and dish it out.  I didn't let on I was halfway serious.  

It might be easier to pulverize the  pellets and make dry meal.  You could spray it with vegetable oil to keep it from being dusty. It would keep longer.  You got me started thinking about how to handle that situation when it comes.   

Be prepared. Isn't that the Boy Scout motto?


----------



## Meanderer

Old Goat Patrol!


----------



## Pappy

I have a toof problem too.


----------



## maggiemae

I used to find dog teeth lying around here as they got older.  How old is Dixie?  Are you still contemplating taking her to the vet?  Love the setup you made for your truck.  Were you an engineer?  You sure can come up with unique ideas for your various projects.  Okay, I have not been on here for a while, so I gotta ask about the roof leak you found.  They make great drywall patches at Home Depot or Lowes.  Just cut out the opening the size of the patch and slap on the drywall mud, let it dry, sand it and then probably have to do it again before you get the smooth finish you are looking for.  Then prime and paint.  I have done this several times.


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, all 4 of the goats will be 13 this spring.   Average life expectancy is around 8-12 years.  Depends on what website you read, and probably the breed too.  I'm going to check her again tomorrow and decide, but she acted a lot better last time. The chewing on both sides really *IS* important.  If they have a bad tooth they will favor the other side.   Some do anyway, but she usually doesn't.   No, I was not an engineer but my favorite toy was Lincoln Logs, and similar kits.  

What were your favorite toys?  

We have not had enough hard rain yet to tell where the leak was coming from. As soon as we do, I'll first figure out what is necessary to fix that.   The hole is about 5" across.  Will one of those patches do something that big?   Assumed I'd have to cut back to a support and put a whole chunk of drywall in first. A patch would sure be easier.

Thanks for asking and thanks for the information.  I'll check at Lowes next time.

_Added later:
J_ust found the PATCH thing on Lowes website, and it even has a video!   Says 5" max.


----------



## Pappy

Toys? Had to be the Christmas I got the super duper deluxe Gilbert Erector Set. Had all the bells and whistles and with my other sets mixed in, I could build anything a little boy could imagine.


----------



## maggiemae

My favorite toy as a child was "Tinker Toys".  You could make all kinds of neat things with them.  Wonder if they make them anymore?  I wasn't big on dolls (that was my sister's thing), I had rather been outside riding bikes playing cops and robbers!


----------



## Meanderer

Maggiemae, they still make them, but they have changed appearance.  Plastic has replaced wood.




$35


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Toys? Had to be the Christmas I got the super duper deluxe Gilbert Erector Set. Had all the bells and whistles ....



I also had a Gilbert erector set.  A small one.  Still have it.  Never took a liking to erector sets much.  Too  tedious to put together maybe.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> My favorite toy as a child was "Tinker Toys".  You could make all kinds of neat things with them.  Wonder if they make them anymore?  I wasn't big on dolls (that was my sister's thing), I had rather been outside riding bikes playing cops and robbers!



I liked Tinker Toys too.  The only thing I liked about dolls was making clothes for the grown up style dolls---sewing and crocheting.  I never really understood how you "played" with dolls.  Do you pretend to carry on a conversation with them?    Ha! Ha!


----------



## maggiemae

Meanderer, they sure look different now.  Mine were wooden.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Meanderer, they sure look different now.  Mine were wooden.



...And they came in a tube-shaped heavy cardboard container, with a metal lid.


----------



## Meanderer

How Tinkertoys got started


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Meanderer.  Interesting article.   In a pinch apparently you can use miniature marshmallows and toothpicks.


----------



## Pappy

Some building plans.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Since we are on the subject of building toys, these logs were my favorites. Smaller scale than Lincoln Logs, and square, not round. Maybe they are _Halsam American Logs_? You could make a lot more things with them.






BTW...  "...There’s plenty of research to suggest that unstructured block play helps kids develop spatial awareness and problem solving. Structured block play – the kind Lincoln Logs promote by providing kid-accessible blueprints for frontier-era palaces – was recently linked to improve math ability in kids as young as 3." SEE HERE


----------



## Meanderer

Interesting article, Nancy.....maybe that accounts for Abe Lincoln's Intelligence.


----------



## maggiemae

Meanderer, oh gosh, how cute!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, need some advice.....have you ever had to replace a fluorescent fixture?  I have one above the window over my kitchen sink and it just kicked the bucket.  I keep that light on 24 hours a day.  And it is not the bulb.  I have changed ceiling light fixtures before but never a fluorescent fixture..  Will it have a regular round cut out with the standard white, black, green (for ground) wires coming from it?  I looked on youtube and did not get much info on replacing an entire fixture.  Lordy, I just realized I was talking to you like you were an electrician!  I'll take anyone's input!


----------



## NancyNGA

You are not going to believe this!  I have a fluorescent light out in the kitchen also.  It has been that way for a few weeks.  Mine is one of a matching pair.  I'll probably never find one to match the other one exactly now.  

But in answer to your question, yes it is just like any other light fixture.


I should add, you might be able to just replace a part in it.  One part is called a ballast, and it is usually more expensive than buying a whole new light.  The other is something called a starter, I think. I don't think newer lights have those anymore, but old ones did.   Those are not expensive.  It might be one of those two things wrong with it.


----------



## NancyNGA

Final version of the Christmas porch lights. Added a few more strings Sunday. Some lights are hidden behind posts.






Not very neat or symmetric.   Next year I'll start earlier, and maybe put the tree up on the porch too.


----------



## Pappy

Looking good, Nancy. We didn't do much this year, due to being under the weather. 
And Maggie....turn off electricity or unplug your light before exploring the problem. Voice of experience here.


----------



## Meanderer

Good Grief.....Nancy's lights won *1st Prize*!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I think your lights turned out great!  And yes, put your tree out there next year.  I have seen several homes that do that and I think it adds a nice touch.  My lights are very sedate.  I usually put a spot light on the front door but did not even do that this year.  The little Xmas tree at the bottom on the steps is made from a tomato cage turned upside down and wrapped in garland and mini lights.


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, from what I can see in that picture, that is my dream house design, one with a full second floor.  It looks big.  Your decorations are classy looking.  Really nice.  

I just ended up with so many lights, some from the tree long ago, and I just kept putting them up as long I still had some.  I should probably cut down on them, and put a string around the staircase inside. 

 Thanks for the picture!  Enjoyed seeing it.


----------



## maggiemae

Thanks, not really that big!  Maybe now with just the two of us but when both the kids were growing up here, it did not seem like enough room.  Go figure?  Update on the fluorescent kitchen fixture....after looking at it more closely (both husband and myself), we realized a clip had fallen out on one side and was causing the bulb to not make good contact.  We rigged up a clip with a heavy duty paper clip, bought a new bulb and yippy skippy, I have light in the kitchen again!  Now, I hope we don't burn the house down with our little fix!LOL   Been trying to upload a pic but it keeps giving me an error.  Anyway, it is just a strip light and I would really like to replace it with a more modern fixture.  Maybe a pendant light.  But I will have to analyze it to death before I make a decision!

Pappy, not to worry, I always turn the power off at the panel before I do any electrical work.  I remember the first ceiling fan I installed I was home by myself and I was not sure which breaker to turn off, so I just cut the power to the whole house!  Since then I have labeled the breakers in the panel!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ... Maybe a pendant light.  But I will have to analyze it to death before I make a decision!..



:lol:  That's me! 

 My light is 2'x2' square recessed in a drop down ceiling.  I don't want to remove the panels to get to it 'cause I'll ruin one for sure. There's a whole box of leftover panels in the basement, but I don't want to have to cut another one. Maybe I'll get up in the middle of the night and start on it.  Ha!

Meant to add:  Clever fix on the light!  I'll check to see if that is what's wrong with mine now.


----------



## NancyNGA

Nothing new happening lately. Will update on hair coloring. 

The color turned out perfect---same color as it was when I moved from iron-saturated well water country (NE Ohio) in 1970. 

(pms that day  )


The coloring added body to the hair, but it also made it straight as an arrow.  And in dry winter air, it now follows the brush around when I try to comb it.  Often looks like this, especially in the morning after a rough night.layful:






Conditioner helped with the brush chasing, but now it's droopy, and still straight.



 I'll get it figured out eventually.  Just need some trial-and-error practice.   This is new territory to me, but kind of fun.


----------



## NancyNGA

The thread about women working in factories during the war started me thinking. ...[ Oh no, here we go again. ]

There is usually  a generation gap between parents and children, but I think it might have been more more dramatic if you were a female born near the end of WWII.  Women joined the workforce in factories rather suddenly, but many didn't stay there after the war.  

My mother quit and married my father in 1945. One aunt (father's side) stayed.  I remember all the talk when she got involved in a dispute over equal pay involving the union.  Some women began to realize they could do many things. The war experience surely set a trend for future generations---the beginning of the ruination of society. 

One day a couple of years before she died, my mother and I were driving to the store, and she mentioned that she and my father would take long drives in the car, and maybe go for an hour without saying a word.  What puzzled me was she acted like this was a *good* thing.  I didn't say anything. Maybe she was just giving me a hint that I was talking too much?

During these holidays I've had occasion to think back about Thanksgiving and Christmas dinners at my grandparents' house (mother's side).  After dinner all the  women would gather in the kitchen and clean up, we kids would go off and play, and my father, uncles, and grandfather, would sit in the living room and argue about important things. 

I always felt like a misfit trying to get along with my mother's generation at home, and  also in a competitive, somewhat male dominated, workplace.  You almost needed a split personality, but   I instead became sort of an average of the two. That didn't seem to work all that well in either environment. I guess many of us born during that time were what you could call "_transition period" _types?


----------



## Meanderer

I agree with all that you've said, Nancy.  Growing up, none of the women in our family ever drove a car, smoked or wore pants. My aunt (Dad's Sister) met a neighbor Lady on the streetcar one winter day, and the Lady told her "Harriet, why don't you wear pants?  They are much warmer".  My aunt said "Clara, I may end up looking like a little old Lady....but I'll be damned if I will look like a little old Man"!


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes,  Meanderer, it took my grandmother a long time to give in to wearing pants.  Then she never looked back. Women in factories wore them a lot during the war. The 40's styles looked good, imo. Of course, not everyone could look *this* good in them. 



(Rita Hayworth)


----------



## Meanderer

Not everyone was happy to see Rita Hayworth's legs covered up by pants.


----------



## NancyNGA

:lol:  Never thought about it like that.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## maggiemae

Yep, ole Rita had some long legs! And she did not have those "skinny legs" either!  Maybe it's because I'm old but that one piece swimsuit she is wearing looks more seductive than the tiny swim wear you see today.


----------



## maggiemae

What does "Time Out" mean?  Are you taking a break from the internet?  I have to do that ever so often.
 Nancy, how long are you going to leave your holiday lights up?  I took everything down yesterday.  Thought I better do it while the weather was nice (I was sweating).  They say we are going to get some cold weather in the next week.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> What does "Time Out" mean?  Are you taking a break from the internet? I have to do that ever so often.


Yes!   Apologies  for not getting back to you sooner.

That's a good question about the decorations. There are a lot of student renters on my street and most were gone by the 18th.  They are starting to trickle back into town.  I'll probably leave everything up until New Years Day. They are the ones who often leave theirs up until end of spring, so a few will appreciate it.    I'll get an earlier start next year, before they leave. Most students are actually great neighbors, in spite of what some might imagine. I noticed tonight one house had decorated a GA Bulldog. 

My old girlfriend from Ohio and I were discussing why our traditional schedules seem so out-of-sync with everyone else's, so I started searching, of course. Looks like a lot of traditions had to do with old superstitions, with the reasons long ago forgotten, except the last one. 
*
Some Popular Myths & Beliefs
* 

It is said that the houses were decorated on Christmas Eve to prevent the danger from capricious forces.
It is not allowed to bring the Christmas tree into the house before 24 December.
The Christmas trees must be decorated only after children go to bed.
It is believed that the Christmas decorations must be removed on the 12th day of Christmas Eve (Jan 5th or 6th). 

MORE


----------



## maggiemae

Well, now I know my mother lied to me all those years.........she said it was bad luck to leave your Christmas tree up after New Year!  I guess she was tired of seeing it and used that as an excuse! LOL  Well, I guess I'm doomed this year because I took my tree down on December 27th AND put it up before December 24th! YIKES!  But on the "up side", according to the Myth my decorated tree means Spring should be here shortly! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Well, now I know my mother lied to me all those years.........she said it was bad luck to leave your Christmas tree up after New Year!


:lol:  Maybe it was mothers who started *all* those superstitions.  Tomorrow night it's supposed to get down to 29 and windy.  Brrrr! :winter1: Need to put out more straw for the goats.   Then a long streak of rainy weather, unless they change it.  

 Spring may very well come early.  Who knows?!?   Happy New Year!


----------



## Meanderer

Happy New Year!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, you sure do know how to sweet-talk with pictures.  I like it.

......:coffeelaugh:
Happy New Year to you, too!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, did you get that straw out to the goats?  Dang, it has been very windy here for two days.  Was hoping the wind would blow all the leaves to the neighbor's yard! LOL   Got a lot of projects I want to get started after the new year  Already have been filling up garbage bags with just useless things that we will never use!   Happy New Year!


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes the goats are all taken care of.  The driveway out there was so covered with leaves last time you couldn't tell where to drive. I was going to rake them, but ran out of daylight. Today they were all gone!!!   From wind!     Sometimes you just get lucky. 

I want to get started after new years too, but I'm having an awful time deciding where to put up those shelves in the basement.  There just isn't any good place.   Still haven't done my kitchen light.  Might go shopping for a new fixture tomorrow.  Then again, maybe not.  



maggiemae said:


> ..Already have been filling up garbage bags with just useless things that we will never use!


I wish I would fill garbage bags with junk.  {sigh}


----------



## NancyNGA

Coincidences 

There are only 3 things that make me really angry, like *hair-on-fire angry*, and none of them occurs often. I had just written a little story for this diary discussing the least important of them, when all three actually happened. All at the same time!  Had to call a quick time out instead.  I hope I can cope with it better next time.

'Nuff said on that. 

I'm really glad I found this forum, and have enjoyed the give and take with members here. It has gotten me through a couple of rough periods, even though I didn't mention it at the time it was going on. I hope 2017 is better than 2016, and that I'm still around this time next year to wish everyone Happy New Year.

This is a cute little song I only discovered recently. It has become one of my favorites when I get a little annoyed.

_Lazy Day _- Smiley Burnette


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, I think this forum and your diary helps us all, get through things a little easier.  Thanks for the "lazy" song.  This is a version I like.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Meanderer. 

Jesse adds a nice little twist to the lyrics near the end.

 A couple of big time stars did a version too.

Merle Haggard and Willie Nelson - Lazy Day

Did you know Smiley Burnette wrote that song?  I never cared much for him in the Gene Autry movies.  He was soooo corny.  But I've grown to appreciate his talents more after reading just a little bit about him.


----------



## NancyNGA

He should have just taken it easy.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I have been pretty "worthless" today.  I did not get one thing done and did not want to do anything.  That is so not me...I feel like I need to be doing "something" every day!  


Do you feel guilty when you just do not want to do anything?


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...Do you feel guilty when you just do not want to do anything?



I didn't do anything either, except plug in the Christmas lights.  Ha!   I still can't get over feeling guilty when I don't do anything.   But it doesn't stop me (from not doing anything).   So the thing to do is pretend you meant not to do anything.    We worked hard long enough. Declare a Lazy Day, or three of them. 

Going to hit the ground running Monday.  I hope.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

Back at you, Nancy.


----------



## NancyNGA

Have taken down the second round strings of lights on the porch, but left the original first two rectangles.  The problem is the neighbor has not taken her decorations down yet. I can't take mine all down until she does.  Otherwise she will be #1 tonight!  

All she has to do is go out on the porch, pick up her dinky little tree with white-only lights  and walk inside with it.  She could even do it after dark! :eewwk: I should call her and find out what she's up to. 
.

Chemical symbol is FY (maybe they ought to change that )


----------



## maggiemae

I think she is "messing" with you!  Hold out girl...don't let her win this!


----------



## NancyNGA

This is a fuzzy picture of my old '75 Chevy Camaro, parked at my parents' farm on Rt 26 NE of Marietta, OH. You might be able to see tiny traces of mud on the tires.  There is a silly little story that involves that mud.






It's embarrassing to admit you were afraid of your parents when you were 30 years old, but I was.  It wasn't fear of bodily harm, just the dread of hearing those awful words,

_"We told you so, you didn't listen to us, and look what happened!" _

With that in mind, there were two ways to drive to that farm from where we lived in NE Ohio. One was straight south through small towns and rural areas.  The other was south on I-77 to Marietta, then head back up Rt 26 coming in from the south.  The second way sounds crazy, but actually took less time and was easier driving.  I preferred it.  My parents always went the stop and go route, the "correct" way. 

On this occasion we all took off headed for the farm at the same time, but driving separate cars.  I was determined to take the Camaro down I-77, not about to trail along behind them like a child.  Right off the bat, they weren't happy because I chose to go a different way.  I told them I would get there before they did.  Took off speeding down I-77, not absolutely sure at the time I was right.  Then I made a big mistake.

Decided on the spur of the moment it would be even quicker to take  a back road from I-77 straight over to Rt 26, bypassing the trip down to and back up from Marietta.  I had never tried it before, but I could read maps!   

What maps don't tell you is the condition of the road.  The shortcut I chose started out fine. No traffic, in fact not a single vehicle in either direction.  Hmmm...  What I didn't know was that it crossed into Wayne National Forest, and that many farms had already sold out to the government. Most houses you passed were actually vacant.  

The paved road eventually turned into gravel, and much later into a one-lane dirt road.   By then it was too late to turn back, because I would have been terribly late.

Finally the road headed down the side of a very long steep hill, with mud puddles and washed out gullies. Eventually I got stuck in the mud.  Couldn't move the car forward and certainly not backward.  [And, yes, I had had the short version lecture on how to drive in mud/snow/ice---"Spinning your wheels is stupid!"]

However... if all you can do is spin, you don't have much choice.  I noticed the car would move sideways when the wheels would spin, and I thought it might eventually hit something solid and gain traction.  Long story short, the car slid *completely* sideways in the road.  The front was almost against the side of the hill, and the back was almost sticking out over the edge. Talk about panic. (I was a sissy back then.)

That was before the days of cell phones. The nearest house was many miles back and I didn't know what was ahead. No one would ever find me because no one knew I chose that route. Boy was I gonna be in trouble! It might be easier to just die there and get it over with.

The only hope was to keep working the wheels back and forth. The car eventually slid back around and hit solid ground.  I went on my way, and still made it to the farm first.

Problem was, the car was now covered in mud. There is no mud in Marietta!  You probably never saw anyone pull out a hose and wash down a car so fast.  Put the hose away just as they drove up.  

Funny thing, as soon as you reached the bottom of that hill you were right at Rt 26, just a couple of miles from the farm.  I could have easily walked that way.  But then I'd really be in trouble when we had to go back and get that car, stuck sideways on the side of a hill. But who knows?  They might have just broke out laughing.

Secret was kept for 40 years.  No guilt trip, no lectures, but no funny story to talk about either.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I think she is "messing" with you!  Hold out girl...don't let her win this!



Ha! Ha!  My neighbor is home now.  Her tree is lit, so I turned my rectangles on.  That'll show her!

(ps.  Sorry, we were posting at the same time. )


----------



## Aunt Bea

Great story, they definitely were not built for off road use, LOL!!!

I had a 76, Firethorn red with a white Naugahyde roof and red interior.  I think I paid $6,700.00 for it new, financed $3,000.00 for 36 months and used to lie awake at night worrying about the huge payments, LOL!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Great story, they definitely were not built for off road use, LOL!!!
> 
> I had a 76, Firethorn red with a white Naugahyde roof and red interior.  I think I paid $6,700.00 for it new, financed $3,000.00 for 36 months and used to lie awake at night worrying about the huge payments, LOL!!!


I bet it was nice, Bea.  The Camaros back then really were cute cars.  Mine cost $3900 with a trade in---funny money.


----------



## Meanderer

...blame it on the dog!


----------



## maggiemae

Now, I see...you were quite the renegade!  Yep, get rid of the evidence before you were caught! LOL


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

There is some truth to that cartoon, Meanderer.  I like it.


----------



## NancyNGA

Trimmed Shorty's hooves Monday. His are always the worst.  In case anyone is interested how it's done, this girl made a good VIDEO, but my goats are twice as big as hers.

 Dixie's lips are now covering her front teeth!  Forgot to mention she was drooling a little before too, and that was gone the day I found that tooth. Finally found a little information about older goat teeth.  Trying to translate it into English. 

_"Tissues surrounding the developing teeth undergo a developmental process that differentiate the mesenchymal tissue from the connective tissue which make up the dental sac. The dental sac, where the teeth roots will be, takes on three important functions. The inner cells differentiate into a layer of cementoblasts at the time of eruption. 

As the epithelial sheath breaks down and disintegrates in a downward direction, the cementoblast cells deposit cement upon the dentine of the teeth. This deposition occurs from the neck region downward. The surface of the dental sac becomes active in bone production as the calcification process of the jawbone progresses. 

The tooth becomes surrounded by spongy bone, occupying its own socket. The fibrous sac itself forms a thin membrane which serves to hold the tooth in place by embedding some fibers in the cement and others in the bony wall of the socket."   ...(__http://goatkingdom.tripod.com/teeth )_

 Sounds like it might explain that funny looking root, doesn't it? 






 The goat in my avatar has had a sore on his cheek for a long time.  I assumed it was a thorn or splinter. Never got worse or better.  It seems to have worked its way out and has healed now. All the goats are looking as good as can be expected I think.


----------



## maggiemae

Yep, that looks like an older tooth also because of the discoloration.  When our older dogs would lose a tooth, they would be the same color.  Nancy, you take such good care of your goats.  I wonder if other people that have them do the same.  Maybe that is why yours have lived so long.


----------



## maggiemae

Are you and the neighbor lady still in competition with the Christmas decorations?  I hope you won! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Are you and the neighbor lady still in competition with the Christmas decorations?  I hope you won! LOL



She turned on her tree lights again tonight, so I turned on my rectangles!!! layful:  Maybe she's superstitious and waiting for the 12th day (Jan 5th).  Not to fear, maggiemae, I will win this!  

:lol:

Actually I'm going to miss these lights, particularly the ones I draped on the stair bannister inside.   The house looks so cheerful at night.  I've got all the other sets put away.  Hung them in big loops from nails on the walls in the attic and the basement.  Shouldn't take long to take down the rest and put them away.  I just stapled them up.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ... I wonder if other people that have them do the same.  Maybe that is why yours have lived so long.



I think it is mostly due to diet and genetics.  Most people feed their goats corn because it's cheap.  Corn is just simple carbs, like candy.  I've fed them alfalfa pellets from the beginning---calcium and protein. That's probably why they are so big.  Vet said they had "reached their full genetic potential."  Ha!

But we lost 8 over the years.  Most things were unavoidable, 4 alone to cancer.  Only one or two cases could I have done better. Even the vets couldn't figure out what was wrong with them.  Those two still bother me some, though.


----------



## maggiemae

Oh yeah, I'd love to have a Vegas style bet on who wins this one...lets see..Nancy vs Crazy Neighbor Lady!  I'm putting my money on Renegade Nancy!  Make me proud! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ... Make me proud! LOL





layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Just went shopping and spent nearly $200, including a new kitchen light fixture, and an electric toothbrush the dentist recommended, on sale. Toothbrush will probably be wasted.  Figured I'd save some money, stop at McD's for breakfast, and check out the clientele.  Sausage biscuit and coffee for $2.14. It was good, but I'm still stuffed.   Need something with fewer calories that takes longer to eat.

Didn't get there until 9:40. Had to sit in a corner. Seating would be nonexistent earlier, but that might not be a bad thing. Sashayed up to the service area a couple of times. Just as I was about to leave a nice lady sat next to me, and we struck up a brief conversation about another lady's hat.  There was one really cute man there, but some woman came in separately to meet him. She had shoulder length gray hair, in her 60's, wearing a serape and boots.  My hair looks better than hers. Wonder where you can buy a serape?


----------



## NancyNGA

Hmmmm... ..Arrived home tonight to find this note from my neighbor, attached to a bag of Ghirardelli chocolate squares, hanging on my front door:  



> Nancy,
> 
> I LOVE your Christmas lights!



Her tree is lit again tonight.  She is messing with me.layful: 

The students across the street have the string of lights on their carport still lit.  It's just the 3 of us on the whole block now. How long will this standoff continue?


----------



## maggiemae

UmmHum, and so it begins!  Don't worry about the students, they probably won't take them down until the end of Spring Semester!  This neighbor is a piece of work..I bet she just "regifted" you the chocolate because she did not want it! LOL

Heck you can make a serape out of an old throw! LOL


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, take it for what was, a compliment.  Your lights are spectacular, and she wanted to let you know.  I just re-read the rule book, and First Prize is a bag of Ghirardelli chocolate squares!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, maybe an explanation is in order.  

She had her house re-roofed 3 years ago.  The roofers accidentally stepped on her porch ceiling from above and pushed the ceiling boards loose.  She asked my opinion on how to fix it.  I happen to own a jack post.  We used it to push the boards back up and screw them in.  She has been forever grateful.  

Reminds me of the Andy Griffeth Show episode, _Andy saves Gomer:_ _"After Andy wakes up Gomer to put out a small fire at the filling station, Gomer dedicates himself to repaying Andy in return for saving his life."  _I have been getting little gifts like that ever since.  I think we are even now.

It could be she is leaving her lights up so that I won't be embarrassed that mine are still up.  It may be time to declare victory and call it quits.


----------



## Meanderer

Way to go....


----------



## NancyNGA

All my lights are down and put away!  Neighbor lady took her tree down later today.  The students across the street still have their string burning.  End of story.   Just wait 'til NEXT year!   layful:


----------



## maggiemae

Well dang, I was hoping for a big knock down match!  Maybe next year! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Well dang, I was hoping for a big knock down match!  Maybe next year! LOL



Maggiemae, next year I'll do better.  Already making plans.  I enjoyed decorating this year. Glad I decided to do it. 

Got the new kitchen light up today.  It took an unusually long time, even for me.  Silly changes made from the last model made no sense, things were crammed in a smaller space, and nothing seemed to fit together well.  The new tooth brush is great. I didn't think I'd like it.  Need to get used to the rattling in my head. First snow this morning.  Just covered the ground and was gone by noon.  Temps going down to 19[SUP]o[/SUP]F tonight, but not much wind. I don't think I could live in the north again.   I'd probably never leave the house all winter. Gas furnace working well so far. Tomorrow morning will be the test, to see if it comes on.   It would be a struggle for the old heat pump. Rainfall for 2016 here was 10 inches below normal. 



The furnace was working this morning, but I left it turned up to 72 all night. Not the best test.  Will turn it down tonight and see what happens.  Rarely do we get two days in a row where the temps fall this low.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, glad you got your light fixture replaced.  Seems like every time I start a project I run into a "glich"!  Even after I have researched it to death and feel pretty confident it will go smooth. Guess that is what I get for being too cheap to hire a professional!  We got more snow than you...we have about 4" on the ground and it did not get above freezing today.  It was 12 degrees this morning!  So it's STILL here!  It really needs to go!  I put the  faucet covers on the outside faucets Friday and opened up the kitchen cabinets under the sink last night (because it faces an outside wall) and let the kitchen faucet drip all night. Can't wait to see my Gas South and water bill next month!  And they are calling for temps to be 70 by the end of the week!  Crazy weather.  But I will take 70 any day over 30!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  And they are calling for temps to be 70 by the end of the week!  Crazy weather.  But I will take 70 any day over 30!


I know. Predicted high of 72 here on Friday! Low tonight, 20.  At least the goats are doing fine.  They like the cold weather.  Water in buckets was frozen today, but water running in trough was fine.  I put out more straw.  They are going to get lost in all the straw and never find their way out.


----------



## NancyNGA

The new neighbors with the nice wood fence are at it again. Driving home yesterday I saw one of these on their property in the pasture up at the main road. It looked tall, maybe 5+ feet. It had a super fuzzy-looking head, and was staring the truck down, big time, as I passed by. 

 

I *believe* I also saw some goats way up on the hill out of the corner of my eye in the same pasture, at least some kind of white spots. An alpaca can be used as a guard animal for goats. 

I really should go talk to them before the other neighbors start spreading rumors to them about my hairy arms, the surveillance cameras, and what a mean person my father was.  Big loud gunshots from Mr. L up on the road. Deer hunting season ended yesterday (1/8). On the other side, the renter put out his Confederate flag just before Christmas and took it down this week.  Was that his Christmas decoration? 

This is getting exciting.


----------



## Meanderer

I see an "Ugly alpaca sweater" Contest in your future!


----------



## Pappy

An alpaca in sheeps clothing.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I see an "Ugly alpaca sweater" Contest in your future!



I need one with extra long sleeves, to cover my arms.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> An alpaca in sheeps clothing.


Pappy, you can't trust anyone these days.


----------



## maggiemae

All these pictures are cracking me up!  Nancy, you got some strange neighbors out there by the cabin!  Just be careful if you hear a banjo playing that "Deliverance" music! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, believe it or not, I've never seen _Deliverance. _Just took a look at videos of a few scenes. Pasting this in here for the record.

Dueling banjos from _Deliverance_





 
Today I saw 4 goats in the pasture with the alpaca. I'd estimate the alpaca is less than 5 feet tall.  He just looked big the other day.  He's actually cute.  I want one now.:love_heart:


----------



## NancyNGA

I never did anything very exciting in my life, compared to other  people.  Maybe that's why insignificant little things are interesting to me---it's all relative. I like to try to remember little details from the past, try to pull up stuff that has been buried in the head by other clutter.  Google Streetview really helps with that, and can be a real time waster.  

One of my grandmothers lived in a very hilly part of WV with my uncle.   I only saw her once or twice a year. My first memories of her are impossible to separate from her house.  It was an old two-story, wedged in what you might call a bottleneck in a valley between two steep ridges, with a small creek running down the middle.  There were 3 or 4 other houses close together in a row on up the valley, with a path out front,  like a sidewalk, and the neighbors all had to walk by to get to their houses. There was no way to drive on up the valley.

I don't think anyone had indoor plumbing. The water in the creek often went over its banks in heavy rains.  At least once before I was born, the water got up into the houses and people had to evacuate, so I was told.  Drinking water came from shallow dug wells with hand pumps, and relatives visiting from Ohio, who were not used to it, would often get sick drinking the water.  Probably why my immune system seems well developed.  Ha!    

The house was not in good shape. The upstairs floor sagged badly.  The center piece seemed to be the dining room. I could draw a detailed floor plan right now.  At first it had only gas lights and space heaters. They put out so little light and heat, you might as well go to bed early in the winter. It sat up off the ground on piles of stones, had large porches on the front and back, and 6 entrance doors! (Why so many?  Fire escapes?)  

None of these inconveniences mattered to me as a kid. I really liked that old house.  Regrettably I have no pictures of it.  This is the closest I can come---a picture of two cousins and me sitting on the front porch, probably around 1952.  The older boy grew up there.  He died just this summer, 2016.  The other boy is still living in Ohio. 







  My uncle tore the old house down just a few years after that  picture was taken, and built a new house for himself and his new wife, and a smaller house for my grandmother.   This is an image captured from Streetview in 2007 from the road up on one of the ridges looking down at those two houses on the left. 






 The white building at the far right is a Methodist church.  In fact my grandmother's old house was at one time the parsonage for the church.  This is an  image of just the church.






Note the two outhouses---men and women---are still there.  There is a very old cemetery on the hill behind the church. The death dates on many of the tombstones were before the civil war.  I think the church is still active. The front part hasn't changed a bit. Looks like an extension was built on the back.  There was a dedication plaque on the side whose date happened to be the same as my birthday, only 7 years earlier.  When I was very little, I told my grandmother if she ever forgot my birthday to just walk down to the church and check. She joked about me telling her that, almost until the day she died.  

This post is already way too long.  Will continue another time, maybe.


----------



## NancyNGA

Wow, I swore I would never again try to write anything late at night and post it without sleeping on it first.  The previous post is the reason why.  Originally it was even longer, so I just kept randomly deleting sentences.  Didn't even mention that property was sold almost 50 years ago, and I haven't been back since.

Just popping in here to mention who showed  up at my house when I got home last night---the orange neighborhood cat!  First time he's been back since the lady came by to say she was thinking of adopting him.  He looks to have gained a couple pounds, possibly overweight now, even.  

 I warned her he would probably never like being an indoor cat.  I've closed off the cat door to keep the possums and raccoons off the porch. Didn't try to tempt him with treats.  He needs to move on.  I'll have to say I've missed him a little. He was almost always waiting there for me when I got home at night, even though I knew it was just to check out what food I had to offer.   I'll also say it's been nice not having to worry about him.  Hope she hasn't change her mind.


----------



## NancyNGA

More pictures. 

This is my grandmother in WV, apparently in 1955, holding my cousin, a girl.  In the background is that church, and the car would be my parents' new 1955 Buick Super. 






Here is that baby all grown up, behind her husband, just a couple of years ago.  She will apparently be 62 soon, if not already.  They travel most everywhere like that, unless it's raining hard.


----------



## Pappy

Thought of you Nancy, when I saw this on Facebook this morning.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, so cute!   I wonder how they got it to sit still like that.   .. Not my goats!


----------



## NancyNGA

Did the fancy scan for the new teeth today.  Found out the surgeon's hand injury was from a motorcycle accident rolleyes.  He will still be in physical therapy until March! 

Surgery could come as soon as the end of February.  Time is flying. Talked to his partner today, and he will do it unless I want to wait.  I don't.  In describing the procedure, he used the word "pray" twice. Not instilling a whole lot of confidence there.   I think he was just trying to be funny.

Then out to check on the goats and found a future challenge. This was a large pine we had to fence around because some of the goats wanted to chew off the bark.  It died anyway.   How long before it falls on the fence?   May be better just to let it fall. Probably easier to just repair the fence.  The goats can be locked out of that section, otherwise I'd have to take care of it now.  Lucky.


----------



## NancyNGA

Friday (1/20): Called the dam repair contractor. Got answering machine and left a polite but pitiful message. This morning (Monday) his wife called and said they would *definitely* get to the job, but it would be a couple of months, because they had another client that was being difficult. I don't really care "why" anymore, because it never quite adds up.  I know there is a better chance if his wife gets involved. layful:

Haven't been pursuing this because I'm not looking forward to it, especially in really cold or hot weather.  It will mean at least 5 days in a row, where I'll have to be there when they arrive, when they leave, and available in between.  Probably should watch too, but you never know when the irreversible things will get done. The lake seems healthy at the low level, but it *is* possible something would come up and I'd have to put the place up for sale suddenly. Not likely, but I'd like to be more ready for that than I am now, just in case.

Out today and the new neighbor now has a speckled donkey in with the goats and the alpaca. Other neighbor put his Confederate flag back up on inauguration day (Friday), but it's back down today (Monday). It was crazy windy out there today. 

Leaning tree is still up there.  It is being held up by a few cross branches.  Won't stay that way long.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, just be yourself.....


----------



## NancyNGA

Good morning, Meanderer!  I've learned it doesn't always pay to be yourself, but it doesn't stop me.  Ha!


----------



## NancyNGA

The creek that ran in front of my grandmother's house in West Virginia was *usually* dry in the summer, unless of course it rained.   






One day some men were out there prying up large thin flat rocks from the creek bed. Three snakes came crawling out and raced toward the bank. My grandmother was deathly afraid of snakes. We ran to the house, as if the snakes were going to chase us. I was told they were copperheads. 



I was 4 years old. I saw them, but can't prove it. Don't tell me you can't remember anything before 5 years old! 

Question is why were those men doing that? Were they prying up flat rocks to use, say, to make a footpath, or were they actually hunting copperheads? I'll never know because we ran away. {sigh}

----------

Pappy, if you read this....

Since your family were stone masons, do you know if people ever dig up rocks from creek beds?   


   Sorry for this strange post, and question.  It's been a strange morning, so far.  Lots of coincidences.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, are you able to imagine what your life would be like without the lake property and you goats?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, I can easily imagine living in my house in town, without the property  out in the country. Essentially did that for 12 years before my parents moved up here, because I rarely went out to that property then.  There would be plenty to keep me busy in town, and I have what I think is  a perfect location in a perfect sized town.  So yes I would miss the property in the country, but I know I'd get over it once the goats are gone.  I've learned how to not dwell on things that only serve to make you sad.
Ideally I would like 75 acres in the middle of town! Definitely need your Imaginary Estate Agent.  :lol:

-----

While we're on this subject, might as well  take this opportunity to sort out all the other thinking I've done about this.  Maybe I've done it already here   This thread is getting way too long to check.

I would not like to live out in the country by myself.  It is too isolated. I'm a bit of a loner, but even I have limits. Sometimes when you are out checking the fence by yourself it gets a little spooky and you start talking to yourself.  Or I start taking pictures to post here on SF and annoy people with.  

It seems clear that when I can't DIY anything anymore I should be living in town.   But that doesn't mean I can't keep the place in the country until that time comes.  Yeah, it wastes money, but I don't have any expensive hobbies, and don't care to travel. The goats have been good because they force me to check on the place out there regularly and make it look like someone lives there. 

There is one unknown.  I do expect the guy who's buying  up all the property around me in town for rental, to make an offer one day that I would probably be stupid to refuse.  I don't know what I'll do in that case.  Depends on how old I  am when it happens I guess.  Things can change overnight though.  Ya never know!


----------



## NancyNGA

Uh oh!  Found more pictures of West Virginia.  

My grandmother had a chicken house *way* up on the side of a hill _so steep_ you almost had to climb up on your hands and knees in places. I found a picture of us headed up the path to feed the chickens and collect eggs.   This is at the beginning, not the steep part.  So funny.






 The picture just seems to fade out to white at the top for some reason, but there is much farther to go.  I remember those trips.

All these memory challenging exercises about that place are making me interested in the history of West Virginia, particularly the part bordering SE Ohio.   There will probably be more.  layful:


----------



## Ken N Tx

NancyNGA said:


> Uh oh!  Found more pictures of West Virginia.
> 
> I found a picture of us headed up the path to feed the chickens and *collect eggs*.   This is at the beginning, not the steep part.  So funny.



Wait for the eggs to roll down ????


----------



## NancyNGA

Ken N Tx said:


> Wait for the eggs to roll down ????


 :lol: Looks like you would have to mow down the weeds first in order to find them. Maybe get some mountain goats.   But then you would need a fence. No easy solutions in life, are there.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I see some fence repair in your near future! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi maggiemae!  Have you been working on your winter projects?  In 4 or 5 weeks winter will be essentially over. Time is flying.  I've done nothing in the last 2 weeks. 

My latest excuse:  Stubbed toe on step ladder, foot swelled up for 3 days, hobbling around, sore for another 10 days.  That excuse is now gone.  Back thinking about the storage shelves.


----------



## NancyNGA

With 12 windows, 3 doors, and 6 brick things (pilasters?) jutting out from the walls, there is little wall space for a large storage shelf in the basement, except for a couple places that are so far out of the way, I'd probably never use them. You cannot drill into granite stone walls, and the walls are too uneven anyway, not like concrete block.  There are even more problems but too hard to describe.

I think this is why I never built shelves before. The problems sound familiar and rehashed.

After searching a lot, here is a design I like. Shallow, just about deep enough to hold a gallon paint can. It would have to be hooked to the ceiling and floor and would not be flush with the wall in places (_i.e._, not good).  There can't be a bottom shelf on the floor. 



The only alternative would be several narrow versions of this---maybe 18" wide. Possibly a better idea anyway.  Still thinking...  Better quit thinking and start soon, or forget the whole thing.  Ha!


----------



## Meanderer

How about free standing shelves?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> How about free standing shelves?


Thanks for the suggestion.  Here's the thing...

I want them to be shallow, and strong enough to hold a lot of weight.  I want to be able to see everything on the shelf without looking behind things.  Free-standing shelves that shallow would tend to tip over, or at best not sit straight, lean out or back.  The floor may not be perfectly level.  

If you mean already manufactured shelves, free-standing anchored to the ceiling might work, but most are made of plastic or metal.  Plastic is not strong enough.  Either would be too much trouble to try to anchor, and the anchoring would look ugly.  Might as well make them exactly the size I want them, then I can make them beautiful. 

OTOH, free-standing shelves are better than no shelves at all.  So that may be the bottom line, if I don't get moving.  :lol:


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe you could compromise on the height, because ........








Also wider shelves would be more stable.


----------



## NancyNGA

Very true, Meanderer.  And TWO halves would make a whole ONE.   

 This is a picture of the only place where a *big* shelf might go. There are some problems, which might be obvious.  There used to be a 4th door.  Just came up with a possible idea.   



Heading out to check on the goats. Need to think some more.


----------



## maggiemae

NancyNGA said:


> Hi maggiemae!  Have you been working on your winter projects?  In 4 or 5 weeks winter will be essentially over. Time is flying.  I've done nothing in the last 2 weeks.
> 
> My latest excuse:  Stubbed toe on step ladder, foot swelled up for 3 days, hobbling around, sore for another 10 days.  That excuse is now gone.  Back thinking about the storage shelves.



I have been a "slug" in the past weeks too!  But I did make one run to Goodwill with the back of my Santa Fe packed with boxes for donation.  And speaking of my Santa Fe, went to get the oil changed and they come back and say I need both front Half Shafts replaced.  This is a 2004 and I love this car.  It has 180,000 miles on it but I have never had to have any major work done on it because I have been faithful to keep the maintenance up to date. They quoted me $600 for repair and labor.  Beats a car payment any day...so I guess I will schedule it to be done.
I have been going through file cabinets and pulling out old paper work that needs to go!  I bought a heavy duty shredder a few months ago because I decided I did not want to box this mess up and meet a shredding company somewhere.  I have already shredded a Home Depot Contractor's Bag full!  Still got the basement to sort out of so much old unused things and I still want to paint our master bedroom and do some floor repair!  It's never ending!
Hope your toe is better.  I have done that before and my toe was actually "black".  It was probably broke but since I hate going to doctors, I suffered through it!
I think you can build your own storage shelves and they would be much sturdier than any you would buy.  Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I have been a "slug" in the past weeks too!  But I did make one run to Goodwill with the back of my Santa Fe packed with boxes for donation.  And speaking of my Santa Fe, went to get the oil changed and they come back and say I need both front Half Shafts replaced.  This is a 2004 and I love this car.  It has 180,000 miles on it but I have never had to have any major work done on it because I have been faithful to keep the maintenance up to date. They quoted me $600 for repair and labor.  Beats a car payment any day...so I guess I will schedule it to be done.



I never heard of Half Shafts before.  Googled it.  I hope I don't have any.  Ha!  The $600 is a lot, but I guess it could be worse. I suppose you are sure you *really* need them?  I never trust what most car mechanics say now.  I try to get them to show me, and see if it makes sense, or at least half sense. 



> I have been going through file cabinets and pulling out old paper work that needs to go!  I bought a heavy duty shredder a few months ago because I decided I did not want to box this mess up and meet a shredding company somewhere.  I have already shredded a Home Depot Contractor's Bag full!  Still got the basement to sort out of so much old unused things and I still want to paint our master bedroom and do some floor repair!  It's never ending!



It sounds to me like you have been doing A LOT!!!



> I have done that before and my toe was actually "black".  It was probably broke but since I hate going to doctors, I suffered through it!



This toe stub turned out to last longer than I figured.  Must be some kind of muscle or ligament tear.  It's farther up.  I hate to go to doctors too.  It's OK as long as I don't take long steps.



> ... Can't wait to see the finished product!



You are putting the pressure on me now.


----------



## NancyNGA

Yesterday afternoon...





..Surveillance Report - Thursday 1/26/17  (performed on a drive by)  

The new neighbors now have at least 19 animals in the pasture up near the road.  Today there were 2 more alpacas and a strange looking white dog.  Google shows it to look most like an Akbash, a livestock guard dog,   



but could also be a Great Pyrenees. With the donkey, that means at least 14 goats now. What will they get next?  A zebra?  These may be my kind of people!  

PLUS, they have put  a U.S. flag right out near the road.     Was yesterday a holiday? I Googled it to find out.  Could be left over from Wednesday.  Wednesday,  January 25th was National Opposite Day.   I need to learn the flag codes out there.  There may be a flag war going on and I don't know it.

Back home, get a call from a friend---the mole for the old next door neighbors who moved out 5 years ago. Friend said the guy (who said I had hairy arms and surveillance cameras) called him, said one "Hello," then immediately asked him if he thought that the people who owned my property would let him go duck hunting on their lake now! (They *never* give up. )

Duck hunting?!?  Seriously?   Who eats duck?  Duck and geese season is over Jan 29th.   

Finally, one of the big planted pines in the front yard out there looks like it has pine beetles.  It is turning brown.  There are approximately 20 pines out there.  I SHOULD get someone to come out and see if the others are infested.  They can be removed for timber for little to no cost, if you catch them early enough. Otherwise it will cost a fortune to have them all removed. 

Too many things I SHOULD do!  Don't want to think about it.


----------



## Meanderer

Very interesting, Nancy.  Keep your eyes peeled for Red Wattles, Randall Linebacks, Chocktaw Hogs, Cotton Patch Geese, and Sand Clemente Goats!  They might become extinct because nobody eats them!


----------



## NancyNGA

Sorry for not responding sooner, Meanderer.  I've been out all afternoon.   

My favorite is the Red Wattle. Luther does look juicy.  

Travis Hood with Luther, a young Red Wattle boar.


----------



## NancyNGA

Messed up day today.   Routine annual Dr. appt in the afternoon.  I never have anything to complain about, and he always seems to act disappointed, so this time I wrote down everything I could think of, including the numb finger and stubbed toe.   It turned out to be an elaborate thing this time.  All kinds of tests and questions and samples collected.  The assistant wanted to hear all the details about the toe and the finger.   Ended up spending 2 hours there.  

I guess it was the Medicare Annual Wellness Visit thing.   Apparently Medicare is getting more picky.  Assistant said if they did not do a thorough exam and send in all the data, Medicare would dock them points, and if they got docked too many points they would be punished and couldn't do Medicare patients.  Darn those gov't regulations. Ya can't get by with anything nowadays.    

All I know so far is blood pressure was 93/55,  in spite of putting on a few pounds since last time. I figured it would go up.   Got to get those pounds off before summer...Again.  Seems like the same old story every spring.

About the numb finger.  She knew exactly what it was, and said you'd just have to be vigilant about not putting pressure on that nerve until it heals. Nerves take a really long time to heal. It's down to just the tip of the  pinky finger getting numb now.  As long as I don't lose any strength in the finger, not to worry, keep doing what I'm doing.

Maggiemae, I thought about you and your stubbed toe.  If you read this, the assistant said she could do an X-ray if I wanted, but even if you have a hairline fracture in your toe, there usually isn't a whole lot you can do about it, except maybe have your foot taped up.   

So I did good not running to the doctor.  Saved Medicare a lot of money and me a lot of time.

Then some grocery shopping.  Then fell asleep around 8pm and didn't wake up until midnight. Missed all the news and I'm wide awake at 1am.  Hopefully back on track tomorrow.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, pretty good blood pressure reading!  Yep, I figured there would not be much you could do with a broke toe.  My Mother was an RN and my sister and I had to "suck it up" when we got hurt!  I remember when they came out with the oral polio vaccine, she would volunteer to go to the schools on the weekends to give the children the dose on a sugar cube.  She brought my sister and I a dose home but we had to take it straight (no sugar cube for us)!  I remember cutting my leg pretty bad on a piece of tin by our chicken houses because I was running around like some wild child.  She just cleaned it up and I can remember my grandmother saying "She probably needs stitches." but mother said "She will be okay".  I still have a scar there.  I grew up to be tough!

Looks like it is becoming "Wild Kingdom" out there at the cabin!  Interesting?!

Well, the shower in the master bath is leaking again.  Noticed some water dripping out of the ceiling in the kitchen/breakfast area yesterday.  I looked at my records and have an invoice where the same thing happened in 2005.  Plumber had to replace seats and washers on the shower valves.  Did a test by pouring water in the shower (to make sure it was not the shower pan) and no problem but then when I turned on the shower handles and it started leaking!  I will be calling him on Monday.  And I just painted that ceiling this past October where there was water stains!  It is always something!

Gosh, I am rambling!  I don't mean to "hijack" your diary!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  My Mother was an RN and my sister and I had to "suck it up" when we got hurt!  I remember when they came out with the oral polio vaccine, she would volunteer to go to the schools on the weekends to give the children the dose on a sugar cube.  She brought my sister and I a dose home but we had to take it straight (no sugar cube for us)!  I remember cutting my leg pretty bad on a piece of tin by our chicken houses because I was running around like some wild child.  She just cleaned it up and I can remember my grandmother saying "She probably needs stitches." but mother said "She will be okay".  I still have a scar there.  I grew up to be tough!



I remember my grandmother showing me a scar on her leg once and telling me she got it chopping something with an axe when she was a teenager.  Her mother chewed tobacco, and she just plopped a wad of tobacco on the gash, and that was it.  My grandmother was one of 11 siblings, and only one, the youngest, was a boy!   The girls had to do serious chores.  Did you have brothers and sisters?



maggiemae said:


> Well, the shower in the master bath is leaking again.  Noticed some water dripping out of the ceiling in the kitchen/breakfast area yesterday.  I looked at my records and have an invoice where the same thing happened in 2005.  Plumber had to replace seats and washers on the shower valves.  Did a test by pouring water in the shower (to make sure it was not the shower pan) and no problem but then when I turned on the shower handles and it started leaking!  I will be calling him on Monday.  And I just painted that ceiling this past October where there was water stains!  It is always something!
> 
> Gosh, I am rambling!  I don't mean to "hijack" your diary!



Oh no!  That's terrible. Leaks happening inside of walls scare me.  I've been lucky so far.  It finally rained enough last week for me to decide the leak in my bathroom was, in fact, from around the vent pipe. I tried patching around that already, but it didn't work.   Soon as the weather warms up I may go up on the roof.  Ha!

You are not hijacking anything.  I really enjoy your contributions.  It's no fun to talk to yourself.


----------



## maggiemae

I have only have one sister (18 months older than me).  She was tall with dark hair and I was short and blonde.  This is a pic on Easter Sunday before church with our Mom.  Guess which one I am? LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Nice picture!   Was she tough too, like you?


----------



## maggiemae

Not at all, My mother was also a beautiful seamstress.  She was all about "detail"!  I caught on real quick but my sister could not sew a straight seam if her life depended on it!  As we grew into adults, I made her children's Halloween costumes.  She would mail me the patterns and fabric and I would make them and send them back.  Funny how two sisters can be so opposite in so many ways but brought up the same way!


----------



## NancyNGA

I've heard that so often, and why I asked.   You all clean up real good.   (Just teasing you)


----------



## maggiemae

Lordy, I will have to post some very old pics of relatives and you might not think so! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

_Reasons (excuses?) for not getting started with storage shelves

_I have trouble making decisions.  But this is definitely where I want those shelves. (Closer view of floor)






The basement runs up under the front porch.  The concrete floor was poured split level, with two step ups beginning at the left where the porch starts.  There are 3 granite threshold stones protruding below where the old door was removed. These can't be removed. The triangle of bricks on the left are laid into the brick pillar support, so they *shouldn't* be removed.   This area is an eyesore, and useless right now because water seeps in with heavy rainfall from the porch side.  It's only happened 3 times in 20 years.  I could probably stop it if I weren't so lazy about cleaning gutters.

My new idea is to pour a concrete curb, level with the  first step-up on the floor and covering those threshold stones.  That would give a flat, level, base for shelves, something like this.



On top of the curb, frame in just one wall between the two brick pillars with 2x4's, and cover it with sheetrock, or possibly barn siding. Then the shelves could be built up against this new fake wall, they wouldn't need a back to keep things from falling behind, and water would never seep in underneath them up on that curb.

_The last piece of the puzzle...

_How to put a form down for the concrete without messing up the floor? There is nothing to attach it to.  This curb doesn't have to be pretty.  Only the front edge would show.



Maybe make an L-shaped form like this out of wood, with heavy weights on the outside edge? 

I don't much like that idea. Any suggestions? (DIY forums are too brutal for novices to enter with dumb questions.)


----------



## Meanderer

Could you use concrete blocks to make the base, and fill in behind them with concrete?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, that is a great idea.

Just took more measurements.  The step up is exactly 8".   Total length of floor space is 73".  With serious tweaking, 4.5 blocks would fit in there.  
 But maybe I could also go with patio or driveway pavers, or decorative bricks.  They would be solid, not hollow.  They would fit in with the granite "décor" down there, too. 

Thank you!  Just what I wanted---I get tunnel vision sometimes.  Back to the drawing boards.  Ha!


----------



## maggiemae

Oh yes, go with the pavers or the windsor stones.  And they are high enough that any moisture would not damage anything on your shelves (if they are in air tight containers).You want to keep it with the style it is.  Too pretty to cover up with drywall!  And then the shelves with barn wood gives an extra old feel!  Oh, I am excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, the plumber came out today....not good news.  Both bathrooms upstairs need basically new internal parts replaced.  Does not surprise me, this house is 31 years old and it was built when they were building them as fast as they could in the 80's when there was a "building boom" around here. So they did not use the best quality supplies.  But then again, I think we got our money's worth for 31 years!  Atleast we have one workable shower and then we have a garden tub.  So we can get clean!  I just do not want anymore leaks through the ceiling downstairs!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  Too pretty to cover up with drywall! ...


 Oh Maggie, you made me laugh.  You haven't seen the rest of the basement walls.   Not a whole lot prettier than that wall.  I was being a little silly about "décor." 

Anyway, grey Windsor stones.  Had to Google it. That would be perfect! They would look even better with mortar in between, imo.  And now I know what to call them when I go get them---if I can find them.  Thanks.  I guess I have to do this, now.  :eewwk:


----------



## maggiemae

They have them at Home Depot and Lowes!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, the plumber came out today....not good news.  Both bathrooms upstairs need basically new internal parts replaced.  Does not surprise me, this house is 31 years old and it was built when they were building them as fast as they could in the 80's when there was a "building boom" around here. So they did not use the best quality supplies.  But then again, I think we got our money's worth for 31 years!  Atleast we have one workable shower and then we have a garden tub.  So we can get clean!  I just do not want anymore leaks through the ceiling downstairs!



Oh boy, sorry to hear that.  And most of that expensive work will be hidden behind the walls, so you won't see an improvement.  At least I assume you will get new fixtures.  It takes me forever to pick out things like plumbing fixtures.  The plumbing in my bathroom upstairs is about 30 years old too.  But I had real good plumber put that in. I can still remember him hollering to his helper one day, "Now Maynard, you have to get that shower level, or it won't drain!" :eewwk:


----------



## maggiemae

Yep, he said he would have to order the parts.  At this point, I really do not care what the fixtures look like on the showers.  We do not have a lot of guests (if any) that it would matter.  I do like better looking sink faucets.


----------



## NancyNGA

Is this as bad as posting a picture of what you ate for breakfast?  layful:





I've been cleaning dirt and old mortar off the wall and re-discovered this brick. It was lying in the dirt in the basement when I bought the house and I saved it. The corner was already gone. It is not a clay brick, more like white stone. 

I like to imagine the history of things like this.   Who could Florence and Annie be? What was the occasion?  Was the brick made when the house was built?  I prefer to imagine that Annie was the woman who first lived in the house, and her sister (or mother), Florence, gave it to her when she and her husband started to build it. An old neighbor told me the husband died before the house was completed, but she lived in it until near her death. Very sad. 

Flo & Annie would probably be surprised if they knew someone who is not even a relative would be interested in it.

First change in plans already! The concrete curb should go a few inches higher than the step (long story).   That is doable.  

I hate digging around the foundation of the house. I keep thinking the bricks are probably deteriorating and the house will fall down.  They sometimes didn't do foundations carefully back then.  Sure don't ever want any building inspectors in the basement. Ha!


----------



## Meanderer

My first thought is that it is from a cemetery marker or memorial.  Maybe they were Sisters.


NancyNGA said:


> Is this as bad as posting a picture of what you ate for breakfast?  layful:
> 
> View attachment 35246
> 
> View attachment 35247
> 
> I've been cleaning dirt and old mortar off the wall and re-discovered this brick. It was lying in the dirt in the basement when I bought the house and I saved it. The corner was already gone. It is not a clay brick, more like white stone.
> 
> I like to imagine the history of things like this.   Who could Florence and Annie be? What was the occasion?  Was the brick made when the house was built?  I prefer to imagine that Annie was the woman who first lived in the house, and her sister (or mother), Florence, gave it to her when she and her husband started to build it. An old neighbor told me the husband died before the house was completed, but she lived in it until near her death. Very sad.
> 
> Flo & Annie would probably be surprised if they knew someone who is not even a relative would be interested in it.
> 
> First change in plans already! The concrete curb should go a few inches higher than the step (long story).   That is doable.
> 
> I hate digging around the foundation of the house. I keep thinking the bricks are probably deteriorating and the house will fall down.  They sometimes didn't do foundations carefully back then.  Sure don't ever want any building inspectors in the basement. Ha!


----------



## NancyNGA

Don't know, Meanderer. It's probably something completely different and totally unromantic. 

Another coincidence.  In a post here last week I wondered if people collected flat rocks (say from river bottoms) for some purpose, rather than just rousting out snakes.  Then in the Cowboy thread, I posted about the movie _Shepherd of the Hills_.  In Part 6 of that movie, at 2:20-2:30, there is a man unloading flat rocks from a wagon. Doesn't tell me what they were for, but interesting timing.

Shepherd of the Hills (Part 6) 2:20

A captured image from the video.



Btw, I believe that is Fuzzy Knight doing the lifting.


----------



## Meanderer

He worked for the Highway Department, over in the little Town of Flatrock.


----------



## maggiemae

Have you thought that maybe a letter is missing and it could be "Dannie" or "Fannie", etc. ?  But as I look at it again, with the letter spacing, it is probably "Annie".  Wow, interesting!  I think you can go to the court house in your area and do a research of the property and it's past owners.  What a find!


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae.  Picked up a few blocks from Lowes---a little rougher cut, and more granite looking than concrete block.  They will look fine.  Two things I can't do neatly are lay blocks and finish concrete. I think it's an art that takes lots of practice.  I'll muddle through.  Maybe these will be easier.

Another puzzle.   The lady that owned my house rented out rooms, like a bed and breakfast.  I found her log book from 1939-1942. Her name was not on it, but it had this picture stuck inside.  He is in a WWI uniform.  Was that her husband?



Meanderer, I'm going to Flatrock you. layful: [I just made that up.  It sounds impressive.]   All the pieces of all my puzzles have to be put together eventually.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, I think that an imperfect looking finish to your block work would fit in better with the existing finish.  Call it rustic.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, I think that an imperfect looking finish to your block work would fit in better with the existing finish.  Call it rustic.


THAT is what I call diplomacy.  ... Will definitely have to strive for the rustic look.   
.
.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, they will look so good!  The trick is to get the first row (or bottom row) as level as possible and the next rows should go on easy.  As for concrete mix...I always used the Quickrete brand.  Just mix it the consistency of a cake mix batter.  You can always add a little more water as needed but don't make it too thin.  And just smoothing and "patting" it until smooth.  Takes a little practice, but you will get the hang of it in no time.  I'm excited....wish I could be there to help you! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...I'm excited....wish I could be there to help you! LOL



Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, maggiemae.

Wish you could help, too.  I could hand you the blocks and you could lay them all.   I'd be your assistant gofer.   Be patient.  I'm slow because I'm still thinking.  Too much.  

More later...


----------



## Meanderer

Laying block is a piece of cake, Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, I could never frost a two layer cake very well either, but it tasted just as good.


----------



## NancyNGA

More on shelf project.  Promise not to elaborate on all the things I know from experience could go wrong  because of this strange house, which, notwithstanding, I love dearly most times.   [Btw, _notwithstanding_ is my favorite word.  Glad I finally got a chance to use it. ]

All the blocks are laid out where I think they should go, and the mortar is bought, but if I get this thing the wrong size, or in the wrong place, it can't be changed.  So I'm thinking now I should build the frame for the wall above first, and hold it up there to see just exactly how it will fit. There will almost surely be a problem I can't foresee.   The wall can be redone if I mess it up. 

 I'm not in the mood to do that though.   I was all psyched to try laying stones. {sigh}

Btw, the floor is at least 1/2" lower on one side where the shelves will go. Another thing to remember.   Picky, picky, picky...  

Heading out to check on the goats this afternoon. That may be enough work today, 'cause I'll have to think about that wall now.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

I refuse to admit how long it took me to figure that one out.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I know how you are feeling...I will analyze and think in my mind a hundred different scenarios after researching a project on line!  Yep, "dry fitting" before you actually apply any mortar will save a lot of time. The 1/2" difference can be adjusted with a bit more mortar on that side.  But my theory has always been..."It's my house and if it's not perfect, so be it.  Let the next owners deal with it after I'm dead and gone"!


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggie, the problem is, every project I do it's always for the _first_ time, so there is no experience to draw upon.  Except painting, which I hate.  Which reminds me, have you thought anymore on your painting job?  Don't want to put pressure on you.  Just asking. 

The next owners of my house will almost surely have a bulldozer ready.  The lot is worth more than the house.  I just have to get, hopefully, 20 more years out of it.



maggiemae said:


> ... my theory has always been..."It's my house and if it's not perfect, so be it. ...



But will I be expected to post a picture, if it comes out awful?  That's the catch. :eewwk:


----------



## maggiemae

Just a thought...why would you start from the top and then down?  I would build my stone wall from the bottom at the height you wanted it and then put a couple of stones on each end that you could lay a shelf on and then add  more stones to each end (depending how high you needed the opening to be) and lay another shelf.  Does that make sense?  I'm not sure I would go to the trouble of building a frame.  What are you storing down there? LOL

And I don't even want to talk about painting until this plumbing work gets corrected!  I can only deal with one project at a time! LOL  And now it looks like we are going to have an early Spring and I will want to be outside playing in the dirt!  No rest for the weary!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Just a thought...why would you start from the top and then down?  I would build my stone wall from the bottom at the height you wanted it and then put a couple of stones on each end that you could lay a shelf on and then add  more stones to each end (depending how high you needed the opening to be) and lay another shelf.  Does that make sense?  I'm not sure I would go to the trouble of building a frame.  What are you storing down there? LOL


You will be sorry you asked.  The wall I'm referring to is easier thought  of as just the back side of the shelves.  The granite basement wall is very uneven, with big stones jutting out in odd places.  You can't attach anything to it.  Too hard to drill into.  The shelves have to be straight up and down.  What looks straight up and down to the eye right now may not be, at least not all the way across. Hard to explain.  You almost have to be there and see it.  



maggiemae said:


> And now it looks like we are going to have an early Spring and I will want to be outside playing in the dirt!  No rest for the weary!


I know, some of my daffodils are out already and the mockingbirds are singing!!!  Next thing---lawn mowing!  No!  Not yet.


----------



## NancyNGA

Just logging in to prove by picture that I'm not _completely_ loafing.  Part of today spent chiseling off protruding bits of mortar, like this big blob, which would have made shelves not fit in the space neatly. layful:

Before and after. (Surely I can lay blocks this well. )









The situation down there is not like anything found anywhere on the internet. I'll have to make it up as I go along.

Dentist wants to make another impression in the morning.   Then out to check on the goats in the afternoon, then pick up some lumber.  Maybe I'll get started Wednesday.


----------



## maggiemae

Whoa, you did a great job!  You are on your way now!  Ick, I hate doing those impressions...mouth full of goo!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Whoa, you did a great job! You are on your way now!...



Ha! Ha!  You are too nice.  :rose:


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, why don't you embed the"Mystery" tile, you came across, into the mortared base?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, why don't you embed the"Mystery" tile, you came across, into the mortared base?



Meanderer, that is great idea.  I actually considered it. It would really confuse the heck out of the next owner, wouldn't it. [Oh wait, the bulldozers will be coming.]    It would have to be on a corner to get both sides to show.  I'll see if I can work it out, just for fun.


----------



## maggiemae

Meanderer, that would be such a wonderful thing!  Nancy, if this house is so old, you need to have it put on the register.  It should never be torn down!  Check with the Historical Society in your area and see what they can do to keep it standing.  You might be surprised what old history is in that house!  You have done such a good job maintaining it.  Such a shame to let some contractor tear it down to build "student housing" and you know that is what they would do.  There are "Old Ghosts" there that would not be happy! LOL  Just messing with you!


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, the house is just a little old bungalow style, nothing special.  So far I've heard no ghosts. 

 Today I'm going to *try* to get started on something.   Got some lumber. Heading to the basement to wander around a bit.   First I have to clear out a bigger place to work.


----------



## Meanderer

The Bungalow Mystery is the third volume in the Nancy Drew Mystery Stories series written under the pseudonym Carolyn Keene.


----------



## maggiemae

I don't care if it is a bungalow, it has a lot of history there!

I am ready to cry, the plumber came out today and reworked both showers with new "guts" and fixtures (which I was very pleased with the way they looked).  I went up and took a shower tonight and guess what?  It is still leaking downstairs in the kitchen!  So there is something more going on there.  Got to call him back in the morning.  I have been researching it on line and it could be either the shower drain (which was repaired in 2002) or the shower head (which was repaired in 2012).  From what I have read, it is never, never the shower pan that is cracked (it's a one piece fiberglass unit).  I did see on YouTube how to check if it is a shower drain issue.  Put a plastic plate on the drain and seal it with duct tape.  Fill the shower bottom with water and walk around the drain.  Have someone downstairs to see if it leaks.  We will see.  I am at my wits end with these plumbing issues!


----------



## NancyNGA

Oh no!  I'm sorry Maggie.  I can imagine how frustrated you are.   The drain in my guest bath shower sprang a leak a few years ago.  It was because I never used it, and whatever putty they used to seal it dried up and cracked.  Hope the plumber can come out ASAP and fix it without tearing out more stuff.  Good thing you tried it out right away.


----------



## NancyNGA

Just reporting a *little* progress on the shelves yesterday, but not much.

This is the frame I was talking about, temporarily stuck up against the wall.  It will form the back of the shelves.  I'll adjust the bottom after laying the blocks and concrete, then make another frame for the front and hook them together (somehow ).  






This "trial run" thing was unnecessary if you know what you're doing, but I don't, and wanted to make sure everything would fit well before laying blocks that can't be removed.  The frame is square, level, and plumb, and I was able to push it as far back as possible.  

These shelves will need to be enclosed on  the back, because there will be large gaps behind in places. If something falls back there, it can't ever be recovered. I don't want this thing sticking out into the basement any more than necessary, so the backing material should be attached _behind_ this frame first. _Engineered-wood_ barn siding would be too heavy---I can barely lift just this frame. Will try 1/4" plywood instead.

The new blocks look grey in sunlight, but blue in fluorescent light.  Might should have gone with just plain old red clay bricks.  Oh well... 

 Now I can mark off where to lay those blocks, based on where this wall sits, and how deep I want the shelves.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe you can cover the top with a board to keep things from falling down behind?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Maybe you can cover the *top* with a board to keep things from falling down behind?


By *top*_, _do you mean install the backing material on the face of the rear frame (after it is secured), instead of behind (before)?  If so, two things I wouldn't particularly like about that.

 1. I think it would make it messy to connect the front and rear frames together to make the shelves, unless I cut a bunch of  small pieces, one for each shelf.

2. It would cut out 3.5 inches of depth to the shelves, making them stick out in the room that much more. 

However, it may come down to that in the long run. 

 But maybe you meant something else?  If so, I'm _always_ interested in hearing ideas and advice.


----------



## Aunt Bea

An inexpensive option might be to put a sheet of heavy plastic or a blue tarp over the back.  I thought about cardboard from a refrigerator box or some other large item but I'm afraid it would not last, unless it was treated/painted, if moisture seeps through the concrete.  If you construct the shelves on the basement floor you could staple the plastic to the back of the shelves before putting them into position.

Good luck!


----------



## Meanderer

I meant that after you install the shelves, make sure to cover the space between the backboard and the wall, to prevent something falling down behind it.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks everyone.  I thought about  stuffing it full of insulation back there.  No moisture would "seep" in, but the place is generally humid in the summer months.  Things rust a lot.  Refrigerator cardboard would probably hold up.  Remember, I only got probably 20 more years (if I'm lucky).  Ha!


----------



## Meanderer

You have to look out for mold.  Ventilation may be best. (...shelf unit...not you!)


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> You have to look out for mold. ... (...shelf unit...not you!)


:lol:   Is that the first sign of the end?  When one starts to mold?


----------



## Meanderer

Have you considered using peg board for the backing, which would allow for ventilation and extra storage?


----------



## maggiemae

Peg board is an excellent idea!  What are you storing on those shelves?  Is it something you could put in clear plastic storage containers?  Would not have to worry about anything falling behind the shelves.  I have some metal shelves in the basement that I have the clear totes and I use a marker to label the totes, .... Xmas Decor, Fall Decor, Painting Supplies, etc.


----------



## Shalimar

NancyNGA said:


> :lol:   Is that the first sign of the end?  When one starts to mold?


I always thought it was moss that predicted terminal decrepitude??


----------



## NancyNGA

What is this "peg board" and "totes" and "markers" of which ye all speak?   You guys are so organized. :lol:




maggiemae said:


> What are you storing on those shelves?  Is it something you could put in clear plastic storage containers?  Would not have to worry about anything falling behind the shelves. ....








Maggiemae, this will be small stuff, not much bigger than paint cans, like jars and boxes full of nails and screws, detergent, spray cans, wood filler, small tools, shoe box size plastic containers, motor oil.....    I don't know now.   Maybe I won't have enough stuff to put in it. :eewwk:  You all have got me to thinking again.  {sigh}    

I already have some deep free-standing heavy-duty shelves for big stuff.


----------



## NancyNGA

Shalimar said:


> I always thought it was moss that predicted terminal decrepitude??


Me too.  That's why I try to keep moving and rolling.


----------



## maggiemae

I get it...I have one of those shelves too.  I keep my miscellaneous nails, screws, and any other hardware (that I, for some reason, will not throw out because you never know when you might need it) in Christmas cookie tins that I have kept through the years.  Wish I had a tote with small and big bills of money! LOL  I have got so many half empty paint cans it is really sad.  But I don't know how to get rid of them.  The garbage people do not want you putting them in the garbage.  And they are not lead based.  I read somewhere that if they are water based you can leave them open for awhile and the water will evaporate and you can scoop out the remains or stuff with newspaper.  We do not have a recycle place around here for paint.

Don't worry....build a shelf and the stuff will come!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  The garbage people do not want you putting them in the garbage.  And they are not lead based.  I read somewhere that if they are water based you can leave them open for awhile and the water will evaporate and you can scoop out the remains or stuff with newspaper.  We do not have a recycle place around here for paint....



Here you can fill half empty water based paint cans with cat litter, let them dry a little, then put them in the trash.  The main thing they don't want is liquid spilling out all over everything.



maggiemae said:


> ... Don't worry....build a shelf and the stuff will come!


So true.

Is your plumber scheduled to come back yet?

Btw, have you seen the deer lately?


----------



## maggiemae

Called the plumber today...we are pretty sure it is the drain pipe (or the gasket on the drain).  It was replaced in 2002, so it is probably worn out.  I ran the shower (with no one in it) and no leak.  I guess the weight of a person would cause a worn gasket to have water seep out.  I did a lot of research online (I'm sure he was impressed with that) LOL.  Anyway, he can't get here until next week.  So what is another weekend?  Atleast, we have another shower we can use in the mean time.  

Oh me, the deer!  Last week my grandson and I were sitting on the sun porch one morning and we looked out and saw one deer walk up the side yard and then five more came up with the big buck at the back of the pack!  It was something to see!  Then our little dogs started barking and they took off into the woods.  I wish I had my camera ready.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Oh me, the deer!  Last week my grandson and I were sitting on the sun porch one morning and we looked out and saw one deer walk up the side yard and then five more came up with the big buck at the back of the pack!  It was something to see!  Then our little dogs started barking and they took off into the woods.  I wish I had my camera ready.


Great!  I remember you were worried about them not having enough to eat last fall. Seems like all of them are females here.

 I walked out the back side of the barn last week and surprised two half grown ones very close by, maybe 50 feet away. Wished I'd had a camera too, but they were long gone in an instant.


----------



## Meanderer

The contents of your shelves remain a mystery


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, if these shelves come out looking neat, I'll probably just leave them empty.  Ha!

Today is goat check afternoon---good excuse for not starting anything big, like laying blocks.    Instead, drawing sketches of how to put the two frames together, add shelves, and still make it look pretty from the front.layful: 

Latest idea _(update) _---side view, inside, one shelf, all 2x4 except noted.  Shelf material plywood. 



Lots of work.  Lots of seams. Lots of places to look messy.   Wish I had a band saw to cut out corners.


----------



## Meanderer

Remember....rustic......rustic.....rustic!nthego:


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, time is on your side...just do it at your own pace.  Oh my goodness, if you think it looks messy, so be it.  It's not like "Southern Living Magazine" or "This Old House" magazine is going to be doing an article about it.  Many projects I have done over the years were not perfect by any means.  But it's my house and I don't care.  Atleast I did the best I was capable of doing.  You are too much of a perfectionist!  Let it go girl!

Yippee, the plumber called today around 11:00 AM and he had got finished with a job earlier than he had thought and he came out and fixed the drain in the shower.  The chaulk was dry and brittle.  Well, "duh", after 15 years I guess so!  He fixed it and did not charge me!  Win, Win!  I will be happy after someone takes a shower again and no leak!  We will see what happens!


----------



## Meanderer

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, time is on your side...just do it at your own pace.  Oh my goodness, if you think it looks messy, so be it.  It's not like "Southern Living Magazine" or "This Old House" magazine is going to be doing an article about it.  Many projects I have done over the years were not perfect by any means.  But it's my house and I don't care.  Atleast I did the best I was capable of doing.  You are too much of a perfectionist!  Let it go girl!
> 
> Yippee, the plumber called today around 11:00 AM and he had got finished with a job earlier than he had thought and he came out and fixed the drain in the shower.  The chaulk was dry and brittle.  Well, "duh", after 15 years I guess so!  He fixed it and did not charge me!  Win, Win!  I will be happy after someone takes a shower again and no leak!  We will see what happens!


....he's putty in your hands!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...
> Yippee, the plumber called today around 11:00 AM and he had got finished with a job earlier than he had thought and he came out and fixed the drain in the shower.  The chaulk was dry and brittle.  Well, "duh", after 15 years I guess so!  He fixed it and did not charge me!  Win, Win!  I will be happy after someone takes a shower again and no leak!  We will see what happens!



Great news! :banana:  I know how happy you are to get that over with. (Same thing that was wrong with mine.)


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, time is on your side...just do it at your own pace.  Oh my goodness, if you think it looks messy, so be it.  It's not like "Southern Living Magazine" or "This Old House" magazine is going to be doing an article about it.  Many projects I have done over the years were not perfect by any means.  But it's my house and I don't care.  Atleast I did the best I was capable of doing.  You are too much of a perfectionist!  Let it go girl!



But I like this kind of stuff.  The figuring out how to do it is the fun part.  And it's probably a once in a lifetime thing. Doubt if I'll ever build more shelves. Might as well do it up the best you can.  Plus, if you do something wrong in the middle steps it can cause _extreme pain _at every step afterwards. Ask me how I know.

I don't like repetitive things.  One shelf will be fun to do.  Five of them won't. The 3rd one will likely be the best.  By the 5th one, I'll get impatient.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_Yes!  _I like that design! You can't go wrong with it.  Will change my plans, again.


----------



## NancyNGA

Half the wall is laid.  This job ranks right up there with painting, on my all time un-favorites list.     Forget level.  Every block appears to be unique, a different size and shape in all directions.   Can't fit in the "Florence to Annie" block.   It needs to be on a corner so the year shows too.  There will be other block laying jobs.  In fact I've already got one in mind now.  

Stopped because I have to cut some blocks before going on.   I suppose it's OK to continue  before the others set.


----------



## Meanderer

The "Lawrence to Frannie" block will just have to wait.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> The "Lawrence to Frannie" block will just have to wait.


Meanderer, that sounds like a spoonerism.  In fact I used a wet spoon to smooth out my joints today.  layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Finished the wall last night. Mortar was a little too dry the first half. Started using spray bottle to dampen the blocks.  Things went much better second half.  Should have practiced first.  It is still wet and ugly this morning. Definitely _rustic_. (Pictures come out looking fuzzy.  )






Next step, pour concrete behind wall.  While it sets I can work on the second frame.  Heading out to Lowes for supplies late this afternoon.  Tomorrow is _Goat Day Afternoon_.


----------



## Meanderer

...probably the mortar dust on the lens!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...probably the mortar dust on the lens!



I'm too slow to create much dust.     I wonder if it might be something in the stones and granite---tiny specks you can see sparkle in the sunlight.  Do you suppose they might be reflecting the flash on the camera in funny ways? 

 Or maybe I just don't have a steady hand anymore.


----------



## maggiemae

Oh my gosh, Nancy, you did a GREAT job with the stones!  Love it!  Most people think of doing stone outside but you just proved they can work any where!  Our neighbors across the street worked all last spring building that kind of stone work for flower beds.  They used the beige colored stones and it looks sooo good.  Maybe when they are gone to work, I will go and sneak a picture! LOL  Don't want them to think I am spying on them!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Oh my gosh, Nancy, you did a GREAT job with the stones!  Love it!  Most people think of doing stone outside but you just proved they can work any where!  Our neighbors across the street worked all last spring building that kind of stone work for flower beds.  They used the beige colored stones and it looks sooo good.  Maybe when they are gone to work, I will go and sneak a picture! LOL  Don't want them to think I am spying on them!



Beige might have been better.  These are too bluish.  Maybe I'll smear some red clay mud on them.    Apparently for outdoor retaining walls, they recommend NO mortar.  Drains better.  :shrug:

Better make sure *all* the neighbors are gone.  Someone will tell them.  Ha!


----------



## maggiemae

Nope, you picked the right color.  It matches the walls you already have there because there is so many color variations.  I would not change a thing!  And as they dry out...they will get lighter.


----------



## NancyNGA

_11:30_:  On a short break.  I've been mixing and shoveling concrete from a wheelbarrow. Got out of shape this winter, so this is very good exercise.  How come the second bag of concrete is always heavier than the first.   

Started out this week with 5 left over bags of concrete and mortar.  Hope to come out with none left over when this is finished.  Just for fun, I was trying to think of the worst possible scenario: that I come up short and have to run to the store. No wait, even worse: that a wheelbarrow full of wet concrete tips over on the basement floor and that's *how* I come up short. :eewwk:

_Update 2:15: _ Finished! Only 1/2 bag of mortar mix left!!!   Used a little bit of leftover mixed concrete to repair an ugly spot in the foundation outside.  I like when things like this happen.  No waste. layful:

The front of the frame for these shelves is going to sit _right on top _of that block wall. Didn't want anything sticking out at the bottom to stub more toes on.  The remaining mortar will go on top of those blocks to even them out. Any left over will go in the back to fill in low spots. (talking to myself)

The hard part starts now.  :eewwk:

Taking off to check on the goats in an hour or so.  Full day.


----------



## NancyNGA

How come on something that won't ever be seen and doesn't matter one bit, I can do a half-way decent job of finishing concrete?  Every other attempt has been a failure.   I'm going to give this a name---Ethel.layful:  This was last night.   Want to give her 48 hours rest before I start banging around on her. Perfect timing because there are lots of stiff back muscles this morning.  Btw, Ethel is level.


----------



## Meanderer

....yep, it's level!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ....yep, it's level!


Meanderer, I just eyeballed Ethel, and lucked out this time.  Been having a run of good luck lately.  When's it gonna run out


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, you lied....you are a good concrete finisher!  It looks great!  I need some concrete repair on my driveway....are you available? LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, you lied....you are a good concrete finisher!...



No, I've got proof. One thing that helped this time...  Had to take off for 3 hours while checking on the goats.  Forced me to wait long enough.  Never had the patience before.    I remember when they poured my basement floor one summer.  The crew came first thing in the morning and didn't leave 'til dark.  Most of the time was spent waiting.


----------



## NancyNGA

_More lucky coincidences._

Last thing I do before going to bed, and first thing in the morning, is go check on Ethel. layful:

Last night I laid some boards out on top of the new concrete where the shelf frame will go, just to double check space, and left them there. This morning it was raining pretty steady, probably had been all night. Only* under* one board this morning is a little puddle of water!  What in the world?!?

Apparently water is dripping off the electric line, hitting the meter box, and running down into the basement from the top of the basement wall behind the box.  So many little coincidental things had to happen at just the right time and just the right place to even notice this. 

 The most bizarre is a little dab of leftover concrete I slapped behind that little brick wall just to get rid of it. That funneled the water onto the concrete.  The boards kept it from evaporating.  Otherwise the water would have just seeped down the wall behind those bricks and disappeared from sight.  



How lucky is it that I found this today! It has no doubt been happening for years and I never knew it. Will try to put some flashing around that meter box and seal the old mortar so water beads off, rather than penetrates.  Or should I let it breathe?  I don't think so. It can breathe from inside. 

 The sun is out now.:sunshine:


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, are you and Ethel still "breathing"?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer... I suppose you hoped I'd be all done and you wouldn't have to witness all the boring minute-by-minute details and pictures?  

Wrong! :hatlaugh: 

As far as breathing, for the last 3 days the air in the basement has been too cold, and the air around here, too hot, so I got out of the mood.  I'm retired.  Don't have to work when I don't want to. Back on track today.  Only one minor injury so far---Bandaid level. Can't be used as an excuse.  Ethel is doing fine also.   

The most time-consuming part of this job is keeping track of where you laid the measuring tape.   On the positive side, while looking for it, I've found numerous other tools I was looking for last week.    

Maybe there will be some progress to report soon.   Thanks for asking.


----------



## Meanderer

We had a record breaking 68 degrees today, with a week of 60's predicted. Very strange, but welcome.  Those shelves will wait on you, so take your time and relax!


----------



## NancyNGA

Just to prove I am working... layful:

This is the back frame finished and clamped exactly where it will go. It doesn't look like much progress from before, but it took me *a lot* of time and adjustments to get it to fit in there and hang just right. Any crookedness is due to the camera angles (honest!).  It deserves a name: Fred. 






 Ethel is still a little low on the left side, but I intended to fill in with mortar where that happened anyway. I have to take Fred back down, attach plywood to his rear and put him back.  This will take all day probably. I chose quarter inch plywood for the back---good stuff. [Hey! You only live once. ]

The good news is Fred is much easier to lift up there now because Ethel helps.  Pretty sure we can do it now.


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe you could spray paint a message on the wall behind Fred, for future generations? Something uplifting?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, I'd rather confuse them, just for fun.






And don't forget about the bulldozers coming.


----------



## Meanderer

Here's to Ethel & Fred!

"The great Ethel Merman having a belt-off with Fred Astaire. Not quite a fair match considering the quote that even when Ethel died, they still had to shoot her voice. Two greats in a charming and funny duet".


----------



## Aunt Bea

At least toss a quarter or put a local newspaper in a zip lock bag for future generations to find when the next remodel takes place!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Here's to Ethel & Fred! ....



Those are some great old songs in that video.  I really enjoyed it. Ethel Merman was popular when I was a kid and before, so I only saw her a few times on TV.  I always assumed it was just me that thought she was loud. So  I guess that was her trademark.


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> At least toss a quarter or put a local newspaper in a zip lock bag for future generations to find when the next remodel takes place!


My, my, what romantics you folks are.    May be a place to stash that "Florence to Annie" brick?  Probably not a good idea.  I'll be itching to look at it again then, just because I can't.  layful: 

 Maybe I'll just spray paint "To Aunt Bea, Meanderer, and maggiemae " on the wall. 

Remember....


----------



## NancyNGA

This is Fred's new backside.  I've had no experience working with plywood that thin before. What could go wrong, I wonder. 






On the left in the picture is the edge of the *front* frame finished last night.  He is the (hopefully) identical twin of Fred.  It's been quite a juggling act to work with these big things in limited space, close to where they will finally go.

The last tricky part is to put a board along the ceiling that is level.  None of the floor joists are even across the bottom---typical problems with an old house. Trouble is it will show out front. How to make it look neat   Will take a stab at it later tonight.


----------



## maggiemae

Old Fred looks pretty dang good!  And after you get him all dressed up he will be one good looking dude!  And after Ethel's little "face lift", they will be the perfect couple!


----------



## NancyNGA

Love your picture and your description, maggiemae.   :lol:


----------



## Meanderer

You could paint a new version: "*Nancy Was Here*"!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> You could paint a new version: "*Nancy Was Here*"!



:hatlaugh:

 The glue should be dry now.  So many possibilities.  So little time left to decide.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Some days nothing seems funny.  Other days, _everything_ seems funny, and I have to control myself (i.e., not post too many cartoons).  layful: Today is one of those days.  Better go check on the goats.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, you could write a Best Seller!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, you could write a Best Seller!



Ha! Ha!  Best selling bookshelf, you mean?  

Decided to give Fred's backside a couple coats of polyurethane, hoping to discourage moisture absorption. Caused some delay. (my excuse)   He was easy to get up there. Could have used thicker plywood after all. 






One of those top boards looks bowed now---the upper one.  May take him back down and work on that. Don't like cracks appearing on the edges.   Need bigger shims!!!!! layful:


----------



## Meanderer

Go for the Rustic look, don't worry, once the shelves are full, you won't see them.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Go for the Rustic look, don't worry, once the shelves are full, you won't see them.



Yeah, come to think of it, that top board won't show anyway once I get the front part up.  The front half is the one where I need to get the top board really straight.  

See, this is an unusual way to build shelves, I know.  Normally you would build the whole thing and just set it in there.  But I could never lift it that way.

1:40 pm:  Headed out to check on the goats.  Hopefully will have some energy left to continue working after I get back.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ran into the first real problem---attaching Fred to the concrete.   Instructions said you needed a hammer drill, and I *thought* I had one, but apparently it's an impact driver instead.   Only hammers when there is resistance to turning.  It isn't budging.    Need a Plan B.   Maybe the clay bricks would be softer.  Maybe just risk ruining a drill and keep at it.  






_Update_:  It's working!  Just need patience and let the drill rest occasionally.  Whew!!!


----------



## Pappy

Nancy...did you go for coffee this morning?


----------



## Meanderer

Our Coffee is not Baaahd!


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Nancy...did you go for coffee this morning?



Pappy, not my kids.  Mine are all seniors. 



Meanderer said:


> Our Coffee is not Baaahd!



  No coffee until noon today. 

 Sorry for  posting nonsense about the concrete screws.  I panicked.   Probably needed more coffee.  

Have you guys ever seen the goats without ears (the lobes)?   The breed is call LaMancha.  Supposedly they are very sweet and gentle.  Takes a while getting used to the looks though.


----------



## Meanderer

That may explain why I have never seen a LaMancha wearing glasses.


----------



## Pappy

Can't say that I have, Nancy. But I like their markings.


----------



## NancyNGA

The shelf project is being delayed.  Fred's identical twin, Barney, needs a header board fastened to the ceiling.  It is 6'4" long.  Holding it up there is a pain. 

My solution. 






The lowest floor joist bows down from the wall.  I should have thought of that!   Belt sander took off 1/4".  Fun sanding over your head.  So I get it up there with that board in *just the right place*, start to drill the first pilot hole, and the drill bit breaks off.  Like this.





　
Solution?  All I can think of is turn the board over and deal with it later.

Just needed a thinking break and thought this might give someone a chuckle. 

_2:40 pm_: It's up there.  Off to check on the goats now.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, it is looking so good!  I have never done a project that went as planned.  I think you are handling it well.  I probably would have had a hammer thrown across the room by now!


----------



## NancyNGA

*Last* picture for a while... 

Finished this much last night---Fred and Barney side by side. Mortar not dry yet.  Still needs a little touch up around the bottom corners to look neat.






Although one vertical support in the middle would probably have been enough, I did two because, when there is just one, your eyes tend to focus on it, and it looks ugly to me.  It also looks better if the middle section is slightly wider, imo.  

Final step is the individual shelves.  Planning on 5 rows, gradually getting smaller as they go up, if possible.   So there might be 5 x 3 = 15 little sections to do.  Haven't quite decided yet.  They will connect Fred with Barney. It's going to look more heavy duty when I'm finished, because I don't like skinny, dinky-looking, wood framed things.   

Anyway, the shelf building could be a long drawn out process. I may just squeeze some in now and then, between other chores. Will post a final picture _only_ when it's completely finished, unless something awful, but also amusing, happens in the meantime.


----------



## Meanderer

Looks good! Are you on budget?  Will someone, down the road, tear it all out thinking it is hiding a secret room?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, there is no budget. Believe it or not, I don't really care that much about having shelves.  If I did, I'd have had them long ago.  I enjoy trying to build things, especially with wood.  It's a bonus if the project happens to also be useful.  Not many hobbies like that. Also I can already tell a difference in upper body strength.

If you are asking how much it cost, I'm guessing just under $300 so far, maybe add at most $100 for the shelving depending on what I use. That's counting _everything_. Half of that was the plywood and the stones, but those ended up looking much better than I had hoped. Only I would have chosen beige stones.

I'm thinking now of running around the entire outside wall in the basement with a short stone wall about that height, between the brick pillars.  Maybe I'll post a couple of pictures why some day.  Too much junk stacked along the walls right now. Ha!

ps.  Today I found the earrings I lost 2 years ago down there.  Yay!

As far as "down the road", you keep forgetting...


(lamp)


----------



## NancyNGA

Mixing concrete for this project triggered some memories. 

Family concrete pouring events

Everyone has heard of barn raisings, but I bet no one ever thought of concrete pouring as a family get together.   The place in Ohio where I grew up was booming in the 50's---suburban area surrounding an industrial town.  Lots of housing construction going on after WWII.   It seemed one relative or another was pouring concrete foundations or pads for some project.  We kids would tag along to watch. It was all done from scratch.  There would be separate piles of sand, gravel and cement, and forms laid out.  Sometimes they would shovel and mix the concrete in a large metal trough that looked like a jon boat. Don't know what you called them.
 
We were the only ones in the family that had our own cement mixer. It was rigged up with an electric motor, like this one (only red ).







We would load it on the pickup and go help. They would fill in the forms one wheelbarrow load at a time, spread it out with hoes, level it with long boards.  It was an all day affair. The women would provide food, and we kids would watch until it got too boring, but it didn't take much to keep us interested. 









My dad always referred to our mixer as the "Putsy-Putsy" to me.   I assumed because of the sound it made, but then I happen on this song last night.  I guess that's where he got it.

Cement Mixer (Put-Ti-Put-Ti) (by Slim Gaillard, 1930's) performed by Liberace





 
 Original version:  Cement Mixer - Slim Gaillard Trio


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Just checking in....Hi Nancy, It's good that you have shelved your "Project" to take a breather, and are probably out checking your goats.  Enjoy your day!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, is your real name Dan (like in Piraro)?   

Yesterday (Monday) was goat check day.   They are fine.  Rusty still mean as ever.  I'm grateful for the extra minutes of daylight lately. Need to schedule a fence check soon. Electric current is down to near zero.

Nothing is new or interesting enough to mention.  I've been in a holding pattern. May do some trial and error on the shelving today, to figure out what I want. Still need to buy the materials. Today is trash collection day.  Maybe that will prove to be exciting.


----------



## Meanderer

: a perfectly good colon!


----------



## maggiemae

You two are crazy! LOL  I have a head cold right now that I would love to get rid of in that garbage can!  Got too many projects I want to get started but feel like crap!  Cannot remember the last time I had a bad cold.  Oh well, tomorrow is another day in the neighbor hood!


----------



## NancyNGA

Sorry that you have the head cold, maggiemae.  I know it's really frustrating when you've got things you want to do.   Just doing the everyday things you *have* to do is a struggle.  Hope it's over soon.

You should start a thread in this section when you do your projects.  

We can provide some helpful comments.   Speaking for myself, I'm not crazy.


----------



## NancyNGA

Today was another goat check day.  An absolutely gorgeous day.  Clear, high 75F, no wind, nearly a full moon tonight.  Just a couple of pictures. I bet I've already posted pictures of this, but these are the 2017 version.   The last time you will be able to see through the woods with no obstructions.  

This is right below  the barn above the road that goes to the cabin. What stands out most to me is that little patch of pink broom sedge grass in the distance.   I love this stuff, but it's useless.  People used to make brooms out of it.  When it turns pink, you know summer is over. It gives me a spooky feeling when it blows in the wind in the fields in winter. 






This is the woods below the house, and shows the first of several terraces starting just below the fence. 






I really should haved thinned out some of the worst trees long ago, when it would have been easy. It would have looked really nice after a few years, and the remaining trees would have been healthier.  Maybe I'll cut a few for the goats this summer.

Stopped by Lowes on the way home and got some lumber.  Almost decided to use 1" pine boards for the shelves instead of plywood. Plywood edges are so ugly  and big bulky sheets of plywood are hard to work with.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Nancy, Your pictures made me think of Anna and Harlan Hubbard, a couple of eccentric back to the land folks that kept a herd of goats.  Harlan was an artist and author of several books on the simple life that he and Anna lived.  I particularly liked Shantyboat and Payne Hollow Life on the Fringe of Society both chronicle the day to day life of these interesting people.

[video]http://www.harlanhubbard.com/History/lifeonthefringe.html[/video]


For the plywood shelves take a look at plywood edge banding, not sure how it would hold up in a damp basement but it does look nicer than the raw plywood edges.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/White-Birc..._clickID=fa8df60b-dd2d-4986-b64d-137ee4551208


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, thanks for the current pictures of your woods. They are beautiful!  I think you are on target, with 1 inch pine boards for shelving. They would be much easier to work with.  ....give it a simple, basic look.


----------



## NancyNGA

Bea, I started by following your link to Harlan Hubbard, and it spread out into so many other interesting links I got overwhelmed.  Keeping with the goat theme that runs through this diary, this is a woodcut by Hubbard.  I don't exactly know how a woodcut is made yet, but I'll find out. So many things to learn and so little time...    

Nannygoat and kids (Harlan Hubbard woodcut)






_"This PM I headed off the goats, or part of them way up the 
hollow and followed them back to the gate. I like to watch 
them -- who could enjoy the woods more. I wish I could 
get my living so directly and simply as they do. Theirs 
is an unhurried peaceful existence, they are cared for, 
and no effort or concern is required of them." 
_
-Harlan Hubbard Journal, October 23, 1961


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...  I think you are on target, with 1 inch pine boards for shelving. They would be much easier to work with.  ....give it a simple, basic look.


I made this shelf frame exactly three 2x4 widths (10.5") deep---Fred, Barney, and the space in between.    It will be easy to slip three 1x4's in there for the shelving.  Will save a *lot* of cutting.  And if there are any cracks left in between the boards it will look natural.  I replaced the inside floors of my kitchen cabinets with boards that way, and it looks good. Hard to explain in words, but you will see...before Christmas.


----------



## NancyNGA

_What went wrong? _

 Last night I started watching videos of the old Liberace Show, at first just to see if there was another funny song, like Cement Mixer. Then I watched him play songs that I had tried to play as a teenager, the Bumble Boogie, Nola, some classics ... and marveled at how he could remember so many different songs.  These are not tunes you can just ad lib by adding some standard accompaniments.

What finally came out of all this video watching, was a sense that he was just a genuinely nice person.  How in the world can one come to that conclusion so quickly, based on a few videos?  Made me question my judgement and gullibility.  

Finally I run across his appearance on the Groucho Marx show, _You Bet Your Life_.  At the 11:36 mark there is one back and forth, and I break into tears. 

https://youtu.be/DAnrzg2aI3U?t=11m36s 

 Gave me a case of the mean reds. The video has a similar effect in this morning's sun. I don't get it. 

 Better go work on the shelves. Probably shouldn't have posted this. Comes across as a little crazy.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> _What went wrong? _
> 
> Last night I started watching videos of the old Liberace Show, at first just to see if there was another funny song, like Cement Mixer. Then I watched him play songs that I had tried to play as a teenager, the Bumble Boogie, Nola, some classics ... and marveled at how he could remember so many different songs.  These are not tunes you can just ad lib by adding some standard accompaniments.
> 
> What finally came out of all this video watching, was a sense that he was just a genuinely nice person.  How in the world can one come to that conclusion so quickly, based on a few videos?  Made me question my judgement and gullibility.
> 
> Finally I run across his appearance on the Groucho Marx show, _You Bet Your Life_.  At the 11:36 mark there is one back and forth, and I break into tears.
> 
> https://youtu.be/DAnrzg2aI3U?t=11m36s
> 
> Gave me a case of the mean reds. The video has a similar effect in this morning's sun. I don't get it.
> 
> Better go work on the shelves. Probably shouldn't have posted this. Comes across as a little crazy.



Nancy, your question should be "What went right?" ...you followed your gut instincts, which are usually correct.  You were touched by him.  He was a very talented and  focused musician, genuinely a nice guy with a good sense of himself.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, your question should be "What went right?" ...you followed your gut instincts, which are usually correct. ...


Yes, but why (did I) get so emotional about it?  ..That is what went wrong.   

I think it involved a lot of issues all coming to a head at once. Not personal issues, in fact, only partly to do with Lee Liberace himself even.   More to do with the social climate right now. Obvious attempts to create divisions for purely selfish reasons.   It's getting tiresome. 

But I'm over it now.  Back to the shelves.


----------



## NancyNGA

Made some progress last night, but nothing that shows. Visual trial and error to decide how many, and the spacing, of the shelves. The frame looks heavy duty enough just the way it is.   Lots of work saved.   Picked up the rest of the lumber on the way back from goat checking today.  Ready to get started.

The only funny thing that happened in the last 24 hrs involved a belt sander (I lead a dull life).  Somehow I left it in the "locked on" position and plugged in to an extension cord.  When I plugged in the cord the sander went flying across the basement floor.  So I'm thinking it might be fun to try and race these things.  Even thought about posting it in the thread here, "Imaginary Sports We Want To Play."   But did a little checking and turns out belt sander racing has been going on for at least 23 years. There is even a BSRA (Belt Sander Racing Association).  






There is even a version with human drivers.   What?!?  No helmets???


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, you have got way too much time on your hands to be thinking about Belt Sander Races! LOL  But it was a dreary cold day, so I will give you a pass!  This weather is making me crazy.  After weeks of mid 60's and 70's and then we get this cold snap coming through?  Now, I gotta get out and cover up hydrangeas that are leafing out!  Reminds me of March 2015 when I called it my Ghost Garden!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, you have got way too much time on your hands to be thinking about Belt Sander Races! LOL  But it was a dreary cold day, so I will give you a pass!  This weather is making me crazy.  After weeks of mid 60's and 70's and then we get this cold snap coming through?  Now, I gotta get out and cover up hydrangeas that are leafing out!  Reminds me of March 2015 when I called it my Ghost Garden!



Ha!  Ha!  I really like your ghost garden, maggiemae.  Probably even spookier at night.  Forecast is predicting a low of 24F here Wed night, and high of 80F six days later.  That may be the coldest and hottest days since November.  The maple trees are going to get a big shock.  Probably got the folks at the Augusta National Golf Club in a tizzy.  They try to force the dogwoods and azaleas to both come out just in time for the Masters tournament.  I guess we'll survive.


----------



## maggiemae

Yep, I read where Augusta National was already upset because they were afraid the azaleas would already be bloomed out before the tournament!  Well, you cannot fight Mother Nature!  They could just put some fake flowers in the shrubs to accommodate the "Media"!  This tournament is not until well into April!


----------



## Meanderer

Puck Fair


----------



## Pappy

Kissing a goat is fine, but never kiss a pig. They'll squeal on you every time.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, :eeew: , go get the mouth wash, fast!  :lol:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, this is a photo of men chasing after the wild goat, 1953 Puck Fair.  (Video below)






Short video:  Capturing a wild goat, 1953 Puck Fair

I don't think that goat acted all that wild.  Maybe it was his second time around being King Puck. 
.
.


----------



## Pappy

NancyNGA said:


> Pappy, :eeew: , go get the mouth wash, fast!  :lol:



Its okay, Nancy. Tastes like chicken. Yuck.....


----------



## NancyNGA

.
.
.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I have been watching a show on DIY Network that might interest you.  It is "Maine Cabin Masters".  They restore old cabins but keep the integrity of the original cabin.  It is so interesting and fascinating.  If you can get that channel, it is worth a look.  There is one picture (one of many) they have at the beginning of the show that reminds me so much of your cabin.


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes I get DIY.  That show is on right now in fact, about tiny houses.  It will repeat after it's over.  I'll try to catch the opening at 10pm.  I used to watch DIY a lot.  Thanks.

No, I guess it was a different show.   Internet schedule said Maine Cabins. Oh well.   Will keep a lookout though.


----------



## maggiemae

I just did an "On Demand" through Xfinity and they have 11 episodes and I was still trying to find the picture that looked so much like your cabin but could not find it.  Maybe they did it before a commercial break.  And then again, my memory is not as good as it used to be, so it might have been another show! LOL  Anyway, it's a good series.


----------



## NancyNGA

Unable to keep up with the speed of belt sander racing, I decided to focus on something a little slower.  

[Referees are reviewing this video to see if there was a violation (eye poking beginning around 0:17). The decision will come sometime next week.]


----------



## Pappy

After watching this race for three days, the end is near, and the winner is.....darn, the tape ran out.


----------



## Meanderer

It's time for a pack of Camels!


----------



## NancyNGA

Robot jockeys.   That is interesting.   There seems to be a couple of contradictions here---like the traffic jams caused on the sidelines, and the low tech starting gate. Ha!  

Believe I'll stick with snails.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Not all snails are slow!

Look at that S car go!


----------



## NancyNGA

:lol:  So funny, Bea.


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, I've been searching Maine Cabins images.  Could this be the one?   It looks like mine, except the roof is reversed.


----------



## maggiemae

Yes, I think that is the one!  I am beginning to get really "addicted" to this show.  Their "accents" are so cute, especially the sister!  I have noticed they call them "Camps" instead of cabins.  Must be a "Maine" thing!?


----------



## NancyNGA

Yesterday, besides the usual stuff, I trimmed hooves on 3 of the goats.  Shorty's feet look the best I've ever seen them.  He has always had  bad feet, always at least one bad spot and split hoof walls,  but they have all grown out this time.  I'll try to keep up with him more often than the others, maybe they will stay that way. But it's probably just due to staying in the barn most of the winter, and not much rain.  

Monday, 10:45, second stage of tooth surgery, the big stage---setting the posts.  The rest is just waiting. I fogot how long the final waiting period was, but time is just flying lately, one day runs into another. My old doctor has recovered from his motorcycle accident, so he will do it.  Got to pick up the Rx for that today.

Tuesday, unless it looks like rain, I'm planning to do a serious fence check. Putting it in writing here.  No excuses.  Will need a couple of extra hours to do that, even if nothing is wrong.   Predicted high of 82F that day. 

Today I'll work on that shelving, off and on.


----------



## NancyNGA

All the shelf supports (30) are done, and the shelf boards (42) are cut to fit.  Just need to fasten them down permanently.  I'm no good at nailing finishing nails, especially in tight corners, and afraid of splitting some of the wood. Maybe just a few nails and some adhesive? Will think about it.


----------



## Meanderer

They look great, Nancy!  This is where a nail gun would come in handy. You could pre-drill the nail holes. How do you plan to finish the wood?  Solid white stain would protect the wood, and brighten up that space.  Unless you want the natural wood grain to show.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks.  I'll finish it in clear polyurethane.  I hate to paint over wood.

In spite of trying really, really, really, hard to get Fred and Barney to line up just right, they didn't quite.  I knew most that would happen. But it turned out ok, just a little extra work involved. 

Just remembered they make finishing _screws_ too, with small heads.  I used them on the porch screen frames. Another option.  Still thinking...    Don't have a good feeling about this part coming out well...right at the end, messing things up.

Off to see the dentist guy now....


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks.  I'll finish it in clear polyurethane.  I hate to paint over wood.
> 
> In spite of trying really, really, really, hard to get Fred and Barney to line up just right, they didn't quite.  I knew most that would happen. But it turned out ok, just a little extra work involved.
> 
> Just remembered they make finishing _screws_ too, with small heads.  I used them on the porch screen frames. Another option.  Still thinking...   *Don't have a good feeling about this part coming out well...right at the end, messing things up.*
> 
> Off to see the dentist guy now....



Have confidence, you will do fine!

The odd thing about shelves is that they tend to disappear when you fill them up, people only see the stuff that's on them!


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> ...The odd thing about shelves is that they tend to disappear when you fill them up, people only see the stuff that's on them!


Gee I never thought about that.  You are right, Bea!   I'll have to make sure all my junk is neat and clean.  But dusting the junk?  Nope.  :lol:


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, the shelves look soooo good.  Now, I see you are a perfectionist!  If it were me...."aww, it looks okay"!  But if you start dusting junk....we are going to have to find you some professional help! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Not a perfectionist, really, just gun-shy. I know from experience that every mistake you make always causes much more work later. 

Decided to go with the trim screws. Found a half box of stainless steel ones left over from the porch screen project.  I need _at most _162 screws.  I have 159.   Can probably find 3 more laying around if I have to.  





　
 I can predrill, then drill out a little space at the top to sink the heads without splitting anything or making hammer marks. Don't want things to catch on screw heads sticking up, whenever you drag stuff out of the shelf.

The teeth business went fine this morning. Actual surgery, if you can even call it that, lasted maybe 20 minutes at most.  The worst part again was the 1st shot in the roof of the mouth.  The drilling and screwing into the bone was more meaningful, since I just got through doing a lot of that into wood lately.    By 5pm you wouldn't know anything happened.    Just the waiting now.


----------



## NancyNGA

It was hot today, high 86F!  Ran across more new neighbors while checking the fence.  Looks like chickens in movable pens.






The donkey in the picture came right up to see me.  This one is different from the speckled one in their front pasture. The one up front yells occasionally, and you can hear him from the house. That's a long way away, but it's a nice sound, just a couple of _Hee-Haws _and that's it. 






All I found down on the fence was 1 small dead tree and a large bush, but there were 7 broken insulators elsewhere. Thought I did a thorough job of checking, but all that repair only brought the charge up to 2600 volts.  Unhooked the fence and the charger registered 7900 v, so it's not that.   I'm stumped (again).  Searching internet for clues. Maybe I should *walk* the fence instead.  It's easy to get distracted and miss something while driving. 

 Got out of shape over the winter. I can tell. 

Big thunderstorm after I got home, with lots of hail.  Satellite went off. Tomorrow maybe I'll start on those screws.  If each one takes only 1 minute rolleyes it should only take 2hrs 42mins to finish, assuming no breaks. 

Lots of wind and hail with the thunderstorm last night means likely more limbs will be down on the fence now.  Oh well...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Nancy, I saw this and thought of you.

For the goat who has everything!


----------



## NancyNGA

Bea, they would do that for sure.  The one on the left must be tied down or he'd be up there too.

They also like cars.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Teeth issues..._

Follow up appointment Monday at 12:15 with the tooth surgeon---routine, just to check if things are healing well.  Heck, I started eating popcorn yesterday. 

Made an appointment with the vet Wednesday at 2 pm.  Dixie is doing funny things with her mouth again, dropping pellets, but she's not losing weight and acts fine.   She will have to be given gas to check her teeth, so farm call not possible.  Lots of work to do to get ready. You can never predict all the things the goats might decide to do to ruin plans.  

 First day no rain predicted was Wed.  Fingers crossed.  Makes me nervous.


----------



## NancyNGA

It looks like I can't get away from goats. They are back.  Spotted them driving by last week and took a walk Saturday to check.  They are within 500 feet of my house in town.   They are part of a project, a small private grant, to study the feasibility of clearing rough pieces of land in town using goats. 

I read the proposal online that won the competition.  They were to use reclaimed materials as much as possible, and design temporary movable housing.  Apparently none of the housing proposals worked as well as the hauling trailer. The roof seems to have been modified.  Maybe to catch rain water? 







An old double bowl kitchen sink for a water trough.


----------



## Tabitha

This is a delightful thread.


----------



## NancyNGA

That's very nice of you, Tabitha. :rose: As I've said before, if this thread is at all interesting, it's the other people who contributed who made it so.


----------



## NancyNGA

Having now thought of just about everything that could possibly go wrong getting Dixie to the vet by myself today, I've decided to start 2 hours early preparing.  Sad thing is, we will probably have to wait another hour to actually see the vet after we get there, but I'm never late for an appointment.  

I haven't yet thought much about afterwards.  Except I bought a bag of rabbit-sized alfalfa pellets.  Maybe I'll have to cook oatmeal.   :eewwk:

Will leave here at 11am. If I go too early I'll be even more nervous. What if she's not there?    Never thought of that!  Just nervous chatter.  Please ignore. :lol:


----------



## NancyNGA

Things went pretty well today.  

Drew one of the vets that doesn't know much about goats, of course.  He found 2 loose teeth and just pulled them out with his fingers. He was afraid to keep her under gas very long because she might choke on saliva.  Said she had already lost a *bunch* of back teeth.  Couldn't say how many.  I don't think he paid much attention.  

Thought I'd gross everyone out just for fun so took a picture. layful: The tooth I found last month was NOT hers.  It is much different shape than the two new ones on the left. It's clear the one on the far left had been loose for a long time. Completely dried out at the root. The other one has a little dried blood on it. 






This is not good news.  The alfalfa pellets will not be good feed for her now.  I bought a couple more bags of the smaller rabbit pellets. She seems to eat those well.  Vet says she might inhale them and choke.  I doubt that.  Will check the internet for other options. She should do OK on browse and leaves through the summer.

Here she is, just before we took off.   She was a good girl today.


----------



## maggiemae

I was thinking about you today and the trip with Dixie!  Glad she was a good girl!  Oh the things we do for our animals!  You are a good Mama!  How many teeth has she lost?  Will she compensate for the tooth loss and be able to eat normal?  She is a pretty ole gal!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  How many teeth has she lost?  Will she compensate for the tooth loss and be able to eat normal?



No idea.  The vet said "a bunch."    Winter food will have to change. I'm thinking about it.  They will have to go out and browse some this summer.   I'll take them out a few times as soon as things green up a little more.  

You know what?!!   Last Friday that Maine Cabin Masters show was on at 8pm, and I made a mental note about it (big mistake), then forgot it.  Next time, I'll set the alarm on my cell phone.


----------



## Tabitha

Nancy did you make the "trailer/cage" for the goats? You are a clever lady!


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes, Tabitha.  It comes apart in 5 pieces that I can lift. I looked all over for some kind of cage to buy that was light enough to lift by myself, but couldn't find anything. My goats are too big.  Dixie weighed 168 lbs the last time she was weighed, but she is the smallest.  Otherwise I'd have to call in backup to help load the truck every time I had to take  a goat somewhere.   Thanks for asking.

Picture from yesterday, getting ready...



Can't resist posting pictures.


----------



## NancyNGA

My very first video (20 sec). layful:...Dixie chewing cud 3 days after the vet visit.  The black square thing below her chin is her beard growing out.  I chopped it off this winter to keep it out of the water trough. 

Chewing looks a _little_ odd, but you might expect that with "_a bunch_" of back teeth missing.  She doesn't act like it's painful.


----------



## Tabitha

Nancy that is such fun


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi Tabitha!   There is rarely a dull moment with goats.  If you didn't live so far away, I'd ship one of them to you.  

How are you doing?  Do you have to wear a big cast on your leg?


----------



## Tabitha

Hello Nancy. I'd love to live near you and your goats. It would be such fun ​Dixie is chewing quite well.

Thanks for asking about my leg. It is taking ages to heal.


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, if you're out there...  

Set my smartphone and didn't miss the Maine Cabin show this time.  It was about a tiny stone cabin with a vinyl covered wood extension.  They remodeled it inside and out. Tore off the porch with ropes and a boat, added a deck and a bedroom.  It looked so much better.  I liked the fact that they used simple inexpensive stuff, repurposed a lot of things.  More my style.

First time I've ever seen a remodel where they actually *reduced* the size of a kitchen.  It was good.   The accent *was* unusual.  It seemed to be a mixture of Boston (This Old House guys) and Canadian.  I guess that would make sense in Maine.  Thanks.


----------



## Pappy

I think I saw that episode, Nancy. I remember the boat pulling off the front porch.
Do you watch Building off the grid? It's a good show where they build completely off the grid. Just getting to the site can be an adventure.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> ...Do you watch Building off the grid? It's a good show where they build completely off the grid. Just getting to the site can be an adventure.


No Pappy, but I've watched the Barn Builders (?) show a few times.  The one where they go around reclaiming the wood from old deteriorating barns and sell it.   I used to work with a guy that did that years ago, before it was fashionable.   The lumber was so much stronger.  You can see that in my old house.  Hard to even drive a nail in the wood used for framing.


----------



## Pappy

I remember my grandfather tearing down his old barn which was put together using wood pegs instead of nails. It was forever getting that barn to come down. Probably was good for another hundred years.


----------



## NancyNGA

This is a segment of an old death certificate from 1918, and gave me a chuckle.  I hope something unusual is on mine to amuse ancestors. 





This came about because I discovered another picture---another tough looking bunch.





　
I had no idea who any of these people were, except I'm almost certain the little girl at the far left is my grandmother (father's mother), so to date the picture, add her age to the year 1889.  Around the turn of the century?   The women's clothing styles seem to fit that time. 

Assuming the older couple in the back row are her parents, these would be another set of my great grandparents.   I started searching public records but didn't get very far.  

The man's name is Moses (_aka_ Mose), and the woman's is Lydia (_aka_ Jane).  He died in 1947 at age 89 of a cerebral hemorrhage.  She and I have the same birthday, and she died at age 64 in 1918, a year before my father was born.  The cause of death is given in that first image above.  They were married in 1879.  There are different numbers of children listed in various records.  I don't think any one is accurate or complete.

Question is, who are the three young women in the back row right?  Maybe some of those children belong to them.  They couldn't possibly be all siblings, could they?  And there were no half-siblings in this branch of the family. I'll probably never know.


----------



## maggiemae

Yep Nancy, I saw that segment.  That sister can "hang" with all those guys!  I like her!  Did you have some storms your way today?  We just got a lot of heavy rain.  Grateful for that.

Love these old pictures.  Times must have been really tough back then.....no one was smiling!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...Did you have some storms your way today?  We just got a lot of heavy rain.  Grateful for that.    Love these old pictures.  Times must have been really tough back then.....no one was smiling!



Yes, we had terrible storms today, very heavy rain, loud thunder, first in the morning, then it came back in the afternoon.  Satellite TV off and on, but didn't lose power, just a few flickers.   As you can probably tell, none of my relatives had a lot of money, some were very poor.  I'm kind of proud of that.  Makes me admire them even more.  

My project has been on hold for a few days. Catching up on other things.  Will get back to it in a few days. Now I need to start mowing lawns.  

Are you recovered from your cold?  Sometimes it takes a while to get back to normal.


----------



## maggiemae

I have got to go pull out some old pictures of my great grandparents and post them.  They were very poor!  Matter of fact, my grandfather never finished the 3rd grade and had to go to work in a sawmill to help out the family.  The owner of the sawmill took a liking to him and taught him math (working with lumber).  I remember him say..."Mr. Pascel taught me my figures".  He was a mathematical genius when it came to measuring square feet and the amount of material you would need!

Still have not got the urge to start painting our bedroom.  I keep making excuses to myself.

Yes, the cold is finally gone (after two weeks).  Now the pollen is driving me crazy!  It's always something!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Still have not got the urge to start painting our bedroom.  I keep making excuses to myself.
> 
> Yes, the cold is finally gone (after two weeks).  Now the pollen is driving me crazy!  It's always something!



Don't worry about the painting.   You are retired.  Do it whenever you feel like it. No guilt allowed.   Isn't it great!?!


----------



## NancyNGA

_"Style is the way a man takes himself. If it is with outer seriousness, it must be with inner humor. If it is with outer humor, it must be with inner seriousness. Neither one alone, without the other under it, will do."  -Robert Frost, 1935.

_----------
The tendency toward a somewhat dark sense of humor seems to run through my family and friends. So I thought this might be a perfect time to follow my death certificate humor with one of several little stories my uncle sent me about his service in WW2. 

 Some of it is a bit tongue in cheek and some of it is serious. I debated a long time whether to post it or not---not sure how some would take it, but I'm tired of worrying about what people think. I know he would be happy I did. That's all that matters.  I won't post any more of them.

My uncle lost his left arm, and had serious wounds to his shoulders, in later combat. To say you are proud of someone has always seemed presumptuous to me.  Maybe lucky to know him, is a better way to put it. He is 93 and lives in Florida with his daughter.  
---------
.
.

"_For the life of me I can’t recall just why the three of us were patrolling in that particular piece of woods in eastern France on that November, 1944 morning, but more than likely I never knew the reason at that time either.

It was probably the same old story—each of us was just following the man in front. I’ll have you know I was always known as a great follower! I learned early on, that the quickest way to get yourself into big trouble was to be up front leading an infantry column. This lead in military jargon is known as "the point" and it’s about the last place in the whole world you want to be if you can possibly avoid it.

Now I never did claim to be much of a soldier, but I had the uncanny ability of usually ending up back at the rear of these columns and this was especially true when going into an attack. This in and of itself was no small accomplishment since about ninety percent of the rest of the guys in the outfit were all trying to end up in the back too. I was able to con the other guys into believing I was more valuable back there in case the "Krauts" attacked us from the rear.

I swear that we must have spent over half our time in combat just walking around from here to there and there to here, with apparently no one having the least idea whether we were coming or going. I think what often happened, especially at night, was that the man in front of the column would often get lost and after wandering around aimlessly for awhile he would finally spot the man back at the rear and start following him, with the result that we would spend most of the night just walking around in circles following each other. If you did get up the courage to ask the guy in front if he knew where he was going, the answer was always the same, "How in the hell do I know, I’m just following the guy in front of me."

In fact, during the latter part of October, we in the 44th Division received a "Letter of Commendation" from General Alexander M. Patch, the Commanding General of the US 7th Army, which read in part as follows:

"You drove the Germans from their remaining strong points in the ‘Foret de Parroy’ and by your continued and active patrolling in this forest you kept the enemy from any offensive action in this section."

The General was referring to a 24 hour "forced-march" that our battalion and others made thru a large forest located to the northeast of Luneville, a mid-sized city in western Alsace-Lorraine. What the General didn’t know was that our battalion neither shot, saw, or even as much as heard, a single German in the whole damn woods. Maybe all of them directly in front of us snuck out of the other side when they heard us coming in. We never were too quiet. Apparently some of the other infantry battalions did better than ours or else the division never would have received the "commendation".

Since our side did end up winning, apparently some of the officers at least occasionally knew where we were going, but they were not about to let any of us privates in on the secret, knowing full well if we were captured the first thing we would do would be to "spill the beans". 

Getting back to our patrol, the three of us were walking along rather nonchalantly thru this woods, with only the occasional whine of an artillery shell going overhead to distract our attention, when we stumbled onto three German soldiers sitting beside each other on a log. They made no effort to go for their weapons nor did we threaten them with ours. We never demanded nor did they offer to surrender; we stared at each other for a long while without a word being said by anyone.

They were battle hardened soldiers, not the young boys and old men we were often accustomed to fighting. You could tell by their general demeanor and look that they had seen a lot of action. The only thing unusual was that the one in the middle was stark naked and he was one bloody mess. If he’d been hit with one shell fragment he’d been hit with at least a hundred. There were small cuts and holes all over his body, some still bleeding. He’d probably been hit with fragments from a shell (maybe even one of their own) that had exploded high up in the trees. Had it exploded closer he no doubt would have been dead. Other than for the bleeding, he seemed OK.

The one on the right finally pointed to my canteen and then to the mouth of the wounded soldier and said "Wasser—Wasser." To the best of my memory these were the only two words that were exchanged between us. I handed him my canteen and he held it up to his comrade’s lips and handed it back to me without taking a drink himself. I motioned for him and the other one to have some too. They must have been damn thirsty for they drank it all. They didn’t have any food, so we gave them all of the K-rations we had and most of our cigarettes too. They had nothing to offer us in return and we didn’t expect anything either. 

You might wonder why we were so compassionate when at any time one of them could have grabbed his weapon and we would have all ended up trying to kill each other in a fire-fight. It’s not that we were so stupid or brave, but the one advantage you have in the infantry is that often you get to see your adversaries "face-to-face" and the look in their eyes often tells you when they’ve had enough. You could see in the eyes of these three that they had long since passed that point. Maybe they could see a little bit of it in ours too and that’s why they never feared us. 

For just a few minutes we were just six "Kameraden" trapped by a set of circumstances beyond our control, in a place where none of us wanted to be and at a time when we didn’t want to be there. At least for a little while there was "peace and tranquility" between the six of us. It’s rather ironic that the infantry, which has always had to do most of the fighting, will often show more compassion for his enemy counter-part than the people in his own tank, artillery and other supporting units. There is an old saying in the infantry that, "Every person more than half mile behind your foxhole is a son-of-a-bitch."

We left them sitting on the log and continued on with our patrol. I have no idea what happened to the three after we left. Maybe they ended up getting shot or taken prisoner or it’s even possible that they went back to their own line to fight some more. We cared less—once we left they became someone else’s problem.
_
_We never told our officers about this incident. I’m quite sure that most of them would neither have approved or understood. This all happened so many years ago that I can’t quite remember all of the details, but I will lay you odds that once we got started back on the patrol, "Yours Truly" was in the back again bringing up the rear."
_


----------



## Meanderer

Thank you for sharing your Uncle's story, Nancy.  It is very moving and I hope your print more.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...I hope you print more.


 There are a couple others that are pretty good, imo, but they are too long to post.  Probably a bit too much dark humor.  I think it's best to stop with just the one.


----------



## NancyNGA

Really strong winds today after the rain yesterday caused power outages. Power off here 3.5 hours this afternoon. I see a couple of loose shingles on the roof. Now broadband connection won't come back up. What's with that?  I'm connected using the cell phone as a WiFi hotspot again. If I'd known all this was going to happen, I'd have gone to check on the goats today, instead of tomorrow. 

But the really important thing is...my neighbor in town just came over and told me she is moving to a new house, closing May 17th. Hasn't put her house up for sale yet and wanted to let me know in case I wanted to buy it. She said she would *never* sell to the rental guy who is buying up all the property on the block. They hate each other.

At first I wrote the idea off as impossible, but it's not really.   Her house would make good rental property.   As I said the best thing about my house is the location. I can't imagine ever finding a better one. My gut feeling is that this may be an opportunity I might be sorry if I miss out on.  I just called her and let her know I was interested and to let me know before she sells. I could make it easy for her.  Probably need to talk to a rational thinking person right now.

_Update: 4/7, 1:55pm:_
Broadband (DSL) still out.  Finally called AT&T and got to talk to a real person almost immediately! :eewwk:  She couldn't fix it from her location, though.  Made an appointment for someone to come out Monday, but I'll keep trying to fix it myself in the meantime, and hopefully can cancel.  Sometimes these things automatically resolve themselves, just as mysteriously as they come up. I suspect the rain had something to do with it. Maybe some wires/connections need to dry out.  Meantime, I'm eating up data on the cell phone.
_
Update: 4/7, 6:30 pm:_  Broadband is back up!!! :banana:

 Now the appointment.  She said if the problem was *outside* the house, there would be no charge. Obviously it's outside,  I didn't do anything inside. This has happened before, after a rain.  Maybe this is a good time to get him to check my outside connection? Or check the connection on the pole? Nah, he wouldn't believe me anyway.


----------



## maggiemae

We had very high winds yesterday and today but no power outages!  Thank goodness.  So you think you might want to be a Landlord?  Is her house in good shape?  I would have a house inspector check it out first.  Might cost a little money but well worth it in the long run.  Also, if you do want to be a Landlord, check out "ClarkHoward.com"  he is the local Atlanta guy that has great advice for many things.  I think there is a Georgia Rental Agreement you can download.  Also, do a credit check on any potential renter.  I think if it all works out, you could have a good source of income.  After all, you are around a college town and rental property is prime!  I say, go for it!

We have Comcast Cable and have had outages in our area.  They sure do not want to give you a "credit" for the time you were without cable service!  Go figure?


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> So you think you might want to be a Landlord? ....


I don't know.  Maybe I could rent it to some younger guy cheap, in return for handy work around my house and lawn mowing.   I may have to do the same thing out at the farm in exchange for fence-checking and goat-sitting soon.  It's getting to be a bit much. 

She is going to invite me over soon to look at her house.  I've only seen the living room and kitchen. I guess it would depend a lot on the price she can get for it. I'm just dreaming. Probably need a serious reality check.  I'll look at Clark Howard's website.


----------



## NancyNGA

From today. The recent winds caused the tree that was dangling above the fence to fall down, but not completely flat to the ground. It hasn't broken the fence wire, just scrunched it, and I can reach it now.     Maybe I'll have a go at it Sunday or Monday. It's been dead a couple of years, but it's an old native pine (versus a new planted pine), so it will likely still be hard. 

 It's in a separately fenced section I use a lot to lock up the goats when I need to keep them out of trouble, so it's not as important as if it were on the main fence around the barn. Don't know if my little saw is big enough. Another challenge. Bring it on.


----------



## Pappy

Nancy, maybe Big Gus could help you out. Listed as worlds biggest chain saw.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ha! Ha! Pappy.   I hope you don't need to pull a cord to start Big Gus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The picture makes that tree look a _little_ bigger than it really is I think, but it might be the biggest one I've cut that wasn't hollow inside, or completely rotten.


----------



## maggiemae

Be careful Nancy cutting that pine!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Be careful Nancy cutting that pine!


 Accidents seem not to happen with special projects, more likely when doing simple routine things.  Maybe because I get more careless when I think I know what I'm doing.   Or maybe it's just because you spend a lot more time doing routine things, than you do special projects.  Ha!  

They had a _Maine Cabins Masters _marathon today on DIY.  I watched another one, and kept peeking in now and then.   I read there are only 11 episodes total.

Is this going to be our final cold snap?  Supposed to get down to 41 tonight.  Might better get those ghosts out in your yard again.


----------



## NancyNGA

Taxes done---both Federal and State!  

They have Federal online e-filing software available free for _more_ people now (called _Free File_). Don't know when that first became available, but I just tried it and had several problems, so sticking with paper forms still.  This is another outsourced/privatized partnership---between IRS and an alliance of tax software firms. IRS could do this easily and more efficiently on its own. Instead they are likely paying a huge amount of money to these private companies for the service.  Maybe the software does not work too well on purpose?   

BTW all this just reminded me of what a headache taxes would be if you had rental property. 

I get to use the Standard Deduction now.


----------



## maggiemae

Is this going to be our final cold snap? Supposed to get down to 41 tonight. Might better get those ghosts out in your yard again.

LOL, I have learned a lesson....I cannot believe I was out there in the freezing cold with 25 MPH winds trying to cover plants and putting bricks down to keep the sheets from flying off.  And my azaleas still half bloomed this year.  But to make matters worse, the neighbor across the street did not cover anything and they have the most beautiful blooming azaleas I have seen!  Note to self..."Let Nature take it's course".  I'm still learning as old as I am!


----------



## maggiemae

"Is this going to be our final cold snap? Supposed to get down to 41 tonight. Might better get those ghosts out in your yard again."

LOL, I have learned a lesson....I cannot believe I was out there in the freezing cold with 25 MPH winds trying to cover plants and putting bricks down to keep the sheets from flying off.  And my azaleas still half bloomed this year.  But to make matters worse, the neighbor across the street did not cover anything and they have the most beautiful blooming azaleas I have seen!  Note to self..."Let Nature take it's course".  I'm still learning as old as I am!


----------



## NancyNGA

I was wrong!  The dead tree was rotten, eaten up by insects half way through.  Sawing was easy.  

Made two cuts.  Lucked out in choosing where.






A little more tinkering around with the saw, and the whole thing fell down in 3 pieces, none even touching the fence. Pulled the fence up, and that was it. A thirty minute job. 






Fence is a little stretched, but not as much as at many other places on the property. Will just leave it like this.  The log will rot soon enough and the goats will have something to climb on in the meantime, if they want.  






 Doing stuff like this is a lot of fun (when things go well). 

The first hummingbird of the year showed up today.  Sprayed weeds around the barn, and did the routine things.


----------



## Tabitha

​Nancy you manage to make these tasks sound interesting. No goats on view? Thanks.


----------



## NancyNGA

Tabitha, the goats were locked out.  They are not afraid of the saw at all.  In fact they come running when they hear it, because sometimes I would cut down smaller live trees for them, so they could eat the leaves. They would be right there with me.  We had one that would lick the oil off the saw chain every time I put it down.   Silly goats.


----------



## Tabitha

Nancy your stories about your goats give me something to smile about. You are a gem


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm done.  Just waiting for 2nd coat of polyurethane to dry.  It was impossible (for me) to get a picture where the shelves don't look distorted on the edges. They *are* level.  A lot of things I would have done differently. 






After first coat, with a paint can to indicate the size. Shelves are open on the sides, but front and back are attached _securely_ to ceiling and floor.






Hope it doesn't stay forever tacky. May add a little more mortar to the right bottom, and coat the blocks with something to keep them from flaking off on the floor (and look less gray), but I'm ready to move on to something else.

[Looks like several linked pictures in this thread may have disappeared from Photobucket. Maybe uploaded while I was using Edge?  Not too happy about that. Can't be fixed.]


----------



## maggiemae

WOW, they look amazing!  I don't think I am ever going to post a project I do...this just looks too good!  Nancy, come to my house!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...I don't think I am ever going to post a project I do...


Please don't say that. I want to see your projects.

Working with wood is my favorite thing, since I was a kid playing with Lincoln Logs, so I waste too much time on wood projects.  There are a lot of mistakes in those shelves, you just can't see them in a picture. And polyurethane has an amazing ability to make things look good, and shiny.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Nice work....


----------



## Pappy

First prize, Nancy.:cheers:


----------



## Meanderer

I don't think your shelves look "tacky", Nancy!  They turned out great!  Now the fun part....you get to fill them with "crap" and cover them with a curtain!layful:


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Wonderful job, Nancy ! Bravo !:wave::rose:


----------



## NancyNGA

Aw shucks!  Thanks everyone. You folks are the greatest. :rose:  

Just checked---finish is dry and hard (not tacky) already.   Will start moving junk in tomorrow.  There will be no curtains!  The closet of my first apartment had a curtain instead of a door.  Nope. But maybe I should put place mats under the junk to avoid rust marks.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Thursday_: Loaded the new shelves.  Only filled 2/3 of them. Put shelf liners of heavy duty plastic down first. Good opportunity to throw away a lot of containers of stuff that had gone bad, and clean up the basement a little.

_Friday & Saturday_:  Cleaned up the yard near the back property line in town. Grass doesn't grow there, so I never mow it, and it was just a pile of sticks and leaves, mixed in with English ivy, that had been collecting up for years under some red tips I planted a long time ago.  The ivy is a nesting place for mosquitoes, and it grows up the trunks of the red tips and kills them. Tried the new oscillating saw thing to cut the big hairy vines on the trunks, and it worked really well.  Will try to get rid of the ivy for good with a little Roundup this summer---paint it on carefully around the trunks of the red tips. They are like big trees now! Should probably have them cut down.

Three wheelbarrow loads of vines, 2 truck loads of limbs ready to haul off, and many, many, wheelbarrows of leaves and sticks. A good workout. I'll probably have to crawl out of bed in the morning.

Before and after.  Doesn't look like a big job, but it was.  









 Hope everyone has a nice Easter!


----------



## Moofies

I know how you feel about hiring someone to do work. Had a man take down some trees for me.  Pin Oaks that were dying and threatening to take out my roof.  He did work until it came to the clean up.  Four foot stumps left and all the debris, from 7 trees down and many trees trimmed of dead limbs, left in my back yard.  He suddenly disappeared off the face of the earth.  My neighbor was even helping me find him.  He did work for him and finished it all.  The guy had business cards, truck, and trailer and all sorts of equip.  He presented as a company but oh woe....what a nightmare.  On the other hand, I have a lawn service that is more than good.  He slowly removed the debris from my yard as part of the mowing charge so there would be no expense.  My lawn service is fantastically marvelous.  I'm in SE Georgia.  Want to sell and downsize the house but the kids are too busy with their lives it is hard to get them to come up and help do some repairs to the house before I sell.  So, I'm with you, will just have to learn to do all these things.  My Dad used to teach me everything and my late husband was a gem at carpentry and repairs.  Both being gone now since '92 and '93.  So may be some time yet before I can sell but I'm determined.  Starting to sell some of the furniture and household items now so I'm ready when the house is.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> _Thursday_: Loaded the new shelves.  Only filled 2/3 of them. Put shelf liners of heavy duty plastic down first. Good opportunity to throw away a lot of containers of stuff that had gone bad, and clean up the basement a little.
> 
> _Friday & Saturday_:  Cleaned up the yard near the back property line in town. Grass doesn't grow there, so I never mow it, and it was just a pile of sticks and leaves, mixed in with English ivy, that had been collecting up for years under some red tips I planted a long time ago.  The ivy is a nesting place for mosquitoes, and it grows up the trunks of the red tips and kills them. Tried the new oscillating saw thing to cut the big hairy vines on the trunks, and it worked really well.  Will try to get rid of the ivy for good with a little Roundup this summer---paint it on carefully around the trunks of the red tips. They are like big trees now! Should probably have them cut down.
> 
> Three wheelbarrow loads of vines, 2 truck loads of limbs ready to haul off, and many, many, wheelbarrows of leaves and sticks. A good workout. I'll probably have to crawl out of bed in the morning.
> 
> Before and after.  Doesn't look like a big job, but it was.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice Easter!
> 
> View attachment 36798



Have a Blessed Easter Day, Nancy, and thanks for sharing your wheelbarrow load of eggs!nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

Moofies said:


> I know how you feel about hiring someone to do work. ...


Hi Moofies!  How awful to be left with a yard full of tree limbs and debris.  It almost sounds like some life-changing event might have happened to your tree man at the end of the job. 

What I hate most is the time it takes to arrange for folks to come work.  It was hard to do when I was working full time. My father did *everything* around our house so I think I grew up just assuming anyone could do anything. Ha!  I just jump right in and try it. Not much to lose if you mess up with an old house. So far I've been lucky. What I've got going is I can take my time.

My downstairs AC is not working, again. If I had it to do over, I would have enrolled in the HVAC repair program at the community college here when I retired and got a license, just so I could fix my own heat/air and buy freon. 

Sounds like a good plan to take your time and gradually get your house ready to sell.  Too much stuff to do all at once.


----------



## Meanderer

Sorry to hear that you lost your cool!


----------



## NancyNGA

:lol: Speaking of lawnmowers... 

Last spring all 3 lawnmowers wouldn't start. This spring all 3 started, but one quit after the first mowing---the same one I tore apart last year.  Same symptoms. Surges, then dies back, then surges, etc,  then next time, kaput!  Had about enough of that one.  It was cheap.  I want one like this...


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, Happy Easter!  You did a good job of getting that ivy out!  Not only will the ivy kill your red tips, the ivy is a good nesting area for snakes!  We also have red tips that our neighbor planted about 30 years ago on the property line between our houses and they are huge now!  The original neighbor that planted them has long ago moved and the new guy that lives there asked us if we wanted him to cut them down.  I don't mind them (except the red leaves that keep falling across my fence), they make a nice privacy barrier.  The grandkids were here yesterday to hide eggs and get their Easter Bucket from Nana and Papa.  And along with dinner for everyone (why am I always cooking for a holiday?).  Mike and my son went to the Braves game today (they said the new stadium is top notch).  I spent the day putting out cypress mulch in the back flower beds and did not get finished.  This will probably be a three day project (we have huge beds)!  Dang, I am out of shape after the winter months!


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, sounds like you had a great day with the grandkids.  I have never been on an Easter egg hunt!  Just got a basket and we colored eggs. Then had to eat hardboiled eggs for days afterwards. 

I probably waited too long on the ivy.  The bark on all the red tips is damaged, and a few have died.  It's a job I've started many times over the years, but always gave up.   They are still great privacy, with a 2-story house.   Ha!

Yes!  I'm really out of shape too.  Where I notice it most is trying to push the lawnmower.  Can  hardly get one lap across the lawn without stopping.  So much bending yesterday my back sort of locked up and had to quit. Figured I'd be in bad shape this morning, so I tried stretching the opposite direction just before going to bed.  I think it may have helped.  Actually better in the morning.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, do you use a "push mower"?  We have a "self propelled" push mower.  There is no way we could do these hills without it.  I even use the propel on the flat parts now.  I can get it going so fast I feel like I am running behind it!  It's a "Honda" We got at Home Depot.  There was a landscaper there looking at mowers and we got to talking and he said he would recommend that brand.  Easy start and low maintenance.  Has mulching option (which we use all the time).  It is very light weight.  We also have a Toro mower that is heavy as all get out!  We never use it any more.


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes it's a push mower.  I will look into a self-propelled one next time---might be this summer in fact.   I grew up before push mowers.  We had the old self-propelled reel type.  Then didn't have a lawn to mow for another 20 years.  My back yard slopes down and I try to go horizontal, not up and down, after the first few rounds.


----------



## NancyNGA

Just logging in to report not much. 

Cat has had an upper respiratory virus, or something.  Sneezing and eyelids a little swollen since Friday. Being a recluse, but eating fine.  Don't think anything can help, but to let it run its course and keep an eye on her, make sure a secondary infection doesn't set in her eyes. Worst day was Sunday. She seems much better today. 

 Teeth cleaning this morning.  Loaded the last truck load of trash from lawn clean up to dump in the woods tomorrow.  Need to go fight carpenter bees attacking the porch now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are blossoms from a mock orange bush I found at the old house site out in the country and brought into town. They have 4 petals, each with a point in the center, and make a square.   _It just ain't fittin'_  for flowers to be square!  No care required. Drought tolerant. Smell good too.  I like that.


----------



## Meanderer

Life in a Square World!


----------



## NancyNGA

Can't convince me, Meanderer.   Ever try to drink coffee from a square cup?   I did---once.    Cups and flowers---nope.  layful:


----------



## Meanderer

I agree! We had square plates....for a short while!  You can still get a square meal on a round plate!


----------



## Falcon

Constipation:  Trying to put a square meal through a round hole.  nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

For you, Falcon. layful:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Well I'll be doggoned!


----------



## NancyNGA

Ye cats!   This is equally intriguing, Meanderer.  May be the perfect crime?  layful:


----------



## Meanderer

Lost In The Andes!


----------



## NancyNGA

All about animals...

Cat has finally come out of seclusion and acting almost normal. Eyes look fine. Just a little sniffing. I didn't kill her by waiting it out. 

Hummingbird(s) that showed up disappeared. Must have gone on north. 

Yesterday at the farm the goats were upset, staring down into the woods below the barn all the time I was sweeping. I couldn't see or hear a thing.  Finally a dog down that way started growling, then really loud squeals from some other animal. On the other side of the fence was a beagle shaking the cr@p out of something big (by comparison) and furry. Too far away to tell for sure, but listening to an mp3 file, the squeals were compatible with a rabbit.

Finally the dog just dropped it and sauntered off, too late for the rabbit, fun was over. Rabbits are so rare out there now.  More dogs than rabbits.

The dog headed for a hole under my fence, so I spent some time piling logs up over the hole to keep him out. Twenty minutes later I saw a different, larger dog, *inside* the fence in the distance. It headed off up over a hill. Glad the goats are not small breeds. If they would just learn not to run, the dogs wouldn't hurt them.

So... I've *got* to get the fence charge up, and fill in the holes dug underneath. This is a _HUGE_ undertaking with 7000+ feet of fence. Will require chunks of wire panels buried below ground. And then they'll just dig another hole right next to the old one. Probably more productive to figure out a way to restring the hot wire near the ground a little differently. Will do a drive around Saturday and decide the best approach.

Keeps me busy and it's good exercise.


----------



## maggiemae

Dang, you do have a lot of work to do!  And it's getting "hot" already!  Keep plenty of water on hand and work early in the mornings.

Look what appeared on our driveway two times this week!
  Mikes says it is a rat snake (black snake) and it is harmless.  They eat moles, rats, etc.  But I don't care, it needs to go away.  I watched it sliver into the wooded area at the back of the picture.  This ole gal will be stepping high when I have to mow again.  Maybe some steel toed boots are in my future!  I don't like any kind of snake!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## maggiemae

Okay, Meanderer, your creeping me out even more! LOL


----------



## Pappy

Some snakes just aren't to smart.....


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

It was the last day of possum school and their teacher, Mrs. Ima Snake, was giving a farewell speech.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Sheryl

Hi Moofies, I am only a junior member and just retired.  Live in Australia.  Although I have a husband my life sounds like yours.  My husband is 10 years older than I am and is past working around the place.  Spends all his time in his shed with his model aeroplanes.  By the way, I live in Australia in Queensland.  What sort of work did you do before you retired.  I was a medical and legal secretary.  I also would love a house filled with animals (have one lovely cat) but want to be free to travel, although husband has lost interest with his heart condition and trouble with travel insurance.  I lived in Canada for 6 years 30 years ago in northern BC.  Have travelled to USA and Canada so many times since . Hope you have better luck with your workers.  I have been lucky.  Just had a huge tree cut down and cleaned up.  Cost $600.00 though but was dangerous and we have just had a cyclone which caused a lot of damage in our area.  I see the tornadoes over there cause worse damage.  My son and family live further north and we don't really get along for many reasons so since retirement life has changed dramatically.  I suffer from depression so hope you keep busy.  Where are you going when you sell.  I am also cleaning our cupboards, giving stuff to the op shops.  Our weather here is turning into winter which suits me.  I don't like the heat.   Keep busy.;  Exercise is good.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi Sheryl!  Welcome to the forum.  I've sent a note to Moofies, so she will see your message.


----------



## Tabitha

Hello Sheryl,

Thanks to Nancy, this is such a good topic.

I live in Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## maggiemae

Okay, you guys, enough with the snake photos!  It's not helping my phobia about snakes! LOL  Pappy, if I dream about snakes tonight, I am gonna have to hunt you down! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

OK, maggiemae, no more snakes!  It was fun for us.  

This is a short video I took with the phone, just as I was about to leave for the farm today.  The sound was recorded from my driveway. It was an Earth Day celebration.  Decided to walk over and listen to the band for a while and took their picture from a distance. [Original video was terrible and had fingers showing in it. ]  

This is why I love the lot my house is sitting on.  There is always something going on.


----------



## maggiemae

Oh my, I loved it!  Are you right there close to the campus?  Lucky Lady!  Husband and son usually go to the G-Day Game but decided to watch it from home.  Too much traffic and no assigned parking.  Well, we finally got the last of the 50 bags of mulch put out today.  Good thing, because it is raining now (and goodness we need the rain)!  Did you get a lot of work done at the farm?


----------



## NancyNGA

Fifty bags!!!  Good for you!  Mulch really helps.  

So the G-Day game was today.  I forgot about it.  The traffic must have been bad, because the bypass had restrictions for traveling, just before I got back.  I was gone during the worst of it. 

Not much happened today.  I'll post something later maybe.


----------



## Sheryl

I''ve heard it has been cold down there.  Sunshine Coast is perfect weather now after our awful summer.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ....Well, we finally got the last of the 50 bags of mulch put out today.



This is only 10 bags of mulch.  :eewwk:


----------



## Meanderer

Thank you very mulch, Maggiemae!


----------



## NancyNGA

Good news.  Saturday, I only found one little tree down on the fence, and just two other dug out places that were not coyotes. Coyotes don't worry me as much, partly because there isn't a whole lot you can do about them anyway. They can just jump a 4' fence straight out.  I've got some ideas once the electrical charge is adequate.

So...I think I need to face up to it, and just *walk* the entire fence, and look carefully at every single insulator to rule those out once and for all. Tired of piddling around with this.  I simply cannot look carefully enough and drive at the same time. I'll load a backpack and take some hand tools and spray paint and make an afternoon of it.  Maybe Tuesday, if it doesn't rain. 

Took a little side trip into the woods yesterday to "Bone Hollow." You might call it the _Grand Canyon _of the place. Just a long deep erosion ditch.  The older neighbors told me it was called Bone Hollow by the old farmer who owned the place, because that was where he would throw dead animals.  Or was it where animals fell to their deaths?   I can't remember now.

Looking up the gully and down.  Maybe 20 feet at the deepest point.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, maybe you need a sheep dog?






...or a Livestock Guardian Dog!





A Great Pyrenees with a herd of goats.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, I like your first idea. Add some more bones to Bone Hollow. 

Now you are about to hear my opinion of guard dogs.  nthego: (sorry)

Mostly what guard dogs do is just bark and put on a show. They are basically just a warning device to get you out of bed at night.  Sometimes only to fight off a skunk or a possum, or a cat. Much like an audio version of my motion detector light at home, which I disabled years ago for that reason.

If a situation goes beyond warning, you have to worry about the guard dog getting into trouble. They need to be fed every day, and you are not supposed to make real close friends with them like a pet, and two work better than one, and they have to be very well trained, and sometimes they freak out and do unpredictable things anyway. 

Too many downsides. I'm going to fight that fence this afternoon instead.  Should only take a couple of hours. It has been dreary, chilly, and drizzly here for two days, and I haven't done anything. Good incentive for serious moving.  I hate to be positive and say I'm gonna solve this fence mystery, because I've said that before, but I'm hopeful today.


----------



## NancyNGA

I could write 5 pages about today.  It was a roller coaster ride.

Arrived a 1pm.  Loaded backpack ready to walk.  Went to lock up the goats so they wouldn't try to follow me, and they wouldn't leave the barn.  There was a dog, possibly on my property, yelling, but way off in the distance.  The goats were all scared.  I wonder if it had been around earlier?  Can't imagine them being scared of something that far away.

Dixie was sick, but not down.  Just droopy.   Won't go into details, but I hit her with everything except the kitchen sink. Only things that can do no harm. One was a tranquilizer/pain killer/fever reducer. She started acting better. Doesn't prove anything.  

Couldn't leave until I was pretty sure she was not going to get worse, so took off walking at 4pm. Had to kill time anyway.  Long story short, I got half way around and discovered I had dropped my cell phone where I took the first break.  Decided to walk back and get it and quit for the day. Could have made the whole loop otherwise. I found only *ONE* little short---behind a wood post.  I'd _never_ have seen it driving.

Got back and the voltage was 8100!!!   I don't get it.  Almost left without even bothering to check.  

Tomorrow the HVAC guy is supposed to come but I don't know when.  Will check on Dixie, and finish the cycle around next time I can go with at least a couple hours to spare.

Oh yes.  Need at least one picture.   There are more new neighbors.  Look like ducks or geese.   Running loose.  Saw a pile of white feathers under a tree near there on my place.  Hawks out there love chickens and ducks . See piles of feathers all the time.  Don't they know?

   (white specks far away across their pond)


----------



## NancyNGA

The HVAC guys did not show up until 2:30. Freon leaking from the coil (?).  Coil under warranty, but labor will still be high. Part on order, 1-3 weeks.

Hopped in the truck and took off to the farm. Dixie was the first one out of the barn to greet me! 

Her temperature yesterday was 103.9 (102 is normal).  Today it's 101.9.  She was challenging top goat with head butts.  Will keep up the treatment.  However, she is looking different in general, starting to show her age more than the others. 

Fence charge popped up a little more, drying out---8300 today.  I sprayed WD-40 on all the wire splices and jiggled them a bit yesterday.  Those would be weak contact points as the wire starts to corrode, I think.  Maybe that helped.  Anxious to do the other half now.

Picture of the day: 

This is the trunk of a large sweetgum tree I ran across in the woods a few days ago. Must be woodpecker holes.  They start about 3 feet from the ground and go up as far as you can see.   Can't be very good for the tree.  Another gum right next to it is untouched.  Things like this are interesting (to me :shrug.


----------



## maggiemae

Dang, that is a lot of woodpecker holes.  Tree must have insects inside it.  We had a tree to die and when they cut it down it had hollow areas all inside.  The outside trunk looked fine.

Mike and I mowed grass most of the day.  And yes, I was doing the "high step" in the area I saw the snake last week.  But no snake appeared, thankfully!  We are getting too old for all this lawn mowing.  Might check into a lawn service to do just mowing every other week.  My son said he would mow it on the weekends but sometimes it needs to be mowed before the weekend.  What if it rains on the weekend?   And then again, I have a 11 year old grandson that needs to learn how to mow grass and make some money this summer.  Ummm, something to think about!


----------



## Pappy

Sounds like this guy, Nancy. The yellow belly sapsucker. They bore near little holes in a pattern.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ... And then again, I have a 11 year old grandson that needs to learn how to mow grass and make some money this summer.  Ummm, something to think about!


That sounds like a great idea.  He is at a good age for that.  I would have liked something like that to do as a kid for money.   Does he live close by?


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Sounds like this guy, Nancy. The yellow belly sapsucker. They bore near little holes in a pattern.


You may be right, Pappy.  Gum trees have a lot of sap.  I bet that tree is doomed. It's not near a fence or road, though, so who cares. layful:

Ed Norton - The Yellow Bellied Sapsucker


----------



## maggiemae

Does he live close by?  Yep, up the street and around the corner!  He gets off the school bus here in the afternoons.  I see some "life skill" lessons in his future!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Does he live close by?  Yep, up the street and around the corner!  He gets off the school bus here in the afternoons.  I see some "life skill" lessons in his future!


Perfect!  Problem solved!  Oh wait, you will have to ask him if he likes the idea too, won't you?  I forgot about that.


----------



## maggiemae

Well, "no computer time" while he is here would be my ace in the hole!


----------



## NancyNGA

:lol:


----------



## NancyNGA

The two dogs attacked Dixie this afternoon. Out in the woods. I was lucky to even find her.  Looks like it happened a couple of hours before I got there.  

She was the slowest.  Probably saved the lives of the others.  They weren't touched. The dogs were still there.  The same two dogs I saw earlier.  The beagle looks more like a hunting dog to me now.

 I probably should have put her down myself right where I found her, but she tried hard to get up, and drank some water, like she wasn't giving up. Instead spent a couple hours with the vet, IV fluids, cleaning wounds. Back end all torn up, wounds to her neck. Vet said she was in shock---goats do that when they get terrorized, and often give up. 

Left her at 9pm like this.  Hopefully trying to get some rest.  There's nothing I could do short of sleep with her in the barn. Maybe I should have done that, IDK. Will head back out first thing in the morning. If it were any other goat but her, it would be dead in the morning, but she has always been a fighter.  



I'm not in a good mood right now.   These were not wild dogs. They are neighbor's dogs running loose. It looks like I need to get rid of the other 3 goats and sell the place.  I can't live out there.  I'm going to bite my tongue, because I'm really angry.  

I don't know why I'm posting this.  Please don't feel the need to comment.  I just felt like telling someone about it. Had to make a lot of decisions quickly today and I'm just going over them in my mind.   Typing this helps take my mind off of the whole awful day.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Oh my goodness Nancy, your poor girl.   I would be furious at the owner of those dogs, that's such a shame.  I hope she pulls through this trauma, thankfully your other goats were spared.


----------



## Meanderer

I'm so sorry to hear about Dixie, Nancy!  I know that you will make the right decision, in the right time.  Bless you and your "family"!


----------



## Pappy

That really, really sucks big time. My first impulse would be shoot the damn dogs, but then they probably would press charges against you. So sorry, Nancy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Very sad to hear about Dixie, I hope she is doing better this morning!

Please report this incident to your county animal control officer.


----------



## Shalimar

Oh Nancy, how heartbreaking. Wishing the best for Dixie and you as well.


----------



## NancyNGA

She is alive, but
 not doing too well.
Will spend the day to see if dogs come back.

I am on cell phone. Cant type much

Thanks everyone


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## maggiemae

Aww, Nancy, this just breaks my heart!  These dogs are on your private property, so do what you have to!  It makes me so mad! If these dogs are so vicious that they would attack a goat....then what else would they attack?  Did your vet have any suggestions?  I hope she is better tomorrow.  Stay strong lady!


----------



## NancyNGA

Just an update.  

Another roller coaster ride.  Several times today I thought for sure Dixie was dying.  Then she would do something to change my mind. She even stood up several times. I don't know how she did it. There are so many wounds, all over her back end and neck.  It must have been an awful experience, and terribly painful now. 

I'll just say, when I left tonight, she was a little better (on average) than the same time yesterday, except she is not drinking enough now. That is bad if it continues.  I could kick myself for not asking the vet for IV fluids, just in case. I know how to do them SubQ. And tomorrow is Sunday. 

Vet is coming back Monday to assess the situation if she's still alive.  There is one bad deep hole on her rear stomach with some tissue hanging out.  Vet said she couldn't stitch it because there was no hide left around it, and it would just split out.  If whatever is hanging out is part of some vital organ, or the hole never closes over, it's not good.  Too much information? 

I think it's true that you somehow gain extra strength in an emergency.  Out in the woods I was able to get Dixie up into the floorboard area of the golf cart to bring her back from where I found her.  She weighs about 160lbs. I decided at that minute it was a mistake to try to keep large animals just by myself. Not fair to them. There was no time to call someone for help.

Finally...Not only did I not see any dogs today, I didn't even _hear_ any!   Very odd.  I wonder if it's not my closest next door neighbor's dogs, and he heard the ruckus Friday.  The rabbit attack was on his property.


----------



## Shalimar

Nancy, I truly hope sweet Dixie pulls through this. I am keeping you both in my thoughts, and sending positive energy your way.


----------



## Meanderer

Good morning, Nancy.  I am praying for Dixie and you all!


----------



## maggiemae

Thinking about you and Dixie today.  I just wish she could have "butted" those dogs clear across your property!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Wishing the best for both of you Nancy, Dixie still sounds like she's in very serious condition, poor thing.  Also dehydration will definitely worsen her condition.  Hugs Nancy, and please take care of yourself too.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.  I appreciate it.  Update...

GOOD SIGNS:

1. Tried to take her temperature.  She doesn't like that at all, so she got up on her feet, hobbled across her little sick bay pen---about 10 feet---and came back.  I think that means the muscles in her back legs aren't torn.   She also gets up every half hour or so and stands for a minute or two. Goats (and cows and horses, I think) that refuse to get up have usually given up, and the tendons in the legs get contracted if they stay down too long and then they _can't_ get up.  Instinct to get up, I guess. 

2. Got her to eat some shredded beat pulp, soaked in water, then she started refusing it.

3. She started chewing on the 10 year old hay I put down for bedding. I raced to the garage, tore open a bale of peanut hay, pulled out the leafy parts, and she gobble up a lot of that.

BAD SIGNS:  

1. Still not drinking enough water.  I got her to drink a little by lacing it with sugar-free cherry flavored Crush/Koolaid containing (gasp!) _aspartame_.  Sugar will give them an acid stomach.  

2. Need to see her start chewing cud. The food will build up in her stomach with nowhere to go otherwise. Could be the wounds on her neck make it painful to regurgitate. 

3. In between all the promising episodes she crashes and moans like she is dying.

I cautiously say better today than yesterday.  The vet will be out tomorrow afternoon.  She will survive until then I think, but you never know.  Sometimes they have sort of a "swan song" moment, so I'm not letting myself get_ too _optimistic.

_ETA_: Just dawned on me:  I could stop by the vet first thing in the morning, pick up IV fluids, and start her on that long before the vet arrives (if Dixie will let me do it, that is).


----------



## Callie

NancyNGA, I think goats are wonderful. My son gave me one for my birthday years ago. I named him Pogo, except for one day when he got a new name. 

When Pogo was fully grown, I returned home from work one day and Pogo wasn't on his chain, nor in his little house. (We didn't have the field gate yet and no enclosed fencing). I started calling him and looked and looked. Finally went around to rear of my house and the back door was opened. I ran up the stairs and into the house shouting _POGO! POGO!_

A rocking chair and potted plants were turned over, plus other stuff. _No Pogo... Oh NO!_ I ran down the hallway looking into other rooms and no Pogo. Got to my bedroom and there was Pogo, standing on my bed. I shouted _Pogo!! NOOOO_.. just as he let out a mighty stream of urine! That's when he got a new name..

As Pogo was leaping off the bed, I was ripping the bedspread away and ran out the French doors to toss it onto the deck. Thankfully, it was one of those heavy 70's velour type and it held all the urine from getting the bed wet.

Hubby was a truck driver and when he came back home, I told him to put up fencing.. Which he did, an 80X40 nice sized pen for Pogo with his house that I could close up at night to keep him safe from predators. I still loved that silly goat and he never was called by that new name again.


----------



## Callie

OMGosh, I hadn't read the terrible news about Dixie before I posted my little story. I am so very sorry about her and hope for the best... oh my... I hate it when one of our furry friends are hurt..especially by being attacked.. Healing thoughts go out to her and comforting thoughts to you...


----------



## NancyNGA

What a great story Callie.  I can certainly picture it, because goats have to get into, and especially UP ON TOP OF, everything.  It's like they are always compelled to be at the highest point wherever they are. You were lucky to catch him in time.  Thanks.


----------



## NancyNGA

Callie said:


> OMGosh, I hadn't read the terrible news about Dixie before I posted my little story. I am so very sorry about her and hope for the best... oh my... I hate it when one of our furry friends are hurt..especially by being attacked.. Healing thoughts go out to her and comforting thoughts to you...



Callie, I enjoyed your story.  Am feeling a little more positive today.


----------



## NancyNGA

A side note about today...

I'm sitting quietly in the barn watching Dixie, and a not quite adult rabbit comes slowly walking through the overhang part---in one side and out the other.  He was gray.  I may have to rethink what animal that dog was shaking now.  It looked brown to me and much bigger. 

This part's for you, *maggiemae*.  I walked around to see where the rabbit went, and found this right outside.  Those are 8"x16" blocks, so he looks like at least 4 feet. He looked kind of rippled.   I left him alone. (That white thing is a cotton ball.)


----------



## Callie

NancyNGA said:


> A side note about today...
> This part's for you, *maggiemae*.  I walked around to see where the rabbit went, and found this right outside.  Those are 8"x16" blocks, so he looks like at least 4 feet. He looked kind of rippled.   I left him alone. (That white thing is a cotton ball.)


What kind of snake is THAT? You're right, it IS rippled. 

I read about the bunny and then  was looking for the _rippled_ bunny hiding in the hay in the photo. LOL..THEN I finally realized that was a snake and NOT a twig.. By the way, I first thought that mound of hay next to the "twig" was the bunny and thought the cotton ball was so appropriate being at the tail end..

I'm babbling..lolol...


----------



## NancyNGA

Callie said:


> What kind of snake is THAT? You're right, it IS rippled.
> 
> I read about the bunny and then  was looking for the _rippled_ bunny hiding in the hay in the photo. LOL..THEN I finally realized that was a snake and NOT a twig.. By the way, I first thought that mound of hay next to the "twig" was the bunny and thought the cotton ball was so appropriate being at the tail end..
> 
> I'm babbling..lolol...



:lol: Callie, that ball of hay happens to be a bird's nest from last year.  The house wrens keep building in the barn rafters. I was cleaning up a little in the barn today.  I probably should have explained things better.

ps. I think it's called a black rat snake.  Harmless.  And I just Googled it, and apparently they do that with their bodies when they are frightened, if you believe what you find on the internet.  Probably the rabbit just hopped over the snake and scared him (or her).


----------



## maggiemae

Thanks a lot Nancy for the snake picture.....NOT! LOL  I would have been up in the barn rafters, hanging on for dear life!  Any improvements with Dixie today?  Wasn't the vet suppose to drop by?


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Thanks a lot Nancy for the snake picture.....NOT! LOL  I would have been up in the barn rafters, hanging on for dear life!  Any improvements with Dixie today?  Wasn't the vet suppose to drop by?


I know,  I promised, no more snake cartoons, but gee whiz, when a real one shows up right on your doorstep, you just have to take a picture of it. 

No improvement. Vet showed up at 4pm.  Will update some details of what he said a little later.


----------



## Tabitha

Nancy I am so sorry to read about the brutal attack on poor Dixie. Are you going to complain to the dog owner?


----------



## NancyNGA

Tabitha, I don't know who the dogs belong to.  It could be my next door neighbor.  That is rental property.  Only one tenant has ever stayed there more than a year. Too much brush around the house to even see if he has dogs. I used to hear barking over there, but none for the last 3 days.

Vet says they don't report dog attacks, even though they get a lot of calls from them.  Seems silly not to at least report them to some official, just to keep track of the numbers if nothing else.


----------



## NancyNGA

Update
This was written yesterday.  There are too many details. I was thinking to myself, and I'm too tired to edit it down.  Best not to read this if you're squeamish.
According to the vet the prognosis isn't good. 

 Here's what he said:

1. Just because she can walk doesn't mean there isn't muscle damage. Just means muscles are not completely severed.  When you see deep teeth puncture marks, the dog likely latched on and started shaking (I saw that first hand on the rabbit, or whatever it was), and it makes sausage of the muscle below as well as introduces bacteria.   Even if the damaged part of the muscle doesn't decay (likely), it will form scar tissue, which can't act like muscle. He thinks it would be very unusual if there isn't some serious damage.  If so, she will likely always have trouble walking. 

2. There is air under her skin around the bites on her back and down one leg.  Likely from a bacteria that produces a gas.  He put her on penicillin for that, and another shot of Nuflor.  First vet only put her on Nuflor.  I'm not a fan of it.  It obviously didn't work against these gas producing bacteria. I should have started penicillin myself Friday. We lost one of our goats when Nuflor first came on the market, because they said one shot was all you needed.  Obviously not so.

3. The skin on her rear end is dead and needs to be peeled off, because there is fluid building up underneath that needs to drain. I told him to hold off, because the barn is not a very clean place for that. Their clinic is full of dogs that bark constantly.  The last goat we left there for therapy was a nervous wreck and wouldn't eat, so they sent him home. I'll give it a try tomorrow, little by little, but I don't think I'll get very far. He said start at the bottom. Yuck. And how to do it if she won't stand up?

4.  He didn't seem too concerned about the hole with tissue exposed.  Needs to drain.  Best to leave it open.

I did two 1000 cc IV fluids SubQ today---one in the morning and one just before I left, hoping it might make her feel better, less weak, and kick start some drinking.  I have 3 more bags. This is like a Hail Mary effort, but still not without mistakes.

I'll give her a couple more days to show some serious improvement.  Maybe it will be a rare case where there is not much damage, but the way she's not getting better faster is not a good sign, because she is not giving up.  Frankly I almost hope it doesn't help, but I have to give it a try.  Does that sound strange?  

I've already moved on to think about the future of the other 3 goats.  Heading out there now.


----------



## maggiemae

I know what you are feeling.  We had an old Bassett Hound that had a stroke. She got to where she would not eat or drink.  I forced fed her with a syringe for days and she was just getting weaker and weaker but would not give up.  I had to finally make the ultimate decision and it sure was not an easy one.  But then again, animals are amazing and can make a come back when it seems so bleak.  Still, I am hoping for the best for Dixie.


----------



## NancyNGA

It's over. Dixie is at Rainbow Ridge. She was worse this morning, even after pain killer.  No more details. She acted like I was trying to poison her with water.  I thought about it for a couple of hours, then made the call.  They showed up at 4:30.  The vet practice has a "cremation" service, in name only.  You don't get ashes back. Not expensive.

Now I have to worry about the other three. Thinking right now I need to fence a small area right around the barn, extra high, so that I can keep it maintained at all times.

Again, I didn't hear a  single dog bark all day.


----------



## Pappy

So sorry Nancy. We do get attached to our animals. Dixie's got relief now.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> ... Dixie's got relief now.


Yeah, I think so, too.  I can't even imagine how painful it has been.   Thanks, Pappy.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Very sorry Nancy, rest peacefully sweet Dixie.


----------



## Meanderer

Sorry to hear that your Dixie is gone, Nancy.  A sad day for sure.  Brighter days are ahead.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thank you Aunt Bea, SeaBreeze and Meanderer.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I know what you are feeling.  We had an old Bassett Hound that had a stroke. She got to where she would not eat or drink.  I forced fed her with a syringe for days and she was just getting weaker and weaker but would not give up.  I had to finally make the ultimate decision and it sure was not an easy one.  But then again, animals are amazing and can make a come back when it seems so bleak.  Still, I am hoping for the best for Dixie.


I just wanted to add, that your post about your Bassett Hound helped me a lot today.  Thanks.


----------



## maggiemae

This makes me so sad.  She was a character with lots of "spunk"!  You did your best for her and I am sure she appreciated it.  But she is without pain now and having a "high ole time" with her buddies!


----------



## Callie

Nancy, I've always thought that the best and most loving gift we could ever give our pets is the gift of the freedom from pain.
I'm sorry about Dixie. You did the right thing for her.


----------



## Tabitha

Nancy such sad news. I am sorry. Thinking of you.

How can you protect the others?


----------



## NancyNGA

Tabitha said:


> Nancy such sad news. I am sorry. Thinking of you.
> 
> How can you protect the others?



Thanks, Tabitha.  I'm studying right now how to get another fence put up.  One inside the perimeter fence, enclosing a small area right around the barn.  One I can maintain better---keep the electricity going strong all the time, string the bottom hot wire more carefully around the outside to keep things from digging under.

 The perimeter fence is so long it just wasn't possible to keep it maintained every foot of the way all the time.  It has to be almost perfect everywhere to work. We went 13 years with no problems, and I got too complacent.


----------



## Tabitha

Your fencing plans sound good.
Are you going to talk to the dog owners?


----------



## maggiemae

If anyone can figure this fence situation out, it will be you.  But don't analyze it to death (like I would)!  You go girl!


----------



## Meanderer

Fencing a smaller area is a good idea.


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm like a zombie today. Need to sleep 24 hours straight, but I've got stuff to do.   _Help!_

Here's the deal about the fence.  I went out today and paced off a small area.  The way I see it there are 3 options: 

1.  Hire my old fencer to put up a nice fence with a large enough area the goats could graze and run around. Would require grading.  Would probably increase property value even.

Problem:  I don't know how long it would take to get him out to do it, and there's a power line right-of-way right below the barn.  You have to let them know.  They will likely approve.

2.  Put up a very small area myself.  There is a post hole attachment for the tractor.  I have never been able to use it very well, but I can stab with it enough to get a hole dug eventually *IF* I don't hit solid rock (likely). 

Problems:  I don't know if I could stretch the fence wire tight. It would look lousy, and the goats wouldn't have much space to move around, none to graze. And it would require 2 gates. Ugh!  Probably take a week.

3.  Do #2 as a temporary pen just using mostly T-posts, possibly 2 days.  It wouldn't last long, and you couldn't stretch the wire tight, but I think you could keep dogs out. Then wait for the fencer to do the bigger area, and remove the temporary one.  

I'm too tired to think about it, but I have to.  

Again, NOT A SINGLE DOG BARK out there this afternoon.  Something fishy is going on.  I have NEVER been out there without hearing dogs bark.   If there were still dogs barking it might spark some needed adrenalin.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, maybe you should call the old fencer and explain the situation.  Maybe he could do option #2.


----------



## Shalimar

So sorry about Dixie, Nancy. She is at peace now. I hope you feel better soon also. Hard to lose the animals we love.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, maybe you should call the old fencer and explain the situation.  Maybe he could do option #2.



That's a great idea.  He has a crew of men that help him.  Some of them might be free.  It would only take 2 men.  Thanks.  (Oops!  It might require a tractor, too)


----------



## maggiemae

I know what you are talking about "rock"..any where we dig around here we hit rock!  Do you think they were "wild dogs"?  Maybe some of the other goats gave them the "boot"! (I wish).  Sometimes the Crew men like to do jobs on the side and get paid with cash.  Worth a try.  It would save you a lot of labor intensive work.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I know what you are talking about "rock"..any where we dig around here we hit rock!  Do you think they were "wild dogs"?  Maybe some of the other goats gave them the "boot"! (I wish).  Sometimes the Crew men like to do jobs on the side and get paid with cash.  Worth a try.  It would save you a lot of labor intensive work.



I sure know about rock.  There is very little soil here.  Why the trees don't do well.  The dogs are not wild.  I don't know who they belong to. There are 11 neighbors with adjoining property, plus a whole lot on a road that goes around the back side of the property.   I only know one reasonably well, and he is a liar.  Even my fencer figured that out from just meeting him once.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Perfect timing. It started raining around 4pm yesterday, so I called the fencer and he came right over.  He understood the urgency of the dog situation, had just finished a job, and said he would squeeze me in.   He can start Monday, maybe even today if it isn't raining. It is supposed to start again around noon, but scattered.  Haven't heard anything so far this morning. They don't usually arrive before 9am.  

Since he could start so soon, with full crew, I went with the bigger area.  He measured off 1220 feet of new fence, which will attach to the old fence, making between 2 and 3 acres enclosed.  I can easily handle checking that every day, if necessary.   He recommends the new fancy goat and sheep wire, like the new neighbors have.  I'm going with his recommendation, but have some doubts.

Another fence charge clue?  Because of the rain I could feel a little electrical charge touching one of the gates.  Couldn't see anything obviously wrong. I've been troubleshooting "stray voltage." The reasons don't make sense in this situation. Could I have imagined it? 

Found the new neighbors with all their exotic animals, by accident, with a Facebook page. 

Sitting here waiting to hear something. Or not. Left the gate unlocked.  Internet connection has slowed to a crawl, like dial up. Due to rain or heavy traffic?

Update:  Dark clouds now forming here in town.


----------



## Tabitha

Do let us know whether he showed up.


----------



## NancyNGA

Tabitha, you are so sweet. :rose: 

No, the fencers didn't show up, but the weather was much worse out there.  The power had been off a long time when I got there.  The faucets were exploding and chugging and popping, from low water pressure.  It was COLD (58F) and windy and rainy. Brrrr!

When I was a kid, and said something like, "I wish it were summer vacation time," my mother always told me...

 
　
...but right now, I'm willing to give up 3 days.  Just want it to be Tuesday.
　
Just before I was ready to take off back home I heard a dog bark---one of _*THE*_ dogs.  I recognize it because they came back to bark at me last Friday after getting Dixie.  One of those dogs is mean.  The other may just be a tag along.  I don't know which one I heard.   It was over on the rental property, possibly tied up, not moving. I couldn't see over the bushes.  This is the house with 6 pickup trucks parked out front at times, with the Confederate flag proudly put out on Easter Sunday.  I am not going over there, period.

So I drag out some old fence wire and do a temporary fix so that dogs can't come through the barn gates, at least not on a dead run, and locked the goats up.  They will stay locked up as long as I'm not there.

I was _not_ imagining it, there are 500 volts of electricity on that gate.  The gate and my feet were wet yesterday, so I could feel it.  Not today. Don't know how long it's been that way.  No problems anywhere close by. Still getting 7400 volts on the electric line, though.  That's enough.  (Daily lesson in Electric Fence 101. )

Top it all off, I've got a luncheon appointment Monday with a group of people planned for a long time.  A couple I used to work with are visiting from overseas.  Haven't seen them since 1986. And the fencers are coming!   Yikes!!!


----------



## Tabitha

Oh Nancy, you are having a horrid time! I wish we could all be there to help. That was a good idea to lock the dears up in the barn. They will be safe now until the fencers arrive.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, you be very careful...that dog seems mean and he would just as soon attack you as he did Dixie!  Animal Control needs to make an investigation in my opinion.  What a bunch of "southern goobers"!  They give the South a bad reputation.  I just have to shake my head at times and wonder!?

Well, the fencers can do their work without you there.....go and enjoy your time with your old time friends!  If I were closer, I'd come and supervisor those fencers and let you enjoy your luncheon!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, you be very careful...that dog seems mean and he would just as soon attack you as he did Dixie!  Animal Control needs to make an investigation in my opinion.  What a bunch of "southern goobers"!  They give the South a bad reputation.  I just have to shake my head at times and wonder!?
> 
> Well, the fencers can do their work without you there.....go and enjoy your time with your old time friends!  If I were closer, I'd come and supervisor those fencers and let you enjoy your luncheon!



maggiemae, I guess I'm guilty of stereotyping, aren't I? But it's actually kind of funny, because the scene there fits the things you see in some movies. 

 I don't blame these dogs, just the owners. That one dog may have been taught to be mean by rough playing when it was little, just because it looked cute as a puppy. 

 True the fencers don't need my supervision, but... 

 I asked the fencer guy if he could fix the gates so dogs can't climb over them, and he said he never knew a dog to "climb" over a fence! Heck you can find dozens of YouTube videos showing dogs climbing fences.  His comment doesn't give me a lot of confidence.  I'm a worrier, as you can probably tell, but sometimes after it's too late.


----------



## NancyNGA

The goats are tucked in for the night.  One of two gates on the barn, fortified.   It ain't pretty, but it should work, up to 4'.  No time for anything fancy right now.  

Now, I'm _*not*_ going to mention goats again......until Monday night. layful:


----------



## Meanderer

goats.....what goats?


----------



## NancyNGA

:lol:  No, I mean it!  However, I may talk about a possum I met today.


----------



## Meanderer

How about watching a man rescue an owl wrapped in fishing line?  It's amazing how calm they both proved to be!


----------



## Tabitha

Nancy you have fortified it well


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> How about watching a man rescue an owl wrapped in fishing line?  It's amazing how calm they both proved to be!



_"Cool! Definitely very cool!" (_as the man in the video said).     Thank you.


----------



## NancyNGA

Tabitha said:


> Nancy you have fortified it well


Thanks, Tabitha.


----------



## maggiemae

LOL, funny!  Just where is that fence guy from?  Doesn't he know hunting dogs climb fences?

The sweet deer I was so concerned about this Fall are about to get on my last nerve now.  They are eating my Knock Out Rose bush.  It was full of blooms yesterday and all are gone today with a lot of foliage too. So I put a metal wind chime on a shepherd's hook right in the plant to see if it will scare them off.  They must be feeding during the night.  Might need to go to Tractor Supply and see what they have.  I did read online that moth balls work too.  And rotten eggs...mix 4 or 5 eggs with hot sauce and water...spray.  That's enough to drive me away!


----------



## Callie

I understand completely about "neighbors dogs!"

When new neighbors moved in next to my long driveway, they had a smaller dog.  Unfortunately, at the time, I had geese and the little dog nailed three of the goslings. I went to the neighbor and asked them to not let their dog roam because it had killed 3 goslings. While I was trying to talk to the son-in-law (older couple couldn't speak English) their little dog ran to me, jumped up and bit me on the elbow. No apology from the neighbors.

The neighbor's daughter called me a few hours later and wanted to "see the bodies". Omgawd... I told her the goslings were already buried and I was NOT going to dig them up and I would appreciate if she would explain to her parents that I do NOT want their dog on my property. Wasn't too long after, that we installed  a large, locked gate to keep out neighbors dogs and other unwelcomed (two-legged) guests. 

About two years later, another neighbor's dog jumped the fence late at night and killed three of the adult geese. I heard the noise and ran outside to find the woman trying to get her large dog to leave the geese alone. I told the woman to write out a check for $150.00 and make it out to the Humane Society in memory of my 3 geese, which she did the next day.

Anyway, I hope the gate in the barn serves the purpose. If you have a gun,  Nancy, you should carry it with you. That dog seems to be mean. (Better safe, than sorry!)


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> LOL, funny!  Just where is that fence guy from?  Doesn't he know hunting dogs climb fences?
> 
> The sweet deer I was so concerned about this Fall are about to get on my last nerve now.  They are eating my Knock Out Rose bush.  It was full of blooms yesterday and all are gone today with a lot of foliage too. So I put a metal wind chime on a shepherd's hook right in the plant to see if it will scare them off.  They must be feeding during the night.  Might need to go to Tractor Supply and see what they have.  I did read online that moth balls work too.  And rotten eggs...mix 4 or 5 eggs with hot sauce and water...spray.  That's enough to drive me away!



He was born and raised 10 miles from my place.  You would think New York City, wouldn't you? 

I love knock-out roses. I remember that deer last fall.  If you are going to use wind chimes, you've got to get more serious, like this bone chime.  Use deer antlers on top. :devil:


----------



## NancyNGA

Callie said:


> I understand completely about "neighbors dogs!"
> 
> When new neighbors moved in next to my long driveway, they had a smaller dog.  Unfortunately, at the time, I had geese and the little dog nailed three of the goslings. I went to the neighbor and asked them to not let their dog roam because it had killed 3 goslings. While I was trying to talk to the son-in-law (older couple couldn't speak English) their little dog ran to me, jumped up and bit me on the elbow. No apology from the neighbors.
> 
> The neighbor's daughter called me a few hours later and wanted to "see the bodies". Omgawd... I told her the goslings were already buried and I was NOT going to dig them up and I would appreciate if she would explain to her parents that I do NOT want their dog on my property. Wasn't too long after, that we installed  a large, locked gate to keep out neighbors dogs and other unwelcomed (two-legged) guests.
> 
> About two years later, another neighbor's dog jumped the fence late at night and killed three of the adult geese. I heard the noise and ran outside to find the woman trying to get her large dog to leave the geese alone. I told the woman to write out a check for $150.00 and make it out to the Humane Society in memory of my 3 geese, which she did the next day.
> 
> Anyway, I hope the gate in the barn serves the purpose. If you have a gun,  Nancy, you should carry it with you. That dog seems to be mean. (Better safe, than sorry!)


Aww... that's sad about your geese, Callie. That would make me so mad. My new neighbor has ducks running loose.  I sent her an email and told her what happened here.  It's when the animals run, that they're vulnerable.  The dogs first just want to chase, and then get carried away, so I think the wired gates will work 'cause nobody has room to start running.


----------



## maggiemae

"If you have a gun, Nancy, you should carry it with you."  Personally, I am fond of Mr Smith and Mr. Wesson!  They keep me company when Mike is out of town! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> "If you have a gun, Nancy, you should carry it with you."  Personally, I am fond of Mr Smith and Mr. Wesson!  They keep me company when Mike is out of town! LOL


I agree, at least for a while. I've got a .22 rifle---a nuisance to carry around walking, though.  Doubt I'd be very fast on the draw. Probably lose a toe. nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

The fencer called early this morning and said two of his crew called in with "The Monday Morning Blues," (his words) and so he would start tomorrow instead. It made today much less hectic. This shouldn't take them more than... 2 days?

The lunch went well, I guess.  There were just 7 of us---the visiting couple and their daughter, two guys I used to work with, and a fellow that arranged everything, who I didn't know.

I always thought this couple were very nice, and never forgot them all these years, but really didn't associate with them that much, or so I thought.  Never thought they would remember me.   When they were here I took them, and a friend of theirs, fishing out at the lake one time. The only thing we caught was a snapping turtle.  They remembered all the details of that little adventure, and so do I.  They are from Thailand.

 The two guys I worked with sat at the end of the table and talked only to each other the whole time.  The rest of us had a good conversation though.  So glad I got to go.

Tonight---dog barking again from neighbor's property, but still not moving around. Seems hearing my voice starts him barking.  Same to you, fella!  Woof!

The internet has been slow for 10 days.  A two minute video takes 20 minutes to finish in HD and re-buffers (is that the term?) each time you replay. Photos and pages take forever to load.  Seems to be better after midnight.   About to give up Googling forever.


----------



## NancyNGA

Nope.  No pictures of a beautiful new fence.   The fencers didn't show up Tuesday, or today.  Doesn't really surprise me.  This is why I try to figure out how to do everything I can. Much faster. If I had started Saturday, I could have already finished a very small enclosed area around the barn by myself by now.   

It is time to do the spring removal of winter straw bedding from the barn. Will start that tomorrow.  Next time try to  attach the post hole digger and give a try at digging a few holes.  If the fencers don't show up by Friday, I'll buy some supplies and go ahead with it. If they do show up, a few holes here and there won't hurt anything.  I'll just fill them back in, and mark them for later.

The goats are getting used to being locked up.  The first time I couldn't get Rusty to go in.  The other 2 would be happier without him. He can run like a gazelle and could outrun ONE dog, but TWO might corner him.  Second night I tricked him, and although we had a terrible clash as I was closing the gate, I won.   Third and 4th nights he walked right in.  Go figure.


----------



## Tabitha

Dear Nancy you have a gift for writing in an amusing way even when you are fed up. I admire your good spirits. I am relieved that the goats are behaving for you.


----------



## maggiemae

I was thinking about you today and wondered if they ever showed up.  Must be nice to have so much work that you can just put off a job!  NOT!  Atleast the guy could have called you and let you know what was going on.  Yep, if you want something done...do it yourself!  I guess the goats realize something is going on and they are just waiting.  Maybe they miss Dixie.

Glad you got to meet your friends for lunch.  Sounds like you made some memories with your Thailand friends!  You can never take memories away and these seemed like good ones!  The other two guys...not so much!   Well, their loss!


----------



## NancyNGA

Just got a call from the fencer saying he will start tomorrow (Friday). Can have a few more cups of coffee this morning before getting started. 

:coffeelaugh:

_Update_: 8:45am: HVAC man just called to say they have the part for the AC, and he'll be out before 10am to install it. Could things be starting to come together???   More coffee? 

_Update_: 11:20am:  HVAC man just finished installing the part, but broke a pvc pipe and has to go get a fitting. Better leave the barn clean out until after the fencers leave now, assuming they show up tomorrow.
.
.


----------



## NancyNGA

Nope.  No one showed up.  At least I got a big bush near the house cut down and carried off.  It had become a bit of a security issue.  And washed the truck. Neither was necessary.  Oh well....  I have to go out anyway, just to let the goats out to get some exercise.  Not likely anyone will show up before Monday now.  Back to plan A tomorrow---dig some holes?


----------



## Callie

omygosh, Nancy... I hate it when I make appts for workers and they are late or don't show up at all. That is so very frustrating.


----------



## Tabitha

Nancy are you going to let the goats out unsupervised?


----------



## NancyNGA

Tabitha said:


> Nancy are you going to let the goats out unsupervised?


No, Tabitha.  Not until I get some kind of extra safe fence put up around the barn.   Lately I've been letting them out in another small, but well fenced area, while I'm there.  But that area doesn't enclose the barn or the water trough.  I put buckets of water out for them in that one, but if it rains that won't work.  Maybe it would be faster to build a second barn.  Ha!

You can make a fence climb-proof, and dig-under proof, with electricity.  Just have to do something special with the gates.  Fencer said they make an electrified bungee cord type thing I might stretch over the tops of the gates when they're closed.


----------



## NancyNGA

NancyNGA said:


> ....  Maybe it would be faster to build a second barn.  Ha!



Actually, the way things are going, another temporary barn might not be a bad idea.  You can build one in a day with 3 cattle panels and a big tarp.







But then you run into problems like this.  As big as my goats are, it would come crashing down.


----------



## maggiemae

Well, atleast you got some things done since the fence guy did not show up!  Boy, I need to wash my little SUV!  It is starting to look rough.  Kinda bad when you go to Lowes and when you go back to your car there is a business card on your door that had a hand written note that they offer free car washes with their services!  I have got to get my act together!  I am great about laying in bed at night and making lists in my head of what I will do the next day but for some reason that list never gets done!  And I hate that...I like to feel I have made some sort of accomplishment for the day, no matter how small it may seem.  I have a box started for Goodwill donation but I need to get motivated and fill that sucker up and get it out of here!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  Kinda bad when you go to Lowes and when you go back to your car there is a business card on your door that had a hand written note that they offer free car washes with their services! ...


:lol: 



maggiemae said:


> ...  I have got to get my act together!  I am great about laying in bed at night and making lists in my head of what I will do the next day but for some reason that list never gets done!  And I hate that...I like to feel I have made some sort of accomplishment for the day, no matter how small it may seem.! ...



Don't worry too much.  One day you will be ready and you will hit the ground running, and get more things done than you thought you could. I have confidence in you.

What sometimes works for me is to make my to-do list *very* short, maybe just *one* thing.  If I make it too long, I'll dread getting started, and won't.  After that one thing is done, make another list with just one thing, etc. (But I keep forgetting that rule. layful

I'm a mess too.  First the days spent worrying about Dixie, and now the fencer.  You don't know what time he will (not) be there. 

I need a day off just to settle down, then another one to catch up with things I've put off.  The back yard in town needs mowed. It looks like a hayfield.  Food lately has been frozen pizza, cookies, chicken salad sandwiches, and popcorn.

Today it looked like rain all day, but didn't. Finally made a quick ride around the perimeter fence to check. People are tired of hearing about voltage, so I'm not going to talk about it.


----------



## Pappy

Happy Mother's Day Nancy. Stop, relax and have a coffee. I'm buying.


----------



## NancyNGA

An uneventful day today, so I'll post some nonsense.

I'm going to get the hang of this video stuff, and will practice on readers here. Sorry about that.layful: 

 I was sitting on the back porch last week and a very young 'possum  walked right across the lawn, in broad daylight!  If you sit quietly long enough out there, some wild animal seems to always pass through.   He is just to the right of the small cedar tree, about in the middle, up and down. Wouldn't move so I had to walk toward him. [Need to learn how to zoom next?]

Turn settings up to HD (720p) in the gear box, if necessary. Screen is bigger on YouTube site.  






This is a 1927 Sears ad for an opossum coat.  Didn't know it was a popular fur. 



That's all folks!  :hatlaugh:


----------



## NancyNGA

Real photo of vintage opossum jacket.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, you were right....I did get some things done today!  Deep cleaned the two bathrooms upstairs (scrubbing down those pesky base boards that I tend to over look), even took the shop vac and vacummed the A/C returns that were full of dust.  Also got out the step stool and cleaned off the ceiling fan blades.  Felt good to get something productive done!  I think I am on a roll now!

Yep, those possums can be sneaky.   There was one in our back yard several years ago.  It was late at night and I went in the back yard and saw this possum laying in the flower bed.  I thought it was dead and when I got up close, it jumped up and ran off!  Scared me!


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, keep up the good work!  Getting started is the hardest part, I think.






maggiemae said:


> ... Yep, those possums can be sneaky.   There was one in our back yard several years ago.  It was late at night and I went in the back yard and saw this possum laying in the flower bed.  I thought it was dead and when I got up close, it jumped up and ran off!  Scared me!


He was probably "playing 'possum"---pretending to be dead.   Did you know they have 50 sharp teeth?  But they are very timid.


----------



## maggiemae

They also "hiss" too.  I was checking some plants out back at dusk and I heard this "hissing" sound outside the fence.  I did not stick around.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> They also "hiss" too.  I was checking some plants out back at dusk and I heard this "hissing" sound outside the fence.  I did not stick around.


They aren't very smart either.  We set a large no kill trap once for an animal, possibly a coyote, that was hanging around the barn.  My mother saw it once. Every morning the same opossum would be caught in the trap.  He would hiss at us when we turned him loose.  After 3 times we gave up. 

OTOH, since we turned him loose unharmed each time, maybe he was smarter than we thought.   He got some sardines each time.


----------



## Pappy

Must have been a smart old-possum.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Tabitha

How hilarious.

Did the fencer show up?


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I am still on "a roll", I actually hand washed my car today!  I was sweating like a "hog"  (do hogs sweat?  always heard that term) but realized the vehicle was actually "white"!  No more business cards offering free car washes with their services!  Go me!


----------



## NancyNGA

Tabitha said:


> ....Did the fencer show up?



No Tabitha. I'm just going to assume he will never show up, and move on to Plan B.



maggiemae said:


> Nancy, I am still on "a roll", I actually hand washed my car today!  I was sweating like a "hog"  (do hogs sweat?  always heard that term) but realized the vehicle was actually "white"!  No more business cards offering free car washes with their services!  Go me!



:yougogirl:

Maggiemae, that's great!  It's getting hot isn't it?   Spring is over I think.   I got two things _half _done today.  Does that count as one?

Decided to try to put the post hole digger on the tractor.   It is really hard.   Got all but one connection. Switched to cleaning out the barn, and got it half done. I'll finish both tomorrow hopefully, and see if I can dig some holes.

Thought of a better fence solution I _might_ be able to do myself.  It encloses the barn, the waterer, and the gate which opens into the secure area I've been putting the goats in lately. Maybe a smaller job like this the fencer would have done right away, but he assured me he had a whole crew and could do anything I wanted.   That's what happens when you have to make a quick decision. 

But that's all water under the bridge now.


----------



## NancyNGA

A pretty good day today. I only fell down twice.  No damage.  

Got the post hole digger attached!   Discovered the tractor has turn signal lights. 





　
My best and deepest hole!    At least 3 feet.  I'm so proud. 






Problem is they don't go perfectly straight down, always have a bit of a slant.  Don't know what I'm doing wrong.  Dug 8 holes and 5 of them hit solid rock at 18 inches.  {sigh}  Will try again tomorrow, but not much hope.

Found this mallet my father made out of a chunk of dogwood tree.  It came in handy today.






Finally, anyone know what this is for?   I found it in the garage.  It goes between the arms of the hitch on the tractor I think.  For pulling something? But why so many different holes?  Don't even know a keyword to Google.






Found a few left over wooden posts, 30 old T-posts, and a big roll of electric wire. May have to only buy some fence wire and fasteners/insulators.  

No dogs barking for several days.  This is probably all a waste of time.  The dogs will probably never be back, but can't take a chance. I feel guilty about not being vigilant enough before.


----------



## Meanderer

Can you use a plumb line?


----------



## maggiemae

Wow, you did a good job!  I know the rock is a real problem in GA.  I did do a Google for "old tractor hitch parts"  and there are some good images there.  Looks like a "hitch conversion part"  (I am probably wrong).  But the "cog" in the middle means it can be adjusted I think.  Now that I look at your pic again,  that is not an old tractor! 

Don't feel guilty...how were you to know that the neighbor's dogs would attack your goats?  Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Tabitha

Round of applause for you Nancy.   ...well done!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ... I did do a Google for "old tractor hitch parts"  and there are some good images there.  Looks like a "hitch conversion part"  (I am probably wrong).  But the "cog" in the middle means it can be adjusted I think.



"Hitch conversion" did the trick, maggiemae.  Thanks.  It's part of a kit.   Called a hitch drawbar/stabilizer.   For attaching a trailer hitch.  Still doesn't explain why 11 holes, but I'll not worry about that.





maggiemae said:


> Don't feel guilty...how were you to know that the neighbor's dogs would attack your goats?  Better safe than sorry!


But I knew dogs almost always attack goats that run from them.   I worried about dogs getting in for years, then quit worrying so much.  Boo.


----------



## NancyNGA

Tabitha said:


> Round of applause for you Nancy.   ...well done!


Thanks, but not so well done, I'm afraid, Tabitha. Now I'll have to confess a BIG mistake.   About half way through, the hole digger came off the hitch on one side.  Thought the hitch pin fell out.  Pulled up the picture of the tractor above and zoomed in.  I forgot to put the pin in!!!  Good thing I had proof.  I'd still be looking for that pin.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Can you use a plumb line?


I think it might be that you are supposed to move the tractor just a tiny little bit as the hole digger gets deeper, but I'm not sure.  I haven't seen it mentioned in how-to videos, but this is only the 3rd time I've used this thing, and only for a few holes, and it's like learning all over again each time.


----------



## maggiemae

Well, sitting here waiting on the rain.  Seems like we live in a "Bermuda Triangle"  where it rains all around but we seem to miss it!  Same thing last summer!  Nancy, did you get more accomplished today?  It was very hot and humid!


----------



## hauntedtexan

Pappy said:


> Must have been a smart old-possum.View attachment 37710


I searched so very hard for a cartoon that was "Bama----- O'Bama", but no luck...


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Well, sitting here waiting on the rain.  Seems like we live in a "Bermuda Triangle"  where it rains all around but we seem to miss it!  Same thing last summer!  Nancy, did you get more accomplished today?  It was very hot and humid!


I just finished mowing the front lawn when it started raining, about 7pm in town.  That Bermuda triangle thing happens here all the time too. I wasted the day yesterday.  Today was also a lot wasted, but not for lack of trying.  I got a couple of pictures.  Maybe I'll explain later.

How about you?   Outdoor work is not going to be much fun from now on until fall I'm afraid. I'm not a morning person.  Need lots of coffee first to get started.


----------



## maggiemae

I know what your talking about with the outdoor work.  If we can't get out before 10:00 in the morning to mow....well, I'm done for the day!  But then again, with little rain....not much yard mowing because the grass does not grow much! YIPPEE!  I get up much earlier than Mike and will have several cups of coffee before he is even moving!  I like it because I don't like to talk a lot in the mornings (I hate "chatty people" that early). LOL  I get to sit on the back porch and watch the birds and those pesky squirrels that hang upside down on the bird feeders!   Saw a cute brown bunny this morning!


----------



## NancyNGA

Almost back to square one today.

Hit the ground running at 11am.   Got 5 wooden fence posts in. Took the golf cart down a slight hill, front wheels ended up in bottom of a ditch, and it stopped running. Seems I have a knack for getting vehicles stuck in strange positions. 







The only thing that could pull it out was the tractor, and it had the hole digger attached. {sigh} Took it off, used that newly discovered hitch drawbar (what a coincidence), pulled the cart down level, and it started. 






Later it quit running again, annoying reverse signal barely chirping. Got battery charger and extension cord, and that was the problem.  Good thing I found out close to an electrical outlet, rather than way out in the woods.

My corner fence post is off---way off!    Intended to do a new hole, but I'm not attaching that digger again!  All this fuss with the cart took _a lot_ of time, and it's not over yet. I have to go buy a new battery Monday. It's probably long overdue. 

Meanwhile the 3 musketeers just stood around looking at me *all day*, like bored little children waiting for me to tell them what to do. They did not get any exercise, but I did, mostly walking back and forth to the garage.


----------



## Tabitha

Great photo of the kids


----------



## maggiemae

I don't mean to laugh but how in this world did you manage to get in the ditch?  This is like a bad "I Love Lucy" episode! LOL  The goats were probably thinking..."What is she up to know"?  You are cracking me up....be careful "Missy"!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I don't mean to laugh but how in this world did you manage to get in the ditch? ...



Is that a rhetorical question?   Too late.  I'll answer anyway.layful:

I was taking a detour around the barn, rather than drive through it.  Usually you can just drive over that ditch. I'd been over it before, but possibly not at quite such a deep spot. 

That cart has an odd driving system. It runs on gasoline, but there is no starter.  You just hit the accelerator and go.   It takes a lot of battery power to get moving.  I guess the ditch required too much pull on the battery. 

Thirty years ago I would be petrified at all the stuff that goes wrong when you own property, but somehow I seem to manage to get out of all the jams I create---as long as I don't panic.   So far, so good...

.......

Today it rained off and on all day, evidently heavy rain overnight. Water standing in the fields out in the country.  So it was almost a break day for me. Yay!!! Didn't even need to let the goats out.  They wouldn't go anyway.  They didn't want to get their feet wet. 

 I did stop by and check fencing. It comes only in big rolls that are too heavy to lift.  I may have to get some lighter weight wire they make in smaller rolls.  Another option is cattle panels---16' long heavy duty solid panels.  OK for stretches of *level* ground.  They could be reused later.  Maybe a mix of the two.  I'll measure tomorrow.

Internet service slow again, and it rained all day.  Not a coincidence I think.


----------



## Pappy

OK Nancy. Next time it rains, you tell your goats they have no excuse not to go out.


----------



## NancyNGA

:lol:  Pappy, you ever try putting boots on a goat? 

I just noticed, that goat has only one horn.  We had one like that, from a sloppy disbudding job. Bought as a kid and didn't find out until later, too late.  Had to keep it clipped short.  He was a wave of destruction with just that one horn, otherwise.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pappy said:


> OK Nancy. Next time it rains, you tell your goats they have no excuse not to go out.



I tell ya I saw two sets of footprints heading away from the barn and one of the goats in missing, LOL!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> I tell ya I saw two sets of footprints heading away from the barn and one of the goats in missing, LOL!!!


Bea, the goats are all still there.  One was just hiding.   Maybe it was the fencers---came and left while I wasn't looking.   Ha!  Ha!


----------



## NancyNGA

The fencers showed up about 11am with a load of supplies. He only had two helpers. They worked about 4 hours, then it started raining, thunder and lightning. Chance of rain, next two days, both 90%.


----------



## Tabitha

At last! You have been patient.


----------



## maggiemae

Well of course it would be rain in the forecast for the next three days (with flash flooding) and they decide to show up!  Do you think about August getting this finished? LOL  Well, I have learned that no one in Georgia gets in a big hurry!  I'm still waiting on a quote from the contractor that did our deck for a kitchen upgrade with countertops and back splash.  Even printed pictures of what I wanted.  It has been a year now and not heard a word!  Go figure?  I think because it was not a total "gut" job (I wanted to keep my cabinets), he was not interested.  And he told us their specialty was kitchen remodels!


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, I've thought a lot about this subject.  I don't think it's Georgia.  We may think that, because that happens to be where we live now that we've settled down where we want to stay, and all things eventually need repairs.  I have older friends in Ohio and Florida who say it's the same way there.

 People that have become successful in a business, like construction, want big projects.  I'm speculating that no one wants to tell you they don't want to do a job, because they might run out of big projects, and need to fill in the slack time, so they keep you in limbo. If they have a good crew helping them, they have to keep steady work or they'll lose them.  OTOH, it could be just something simple, like they are inconsiderate.  Ha!

I do have personal experiences with some people who have tried to start their own businesses over the years.  Knew people that financed them to get started.  Often some of the reasons they give is they don't want to answer to a boss, and they want to take off whenever they want. Not good reasons.  They all tried and failed.  It was always someone else's fault.    Starting a business is a lot of work.  More work than having a steady 9-5 or shift job with a boss, if that's your only source of income.

This fencer keeps telling me the problem is hiring reliable people to help him.   He was a go-getter when he first got started, but seems to have lost enthusiasm now. 

Here I am getting all analytical, first thing in the morning.   Gotta quit that.    Btw, there is a steady rain coming down right now.


----------



## NancyNGA

Tabitha said:


> ... You have been patient.


 Tabitha, I've had a lot of practice.   Still struggle with it sometimes, but I'm getting better, LOL.


----------



## Tabitha

You have retained your sense of humour throughout


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

In spite of 100% chance of rain predicted today, it didn't rain at all!!  The fencers showed up apparently in the morning, because by the time I got there, all the fence posts were in.  One short stretch had to be changed.  Glad I caught them in time.   So what's left is one gate, the fence mesh wire, and the electric wires. Maybe 2 more full working days.  Only 20% chance of rain tomorrow.  But now I have to make a quick decision about something the fencer proposed to me today.  I hate decisions.  More on that later.  I got to go think.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Small world (again)_

Brief history:  

Last fall, in spite of posted signs, trespassers stomped down the fence on my property so they could climb over it easily to go fishing on the lake.  Left their electronic fish weighing scales on the bank.  I kept it.  Put up more posted signs right at the edge of the lake where they were fishing.  They came back at least two more times after that, that I know of. 

Last week:

I mentioned, in passing, the trespassing incident to Mr. Fencer, because he was recommending a new type fence wire to me, and I was wondering how it would hold up to being smashed down, but mostly by falling trees.

Today:

Mr. Fencer asked me if it would be OK if his son (an older teenager) went fishing on my lake---either a Yes, or No, was fine with him.   I said if it was just him, it would be one thing, but the problem is he will want to bring his friends.  Then his friends will want to come without him.  Then his friends may, or may not, ask if they can bring *their* friends.  Pretty soon everyone in the county will just assume it's ok. [Plus I'd have to give someone keys to the gate, unless they planned on climbing over the fence again.]

He understood and then confessed that his son and some friends had already been there fishing.  I said, "He didn't by any chance leave his fishing scales, did he?"  Mr. Fencer grabbed his cell phone and called his son, in spite of me asking him not to, and asked him if he lost some scales out there.  The answer was, "Yes."   He got angry and told the son fishing there was off limits.

Here's the bad part:  His son told him the biggest bass he ever caught in his (short) life was on my lake last fall.  This rumor will have spread all the way to the outskirts of Atlanta by now, fish getting bigger with each exchange.  It took 20 years to get over the story about a 5 lb bass the previous owner caught. He supposedly had it mounted.  I've been telling everyone the lake is full of turtles ever since then.  It is, btw.

That decision turned out to be easier than expected, but there's more.  This is getting too long already.


----------



## maggiemae

I cannot wait to hear the rest of this story!  Do you keep the pond stocked?  So he is doing your fence but his son and friends have access to the lake?  Well in my opinion, if you don't mind them fishing, that is one thing but I think keeping the goats safe is the number one priority at this point.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I cannot wait to hear the rest of this story!  Do you keep the pond stocked?  So he is doing your fence but his son and friends have access to the lake?  Well in my opinion, if you don't mind them fishing, that is one thing but I think keeping the goats safe is the number one priority at this point.



Maggiemae, the rest of the story is very dull.  No, I've never stocked the lake. It had been stocked originally.  I'm surprised there are any fish worth catching out there after 36+ years of neglect.  The catfish should be all gone by now. They have access to the lake because they can climb the fence.  Everyone does, in that sense.  Ha!  The fencer will not quit the project just because of any decision about his son fishing or not.   He is a good guy. I've known him for 14 years.  The goats will be fine.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thinking out loud again. 

The fencer asked me today if I would consider renting out the remainder of the property for grazing some of his cattle---the part where the goats won't be now, unless I'm with them.   First thought was to say No, but told him I'd think about it. 

Upsides:

If he had cattle out there he would have to maintain the fence, check for fallen trees, just to keep them in.  Rather than charge him rent I could ask him to maintain the fence a little better than would be necessary for cattle, keep the electric working well, maybe even do some repairs on a few places that really need more than I can handle alone.  

This would have a time limit, because after October there wouldn't be anything for cattle to graze on.  So I could give it a try for one season and see how it goes.  Meantime I shouldn't have to check the fence at all.    He could count the goats when I'm not there, and let me know if it doesn't add up to 3.

Downsides:

I would have to give up any privacy out there for the duration.  You'd never know who you might run into, but it would be down at the lake, not up at the house.  I'm sure his son would volunteer to check the cattle every day, along with his friends. I don't want multiple copies of keys being made.

It's already summer.   It's not pleasant being outside out there June-August anyway, if you're not a morning person.

There is a very remote possibility that the dam repair guy would show up before October.   If so, the fence on the dam would be down for a couple of days.  Would need a temporary fence around it.  He may not like that, and I have no way of knowing if it will happen or not.  

------

I think I'm going to give it a try one time, with the stipulation that everyone clears out at the end of the season. No more fishing. No more trespassing. No hunting. Anyway I better let him know tomorrow.  He may find another place soon.

Btw, I assumed these would be cattle he's either going to butcher at the end of the season, or sell, but one of his favorite jobs is to set up rodeos.  He used to do it all over north Georgia in the fall.  There is even a Mexican rodeo nearby he's heavily involved with.  It could be he would put wild Brahma bulls or Texas longhorns out there for a rodeo.  That would be exciting.  (Just kidding.)


----------



## Aunt Bea

My only thought is that a large bunch of cattle can make a muddy mess around a soft shoreline.

Good luck!


----------



## Meanderer

It sounds like Mr Fencer is helping you, in order to help himself.


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> My only thought is that a large bunch of cattle can make a muddy mess around a soft shoreline.
> 
> Good luck!


That's a good point.  I need to know how many.  Couldn't be too many, there isn't enough pasture, mostly woods.  Where would they congregate, especially when it rains? In front of the cabin?  I don't know how much damage a few can do. 

 It's good to sleep on these things. Sometimes you think differently late at night than in the morning.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> It sounds like Mr Fencer is helping you, in order to help himself.


Somehow stating it like that makes it sounds ominous.   I guess I'm just feeling more negative about the idea this morning.  It's always safer to never change things, because you have become comfortable with things the way they are.  But then you might miss out on something good.   

The main thing is, if it doesn't work out for some reason, can I get everyone all gone for good at the end of the summer?  Not that much could go wrong in 5 months, could it?  (Famous last words).  It would be a learning experience for me.  I know nothing about cattle.


----------



## Meanderer

Can cattle carry diseases harmful to goats?


----------



## Pappy

Living in harmony. :love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer

A Wake-up Call.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


> It sounds like Mr Fencer is helping you, in order to help himself.



It does seem that way, it doesn't seem like Mr. Fencer will have much skin in the game.

Based on how long it took him to show up to build the fence and the list of excuses he had to offer I would be cautious of entering into an agreement about the fishing or the cattle.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Can cattle carry diseases harmful to goats?


Not that I know of.   Maybe some kinds of stomach worms are common to both.   The goats and cows wouldn't share pastures, unless I'm out with them.


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Meanderer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like Mr Fencer is helping you, in order to help himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem that way, it doesn't seem like Mr. Fencer will have much skin in the game.
> 
> Based on how long it took him to show up to build the fence and the list of excuses he had to offer I would be cautious of entering into an agreement about the fishing or the cattle.
Click to expand...


Bea, one might also look at it this way, don't you think?  ...



> It sounds like you are helping Mr. Fencer, in order to help yourself.



Maybe I'm fooling myself, but I don't think I'll have much skin in the game either.   He can't let his cattle get out.  He has to maintain the fence to some degree. That alone was almost like having a part time job for me. Now that I have this smaller area for the goats, I'll likely neglect the perimeter fence more, but I shouldn't. 

It might be like keeping a fence repairman on retainer for 5 months.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Bea, one might also look at it this way, don't you think?  ...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm fooling myself, but I don't think I'll have much skin in the game either.   He can't let his cattle get out.  He has to maintain the fence to some degree. That alone was almost like having a part time job for me. Now that I have this smaller area for the goats, I'll likely neglect the perimeter fence more, but I shouldn't.
> 
> It might be like keeping a fence repairman on retainer for 5 months.



I understand your thoughts but it seems to me that they are based on the idea that he cares as much about his cattle as you do about your goats.  

No matter what you decide I wish you and the goats all the best!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

The whole thing might fall through anyway.  I talked to him today and he was planning on 20 head of cattle.  I know there's not enough cleared land for that.  He said he would bring his Gator (John Deere utility vehicle) out Sunday and take a look.  

They finished everything but the electric wire today, and said they should get the rest done by noon tomorrow.  He brought his son along as a helper today and marched me up to meet him.  He was too embarrassed to look at me.  I think he's a pretty good kid.  He could have easily lied about everything, but didn't. 

 There are a couple things I still have to do.  They bought 4' high gates like this.   I'm going to cover that gap at the top with wire. That won't be hard to do.  



It *is* hard for me to take a good picture of a fence though.


----------



## Meanderer

Sounds like the goats are in good hands, Nancy!  Good luck and I wish you the best, as you make your decision.


----------



## NancyNGA

I've searched many times for a video on the net of a goat chewing cud, with the details, showing its neck.  Could never find one, so I made one myself. This was the most amazing thing to me, when we first got our goats.   Such a complicated process for eating. 

Watch his neck closely when he stops chewing.  You'll see something go down, and then something come up.    This is Shorty.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


>


Thanks for the "Lunch With  Shorty" video, Nancy!  Quite amazing.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, this is the proper terminology for the external parts of a goat.


----------



## Pappy

I like yours better, Nancy. Nothing cuter than a baby goat.


----------



## NancyNGA

The fencing crew (minus the boss) showed up Friday after lunch to work, but they had the wrong insulators.  That was mostly my fault. They took off to go shopping, came back but left for the day.  I knew most they wouldn't be able to find the parts close by on short notice.   

They would normally work on Saturday, but it's a holiday weekend. Thinking I may start putting up the top electric line myself tomorrow.   If it goes well, I'll continue Monday and see how far I can get. I think I can do it.  I'm really getting exhausted with this waiting, and the earliest it could possibly be done if they do it would be Tuesday, and they might not show up next week at all.

Charge on fence today was down to only 700v.  Decided long ago to disconnect the bottom electric wire around the perimeter, because it really isn't doing any good most places, so I took a quick ride around, just concentrating on the top wire, and found 3 shorts.  Voltage when I got back, even less: 200v.  

 I was ready to put the property up for auction.  In 13 years, the bottom wire was only a problem ONCE. Disconnected it from the charger: 8300 volts! Another roller coaster ride.  Decided against the auction.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

I forgot about rain. 
(How could I forget about rain.  )   

Switching to Plan B.  
Oh wait!  I don't have a plan B, either.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

MOO-DY


----------



## NancyNGA

Dairy cows being released from indoor winter housing to fresh pasture for spring grazing.  Down here they are allowed out all winter.

Not nearly as graceful as goats. My tenants would be black angus steers. Don't anyone get their hopes up of seeing numerous cow pictures.  layful: Fencer didn't show up today, but I forgot he said he was coming until now. Probably just talking.


----------



## NancyNGA

Sun came out by noon today.  Got one small section of top wire done, maybe 150 feet.  It wasn't hard. Had a half roll of wire left over from another job.  I think I could have finished the whole run (1200 feet) in 2 days, except the wire was too tangled up.

It is called high tensile wire, and is made to be straight, but forced into a roll.  When you cut the roll open, it starts unwinding and shooting out at all directions.  I didn't know that, and it took literally hours to get it back together after last time, and I still couldn't get it back perfectly.

 Guess I either need to get a spool, called a spinning jenny, or give up.  May look for one tomorrow and give it another try.  They are more than $20 now.  I thought it was just me, that I just didn't know how to unroll it, but this guy says you need a spool.  I believe him now.


----------



## maggiemae

As far as letting the fencer put his cattle on your land, well I think the "analyzing it to death" is the way to go in this case!  He did do a good job on the fence.  Make it easy on yourself and weigh all the options.

What decision did you make on the house that your neighbor wanted to sell?

You are one busy woman!  I wish I had half your energy or "spunk"! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, spending so much time out there, and getting behind on routine things in town, is starting to get to me.  I guess I'm just doing something to keep busy out there, and to see if I can do it just for fun, and for insurance, in case the fencers decide to start another job and don't come back for a week or two.  Last time I started trying to do something myself, they showed up the next day.  Maybe it will work again.  Ha!   

Haven't heard from the neighbor. I thought she was closing on her new condo the 17th of May.  I don't have time to think seriously enough about it.   I'm just afraid one day I'll end up with my house like this, if that renter guy buys it.


----------



## NancyNGA

Found a Spinning Jenny today---the last one they had at Tractor Supply.  It really does work great. Got all the wire untangled. Shopping and assembly didn't leave much time but got another ~350 feet strung.  That leaves about 700 to go, plus running a wire underground at one gate and making some connections.   Might as well continue until I run out of wire. If the fencers don't show up by then, I'll buy some more and keep going, 'cause I got to be there anyway. It's getting easier with practice. 

The top wire is the most important. Some animal has been digging under the new fence already, but too small for a dog. This is really tight fence. The bottom electric wire will take care of that.  May decide to string a 3rd one inside, to keep the goats from using the fence as a scratching device. They can stretch it and make it sag doing that.


----------



## Meanderer

The way you are going,Nancy, Mr Fencer will be offering you a job!  Is this the Jenny that you bought?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> The way you are going,Nancy, Mr Fencer will be offering you a job!  Is this the Jenny that you bought?



Ah yes, that is she, Meanderer!  As my father would say, "A real thing of beauty." layful:   You should see her spin.   Another toy to play with.   

Although 350' may sound like a lot, it really isn't.  It's just a matter of where you choose to stop.  The fencers would do the whole thing in one long run of 1200 feet. With two people it would take very little more time than 350. The time consuming part is mostly attaching the endpoints. Long runs like that can be trouble in the long run rolleyes: Ha!), with age and wear, but cheaper and faster to install.


----------



## Pappy

Homemade version of  a spinning Jenny. Goat is there because..I have no idea.


----------



## NancyNGA

That goat picture is perfect, Pappy.  See that electric wire strung on the inside of the fence a couple feet up?  That is to keep the goat from scratching her side against the fence and running it down.  That will be my 3rd wire, if they start doing that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Meanderer said:


> The way you are going,Nancy, Mr Fencer will be offering you a job!  Is this the Jenny that you bought?



It looks like something to barbecue chickens on.


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> It looks like something to barbecue chickens on.


Come to think of it, it does, doesn't it?   Just add a cross piece to this one, and get two more chickens.  Maybe I'll use it for that "when my fencing days are over."  :lol:


----------



## Pappy

Hey Bea. Great idea, or toasting a bunch of marshmallows all at once.


----------



## NancyNGA

Showers again in the morning yesterday, so I didn't get much done, maybe only another 100 feet.  Had to first set another metal post next to an existing one, because they drove one of theirs down too deep to put a wire on top. Dug a shallow trench for a cable to run under a gate, but couldn't find where I put the cable.   Showers this morning also.  I've got about 500 feet of wire left.  Maybe I can get most of it up this afternoon if nothing goes wrong.  I'll be about 200 feet short.

Three hummingbirds have showed up so far this spring. I believe one of them has returned from last year.  He isn't afraid of me at all. And I think I heard a mockingbird yesterday.  First one I can ever remember out there. Earlier this week I heard a _very_ strange sounding bobwhite (quail) in the middle of the day.  Wonder now if it was the mockingbird. There are a lot of quail out there but they don't usually start talking until just before dark.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Years ago I was putting up fence posts a friend came by offered to help, then asked if he could borrow my post driver.  Loaned it to him (he was younger than I), when he was driving his own posts he had a mild heart attack, survived to this day.

My wife the gardening savant planted a cape fuchia, every year all summer & fall long the plant produces flowers that the hummingbirds love.  We had hung a feeder years ago but the wasps would be drawn to it & drive off the birds.  Not with the plant though, the only ones they fight with are each other.


----------



## NancyNGA

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Years ago I was putting up fence posts a friend came by offered to help, then asked if he could borrow my post driver.  Loaned it to him (he was younger than I), when he was driving his own posts he had a mild heart attack, survived to this day.


Oh my, an early wake up call for your friend. If you're not in good upper body shape (like I'm not), using that driver thing can really wear you out in short order. That, and manual post hole diggers.  I should go out and dig a hole with them every day just for exercise. Sure beats going to a gym.  Ha!



Son_of_Perdition said:


> My wife the gardening savant planted a cape fuchia, every year all summer & fall long the plant produces flowers that the hummingbirds love.  We had hung a feeder years ago but the wasps would be drawn to it & drive off the birds.  Not with the plant though, the only ones they fight with are each other.


The yellow jackets get after my feeder at certain times of the year.  Ants can get inside. It seems like they must swell up and can't get out.  I know the ones in there couldn't possibly have gotten through those little holes.


----------



## NancyNGA

About 450 more feet of fence done today.  It was nice because it was all in the shade.  There are 34 rings left on the 20" diameter spool.  

Should be...... 34 x 20/12 x 3.1416 = ~178 feet   

Looks like I need at least 200 more feet.  Got rid of that nasty pile of tangled wire in the garage, and substituted it with a neat little spinning jenny, which comes apart if I want to bother.  But now I need more wire.  

Also spray painted Kermit the frog.  Now I need a tablespoon of black paint to paint back his eyes and toenails (do frogs have toenails?). Checked every half used paint can at both houses. No black. Would red work? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kermit, from an earlier post, taken several years ago, he is in much worse shape now.  Has a broken left front foot.






After






The white powder on the ground is ant killer.  Was standing on top of a fire ant hill while spray painting and didn't notice.   Got bit, many times.


----------



## Tabitha

Kermit looks very smart in his green coat


----------



## Pappy

Nancy. If frogs don't have toenails, you can always put frogs on toenails.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Also spray painted Kermit the frog.  Now I need a tablespoon of black paint to paint back his eyes and toenails (do frogs have toenails?). Checked every half used paint can at both houses. No black. Would red work?


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks for the comments everyone!  Y'all just made my morning.  :hatlaugh:


----------



## maggiemae

Gosh, what a difference a coat of paint can do!  Go to the craft department at Walmart and get a very small bottle of black paint or I bet The Dollar Tree has some craft paint.


----------



## Knight

Yesterday 5/31/2017
Keeping the economy going by eating out & entertaining ourselves has no particular day. Yesterday was one of those mainly because my wife didn't feel like cooking. That and it was the last day that two free buffets & $75.00 in comp play were availble to use. The thing is $75.00 in comp play doesn't last long. $500.00 to spend is normal for a day out.

But yesterday was not normal. Before $20.00 of free play was used at 90 cents a bet a bonus feature popped up. Picking the back of cards to reveal a symbol could pay off from $5.00 to the jackpot that had risen to $1010.00. Winning the $1010.00 was nice. It didn't end there. About $100.00 into that win another Jack pot of $1145.00 happened. 

Not being foolish we went home with our winnings & $500.00. Happy of course we still had a comp for a restaurant at another casino for two meals. We don't usually eat a big meal late but figured why not. Great prime rib and a carafe of wine every once in awhile won't ruin our health. 

After losing a couple of hundred came no guts, no glory. Video poker reversible royals @ $10.00 a hand spooked my wife. That comes to 10 chances to win something, anything worthwhile for $100.00. I said it's like the lottery it takes only one hand to win, no guts, no glory. Reading numbers not her best ability, she thought getting a reversible paid $17,364.00 Imagine her surprise when she hit for $173,640.00. We will set aside 25% of that for taxes $2000.00 a month to spend in the local economy for the rest of this year and give each of our kids $15,000.00 in $5000.00 increments to do whatever they want to do. 

Retirement has it's ups & downs. Yesterday was an up day.


----------



## Shalimar

Knight said:


> Yesterday 5/31/2017
> Keeping the economy going by eating out & entertaining ourselves has no particular day. Yesterday was one of those mainly because my wife didn't feel like cooking. That and it was the last day that two free buffets & $75.00 in comp play were availble to use. The thing is $75.00 in comp play doesn't last long. $500.00 to spend is normal for a day out.
> 
> But yesterday was not normal. Before $20.00 of free play was used at 90 cents a bet a bonus feature popped up. Picking the back of cards to reveal a symbol could pay off from $5.00 to the jackpot that had risen to $1010.00. Winning the $1010.00 was nice. It didn't end there. About $100.00 into that win another Jack pot of $1145.00 happened.
> 
> Not being foolish we went home with our winnings & $500.00. Happy of course we still had a comp for a restaurant at another casino for two meals. We don't usually eat a big meal late but figured why not. Great prime rib and a carafe of wine every once in awhile won't ruin our health.
> 
> After losing a couple of hundred came no guts, no glory. Video poker reversible royals @ $10.00 a hand spooked my wife. That comes to 10 chances to win something, anything worthwhile for $100.00. I said it's like the lottery it takes only one hand to win, no guts, no glory. Reading numbers not her best ability, she thought getting a reversible paid $17,364.00 Imagine her surprise when she hit for $173,640.00. We will set aside 25% of that for taxes $2000.00 a month to spend in the local economy for the rest of this year and give each of our kids $15,000.00 in $5000.00 increments to do whatever they want to do.
> 
> Retirement has it's ups & downs. Yesterday was an up day.


Wow, good for you!


----------



## Knight

Shalimar the good is because we can help our sons without an expectation of a payback. Our goal is to help them when we are gone, but a little now to ease the way forward for them makes us feel good.


----------



## NancyNGA

That's great news Knight.  Such a nice thing to do for your children.  You are great parents.  Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## NancyNGA

Finished attaching the wire over all the metal posts yesterday. Today I need to hook those sections together, across the wood corner sections and braces.  The fencers always wrap the hot wire continuously around the outside corners of those sections, and the insulators get ruined because of the extreme tension of the wire pulling in winter.  Plus the hot wire does not always extend above the wood the way they do it, and it makes a perfect place for dogs to go over.  Most customers have cattle and do not even think about predators. I've had to modify all their corners on the old perimeter fence.  

One may ask why I don't just tell the fencers what I want?   Because each corner is a little different due to the lack of uniformity of the wood posts. They seem to have trouble thinking outside the box, even if you are willing to pay extra for their extra time.  I'll probably stay out there 'til dark tonight, if I can get the power up and running by doing so. Otherwise, should finish Saturday. 

A few days after getting the AC/heat in town repaired, it just stopped working.  I've put off calling them until now because of this fence/goat business.  The repairman just left.  All he did was open the door to the furnace and it came on.   I could have at least done that if I'd been thinking straight. I guess we'll find out soon if that's all it took. 

Found some very old black paint for his eyes, so Kermit is now as good as he's going to get. See his broken left toes?  A man who worked on our pump did that.  Kermit is very heavy and awkward to remove.


----------



## Shalimar

Knight said:


> Shalimar the good is because we can help our sons without an expectation of a payback. Our goal is to help them when we are gone, but a little now to ease the way forward for them makes us feel good.


You are good parents.


----------



## NancyNGA

Got all the sections of the fence connected together, hooked the wire to the charger..._8300 volts_...first try!  

Need to make one small change tomorrow---so you can switch 100% of the power from the charger to, either the perimeter fence, or this small pasture, or both---in case one or the other goes out. Two cut off switches are already in place from the old fence (top/bottom wires). Afraid I'd make a mistake today, not thinking too clearly by the end of the day.   

The goats are NOT locked inside the barn tonight. You'd think they would be happy, but have become accustomed to it. You almost have to drag them out now.   

Just one silly picture from today. A friend of mine, who grew up on dirt roads, told me you always have to "_ride the ridges_." It had rained hard the night before the fencers came one day, so I HAD to straddle ruts their tractor left in one spot.  They are deeper than they appear in this picture. layful:


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, that looks like some rich soil there!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, that looks like some rich soil there!


I think that's because it's at the bottom of a little valley between two hills.  All the topsoil and leaves have washed down there. And it's mostly red clay.  The shadows make it look dark.   This is back at the top of that little valley, with a section of the new fence on the left.


----------



## Tabitha

​ Are the goats enjoying their new enclosure?


----------



## NancyNGA

Tabitha, they looked a little bewildered the first day and headed straight for the barn. Showers the next day.  I'll have to take them for a walk around when things dry out.  Also cut down on the alfalfa pellets.  They smell so good I'm tempted to try them myself. No need to venture out if you got food in the barn.


----------



## Tabitha

I just love the way you write about them


----------



## NancyNGA

Tabitha, you are too kind. I assume everyone is tired of hearing about goats (and fence).

One thing has me puzzled lately. The goats just stand around watching me _all the time_. When I move from one end of the pasture to the other, checking the fence, they follow me and stand *there* and watch me. It's as if they are waiting for me to tell them what to do. 

The goat in my avatar has been the lead goat for a long time. He kept everyone in line, except Dixie. She never paid any attention to him, did her own thing. [I guess it was a dysfunctional goat herd. Ha!]   Now that she's gone there are only the 3 boys left, and whatever Top Goat does, they imitate him.  I guess he wants to be hand fed alfalfa pellets and gingersnaps.  It makes me feel guilty sometimes.

Top goat is overweight. They are going on a diet for the rest of the summer. layful:


----------



## Meanderer

"Today there’s so much interest in a more natural, slower way of living as part of our modern quest for meaning and fulfilment, and recently this trend reached a sort of apotheosis when designer Thomas Thwaites, 34, commissioned himself a set of special prosthetics and spent three days living as a goat, amongst a farmer’s herd of goats on the slopes of the Swiss Alps".


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

Another memory popped into my head from 50+ years ago, and I got caught up in it.  A very depressing topic.

The dark ages 

In 1908 the Ohio state legislature passed an act prohibiting individuals with tuberculosis  from being admitted to general hospitals due to the highly contagious nature of the disease. Each county was required to provide a separate facility specifically for the care of TB patients.

A new facility for our county opened a few years later.  It sat atop a hill on 100 acres of land in the middle of a (now) well populated area.  From 1957-64 our school bus route passed by the property. All you could see from the road were woods, two driveway entrances, and, from a distance, a blue water tower extending above the trees. My mother first told me what it was then, and mentioned that she knew a woman who became a nurse there and later contracted TB.  The tower was the closest I ever came to seeing the hospital.






Both entrances had tall iron gates that were always closed, no signs out front, and I believe the entire perimeter of the property was fenced with chain link. It gave the impression that the place was something mysterious, perhaps something to be ashamed of.  Nobody seemed to want to talk about it.  Could be simply that few adults knew, or cared, what was there.

 So I tried to find some history and follow up to the present, just put the whole thing to rest.  I found several pictures on the internet. This is the main hospital when it first opened around 1915.






And the same building in 2016.






When it opened, there was no cure for TB, and the only treatment was simply healthy food, fresh air, and lots of sunshine. Often that failed, or appeared to work only to have symptoms reappear later. Wide porches allowed patients to sleep outside in fresh air. There were sections for men, women, and children. 






In the summer the children wore scant clothing outdoors to get maximum sun exposure. Below are children doing daily exercises, and participating in organized entertainment. 











It even had its own cemetery with 248 unmarked graves, all deaths before 1923.  

_





_It closed as a TB facility in the late 40's after antibiotics were developed for treatment, and became a home for orphaned and abused children (during the period our bus passed by). Maybe some of our classmates were housed there? 






Later it became variously, an alcohol detox and rehab center, an adolescent chemical dependency treatment center, a halfway house for cocaine-addicted, pregnant women, and a center for treating head-injury patients.  So many sad things, at the time unimaginable to naive spoiled kids like most of us riding the bus. 

I found this on a website about haunted places.

"_With such a history, it is no surprise that facility was said to be haunted. The spirits of not only the TB victims, but children who committed suicide, are said to haunt the grounds.  Ghostly humming and children whispering are often heard."_

This is supposedly a picture of a ghost taken at the cemetery.






Not that I believe any of this, but it's interesting that children weren't the only ones spooked by this place.  

The property was abandoned and put up for sale in 2010, but there were no takers. Coincidentally, demolition of all the buildings on the property began just 3 months ago, March, 2017.






I find this whole thing disturbing and depressing, and my initial reaction is...glad it's gone and glad I didn't know anything about it at the time.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, you brought back a memory I had forgotten.  My Mother was an RN and I remember her talking about people being sent to The Sanitorium.  It seemed like a scary place in my young mind.

This is the one in Mississippi where I grew up.  It was opened in 1918 and closed for TB patients in 1976. The State named the town where it was...Sanitorium, MS.  It is now a facility for people with disabilities.

Thank goodness modern medicine has come a long way since those days.


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes, all those old places are spooky to kids.  I've heard Central State Hospital at Milledgeville, GA, has an interesting history. I've never been there.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, who can afford 39 cents? 

A free universal treatment


----------



## NancyNGA

Yesterday I had to bribe the goats with gingersnaps to get them to leave the barn and take a walk with me around the "new" pasture.  Wish I had fenced off this smaller area 13 years ago.  It would have saved so much time and caused so much less aggravation over the years.

This is Rusty.  He cannot stand to have a single fly on him.  He acts like giving them an intimidating look will scare them off.  OTOH, it keeps him in good shape, and his weight down, because he doesn't have time to eat as much.   He is definitely the healthiest of the three. A real character.   Also 13 years old.  

(Video is clear if set to HD, 720p)


----------



## Tabitha

Nancy, another delightful tale in the life of your goats. You could write a book about them


----------



## Tabitha

What do they eat apart from your treats?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

How about some corn on the cob?


----------



## NancyNGA

Tabitha said:


> What do they eat apart from your treats?


Tabitha, they eat all kinds of plants. In that video Rusty was eating mostly little sweet gum trees and a stalk of privet near that tree at the end.   (I've gotten into a habit of watching what they eat all the time.)

Funny how they know to avoid the poison plants.  The area around the barn is loaded with nightshade.  I used to freak out over that when we first got them, but they don't touch it.  Ferns, daffodils, buckeye, they never touch, all poison to some degree.

They will even eat dog fennel.  Cows won't touch it.  Cow pastures get overrun with it and it's a problem.  Goats don't like grass, but will eat it when there's nothing else.  Cows and goats often work well together.

Pasture overrun with dog fennel.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


>


Yes they will try paper and some types of cloth (your cotton clothes, for example) just out of curiosity.  They seem to have learned they can get a lot of attention that way.   When you belong to a herd, you try to stand out.  That's my theory anyway, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> View attachment 38417 How about some corn on the cob?



Pappy, a set up like that would be a riot.  They would spend all their time trying to keep the others away from it---like hummingbirds at a feeder.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, I thought about posting this picture of shaved goat feet in your barbershop thread just to be mischievous.layful:  



The same goat got foot mites again this year---the kind that form wax balls in the hair for protection.  Nothing dissolves that wax. You have to scrape it off. This was only after the *first* round of shaving, after clogging up the clippers. He has clean naked feet with well trimmed dew claws now, and I didn't draw any blood. 

Picture of wax balls from last year.  Weird.



I tell ya, 90% of my time is spent on animals lately, and bugs, including fleas in the yard.  Btw, goats don't get fleas.  Thank goodness.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## maggiemae

Wow, Nancy you spend a lot of time grooming and making sure they have the right food!  Do they try to kick you when trimming their feet?  I have a hard time trying to trim dog nails around here.  They want to snap at me!


----------



## NancyNGA

The only way I can do the back feet is to back up to the goat and straddle each leg, like this guy.  They don't kick, but some of them constantly jerk that leg all the time you're trimming. 



If I had to do it all over again, I'd buy one of these tilt tables, if I could afford it.   A goat waffle iron.  







My parents had a Jekyll and Hyde dog like that.  Really mild mannered, except when you tried to trim his nails. Then he went bananas. They had to take him to the vet to get them trimmed. They adopted him as an adult.  Maybe it helps to start training them when they are little. 

 I've had two 100% indoor cats, and no problem at all with either.  One you didn't even have to restrain her to do the front feet.  I remember trimming her nails at my parents house once, when I left her overnight there.  They looked at each other and rolled their eyes in amazement. That's when I first realized how good she was.  I think you can't pussyfoot (no pun intended) around with cats, you have to clamp down and let them know it's no use to fuss, it's going to get done whatever.  Cats don't break easily. Ha!


----------



## maggiemae

You just made me laugh!  Our one little dog is an adopted adult and he is the one we have problems with the nail clipping.  We did take him to the vet the last time and they had to muzzle him.  We even tried the towel over the head so he would not know he was  getting a nail clip....did not work...we do not like getting dog bites from our pets.  And he is a sweet dog other than that?!  This dog screams like a woman when you try to clip his nails!  Very upsetting to me!  Which brings me to mind...do goats make sounds when they are being groomed?


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  Which brings me to mind...do goats make sounds when they are being groomed?


Sorry for not getting back sooner. Things have not been going well lately. Among other things lightning from a thunderstorm knocked out the fence charger yesterday.  Going out for another one in a few minutes, then install it.  It may be under warranty.  I can't remember.

 In answer to your question, they never yell while you groom them. Mostly only when they want attention.   Some breeds have a louder voice, more like a donkey, and those seem to be worse about yelling a lot.  The white ones are very quiet, sound more like a sheep, and they're more likely to just tug on your clothes when they want attention.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_"I'll throttle you!"   

_Haven't heard that expression since I was a kid.  My father used it a lot---like a playful warning to you, whenever you teased him.  He had, it seemed like,  hundreds of those types of expressions in his toolbox.


----------



## NancyNGA

Yesterday my only goal was to finish cleaning out the last little section of straw bedding in the barn, normally finished before mid May.  Just finished piling it all outside when it started pouring rain.  

Ever been in a building with an uninsulated tin roof in a heavy rain?  Just a sprinkle sounds like a hard rain. I was stuck at least a half hour there, so decided to practice on another video, mostly to get the sound.    At normal volume, it's close, maybe a little higher pitch. That's Rusty peaking around the corner at the end. 






Picked up the new charger this afternoon and replaced the old one.  Except for all the rain, which will now make the grass grow faster , I'll be caught up to where I should have been about May 1st, as soon as I mow all the lawns again.


----------



## maggiemae

Love the video!  Rusty looked so cute peeking around the corner!  We got a big storm last night.  Our neighbor's across the street had a major part of their Bradford Pear tree come down.  Our grass needs mowing but it needs to dry out some before we even attempt to mow.  Looks like rain all this week!  Oh joy!


----------



## NancyNGA

I know.  Same here. The rain just pops up out of nowhere, even when the probability is low.  Payback for the times we were in the Bermuda Triangle of drought last year I guess. And I need to do a little spraying on the fence too, besides mow.  

I meant to ask you... Does a self propelled walk behind mower do OK on uneven and hilly lawns, or is it best for level yards?   I think you said you have some steep places, didn't you?  My lawns are lumpy, from tree removal damage, and clearing, and steep in places.    

I don't like the riding mower.  If there are a few tall weeds sprinkled in the grass, it won't touch them.  And so slooooow.  I guess maybe I try to go too fast.  "_It doesn't matter how fast you mow, it's how you mow fast" _<---commercial.


----------



## maggiemae

Oh gosh yes, a self propelled walk behind mower is the way to go for uneven and hilly lawns!  We got a Honda Smart Drive brand at Home Depot and it is more "light weight" than the Toro brand we had.  Matter of fact, if you engage the self propelled to the fastest point, you will be running behind it!  Also, there is a difference between a front wheel mower and a rear wheel mower.  You might want to do a research on the two.  I believe ours is a front wheel drive.  Works great on hills!  I am too old to try and push a regular mower up a hill anymore!


----------



## NancyNGA

What!?  No 4 wheel drive?  Aw shucks.   :hatlaugh:   

Thanks.  I think that's the way I'll go.  Maybe if I think about it long enough it will be November and I won't need it.  Ha!


----------



## maggiemae

Yep, know what you mean....they are already talking about GA Bulldog Football around this house.  I was told it was only 76 more days until the 1st game!  Give me a break already!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae, you are probably logged off already, but I'm going to try to bug you with just one more question. 

I won't ever bag clippings.  The Honda from Home Depot has a rear discharge, rather than side discharge.  Don't the clippings get all over your feet?  

I almost always wait until the grass gets too high before mowing.   I'll keep reading the reviews.


----------



## maggiemae

I just saw this.  We never put the bagger on.  You have an option for mulching the grass rather than the bagger.  Go to Home Depot and talk with someone in that department.  We bought ours when a landscape guy came in and said it was the best mower to buy.  And when it is on mulching, it does not throw grass back at you, it puts it back into the lawn.  On another note, we tend to also wait until the grass gets to high and I have noticed when the mower is on "mulch" it leaves "chunks of grass" on the lawn.  We just rake or pick it up.  But then you need to check the bottom of your mower and make sure there is not a lot of wet clumps under the mower base.  Hope this helps!  I think the rear discharge goes into the bagger and side discharge is a mulcher.  I may be wrong!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Yes, Meanderer!  I want one of those, with bigger wheels!  It might get stuck in ruts, and on fire ant hills otherwise.  

Better yet, if I didn't have to be there at all.   Maybe something made like those Rhoomba vacuums.


----------



## NancyNGA

Well, looks like they already have both kinds.

Remote controlled






Robotic


----------



## NancyNGA

Just a quick note on the latest wild animal.  Ran up on her by accident right beside the barn last weekend, just as she was about to lay eggs. She took off.  Not a nasty old snapping turtle.  I think they are called yellow-bellied pond sliders.   Shell about a foot long.  They have both a top and bottom shell, and are _very_ heavy. Don't know how they can swim with that much weight.   I would guess this is what dug under the new fence.


----------



## Tabitha

Great photo Nancy. An interesting critter.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Ha! That looks exactly like liriope (or_ monkey grass).  _No wonder it is taking over parts of my back yard.


----------



## maggiemae

The deer have gotten active around here again.  Took this picture this morning.  Looks like there may a new baby on the way.  Look at that belly!
A better look...


----------



## NancyNGA

Yay!  What a great picture.  Hope you can get another one when the little one arrives. Beautiful woods. Such a nice view.  Is that your back yard?  Do you have a back porch?

Speaking of porches, I had to go out after dark tonight.  The neighbors across the street have the Christmas lights in their carport turned on.    It's kind of nice actually.  layful:  You probably don't remember that competition we all had last Christmas.

Update:  Oh yeah.  She definitely looks pregnant in the second picture.  Congratulations!


----------



## maggiemae

That is actually the side yard.  Yes, I have a back porch that I spend a lot of time sitting, reading and just watching the birds and what ever wild life happen to drop by (I probably spend too much time on the back porch...tend to put off doing things I need to do)!  Here is a picture of my back porch.  I have a ceiling fan for the summer and I put an oil filled heater out there during the winter...keeps it nice and cozy!


Yes, I do remember the Christmas "Face Off"!  What a "hoot"!


----------



## Shalimar

maggiemae said:


> That is actually the side yard.  Yes, I have a back porch that I spend a lot of time sitting, reading and just watching the birds and what ever wild life happen to drop by (I probably spend too much time on the back porch...tend to put off doing things I need to do)!  Here is a picture of my back porch.  I have a ceiling fan for the summer and I put an oil filled heater out there during the winter...keeps it nice and cozy!
> View attachment 38771
> 
> Yes, I do remember the Christmas "Face Off"!  What a "hoot"!


Beautiful room!


----------



## NancyNGA

That's really nice room maggiemae.  Looks like you have a nice place where you live.  And I remember the picture of the house from the front with your Christmas decorations.  

My father built a porch that looks very much like yours on the front of their double wide out in the country.  No heat and just a large window AC unit.  It has since become an overflow storage room.   [I should add that we always enter through the back door.]

Are you getting tired of the rain yet!  Ugh!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I thought we were finished with the rain and went out and filled up my bird feeder (the one I can watch out my kitchen window) and about 30 minutes ago it started thundering and a huge down pour!  Guess their food will be wet for awhile!  UGH!!

Thanks for the compliment but this old house is getting some age on it and I know we are looking at some dollars to get it right.  Oh well, maybe we will just leave it for the two kids to deal with! LOL  I did most of the porch myself...it had some sheet vinyl flooring and I put down the carpet tiles.  Got the little side table at a consignment store for $10.00 and the small lamp I got for $2.00 and I painted it the blue color and got a white lamp shade at Walmart and added the Americana decals from Michaels.  The wicker love seat had this horrible green cover with palm trees and I bought the red striped material and made a new cushion cover.  Everything we have is "old" around here.  But so are we! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  I did most of the porch myself...it had some sheet vinyl flooring and I put down the carpet tiles.  Got the little side table at a consignment store for $10.00 and the small lamp I got for $2.00 and I painted it the blue color and got a white lamp shade at Walmart and added the Americana decals from Michaels.  The wicker love seat had this horrible green cover with palm trees and I bought the red striped material and made a new cushion cover.  Everything we have is "old" around here.  But so are we! LOL


And you downplayed your projects.  I knew you were spoofing me. The room and all the furnishings look great.  

May I ask, does the 5 star flag in the window signify something special?


----------



## maggiemae

Nah, that was a gift from a friend because she knew I was doing the "Americana" theme.

Off the subject, but I have found another show on DIY Network that I like.  It is the "Texas Move N Flip".  Love the "Snow Sisters".


----------



## drifter

Greetings. Just dropped in to check on you. Looks like you're doing okay.


----------



## Shalimar

drifter said:


> Greetings. Just dropped in to check on you. Looks like you're doing okay.


Wonderful to hear from you! Wondered how you have been doing. Miss your thoughtful input.


----------



## NancyNGA

drifter said:


> Greetings. Just dropped in to check on you. Looks like you're doing okay.


Thanks, drifter.  I really appreciate your stopping by.  Hope you are doing okay too.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nah, that was a gift from a friend because she knew I was doing the "Americana" theme.
> 
> Off the subject, but I have found another show on DIY Network that I like.  It is the "Texas Move N Flip".  Love the "Snow Sisters".



maggiemae, I like most all of the shows on DIY network, and start watching many of them, except I tend to get impatient with commercials and wander off somewhere and forget what I was watching.  Ha!

EXCEPT... 

When someone starts tearing out old kitchen cabinets using a sledge hammer. I can't stand that.  I know time is money, and maybe I'm wrong, but it seems like you could easily damage the walls doing that.  It just seems so fake.   Does that bother you?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy

ONE MORE........:hijacked:


----------



## NancyNGA

Speaking of mortgages, my neighbor stopped by yesterday and told me she moved everything out of her house Friday.  Somehow I missed seeing it and I was home all day. But she hasn't put her house on the market yet.  Her son is handling it, and he will let me know whenever they decide on a price.  I hate this, because now I have time to think about it again.  

She also volunteered that I was free to cut down any bushes or trees near the property line. Must remember to bring chain saw in town tomorrow.  :devil:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Hey! Trying to get some sleep here!   One more fish bowl cartoon and I'm going to make sardines out of you guys. 





Or threaten to write a story about my guppies (as a kid).  
And I just realized I can't remember whatever happened to them.   It couldn't have been good.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So now I won't be able to sleep anyway.  layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

I have whittled this down to a couple of paragraphs from talking to myself for 2 days.

My neighbor gave me a tour of her house yesterday.  If it were out in the suburbs, I don't think it would bring $70K, but the appraised value for tax purposes here in this part of town is $205K.  The lot is only 70' wide, 0.3 acres.  She shares her driveway with the house on the other side, owned by the man (Mr. T) who is buying up houses for rental property. The house would only be good for rental property, imo. Small rooms, tiny kitchen, only 1 bath. Difficult to remodel, difficult to rebuild because of the narrow lot.  I don't think many people would want it, except Mr. T and me, possibly some parent willing to buy it as an investment for his child to live in while attending school here. Neighbor's son is handling the sale for her.  He has probably already fooled around long enough to pass the ideal time to sell this year.  

 Mr. T has been paying top price for properties.  Her son wants to try to sell it to him. Neighbor claims Mr. T always wants to finance directly with the seller on a 5 year contract.  She wants to get it over with.  That's the only advantage I would have. Just wait and see what price her son comes up with I guess. I can see a lot of possibilities and a lot of downsides. Won't go into all those.  Bottom line, if it didn't work out, I think I could sell it quickly without much loss, if any. 

 And it comes with an old piano.  

There is no one left in my life to tell me I'm being stupid.  I feel lost without that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sometimes life is easier when you simply don't have a choice!

I would let it go and build a tall fence or plant a thick thorny hedge along the property line.

Good luck with your decision!!!


----------



## Meanderer

I would forget the house and buy the piano.....seriously.


----------



## NancyNGA

I know what you all are saying. And the good thing is Mr. T has greatly improved (landscaped) the property he has bought so far. 

There is one elephant in the room---the property out at the lake. I bought that land on a lark, cheap, 36 years ago, before I even owned a house.  It turned out to be a good investment, not due to planning ahead on my part, just dumb luck.  Can't live out there by myself when I'm 80. Soon, I need to sell that place.  That money would more than pay for the neighbor's property.

If I were to imagine the perfect house...

1. It would be within a half mile of where my house is now, only with a bigger lot, and no HOA's.

2. My street is an outlier---almost all rental property now---but prices of houses one block away start running into 7 digits. 

3. I would be bored out of my mind with a perfect house and yard.  Half the fun I've had since retiring is tinkering with the house and yard.

And finally, neighbors have never bothered me, they come and go.  But students seem to think they *must* own a big dog, especially the girls. Dogs are good conversation starters for meeting "people," then they become an inconvenience, get put outside to bark all day.  I've seen it over and over again.   Very short sighted, imo.   If three unrelated girls move in, there will be 3 dogs come with them, and my neighbor has a partially fenced back yard.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I would forget the house and buy the piano.....seriously.


 Perfect!  You managed to sneak in more fish!   Ha! Ha!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

NancyNGA said:


> ... finally, neighbors have never bothered me, they come and go.  But students seem to think they *must* own a big dog, especially the girls. Dogs are good conversation starters for meeting "people," then they become an inconvenience, get put outside to bark all day.  I've seen it over and over again.   Very short sighted, imo.   If three unrelated girls move in, there will be 3 dogs come with them, and my neighbor has a partially fenced back yard.


   One of my obsessive porch observations is the weird goings on with pets.  I classify them as dog - cat - neutral people.  There seems to be a division between the residents, the dog people cuss the cat people & visa-versa then the ones like me that are neutral, shake our heads in disbelief how the limitations caring for a pet seems to control your life.  I like neither, cats are aloof, shed, some like mine are bulimic (upchuck, at inopportune times).  Dog lovers have to walk theirs daily sometimes many times.  Because of the limitations & leash rules we've had a few injured trying to control their animal when a squirrel breaks from cover.  My wife is a reluctant cat owner (the cat adopted her), responsible but just waiting until our semi-invalid 16 YO feline passes on.  We've both agreed no more.

 Our cat is black & white & seems to shed 365X7X24.  My wife cleans up the hair balls, disgusting piles of whatever all day long.  We are supposed to keep her on a leash, that ain't happening, she tried to hang herself the first time we put one on.  The only time she shows me any consideration is when I'm wearing something black.  Can't declaw them too cruel, so our furniture needs replacing every so many years.  She uses her scratching pole when first bought but loses interest after a few days, then it's back to the arms of the sofa.  Monthly flea treatments only work to make me include it in our budget.  The litter box is kept clean, either by my wife or that damn cat, she likes to kick out the small granules just before my shower & bare feet.

 My wife sweeps up at least enough hair to build 2-3 cats weekly.   We replaced all our carpets with laminate flooring, easier to sweep & the disgusting piles don't leave embarrassing stains.  The cat's lost a few steps but still thinks she needs to investigate our neighbors porches & garbage areas.  We try to keep tabs on her but she ignores my calls for her to come back.  She is definitely not earning her keep.  The dog lovers think I actually like their dogs, some I do a lot better than the owner.  They figure I want to see them on their walks, so they let them come up on my porch, growl at my cat & pee on my wife's flowers.  Don't even think about taking an extended vacation, who will watch the cat/dog or can we haul them along?   

 Both daughters & son have dogs/cats & think I want to see them.  They lovingly talk to the dog in baby talk calling me grandpa, like the stupid pet know what that means.  Then they got to sniff my plate, crotch or chair.  Jump in my face, slobber on my shoes & run in front of me on my bathroom ventures.  I cuss them, my children get insulted that I treat them harshly & take them home to punish me.  I had pets when we were younger & the kids wanted them, it seemed like I was always taking them to the vet, chasing them down at the neighbors or buying cayenne pepper so the neighbor could keep our lame brain basset hound out of their garbage cans.  You can't pen or chain up a basset, ever heard them at night wanting to roam.  When the one neighbor shot mine I took it to the vet, asked if I docked him would it keep him home, nope it's inbred in them.  How much to fix him up, what that much?  How much to put him down?  Dump him.

 I'm through with animals, like to look at them from a distance.  Don't hunt no more, too much trouble if you happen to get 'lucky' & actually shoot one.


----------



## Meanderer

Son, it sounds like you need to dump the cat!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition

Meanderer said:


> Son, it sounds like you need to dump the cat!


Can't seem to muster up the courage, she will probably outlive me.  I tolerate her, we do have any understanding.  I don't clean up after her but she'll be history if I get up in the night & locate one of those piles.


----------



## NancyNGA

Son, I'm old enough to remember when dogs and cats weren't considered "pets," at least by most, in our circle of friends and relatives.  Back then you might have a hunting dog, kept tied to a dog house out back most of the time, and a bunch of cats, who just hung around outside and ran off mice and such.  You threw out table scraps for them and that was about it. 

I have never chosen a cat.  They just show up at my door. There have been long gaps when I haven't had one.  But I'll have to say my current cat is the best one I've had.  She is no trouble at all. She's short haired, and I don't think they shed all year 'round like long haired ones, she has never coughed up a hairball so far in 9 years.  She was abandoned very young, and had been chased a lot by the neighbors trying to catch her, so she has issues about not wanting you to walk toward her, say, to pick her up, but she'll come when called, and crawl up on top of you, as long as you are sitting or lying down.  She's been good company.

So I guess you could say I'm in between.  If I liked to travel, there is no way I would have a pet.  No way I'd have an indoor/outdoor pet ever again, because of the fleas, and coming home injured.  Fleas are really bad down here in the warm humid climate.


----------



## NancyNGA

Lawn mower decision made. Putting it in writing so I won't back out! 

No self-propelled mower for in town. I think it's tougher this year because it has rained so much the grass is always too high, it is more healthy and thicker than it's ever been, and the wheels on that mower are small.  Self-propelled mowers are heavier, more difficult to back up, and maneuver around things. There are oodles of things to maneuver around in the back yard.

But the main reason is, it won't kill me to struggle mowing the lawn once a week. I've watched friends and relatives slow down too early, imo. I can tell a big difference going up the steps already just pushing that thing around the back lawn 2-3 times (in a near horizontal pushing position ).   

OTOH, I'm thinking of getting one for out in the country. Rear wheel drive. Google maps calculator says the lawn out there is only 1/2 acre. But it is so chopped up a riding mower is inefficient and takes forever. I can hand mow it down to a neat rectangle and finish it with the riding mower.  This will be a step in the right direction---adding more exercise, not taking it away.  There is no way I could go to a gym and get that much strength workout in such a short time. I'll try it for the rest of this year anyway, and see how it goes.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, your decision on the mowers reminded me of The Town Mouse & the Country Mouse, an Aesop Fable.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, your decision on the mowers reminded me of The Town Mouse & the Country Mouse, an Aesop Fable.


That's nice Meanderer. Thank you.

Hard to believe someone can over-analyze lawn mowing, isn't it.


----------



## Elsie

Years ago, my then 9 year old son had a teacher whom had the gall to send home with him one of her litter of kittens--(he carried the little thing home in a humongous box.  My son was so excited to show it to me, "Look mom, we have a kitten." (like yeah, fine, how great, we'll keep it.)  Of course I couldn't disappoint him and we kept it, but I wanted to smash that teacher.  

It used the back of my old cloth-type chair as a scratch post.  And being on welfare because of my Essential Tremor shaking, I could not afford kitty litter so filled its litter box with torn to pieces of newspaper.  Bad idea.

The cat once brought into the apt. a sparrow it caught.  I did not appreciate the 'gift' (lol), so my kids & I chased the cat with bird in its mouth, outside.

Cat poop odor spread through out my apt. from its (often changed torn newspaper) litter box and into the apt. adjacent to mine.  I hadn't known it would spread that far & received notice to get rid of the cat.  Broke my heart & my childrens', but we had to take the poor thing to an animal shelter.  

I love animals of many kinds, but can't afford the expense of caring for one.


----------



## Shalimar

Elsie said:


> Years ago, my then 9 year old son had a teacher whom had the gall to send home with him one of her litter of kittens--(he carried the little thing home in a humongous box.  My son was so excited to show it to me, "Look mom, we have a kitten." (like yeah, fine, how great, we'll keep it.)  Of course I couldn't disappoint him and we kept it, but I wanted to smash that teacher.
> 
> It used the back of my old cloth-type chair as a scratch post.  And being on welfare because of my Essential Tremor shaking, I could not afford kitty litter so filled its litter box with torn to pieces of newspaper.  Bad idea.
> 
> The cat once brought into the apt. a sparrow it caught.  I did not appreciate the 'gift' (lol), so my kids & I chased the cat with bird in its mouth, outside.
> 
> Cat poop odor spread through out my apt. from its (often changed torn newspaper) litter box and into the apt. adjacent to mine.  I hadn't known it would spread that far & received notice to get rid of the cat.  Broke my heart & my childrens', but we had to take the poor thing to an animal shelter.
> 
> I love animals of many kinds, but can't afford the expense of caring for one.


That is totally understandable.


----------



## NancyNGA

This is the view outside right now!  






Time to squeeze in a little mowing.


----------



## Meanderer

Cat Man Do - Simon's Cat


----------



## NancyNGA

:lol: 
Meanderer, whoever made that video knows cats well. Goats have very similar personalities to cats in that sense. My cat will walk all over me if I sleep *too* long past normal wake up time. I just call her "Little One." I'm terrible about picking names.  To get her to come I just say, "Where are you?" But if we are playing hide and seek, she'll only let out a whimper, just loud enough to give me a hint where she's hiding.

The front lawn is mowed and string trimmed. Very wet with dew.  Since I'm covered with grass clippings anyway, might as well continue with more yard work today, unless it rains.

_ 2:16:_  De-vined the holly hedge.  One hour.  Temp is only 85F, but the "real feel," whatever that is, is 104F.  It's like a steam bath out there.  

_3:45_:  Finished weeding the new hedge on the neighbor's side.  One hour.

_6:45_: Mowed half of back lawn, raked driveway leaves, loaded truck with vines, then a strong thunderstorm around 6pm.   Yardwork is over!  Almost got finished.


----------



## NancyNGA

Headed out to the farm this afternoon with only one job planned---mow the lawn. The sun was shining when I started. Half way done, this happened: 






Now I have _two_ half mowed lawns. Not asking for much---just to catch up, not get ahead or anything.   This is starting to get a little old.


----------



## Meanderer

Last I checked, Nancy, two halves still make a whole!  nthego:


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, you got a great deal accomplished despite the high humidity!  Last summer we could not get any rain and this summer has been nothing but rain!  We mowed last Wednesday and it needs it again now!

Had a breach on our checking account last week.  I hardly ever write checks anymore but decided to mail a check to the cardio doctor for Mike's copay on his last visit that we got an invoice in the mail.  Well, I kept checking and noticed that after 3 weeks, the check had never cleared.  Noticed a debit from Target for $79.99 last Wednesday and we had not been there.  I check my accounts online twice a day (morning and evening).  I called the 800 number for the bank and they determined it was a conversion check (where you give a check at the checkout and it runs through the little machine).  Because it was late in the evening when I caught it, they told me to go to my branch the next day.  Well, when I checked the account that next morning, there was a check for $445.13 that had cleared and I knew it was not ours.  I was able to print it off and it had our bank's routing number and our account number but the logo was a different bank and the person's name and address was listed from Alabama!  It was cashed at a Western Union in a Publix Store in Mid Town Atlanta.  Our bank had to close that account (which is our main checking account) and open a new account.  They are disputing it as counterfeit.  I just have a "gut" feeling that someone at that billing office got our routing and account number and "washed" a check.  Anyway, what a headache....all my bills that I pay on line have to be updated with the new account information.  And the 30 minute wait on the phone with Social Security to have the automatic deposit account changed was a huge pain!  Just a reminder to anyone to be very careful if you mail a check.  Always go online and pay by credit/debit card.


----------



## NancyNGA

Oh wow, what a mess that must be, maggiemae!  Takes days out of your life to get everything straight, I'll bet.  I've often thought about how much trouble it would be just to change banks now, so I hope it never has to happen.

The only trouble I've ever had was with an HSBC Master Card.  HSBC sent offers to join two different clubs, each with monthly fees.  All you had to do was sign slips of paper that looked like checks and return them.   I ignored it.   Pretty soon the charges showed up on my account.  They sent me a copy of 1 of those two papers, but not the other one.  It was my handwriting, but it only had my first and last name.  I ALWAYS sign checks with my middle initial.  I don't know how or where they got that signature. Probably the 2nd one would have shown a perfect copy of the same signature.  They settled everything, eventually, and soon afterward HSBC was bought out by Capital One.  That has been a good cash back card.

And I know about the 30 minute wait on SS.  Went through that once and at the 30 minute mark I was cut off.  Try your local SS office.  I got right through to them and they could handle everything, but I forgot what it was I was trying to do now.  Ha!

Tomorrow, maybe I can finish the half lawn in town, then Tuesday, at the farm...  IF IT DOESN'T RAIN.  There is too much dew on the grass to mow in the mornings here.  I also have to do the annual fence spraying.  Then I'll be caught up.  I hope.


----------



## NancyNGA

In spite of a sprinkle at 8:30am, combined with heavy dew, and a hard rain at 1:00 pm, the lawn mowing in town still got finished by 6pm last night.  So there! Fifty percent chance today.    If this pattern keeps up, I might get in shape by the end of the summer. 

:hatlaugh:


----------



## NancyNGA

*Maggiemae*....I stopped by Home Depot on the way out to the farm this afternoon and got the Honda lawn mower, self-propelled, RearWD. 



Of course it rained on the way out there rolleyes, but I just *had* to try it anyway. IT IS SO COOL!!!   No bulb primer!  Larger wheels. Started on just one pitifully weak pull!    And I like that you can adjust the front and back wheel heights separately. Like you said, it will go _way_ fast, and cuts weeds that stick up really high.  The riding mower is bad about not cutting those. 

 I also hate it when people write reviews as soon as they take something out of the box.  Ha!  

Thanks for the recommendation.  I think I'm going to like it.
..
.
.
.
ps.  Broadband service is out again.  I'm on WiFi hotspot through the cell phone, using up data like crazy.  Better get off now until it comes back up.


----------



## maggiemae

Yep, that is ours!  You will love that "Little Horse"!  We have never used the bagger.  I just set it to "mulch" and let it blow the cut grass back into the lawn.  I also love that you do not have to "prime" it.  It will start with just a pull every time!  Have fun!


----------



## NancyNGA

I found a website that published our high school yearbook.  This is my cousin (seated) and me---the picture of the yearbook committee extending over the fold. Poor guy on the left got hidden in the fold.  She is only 4 months younger, but we ended up in different grades.  This is one of only about 3 pictures of us together, ever.  There was one, when we were 4 years old, with her 3 yo sister, but it is missing.  I'm afraid it got thrown away.  I remember when *that* one was taken, but not this one. 



 I do still remember the day she burst in the room, where some of us were having a meeting, to tell us Kennedy got shot.  It was around 2pm.  We had one class left---American Government. There was also a picture of me holding our American Government textbook.


----------



## NancyNGA

Found my cousin's yearbook on the same website.   She played Emily in their class play production of _Our Town_.


----------



## maggiemae

How do you find old year books online besides ClassMates.Com?  Love these pics!  What year?  Looks around the early 60's.


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, the first set of pictures would be fall/winter of '63-'64.   The ones of the play production would be a year later. Sadly, it was the cat-eye glasses and tall hair period.  Ugh! layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

As late as this morning, the chance of rain was at most 15% all day. Doesn't get much lower than that in the summer in the south.  Two laps trimming around the house with the new mower, big black cloud pops up, then pouring rain!  This is getting so old!  No rain in town, but 60% chance tomorrow. 

DSL has been mostly down for the last 36 hours because of this.  With cell phone as a hot spot, I'll probably use up my data minutes for the month tonight.  From here on it's almost one GByte, or $10, per day if I stay online the usual amount of time.  Usually it comes back on as soon as the dew burns off and things dry out, about mid day.

Guess I really should think about changing something, but I'm so clueless about options for internet service.  I don't eat out, or waste a lot of money on small things, so I could afford $10 now and then, but it will probably only get worse.  DSL service is not regulated like telephone service, so companies like AT&T are not too keen on tracking down shorts in ancient phone lines and replacing them. 

And this reminds me of checking the electric fence.  The perimeter fence was down today, so I switched to the inner fence and got 7500 volts! The switches came in handy today because of the rain, and because the EZ-GO is acting up.  Occasionally it won't GO---and then it does.   If I take it out checking the fence and it stops running for good, it will be difficult to tow back, without someone to steer it. Would I need a bar, instead of a chain, for going down hills? 

 If things would just dry out I might catch up, and start solving the new problems.  Ha!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

Cable service is out of the question.  Too many complaints around here about it.   Fiber optics is not available in my neighborhood. My phone is only 2"x4.5" so it fits in any pocket when you're out in the woods.  I hate the way touch screens operate!  Unlimited data plans run $100/month and claim they slow down after so much use, anyway.

Maybe this is what I need.  With something larger than a smartphone, like a tablet, or netbook.  Some articles say an Android OS is more efficient accessing the intenet???  





The other option might be a laptop, but I don't understand how they operate. Would you need a separate data plan from the cell phone service? 

These are just a few of the things I've got to sort out.  Of course by 3pm DSL will probably be back up, and I can put off thinking about it...until it rains again.


----------



## maggiemae

Goodness, I know what you mean about the rain!  We have had rain everyday for the past two weeks!  Enough already!  We are on Comcast Cable (with a bundled package) and our cable has gone out for a few minutes with all the rain.  We do not have underground cable lines so I guess maybe some limbs fell on the lines to cause an outage.  Okay, here I go again..check out clark.com  he is Clark Howard from Atlanta...a total "geek" but a rich one and he has all sorts of info on the best buys for internet service.  There is so much technology out there now, I cannot keep up.  I would go with a tablet for home use but you need WiFi service.  Can you just get WiFi from your local cable and nothing else?  Those data phone plans can add up in a hurry.


----------



## NancyNGA

Did it rain yesterday?  Of course, but not a real heavy rain this time...and 50% chance today.

 There could be something else wrong with DSL connection now.  Latest troubleshooting says "Ethernet doesn't have a valid IP configuration," and I've tried every suggested solution.  Trouble is computerized troubleshooters sometimes throw out suggestions that have nothing to do with what's wrong, then you tinker around trying to fix it, and make things worse. I'm tired of thinking about it. Too many other things on my plate.


----------



## Meanderer

Not Baa-a-a-d!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, maybe I need to trade in the goats for sheep, or cows.  Goats hate rain. It's also not good for them to eat really, really wet grass or plants.  Means more alfalfa pellets.  Their weight loss diet is not going well so far this summer, and no exercise, and lots more barn sweeping.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Here is a good place to buy farm animals.








http://www.lifesize-models.co.uk/product.php?id=685


----------



## NancyNGA

Bea, do you suppose they would take trade ins?  layful:


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Bea, do you suppose they would take trade ins?  layful:



Don't let the goat people hear you talk like that!


----------



## NancyNGA

Last summer I got a lot of things done---deck, porch floor, major hedge trimming, storm windows...  I remember saying these were jobs that would last _at least _2 years, and I could goof off next summer. _

_

Today at the farm---the AC was not working, again. One clock flashing.  Must have been a power blink. Not good when AC is running. Checked all the breakers. This is getting a bit too much. Almost started to develop a bit of a negative attitude ... layful:

_But then...._

I whipped out that new lawn mower.  That thing is more fun than a barrel of monkeys. Mowed about 30 minutes with it.  If your mind starts to wander, top speed is so fast, you can almost do wheelies.   So it's just the pushing that's making it so hard with the one in town---strength, not stamina.  A big black cloud popped up but just blew on by this time.  Back in town it had rained a lot, again.  [Coincidently, one goat showing signs today of eating too much wet grass (TMI).]

DSL still out.  Recent posts on both AT&T and Verizon customer forums show many people are having the same problem now.  One said he had two friends who worked for AT&T, and repairing anything to do with copper wires was not a priority with the company.  I'm still studying what to do, but it costs me almost $15/day (not $10) just to study. 

Just finished doing my hair again.  The color is such a slight difference, you can hardly tell when it grows out. But it's just enough to look good when it's done.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Nancy,

I would revisit the local cable company.  

I use them for internet access only and it costs approx. $25.00/month.

Good luck!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Nancy,
> 
> I would revisit the local cable company.
> 
> I use them for internet access only and it costs approx. $25.00/month.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Bea.  I will check it out. Most of the complaints about Cable here have to do with their phone and TV service.    Didn't think you could get anything for $25 not bundled.   Their internet ads says this, but it's a nationwide ad I think.  They want your address. (I don't want them to have it just yet.) Will check it out Monday.



Of course AT&T would increase  their rates a little for *other* features as punishment for unbundling. Ha!

 I'm not even absolutely sure what's wrong yet.  Things have to dry out first to tell.  Could have been lightning while I was gone.

I appreciate any and all suggestions.  Like I said, I'm clueless.  Haven't kept up with things.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


>


These black clouds that pop up so suddenly are something I've not paid that much attention to before.  If you lived out west, you could probably see them coming from farther away.  Too many trees around here.


----------



## NancyNGA

My thinking for suggesting something like this setup



was that an Android device, like a tablet or netbook, might use a lot fewer data minutes for the same amount of internet browsing, than trying to run a pc with Windows from a WiFi hotspot. I wouldn't mind having one of these anyway.  I'm just basing it on one article that was the closest I could find to answering the question, and it doesn't say how *much* more efficient.



> _Will a laptop take more data than smartphone while watching videos in YouTube coz its big?
> 
> __"Well it depends on how you are getting this data. Are you using your smartphone as a hotspot to power your laptop's data needs? If yes, then yes, it is going to consume more data. The browsers on laptops are not as efficient as those on Android and consume much more data. It is not a matter of the laptop being bigger, but a matter of the programs being built for it.
> 
> Now, if you are using a Wi-Fi connection to power your laptop's data needs, this is where it gets tricky. Most Wi-Fi plans are unlimited, so you shouldn't worry about data. However, I know of a number that do have limited plans. It will probably take more data than your smartphone, but it will be a bit more efficient than running it through a phone hotspot.
> 
> If your computer has its own data card, this will take even more data than the above, but will be more efficient than #1.
> 
> So, if you have all limited plans, I suggest viewing on your phone. But, if you have a home Wi-Fi plan, I suggest viewing on your phone or laptop through that. The least efficient will be creating a hotspot, and I suggest not doing that."
> _
> https://www.quora.com/Will-a-laptop...-while-watching-videos-in-YouTube-coz-its-big



And then too, there are portable WiFi hotspots you can plug into a USB port.  How would that work???    Will have to talk to AT$T folks I guess.  Maybe this afternoon.


----------



## NancyNGA

Another twist.  I logged into myAT&T to see what plan I've got, and there is a message to stop tethering the cell phone to get a WiFi hotspot immediately, or your plan will be automatically upgraded to one with more data.  How 'bout them apples?!!   If I only do this when it rains, it shouldn't count, should it?   Off to the AT$T store later...


----------



## NancyNGA

_Problem Solved! _(I hope) raying: 






According to the girl at AT&T, 2 months ago our neighborhood got fiber optics.  Is that even the right terminology?  She was the nicest person, and most helpful.  I hope she knows what she is talking about.  I've been told this before, only to find out it wasn't available when they tried to write up the contract.  See, I assumed someone would have to come through with a backhoe and dig ditches, and I wouldn't have missed that, so I am more confused than ever now. 

Anyway, whatever it is, I will have it on Thursday morning, and she said I wouldn't have to worry about rain or lightning again, and it wouldn't be much more expensive, less than $20/mo more.   They wouldn't let me hook it up myself.   DSL will be gone and in the meantime I will tether away!


----------



## NancyNGA

It looks like Photobucket is serious about their new rules.  I've been expecting this, and was prepared to pay a little more, but not such a huge charge. This thread is now full of holes. Might be a good time to rethink this thread.

Three crepe myrtles, taken at a shopping center today, loaded as an attachment.   Not as clear as the original picture.


----------



## maggiemae

Wow, I have never seen crepe myrtles that big!  Just beautiful!


----------



## NancyNGA

You can't make this stuff up, as they say...   Today the *water* was off at the farm!  Above my pay grade, except to check the breakers. The pump/well man is headed out there tomorrow.  

Such a nice man. He grew up in the house that is now rental property next door out there, and knew the old couple who owned the land originally---Ezra and Miss Daisy, with 14 children. He always tells me stories about them.  He has the thickest southern accent I have ever heard, plus he talks very fast and always has his mouth full of tobacco. I called him at 3:30pm and he said he was busy on a job and couldn't come until tomorrow, but then he said, "Wait, are you watering those goats with well water?" He would have come after hours, but they have 20 gallons between the trough and 2 three-gallon buckets.  Tomorrow is better for me anyway.

All this is not a coincidence.  I'm convinced now the electrical storms and power blips ruined the DSL modem/router, because it is still not back up.  

Fence charger, DSL, AC, and maybe the pump.

 I want to move to the desert!!!

 One good thing---the roof is not leaking now. Go figure.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Wow, I have never seen crepe myrtles that big! ...


 It's a bit of an optical illusion, I think.  The man on the bicycle and the house are quite a ways back from the trees.


----------



## maggiemae

Gosh, Nancy you have had some big problems with electrical problems!  Note to self......don't go outside when there is a thunderstorm!  LOL  Heard my first cicada's today. I was reading on the back porch and heard their summer singing.  Seems a bit early.  It is usually in August before I hear them around here.  Am I dreaming of Fall already?  Oh wait, that means falling leaves.  It's never ending!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ... Heard my first cicada's today. I was reading on the back porch and heard their summer singing.  Seems a bit early.  It is usually in August before I hear them around here.


I thought I heard them too this week, but wrote it off to tree frogs because it is so early.       Maybe they came out because they were afraid of drowning.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Ha! Ha! Pappy.  Is that Frank Cinatra?

Just a quick note on what I've found out about fiber optics cable. Apparently it can now be run above ground on poles.  Typically they connect to your copper phone lines at the house. Fiber optics inside the house would be prohibitively expensive to install anyway. Evidently copper is a very good conductor for *short* distances.  The slow down in speed due to the copper part is almost negligible, or so they claim. It was plenty fast enough for me when it was all copper.

I just looked outside and there is a thick shiny silver cable dangling an inch or two below the phone line with some kind of harness, like a net.

Waiting for a call from the pump man.  He said he would give me an hour's notice before he was ready to go out.
.
.


_--------
Update 5:20 pm_:   Pump man hadn't called as of 2 pm so I went out anyway and the water was running!  He had already been there and fixed it.  One down and 3 to go. 

 Doctors office called and reminded me of annual (semi-annual?) appointment tomorrow afternoon, which I completely forgot about!  Then the AT&T person Thursday 9-11, and I set up Friday afternoon for the AC repairman.  Just want this week to be over.   

_6:00 pm_: Mowed front lawn.


----------



## maggiemae

You have had one busy week!  Our cable is run above ground and connected to an outside box to our house.  Since you are with AT&T, do you have a "dish" for TV?  If so, does it go out when there is rain in the area?  That is one reason I am reluctant to go with a "dish".  We mowed grass yesterday and it was a good thing because we got another rain shower this afternoon.  We have mushrooms popping up everywhere!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ....  Since you are with AT&T, do you have a "dish" for TV?  If so, does it go out when there is rain in the area?  That is one reason I am reluctant to go with a "dish".


Yes I've got a DirecTV dish.  And it does go out, but usually only in strong thunderstorms, not just plain old rains, and it will come back on quickly when they pass over.  I'm not vouching for a dish though, I've not had cable TV for a while.  It wasn't good service here, and almost went out of business, but the complaints were on the customer service end, not the reception.  It was always fine for me.  

My mother had DishTV (satellite).  It was cheaper but they kept dropping channels temporarily when they got into negotiating contracts.  When they dropped Braves Baseball, that was the final straw and I got her on DirecTV.
ps. It *didn't* rain here today!  :banana:


----------



## NancyNGA

Hump day---2 down, 2 to go.  Doctor pressing me to do a colonoscopy, first one ever.  He suggested Uber for transportation.  Maybe they won't be as fussy as the cataract surgeon about that.  So I told him to go ahead and schedule one for November, after the grass stopped growing.  I think I have a real winner in this doctor.  He is so honest, I believe he would sit and talk to you forever.  Why he's usually running behind schedule. BP 109/64 this time. 

I have 12 hours to get this office room in shape for the AT&T people tomorrow morning.   Things come in this room but never leave, including papers, dust, and me, some days.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

That looks exactly like my room, Meanderer! ... Until today.  

 AT&T serviceman just called and said, since my installation is the first on the street, they found some problems they didn't foresee, and the main office would have to call and reschedule, while they fixed the problem.  He didn't say how long that would be.  

I had an option of picking Monday to do this, but was afraid of a tight schedule. As it turned out, it would have been ok.  Think I'm discovering a new life rule: _Always take the first open appointment no matter what. _

Running out of unlimited data minutes on the new phone plan.  They will reduce the speed to 128 Kbps soon. Wonder how slow that will be.  May be like dial-up, IDK?  
.
.
.

_Update_:  Installation rescheduled for Monday, 1-4 pm.  The 128 Kbps scared me, so I bought a few more big data thingy's, for this month only.  Next month I think I'll purposely run over just to see what happens.  Could be it's a bluff.   There is no contract---month to month.  I guess this proves I'm addicted, doesn't it?  {sigh}


----------



## maggiemae

Well, AT&T is sounding like Comcast!  And to think you wasted all that time getting your office nice and neat! LOL  MY office looks just as bad.  Seems to become the dumping ground for junk mail that should be shredded when it first hits the door and any other box or bag that you think you need to hold on to "just in case" you need to take the item back! UGH!

I think the colonoscopy is not so bad...it's the "prep" that is nasty!  But don't listen to me, I have never had one.  Don't they put you in "twilight sleep"  when they do the procedure?


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  And to think you wasted all that time getting your office nice and neat! LOL  MY office looks just as bad.  Seems to become the dumping ground for junk mail that should be shredded when it first hits the door and any other box or bag that you think you need to hold on to "just in case" you need to take the item back! UGH!


YES, I could have waited until Sunday night to start cleaning. Phooey! 

 You describe what I do exactly.   I got a whole big recycle bin full of papers out of this.   Actually some of it has just been put in a box and moved temporarily to another room, where I can shut the door and keep it out of sight.  ... And sort more later. ... But that never seems to happen.  



maggiemae said:


> ...  I think the colonoscopy is not so bad...it's the "prep" that is nasty!  But don't listen to me, I have never had one.  Don't they put you in "twilight sleep"  when they do the procedure?


   I have no idea, but I figure if other people can do it, I can do it.  

Oh, now that the rain went away, it is nice and hot, isn't it?  I forgot about that benefit of rain---keeping the temps down.  Oh well...

.
.
_Update Friday, 2pm_:   Three down, one to go.   Ac repairman called early. Met him out there and he was finished by 11:00 am.    AT&T will be easy assuming everything goes as planned Monday, because I'll be here all day anyway. Beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Yes, Meanderer, the light will soon be on here.  Waiting on the fiber optics folks this afternoon.  Not much been going on other than lawn mowing. 

How about a 10 second video?  The story: They know they will get gingersnaps, but only when I get to the barn. When I head down there, they take off running so they will be there when I get there. Silly goats. 






Not bad for 13.5 year old large breed goats.  Couldn't get the phone out in time to show the white one dancing just before he took off. 

[As usual, better in HD (720p)]


----------



## NancyNGA

I was wrong about how AT&T was going to do this.   They brought the fiber optics cable right into the house, but not following the phone lines.  That would be almost impossible. At one location. Only difference is it means I couldn't move the pc (like to another phone outlet), but I can't imagine ever wanting to do that anyway.   Pages seem to load instantly, and videos take less than a second to start.

Ookla Speed Test results:
(I think Aunt Bea, or someone, recommended this website some time ago.) 

Ping: 7 ms 
Download Speed:  30.64 Mbps 
Upload Speed:  25.07 Mbps

The upload speed number seems really big compared to before, but I can't remember what they were.


----------



## NancyNGA

The thread on _Dining Alone _reminded me of my first solo trip away from home. A simple little two day trip, but I'll never forget the details. This is just one of them. 

Before I moved to Raleigh, NC, I flew down from the Cleveland airport to make some arrangements, and find an apartment. First drive alone into Cleveland.  First plane flight. First hotel. I had planned the second day to find an apartment, with no transportation. Never thought of renting a car, probably too naïve to realize cabs weren't just in NYC.  Definitely didn't plan ahead. So inexperienced.   

It was July of 1970, hot and humid like only in the South.  Walked a long way to an apt. rental agency at 8:30 am, but it didn't open until 9am.  Didn't know yet things seemed to be on a more laid back schedule there.  Walked to a cafeteria to read the newspaper ads, drink coffee, and begin to panic. Within a half hour a young man showed up, and asked what I was reading. He knew of a vacant duplex in his complex, and volunteered to drive me to check it out, and back to the cafeteria.   The place was perfect. I often think of how easy he made it.  Would I have ever figured out what to do? 

One of my friends used to say I was the unluckiest person he ever knew, and I remember agreeing at the time.  He must have been talking about the small stuff, because I can't for the life of me remember having bad luck now. Maybe because I've never been very adventuresome. Maybe I've just been extremely lucky. Maybe it's genetic.  Maybe because there was no whining and crying about the small stuff allowed in my family.


----------



## Meanderer

Call the Super.......


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> The thread on _Dining Alone _reminded me of my first solo trip away from home. A simple little two day trip, but I'll never forget the details. This is just one of them.
> 
> Before I moved to Raleigh, NC, I flew down from the Cleveland airport to make some arrangements, and find an apartment. First drive alone into Cleveland.  First plane flight. First hotel. I had planned the second day to find an apartment, with no transportation. Never thought of renting a car, probably too naïve to realize cabs weren't just in NYC.  Definitely didn't plan ahead. So inexperienced.
> 
> It was July of 1970, hot and humid like only in the South.  Walked a long way to an apt. rental agency at 8:30 am, but it didn't open until 9am.  Didn't know yet things seemed to be on a more laid back schedule there.  Walked to a cafeteria to read the newspaper ads, drink coffee, and begin to panic. Within a half hour a young man showed up, and asked what I was reading. He knew of a vacant duplex in his complex, and volunteered to drive me to check it out, and back to the cafeteria.   The place was perfect. I often think of how easy he made it.  Would I have ever figured out what to do?
> 
> One of my friends used to say I was the unluckiest person he ever knew, and I remember agreeing at the time.  He must have been talking about the small stuff, because I can't for the life of me remember having bad luck now. Maybe because I've never been very adventuresome. Maybe I've just been extremely lucky. Maybe it's genetic.  Maybe because there was no whining and crying about the small stuff allowed in my family.



Nancy, I think it was that your parents raised you, and equipped you to be self confident and self reliant, so you could survive on your own.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Call the Super.......



That apartment really *was* perfect.  It had a bedroom, indoor bathroom, and kitchen, and only cost $75/mo.  Not a good time to start getting picky.  Ha!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, your story brought back some memories.  After we got married, my husband left for VietNam and after six months he got R&R in Hawaii.  Me being a small town southern girl from Mississippi had never been on an airplane and the thoughts of flying across country was a bit scary.  When I ended up having a lay over in LA, I was wide eyed with what I saw!  Luckily I ended sitting next to the sweetest lady that was flying to meet her husband (a Major in the Air Force) and she took me under her wing and got a cab for both of us when we landed and she made sure I got to my hotel.  Mike's group was delayed and would not be getting there until the next morning.  She made sure I got checked into the hotel and then took me to dinner.  I believe God sent that angel to look out after me.  I was soo naive, I was only 20!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, your story brought back some memories.  After we got married, my husband left for VietNam and after six months he got R&R in Hawaii.  Me being a small town southern girl from Mississippi had never been on an airplane and the thoughts of flying across country was a bit scary.  When I ended up having a lay over in LA, I was wide eyed with what I saw!  Luckily I ended sitting next to the sweetest lady that was flying to meet her husband (a Major in the Air Force) and she took me under her wing and got a cab for both of us when we landed and she made sure I got to my hotel.  Mike's group was delayed and would not be getting there until the next morning.  She made sure I got checked into the hotel and then took me to dinner.  I believe God sent that angel to look out after me.  I was soo naive, I was only 20!



What a nice story.  That's a really long journey for your first solo trip! And such a nice lady.  I agree it was like a guardian angel had shown up, in my case too.   Things like that, being constantly on edge, wondering if you'll get through the next step, are exhausting.  More than doing physical work.

Speaking of work, I mowed both the front and back lawns last night.  Finished just before dark, then fell asleep lying on the floor watching TV, and didn't wake up til *early* this morning.  Back to bed.  I'm all messed up today.  Too much sleep.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, I think it was that your parents raised you, and equipped you to be self confident and self reliant, so you could survive on your own.


I'd like to think so, but I'm not so sure it was by design, more like circumstances.  They were always so busy building something. I was a baby when they were building our house.  I remember my mother saying they put me in a playpen, and had to come check occasionally to see if I was ok, because I was too quiet, busy entertaining myself.  Maybe ended up being a little *too* independent for my own good.  I'm grateful for it, whether by design or not.


----------



## Meanderer

I've said it before: We are raised by other people's children, and if we choose, turn around and raise other people's parents.  It seems to work.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I've said it before: We are raised by other people's children, and if we choose, turn around and raise other people's parents.  It seems to work.


Been thinking about your comment, Meanderer.   I believe my grandmother may have had a lot to do with things.  I've probably mentioned this before.  She grew up poor on a farm, had 9 sisters and one brother---the youngest.  There was no, "Girls can't do that!" in her vocabulary.  They say things skip a generation.  Who are "they" anyway?


----------



## NancyNGA

Two days ago everything was back to almost normal. Suddenly I've got another busy week coming up. 

Dentist on Wednesday---the final tooth implants. That was already planned. Time has just flown by. 

Saturday morning the downstairs AC went out, for good this time---the unit where they just opened the door and it came on two weeks ago (no charge). Bad things seem to always happen on weekends. Ever since we got the goats, weekends scare me. 

Two calls from the Dr's office. Last visit he finally talked me into having a "thing" removed from my back. It looks like an over-cooked sunnyside up bird egg, about the size of a quarter. Harmless but annoying. He already got an appointment set up for tomorrow afternoon!!! There will be stitches. This is rather exciting!  A change from the usual routine. 

Reminded me when I was 18 and had a large mole taken off my back. They did things like that in the hospital back then. The county coroner was the surgeon. He was a well known elected official at that time. Almost a celebrity. They cut that thing out, put it in a specimen jar and plopped it right down in front of my nose to stare at while they did the stitches. 

I found the surgeon's picture. He was older when I met him, didn't need a haircut, and very nice. The things you can find on the internet are just amazing. Why am I posting this? I DON'T KNOW!  



They've already set up an appointment for the colonoscopy, for Nov 1st, and I found this statement on the Dr's website: *

*_You must be accompanied by a friend or relative to drive you home or your procedure may be cancelled. 
Please ask them to stay with you to speak with the doctor following your procedure. 
You MAY NOT drive or go home in a taxi or bus. 
_
So Uber is out according to them. Why should someone be forced to bother anyone for this stuff. It could take hours, if you read their instructions. My Dr. said it's a silly rule and just don't tell them until it's too late and plead ignorance. Too risky?  Maybe I could rent one of those "escorts."  I think I'll just cancel it.  Neither of my parents ever had one.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> They've already set up an appointment for the colonoscopy, for Nov 1st, and I found this statement on the Dr's website: *
> 
> *_You must be accompanied by a friend or relative to drive you home or your procedure may be cancelled.
> Please ask them to stay with you to speak with the doctor following your procedure.
> You MAY NOT drive or go home in a taxi or bus.
> _
> So Uber is out according to them. Why should someone be forced to bother anyone for this stuff. It could take hours, if you read their instruction. My Dr. said it's a silly rule and just don't tell them until it's too late and plead ignorance. Too risky?  Maybe I could rent one of those "escorts."  I think I'll just cancel it.  Neither of my parents ever had one.



Nancy, 

If you find a solution to the problem of having an escort for various procedures please let us know.

I'm having a similar problem in my area and I'm about to see if I can rent a CNA from an agency for a day.  I have searched on the internet for a solution and found that in some cities they have volunteers called surgery buddies that will accompany you.  I wish they had a similar program in my area, I would be willing to volunteer a few times a year so that I could have someone available to me when I need it.

Good luck!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Bea, I think the real solution might be to hire a lawyer to write up a one size fits all contract that you could sign and give to them, to release the doctors from all liability.  Geesh!  

They have several transportation services here, mostly for people who can't afford it, but none where a person will come in and actually sit with you.  I will let you know if I find anything.


----------



## Meanderer

Or.....take one of your goats in with you!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Or.....take one of your goats in with you!


 Who knows?  That might just work. Certainly I could claim a "friend."  It would catch them off guard. They wouldn't have any talking points memorized for that.  Thanks for the tip, Meanderer.


----------



## NancyNGA

Fiber optics is no better than dial up ... if there is no electricity. 

Thunderstorms, power off 10 pm last night.  Nothing to do but go to bed. Lights coming back on at 3:30 am wake me up, so I catch up on what's going on here, then back to bed and sleep too late. Another crazy start to a day. How can one have structure with all that? That's my excuse anyway, and I can use it all week.  

Last time I talked to my neighbor, she told me before I moved in the power used to go off a lot. What?!!  I can't imagine it going off more often. 

Speaking of the neighbor...I don't know what is going on with her house. She has not been around.  I suspect the son is determined to sell to the rental property guy because he *thinks* he will pay more than anyone else. I'm not so sure.  Either that or he is really a procrastinator. I have set my upper limit in my mind.  She said he would call me when he was ready. 

This decision would be so big, and so expensive, and voices in my head are pulling equally in both directions. I think I want circumstances to make the decision for me, so I can pretend I didn't make a wrong decision.  Funny how you play mind games with yourself like that.


----------



## NancyNGA

Bye Bye Birdy Egg.   

Piece of cake. Only a one inch cut.  Stitches come out in 2 weeks, and that's it.  Twenty minutes, at most. I didn't realize how annoying that thing was until now that it's gone. I felt a little silly doing this, but it turned out to be a good decision after all.


----------



## Katybug

Glad that's behind you, Nancy.  I'm glad it was easier than you thought.

I can sympathize with having to ask someone drive you home from your procedure.  It's a pain.  My first colonoscopy was a breeze, well, other than the night before with the drink prep.  When I woke up, had some tea and crackers and drove to work, no after effects whatsoever.

Five years later they required someone be w/me.  I didn't want my daughter to miss work for absolutely nothing, so I asked her to meet me in the back of the medical facility. At my insistence, she went on to work.  Ridiculous that she had to be with me!!  OMG, they changed anesthesia meds on me.  I WAS OUT OF IT!!   I called her and she was in a no interruptions meeting.  I walked/staggered a block to get 3 cups of coffee, then sat in my car for half hour so loopy I knew I couldn't drive.  I won't do that again!

Now, I have to have an eye procedure requiring 3 visits, and she moved almost an hour away.  All my friends work, and I'm in a quandary.  Just like you, I need an escort for 1-2 days.  I'm not asking her to take that much time away from her job!  I'm sure there are many of us in the same situation.

Re your procedure...you may know that if you put the drink prep in the freezer, keeping it ice cold, then drink it through a straw....so much easier.  GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, glad you got rid of the "bird's egg".  How do you clean it?  Can you take a shower or not get it wet?  I have often wondered what people do when they have to have an out patient procedure and they do not have a family member or friend to get them back and forth.  There must be some organization that provides that service.

Well, came back up through the basement after checking the mail and I hear this gawd awful sound coming from the A/C unit but realized it was coming from the sump pump that takes the moisture from the A/C and pumps it outside.  We just replaced that pump a couple of years ago.  Got the flashlight and took a look.  I could see a lot of "gook" in the base of the pump and then remembered the A/C guy said you needed to check it during the summer and add a tablespoon of bleach in it to keep the algae from building up.  So I found a long metal screw and stirred up the gunk and added the bleach.  Just went back down and checked it and it is pumping like it is suppose to and no loud awful sound!  But the "up side" is that while I was waiting to hear it cycle through, I started pulling old stuff off some shelves back there in the basement and I made two trips to the garbage can!  I think maybe tomorrow me and my grandson will do some serious clean out!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, glad you got rid of the "bird's egg".  How do you clean it?  Can you take a shower or not get it wet?  I have often wondered what people do when they have to have an out patient procedure and they do not have a family member or friend to get them back and forth.  There must be some organization that provides that service.



He put antibiotic cream on it, covered it with a waterproof patch, and said taking a shower would be fine, just don't go swimming.  Don't remove the patch for 3 days. After that, showering was fine, just dry it off afterward. I can do that. 




maggiemae said:


> Well, came back up through the basement after checking the mail and I hear this gawd awful sound coming from the A/C unit but realized it was coming from the sump pump that takes the moisture from the A/C and pumps it outside.  We just replaced that pump a couple of years ago.  Got the flashlight and took a look.  I could see a lot of "gook" in the base of the pump and then remembered the A/C guy said you needed to check it during the summer and add a tablespoon of bleach in it to keep the algae from building up.  So I found a long metal screw and stirred up the gunk and added the bleach.  Just went back down and checked it and it is pumping like it is suppose to and no loud awful sound!  But the "up side" is that while I was waiting to hear it cycle through, I started pulling old stuff off some shelves back there in the basement and I made two trips to the garbage can!  I think maybe tomorrow me and my grandson will do some serious clean out!



Good for you, maggiemae!  Doesn't it make you feel great when you figure something like that out. Saves so much time and money. Btw, I just went downstairs and checked the water pump after I read your post.  Nope.

 It's one of those cases where the fan outside won't turn.  I have no clue about AC.


----------



## Meanderer

I found a link for Discreet Medical Chaperone (in NYC $40 an hour, 2 hr minimum).


----------



## NancyNGA

Katybug said:


> Glad that's behind you, Nancy.  I'm glad it was easier than you thought.
> 
> I can sympathize with having to ask someone drive you home from your procedure.  It's a pain.  My first colonoscopy was a breeze, well, other than the night before with the drink prep.  When I woke up, had some tea and crackers and drove to work, no after effects whatsoever.
> 
> Five years later they required someone be w/me.  I didn't want my daughter to miss work for absolutely nothing, so I asked her to meet me in the back of the medical facility. At my insistence, she went on to work.  Ridiculous that she had to be with me!!  OMG, they changed anesthesia meds on me.  I WAS OUT OF IT!!   I called her and she was in a no interruptions meeting.  I walked/staggered a block to get 3 cups of coffee, then sat in my car for half hour so loopy I knew I couldn't drive.  I won't do that again!
> 
> Now, I have to have an eye procedure requiring 3 visits, and she moved almost an hour away.  All my friends work, and I'm in a quandary.  Just like you, I need an escort for 1-2 days.  I'm not asking her to take that much time away from her job!  I'm sure there are many of us in the same situation.
> 
> Re your procedure...you may know that if you put the drink prep in the freezer, keeping it ice cold, then drink it through a straw....so much easier.  GOOD LUCK!!


Hi Katybug!  Thanks for stopping by. 

That is scary about your second colonoscopy! 

The instructions they have posted on their website said *you will be required to stay at the office 1-2 hours after the procedure while the anesthesia wears off*.  So that rule should cover what happened to you, I would think. 

I'm not even asking to drive myself home, just take a cab, and not have someone sit with me inside while someone gives me instructions, like a child. I'm not quite at that stage YET!  I'd be willing to stay all afternoon as long as no one has to stay with me.  

Hey! Maybe that's the solution!  The appointment is at 11:00am.  I'll just stay there and refuse to leave, and fuss at them.  At 5pm they will be glad to get rid of me. Maybe one of the nurses will volunteer to take me home.  I only live about 2 miles from the place.


----------



## maggiemae

And another thing, why would you want a perfect stranger "sitting" with you through this procedure?  I think they should let you sleep it off like you had a big night out on the town and go about your business! LOL  I'm just saying..............


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I found a link for Discreet Medical Chaperone (in NYC $40 an hour, 2 hr minimum).



Thanks for the website, Meanderer.   Since this is probably a once in a lifetime thing, it might be worth it to spend a little extra money, and hire one of these guys to come with me, just to get even.   Wonder if there is a mafia in our town.


----------



## maggiemae

Do they have them to hire to go to Walmart?  Sometimes that is a scary place around here! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Do they have them to hire to go to Walmart?  Sometimes that is a scary place around here! LOL


Yes they have them.  Body guard working undercover:


----------



## Shalimar

NancyNGA said:


> Yes they have them.  Body guard working undercover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Nice dress.


----------



## maggiemae

I think I will pass on this one! LOL  But then again maybe I have seen this one at our Walmart! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Just received this today.  Picture taken after the lunch, way back in April, for the couple (Uechai and Jirawan) visiting from Thailand.



Left to right: Uechai, me, Jirawan, Bill, and Jim.

Bill and I worked together.  He retired this year.  Jim is a friend of Uechai and Jirawan, and organized the lunch.  The picture was taken by their daughter.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

NancyNGA said:


> Just received this today.  Picture taken after the lunch, way back in April, for the couple (Uechai and Jirawan) visiting from Thailand.
> 
> View attachment 39773
> 
> Left to right: Uechai, me, Jirawan, Bill, and Jim.
> 
> Bill and I worked together.  He retired this year.  Jim is a friend of Uechai and Jirawan, and organized the lunch.  The picture was taken by their daughter.


Nice people....:wave:


----------



## Shalimar

Great pic.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, love the pic!  You are a little bitty thing!  I keep my hair cut short like that too!  Are you sure you are old enough to be on a Senior's forum?  Love all the smiling faces!


----------



## Katybug

NancyNGA said:


> Hi Katybug!  Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> That is scary about your second colonoscopy!
> 
> The instructions they have posted on their website said *you will be required to stay at the office 1-2 hours after the procedure while the anesthesia wears off*.  So that rule should cover what happened to you, I would think.
> 
> I'm not even asking to drive myself home, just take a cab, and not have someone sit with me inside while someone gives me instructions, like a child. I'm not quite at that stage YET!  I'd be willing to stay all afternoon as long as no one has to stay with me.
> 
> Hey! Maybe that's the solution!  The appointment is at 11:00am.  I'll just stay there and refuse to leave, and fuss at them.  At 5pm they will be glad to get rid of me. Maybe one of the nurses will volunteer to take me home.  I only live about 2 miles from the place.




Geez!  They don't require the 1-2 hr wait here. I was able to leave after the doctor spoke with me, and coke & crackers.  I hope you don't see the doctor afterward, as it meant trouble for me.  He had found a 1st stage cancer, but 2 surgeries and months later, I'm cancer free...no chemo.  I hope no one ever avoids having one.  They are critical, and can detect several other cancers other than colon.  Early detection can save your life.  It's so worth the hassle.    Good luck with yours, Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  I keep my hair cut short like that too!  Are you sure you are old enough to be on a Senior's forum?  Love all the smiling faces!


Ha! Ha!  I'm pretty sure I'm the oldest one there.  Funny you mention the smiles.  I remember the daughter took forever to take the picture. Our smiles began to freeze and jaws locked up.  We had begun whispering to each other ventriloquist style,  "What's she doing?"  

Btw, the reason we are draped around a silly pole---that is part of the arches.    She really just wanted to get the arches in the picture. Who wants another picture of Mom and Dad and some elderly strangers.


----------



## maggiemae

LOL, in years to come, she will embrace this photo and have fond memories!  I can bet on that!


----------



## NancyNGA

Katybug said:


> Geez!  They don't require the 1-2 hr wait here. I was able to leave after the doctor spoke with me, and coke & crackers.  I hope you don't see the doctor afterward, as it meant trouble for me.  He had found a 1st stage cancer, but 2 surgeries and months later, I'm cancer free...no chemo.  I hope no one ever avoids having one.  They are critical, and can detect several other cancers other than colon.  Early detection can save your life.  It's so worth the hassle.    Good luck with yours, Nancy!


Oh Katy, that must have been such a frightening time. I'm so happy for you that the surgeries were successful, and no chemo.  

I know what you are saying. You are absolutely right. I'm not going to cancel just yet. I've got 'til November to figure something out.  It's the principle of the thing that gets me, mostly. It's just silly.


----------



## NancyNGA

Nothing interesting going on here.  Waiting for the AC repairman.  In order to test out the (hopefully) last tooth implant, I stopped at Kangaroo on the way home yesterday to pick up dinner.  Half pound of bacon and two Little Debbie cupcakes.  

 (My picture)
 

Surrounded by bread, otherwise known as plain bacon sandwich (2)---no lettuce, no tomato, no mayo, no wine. 








Little Debbie chocolate cupcakes are better than Hostess ever was, imo.  Really! 

Hope everyone is having a good morning!

 :coffeelaugh:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dinner looks amazing!!!


----------



## Wren

My type of dinner too mmmmmmm ...:thumbsup:


----------



## NancyNGA

_Verdict on AC_:  There is a circuit board outside where the compressor sits. He said it is "fried."    Either a power surge, lightning, or an insect (really?) shorted something out.    

Repairman has rewired everything to bypass this circuit board temporarily. This bypass will work until the weather gets cold, then the system will freeze up, he said. He will come back later, when he has more time, with a new board. 

I'm still lucky.  And all these expenses are good for the economy.  No one can accuse me of not doing my part this year.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> _Verdict on AC_:  There is a circuit board outside where the compressor sits. He said it is "fried."    Either a power surge, lightning, or an insect (really?) shorted something out.
> 
> Repairman has rewired everything to bypass this circuit board temporarily. This bypass will work until the weather gets cold, then the system will freeze up, he said. He will come back later, when he has more time, with a new board.
> 
> I'm still lucky.  And all these expenses are good for the economy.  No one can accuse me of not doing my part this year.



Reminds me of the Delaney sisters.  _"Papa told us to save for a rainy day, so we did, but Papa never told us it would rain this long or this hard!"_


----------



## Katybug

I think bacon is food for the gods, Nancy.  Now, I want some.


----------



## Shalimar

Bacon on homemade bread with my cherry tomatoes and pickle slices for supper.


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe we better fry up some more bacon!


----------



## NancyNGA

Wow!  And I was afraid I'd be in big trouble posting about bacon.  Meanderer, your video has been going on for 20 minutes in the background while I try to catch up here.  Every time they turn over a slice I have to check it and see what all the sizzle is about.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Wow!  And I was afraid I'd be in big trouble posting about bacon.  Meanderer, your video has been going on for 20 minutes in the background while I try to catch up here.  Every time they turn over a slice I have to check it and see what all the sizzle is about.



"....three pounds of bacon, were used in the making of this video"!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> "....three pounds of bacon, were used in the making of this video"!


Wish they could include the aroma with the video and send it.  Do you suppose they will be able to do that one day?  

 How come there is no grease on the camera lens?   My eyeglasses would have been covered after 3 lbs and 45 minutes, standing much farther away.


----------



## NancyNGA

_I've Got a Tiger by the Tail - _Buck Owens, 1964   epper::banana:


----------



## Meanderer

Here's a song, by Elvis Costello!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Here's a song, by Elvis Costello!


Thank you, Meanderer.  Embarrassed to admit I've never heard of Elvis Costello.   He did a good job with Penny Lane, especially liked the man on trumpet.  I searched a bit, and found his album called "Mighty Like a Rose" and got excited because that is one of my favorite *_really_* old time songs (written in 1901), but it wasn't that. 

I like Paul Robeson's version best. Never heard of Robeson 5 years ago, either, but I'm impressed now.

Paul Robeson - Mighty Lak' a Rose (poor quality)

I always liked _I've Got Tiger by the Tail, too. _Cute and funny.   

I'm all over the place with music likes. :shrug:  Blame piano lessons.


----------



## Meanderer

The Volga Boatmen - sung by Paul Robeson


----------



## NancyNGA

Ha! Ha!  I quoted you when it was Old Man River, and Volga Boatman showed up. 

Anyway, Old Man River was beautiful, and live, no enhancements like they have now.

One more... and I promise I'll quit. layful:

At the end of this news reel he sings, _"I Dreamed I Saw Joe Hill Last Night"_ for union mine workers near Edinburgh Scotland.  No accompaniment.


----------



## Meanderer

One more... and I promise I'll quit. layful:


----------



## Meanderer

Meanwhile......


----------



## NancyNGA

We need to maintain AC here---Anatomical Correctness. layful:


----------



## kaufen

My favorite toy as a child was "Tinker Toys".


----------



## NancyNGA

kaufen said:


> My favorite toy as a child was "Tinker Toys".


kaufen, you made me smile this morning.  Thank you. 

I liked Lincoln Logs.  Endless possibilities.  I'd probably still "tinker" with them if I had a big enough set.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> kaufen, you made me smile this morning.  Thank you.
> 
> I liked Lincoln Logs.  Endless possibilities.  I'd probably still "tinker" with them if I had a big enough set.


Tinker Toys are only for "the little ones"!


----------



## drifter

My, my, I say, my, my. They've always eluded me.


----------



## Meanderer

"The Tinkertoy Construction Set is a toy construction set for children. It was created in  1914 by Charles H. Pajeau, who formed the Toy Tinker Company in Evanston, Illinois to manufacture them. Pajeau, a stonemason, designed the toy after seeing children play with sticks and empty spools of thread. Pajeu partnered with Robert Pettit and Gordon Tinker to market a toy that would allow and inspire children to use their imaginations. After an initially slow start, over a million were sold".


----------



## Pappy

Of all my tots, this was a favorite of mine.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Elsie

When my grandson was around seven and out of bed before his mother, (he and his mother lived in the apartment above mine), he opened his Christmas tinker toy gift--he knew nothing about tinker toys-- had never seen them before.  Well I was eager to see if he liked the gift so went upstairs and walked into the living room where he was working on it, and my jaw dropped in amazement.  He had put together one of the most difficult patterns and acted as though putting it together had been easy. lol


----------



## NancyNGA

Elsie said:


> When my grandson was around seven and out of bed before his mother, (he and his mother lived in the apartment above mine), he opened his Christmas tinker toy gift--he knew nothing about tinker toys-- had never seen them before.  Well I was eager to see if he liked the gift so went upstairs and walked into the living room where he was working on it, and my jaw dropped in amazement.  He had put together one of the most difficult patterns and acted as though putting it together had been easy. lol


That's a nice story, Elsie.  Thanks.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Of all my tots, this was a favorite of mine.


Pappy, I never got the "hang" of erector sets.  I've still got a small set stashed up in the closet right now.  Maybe I'll drag it out and give it another try.


----------



## NancyNGA

In the front pasture this evening...

First half: Top Goat eating kudzu... _Note_: stripping the leaves off lespedeza stem, near the end. (clever goat ) 
Second half: Rusty. _..Note_: trying to scratch his head on a little privet hedge bush. (silly goat )


----------



## Elsie

Video must've been taken in the dark--screen shows only blackness on my computer. 

Nancy, you might have fun seeing if you could build something out of your erector set.  If you can't, blame it on its parts. lol


----------



## NancyNGA

Elsie said:


> Video must've been taken in the dark--screen shows only blackness on my computer.
> 
> Nancy, you might have fun seeing if you could build something out of your erector set.  If you can't, blame it on its parts. lol


Oh I'm sorry, Elsie.  I *always* forget to make the videos "public" after getting them edited.  It should work now. Thanks for letting me know. 

Btw, here's where the fast upload speed on the fiber optics finally paid off.  It used to take a half hour to upload a 3 minute video.  Now it takes 2 minutes.   

That's a good idea about building something with the erector set.  I also have a brand new starter Tinker Toy set stashed away that I bought for a gift years ago and changed my mind.  Wonder if you could combine the two and make a Tinker-Erector thing.


----------



## Meanderer

Your video is working now, Nancy.  You and your goats seem very contented. Thanks!


----------



## Roadwarrior

Nancy, while reading your diary and being an obsessive movie buff, I compared you to the southern 'goat lady' character on 'Cold Mountain'.  Please I mean no insult, but the comparison was interesting.   

 I have traveled through Georgia on 2 occasions, both times to visit a military buddy in FL, once down I-95, me and 100 thousand Daytona 500 fans during Feb.  The other time was from Memphis after visiting the tacky, tourist trap at 'Graceland' in April, just passing Talladega at Birmingham, AL at the end of the big one.  My truck/trailer had never driven that fast, four lanes @ 80 MPH another 100 thousand fans trying to get back to GA.  Put my blinders on, both hands on the wheel & felt like Ricky-Bobby.  Somehow managed to get off the freeway and slow down.

It was good I couldn't read lips, I experienced a lot of road rage and angry gestures directed at me.


----------



## NancyNGA

Roadwarrior said:


> Nancy, while reading your diary and being an obsessive movie buff, I compared you to the southern 'goat lady' character on 'Cold Mountain'.  Please I mean no insult, but the comparison was interesting.
> 
> I have traveled through Georgia on 2 occasions, both times to visit a military buddy in FL, once down I-95, me and 100 thousand Daytona 500 fans during Feb.  The other time was from Memphis after visiting the tacky, tourist trap at 'Graceland' in April, just passing Talladega at Birmingham, AL at the end of the big one.  My truck/trailer had never driven that fast, four lanes @ 80 MPH another 100 thousand fans trying to get back to GA.  Put my blinders on, both hands on the wheel & felt like Ricky-Bobby.  Somehow managed to get off the freeway and slow down.
> 
> It was good I couldn't read lips, I experienced a lot of road rage and angry gestures directed at me.



Hi Roadwarrior!  I can understand about your experiences with traffic on the interstates in GA. Haven't been to Atlanta for years because of the traffic, and everyone drove SO fast last time I was there.  Everyone else seems to know where they're going.   Coming back from Florida after Christmas, the traffic would be backed up on I-75 for miles around Macon. 

Having never seen the movie Cold Mountain, you got my curiosity up, so I started searching.  You must be talking about the character Maddy, the mountain woman (Eileen Atkins)?  I'm pretty practical, certainly not like Ada , more like Ruby, but I couldn't do what Maddy did, unless I had a child that was starving.  Found a video clip. No need to even try to post it here, even with a spoiler tag warning. Ha!

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Tabitha

Nancy I just love the video of the goats


----------



## NancyNGA

I won't be able to check in here for a few days. Just saying I'm not being impolite if I don't respond.  Thanks.  :rose:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Goat Yoga


----------



## Pappy

Should have stuck to goat yoga......


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Goat Yoga


If goats are around when you do yoga, then I guarantee it will end up being goat yoga.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, it's true!   :lol:  One very good reason to get them without horns.


----------



## NancyNGA

It's amazing how a sequence of unexpected events can get you so far behind. I needed a break without any distractions in order to finally get caught up, and make some decisions. It didn't take as long as I thought.  

_Friday_ (8/4):
Took off to the farm early (11:00 am ) to check the perimeter fence, but still allow time to tow the golf cart back before dark, in case it konked out. When I got there the well water was off, again! The pump man showed up 10 minutes after I called him. 

Without asking, I got the lowdown on all the old neighbors from him.  He is also an only child, as is the fencer. Odd coincidence. He knows the dam construction man, Mr. G, well, and said he would bug him to do the dam repair. Doubt it will help.  He said Mr. G was an honest man. That was my impression also. 

 There was still time left to go around the fence, twice---once to remove limbs, and once to spray. Never dreamed I'd get both things done in one day.

The only picture. Three new neighbors, to replace the ones last year.



_Saturday_ (8/5):
Back in town, my neighbor had a yard sale and cleared everything out of her house, said her son would call me and the rental guy (Mr. T) soon. Reality finally set in.

I've decided against buying her house. If I were 10 years younger it would be different. 

Long story short, If I *don't* buy her house I will just have renters as neighbors, who I've never had trouble with, and they won't stay long anyway. If I *do* buy the house, there is a good chance I might have property related disputes with Mr. T on the other side, who I *know* to be difficult. I hate disputes.  Hope she doesn't come up with a price too low to resist, now that I've made up my mind.

Tomorrow the stitches come out, and that's it!  I'm going to cancel the colonoscopy, maybe do a mail in one. There is zero history of colon cancer in my family, in fact only one aunt ever even had any kind of cancer, as far as I know, and her older sister speculated once that her father might have been a traveling salesman. (Hope none of my cousins ever join this forum.)


----------



## Meanderer

When reality sets in......


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## maggiemae

Been off here a few days but was just getting caught up.  Go with your gut feeling about buying the neighbors house.  You already have a lot on your plate with the cabin, goats, farm!  With no history of colon cancer in your family, I would go with the mail in one too.  Why put yourself through all that?  You did all that work on those shelves in your basement, did I miss any pics of the final project with those shelves filled?  Just asking!

Been getting some big thunderstorms here today.  Got the back of my little SUV packed with dog beds, dog crate, and dog blankets to go to the animal shelter tomorrow.  We have always had atleast two dogs (and sometimes 3) in our lives.  After our last one (a 16 year old Doxie) passed. we went awhile with no dogs.  But we "caved in" and rescued to little cuties.  They do not want to sleep in their dog beds (they want in the Big People beds)!  So why keep these beds if the shelter can use them?  I am trying to purge some things in this house.


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, sounds to me like you've spoiled those little doggies already. They are lucky they found you. :bigwink:



maggiemae said:


> ...  did I miss any pics of the final project with those shelves filled?  Just asking!


 I never posted one.  Here you go, almost full of junk.


----------



## maggiemae

Oh my, it looks so neat and organized!  Great job!


----------



## NancyNGA

Not organized.  It just *looks* that way because there are shelves, instead of stuff sitting around all over the place.  layful:


----------



## Tabitha

Well done Nancy.


----------



## Meanderer

Organized goats


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, if they ever organize, we will all be in trouble. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Tinker Toys are only for "the little ones"!


Does anyone else think these things are a bit creepy?


----------



## NancyNGA

A picture from 1957, Canadian fishing trip, my father and I (10 years old, cane fishing pole, straw hat, flotation belt ). 



Reminded me of the famous Peanuts cartoon frame.

​.......................

Two new projects are being planned. 

One is to completely redo a bedroom closet upstairs. This must be done in cool weather, otherwise only between midnight and 10 am,  because it extends out into the attic space under the gable roof, and it gets really hot under that roof in the summer.  It will be a big job.  I might hire someone to do this, but it would be a good project to practice on, because it won't show. 

The other is in the basement. There are six 48" fluorescent shop lights. Evidently fluorescent lights don't like humidity/damp summer air. The only way to keep them working is to buy 6 step stools, one under each light, so you can reach up and twist the bulbs in the summer. The only thing holding me up on this one has been what kinds of lights to use for replacements. Any suggestions?  

Speaking of step stools, one of the most useful things my father ever built was this box, with a bowling ball style handle.  Much more stable than a step stool. It has traveled everywhere.  I could just make 5 more of these.


----------



## maggiemae

I have to use a step stool every where...I am just a little over 5' tall and I think I am shrinking as I get older! YIKES  Could it be the ballasts going bad in the fluorescent lights?  We have one down stairs in a finished basement room and it would do the same thing.  Now when it comes on it is a very very dim light.  I have changed the fluorescent bulb (one of those "U" shaped bulbs) and still get the same thing.  So I am guessing the ballast has gone out.  After all, it's over 35 years old!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  Could it be the ballasts going bad in the fluorescent lights?  We have one down stairs in a finished basement room and it would do the same thing.  Now when it comes on it is a very very dim light.  I have changed the fluorescent bulb (one of those "U" shaped bulbs) and still get the same thing.  So I am guessing the ballast has gone out.  After all, it's over 35 years old!


It could be the ballast. Apparently they don't just go kaput one day, they keep get weaker.

I spent a lot of time searching last night.  Looks like a lot of people are having trouble with humidity causing corrosion of the metal on fluorescent bulbs and sockets. I tried new bulbs, and steel wool on the prongs once, but it didn't last long. They make corrosion resistant tubes, probably very expensive and special order.  And you can buy LED bulbs that retrofit, but my light fixtures are very old also, so their days may be numbered anyway.

It looks like the best bet might be to replace with LED fixtures.  Several people mentioned they keep changing them, and older versions become outdated, like phones and computers. 

Here's some strange advice I found. It actually worked for two people on a DIY forum:

_"I've seen the humidity thing. It's probably a cheap/bad magnetic ballast that can't put out enough voltage to establish an arc except under ideal conditions. Brand new fixtures can exhibit this problem.  I'd recommend a new electronic ballast, *however there is a trick to making a weak ballast work; Tape a thin strip of foil along the length of the back side of the bulbs. Do not allow the foil to touch the ends of the bulb. The foil and the glass tube form a capacitor to help establish the arc.*"

_I don't understand it, but think I'll try it just for fun.


----------



## maggiemae

Well, you try it first and if your house does not burn down, I might give it a try! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Well, you try it first and if your house does not burn down, I might give it a try! LOL


Where is your spirit of adventure?  :lol: 

Your post reminded me, so I went down the basement and only *one* of the light fixtures came on. Just got through taping a 1/2 inch strip of aluminum foil along the top of both bulbs of the *worst* light fixture, the one most often out.   When I put the bulbs back in, *ALL* the lights in the basement came on.  _What do you think of them apples?!!_  Coincidence?

The real test will be after the lights are off for a while.


----------



## maggiemae

Are you smelling any smoke now?  Just saying!  If your house is still standing tomorrow, I will give it try here!  I bet all the electricians out there are having heart palpitations! LOL


----------



## Meanderer

"...sense of adventure"!  Nancy, imagine that you are having your first interview with your dentist, to discuss your "upcoming implants".  You ask him how it will go.....he answers  "I don't understand it, but think I'll try it just for fun".


----------



## NancyNGA

:magnify:



Meanderer said:


> "...sense of adventure"!  Nancy, imagine that you are having your first interview with your dentist, to discuss your "upcoming implants".  You ask him how it will go.....he answers  "I don't understand it, but think I'll try it just for fun".


Meanderer, I'm worried about you.  Maybe you should start taking some multi-vitamins.  If ALL CAPS is shouting, then you are down to a faint whisper.  I need a magnifying glass. Is it just me?

[Btw, that is what's called changing the subject, on your question. layful: ]


----------



## maggiemae

Or you could hook yourself up for a perm with all that foil and electricity!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Are you smelling any smoke now?  Just saying!  If your house is still standing tomorrow, I will give it try here!  I bet all the electricians out there are having heart palpitations! LOL


Not to worry!  I am *almost* an expert on electric fencing, and I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express.  Glass doesn't conduct electricity.  Will let you know what happens in the morning.  If you don't hear from me I'm probably back at the Holiday Inn. nthego:


----------



## maggiemae

Hey, book me a room too!  I need a break!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Or you could hook yourself up for a perm with all that foil and electricity!View attachment 40656


:hatlaugh:


----------



## NancyNGA

The Report:  Sadly, only two of the light fixtures in the basement came on this morning.  One of those two was *not* the one with the tin hat treated bulbs.   

But I knew at least some of them need replaced.  We got more rain yesterday.  That means another round of lawn mowing. Replacing lights is way down on the to-do list right now.


----------



## Meanderer

What's the best time for lawn mowing?


----------



## NancyNGA

I owe you one, Meanderer.  Popped in here at 7 pm while taking a break from mowing the lawn and saw your post.  I was just going to mow half the back lawn, but went back out and finished it all, before dark.  Didn't want to come back and report a half-done job.  After that I even sprayed some English ivy. nthego:

Btw, in the South, the dew doesn't burn off until well after 10 am.  The recommendations in that link must have been written by a Yankee.


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm not at all superstitious, but odd-numbered years have always been more "challenging"  than even-numbered ones, and this one is no different.  Got the lawn mowed at the farm last weekend, so I'm caught up again! Starting to feel good. :eewwk: How long will it last?  Maybe it's a song.

Monday night I converted the audio from the YouTube video of Buttermilk Sky to an mp3 file, downloaded it, and opened it on a player set to infinite replay. It's been playing in the background for hours, off and on, since then. 

Words and melody are just so simple, innocent, and sweet.  One you can sing while you're mowing the lawn. 

_Can't you see my little donkey and me?
We're as happy as a Christmas tree
Headed for the one I love.
_

Not tired of it yet.

When am I ever gonna grow up? {sigh}






_
_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Calories for the last 3 days:  1240, 1130, 1130. I've got to lose 8 lbs.  Putting it in writing!

Anyone want to join me?


Besides the obvious reasons to do this, here are two specifically:

1. Very mild summer so far this year, almost no days even in the upper 90's, but still the heat gets to me when I work outside. I cannot afford that. (I've mentioned this one before, but this year isn't even all that hot.)

2. I've had a hissing in my ears for as long as I can remember (tinnitus?) but just learned to block it out.  It's getting harder to ignore.  Noticeably worse if I eat a lot of salt. Salt raises your BP.  BP up by roughly 15/5 points last time it was checked.  Still in the good range, but it was low normal 8 pounds ago. I want to see if it goes back down and if that makes a difference.

Otherwise nothing new here.  Waiting for the AC to go out in the truck.  It's been working well for too many years. Ha!


----------



## Meanderer

Sounds like a plan, Nancy!  Fewer "Fill-Ups"!nthego:


----------



## CeeCee

Ive always watched my sodium intake, Nancy.  Not because of my BP which is normal (maybe that's why it's normal) but because I retain water easily.

I eat way less than the recommended daily amount, it's just become a way of life for me.  Means many processed foods are a no no.

Watching my sodium has also helped me maintain my weight because most of the food that's lowest in sodium is fruit and veggies and meat that's not been injected with broth or something else that adds sodium.

Good luck!


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi CeeCee!  

I retain water easily too.  In the summer as much as 3 lbs difference day to day.   I would eat more vegetables and fruit if someone would go to the store and get them and prepare them. I just don't have enough patience for preparing food. Gotta work on that.  At BMI around 20, my blood pressure was on the low side and sodium was not a bad thing.  I want to get back there. I'd rather be lower weight and not watch sodium, than to watch sodium and be at a higher weight. 

Don't know what it sounds like when your hearing goes bad with age, other than you can't hear as well.  It never happened to me before.  I've always been able to hear things most couldn't, but this hissing noise just seems to be drowning things out at high frequency now. I may get it tested, but after I get some other things under control first.

I refuse to be like my mother, who never admitted she couldn't hear well, and blamed everyone for mumbling.  Obviously something has to start going bad pretty soon.  Might as well be hearing.  My father never seemed to suffer any hearing loss.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Sounds like a plan, Nancy!  Fewer "Fill-Ups"!nthego:


Yes!

I don't usually like to use abbreviations, but BP is well enough known among us seniors that I figured it was OK.


----------



## CeeCee

Id get it checked after losing a few lbs.  my hearing is okay but my sister who is 10 yrs younger than me has some problems in one ear.  It's difficult enough that a phone conversation has me yelling so we text more now.

She also had a bad case of tinnitus when she was in her 20's, it went away after awhile though, I think.  She never mentions it or maybe she's gotten used to it.  I'll have to ask her when I talk to her which will be soon because she expecting her very first grandchild any day now. 

I do agree that if something has to go, I'd choose hearing but just slightly.


----------



## NancyNGA

Big Moses Gas Well

My father grew up on Indian Creek near Alvy, WV.  He never mentioned this well.  Wish I had asked him about it.  






_Drilled on the Moses Spencer farm along Indian Creek, between Blue and Alvy, the "Big Moses" gas well was the most productive gas well in the world, producing more than 100 million cubic feet of gas daily.   When "Big Moses" came in, the pressure and volume was beyond anything the oil and gas industry had ever experienced. The technology of the day was ill suited to control such a giant. For nearly three months, the well shot natural gas into the air, until it was brought under control on Nov. 28, 1894. After three months under control, the well's pressure burst its casing and blew once again, until Aug. 27, 1895.

_
Apparently it was so large it was almost more trouble than it was worth, and experienced some bad luck too.

*Parkersburg Daily State Journal (June 15, 1895)*
*A Pillar Of Fire: The "Big Moses" Struck By Lightning.*

_The "Big Moses" gasser, located about 15 miles back of Sistersville, which has been such a "White Elephant" on the hands of its owners ever since it came in, on account of their inability to control the gas, is now in a worse shape than ever. It is now a roaring mass of flame. The storm cloud which passed by on the other side of this city yesterday afternoon, broke over the region of the "Big Moses" and the column of escaping gas was struck by lightning which set it on fire.

__The owners of the "Big Moses" are filled with consternation at this new and unexpected complication of their difficulties. If the control of the big gasser's output was a knotty problem before, it is now an enigma worthy of the attention of an Edison. It seems equally impossible to shut off the gas or extinguish the flames and the only course left to take is to let it burn out.

_*Parkersburg Daily Sentinel (June 18, 1895)*
*The Big Moses Well Didn't Burn Very Long.*

_The "Big Moses" gas well is no longer on fire. After burning about two hours the immense force, with which the gas escapes, blew out the flame which had been leaping to a height of 150 to 200 feet.
_
_The "Big Moses" was drilled in early last September in the hope of getting a good producing oil well. Instead, however, gas was struck in enormous quantities and the tools were blown entirely out of the hole and through the derrick. It is reliably estimated that the amount of gas escaping from this well-conceded to be the largest ever struck in the world-has been several million feet daily and worth in cold cash a sum approximating $3,000,000. It is not surprising, then that, ever since the well was drilled in, the owners have been making an effort to have it shut in. All the devices known to oil men for the purpose of closing in oil and gas wells were used, but all to no purpose. As fast as anything was put over the well or it was shut in in any way the enormous pressure of gas would blow the top off again.
_
_As a last resort the owners of the well sent to Pittsburgh last winter, and had a large casting weighing several tons made, and had a well known oil and gas well driller of that city come down to place the "cap," as it was called, over the well. The cap was finally gotten on the well after much difficulty, and for a short time it appeared that the great gasser had finally been gotten under control, but they had reckoned without their host, for in a few days the immense casting was cut in two by the pebbles and sand thrown up by the gas pressure and the well was again free.
_
It's difficult to find out anything after 1895!  This is supposedly a current picture. Not much to look at, but interesting to me.  Kind of eerie looking.








Article


----------



## maggiemae

Okay, Nancy, I have seen your picture with your friends and you do not need to lose any weight!  Your "tiny" to me.  How tall are you?  I am only 5' and weigh 125 and I am okay with that.  Lord, girl eat some potatoes and meat! LOL  I eat a lot of fruits this time of year.  I will hate it when the fresh peaches are gone!  And I am constantly drinking water all day!  As much work as you put in at the farm and at home, you put us all to shame!   Give yourself a break!


----------



## NancyNGA

Yeah, I know, I'm a bit compulsive about it, and probably annoy the heck out of people.  It's partly because when we were young Twiggy and mini skirts were in style.  I could never wear a mini-skirt and look decent.  Now I'll just have more wrinkles, so it's not about looks.  It's about the way I feel. I feel really sluggish now.  Maybe I'm just getting really old, but I want to rule other things out first. Ha!  

You don't see me posting about a bunch of stuff I've done lately, do you?  That's because I haven't done anything lately except mow the lawn. Honest.

Btw, I still love that new mower.  I've never seen anything start so easy.  Always on the first half pull. And the rear discharge means you don't throw grass up against the side of the house if you go the wrong way around.  Thank you!  And I'm 5'5".


----------



## NancyNGA

Finally got around to checking what time this eclipse is coming tomorrow, and it looks like it's worth at least a trip out to the farm.  I'll be within 6 miles of this band, if I'm reading this map correctly, and 30 miles if I stay home.  I thought the eclipse was "total" only along a very narrow band.  This band is _huge!_



So which would be better?  Watch an "almost" total eclipse from the farm, or sit in the parking lot of my mom's old grocery store, 6 miles north, and see it "total"?  Now I'm starting to get excited. layful:

Missed the total one back in '84 because everyone at work wanted to take off north to see it, and someone had to hold down the fort, so to speak.  It was pretty cool even at work, but not near total.


----------



## CeeCee

This is what and when I'll be seeing it in Fresno.  It's never cloudy here in the summer but I didn't get the special glasses.


----------



## NancyNGA

CeeCee, it's supposed to be clear here right up until the time it starts, then get partly cloudy.  I don't have glasses either.  

*maggiemae:*  How's the eclipse going to be near you?  Doing anything special?


----------



## CeeCee

NancyNGA said:


> CeeCee, it's supposed to be clear right up until the time it starts, then get partly cloudy.  I don't have glasses either.
> 
> *maggiemae:*  How's the eclipse going to be near you?  Doing anything special?




Kind of unprepared for a major event. .   Oh well!


----------



## Meanderer

The worst things that could go wrong during the total solar eclipse — and how to be prepared


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> The worst things that could go wrong during the total solar eclipse — and how to be prepared


_Thank you!_ ... Just in the nick of time, you probably saved the camera on my cell phone.  Looks like there won't be any pictures to post, except if something looks unusual, off to the side.


----------



## CeeCee

Meanderer said:


> The worst things that could go wrong during the total solar eclipse — and how to be prepared




It all sounds so horrible!   Think I'm gonna hide in the house with my blinds closed.  Forget going out to Trader Joe's ...I'll go Tuesday.


----------



## NancyNGA

CeeCee said:


> It all sounds so horrible!   Think I'm gonna hide in the house with my blinds closed.  Forget going out to Trader Joe's ...I'll go Tuesday.


:lol:


----------



## maggiemae

I cannot believe all the "hype" the media is making over this eclipse!  I think the traffic will be the biggest news maker!  We need to mow grass tomorrow, so maybe while the sun is covered, it would be a good time! But since it is not suppose to last too long, we will have to rush! LOL

I have been a "slug" for the past couple of weeks.  I hate August because I am sick of summer and the heat and humidity!  I am anticipating a change in the season.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I have been a "slug" for the past couple of weeks.  I hate August because I am sick of summer and the heat and humidity!  I am anticipating a change in the season.


Yes, me too.  Except for the rain earlier, I can't even blame the weather. Normally I like summer, but it's just been such an unusual spring and summer so far in terms of weird things happening.  I really have to snap out of it.  

Get that lawn mowed. Put your thumbs down and rev that Honda up to high speed.  You have less than 3 minutes to finish tomorrow.  LOL

.

8/19: 1140 calories
8/20: 1230 ​...."
8/21: 1350 ​...."


----------



## Roadwarrior

Did get a look at the eclipse, just a few minutes ago.  It was somewhat awesome.  What I liked better was I had a dr's appointment this morning.  Absolutely no traffic coming or going,   Hit every green light, it was like I was a float in the parade.  Everybody outside standing in parking lots, sitting on lawns or the curb.  I waved like a candidate for office, I doubt anyone noticed.


----------



## NancyNGA

Roadwarrior said:


> ...I waved like a candidate for office, I doubt anyone noticed.



LOL!  You have a good sense of humor, RW!  

My verdict on the eclipse.  It got dark enough so that all the photocell yard lights came on.  Cars driving by had their lights on too.  Not sure if that was necessary, automatic, or just showing off.   But it only lasted maybe a minute, and then it brightened up again.  It's amazing how much light a tiny sliver of the sun can put out.  Other than that minute, you couldn't tell much difference from a cloudy day.

If I had known how it was going to go off, I'd probably have driven north the 6 miles, maybe even on to Clemson.  That was in the center.  Could have  timed it to get up there and then just turned around and come back, not have to hang around.  Maybe next time!  Ha! Ha!

One thing I remember now about the '84 eclipse, they had poured a fairly new sidewalk out front of our building, no stains yet.  It was a tree lined sidewalk.  Either the bugs had bitten holes in the leaves, or else just the gaps between the leaves, behaved like pinhole cameras, and there were thousands of little suns all over the sidewalk. I suppose that would happen every day.  I just never noticed it before.


----------



## maggiemae

Roadwarrior, you made me laugh!  Just got a little dark here but the one thing we did notice was how there was no noise.  We have lots of birds making sounds all day long around here along with the crickets.  It was total quiet!  Oh well, got that done, now on to the next big event, whatever that is!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ... Oh well, got that done, now on to the next big event, whatever that is!



Ha! That sounds like me all year so far.  Did you get your lawn mowed?  



maggiemae said:


> ... Just got a little dark here but the one thing we did notice was how there was no noise. We have lots of birds making sounds all day long around here along with the crickets. It was total quiet! ...



The only odd thing I noticed was the hummingbirds, and it may have been just a coincidence.  I've never seen them very active during midday when it's the hottest, during the summer. They usually start carrying on late afternoon into evening.  They were really flying around during the eclipse.  You almost had to dodge them when you walked past the feeder.  Didn't hang around long enough to see if they stopped. (The eclipse peaked at approx 2:38 pm here.)


----------



## NancyNGA

Back to West Virginia. (I can't stop )  The history of this region is fascinating to me. 

Ran across two more pictures.  First is "Springtown," in Tyler County - the nickname given to the string of residences and businesses that popped up all along Indian Creek due to oil production.  The second is the town of Alvy.  No dates.  The first was probably from the late 1800's.  The second looks a little newer.

?...







Last sentence of caption reads:  _In this picture, a central steam plant was used to pump several wells in the surrounding hills. (McCoy)_

You can see the spokes, like a wagon wheel, coming from that building in the center. How in the world does that work?  Answer explained in Low-Tech Magazine.

Jerker Line Systems 

_"From the 1860s to 1940s, many oil wells were pumped by a technology that originates in a sixteenth-century (_really?_) power transmission system used in the mining industry. One engine operated up to 45 pumps in different locations, each up to a mile away. Power was transmitted by means of wooden rods or steel cables that moved back and forth, snaking through the landscape. The system was so efficient that an engine used for pumping an oil well could operate a whole cluster of pump jacks. The technology still operates in a handful of small oil fields."_

Video of jerker line system in Canada (needs a little grease)






One with steel lines






Wooden lines up the side of a steep hill


----------



## Meanderer

"In the wake of Virginia’s secession, a convention of delegates from western Virginia met in Wheeling in 1861 for the purpose of forming the “State of Kanawha,” which incorporated 39 counties. The name honored a Native American tribe and a major state river of the same name. When the constitution for the proposed state was finalized in 1862, however, the name had changed to the more generic West Virginia".
8 Things You May Not Know About West Virginia


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, I didn't know several of those things.  Kanawha or Westsylvania?  Mouthfuls. 

Btw, there *were* a lot of glass factories in WV. ... Wonder why? 

 Picture of workers in a glass blowing factory.   






What Child labor looked like in West Virginia





_Almost Heaven_


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Btw, there *were* a lot of glass factories in WV. ... Wonder why?
> 
> Picture of workers in a glass blowing factory.


Maybe because they had the raw materials nearby?


----------



## NancyNGA

Got new eyeglasses yesterday. Had been putting it off for months. This was just another pair with the same prescription, because some kind of coating on the lenses of the old ones had crazed, and you couldn't see clearly through it. Those were not cheap lenses either---progressive Hoya lenses.   Anyway, these are perfect!  No adjustment period at all.  Larger lenses have finally come back into style, more suitable to progressives. It's been at least 20 years those tiny glasses have been in style. 

Probably mentioned this before, but I argued with the optometrist about the prescription ( and won ).  I told him I couldn't read road signs far enough ahead to be useful, so last time he took me to a window and did the "Which is better, A or B?" routine while focusing on a sign across the street, maybe 200 feet away. It made a difference of at least 0.5 units (diopters?) in the Rx as I recall.  This is the best prescription ever. I could probably see all the way to Atlanta now, if the ground were level and the letters were big enough. Just kidding.

I think they still don't realize it's different if you have monofocal IOL's (lenses from cataract surgery). You have zero ability to focus at all then, it's all up to your eyeglass lenses to do the job. Someone needs to invent a better method for prescriptions. It's been the same for decades.  There must be a reason for it.  

Hope my optometrist doesn't retire. I'd hate to have to break in a new one.


----------



## Roadwarrior

With my age & health issues my Vantage plan wants me to have an annual checkup by an ophthalmologist, there's 3 partners they sound like a law firm, but they are thorough.  Last time they dilated my eyes, (everything was fine a little cataract indication but nothing to worry about, huh?).  They forgot to give me those little dark 'kids' shades.  I walked out into the bright sun (another unusual event in the NW).  Luckily my wife tagged along I had to put my hand on her shoulder & stumble back to the car.  She drove.  

The only thing positive about the visit was that they have little containers sit out on every desk with some really nice advertising ball point pens.  It's my only way to defray my co-pay, I try for at least 5 before leaving.

   Without going back & try to figure out what all the WV pics are for, let me say that area is my heritage, My g-grandma left her husband in Pedro, OH, walked across the bridge into KY caught a train.  Took her oldest & youngest (my grandma) out west to live with her lover.   When he passed his kids kicked her, her son & my grandma out in the cold.  That's where my grandpa came to the rescue.  Married her had 8 children, 7 boys (one my dad), 1 girl.  Dad said she reminded him of 'Granny' on the 'Beverly Hillbillies' carried a pistol in her apron, smoked a pipe.   

 Years later my family finally got to meet one of our distant cousins, a doctor who was practicing somewhere in WV.  He liked to snow ski, my parents lived in the snow skiing capitol of the US or so the brochures said.  Had some interesting conversations with him, but since have lost touch.


----------



## Uncontrolable

NancyNGA said:


> Matrix was so nice to put in this diary section.  I'm going to start one.  I'll just give a very brief background for now.  Please feel free to post comments if you want.
> 
> I'm 68 years old and retired almost 12 years ago. I live in an urban area in NE Georgia. In 1995 my parents left Florida and put a mobile home on some vacant land I bought years ago out in the country near where I live.  At the time they were in their late 70's and I was worried about them living so far away.  No brothers and sisters.  My father died in 2006.  He was the one who fixed everything around the house---carpentry, plumbing, electrical, you name it.
> 
> I've since learned to do a lot repairs because I hate the hassle of trying to hire someone, people not showing up, not always good work.  Discovered I really like to learn to do things like that, and will continue as long as I am physically able.  So this diary will probably have a lot of DIY projects in it.  Repairs never seem to end when you are responsible for maintaining two households.
> 
> I tend to overthink writing posts to forums, so I'm just going to hit the SUBMIT button now and hope it makes sense.  More later....



Georgia must be pretty country.  I used to try to do things myself and did do many things myself.  But I discovered that I am not a mechanic, or a carpenter.  I lean toward science, often my logic helped me with a project or two.  But, just as often it screwed things up.  I would rather read and analyze the writing of other theorists.  

I think women have been overlooked as people who can do what you have done.  I believe we all have our niche in a sense.  You say you liked to learn to do repairs.  Don't you get a feeling of, "Yes!, I did it. Come over and have a look." My mother was a world champion fly tier.  She was also a renown fisherman when women barely fished at all.

What did you do for a living before you retired?  I was unable to escape the medical profession.  It was like God said, "This is it kid.  This is your calling.  Don't fight it."  My mother told me once that I had said, at the age of 5, I wanted to be a doctor.  For Christmas once she got me a nurses kit.  It was prophetic.  I became a nurse when I was in the military.  

I have worked in every level of government.  What I mean by that is that I worked for towns, cities, states and the federal government.  I have held a variety of different jobs from park attendant to medical case manager.  I also have a degree in Sociology.  This helped me as cross training.  I retired from the Veteran's Administration, in a veteran's hospital.

I wanted to go on to become a Sociologist.  I wrote half a book my last year of college and was accepted into a masters level program, but the economy was so bad back in the early 80s that it was all we could do to support us.  The funny part of it was that I have roughly achieved a masters level education in a very broad spectrum of subjects.  You know, its like, "look what I did!"  

It broke my heart that I could not go farther in my education.  No more of this.  Don't want to be a downer.  This is supposed to be light.  "I see the light!, but it blinded me."

In any case, I grew up in Oregon when it was still wide open.  I loved fishing.  One of my fondest memories is of sitting next to a stream, in a pasture, on a mat of intense green.  It was spring, the first thing in the morning, no sound but the slow moving water.   I was 16 years old.  There was a peace on me so profound that this one of those memories that has stayed with me all these years.  I caught a nice trout while sitting there.  It was like God was making that moment as perfect as it could be.  

I cannot help but believe that Heaven will be like that.  I later became an artist.  My early paintings were my memories of pastures, small streams next to the forest with mountains in the background.  I feel like Monet who lost his vision finally. 

 I met a famous artist once.  Her name was Zoe Mozert.  I think that is the right spelling.  She did a piece that hangs in the Smithsonian called "The Three Graces".  Zoe was a famous pastel artist in the 40s.  She used to do paintings of the stars which G Is used to hang in their lockers.  Pin up girls.  Zoe was totally blind when I met her.  I remember thinking how horrible that probably was for her. Now I am going blind myself.

I have got to stop.  I am literally writing a book.  All I wanted to say was, it looks like you are doing well and that is great.


----------



## NancyNGA

Roadwarrior said:


> ...
> The only thing positive about the visit was that they have little containers sit out on every desk with some really nice advertising ball point pens.  It's my only way to defray my co-pay, I try for at least 5 before leaving.


  There you go again, making me laugh, RW.

I know what you mean about the glare afterward.  Even worse if it's raining.  I had to drive home in an afternoon shower once, dilated without those glasses.  Thought I'd never make it. 

Here's what I think about _most_, but not all, routine checkups.  If something is wrong you will feel it.  I can tell when something is off.  Haven't been to the eye doctor in 2+ years.  They keep bugging me with postcards.  Not going to do it until I can't see well again. 

Some things have no symptoms. I know what those things are. They are a different story.


----------



## Roadwarrior

NancyNGA said:


> There you go again, making me laugh, RW.


   I always thought it was my drop dead good looks & athletic prowess.  But alas, illusions are tricky!


----------



## NancyNGA

Uncontrolable said:


> I no longer have a problem with glasses.  They can no longer improve my vision.  So I have the same Rx until it doesn't work any longer.
> 
> There are some new advances.  You can wear a camera and have the images show up on a screen in your glasses.  There are some genetic advances that might be able to turn your eyes young again.  But, they haven't released those yet.  But, that is really coming.  I am sure they will max out their profits and us poor people won't be able to afford it.  Boy, am I on the "poor me" pot.  Never mind!  I am no longer afraid!  I am saying this in the voice of Capt. Kirk.  I love the written word.  You can go off in any direction.  Ya Hah!  See, I just did John Wayne.  This is so much fun.  Talk to you later.



I'm sorry uncontrolable.  I am very lucky, and I know it.  Hope telling my daily stories doesn't  annoy people.  I just hate to talk negative all the time, even if there were things to complain about, and I don't have any, by comparison.  Before I retired I was better at it. 

I enjoy your words.  Seems like a lot of people talk past each other.  I'm not a very good conversationalist in real life *or* here. Not enough practice. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Roadwarrior said:


> ... I always thought it was my drop dead good looks & athletic prowess.  But alas, illusions are tricky!


That's a good thing! A sense of humor never dies, but drop dead looks and athletic prowess can sometimes fade away.  layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

A lot of good things to think about uncontrolable.  Got to go run an errand.  Type at you later. nthego:

And I've had 4 blocked telemarketer calls on the house phone already this morning.  What's going on?!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Uncontrolable said:


> ... The funny part is that the _*women do the choosing*_.  But, they still want the guy to be 6' and have a high double figure income.  That makes sense biologically.  Yet, those same women can come to feel alone in those kinds of relationships.  It is like there has too be chemistry, but also a kind of spiritual intimacy.  That is a rare commodity.  Those are the people who stay married for 50 years. ...



I've been thinking about your last post, and this part set off alarm bells.   I still remember vividly the day my mother gave me the following awful (imo) advice.  I was 16:

_Boys don't like girls that are smart. ... Ask them a lot of dumb questions. ... Pretend not to be able to do things._

A pretty big put down of men in general, imo.   There are many that eventually figure things out. Not so many at age 16 though, and I understand why. It takes two level-headed people to make the best decision about who you are going to spend the rest of your life with, or else you have to be incredibly lucky.  Very few are that level-headed at 16, or even 25. I surely wasn't.

Of course my mother's purpose was to get me married off, but her advice backfired, because they also drilled into me to be honest.  I could never play those games or try to manipulate.   Looks to me like a recipe for disaster down the road, again, unless you are very lucky.  I would like to say it was just "_the times"_, but I still see those kinds of discussions on web pages of teenage girls today.  {sigh}


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, good to see you got new glasses and you are happy with them.  Have you tried Zenni.com for glasses?  After my last eye doctor visit (I still wear the hard contacts), I had them give me my Rx and I ordered a pair of glasses for when I don't want to wear my contacts.  They are bifocals and they were much cheaper than what the eye doctor had to offer.


----------



## NancyNGA

I didn't know you could get regular eyeglasses using a contact lens prescription. I've looked at Zenni.com for frames.  Tried contacts for about 8 years once, back in the 70's, the old fashioned hard ones. The southern spring pollen didn't go well with contacts, so I gave up on them when I moved here. And then I had to carry around sunglasses in the summer anyway.  

 My face and eyes are so plain, I can decorate (and hide) a lot of it with eyeglasses, especially those huge ones back in the 80's, the bigger the better.  Ha! From your avatar it looks like you have pretty eyes and eyebrows.  Mine are blah. 

_Added:_ In answer to your original question, I'm still afraid to order them online.   I've had to have a couple that needed redone in the past.  Don't know how hard that would be online.  One day I'll take the plunge.


----------



## maggiemae

If you ask, they will have to give you the Rx for glasses.  It's the law.  I see much better with the contacts.  One eye is for reading and the other for distance.  Seems weird, but it works!  Yep, the pollen can drive you nuts in the Spring around here.  That is why I ordered the glasses and I also ordered the "clip on" sunglasses for them.

Thanks for the comment on the avatar but I just think it was the low lighting! LOL  Lots of wrinkles now as far as I am concerned but I guess I have earned all of them (too much working outside with no sunscreen). I used to never leave the house to go to the grocery store, etc. unless I had some makeup on but not anymore, this ole gal goes "face naked" most of the time now!   Funny thing is I don't feel as old as I am.  I look at myself in the mirror and wonder who that person is!  But I am determined to never give up on learning new things whether it's technology or physical things.  I think that keeps you young.  Never give in or up!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ..  One eye is for reading and the other for distance.  Seems weird, but it works! ...


Some people choose to do that when they have cataract surgery, with their new lenses---set one eye for distance and the other for reading. It was a hot topic on the internet when I was looking up what type of lenses to choose.  You haven't had that surgery have you?  Some did well with that choice, and others didn't.  Looks like you would be all set if you ever have to get that surgery.



maggiemae said:


> ...  Funny thing is I don't feel as old as I am.  I look at myself in the mirror and wonder who that person is!  But I am determined to never give up on learning new things whether it's technology or physical things.  I think that keeps you young.  Never give in or up!


Yes!   Me too!   Don't ever tell me I can't do that (unless it's getting up on the roof).


----------



## NancyNGA

WV Glass Industry_

"Although glass was made here much earlier, West Virginia became an important glass manufacturing state at the end of the 19th century. The emergence of a significant glass sand industry in the Eastern Panhandle and the growing availability of cheap fuels, especially natural gas, provided the natural resources critical to glassmaking. At the same time, railroads had improved transportation in the state, and local booster movements in numerous towns aggressively recruited manufacturing enterprises to build on the plentiful natural resources. Finally, neighboring states, especially Pennsylvania and Ohio, were home to an abundance of skilled craftsmen still essential to glass production at a time when technological changes had just begun to restructure the industry."_






Link


----------



## Meanderer

That's interesting, Nancy...the "Perfect Storm" for glass making.....were your new glasses made in WV???


----------



## Uncontrolable

Meanderer said:


> That's interesting, Nancy...the "Perfect Storm" for glass making.....were your new glasses made in WV???


Great image


----------



## RadishRose

RE: West Virginia. 

The best thing there was from West Virginny they came to stay in sunny Californi-ay...


----------



## Uncontrolable

RadishRose said:


> RE: West Virginia.
> 
> The best thing there was from West Virginny they came to stay in sunny Californi-ay...
> 
> View attachment 41195



Walter Brennin played that character to the hilt.  I used to watch that show.  He was in several John Wayne movies as that character.  He was in an Elvis movie.  There was a movie called "Good Bye My Lady." This was an obscure movie that only appeared on TV a couple of times, then disappeared.  It has come out again recently.  Brennin played a subdued version of that character.  He was raising a young boy.  Coming of age movie.  This kid finds a Bassengi.  A breed of African dog that crys and has a yodeling kind of call.  This is done in the deep south and the movie is about hunting dogs.  I will stop here if you have not seen this movie.  In any case, this Brennin character is the one I will never forget.  He was everyone's grandpa.


----------



## NancyNGA

If I remember correctly, someone here ( jujube? ) is related to the Hatfields---no doubt the better half of the famous "Hatfields and McCoys" (feud).


----------



## Uncontrolable

NancyNGA said:


> If I remember correctly, someone here ( jujube? ) is related to the Hatfields---no doubt the better half of the famous "Hatfields and McCoys" (feud).



Don't know.  I am a shirt tale relative of Jesse James.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> That's interesting, Nancy...the "Perfect Storm" for glass making.....were your new glasses made in WV???


All I know is the frames have a fancy Italian name (_Giannini_), but most do.  Ninety percent are made in China. 

I like that image.  At least those glasses wouldn't slip down your nose.   Or would they?


----------



## maggiemae

I had so forgotten about that show.  I watched it every week growing up!  Walter Brennin's character reminded me so much of my Grandfather!  I will have to see if I can find that movie ("Good Bye My Lady"), sounds like something my husband and I would enjoy!  I still love "Ole Yellar"


----------



## Uncontrolable

maggiemae said:


> I had so forgotten about that show.  I watched it every week growing up!  Walter Brennin's character reminded me so much of my Grandfather!  I will have to see if I can find that movie ("Good Bye My Lady"), sounds like something my husband and I would enjoy!  I still love "Ole Yellar"



Yes, it is one of those nice ones.  Wish I could tell you where you might find it.  Direct TV might have it for rent.  You could also try net flix.  I could bring it up in Google, or Yahoo.  You will find it then.


----------



## NancyNGA

I feel a little disrespectful posting this trivia with a hurricane going on and people suffering, but I guess life goes on for the rest of us. 

This is the front edge of a little half-acre pasture up near the main road.  There is a fence under all that mess. If the state road folks hadn't mowed earlier this week I wouldn't have even noticed this was happening.






On around the corner shows kudzu on the neighbor's side.  It can grow a foot a day if it rains a lot. That is the back of the rental house I keep talking about.  The fence on this section was never electrified because the people living there at the time had children, and I didn't want them to get shocked accidentally. I'm pretty sure now that the current occupants own(ed) the dog that attacked Dixie. I've kept the goats out of there all summer.  This used to be a beautiful little pasture. 






Thursday my only goal was to spray this fence, because the vines will eventually ruin it, but when I got there the brush killer was nowhere to be found.  The only possibility was it fell off the cart last time around the perimeter fence (long story), so I took off looking for it---found nothing. Meanwhile ran across a tree fallen on the new fence with some damage.  Had to circle all the way back around just to turn off the power before I could even fix it. 

A new puzzle.  Since things weren't going very well anyway, I decided now was a good time to check the cabin, which I've been avoiding.  Whatever I might find couldn't ruin two days that way.  Ha!  The storm door was open wide and jammed under a sloping porch rafter so it couldn't close.  It doesn't show well, but the edge of the door is almost 1/4" above the bottom of the rafter.  






The door doesn't seem to have any damage at all.  No one had tried to get in.  It  must have been due to a _really strange_ wind.  The cabin sits beside a hill, and the door was installed in that direction on purpose so the wind couldn't catch it.  

Couldn't fix it with the tools I had with me, so I sat a chair beside it to make it look like the door was propped open on purpose.  I guess I'll try removing the windows first and see if I can spring it, or maybe shave 1/4" off the rafter. I really don't want to tackle removing the whole door, but will as a last resort.  

Anyway, yesterday I got the fence sprayed.  May have to do a second round of spraying because the foliage was so deep and thick. Maybe I'll get some "after" pictures before winter. Will tackle the cabin door next time. Fell asleep early after a long day, so I'm up early.  Where is the sun?  Is it always like this at 6 am?


----------



## Aunt Bea

If the door is stuck under a rafter can you use a jack and a 2x4 to raise the rafter a quarter of an inch to free the door, just a thought.


----------



## CeeCee

All I can say after reading that is that my life sure is different from yours. 

Also...will you marry me?  Just kidding.


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> If the door is stuck under a rafter can you use a jack and a 2x4 to raise the rafter a quarter of an inch to free the door, just a thought.


That's a good idea, Aunt Bea.   I even have a jack post.  I want to be careful not to ruin that door (or the windows in it, or the roof  ).  

I'm speculating now that a big burst of wind might have come up under the roof, lifting it just enough for the door to push past that rafter.  Puzzle of how it happened probably solved.


----------



## NancyNGA

CeeCee said:


> All I can say after reading that is that my life sure is different from yours.
> 
> Also...will you marry me?  Just kidding.


:lol:   Things like this happen only in clusters, and in spurts, it seems.  In between it's smooth sailing.  But the spurts are getting closer together lately.


----------



## Uncontrolable

NancyNGA said:


> I feel a little disrespectful posting this trivia with a hurricane going on and people suffering, but I guess life goes on for the rest of us.
> 
> This is the front edge of a little half-acre pasture up near the main road.  There is a fence under all that mess. If the state road folks hadn't mowed earlier this week I wouldn't have even noticed this was happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On around the corner shows kudzu on the neighbor's side.  It can grow a foot a day if it rains a lot. That is the back of the rental house I keep talking about.  The fence on this section was never electrified because the people living there at the time had children, and I didn't want them to get shocked accidentally. I'm pretty sure now that the current occupants own(ed) the dog that attacked Dixie. I've kept the goats out of there all summer.  This used to be a beautiful little pasture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday my only goal was to spray this fence, because the vines will eventually ruin it, but when I got there the brush killer was nowhere to be found.  The only possibility was it fell off the cart last time around the perimeter fence (long story), so I took off looking for it---found nothing. Meanwhile ran across a tree fallen on the new fence with some damage.  Had to circle all the way back around just to turn off the power before I could even fix it.
> 
> A new puzzle.  Since things weren't going very well anyway, I decided now was a good time to check the cabin, which I've been avoiding.  Whatever I might find couldn't ruin two days that way.  Ha!  The storm door was open wide and jammed under a sloping porch rafter so it couldn't close.  It doesn't show well, but the edge of the door is almost 1/4" above the bottom of the rafter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The door doesn't seem to have any damage at all.  No one had tried to get in.  It  must have been due to a _really strange_ wind.  The cabin sits beside a hill, and the door was installed in that direction on purpose so the wind couldn't catch it.
> 
> Couldn't fix it with the tools I had with me, so I sat a chair beside it to make it look like the door was propped open on purpose.  I guess I'll try removing the windows first and see if I can spring it, or maybe shave 1/4" off the rafter. I really don't want to tackle removing the whole door, but will as a last resort.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday I got the fence sprayed.  May have to do a second round of spraying because the foliage was so deep and thick. Maybe I'll get some "after" pictures before winter. Will tackle the cabin door next time. Fell asleep early after a long day, so I'm up early.  Where is the sun?  Is it always like this at 6 am?



Nice country.


----------



## NancyNGA

Uncontrolable said:


> Nice country.


North Georgia mountains are really pretty.  This area, not so much, but better than farther south.  That's just my opinion, though.  Different people like different things.


----------



## Uncontrolable

NancyNGA said:


> North Georgia mountains are really pretty.  This area, not so much, but better than farther south.  That's just my opinion, though.  Different people like different things.



Suppose so, had rough night last night.  Barely functional today.


----------



## Jiminey Crycket

I loaded up my cart after the most fun gig. You know, saxes, stands, fronts, speakers ... As I wheeled to the parking lot, I got a lot of "nice show today" and "way to go". I often wonder what I'd be doing if I didn't have music. In my ensembles I'm surrounded by beautiful people, young and old. Two hours of practice seems like five minutes. It truly is my passion. Don't get me wrong, we have fab family, happy grandkids, and chickens too for that matter. But for me, music is where it's at. Just thought I'd say.


----------



## NancyNGA

Uncontrolable said:


> Suppose so, had rough night last night.  Barely functional today.


Cheer up Unc. Have some more coffee.  At least there's no kudzu in Arizona.  A *truly* beautiful state, btw.  

Buttermilk sky, near Yuma, AZ.


----------



## NancyNGA

Jiminey Crycket said:


> I loaded up my cart after the most fun gig. You know, saxes, stands, fronts, speakers ... As I wheeled to the parking lot, I got a lot of "nice show today" and "way to go". I often wonder what I'd be doing if I didn't have music. In my ensembles I'm surrounded by beautiful people, young and old. Two hours of practice seems like five minutes. It truly is my passion. Don't get me wrong, we have fab family, happy grandkids, and chickens too for that matter. But for me, music is where it's at. Just thought I'd say.


Sounds great to me, JC.  You are very lucky to have found your passion.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I would try Aunt Bea's idea first.  Taking out windows or doors sure is labor intensive.  Well, the "Dawg" fans will be invading your area next Saturday.  First football game of the season.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, I would try Aunt Bea's idea first.  Taking out windows or doors sure is labor intensive.  Well, the "Dawg" fans will be invading your area next Saturday.  First football game of the season.



Yes I think jacking the roof up a little should work.

Just checked the football schedule.  Been trying to avoid looking at it until you brought it up. This is a 6 home game season.  Sometimes it's 7.   And the Ga Tech game is in Atlanta.   The only thing that matters to me is "What time does the game start?" Do I dare leave the house, or do I hunker down for the day? 

Appalachian State at 6:15 pm.  That's perfect. Leave town around 3 pm and plan to get back after 6:30.


----------



## maggiemae

NancyNGA said:


> Yes I think jacking the roof up a little should work.
> 
> Just checked the football schedule.  Been trying to avoid looking at it until you brought it up. This is a 6 home game season.  Sometimes it's 7.   And the Ga Tech game is in Atlanta.   The only thing that matters to me is "What time does the game start?" Do I dare leave the house, or do I hunker down for the day?
> 
> Appalachian State at 6:15 pm.  That's perfect. Leave town around 3 pm and plan to get back after 6:30.


  Sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Uncontrolable

maggiemae said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me!



Sounds like your are making a tough decision.  Why don't you follow your gut.?


----------



## NancyNGA

Uncontrolable said:


> Sounds like your are making a tough decision.  Why don't you follow your gut.?


Not tough.  I just thought it was a very unusual thing to happen, so I posted about it, just for fun.  I keep thinking I've seen everything.

Raising the roof a little is the way to go.  The only way this could have happened is if the roof heaved up under a strong wind, so it can take a little stress. I can tell when enough is enough.  The worst that could happen is some of the nails in the metal roofing get loosened and it leaks.  I can fix that. This *is* my gut feeling, after thinking about it.

Can't fix an aluminum door that has been sprung.  I was VERY lucky the door didn't get bent.

Or were you talking about the football game timing?   LOL!


----------



## Uncontrolable

NancyNGA said:


> Not tough.  I just thought it was a very unusual thing to happen, so I posted about it, just for fun.  I keep thinking I've seen everything.
> 
> Raising the roof a little is the way to go.  The only way this could have happened is if the roof heaved up under a strong wind, so it can take a little stress. I can tell when enough is enough.  The worst that could happen is some of the nails in the metal roofing get loosened and it leaks.  I can fix that. This *is* my gut feeling, after thinking about it.
> 
> Can't fix an aluminum door that has been sprung.  I was VERY lucky the door didn't get bent.
> 
> Or were you talking about the football game timing?   LOL!



I wasn't even sure you were talking to me.  Right now I think I should just run away. 

I am having a tough time today.  I can barely think.  Been slow all day.  In addition I have an enormous time trying to figure out who is attempting to message me.


----------



## NancyNGA

Uncontrolable said:


> I wasn't even sure you were talking to me.  Right now I think I should just run away.
> 
> I am having a tough time today.  I can barely think.  Been slow all day.  In addition I have an enormous time trying to figure out who is attempting to message me.


I'm sorry, Uncontrolable. It was my fault.  

I just assume everyone knows I'm addressing whoever I quote, when I quote someone.  Otherwise the previous poster.  You quoted maggiemae, but she wasn't making a decision, so I assumed you were talking to me.  I'll be more careful from now on, and include everyone's username, even if I quote them.

Hope you are feeling better by tomorrow.

.
..
8/22: broke even, at worst (miscalculation)
8/23: 1280 calories
8/24: 1530....."
8/25: 1500.... "
8/26: 1230.... "


----------



## Uncontrolable

NancyNGA said:


> I'm sorry, Uncontrolable. It was my fault.
> 
> I just assume everyone knows I'm addressing whoever I quote, when I quote someone, or else the previous poster.  You quoted maggiemae, but she wasn't making a decision, so I assumed you were talking to me.  I'll be more careful from now on, and include everyone's username, even if I quote them.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better by tomorrow.



Thanks Nancy for understanding.  See you tommarrow.


----------



## Meanderer

Put a quarter in #7 for me....what do you want to hear?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Put a quarter in #7 for me....what do you want to hear?


Meanderer, I'll take "Forgot to Press Six."   Story of my life.


----------



## NancyNGA

Dear Diary, I have no idea why I'm posting this video. 

Imagination versus Reality

An insider's view of the 1930's radio studio (reality starts @ 2:30)


----------



## Uncontrolable

Uncontrolable said:


> Thanks Nancy for understanding.  See you tommarrow.



Hi Nancy, just woke up. feeling better.  Can't believe I said I was having an "enormous time"...I wrote that and have to ask.  What the hell was he talking about?  I feel like Nicolas Cage in "Jurassic Park,...Enormous got to hurry, yes, yes, go, go, must hurry!!...I could be in almost any dinosaur movie. "Do you see that, its ENORMOUS!!?"


----------



## Meanderer

That was a great video, Nancy!  First time I saw a posse in a car, chasing the robbers on horseback!nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

Done_._..  It needs fixed so it won't happen again.


----------



## Katybug

Nancy, you don't mention them, or haven't since I rejoined the group, SNAKES!  They are much worse this year, I've heard, and you're out and about in nature all the time.  I am such a wuss when it comes to anything that crawls.


----------



## maggiemae

You did it girl!  Nice job!  Did you do the "jack" thing?  Ummm, are you open to being "hired out" for small jobs? JK


----------



## Uncontrolable

NancyNGA said:


> Done_._..  It needs fixed so it won't happen again.



I am missing the boat.  For some reason I cannot find the post that I was supposed to see.


----------



## NancyNGA

Katybug said:


> Nancy, you don't mention them, or haven't since I rejoined the group, SNAKES!  They are much worse this year, I've heard, and you're out and about in nature all the time.  I am such a wuss when it comes to anything that crawls.


Hi Katybug!  Thanks for stopping by.

No, I haven't seen many. A few black snakes, and it may be the same one over and over again.  I don't have time to walk around in the woods much.  This one was just outside the barn this spring (ignore surgical cotton ball).  They are harmless.






I've never seen many out there.  Maybe I make too much noise tromping around.  I used to see a few water snakes, but the turtles have cleared them out, and I *think* I saw a water moccasin (cotton mouth) once---a big fat dark gray thing curled up near the pond---long ago.  They are poisonous.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> You did it girl!  Nice job!  Did you do the "jack" thing?  Ummm, are you open to being "hired out" for small jobs? JK


Maggiemae, yes the jack thing worked.  They need to invent something easier to use than that, but it worked.  Every time I fix something that *needs* to be done, I see a bunch more things that *should* be done.  The door behind the storm door is steel, and it's starting to rust. It needs sanded and painted. {sigh}

Wasn't it nice today?  Starting to feel like fall.  Low humidity.  The lights all came on in the basement.  Yay!!! 

And I've found a lot of dead cicadas/locusts.  Must be the year for them, like you said.  Maybe that's what we were hearing earlier.


----------



## NancyNGA

Uncontrolable said:


> I am missing the boat.  For some reason I cannot find the post that I was supposed to see.



Uncontrolable: I don't know about a post.  Maybe an image didn't show?  Try refreshing the page, or hit F5.  Sometimes I have to do that to see some images.  

Glad you are feeling better today.  Would you believe I've never seen Jurassic Park?!!


----------



## Roadwarrior

Uncontrolable said:


> Hi Nancy, just woke up. feeling better.  Can't believe I said I was having an "enormous time"...I wrote that and have to ask.  What the hell was he talking about?  I feel like Nicolas Cage in "Jurassic Park,...Enormous got to hurry, yes, yes, go, go, must hurry!!...I could be in almost any dinosaur movie. "Do you see that, its ENORMOUS!!?"


It was Jeff Goldblum not Nicolas Cage, Jurrassic Park was too good a movie for Nicolas Cage to be in.  

I watch too many movies!


----------



## NancyNGA

Roadwarrior said:


> It was Jeff Goldblum not Nicolas Cage...



:hide:

I like both of them.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

You guys will have to cut me some slack here.  I've only seen Nicolas Cage in *one* movie---_Moonstruck_---and that was a comedy. And I've only seen Jeff Goldblum in a TV show---_Law and Order: Criminal Intent_.  As you can tell, I don't watch a lot of movies. 

?


----------



## Uncontrolable

Uncontrolable said:


> Hi Nancy, just woke up. feeling better.  Can't believe I said I was having an "enormous time"...I wrote that and have to ask.  What the hell was he talking about?  I feel like Nicolas Cage in "Jurassic Park,...Enormous got to hurry, yes, yes, go, go, must hurry!!...I could be in almost any dinosaur movie. "Do you see that, its ENORMOUS!!?"



I had to sigh out and sign back in before that video would come up for me.  Great video.  Unusual that the audience wouldn't be allowed to see all that.  The video must have been years later.


----------



## NancyNGA

Uncontrolable said:


> I had to sigh out and sign back in before that video would come up for me.  Great video.  Unusual that the audience wouldn't be allowed to see all that.  The video must have been years later.


Uncontrollable, you are referring to the radio program, I assume.  They had talking videos in the late 1920's.  I believe the first talking movie was "The Jazz Singer" in 1927.


----------



## Meanderer

I think the movie version was added to the video, to simulate what the boy was imagining.  Radio never came with pictures.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, you thought yesterday was great weather wise...today was even better!  I feel Fall in the air!  My two grandchildren get off the bus here in the afternoons now.  My daughter lives up the street and around the corner from us.  She picks them up here when she gets off work.  Anyway, today I was looking out my kitchen window and saw two humming birds fighting at the feeder.  Told the grand kids to come look.  They could not believe how the one bird would dive down and make the other one leave.  I said, "That one is being a Bully"  and my youngest (age 6) said.."Yes, that is a bully".  The 12 year old thought it was awesome how the dominant one dove down but he did not like how it ran the other one off!  I thought it was a good learning lesson for them to see how "bullying" is not "cool"!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, you thought yesterday was great weather wise...today was even better!  I feel Fall in the air!  My two grandchildren get off the bus here in the afternoons now.  My daughter lives up the street and around the corner from us.  She picks them up here when she gets off work.  Anyway, today I was looking out my kitchen window and saw two humming birds fighting at the feeder.  Told the grand kids to come look.  They could not believe how the one bird would dive down and make the other one leave.  I said, "That one is being a Bully"  and my youngest (age 6) said.."Yes, that is a bully".  The 12 year old thought it was awesome how the dominant one dove down but he did not like how it ran the other one off!  I thought it was a good learning lesson for them to see how "bullying" is not "cool"!



Maggiemae:

Love it!  That *is* a great lesson!  He's a perceptive fellow.  

I have a question for you: Hoping to catch you before you log off.  

Do you cut your own hair?  If not, what do you do?   Go to a regular barber?  Or a salon?   (More on that later)


----------



## maggiemae

My daughter cuts it and she is not a stylist.  I will do some cutting before she can have time to do it.  Got a book years ago on how to cut your own hair.  Just make sure you have sharp scissors.  My daughter goes online and sees how to cut hair.  She uses a comb with blades in it for the back of my hair.  I have had too many bad experiences with hair cuts at salons  (I looked like a baby chicken one time)! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> My daughter cuts it and she is not a stylist.  I will do some cutting before she can have time to do it.  Got a book years ago on how to cut your own hair.  Just make sure you have sharp scissors.  My daughter goes online and sees how to cut hair.  She uses a comb with blades in it for the back of my hair.  I have had too many bad experiences with hair cuts at salons  (I looked like a baby chicken one time)! LOL



To quote you from earlier:


> Ummm, is your daughter open to being "hired out" for small jobs? JK



I can count on one hand the number of times I've got my hair cut professionally. Every time was not good.  Most can't seem to do short hair on women.  Thinking about giving it one more try, and I believe I have devised a fool-proof method:

I'm going to put a rubber band around my head and take a ruler. Tell them I want it 2.5 inches above this band everywhere, and tapered below the band to the neck. Surely they can do that, can't they?  I just can't do the taper thing to the neck part well.

(deleted) This picture looks too weird this morning :eewwk:

OTOH, in a fraction of the time I've spent on here today, I could already have cut it myself.  Maybe not perfect, but good enough.


.
.
8/27: 1300 calories
8/28: 1380 ...."
8/29: 1180 ...." ..."


----------



## maggiemae

Oh my, I feel like I am going in "slow motion" trying to purge things in this house.  How do you accumulate so much stuff?  But I have to say the master bedroom closet looks pretty good now.  I have made so many trips to Goodwill, they probably hate to see me drive up.  Gotta tackle the cedar chest that was my Mother's.  Give me strength to just get rid of most of the contents!  Once you start questioning if you should toss something, you might as well give it up!  I guess what is sad, is that my two kids do not care about "old" stuff, so it needs to go.


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, that is really great that you are de-cluttering. Starting is the hard part. You planted the bug in my mind.  I've got nothing planned so far for tomorrow. I know what you mean.  Some days I'm in a "throwing away mood," I call it, and others are "stop and think".  Might as well do something else when you're in a stop and think mood.

Most of my stuff isn't good enough for Goodwill.  More suitable for the landfill.  

I need to work on the closet.  It's full of two kinds of old clothes.  One set for my old job, which I'll probably never wear again, and another set to work in the dirt outside.   There is no in between.  I finally found some short-waisted pants you can wear to work in.  They are knit stuff, stretchy, so when you bend over they give. Bought 4 pairs.  Now I can throw away all the old worn out summer work clothes, finally.  These are mid calf, and look silly to me, but I saw pictures of the first lady wearing some pants like that, so I'll be in style mowing the front lawn and messing with the goats. 

If you do your cedar chest, maybe I'll do my closet.  Deal?   Just kidding.

.
8/30: 1150 calories
8/31: . 960 ...."


----------



## Meanderer

"A job begun, is a job half done"!nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> "A job begun, is a job half done"!nthego:


That is so true, Meanderer. 

Took one look in the closet this morning and realized I got rid of the clothes I wore at work already, so I quit.  It's still full of stuff I thought I might some day use to work outside in.  But you only need enough clothes until the next laundry. The night is still young. I might take everything out of there and throw it on the bed, just to force myself to get started.  I did get half the lawn mowed today. 

About the diet.  I've got a big pot of pinto beans cooking on the stove, and lots of eggs, some already hard boiled.  Both are good. Protein and complex carbs, without so much fat.  Deviled eggs are good too.

*maggiemae*: How's the cedar chest going?   You reminded me that my mother had an old cedar chest, but it disappeared.  They must have left it in Ohio.  Just as well.  I've got no place to put it.

*uncontrolable*:  Where are you?  Hope we didn't scare you away.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I was going to say "Game On" with your cedar chest/closet challenge but you cheated with already getting your closet clothes gone! LOL  Nope, have not even opened the cedar chest.  Aww, hate you don't have your mother's chest, I bet it had some treasures in it!

I bet you are "styling" when mowing that lawn!  I wear jeans mostly but went to Kohl's and found some of the Sonoma Every Day Living pants (sounds like the knit kind you bought) and I love them!  Mine are the longer length (have too many spider veins for shorter pants) and you can even get away wearing them to the grocery store!  Because they do not look like "pajama pants" (heavens forbid), they look like work out/lounge pants!


----------



## NancyNGA

I did sort out a lot of old clothes to get rid of. They are now piled on the bed in the extra bedroom. Wonder how long they will stay there. 

Here's what my pants look like. Even though they are short-waisted, you can still bend over in them.  Don't care for the big legs at the bottom, but if you forget and put your shoes on first, it doesn't matter.  That's worth a lot!  Ha!   I don't dislike pajama pants on other people.  They look better than skin-tight leotards, unless you are a model.  






.
..

9/1: 1180 calories
9/2: 1230 ...."


----------



## maggiemae

Yep, those look like mine except longer.  I have to have pockets because I constantly have a kleenex in my pocket!  My daughter calls it my "snot rag" but it has cleaned up many a bloody knee and a receptacle for bubble gum! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

_Killing Two Birds with One Stone?_
One of those moments happened today when you have a puzzle that has been lingering a _long_ time, because you know your solution just isn't quite right, then---_Bingo!_ 

Some time ago I posted a close up picture of my pet yard rock. It is roughly 18"x18"x30", and sunk a few inches in the ground. I wanted it gone. Don't know how heavy but I've not been able to even tip it up out of its nest just by tugging. This is a long distance view. (Btw, that is my neighbor's house, and she *still* hasn't put it up for sale. ) 






A solution I could handle by myself was suggested at that time---dig a hole right next to the rock and bury it. (Yes! ) It is right near the base of one of those huge pine trees my neighbor and I had removed, and you would probably run into roots digging, so I've been putting it off.  At least that's my excuse.

Mowing the back lawn today, I came upon my other yard decoration---a personal sink hole. This is where an old pecan tree was removed years ago. The roots are rotting and the ground is sinking, a little each year, but fast lately. You can probably see where this is heading...






The hole and the rock are on opposite sides of the lot.  The distance between them is ~72 feet, but slightly down hill all the way.  If I could tumble that rock in a straight line it would take fewer than 70 tumbles to get it to that hole. That means if I started tomorrow and only tumble it over once each day, it would be in that hole by November 3.layful: It might even just sink out of sight eventually. Can't mow there anyway, the way it is. 

The rock has a fire ant nest on one side, but I sprinkled it with ant bait, and it should be good to go in a day or two. Getting it out of the little hole it's in will be the hardest part. Will bring the pry bar in town tomorrow or Tuesday. I'm ready to get started now!  Free strength exercise to boot!

.
..

9/3: 1070 calories


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, why not bribe the ants to carry the rock?


----------



## Pappy

Easy does it, Nancy......


----------



## Aunt Bea

_Gimme that old time rock 'n' roll!_

Nancy you have way too much energy!!!

Your rock made me think of my grandfather.  People used to comment about  the number of rocks in his vegetable garden and he always said _"Everywhere you see a rock you won't find a weed."
_
If that rock was in my yard we would learn to peacefully coexist.

Good luck!


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, could you use a sledge hammer to break it up some?


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, why not bribe the ants to carry the rock?


I've probably already made them too angry to do me any favors. Not sure if the ant killer works, or they just move somewhere else.  



Pappy said:


> Easy does it, Nancy......


Will be careful.  No lifting, just tumbling, Pappy.



Aunt Bea said:


> Your rock made me think of my grandfather.  People used to comment about  the number of rocks in his vegetable garden and he always said _"Everywhere you see a rock you won't find a weed."_



I like that.  Your grandfather was pretty clever. 

If that rock stays there, I have to trim around it. And mowing around it is more work too.  



Meanderer said:


> Nancy, could you use a sledge hammer to break it up some?


I could probably nibble around the edges, knock off some corners and make it more round for tumbling, but I don't think you could crack off any significant pieces. I'll give it a try. Will bring a sledge hammer in town, too.

Thanks for the images, and Happy Labor Day to y'all!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Yep, those look like mine except longer.  I have to have pockets because I constantly have a kleenex in my pocket!  My daughter calls it my "snot rag" but it has cleaned up many a bloody knee and a receptacle for bubble gum! LOL


Oh I have to have pockets too---to carry the cell phone, and ginger snaps for the goats.  Ha!  Also the shorter legs are not good for walking through briars. Bottom calves look like I've been through a cat fight after spraying the fence last week. 

Someone in my past, long ago used to use the term "snot rag." LOL. I think it was my girl friend who lives in Florida now.


----------



## NancyNGA

Low calorie concoction, just for the heck of it.  Posting this here because my preference in food is very primitive.  Main goal is to get the preparation over with ASAP. This one already takes too much time to suit me for every day.  Also I don't get hysterical about artificial sweeteners, and don't want to start an argument.

Apple Cheese Dessert - 250 calories

1 average size sweet apple, like Gala, sliced or chopped in bite size chunks.  (80)
(If apple not sweet enough, add some artificial sweetener and stir into the chunks)

1 oz extra sharp cheddar cheese - grated (120)

1/2 cup fat free, sugar free Cool Whip  (50)

Stir it all together.   

Made well over a cup of fluffy "stuff" even using a _small_ Gala apple.  Protein and fat in the cheese makes it stick with you. Sweet and sour goes well together.  I like it. :shrug:






9/4: 1140 calories


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Low calorie concoction, just for the heck of it.  Posting this here because my preference in food is very primitive.  Main goal is to get the preparation over with ASAP. This one already takes too much time to suit me for every day.  Also I don't get hysterical about artificial sweeteners, and don't want to start an argument.
> 
> Apple Cheese Dessert - 250 calories
> 
> 1 average size sweet apple, like Gala, chopped or sliced in bitesize chunks.  (80)
> (If apple not sweet enough, add some artificial sweetener and stir into the chunks)
> 
> 1 oz extra sharp cheddar cheese - grated (120)
> 
> 1/2 cup fat free, sugar free Cool Whip  (50)
> 
> Stir it all together.
> 
> Made well over a cup of fluffy "stuff" even using a _small_ Gala apple.  Protein and fat in the cheese makes it stick with you.  I like it. :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/4: 1140 calories



Sounds tasty!

I've found that keeping a variety of sugar free and no sugar added lunchbox snack packs of fruit, applesauce, pudding, etc... is helpful.

The pineapple snack cup drained and served over a half cup of cottage cheese or vanilla yogurt is tasty and sort of healthy.

The snack packs of sugar free chocolate pudding with a little squirt of Reddi whip are not particularly healthy but they are low in calories and they lifts my spirits.

A crisp apple and a bowl of popcorn with a little bit of cayenne pepper or grated Romano cheese sprinkled over it makes a great mini meal.

Soup is another quick calorie bargain now that it is getting cooler.

Good luck!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Bea, a whole 2 cup package of sugar free instant vanilla pudding, made with only *1* cup of powdered skimmed milk, then plop a whole cup of ff, sf Cool Whip on top, has only 280 calories.  You get stuffed if you try to eat it all in one sitting.  Throw in a few oyster crackers and it's like adding a pie crust. But even that is a lot of work. (I'm terrible, I know. layful


----------



## NancyNGA

Here's another one that is *really* helpful when you are trying to keep calories low.

Beans and Cheese (Atkins diet?)
Only 250 calories --- protein, fat, complex carbs, all slow to digest. Guarantee you won't get hungry until you are *really* hungry---for several hours at least, even working hard. 

1/2 cup pinto beans, boiled, not to the mushy stage. Onions, or onion flakes, are good cooked with them. (130)
1 oz extra sharp cheddar cheese melted on top (120)

Portion look ridiculously small?  It is.  But try it. You'll feel like you really ate something. Very Mexican flavor.  







Not pretty?  I should have put it on a piece of lettuce. 

Or try eating like this!  (not me)






By the way, the beans freeze well.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Bea, a whole 2 cup package of sugar free instant vanilla pudding, made with only *1* cup of powdered skimmed milk, then plop a whole cup of ff, sf Cool Whip on top, has only 280 calories.  You get stuffed if you try to eat it all in one sitting.  Throw in a few oyster crackers and it's like adding a pie crust.* But even that is a lot of work. (I'm terrible, I know. *layful[]
> 
> That is why I use the snack packs, just peel off the lid and squirt a little whipped topping out of a can, easy peasy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I want to make an ordeal of it I slice a banana into a bowl, top it with a SF vanilla pudding snack pack or yogurt, crumble a graham cracker on top and hit it with a squirt of whipped cream from a can.  A lot of work but a good calorie value for someone with a gigantic sweet tooth!!!
> 
> Keep the ideas coming, it is difficult to _cook_ for one without falling into a very deep rut!


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> ... *When I want to make an ordeal of it* I slice a banana into a bowl, top it with a SF vanilla pudding snack pack or yogurt, crumble a graham cracker on top and hit it with a squirt of whipped cream from a can.  A lot of work but a good calorie value for someone with a gigantic sweet tooth!!!



:lol:


----------



## NancyNGA

Emergency supplies to keep on hand in case of sweet tooth attacks---6 packs, normally added to water, 10 calories per pack, $1 at Dollar General.






Sprinkle just a little on most anything, like cottage cheese.  Tastes just like lumpy flavored sweetened yogurt. :hatlaugh:


----------



## NancyNGA

A picture of the devil's pitchfork.  More about that later.






Came home late with 2 pry bars, ready to go, but the ants were still there, like nothing happened.  Carried out more sinister Plan B, and near dark they appeared to be gone. Had to give that rock at least one good try tonight, because it would be a deal breaker if I couldn't budge it out of its hole, and rain is forecast for tomorrow.  I got it, but also got bit by *1* fire ant 4 times on one hand.  They really are persistent little devils. 






Still 4 hummingbirds out at the farm---2 males and 2 females. They were going crazy today, chasing each other through the porch right past my head. I suppose the males will be leaving soon.

The devil's pitchfork (_aka_ beggar's tick_)_ is a seed from a weed (_Bidens pilosa_).  They get all over your clothes here in the late summer.  Picture of seed pod from the web:






So many silly little things to think about, and so little time. layful:

9/5: 1270 calories


----------



## NancyNGA

Just got a call from my neighbor's son.  They are asking $301,500 for her house!!!! Nowhere even close to what I had in mind.  I think he is dreaming, but maybe I'm clueless about current prices.  There are several problems with that house from my standpoint.

First, it shares a driveway on the other side with a rental house, owned by Mr T, the rental guy. No room for 2 driveways over there.  Not a problem if he buys it.  Big problem for me, or anyone else. 

Second, there is a huge sick poplar tree, with already dead limbs in the top, on their boundary line. Mr T. refuses to have it removed, even when my neighbor offered to go halves with him.  Imagine if it came down on either house and hurt someone inside. Mr T. would prefer to let insurance pay for any tree damage, after the fact. I do not like that way of thinking. This is why I say he would be a difficult neighbor over there, but not next to me.

Finally, there is a massive hickory tree just 20 feet from her house on her property.  It would not uproot like a pine would in wind, but still would drop limbs forever, or could get struck by lightning.  It is the tallest tree in the neighborhood now.  I do not need that kind of constant worry about roof damage, or added expense to remove it, in addition to other expenses right at the start.  I am a little surprised she can get insurance. It may be difficult to re-negotiate. Insurance companies are getting more picky about what they will accept now.

Just laying out some of my reasoning for the record.  In case I forget later and start having regrets, I'll reread this.  Glad to get that off my mind.


----------



## Meanderer

They can't hear.....


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, if trees could hear and understand, they might try to get even with me.  On second thought, maybe they can.  It seems a lot of trouble involves trees.   What's with the stick of dynamite? [I'm slow, but steady.]  





Just solved another puzzle about my rock.  If you come up with another one like this, I'll never get caught up solving puzzles. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Time for a Geology Lesson!

Picture of a small chip off the old rock.






I have a *foliated muscovite schist!* (stained with red clay) :grin:






_foliated _- made of thin sheets or laminae.
_muscovite_ - mica
_schist_ - a rock that has been exposed to a moderate level of heat and pressure. It is coarse-grained and consists of layers of different minerals *and can be split into thin irregular plates*. 

After it rained all night I noticed my rock had some cracks.  I chipped at it with a pick hitting right in the cracks.






When it got dry I soaked it with the hose under a piece of plastic for a couple of hours.  More cracks appeared.






It was as if it was just waiting to explode after millions of years.






It's all dumped into the sinkhole now!  No tumbling necessary.  :coffeelaugh:


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, be ashamed, you "killed" the rock! LOL  There are homes around here that have big boulders put in their yards for landscape effect!  You could have probably sold the thing to a landscaper! LOL

That son is asking too much for that house.  I would ask for a home inspector to check it out first.  There is no telling what hidden problems are in that house!  Unless it has been maintained, there are probably electrical, plumbing, foundation issues.  And then again, he has upped the price hoping a developer will come in and buy it at that price.  Buyer be ware!

Just thought of something, you can do a "google" search of homes in your area that have recently sold and see if the price is right.


----------



## Katybug

*WOO HOO!!!!!  Good for you, Nancy! *


----------



## Meanderer

*Schist Happens!*layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, be ashamed, you "killed" the rock! LOL  There are homes around here that have big boulders put in their yards for landscape effect!  You could have probably sold the thing to a landscaper! LOL


You're kidding! Whenever I see a big rock in somebody's yard I assume they are in the same boat as me, and can't get rid of it.   I thought about painting this one Red and Black, or putting a bulldog face on it, but it was in the *back* yard. 



maggiemae said:


> That son is asking too much for that house.  I would ask for a home inspector to check it out first.  There is no telling what hidden problems are in that house!  Unless it has been maintained, there are probably electrical, plumbing, foundation issues.  And then again, he has upped the price hoping a developer will come in and buy it at that price.  Buyer be ware!
> 
> Just thought of something, you can do a "google" search of homes in your area that have recently sold and see if the price is right.



I know he will come down, but not *that* much.   What a weird asking price, anyway, $301,500?  He should have said $299,900.   I think she needs a different real estate agent.  

In case someone thinks I'm exaggerating about the hickory tree being 20' from the house, here are two pictures.






You can see the sick poplar just behind the hickory in this one.  The top of it is dead.






She was over there tonight and didn't stop by.  She is probably mad at me now. If they are smart, they will tell Mr T I'm still interested.  He is not stupid though.


----------



## NancyNGA

Katybug said:


> *WOO HOO!!!!!  Good for you, Nancy! *


Thank you, Katybug.  It's fun when things work out.  You just have to wait a year.  Ha!



Meanderer said:


> *Schist Happens!*layful:


Just checked to make sure...






...

9/6: . 950 calories
9/7: 1230.... "


----------



## maggiemae

Yep, those trees are too close to the house.  They need to be removed.  Maybe "Irma" will take care of them next week! LOL   We had seven trees taken out 2 years ago and now I figure we probably need about the same amount taken out now.  It was nice when we first built the house but after 32 years, they have gotten too old and too big.  Gee, that kinda sounds likes us! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

This seems to be my little buddy lately.  He shows up, and walks across the front porch, every time I go out to the farm. Probably just making rounds looking for insects, and I happen to be there.  Likely a common five-lined skink. Harmless.  I should give him a name.



Supposedly, if you grab their tails, they come off. :eewwk: I surely wouldn't care to see that. A tail grows back, but "tail 2.0" is not quite the same:


----------



## Meanderer

Hey, Skinks Happen!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Hey, Skinks Happen!



_Everything_ happens ........for a raisin.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> ....


View attachment 41861
Think I'll make copies of this and hang them all around the fence.  :rofl:


----------



## NancyNGA

My neighbor just stopped by to tell me Mr. T made a verbal commitment to buy her house at the asking price. She said he already sprayed Roundup on the foliage on her side of their driveway this morning.  Thank goodness we got rid of those two big pine trees before she sold.  I'm glad she got the full price.  I don't think anyone else would have gone that high, except he and I.

Mr T's MO is to spend a *long* time remodeling and landscaping.  He has his own tractor.  The place will look much better when he's finished. It will be interesting to watch.

_Then_, I have to hunker down, because I'm now the only house in the middle of the part of his empire on *my* side of the street.  I figure with the $300K I just saved (), I can do like Stan Laurel. He built a 7' stone wall around his house on a 1 acre lot near Los Angeles, and called it Fort Laurel.  Stan's hobby was masonry and he built many of the walls himself. 






Hope I don't end up one of those little old ladies who makes the newspaper one day, because she is holding up progress.  OTOH, this may be the catalyst that eventually makes me decide to move. Maybe it's too early to get set in my ways.  I know if I move, I'm taking all the grass with me! It took 30 years of sprigging to get St. Augustine over this whole place.  layful:


----------



## Aunt Bea

I would take it as a sign to roll up the sod and sell!


----------



## NancyNGA

Bea, at least if I can't mow the lawn, there is a fitness place right around the corner.  LOL!  

Mr T won't have any money now for a few years.  He's been doing this buying over a 20 year period.  I got some time.


----------



## maggiemae

I have got to turn off "The Weather Channel", this hurricane Irma is making me nervous.  We are suppose to get tropical storm winds and rain here on Monday and Tuesday.  Normally I would not be so worried but in September of 2004 Hurricane Ivan came through here (much the same path as Irma) and this is what we had to deal with when we got home from work that afternoon.  The wind and rain was awful driving 23 miles to get home.  We were out of power for days and a crane had to be brought in to remove the tree and then it took months to get the house repaired because there were so many homes with damage.


----------



## NancyNGA

Oh gosh, what a mess.  I bet it did take forever to get things cleaned up and fixed.  That's the worst thing.  Everyone is trying to clean up and repair at the the same time.  The TV does keep you upset.  They started with this so early, which they should have, and are probably giving the worst case scenarios, which they also should.  Better too cautious, than not enough.

I won't ever forget Ivan. I'd never experienced those bands before.  It would be blowing and raining so hard the house shook, then perfectly calm, and you thought it was all over, then boom, back at it again. We just got our goats and they were little and I worried about the barn and roof holding up, but it did just fine. 

 I had all the trees around the house, the goat barn, and the cabin removed. Got sick of worrying about them. 

The latest forecast here is "gusty" winds 35-50, occasionally over 60 mph, and 3-5 inches of rain, on Monday.  That will bring down some trees, and the power *will* go out in town. It goes off about any time it rains hard. There will be lots of limbs to clean off the fence, but they would have come down eventually anyway, so I'll have a vacation for a few months afterward.

Probably much worse where you are. If I don't hear from you again before Monday, hope you have good luck this time. We are lucky we aren't in Florida.


----------



## Meanderer

Prayer to St. Medard,	Patron Saint Against Bad Weather


----------



## maggiemae

Thank you Meanderer, I will sleep well tonight!  Not to sure about Monday but I will remember St. Medard! Dang, that is a big bird!  All is good! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Thank you for the good wishes, Meanderer. 

Right now I'm snapping green beans---a spur of the moment purchase at the grocery store today, on sale, just for something different tomorrow, low calorie. Haven't cooked fresh beans in years.

We grew two kinds of beans at home.  One kind my mother called "half-runners," the other, she called "pole" beans. I liked the pole beans the best. These were just called "green beans."  I'm not expecting anything great, but who knows!?!   They may be good!






..

9/8:  1360 calories  
9/9:  1300 ...."......


----------



## Meanderer

Dang!


----------



## Pappy

We always had pole beans in our garden. I remember me and grandma sitting on the porch snapping beans.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Dang!


At least he didn't plant tuna fish.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> We always had pole beans in our garden. I remember me and grandma sitting on the porch snapping beans.



The verdict on the beans:  They have a real good taste, even a little sweet, but some of them had strings.   That's what I was afraid of. Probably why they were on sale.   We used to snap *and* string them, but these wouldn't do that. Will give them another try this season. 

The pole beans we had were big, flat, kind of fuzzy, dry, sweet and never had strings.  The half-runners were smaller, smooth, wet and the bigger ones had strings, but we could remove them.  My mother canned so many beans in the summer, we had them all winter almost every day.  They just weren't the same canned.  They kept telling me they were, and it was my imagination. They all stuck together on their story.  That's the kind of strategy they used on us kids.   I believe that's what they call "gas-lighting."  

Briefly last night they updated the wind gusts in the forecast here to "above 80 mph."   Now that's getting a little feisty.  But it's back down to 60 this morning.


----------



## NancyNGA

Chocolate Pudding Cone
_(approx_ 75 calories)  



Not bad. It's mostly psychological, making you think ice cream, but it doesn't melt, so you can take your time. layful:


----------



## maggiemae

I like pole beans...cannot stand those strings...makes me gag!  The reason they did not snap and string was probably because they had been picked for awhile and kept in a cooler.

We had some pretty high winds here most of the day but after the sun went down it is as still as it can be.  Calm before the storm?  I think maybe we just might get a lot of rain.  But I did as I was told by all the weather advisors and took down all hanging baskets, garden decor, etc. and secured the area!  The schools are out here Monday and Tuesday.  My daughter and son's work is closed tomorrow.  How did we survive storms before the Weather Channel and the Internet?  I guess we just looked up at the sky and knew a storm was coming?


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I like pole beans...cannot stand those strings...makes me gag!  The reason they did not snap and string was probably because they had been picked for awhile and kept in a cooler.


Yeah, it's like getting a mouth full of hair.   I bet that was it.  They were cold. Will remember that next time.

Same here, removed all the light stuff off the porch, filled a 5 gal gas can with water at the farm (well/pump). The heavy wind is coming from the ENE. That's good.  Less likely to lift the overhang part of the barn up. Still predicting gusts up to 60 mph.    I'm skeptical.  There are a few pine trees out there that would cause some problems, but nothing major.  I think things will be OK.  

Without the Weather Channel, I'd either be scrambling at the last minute in the pouring rain, or doing nothing.  Better to be prepared. Most of the stuff on the porch needed to be put away anyway.  I can quickly throw it all haphazardly back there and make it look normal.


----------



## NancyNGA

So far so good here.  Pretty strong wind gusts, but rain has not been real heavy so far.  Power flickering all morning, but still on.  Supposed to get a little more windy around 5 pm, then start to fade away.   How about you?  maggiemae?


----------



## maggiemae

Not too bad here either. Steady light rain (no down pours yet) and not much wind so far.  Power has not even flickered.  Hope this is as bad as it gets.


----------



## NancyNGA

Power went out at 3 pm Monday (for about 30 hours). Heavy rain and then really strong winds all night afterward. Nothing else to do but sleep.  Twelve hours was enough. 

Took off to the farm early this morning. The electricity had never even gone off out there!  Goats were fine.  The barn did well again.  A few more shingles off the roof of the mobile home.  The inner fence had no damage at all. All I could see was one small tree on the outer fence near the main road. Forked tree on fence split, and half went toward the neighbor's house.  He was sawing it up when I got there.

Decided to remove just that one tree, even though it was raining a little.  No reason to go home to likely no electricity, so I kept going.  Whatever little bit that got done today was a little bit that wouldn't have to be done later.  Most of the work was clearing limbs and small trees just to be able to drive the cart.  It was looking so good until just a little over half way around, on the very back side of the property.  Pictures are not clear because of the drizzle I think.

Base of an uprooted tree.  Lucked out---it fell the right way.  Fence is to the right of the cart. 






Not so lucky here.  Three or 4 trees, each with lots of branches, in a pile across the fence:






Have no idea what's on the other side of this, or on around. Turned around and came back. It had started to rain pretty heavy by then anyway. My little saw would just make it through those while they are still green. Inch by inch I could do it over a couple of days, except that high one. Not likely to find anyone to tackle it now; they would all be too busy. Think I'll go back Thursday, start from the other side and go around.  Maybe try chipping away a little at this mess, and see how it goes. 

I feel so sorry for the folks still in Florida. And in some areas the power might be off for days, or weeks, they say.  I don't think I could stand that.


----------



## Pappy

Glad there wasn't more damage to your fence Nancy. Got word our power in Florida came on at 6 this morning. Normally, we never loose power as our lines are underground, but this storm showed no mercy on anything. Yea...power. nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

Glad to hear that your goats and barn made out OK!  I am hoping you will find people to help you with the trees on the fence.  Be careful, Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> ... Got word our power in Florida came on at 6 this morning. Normally, we never loose power as our lines are underground, but this storm showed no mercy on anything. Yea...power. nthego:


That's good news too.  When the AC is off strange things start to happen to your house, even under normal conditions, in the south anyway.  

I'd rather be tromping around in the rain with wet feet picking up limbs than stuck inside the house with no electricity.  It drives me nuts.  I go around flipping all the light switches anyway, even hours after if goes out.


----------



## Roadwarrior

During the 80's I owned a small gentleman's farm (3 acres).  It was located at the junction of several drain ditches.  There was a 2 foot under road drain pipe that was thought to handle any runoff, wrong!  It may have worked at one time but when the canal company left water in the canals late into the winter which of course froze into one giant ice cube, it flooded my property & house.

 Alas, 4-5 winters & heavy early spring rains finally convinced them to put in a much larger drain, but of course that was after 4 floods with it's 3 foot deep moot in my yard, we finally gave up sold the place & moved to higher ground.  Now mind you we lived in the arid west so that wasn't supposed to happen.  Not once did my home owner's insurance pay for that or did FEMA come to my aid.   

 We found that if you kept a stack of barley straw handy you could divert the water along the roadway & have it return to the drain ditch below the road crossing.  We did get the county to detour traffic around our barricade.


----------



## NancyNGA

Roadwarrior, your story reminded me...when we were making plans for building our goat barn, I went to a large goat care forum to ask what was the best kind of floor.  Almost unanimously they said _dirt_! ...._Wrong!_

Goats dig out nests just like some dogs do when they lie down.  After a couple of years of 14 goats digging nests every day, the floor gets lower than the surrounding area.  First tropical storm flooded. 

We then covered the floor with bags of asphalt driveway patch and mixed Quikrete.  Solved the problem, but it would have been so easy to get a concrete slab poured to begin with.

Why did the members recommend dirt? 

 It dawned on me some time later, because none of them had enough money for concrete.   Sometimes you justify things in your head to fit your situation. _Group think_ had set in there. You have to be skeptical of recommendations on the internet.

Yes, bales of straw, and old moldy hay, have come in so handy here, in a region where the soil erodes badly.  

And yes, higher ground is good.  We also should have told the grader to form a mound for the building.  Instead he leveled the area. We didn't know any better at the time.  He should have I think.  But that's in the past.  I try not to dwell on it.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Glad to hear that your goats and barn made out OK!  I am hoping you will find people to help you with the trees on the fence.  Be careful, Nancy!


Thanks.  I'm always careful.  I just joke around a lot. "Saw" this on the news today.  If she can do it, I can. layful:


----------



## Roadwarrior

Don't get me started on what a small herd of pigs can do.  I finally put them in the pen with a concrete floor, then found out from an old farmer that if I threw a shovel of sod/dirt into the pen they would not get what is called the 'thumps' (lack of iron).   Another thing was a raw egg in the calves milk to prevent 'scours' nasty word for a nasty death.  Laying chickens need the exact same size nest or they fight.  We all know that they will pick another chicken to death if they see a blood spot.  You need a few chicks to teach turkey chicks how to eat, they are too stupid & will stave to death.   Also keep them out of the rain or they will drown looking up towards the rain.  Lessons learned.


----------



## NancyNGA

RW, don't get me started on what goats can do.   They are the most curious, mischievous creatures.  We built this hay feeder, where the dropped hay falls into a trough below, instead of on the floor.  Two of those big white goats would get up into the feeder and stand in the trough part. [Goats won't eat dirty, stepped on, hay unless they are starving. ]






We had to put removable 2x4's across the space to keep them out.


----------



## maggiemae

Loved the video...go girl!  I love power tools!  You just got to learn how to use them!  Spent most of today picking up small limbs and then blowing leaves off the driveway.  Could have been much worse.  I get so tired of hearing about people on the news complain about how they have been without power since Monday.  These power crews are working nonstop, not to mention the tree removal crews.  I remember years ago when a major storm went through, it was not unusual for the power to be off for over a week or more.  We would sit out on the front porch and listen to a battery operated radio for entertainment until it was time to go to bed.  I know we have all gotten spoiled with our cable/dish, internet, Ipads, etc. but try to remember the ones that cannot go home to their families because they are trying to restore power to your family.


----------



## maggiemae

Oh my, I just looked back on the previous page and saw the trees down at the farm!  Lordy, you have some work to do!  Nothing fell on the cabin?


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...Spent most of today picking up small limbs and then blowing leaves off the driveway.  Could have been much worse.  I get so tired of hearing about people on the news complain about how they have been without power since Monday.  These power crews are working nonstop, not to mention the tree removal crews.  I remember years ago when a major storm went through, it was not unusual for the power to be off for over a week or more.  We would sit out on the front porch and listen to a battery operated radio for entertainment until it was time to go to bed.  I know we have all gotten spoiled with our cable/dish, internet, Ipads, etc. but try to remember the ones that cannot go home to their families because they are trying to restore power to your family.


It was really strange today.  Life was going on, just like nothing ever happened, except there are leaves and sticks all over the yard.  Not like what's happening in Florida at all.  We are so lucky. 

I mentioned in another thread, the winds were so strong here Monday night no one could have even attempted to restore power before Tuesday morning anyway. My neighbor's big old hickory tree was bending over so much, even it scared me.  I was frankly surprised it came back on so quickly.  

One thing I know to do next time is buy a dozen of these cheap LED flashlights with flat bottoms, and put one in the middle of each room.  Reflection of the light off the white ceiling makes much more light than any of my oil lamps.  Can't keep them lit anyway.  Thought the wicks needed trimming but that didn't help.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Oh my, I just looked back on the previous page and saw the trees down at the farm!  Lordy, you have some work to do!  Nothing fell on the cabin?


I didn't even check the cabin.  Had all the large trees removed from around it a few years ago.  The door might have gotten wedged under the roof again. LOL.  I'll check it tomorrow, or Friday.  You have to take a completely different road to get there.

Wanted to add, since we have the inner fence around the barn now, as well as the perimeter fence, it's not so urgent to clear those trees.  Of course the goats are too lazy to go all the way back where those trees are down, but it could have happened up near the barn just as easily.
.
.

9/10: 1390 calories 
9/11: 1480 ...."  ....(ugh!)
9/12: 1160.... "


----------



## NancyNGA

Couldn't figure out where else to put this. There are a lot of _doo's_ in it, but it's not doo-_wop_ because apparently you need a group. layful:

Larry Hooper - _Oh Happy Day  _(1961)


----------



## Pappy

Nancy. Wonder what makes a goat do this. We had one who did the same thing.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Nancy. Wonder what makes a goat do this. We had one who did the same thing.


I don't know Pappy.  Goats are normally gentle with people.  That is an intact male goat. We never had one of those.  They *can* be aggressive, but some are also very gentle.   

In general, head butting is a dominance thing. All goats in a herd continually challenge each other, in pairs, with head butting duels, to move up in the pecking order. Ours never seemed to take it that seriously.  It was more like playing. If you run around the lot and chase with them they will get excited and pretend to challenge you with a head butt, but never actually touch you.

I would suspect it was how the goat was treated when it was little. On the goat forum I belonged to, they said never try to drag a goat around by its horns, and never play with them by putting your hand or foot on their head and let them press against you. 

Could just be genetics. It's a good thing he has had his horns removed.  I'd be curious if they were removed at birth or as an adult.


----------



## NancyNGA

Took off  the other way around the fence today, and met the neighbor's son.  Our conversation is a whole 'nother story, so I'll skip it for now.

This was the first place that required a lot of work to clear.  [note all the other *big* trees around that will probably fall some day]







Left it like this, balancing on a bent fence post. Not sure how to handle it.   Would need a ladder to cross over regardless.






Ran into what I thought was another gigantic pile of trees down in the middle of the road, but it turned out to be the same mess I found Tuesday. The circle was completed!!! 

I wasn't sure exactly where it was Tuesday. Too difficult to explain why here, but anyway, this is from the opposite side. So basically this is all that's left to do. Ha!






Funny thing, I got so happy when I realized this was the *same* pile of trees, instead of a new one. (You had to be there.)  Just goes to show, _happiness_ is all relative.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Pappy said:


> Nancy. Wonder what makes a goat do this. We had one who did the same thing.



I think that Nancy is right that part of it is how the goat was treated when it was young, and part is the nature of a male goat.  They are not all this way; but I also had one that would attack people, and he especially disliked men.   I think that because he was aggressive that they had probably gotten rough with this goat, and then he became even worse. 
 He seemed to like me okay, although he was never what I would call sociable, and he was a very large Saanen billy goat that we had borrowed for the breeding season with my milking does. 
One thing that you will notice with the man in the video, is that in trying to protect himself, he is kicking the goat and fighting back, which only makes the goat more aggressive, and doesn't hurt him one bit. 
Usually, what I did when i could not get cooperation from a goat was to grab ahold of the ear, and then they would stop fighting and come along peacefully. 
I didn't have to do this very often, but it worked the best of anything when I needed to deal with an uncooperative goat.


----------



## NancyNGA

Happyflowerlady said:


> ...Usually, what I did when i could not get cooperation from a goat was to grab ahold of the ear, and then they would stop fighting and come along peacefully.  I didn't have to do this very often, but it worked the best of anything when I needed to deal with an uncooperative goat.



Oh yes, I almost forgot about grabbing an ear.  It certainly gets their attention. LOL!

Ours have always been well-behaved, in spite of my joking about them sometimes.  The only problem has been with _catching_ two of them---brother and sister twins.   I can see where that came from though.  When I went to pick those two up (2 months old), the owner insisted on chasing them around a small pasture to catch them.  She gave up because I was not a very good helper, didn't know what I was supposed to do.  She finally herded them into a barn and cornered them. Never understood why she didn't do that in the first place. 

I suspect all her goats are "difficult." The way you treat most animals, for the first few weeks, is important in forming their personality quirks, imo.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Knowing how playful young goats are, I think that it is quite possible that the baby goats simply thought they were out running around the field together and having a fun time. The poor lady was trying to catch them, and (I can just visualize them now) the goat kids were so happy that she came out to play this fun game with them again. 
I agree that she should have herded them into the barn and caught them that way.   Even the little goats will usually come on the run if you are shaking a can with oats in it, and go right into the barn to eat. 
Once she did this for a few days, and then let them back out after they had a snack, they would have probably come running right into the barn anytime she wanted to catch them.  
That is definitely easier than chasing a goat that does not want to be caught around the field.  I had to do this same thing with a horse when it didn't want to be caught.


----------



## NancyNGA

Happyflowerlady said:


> Knowing how playful young goats are, I think that it is quite possible that the baby goats simply thought they were out running around the field together and having a fun time. The poor lady was trying to catch them, and (I can just visualize them now) the goat kids were so happy that she came out to play this fun game with them again.


That's what I think too.    I still have the male.  He will come stand right in front of me, just out of reaching distance, then take off running if I move a little, just like he wants to play chase, even if I'm not trying to catch him.

How many goats did/do you have?  Did you get them because of the milk?


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Tabitha

Very funny Nancy


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi Tabitha! Missed you. :wave:


----------



## NancyNGA

_The conversation with the neighbor's son .... _

This is the neighbor whose wife keeps asking if her husband can go deer hunting on our property (and we keep saying no). The son drove his pickup through the field just to ask me to let him know when I decided to sell, because he was interested in buying.  

Here's the thing that bothers me...

He said when he was "_just a little tyke_" *my* father took him on the tractor down to the lake with him several times. He held out his hand, like 5 years old high. He said he is 32 now. I do remember running into him once as a child with *HIS* father on a lawn tractor down at the lake, before my parents moved up here. So I asked him to repeat the story, more than once, just to make sure I heard him right. He stuck to it.

When my parents bought that tractor he had to be _at least_ 12 years old, likely much older. I'll check the bill of sale if I can find it.

First, my father didn't care much about being around children, unless they sat still and kept quiet. Second, he was super cautious about safety. He would not have voluntarily taken a child anywhere, especially on a tractor. I suppose it's possible he got roped into it once, but more than once-----_nope, didn't happen_! 

What is he up to? Is he just mixing up his father and mine?

There is a long history of his parents both telling stories that just don't add up, almost every time I meet one of them in fact, and why I try to avoid talking to them if at all possible. Every time I do I go away half upset. Sometimes I can see an ulterior motive, sometimes not. Can you inherit a tendency to not tell the truth?

.
.
9/13: 1390 calories 
9/14: 1480 ...."
9/15: 1160 ...."
9/16: 1250.... "
(got to get more serious)


----------



## maggiemae

Sounds suspect to me.  First off, the deer do not know boundries, can't they hunt on their own land if the deer go on to their property?  I would be afraid they might mistake one of your goats for a deer.  If they "upset" you, then do not interact with them.  Not worth it!  You don't think they are messing around the cabin?   Be careful lady, seems like they have an "agenda"!  And yes, there are people that are "chronic liars"!


----------



## NancyNGA

Yeah, I think I figured it out last night.  He wants me to believe my parents and their family were good buddies.  Now that my parents are both dead, he knows I can't ask them. And if I think they were all good buddies I'll be more cooperative about deer hunting and selling the property to them.

I know for a fact they weren't good friends.  My mother really didn't like the wife, and my dad wouldn't let them move their mobile home across our property to set it up, a one time thing that I would have probably agreed to even.

Anyway his plan backfired. 

I've been told I'm gullible. It's true, to the extent that I take everyone at their word until they show me I shouldn't. It's been worth the gamble so far.  Better than going around suspicious and defensive all the time.

But, if someone shows me they lie in order to manipulate people, stick a fork in them, they are done. I avoid them like the plague after that.  :shrug:

ps.  I got more green  beans cooking right now.  These are pole beans and I let them warm up to room temp before snapping and stringing them. We'll see soon if it worked.  It worked. Only missed strings in one or two beans out of a pound raw.

pps.  Found the bill of sale for the tractor---1997. He would have been 12.  I was in 7th grade at 12. Don't know about boys, but we had been into makeup and straight skirts for a year by then, and that was back in the old slow development days.  LOL!

.
.
9/17: 900 calories


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

:sentimental:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Nancy, I saw this and thought of you and your neighbor's son_.

"Whatever gets your goat gets your attention.  Whatever gets your attention gets your time. Whatever gets your time  gets you. Whatever gets you becomes your master. Take care, lest a  little thing horn in and get your goat." - _William Arthur Ward


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Nancy, I saw this and thought of you and your neighbor's son.
> "Whatever gets your goat gets your attention. Whatever gets your attention gets your time. Whatever gets your time gets you. Whatever gets you becomes your master. Take care, lest a little thing horn in and get your goat." - William Arthur Ward



Thanks Bea. I did kind of let him get my goat that day, but it was worth  it this time. 

When I thought about how he had you questioning your memory, and whether you even knew your own family members, I remembered the movie _Gaslight_ (1944, Ingrid Bergman and Charles Boyer), and started reading about "gaslighting" in a _Psychology Today_ article.  Couldn't stop pursuing the topic.  Almost pulled an all-nighter. 

Turns out gaslighting, in different degrees, is not that uncommon, and not just between couples, but in all kinds of relationships, and children *can* learn it from their parents, but many go the opposite direction.

I've known 2, possibly 3, people like that. All 3 would drive me crazy if I had to be around them every day.   I must be susceptible to that kind of thing, because the only solution for me is to stay completely away from them. 

My old boss was one. It was great to finally see her described in writing.

The worst part is gaslighters will put on a different face and work hard to cultivate a group of casual friends to use for support, in case the victim ever tries to call them out on what they are doing. Those "friends" will also think the victim is crazy.  But they are victims too.  They don't have a clue what's really going on, or that they are being used.  

Anyway, I retired the first day it was financially feasible.   As you can probably tell the experience still stings after all these years.   In fact just writing this makes me feel a little crazy again.  :eewwk:

Eleven Signs of Gaslighting - _Psychology Today_


----------



## NancyNGA

The halfway point?

Down 4 lbs, beyond initial water weight loss, and consistent for 3 days, BMI = 21.0, WHR = 0.80.  

Goal was 8 lb loss, but more is muscle mass now than when I did this seriously a long time ago, so we'll see how it goes from here.  It has to be from pushing that heavy lawn mower in town---lower body exercise that doesn't put much stress on the knees. I can tell a big difference going up steps.  It was worth the effort in the long run. 

But lawn mowing is almost over for the year.  Need to substitute something else this winter. Maybe I'll get one of these power push sleds. 






Seriously, though, I need to set some goals this winter. Not going to risk this old age muscle loss thing again, like I did being lazy last winter.  It's time to get serious, get out of the house and away from this computer.  Maybe set a goal of cleaning up some brush and thinning out some smaller junk trees, or doing some long needed major fence repairs.  

For now, there are two small dead trees in town that should be removed.  I'll try that this afternoon if the neighbors are not around. 

And will try to work on those trees down on the fence---just start nibbling around the edges.  Sometimes when all the junk gets cleared away you find out it's not as daunting a task as it looked to be.  It's the kind of exercise that's really fun to me. You feel like you're accomplishing something, even if it's just getting back to square one.  And every pile of trees presents a little different puzzle to solve.

9/18: 1200 calories 
9/19: 1230 ...."
9/20: 1030 ...."
9/21: 1150.... "


----------



## Roadwarrior

I sometimes forget what thread I'm on, then a little perplexed when I look back, wondering what was I thinking.  Oh well, it keeps the admins busy.  Glad to have you back.  Whenever I don't see a few daily posts from you I wonder, what's happened.  I posted on my 'blog' about my next foray into the sustainable/off grid/homesteading meat market.  Being neither a PETA or Vegan & can tolerate gluten, I got to thinking about my days with my little gentleman's farm.  I had raised domestic rabbits on a lark for table meat.  I soon had 30+ bunnies running me ragged, actually they were pretty easy to raise but hard to keep up with.  Me & my now passed brother-in-law decided to tackle the processing of them one day.  My youngest daughter wanted to watch.

 I was worried about her feelings, now looking back I maybe should have worried more about her enjoyment of the kill, skinning & then relishing the first plate of fried (as I called them) ‘Rabbit Nuggets’.  I covered them in pancake batter, something I learned fishing for crappie, then cooked them in my Dutch oven.  My wife was working evenings so it was my chore to prepare dinner.  I told my other two children it was chicken, no problem the five (including my bro-n-law) devoured a rather large plate of them, not even leaving a sampling for my wife.  Over time I gave them up as a productive sideline focusing on the pigs & beef.  Much more respectable in the farming community in which I resided.  I guess it was the bunny factor that people couldn't get over.  

 Fast forward to today, I had been looking for an easy process because of my age, rabbits won out every time.  In fact an article on MSN listed rabbits as one of the 20 things we should be eating.  They are packed with nutrients, low fat, low cholesterol, very sustainable, considered a delicacy everywhere else in the world, and the most important - very easy to raise.  Their waste is better for the mulch pile or garden, not as hot as others.  The pelts if you can find a market are profitable, it takes less feed to raise, very little space & they produce like rabbits.  2 does & 1 buck can produce over 250 lbs of marketable meat annually & they do not contribute as much to global warming.  That's more meat than a beef can produce on a whole lot less feed.  I also remember that Paul Harvey was advocating them on his broadcasts back in the 80's.  They are also a very handy lawnmower.

 Back in the 80's Rex rabbits were the rage.  I decided after reading about who made money on the California gold rush, it wasn't the miners.  It was the suppliers, selling gold rush dreams made many millionaires including Levi Strauss.  I made hutches.  Only problem I encountered was the hand blisters I dealt with using my wire cutter's to snip the screening.  I poked myself with the newly cut wire in places I can't mention.  It was something I should have worn safety glasses for, but didn't.  Many battle wounds later I gave up the chase I couldn't make enough to pay for my time & it was less painful.  I moved onto other things.

 I have been preparing myself with YouTube videos on the dressing & de-boning a rabbit.  Interesting & looked fairly easy.  You end up with a neat little 3-5 lb roast that can be plopped into your dutch oven over the fire pit, Bob's your uncle!

This morning on MSN.com was a list of the 14 most beautiful main streets in America - according to Architectural Digest.  Even Lady Bird Johnson honored our little town back when she was counting trees around the country.  Also, I counted 7 of the 14 that I had personally driven thru.

My home town


----------



## NancyNGA

RW, I'm sorry, I didn't see your post earlier.   Off to visit the goats right now, before the late round of football traffic starts. [Forgot to check the schedule this weekend. ]  Will reply later.

_8:03 pm_:  Perfect timing. Got back into town 15 minutes into the football game.  A ghost town.  First big game.  Everyone is either at the game, watching it on TV, or grocery shopping.


----------



## NancyNGA

Roadwarrior, I think you did just fine by your daughter.  My father was a hunter, out of necessity when he was young, and out of habit as an adult.   I watched him dress squirrel and rabbit when I was little. Squirrel were harder to find back then compared to now. I'm sort of glad they didn't "protect" me from real life.  If they had, it might have caused me to avoid getting to know a lot of nice people along the way. 

I ate rabbit once, for New Years dinner, maybe 30 years ago. My mother found it at the grocery store and we decided to try it. I can't remember anything special about it. That probably means it was just fine. 

Raising animals for food, and especially milk, can tie you down quite a bit, unless you have a neighbor or friend that will look out after them when you are away.  Probably rabbits would be easier in that sense.   Good luck with whatever you decide to do.

Pretty home town you have.  I love _real_ mountains.  I know I've been to Deadwood, SD, and most likely rode through Livingston, MT, when I was a child.  Don't remember it.


----------



## Roadwarrior

The days of tending 12 farrowing sows, 3 calves on bottles, 80 weaners, 1 800 lb boar are behind me.  1 buck & 2-3 does is all I'm committed to.  I plan a double hutch for the does & a single for the buck.  Maybe a 30 foot rabbit run for the fryers.  200 days from breed to butcher, little more than 6 months then outta of the livestock business.  Apr-Nov then head to AZ, thank you for the warnings though.


----------



## NancyNGA

Low calorie snack tonight - Fried Cabbage - 110 calories

Thought I'd dress it up a little, rather than just plop it down on a plate. layful:



Two cups of boiled cabbage (70) fried very carefully in only one pat of butter (40), salt, pepper, and a dash of lemon juice.   Think 70 calories is too little for that much cabbage?  Just keep frying it.  It will eventually disappear---mostly water.  A good side dish. Not very good just boiled, imo.  Much better if you use a lot more butter, but what isn't.  

Downside: too many dishes to wash. 


..

9/22: 1100 calories 
9/23: 1080 ...."


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Low calorie snack tonight - Fried Cabbage - 110 calories
> 
> Thought I'd dress it up a little, rather than just plop it down on a plate. layful:
> 
> View attachment 42473
> 
> Two cups of boiled cabbage (70) fried very carefully in only one pat of butter (40), salt, pepper, and a dash of lemon juice.   Think 70 calories is too little for that much cabbage?  Just keep frying it.  It will eventually disappear---mostly water.  A good side dish. Not very good just boiled, imo.  Much better if you use a lot more butter, but what isn't.
> 
> Downside: too many dishes to wash.
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 9/22: 1100 calories
> 9/23: 1080 ...."



Looks like it might upset your stomach!!!

I like to fry cabbage, carrots and onions for breakfast the day after a boiled dinner, sort of a lo cal hash.


----------



## Meanderer

A group of Americans was travelling on a bus tour through France and were in the Loire Valley quite near to the town of Sancerre. They stopped at the nearby village of Chavignol and visited a cheese farm where the world famous 'Crottin de Chavignol' goat's cheese is made; their guide, who was the farmer's wife, led them through a process of cheese making, explaining how goat's milk was used.

Madame showed the group a picturesque hillside where many goats were grazing. These, she explained, were the older goats put out to pasture when they no longer produced. 

Madame then asked, turning to the group, 'What do you do in the USA with your old goats that aren't producing?'

One spry and very quick elderly gentleman answered, 'They send us on bus tours.'


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Looks like it might upset your stomach!!!
> 
> I like to fry cabbage, carrots and onions for breakfast the day after a boiled dinner, sort of a lo cal hash.



Sounds good, Bea.  

Yes, it might upset your stomach the first day if you're not used to it. You get used to it very quickly.

I get a big pot and boil the whole head of cabbage, keep adding a little to different things for a few days. For example, all these low calorie frozen dinners seem to have too much gravy for me, so I add a scoop to them.  

 Happen to have some raw carrots that need used up. Will try mixing some with it today.

Are you trying to cut back on calories too?


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Sounds good, Bea.
> 
> Yes, it might upset your stomach the first day if you're not used to it. You get used to it very quickly.
> 
> I get a bit pot and boil the whole head of cabbage, keep adding a little to different things for a few days. For example, all these low calorie frozen dinners seem to have too much gravy for me, so I add a scoop to them.
> 
> Happen to have some raw carrots that need used up. Will try mixing some with it today.
> 
> Are you trying to cut back on calories too?



I was referring to the scary face on the plate when I mentioned the upset stomach.

I'm always watching calories and carbs due to diabetes.

I add a scoop of vegetables when I have a frozen entree or when I'm having canned soups to provide a little bulk to help fill me up.

One thing that has helped me with the cooked cabbage is adding an envelope of GOYA ham flavored concentrate to the cooking water, it is also a nice addition to a pot of soup beans.






Another great use for cabbage or sauerkraut is crack slaw.  I use this egg roll filling recipe as a guide http://krautlook.com/recipe/chinese-sauerkraut-egg-rolls/ but if you give it a google you will find many variations.  I change up the recipe to suit myself, sometimes I leave out or cut way back on the sausage, substitute a chopped BSCB or a chopped up pork chop.  I also add a little toasted sesame seed oil.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Madame then asked, turning to the group, 'What do you do in the USA with your old goats that aren't producing?'
> 
> One spry and very quick elderly gentleman answered, 'They send us on bus tours.'


Yes! But they prefer to ride on top in India.


----------



## CeeCee

Aunt Bea said:


> I was referring to the scary face on the plate when I mentioned the upset stomach.
> 
> I'm always watching calories and carbs due to diabetes.
> 
> I add a scoop of vegetables when I have a frozen entree or when I'm having canned soups to provide a little bulk to help fill me up.
> 
> One thing that has helped me with the cooked cabbage is adding an envelope of GOYA ham flavored concentrate to the cooking water, it is also a nice addition to a pot of soup beans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great use for cabbage or sauerkraut is crack slaw.  I use this egg roll filling recipe as a guide http://krautlook.com/recipe/chinese-sauerkraut-egg-rolls/ but if you give it a google you will find many variations.  I change up the recipe to suit myself, sometimes I leave out or cut way back on the sausage, substitute a chopped BSCB or a chopped up pork chop.  I also add a little toasted sesame seed oil.




I do that also...add some veggies to a frozen entree.  I eat the diet ones and they're not that filling so adding some veggies adds content but not too many calories.


----------



## maggiemae

I have never thought of frying cabbage.  I like fried okra and squash.  I might have to give this a try.  Also, love the "owl" display.  Too cute to eat! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Tried the cabbage with carrots tonight, Bea. It's good.   No onions.  I'm out of onions.  After I get to the point I can ease up on the calories, I'll try it again with more oil and some pork or bacon.  Today I had a fight with a 6 pack of Lance Crackers---sour cream and chive---and lost, so the tally for the day is going to be larger than usual. 

maggiemae, if you fry the cabbage with enough oil, and keep turning it, the edges get brown.  When that happens just right, it gives the cabbage a sweet taste.  Hard to do if you don't use much oil.  I prefer butter, but most people don't.

Sometimes I get it right and sometimes not.  I think it's called _caramelization_ (?)


----------



## Meanderer

Last week, we had our house painted gray. (was worn out white aluminum siding).  It took two days and turned out great.


----------



## RadishRose

What a pretty house and  lovely, peaceful setting!


----------



## NancyNGA

That's a pretty house, Jim.  Paint color turned out real nice.  I'm completely sold on 2-story (or 3?) houses.  And no trees to fall on it.  Yay! 

Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> That's a pretty house, Jim.  Paint color turned out real nice.  I'm completely sold on 2-story (or 3?) houses.  And no trees to fall on it.  Yay!
> 
> Thank you for the pictures.


Thanks Nancy, we have a full attic, which is unfinished.  We had two huge Catalpa trees.  The one on the other side came down in a storm in 2001 and *fell away from the house*.  We had the one near the road taken down in 2005.  We lost all our wonderful shade, and were forced to add AC in 2007.  I have been told the Catalpa tree (Toby) is used to make Grandmother clocks.

I forgot to add a 'before' picture of the house.....


----------



## Pappy

Sending some help on all those weeds, my friend.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Thanks Nancy, we have a full attic, which is unfinished.  We had two huge Catalpa trees.  The one on the other side came down in a storm in 2001 and *fell away from the house*.  We had the one near the road taken down in 2005.  We lost all our wonderful shade, and were forced to add AC in 2007.  I have been told the Catalpa tree (Toby) is used to make Grandmother clocks.
> 
> I forgot to add a 'before' picture of the house.....


Just to complete the picture, here is a grandmother clock. Were the trees catalpas or a catalmas, or one of each?  






I've always heard Catalpa worms are good for bait, btw.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Just to complete the picture, here is a grandmother clock. Were the trees catalpas or a catalmas, or one of each?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always heard Catalpa worms are good for bait, btw.



They were both Catalpas.  Large, heart shaped leaves with clusters of blossoms that resembled orchids, also "Indian" tobies hanging.  They could really clog a rain gutter!  When my two youngest daughters were little they called it the "popcorn" tree, when the white blossoms would begin to fall.  There seemed to be one or two of these trees along the road, near farm houses.  Most are gone,now. 

 The wood had an interesting grain and was easy to carve and work with, as I understand.   Your picture reminds me of an old gent, that we knew, who had a miniature grandfather's"clock" about 8 inches high.  The top was a round opening with slot on top, and it held his pocket watch when he was not carrying it.  I was not fooled.  I also heard that the worms made excellent bait.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> They were both Catalpas.  Large, heart shaped leaves with clusters of blossoms that resembled orchids, also "Indian" tobies hanging.  They could really clog a rain gutter!  When my two youngest daughters were little they called it the "popcorn" tree, when the white blossoms would begin to fall.  There seemed to be one or two of these trees along the road, near farm houses.  Most are gone,now.
> 
> The wood had an interesting grain and was easy to carve and work with, as I understand.   Your picture reminds me of an old gent, that we knew, who had a miniature grandfather's"clock" about 8 inches high.  The top was a round opening with slot on top, and it held his pocket watch when he was not carrying it.  I was not fooled.  I also heard that the worms made excellent bait.


Oh I just learned something.  Catalpas have both male and female parts (-pa and -ma ).  I thought they were one or the other.  Guess I was thinking of ginkgo trees. Sorry about that (and I even had a catalpa tree too ).

'
'
9/24: 1100 calories 
9/25: 1080 ...."
9/26: 1200 ...."
9/27:  ​..850 ...."
9/28: 1240 ...."


----------



## NancyNGA

The only picture I have of my  great grandparents, mother's side. Stayed at their house in WV once when I was a little kid. I only remember two things about that.  One was sleeping on a mattress on the floor with 3 cousins. We made the youngest sleep crosswise at the bottom with all the feet.:devil: The other was cats, lots of cats, and not very tame.  They all ran under the house when you went near them.  Too bad I don't remember anything important, but better than nothing, I guess.


----------



## NancyNGA

This morning I've been in a creepy place under the roof of the house above the downstairs bedroom.   You enter this place through a secret hole in the upstairs bedroom closet, which I created with sledge hammer like techniques in order to do some rewiring.  You have to balance on ceiling joists, else your foot will end up sticking through the ceiling downstairs, and those are buried under piles of old fashioned thrown in insulation. 

Please excuse dust and old wasp nests.  Don't get around to cleaning it much.






There are two reasons for getting in there.  One is to scout out how much trouble it would be to rebuild the closet.  This is the back side. Obviously just a quick job someone did long ago by putting up some slabs of plaster board.  It looks like they removed a roof brace to do it. It should be diagonal at right angles against the roof.






The other is to try to track down a leak that showed up on the downstairs bedroom ceiling after hurricane Irma.   In the morning when I woke up after she came through I could hear a drip, drip, drip on the ceiling, and should have run up there immediately, but was preoccupied with checking on the goats and coping with the power outage. The drip is at least a clue.  This leak showed up once before long ago, and I always assumed it was from around the chimney, because it only happened when the wind came from the east (very rare here). 

This is looking up alongside the chimney to the attic space.  No evidence of water on it.  The wet spot is about a foot away from the chimney. 






This is looking down a hole, made because two of the 3 fireplaces in the house are set at an angle. I don't know why I'm posting this picture, but it would not be a good idea to drop the phone down there, or to stoop over and fall in head first.






Right now I'm puzzled, but I like puzzles.  The best I can figure the water is running down a rafter, *then* dripping down, so it could still be from the chimney. I need to get up to see near the top of the chimney.  Tried taking a picture, then zooming, but it isn't clear enough.  I really need to get a ladder in there.  Yikes!!!


----------



## maggiemae

You be careful up there!  I hate trying to determine where a water leak is coming from because water tends to "travel" and it can be coming from somewhere you had no idea to look.  Could you have a loose shingle on the roof?


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> You be careful up there! I hate trying to determine where a water leak is coming from because water tends to "travel" and it can be coming from somewhere you had no idea to look. Could you have a loose shingle on the roof?


I was up late last night doing just that---tracking water stains.  No need for a ladder. Three more pictures.

The camera with bright flash really helps. You can hold it way up over your head and find things you can't see from below with just a flashlight. Rafter with water marks ending exactly above the wet spot on the floor/ceiling. 






Around the corner, 3 water stained boards and slightly warped sheathing, right where they meet the chimney, makes it pretty clear it's coming in from around the chimney. What I suspected all along.  {sigh}






Chimney from outside east. I think water is either going behind the flashing or in around the bottom.






The last roofers (who I won't hire again) said it isn't hard to take down a chimney to below the roof line. At that time the old gas water heater and furnace were vented through the chimney (not allowed now).  It might be time to consider just getting a new roof and solving several problems at the same time. Something to think about, anyway. 

 OTOH, I could just put a big wide bucket up in the attic, at least for the time being.  LOL!

Btw, In the first picture, notice all the cross boards (purlins?) on top of the rafters. I just looked at new construction roof diagrams, and they have at most one or two on the whole roof, underneath. Many nails are missing them in mine.  Not likely an accident. Much easier to just avoid nailing through the hard wood in old houses.


----------



## maggiemae

Yep, I would guess the flashing around the chimney needs to be resealed.  Even the smallest area would cause water to leak.  You do not want to get any "wood rot" inside from the water leaking over a period of time.  Next time you get a big rain, go up there and actually see where it is dripping.  But with our weather lately, and October is usually a very dry month, you might have to wait awhile! UGH!  Or if you are a daring person, climb up there with a water hose and let her rip.  Then check for leaks.  I tend to go for the unconventional method of checking things!  But that's just me! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> .... Or if you are a daring person, climb up there with a water hose and let her rip.  Then check for leaks.  I tend to go for the unconventional method of checking things!  But that's just me! LOL


Oh, don't tempt me.  It's _soooo_ easy to get up there with a step ladder off the deck.  The problem is coming down.  I'm afraid I'll kick the ladder over.  Last 2 times I tied a rope on it and took the rope with me, just in case. And it's really steep right around the chimney.  You have to keep from sliding while you're working.  But there is a flat section at the bottom, so you won't slide completely off anyway.

Do you have any projects planned, or started already?


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, it sounds like you are giving your old house a  'colonoscopy'?  Make sure your phone is charged good, before entering the Oak Maze!


----------



## maggiemae

Oh my gosh, Meanderer, you made me laugh!

Finally, getting around to doing my Fall decorating.  It was finally cool enough today to get outside without sweating!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, in answer to your question, I have a list of projects I need to do but have not got motivated to start any!  See the front door in the picture above?  See that little white circle to the right?  That is where a carpenter bee bored a hole in the door.  I did fill it with wood filler but I need to restain the door now.  Also the door gets the late afternoon sun and it is looking rough.  That is just one of many things that need to be addressed.  It's an "old" house but it's our "old" house!  If I can get around to all the little projects, so be it.  If not, that's okay too!  I ain't got noting but time! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

What a beautiful porch, maggiemae!  I really like that door with the side window panels.  And you are worried about one little white spot? Want to see all my flaws?   Yikes!!!!   It would fill up my computer memory if I took pictures of all of them.

I didn't know there was such a thing as fall decoration.  That's another thing to add to my to-do list?   I'm lucky to get the leaves raked.  That Cabot deck sealer I used last summer is not good.  It is expensive too.  No better than just mixing linseed oil and paint thinner.

It was just a perfect day today, wasn't it?  I had planned to work on those trees on the fence but couldn't get the saw started.   About 6 pm it started.   Too late.  

Looks like the hummingbirds might be gone. Only 2 females for the last week or so, now none.  Glad they waited until after the hurricanes were gone.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, our next door neighbor (the house you can see to the right) is a professional house painter.  He does a lot of high end homes in the Atlanta area.  He stained our deck and front porch and steps.  He told me to get Behr Deck Stain & Sealer.  He said it was the best.  We furnished the stain and he did the work when he was between jobs.

Only because I love Fall, I like to put some decor out.  They stay up until after Thanksgiving.  I used to do Halloween decorations but after the kids out grew that holiday, I went with just some Fall things.

I think our hummingbirds left last week.  Gotta take the feeders down and clean them up for next year.  Don't they migrate to South America?  Seems like I read that somewhere.


----------



## NancyNGA

No rain in sight. Might do just the deck floor again. That would be a quick job.  I'll try the Behr if I do, or just do the linseed oil again. 

If I decide to get a new roof, this is the guy I want to hire.  He works just like me.


----------



## maggiemae

If you redo your deck, be sure to pressure wash it first (you probably already know that) and after a day of drying apply the stain.  I like the Behr because it comes in colors and you can pick what you like.

LOL, looks like some of the guys that drive around here wanting to give you a roof replacement quote!  Gosh, I know we need a new roof.  The back side was reroofed when the tree fell on it 13 years ago but the front has not ever been replaced and this house is 32 years old.  I am pretty sure the warranty has expired! LOL  The maintenance is never ending but I would not have it any other way.


----------



## NancyNGA

The best I can remember my roof is about 15 years old, but it wasn't a good job.   First time I ever hired a roofer. Didn't know what to look for or ask.  The experienced roofers have probably all gone to Florida or Texas now anyway.  I might just go with the linseed oil on the deck, since I've got some left over, and not put much time in pressure washing (like none ).   I think it would be better than nothing.  Save all that for the *next* time.

..
.
..9/29: 1110 calories 
..9/30: ..940 ...."
10/01: ..880 ...."

.
..


----------



## maggiemae

Don't blame you.  There will always be "Spring" and projects to do after the winter months!  You gotta pick your battles!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, in answer to your question, I have a list of projects I need to do but have not got motivated to start any!  LOL


That's the hardest part.


----------



## hollydolly

Meanderer said:


> Last week, we had our house painted gray. (was worn out white aluminum siding).  It took two days and turned out great.
> View attachment 42658



What a beautiful house...I love that colour, it's all the rage here at the moment, everyone is having shades of grey outdoors as well as indoors..


----------



## Meanderer

hollydolly said:


> What a beautiful house...I love that colour, it's all the rage here at the moment, everyone is having shades of grey outdoors as well as indoors..


Thanks, Holly, my Wife picked the color and deserves the credit.  We hope to add black shutters, as a future project.


----------



## NancyNGA

The deck:  Took a dry scrub brush, brushed dust out of the cracks on the floor, vacuumed it, and put a 2:3 mix of (linseed oil:mineral spirits) on today. 

The clear Cabot wood preserver is probably as good as any other kind for protection, but I don't like the way it left the wood looking---pinkish in some places, like a stain, and a white film in others.  The white seems to be clumps of tiny little chips.  Could that be all UV protection amounts to---just chips that block out the sun?  They turned white over the winter. I put it on with a brush, so there wasn't much "puddling."  



All I want to do is make the water bead off a little more over the winter.  Will redo it correctly another time, and scrub all that white/pink stuff off.  The deck was 35 years old in September.


----------



## Meanderer

Yer playin' with a marked deck, Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Yer playin' with a marked deck, Nancy!


I have to, Meanderer.  It's the only way to keep from losing your shirt when you have goats.


----------



## NancyNGA

This is a bit off topic.  Oh wait, there isn't a topic is there?  This is going to be one of my favorite pictures.

Truman on the USS Missouri

President Harry Truman, wearing a shirt that reads “Coach Truman, Athletic Department,” leads exercises on his return trip to Washington from Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, September 1947.  [Born in 1884 would make him 63, right?] 



He reminds me a lot of my grandfather.


----------



## Meanderer

TRUMAN'S LOST RIDE  The secret of Harry Truman's lost 1953 Chrysler

Writer Matthew Algeo wrote a book about President Harry Truman touring the country in a 1953 Chrysler New Yorker after retiring from office. He didn't know what happened to the car, until it found him - Ed.

In the summer of 1953, Harry and Bess Truman, just five months removed from the White House, took a road trip. Unaccompanied by bodyguards or attendants of any kind, the former president and first lady drove 2,500 miles from their home in Missouri to the East Coast and back again.






"In Harry Truman's Excellent Adventure, my book about the trip, I mentioned that the ultimate fate of Harry's 1953 Chrysler New Yorker, the car in which he and Bess undertook their excursion, was unknown. But at an event in Kansas City shortly after the book came out, I was approached by Carey Creason, an animal feed saleswoman from Kansas who insisted her father had bought Harry's Chrysler back in the 1970s, and that the car was stored in a barn on her family's farm. She showed me an old Polaroid of the car, which, I had to admit, looked a lot like Harry's".


----------



## NancyNGA

Great article, Meanderer.   Wonder why the Truman Library wouldn't want that car.  Maybe they have others already.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Great article, Meanderer.   Wonder why the Truman Library wouldn't want that car.  Maybe they have others already.


It is junk.  The guy who bought the car in 1973, knew what he had, yet he parked the car OUTSIDE the barn for 25 YEARS.  YIKES!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, the deck looks good!  I am like you, if it "beads" up when it rains, it is protecting the wood.

Meanderer, what a treasure and let it go to waste!


----------



## NancyNGA

I've found a good excuse not to dust.   I'm conducting an experiment to compare dust in the house---upstairs dust versus downstairs dust---under the microscope.   I can't find much difference so far, although I did find a dead microscopic bug downstairs which I can't identify.  It blew away when I sneezed.   So today I'm going to collect some dust from out at the farm and see if that is different.  Can't ever have too many samples when you are doing a scientific experiment, so dusting is on hold for now.  layful:  

Seriously though, there seems to be a lot of fuzzy looking dust in the house, and there is more of it upstairs than downstairs.  I'm wondering if that vintage loose cellulose insulation in the attic is getting in the heat/air ducts, or through cracks somewhere.  It is supposed to be one of the best types of insulation, and it does not burn at all. I tried it.


----------



## Meanderer

House dust might be increasing your body fat: study


----------



## NancyNGA

Cute bunny!



Meanderer said:


> House dust might be increasing your body fat: study


Oh great!  More good news.   Something else to make us fat.  Wonder what _pre-fat_ cells are.  If we could just get rid of those, we could nip the fat in the bud.  (Don't say it)

There wasn't as much dust out at the farm. The farther from the main entrance the less dust.  The cabin, which doesn't have heat or air, had almost no dust inside after being closed off for more than a year. Goes to show it's the HVAC and traffic that stir up the dust. 

Quick look shows that the dust at the farm is definitely different.  Probably the carpet/rugs.   Will try it again later more carefully. You all thought I was kidding about the microscope, didn't you.  I have an $89 microscope that I got when we got the goats.  It has paid for itself many times over.


----------



## NancyNGA

Maybe this is a good time to post this, following the posts about Harry Truman...

Conolus Scott, who was my plumber for 35 years, died earlier this year at the age of 96.  The last job he did was to run a water line to the goat barn. I believe he was 90 at the time, still working.  He had an interesting background which I only learned about from talking to others.



_...""As fine of a man that ever drew a breath. My condolences to the family."   ~  D. Langford_

Mr. Scott was a World War II veteran. He spoke to the local newspaper about his war experience in a 2013 interview: 

_Before going to Europe, Scott, who was 22 years old at the time, trained at Fort Meade in Maryland. 

“When I left, I didn’t know if I’d ever get back,” Scott said. “They blow ‘Taps’ when you leave and they give you a pep talk and tell you to be a good soldier. I tried to be a good soldier. We went to England, France and Germany. We went all the way together and we came back together,” he recalled. After the war, many of those men remained friends, but then the years rolled by.  “I used to write them and they’d write to me. We stayed in contact and then we just lost sight of each other,” he said.

Scott said he’s always wanted to go back to Europe to see some of the places he was at during the war, but figures he never will now.  But he’s glad for the experience and for the chance to serve his country.  “I done seen some parts of the world.” _

They videotaped 5 very short interviews with him for a website, _Witness to War  (_http://www.witnesstowar.org). I picked out one. (requires Adobe Flash):

Mr. Scott describes having to help transport over eight hundred deceased soldiers during an air raid.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

:lol:  (Churchill, Truman, and Stalin with  banjos)
The Banjorchestra - 1914

A (new) D. C. Ramey Co. Banjorchestra playing _Foggy Mountain Breakdown_






The purchase price of a Ramey Banjo-Orchestra is $78,000.00 for the "standard" quarter-s?awn oak model.  It also comes in mahogany. 
"To date, there have been 27 new Ramey models made."


----------



## NancyNGA

_Back to the insulation..._

Under the microscope the cellulose insulation looks like little blades of grass, uniform in length.  There are some blades like that in dust around the house, more upstairs than downstairs, but not *that* much.  Regardless, there is definitely a _"fuzzy dust"_ problem upstairs. I'm thinking of removing that insulation, and replacing it with fiberglass batts, starting behind the closet.  It is filthy dirty, and mixed with nails, and chunks of old cedar and asphalt shingles.   It's the kind of busy work I don't mind doing. I could do it in 2 days, I think.   But...

It would be much easier if the sheet rock in the closet were torn out first. That needs to be replaced no matter what, because holes have been cut in it over the years, and a lot of dust might be coming in through the closet.  I think I will tear out the closet walls tomorrow, or the next day.  That will force me to get started, doing something, at least.  I'm good at demolishing things.

The upstairs attic space is literally the worst place I've ever been in my life. It's too low to stand up, up there, it's almost pitch black, the upstairs HVAC air handler is up there, along with ductwork and electric wires all over the place.    It also has the cellulose, covered with fiberglass batts.  The batts got damaged and moved around the last time I crawled up there. The insulation contractor said he would recommend tearing everything out up there and putting in spray foam.  I think I'll let a professional deal with that place. ....Good night.
.
.

10/02: 1290 calories 
10/03: 1200 ...."
10/04: 1140 ...."
10/05: 1380 ..."​..   (ugh)
10/06: 1280 ...."


----------



## Pappy

NancyNGA said:


> :lol:  (Churchill, Truman, and Stalin with  banjos)
> The Banjorchestra - 1914
> 
> A (new) D. C. Ramey Co. Banjorchestra playing _Foggy Mountain Breakdown_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The purchase price of a Ramey Banjo-Orchestra is $78,000.00 for the "standard" quarter-s?awn oak model.  It also comes in mahogany.
> "To date, there have been 27 new Ramey models made."



i absolutely love this, Nancy. Almost jiggled right out my chair playing this. Better start saving my pennies if I want one. :sentimental:


----------



## maggiemae

I would go with the "batt".  I have heard with the blown-in insulation, you have to leave your house for a certain number of hours because of the fumes it creates.  Also pets need to be gone also.  Not sure how accurate this information is.


----------



## RadishRose

I've heard blown-in insulation can build up around a stray nail or something sticking out instead of going where it's intended.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I would go with the "batt".  I have heard with the blown-in insulation, you have to leave your house for a certain number of hours because of the fumes it creates.  Also pets need to be gone also.  Not sure how accurate this information is.


There are two places to insulate: (1) behind the closet under the roof, which I can do the bottom myself easily, and (2) the area up above the upstairs, below the peak of the roof, which I can't. 

From reading your post, it just occurred to me you could also put spray foam on the underside of the roof, in both places, which I could *not* do. Wonder how useful that would be? Now I'm going to have to think some more (Oh, no...) 

 Video of a possible danger of spray foam---mostly fumes.  I wonder if these people aren't over-reacting a little bit.


----------



## NancyNGA

RadishRose said:


> I've heard blown-in insulation can build up around a stray nail or something sticking out instead of going where it's intended.


I had cellulose blown into the walls several years ago. Not perfect, but it made a big difference. Catching on things in walls can happen. They say it can also settle down from the top.  I guess you can't get things perfect with an old house.


----------



## maggiemae

Gosh, we have not looked in our attic for years.  When the house was built, they did the blown-in cellulose.  I bet it has "settled" now and not all "fluffly" when it was first done! YIKES!  We have an odd attic access..a small square opening in the master closet.  No wonder we never look up there!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Gosh, we have not looked in our attic for years.  When the house was built, they did the blown-in cellulose.  I bet it has "settled" now and not all "fluffly" when it was first done! YIKES!  We have an odd attic access..a small square opening in the master closet.  No wonder we never look up there!


I wouldn't worry about it, maggiemae. I don't think you would even notice any settling, if it's just blown onto the floor space of an attic. I can't see any settling in mine after at least 35 years. It's when it's blown into a tall wall, just a little bit of compression, spread out over a 7 or 8 foot tall wall, can leave a gap at the top. 

  I would leave that stuff in my house if it weren't so dirty. I was told there had been rats and mice in the attic, when I bought the house, and I've covered places that squirrels had gone in around the eaves. I think cellulose is better than fiberglass, because it's so difficult to seal all the spaces with fiberglass.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> i absolutely love this, Nancy. Almost jiggled right out my chair playing this. Better start saving my pennies if I want one. :sentimental:


Pappy, if you like that song, you might like this version better.

Earl Scruggs and Friends - _Foggy Mountain Breakdown_
(Note: Steve Martin, 2nd banjo solo)


----------



## Cap'nSacto

NancyNGA said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, maggiemae. I don't think you would even notice any settling, if it's just blown onto the floor space of an attic. I can't see any settling in mine after at least 35 years. It's when it's blown into a tall wall, just a little bit of compression, spread out over a 7 or 8 foot tall wall, can leave a gap at the top.
> 
> I would leave that stuff in my house if it weren't so dirty. I was told there had been rats and mice in the attic, when I bought the house, and I've covered places that squirrels had gone in around the eaves. I think cellulose is better than fiberglass, because it's so difficult to seal all the spaces with fiberglass.



Some settling is actually good because it increases the density of the insulation, making it even more effective. Blown-in cellulose is already denser than fiberglass batt, so it insulates better, yet it builds up less heat, so is less likely to cause spontaneous combustion. I was told (when I worked as an installer) that blown-in cellulose also slows down a housefire..they have a term for it; "2-hour firewall". Fiberglass, on the other hand, once it catches burns hot and fast.


----------



## maggiemae

I need to correct myself....it is not the blown-in insulation that causes the fumes, it's the "sprayed-on" type.  Although, they say the sprayed-on is the very best, I understand it is very costly.


----------



## NancyNGA

Cap'nSacto said:


> Some settling is actually good because it increases the density of the insulation, making it even more effective. Blown-in cellulose is already denser than fiberglass batt, so it insulates better, yet it builds up less heat, so is less likely to cause spontaneous combustion. I was told (when I worked as an installer) that blown-in cellulose also slows down a housefire..they have a term for it; "2-hour firewall". Fiberglass, on the other hand, once it catches burns hot and fast.


Thanks, Cap'n.  I've heard that hollow walls (no insulation), like in old houses, can act like chimneys in a fire.  My house has some cross pieces between the studs, at diagonals, done mostly  for bracing.   Those made it difficult to spray in the cellulose.  

Just ruled out any spray foam undercoating on the roof.  I've been reading many reasons not to do it, and they make sense, like retaining moisture, trouble when you replace the roof, doesn't give and take with expansion and contraction, etc, etc,... 

  I like ruling things out.  Makes life simpler.  LOL!   Back to the original plan.  Will worry about the top attic later.

maggiemae, I knew what you meant.


----------



## NancyNGA

The past has interfered with the present again---just testing my memory, not longing to return. 

Last night while cleaning out the closet prior to demolition, I finally found the only picture we had of my grandmother's house in WV. You can even see the chicken house up the hill to the right, bigger than I thought it (the chicken house) was.  So steep to get up there you almost had to use all fours in places. 

(Wonder why someone couldn't bother to hold the camera straight. )







This sent me to the *other* attic, under the porch roof, looking for more pictures, where I ran across some work from an _elective_ art class at KSU. It was more work than any other class I took. You had to come up with ideas and turn in at least one thing every week, and lug a big 2'x3' folder and fishing tackle box full of stuff everywhere. It was fun though.

We even had a nude model---one woman for two sessions, and a different one for another session. The girl who sat next to me in class was from Taiwan and very shy. She couldn't even look the first day. I think she must have gotten an F that week. By the 3rd session it had become old hat and rather boring. 

That class was held on the 2nd floor of an old creaky wooden building next to the old ROTC building that got burned down just prior to the Kent State shootings. All buildings are gone now. It took time just verifying all that, then wasted time looking at numerous pictures on the internet of *that* event. 

By the time I got back to the closet clean out it was past bed time. I'll never get that closet done at this rate. {sigh} [Does this sound like procrastination?]


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, looks like a dog on the right side and a man and child in the lower left.


----------



## NancyNGA

I thought dog, too, but I doubt it.  No one there ever owned a dog, maybe a neighbor? Could be an outdoor chair or table. That was right near the hand water pump. There was a hand pump on the kitchen sink, but  it never worked.  Guess the well went dry.  Yes it does look like a person to the left.  Who knows, maybe a ghost?  No electricity until much later.  Everything in the house was natural gas, including the lights. 

 That bush on the left side of the porch is a sweet shrub.  In the evenings, in a valley like that, the air would be humid and stagnant, and you could smell that thing all over the yard in the spring. Cuttings of it were taken to my aunt's house 20 miles away, then sent to me here, then out to the farm, then back to WV with a cousin. The genes of that thing have traveled almost full circle. Wish you could send aromas over the 'net. 

Repost (old image was on Photobucket)


I should post *one* picture from that art class.  It reminds me of my closet with shoes piled up everywhere on the floor.  I don't "suck" at drawing, just always preferred music. 

My father's work shoes, mother's house slippers, and my penny loafers (pencil, 1967).  A bit faded after 50 years, but who isn't. layful:

https://i.imgur.com/JU5wQc9.gif


----------



## RadishRose

Nancy, that drawing is very good, I'm impressed!

As to the thing at the left side of the house; I thought it was a pillow in the corner of a porch swing.


----------



## NancyNGA

RadishRose said:


> ...As to the thing at the left side of the house; I thought it was a pillow in the corner of a porch swing.


RR, there are two other images I was looking at...  To the left of the bush, looks like a man in a straw hat carrying a baby. The other looks like some tiny person sitting on the ground in front of the bush, just their head and shoulders with a sweater showing. 

Kind of spooky isn't it?  Doo, doo, doo, doo ......wop! layful:


----------



## RadishRose

NancyNGA said:


> RR, there are two other images I was looking at...  To the left of the bush, looks like a man in a straw hat carrying a baby. The other looks like some tiny person sitting on the ground in front of the bush, just their head and shoulders with a sweater showing.
> 
> Kind of spooky isn't it?  Doo, doo, doo, doo ......wop! layful:



Oh yes! I see the man in the hat, but try as I might I can't make out the other figure sitting in front of the bush.... just light and shadow.


----------



## NancyNGA

Removed the contents of the closet last night. Today I started tearing out walls, and I'm past the point of no return now.  This is another job that will likely be harder than I thought.

Whoever built this closet just used pieces of scrap lumber and sheet rock and made do. It should be done correctly, but it will be really hard to take out what's left completely and start from scratch.  Maybe I can compromise and modify *some* of what's already there.






Next step would be to remove that old cellulose insulation.  I can do that in one day if I get busy.  If there were some way to completely seal the dust on top of it, so it didn't float around, I would just leave it, and put layers of fiberglass on top.   I'm pretty sure now that's where most of the dust in that bedroom has been coming from. 

 One of the most important things is to insulate the walls and back side of the closet.  There was none before! Under the roof like that, it got really hot in there in the summer and cold in the winter.

Need to do a little more thinking.


----------



## Cap'nSacto

"If there were some way to completely seal the dust on top of it, so it didn't float around, I would just leave it..."

I can't see where it is or how much of it there is - how many square feet - but seems like their would be some fairly simple way to seal it off. Perhaps fiberglass cloth?


----------



## NancyNGA

Cap'nSacto said:


> "If there were some way to completely seal the dust on top of it, so it didn't float around, I would just leave it..."
> 
> I can't see where it is or how much of it there is - how many square feet - but seems like their would be some fairly simple way to seal it off. Perhaps fiberglass cloth?


Thanks for the idea Cap'n.  I started reading about fiberglass cloth after reading your post, and stumbled on this Q&A:

_*Question* - Blown-in cellulose insulation in my attic floor is dusty, and I'd like to use part of the attic for storage. What can I put over the cellulose to keep the dust down - poly or Tyvek? 

__*Answer* - Use Tyvek, or Typar, similar materials that allow water vapor to go through it but not air, making it ideal as a dust cover. Staple it loosely on the joists to keep it from billowing._

It makes sense to me, but I'll keep searching for a confirmation.  Tyvek (brand name for house wrap) is not as expensive as fiberglass. I need about 150 sq ft, not counting overlaps.  The Lowes store here makes their own brand @ $30 for a 3'x100' roll.

  ps:  I like the title of your journal,  *Things I have no reason to post elsewhere*.     That should be my title. I'm all over the place.  Ha!


----------



## Cap'nSacto

lol! Yes, you are all over the place. But it's your diary, right? Take it wherever you want, on a whim if you like.

That sounds like a good answer, and far-out that Lowes can give you a good price! It's not a huge area, but price-per-foot adds up quick, as you no doubt know.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, you didn't fall through the floor did you?  Been looking for some updates.  Are you going to put shelves and a clothes bar in there?


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, you didn't fall through the floor did you? Been looking for some updates. Are you going to put shelves and a clothes bar in there?


Maggiemae, here's where the closet demolition stands as of Sunday night. The "room" is 5'x8', ceiling is 6' high at the lowest point. Entrance is to the right.  (Picture taken from outside in the attic space.)






Yes, there will be rods to hang clothes, and shelves. It had an old home made three-shelf unit, built separately, and squeezed in against the left wall in the picture. I had to take that apart to get it out. 

As of now the plan is to try and keep the 3 corner posts and the two pictured in front. They are fastened well. That horizontal 2x4 at waist height is not, so it will come out, and I suppose I'll frame in  between the corners.  Will see when I get the sheet rock down from the ceiling. Should be able to do that today (Monday). Not looking forward to it. There is old cellulose and dirt piled on top. 

As usual, 90% of the work was clearing all the stuff out of there, after tearing it down.


----------



## Cap'nSacto

Yeah, that 2X4 won't do a whole hell of a lot. Looking good, Nancy. The light/illumination on the right; is that the closet's interior light?


----------



## NancyNGA

Cap'nSacto said:


> ... The light/illumination on the right; is that the closet's interior light?


Yes, Cap'n, that's from an old-fashioned ceramic fixture that was added much later, on the wall with surface wiring.  The only way I could get a picture without glare was to hide the light behind that post.  

That's another thing I want to do---recess that wiring into the wall cavity, or better yet, move it to a ceiling fixture. 

I seriously doubt this project will be finished before April, but that doesn't bother me.  I'm anxious to see if I can learn how to do the stuff I've never tried before---sheet rock and traditional framing. It won't show in there if I mess it up too much.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A space like that really needs a secret door or moving bookcase.


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> A space like that really needs a secret door or moving bookcase.


Bea, that's not a bad idea.  It has a little Alice in Wonderland type door now. 

Your secret door reminded me of a picture of bookcases I found when I was doing the shelves in the basement.



Which further reminds me, I'm thinking of putting the shelves recessed behind the wall in that closet.  That would give an extra foot of floor space in there.

The project just keeps growing and growing, like a fungus. I've got to stop thinking.  :eewwk:


----------



## Cap'nSacto

NancyNGA said:


> Yes, Cap'n, that's from an old-fashioned ceramic fixture that was added much later, on the wall with surface wiring.  The only way I could get a picture without glare was to hide the light behind that post.
> 
> That's another thing I want to do---recess that wiring into the wall cavity, or better yet, move it to a ceiling fixture.
> 
> I seriously doubt this project will be finished before April, but that doesn't bother me.  I'm anxious to see if I can learn how to do the stuff I've never tried before---sheet rock and traditional framing. It won't show in there if I mess it up too much.



Yeah, I didn't see any wiring in the recent picture. I like the ceiling fixture idea. It wouldn't be complicated or very costly. And the recessed shelving - definitely a thumbs-up.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, that will be a nice size closet.  You will have the upcoming winter months to finish (all inside work).  Just think, more space to "fill up"!


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, you can always make it a goat closet!


----------



## Pappy

Good advice.......


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, and Meanderer, it's kind of coincidental you should both post goat images today.  The goats seem to be having a personality change the last few days, and it puzzles me.  They seem overly cautious. Maybe an eyesight problem with the white one? Or more likely they are picking up on a change in my behavior that I'm not aware of.

Friday, I had already walked past them up near the house, but they didn't come until I made a clanging sound on the barn gate, then a very cautious approach.






I'll try acting completely different this afternoon and see what happens.  Ha!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, you don't think someone has been coming around there "spooking" them?  Or maybe they are aware of the season change with the days getting shorter?  Have you changed the pattern of how often you go there?  Like most animals and children, they do not like when the routine is changed! LOL  Heck, I don't like it when my routine is changed!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, you don't think someone has been coming around there "spooking" them?  Or maybe they are aware of the season change with the days getting shorter?  Have you changed the pattern of how often you go there?  Like most animals and children, they do not like when the routine is changed! LOL  Heck, I don't like it when my routine is changed!



I think you hit the nail right on the head about the routine! Friday and Sunday I went several hours earlier than usual.  Today I went shopping first and got there at the *old* time and they were more normal.  

The white one was limping a little, so that would keep him from running.  He is the head goat, so the brown one would follow his lead. Trimmed and checked his feet, and took his temperature (normal).  I don't know how they can run around on that rocky ground without having sprained ankles all the time. 

By the way,  _How 'bout them Dawgs!?_   Ranked #3 this week.  I never understood those rankings.  They haven't played anyone very tough yet. :shrug:


----------



## maggiemae

Yep, it's all about "Dawg Nation" around here!  This weekend is a bye week but my husband and son are getting all excited about going to Jacksonville the next weekend.  Matter of fact, they will be leaving next Wednesday for Amelia Island, FL.  Maybe I can get some projects done around here!  This may sound awful, but I like it when I can start a project and not be interrupted.  I am more of the "engineer, worker", where husband is the " manager, supervisor type"  I work better alone.   I have already started my list!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> This may sound awful, but I like it when I can start a project and not be interrupted.  ...  I work better alone.   I have already started my list!


I understand completely. Things keep getting in they way and I get distracted, sometimes lose enthusiasm if it lasts too long. 

My neighbor is closing on her house Oct 27. She encouraged me to cut a small tree on the property line before then. I got to get out there and do that, now. 

Would you believe hurricane Irma dropped a tree limb and pulled the power line off her house. She got a friend to rehook it, but needs inspection now. If I had bought that house we would have closed by now, and I'd already have repairs to do.  Ha!


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Pappy, and Meanderer, it's kind of coincidental you should both post goat images today.  The goats seem to be having a personality change the last few days, and it puzzles me.  They seem overly cautious. Maybe an eyesight problem with the white one? Or more likely they are picking up on a change in my behavior that I'm not aware of.
> 
> Friday, I had already walked past them up near the house, but they didn't come until I made a clanging sound on the barn gate, then a very cautious approach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try acting completely different this afternoon and see what happens.  Ha!



It may be a sign that a stranger has been around and the goats are just making sure that you are _their_ human.


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> It may be a sign that a stranger has been around and the goats are just making sure that you are _their_ human.



I suppose it's possible, but trespassers would have little interest in the goats. 

Their lives have been messed up ever since the dogs got Dixie.  First, I spent a lot of time with her, putting out sad and worried "vibes", vets coming and going.  Then they were penned up in the barn for several days waiting for the fencers, then the fencers came, then a different pasture.  And now there are only two---different herd dynamics.  It's not really surprising that another little change in routine messes them up.  I think hunting season starts soon, if not already.  There will be a lot of gunshots out there until January. 

I think they just need a routine that follows a 24 hour clock.  My own life never followed a 24 hour clock, even when I was working.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Closet update_:

The ceiling sheetrock came down Monday---what a mess. Rediscovered there is a beautiful unfinished hardwood floor in there. :shrug:

I'm studying different ways to secure a knee wall. Because of the old lumber in the house, and all the modifications over the years, I've learned, the hard way, to *try* and think ahead of all the things that can possibly go wrong. Can't afford any complications when it comes to putting up sheetrock, 'cause I've never done it before. In fact, I'm getting cold feet on that.  Maybe I should use paneling instead.

I'm going to try to follow something like this picture, with blocking, only just 1 foot deep, for shelves, unless it proves to be just too complicated:



Worst comes to worst, on the *other* 3 walls, I think I can always do one of these:

_The Mooney Wall _layful: 

Strips on top of framing to remove imperfections, and provide more room for insulation (outdoor wall has studs oriented flat side to the wall).  Anyone who has some tips, please jump in any time.






When they bulldoze this house down, after I'm gone, I don't want anyone looking down at the rubble and saying, "She didn't frame that closet properly." It's kind of like when your mother tells you to always put on clean underwear when you go out.


----------



## Pappy

I see you said hunting seasons coming up Nancy. You might want to have your goats defend themselves. Some hunters will shoot anything that moves.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy, for some reason, your picture reminded me of The Andy Griffith Show, and the episode where they thought a goat ate some sticks of dynamite.   






Barney is playing a harmonica to calm the goat down if I recall correctly.


----------



## Pappy

I remember that episode Nancy. Loved that show. Still watch it now and then.


----------



## NancyNGA

Can't find a good place to put this picture, so I'm puttin' it here! I just like old houses. Haven't seen a porch built around a chimney. Maybe a later addition?

"Breake Farm, Taylor's Crossroads"  Nash County, North Carolina, 1936. 
(acetate negative by Frances Benjamin Johnston)



Large Picture (for sale at shorpy.com) 

Frances Benjamin Johnson


----------



## NancyNGA

Picked up 12 bales of straw at Lowes this morning and got the barn ready for winter. Grocery shopping. Removed that horizontal "antique" 2x4 in the closet tonight without ruining it, using a hacksaw.  It might possibly be used beside the antique one already nailed to the floor, so the frame can be done correctly?  We'll see...

_Update, 6:20 pm, Oct 21_:
The room is not square and not everything is straight up and down---no surprise there.  I've never had that work out well in the end, but that's the way the closet was to begin with, and it looked fine.  Tear everything out and start over, or try to adjust a little?  Probably adjust, because I might end up having to tear the whole house down otherwise.


----------



## JohnnyV

My wife and I retired in Nov. 2014, we had a small service company with 5 employee's that we sold just before the industry here took a bit of dive so we did very well.
We bought a small used motorhome and traveled to the Yukon, Alaska then across Canada to Newfoundland and later South down the coastal highway to California , across to Zion, Monument Valley and Yellowstone park then home. All in around three years with plans to do a whole lot more.
On Sept. 25, a month ago my wife had a heart attack and passed away at age 57. She had been having some issues with her electrolytes being unbalanced but thought it was under control.
I'm sort of living in a bubble here now but I have good friends around and our kids are helping me and each other a lot. Thats my story.


----------



## maggiemae

Well, I know about nothing being "square" in this house!  I think the builders came in after a night on the town and just started putting up walls!  Lordy, if you put a marble on any counter top here, it would roll to the left or right!  Makes me crazy!  And do not even get me started on door frames!  Why oh why would you not square up door frames and doors?

Yep, suppose to get "cold" next week.  Glad you got the barn ready!  I am going to Lowes tomorrow and get an oil filled heater for the sun porch.  I have one that is about 14 years old and it works pretty good but takes awhile to heat up.  I love to sit out there and read and look for deer and rabbits!  See why I can't get alot of my projects done? LOL  But I have a "List" and dang it I am going to stick with it!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Well, I know about nothing being "square" in this house!  I think the builders came in after a night on the town and just started putting up walls!


:lol: You always have such a great way of describing things!



maggiemae said:


> I love to sit out there and read and look for deer and rabbits!  See why I can't get alot of my projects done? LOL  But I have a "List" and dang it I am going to stick with it!


I know nothing about oil heaters, but it sounds like a nice place out there.  You can sit out there until Wednesday.  Then you better get that list out. Ha!  

My problem is I don't know where to start on this thing, but I got to start somewhere.  I know it will be wrong whatever I do.  Yikes!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

JohnnyV said:


> My wife and I retired in Nov. 2014, we had a small service company with 5 employee's that we sold just before the industry here took a bit of dive so we did very well.
> We bought a small used motorhome and traveled to the Yukon, Alaska then across Canada to Newfoundland and later South down the coastal highway to California , across to Zion, Monument Valley and Yellowstone park then home. All in around three years with plans to do a whole lot more.
> On Sept. 25, a month ago my wife had a heart attack and passed away at age 57. She had been having some issues with her electrolytes being unbalanced but thought it was under control.
> I'm sort of living in a bubble here now but I have good friends around and our kids are helping me and each other a lot. Thats my story.


Aww Johnny, I'm so sorry about your wife.  I can imagine you must still be in a kind of shock, so unexpected like that. It's great that you have your family and friends to support you, and it's good you got a lot of great travel time in with the motor home.  Sounds like a wonderful trip to Alaska. Beautiful country.  Come here and talk to us any time.  There are friendly folks here.

(I'm re-posting this in your Introduction thread so more members will see it.  Hope that's ok.)


----------



## NancyNGA

After sitting in my imaginary closet for a long time last night, I finally made a decision---NOT to recess the shelves into the walls. I'm going to write down the reasons why, in case I start having second thoughts later. 

I'm afraid the changes that would have to be made would not be good for the house.  All the roof attic spaces have a brace extending underneath the roof about half way up.  The one behind this closet was moved back about a foot, long ago to make more room for the closet.  The rafters are only 2x4's, albeit BIG OLD FAT ones, and the supports are already not now at the correct place, or angle, to be of much use, just a gut feeling.









In order to put  in recessed shelves I'd have to move this brace back another foot. That would make it even less useful. It is long and heavy and should go the full length of the roof. Even though the house only has to last 20 more years, and it would probably be just fine, all that hammering and climbing around back there with lumber might mess up something downstairs.

I'm sure everyone our age is familiar with the old plaster and lath walls.  From the back side you can see all these plaster "keys." Kind of pretty.  If a lot of those keys are broken, the plaster will come off the other side, or at least sag, especially on ceilings. The closet is right above the bedroom ceiling downstairs, which already has some cracks. I could imagine likely things that could cause a *real* mess to fix downstairs.






 Years ago someone said I should remove all the old plaster and lath and have sheetrock put all over everywhere, but the previous owners already did that in the kitchen and it didn't turn out so well (even longer story). Depends on who you get to do it I guess, and I couldn't (or wouldn't) have spent the money on it back then.

The closet layout wasn't great as it was.  With a different layout it will be just as useful I think, and I might be able to buy a shelf to put in there.  Who knows, I might get lucky and find a nice sturdy one that just fits.  (Yeah, right )

So I'm ready to move on, but moving on just means more thinking, about the *next* step. layful:nthego:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> View attachment 43821


Pappy, where did you find my baby picture? That was taken when I got my first set of Lincoln Logs. LOL! (I love it!  Thanks.)


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, maybe I can hire those two.


----------



## NancyNGA

Just went downstairs to check the bedroom... layful:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Oops!

The worst part of replacing that old lath and plaster with Sheetrock is trying to square and level the new materials.  It takes a genius to install new material in a crooked old house that was built before standard dimension materials were used and make them come out looking square.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Oops!
> 
> The worst part of replacing that old lath and plaster with Sheetrock is trying to square and level the new materials.  It takes a genius to install new material in a crooked old house that was built before standard dimension materials were used and make them come out looking square.



You know what, Bea?    That actually makes me very HAPPY!   It means I didn't make a mistake by not getting it done years ago. 

 No regrets... That's about as good as you can ask for in life, isn't it?   Thank you. :hatlaugh:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, did you know there is a Babe Ruth bat hammer being auctioned online as we _type_? 








Current bid: $1572.  Only 2 days left...

https://lelands.com/bids/bidplace?itemid=84634

Close up

Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Meanderer

....with mallets, toward none!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, it is just my opinion, but I think you need a more substantial support beam in that closet.  And talk about an "Ahh Hahh" moment...the bedroom down stairs!  Another project to put on your list!  But I do love the curved door opening in that room!

Started one of my projects today (the guys left for FL).  I put down engineered wood laminate floor planks in the upstairs bedrooms about 14 years ago and we had some water damage in the master bedroom and it was buckling.  Started taking it up today and I must say it is much easier to lay it down (snap and lock), than it is to take it up because you gotta use a "pry bar" to remove the quarter round and then try to lift it to get it to "unsnap"!  And I am taking it slow so as not to damage it and reuse some of it.  And I learned a trick about using a "Sharpie" and putting a number on the back of each piece of quarter round so I will know what piece goes back in the right place!  Takes alot of arm strength!  Hopefully, I will not have to take the whole floor up because the damage is in a concentrated area.  I have two boxes of flooring left and hope it is enough (along with salvaging the good pieces) because they do not make the color anymore!  I really want to mark this project off my list!  Wish me luck!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, it is just my opinion, but I think you need a more substantial support beam in that closet.  And talk about an "Ahh Hahh" moment...the bedroom down stairs!  Another project to put on your list!  But I do love the curved door opening in that room!



The roof will have another support---the back wall of the closet---but only 2/3 of the way across. It's lasted at least 40 years (maybe 80 ?) like it is. Just hoping to buy 20 more. Ha!

Maggiemae, you know that ceiling picture was just a joke, don't you?   I found that picture on the internet.  Shouldn't post things like that, it gets me into trouble.  The plaster looks fine downstairs, except for a couple of cracks, and the water mark Irma left.  Hope I can match the paint.





maggiemae said:


> Started one of my projects today (the guys left for FL).  I put down engineered wood laminate floor planks in the upstairs bedrooms about 14 years ago and we had some water damage in the master bedroom and it was buckling.  Started taking it up today and I must say it is much easier to lay it down (snap and lock), than it is to take it up because you gotta use a "pry bar" to remove the quarter round and then try to lift it to get it to "unsnap"!  And I am taking it slow so as not to damage it and reuse some of it.  And I learned a trick about using a "Sharpie" and putting a number on the back of each piece of quarter round so I will know what piece goes back in the right place!  Takes alot of arm strength!  Hopefully, I will not have to take the whole floor up because the damage is in a concentrated area.  I have two boxes of flooring left and hope it is enough (along with salvaging the good pieces) because they do not make the color anymore!  I really want to mark this project off my list!  Wish me luck!



I had to pull up all the quarter round in the kitchen when I got new vinyl flooring. Didn't want the floorers messing with it. If you don't want to split it, I found it helpful to have two prying tools, one real thin, and keep alternating them and easing them along. The quarter round in the un-altered part of my house is bigger than anything they make now, so I keep saving pieces, just in case. "In case" has never happened yet. 

Sounds like a perfect job to tackle for the rest of the week.  I've never done floor planks but would like to try. 

Good luck!  Let us know how it's going.


----------



## maggiemae

LOL, no I thought it was your place.  Much better looking now!  Just put some Kilz on the spot and repaint the ceiling.  Also love the crown molding in the "real" room!  I was beginning to wonder if you had knob & tube wiring in your walls and ceiling! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> LOL, no I thought it was your place.  Much better looking now!  Just put some Kilz on the spot and repaint the ceiling.  Also love the crown molding in the "real" room!  I was beginning to wonder if you had knob & tube wiring in your walls and ceiling! LOL


Oh, it did have knob and tube---two circuits. At one time the house only had two electric circuits---upstairs and downstairs!  I replaced those a few years ago. It turned out to be easier than expected because they were added after the house was built, so there had been no attaching of wires to the inside of the walls, just needed to fish new wires through.


----------



## Cap'nSacto

Can't find where I saw where you were wondering whether to replace with sheetrock, but anyway - you don't need sheetrock there. It would be a big messy job that isn't necessary. (imo)


----------



## NancyNGA

Finally cut down my neighbor's bush/tree today (like she has been encouraging me to do), and filled one truck load of limbs to haul off tomorrow.  Will return with some lumber, and will have a *new* neighbor by then.

Last night I vacuumed the imaginary closet and thought I was catching a cold afterwards,  but after sleeping downstairs it's gone.  Heading off there right now to rile up some more dust just to see if it happens again.  If so, all that cellulose stuff is coming out.  What a mess that will be, but the great thing about dirt---it always washes off. 

_Update 10:23 am_:  Couldn't reproduce cold symptoms.  Maybe I didn't stir up enough dust. 

How's the floor repair going, maggiemae?


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, finally got all the damaged planks pulled up.  Had to take a day off after that first day because even though I stated that it was a lot of arm work, when I got up the next morning I realized it was also a lot of lower back work!  My back was sore for 2 days!  I need to go to Lowes and get some underlayment before I put down the new planks.  I have read that Pergo Gold is the best and only Lowes carries it. Hope to get finished the first part of next week.  But I'm not in a rush.  It's in an upstairs bedroom so it's not seen by anyone but us!  I'll take some pics.


----------



## NancyNGA

Sorry about your back, maggiemae. Comes at a bad time, doesn't it.  Sometimes I can work through stuff like that and it actually gets better, and sometimes it gets worse if you don't rest.  Never understood the difference. :shrug:

That's what I like about this current job.  It's upstairs where no one can see it but me and the cat. She is thrilled to find there is a new "space" in the house to explore, but somehow she feels guilty being in there.  Every time I go near there she comes running out.   What's she up to?  

I'm about to put up my first board.  :lol:

Please do post pictures of your floor.    

ps.  Georgia is beating the heck out of Florida (so far)!  I don't think I've ever seen such a lopsided GA/FL game.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_Closet update:_  Finally finished thinking today, and got the short wall framed in. Just needs a few more nails.  I do not care for this kind of work at all.  On TV they just build a wall on the floor and then hoist it up, but this room is taller than it is wide. And a square wall wouldn't have fit anyway.  

Left and Right sides.  Sixteen inches apart, except the first one. 









From now on it will be *really* hard, because the only restrictions on this wall, other than straight up and down, were what you *imagine* could go wrong in the future.  From now on it will be adjusting for things that *actually* go wrong that I didn't think of.  And most of it will be overhead. Yikes!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Crossing this one off my bucket list. 

The last chance to remove that cellulose insulation had arrived, and I decided on the spur of the moment to do it. It's a small place, and only took 3 or 4 hours, but I probably wouldn't do it again, if I had known how much trouble it was going to end up being.

Picking it up was like reviewing the history of the house.  On top was the usual street grime, then a layer of sawdust and pieces of shingles. A little deeper and it's clean, like new, but on the very bottom---coal dust---soot from the old coal fireplaces! 

So far so good, but then I decided to try and vacuum up some of the soot.

The filter on the shop vac came loose inside. Coal dust shot back out the vent for blowing and filled the air almost instantly.  You could hardly see. Kept most of it isolated to just the closet, but not all.






Lucky I decided to wear a dust mask for this job.  Came out of there looking like a coal miner, not his daughter. Just to show I'm not exaggerating, this is the worst of three dust masks.



So far not allergic to it. Don't know what those cold-like symptoms were all about the other day.  I'm thinking of putting down this new rock wool stuff, instead of fiberglass.  It looks easier to handle. 

 At least this was really good strength exercise, and the coal dust gave my hair more body.  It all washed off.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Crossing this one off my bucket list.
> 
> The last chance to remove that cellulose insulation had arrived, and I decided on the spur of the moment to do it. It's a small place, and only took 3 or 4 hours, but I probably wouldn't do it again, if I had known how much trouble it was going to end up being.
> 
> Picking it up was like reviewing the history of the house.  On top was the usual street grime, then a layer of sawdust and pieces of shingles. A little deeper and it's clean, like new, but on the very bottom---coal dust---soot from the old coal fireplaces!
> 
> So far so good, but then I decided to try and vacuum up some of the soot.
> 
> The filter on the shop vac came loose inside. Coal dust shot back out the vent for blowing and filled the air almost instantly.  You could hardly see. Kept most of it isolated to just the closet, but not all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky I decided to wear a dust mask for this job.  Came out of there looking like a coal miner, not his daughter. Just to show I'm not exaggerating, this is the worst of three dust masks.
> 
> View attachment 44168
> 
> So far not allergic to it. Don't know what those cold-like symptoms were all about the other day.  I'm thinking of putting down this new rock wool stuff, instead of fiberglass.  It looks easier to handle.
> 
> At least this was really good strength exercise, and the coal dust gave my hair more body.  It all washed off.



Nancy, 

I really appreciate these posts!

 They serve as a reminder, for me, to just leave things as they are and maybe take a nap instead of trying to improve my surroundings!!!

Thanks again, 

B


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Nancy,
> 
> I really appreciate these posts!
> 
> They serve as a reminder, for me, to just leave things as they are and maybe take a nap instead of trying to improve my surroundings!!!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> B



But Bea, a year from now will you remember what you did yesterday?



:sentimental:layful:


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> But Bea, a year from now will you remember what you did yesterday?
> 
> View attachment 44176
> 
> layful:



I hear ya and you make a very good point, have fun!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

I predicted my new neighbor would start with landscaping.  This is his progress already.  I would enjoy doing what he is doing.  In fact I think he likes landscaping better than renting. So would I. 

If my old neighbor sees the property after he gets through clearing up all the junk and trashy plants and bushes, I bet she will wish she hadn't moved. She said she loved her house, and the only complaint I ever heard was that she didn't have enough closet space.  

11/1/17





He has cleared all the way to the back. That will help with mosquitoes back there.  He even tore down her new partial fence.   There is an advantage to those who rent property to keep every building possible, no matter how dilapidated.  You can depreciate it on your income taxes.  So the antique 2 car garage will probably remain.  The foundation has collapsed (termites).

11/3/17


----------



## maggiemae

Wow, what a difference!  Are those your bushes on the property line?  Have not been on here much this week but your project is coming right along.  Dang, be careful with that coal dust.  You probably needed one of those heavy duty masks (I think they are called resprirators).  Be careful!  I am like a "slug"...can't seem to get a project finished.  But come "hell or high water", I am getting this floor finished this weekend!  Went and got the pergo underlayment and just need to get started.  It is not a big project and should not take long.  I am tired of looking at the "construction zone"!  I have too many irons in the fire right now...need to get focused and finish one project and move on to the next!   I want to take the carpet off the stairs going upstairs but need a good plan in place before I start ripping carpet up! It's always something!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Wow, what a difference!  Are those your bushes on the property line?  Have not been on here much this week but your project is coming right along.  Dang, be careful with that coal dust.  You probably needed one of those heavy duty masks (I think they are called resprirators).  Be careful!  I am like a "slug"...can't seem to get a project finished.  But come "hell or high water", I am getting this floor finished this weekend!  Went and got the pergo underlayment and just need to get started.  It is not a big project and should not take long.  I am tired of looking at the "construction zone"!  I have too many irons in the fire right now...need to get focused and finish one project and move on to the next!   I want to take the carpet off the stairs going upstairs but need a good plan in place before I start ripping carpet up! It's always something!



I was wondering what you've been up to. Hope your back is fully recovered.

Yes that is my hedge.  I started those plants from cuttings.  Keep forgetting the name of them.*​**[SUP]*[/SUP]*  They are 3 years old (after 2 years in pots), and need trimmed, now that you mention it.  They are doing better than I expected they would.

I understand about being a slug, but sometimes it's because things get in the way and you lose your momentum.  Today is household stuff, which I'm even procrastinating on.   Tomorrow it will be mostly goats and the big SC game to work around.  Other times it's because you've got too much on your plate and you start spinning. That's when you need focus I guess.  

I've still got those trees to clear from the back fence, but it's been too hot here until now to tackle them.  That is a very labor intense job for just one person.  Couldn't do more than 2-3 hours in the heat. (That's my excuse anyway.)

When I have to go somewhere special, like the dentist, I have to fish some decent clothes out of my makeshift closet---a pile on the bed.  That is my construction zone. 

Speaking of carpet on the stairs, that's another thing I have to do.  I put some stick on pads on the stairs to keep the cats (when I had 2) from scratching the wood with their toenails when they ran up and down the stairs.  Those pads have finally started to come loose and need to be replaced, maybe with something more substantial?  Waiting until after this closet is finished and the soot has cleared out.  Ha!

*[SUP]*[/SUP]*Japanese Euonymus


----------



## maggiemae

I have come to the conclusion that I will use any excuse to put off working on this floor project!  Decided I needed to blow leaves today since it was so nice outside (except "humid").  This is a picture today from my front porch.  The leaves have finally started to have color.  As you can see, there will be many more leaves to rake, blow, or mow before it's over.  But, hey, maybe I can put off the floor project until after Christmas? LOL


----------



## Meanderer

maggiemae, maybe you should just leaf the floor project alone!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I will use any excuse to put off working on this floor project!  Decided I needed to blow leaves today since it was so nice outside (except "humid").  This is a picture today from my front porch.  The leaves have finally started to have color.  As you can see, there will be many more leaves to rake, blow, or mow before it's over.  But, hey, maybe I can put off the floor project until after Christmas? LOL
> 
> View attachment 44238


Maggiemae, you have such a beautiful yard. No wonder you like to sit on the porch. Is that your driveway?  As far as the floor goes, as long as you're not expecting overnight guests for Christmas, who cares when you finish. 

It *was* a beautiful day today, wasn't it! So many leaves have fallen already, and so many oaks haven't even started to change, I don't think it will be as pretty here this year. Trying to figure out the best time to do the last lawn (wild onion/leaf) mowing. 

My excuse for doing nothing this afternoon: I watched the football game! All but the first part of the first quarter. 

It was a good game. I'm starting to get enthused about this season. I like this new coach. Kirby is pretty "smart." (groan) Thanks for the picture.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> maggiemae, maybe you should just leaf the floor project alone!



Maggiemae, don't listen to him.  We can do as well as most professionals because we aren't on the clock (obviously )!  We will both turn over a new leaf by Monday, and get busy. Or maybe Tuesday...  Ha!


----------



## maggiemae

Meanderer, thanks for the laugh!  Nancy, I watched the game.  Hope my neighbors didn't see me "fist pumping" in the kitchen when GA intercepted that pass in the 4th quarter!


----------



## NancyNGA

They do not keep rock wool in stock at Lowes, and due to my strict schedule I couldn't wait for a special order.layful:  Got one bundle of fiberglass put in Sunday.  The other bundle was wet inside.  The batts have been laying on the front porch to dry out since. This visitor showed up on the porch, about a foot long.  Identified him as a juvenile  gray rat snake. Such a cutie.



Just in case he came in some unusual way and couldn't get out, I herded him into a paper grocery bag and put him outside.  He struck at the brush and bit it, so I tried to get a video of him doing it again, but he wouldn't.  He's got a lot of spunk for such a little thing. Hard to hold the phone and herd snakes at the same time.  (Just practicing again, sorry)


----------



## Meanderer

Never heard of rock wool, Nancy, does it come in bags?


----------



## NancyNGA

I think it's made from spun molten rock.  The form I wanted comes in semi-rigid slabs, supposed to be easy to cut and install vertically. Makes little difference if you're just going to lay it down flat.  More expensive. I may still try it on some of the more "difficult" walls.


----------



## Meanderer

Icelandic rock and wool.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

What a great graphic, Pappy!  It's worth a thousand words!


----------



## NancyNGA

Guessed wrong.  The antique garage came down today.   It's looking so good over there now.  It will be interesting to see if he does anything right between our two houses.  I hope so.  






Struggling some with the rest of this closet framing. It needs something a bit "different,"  but still solid.  With the goat barn, etc, I used to always make a sketch first.  This is more complicated because it's not from scratch, but I might give it a try again.   Just don't seem to be able to visualize things all the way through to the end, or maybe I'm not trying hard enough. :shrug:


----------



## oldman

I had my new (10 years ago already) home insulated with rock wool. The contractor told me that it came from ground lava rock. Whatever or wherever it come from, it sure does the job.


----------



## NancyNGA

oldman said:


> ...Whatever or wherever it come from, it sure does the job.


Oldman, I read that it is especially good for soundproofing. I think it's been around for a while, but mostly for commercial buildings.   Not caught on so much for residential.  It is a lot more expensive than fiberglass.  I'll try it on some walls, just to see what it's like.


----------



## maggiemae

Floor project update...Nancy, if I EVER say I am going to repair a partial floor again...just come here and kick me in the "keester"!  First off, the underlayment on the original floor is about an 1/8" higher than the Pergo I put down for the replacement boards.  This causes the new boards not fitting properly with the original boards.  Does that make sense?  Anyway, had to go into "engineer" mind set and think of how to make the old and new boards the same height.  Right now I am thinking adding another layer of the Pergo next to the new boards so they are level with each other and will snap in together like they should.  Hindsight, I probably should have taken up the entire floor and started from scratch.  I have put down maybe 4 boards and it has been a nightmare!  Oh well, it won't be perfect to a floor installer's eye, but it's basically good enough for "John Q. Public" and us!  Let someone else deal with it after I'm dead and gone!  I'm just going to stick to painting walls from now on....can't screw that up too much! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Floor project update...Nancy, if I EVER say I am going to repair a partial floor again...just come here and kick me in the "keester"!  First off, the underlayment on the original floor is about an 1/8" higher than the Pergo I put down for the replacement boards.  This causes the new boards not fitting properly with the original boards.  Does that make sense?


Of course that makes sense! That's the story of my house in a nutshell. Nothing is ever the same, anywhere.    Ha!



> Anyway, had to go into "engineer" mind set and think of how to make the old and new boards the same height. Right now I am thinking adding another layer of the Pergo next to the new boards so they are level with each other and will snap in together like they should.


LOL! "Engineer mindset." 

That sounds like a winner.  The first thing I would try.  It will work I think.  



> Hindsight, I probably should have taken up the entire floor and started from scratch.  I have put down maybe 4 boards and it has been a nightmare!  Oh well, it won't be perfect to a floor installer's eye, but it's basically good enough for "John Q. Public" and us!  Let someone else deal with it after I'm dead and gone!  I'm just going to stick to painting walls from now on....can't screw that up too much! LOL


Nah, shouldn't have taken it all up. _Think positive_...  Something else would go wrong somewhere else then, and then you'd just have a bigger job to do. It will be just fine, maggiemae.  You will be the harshest critic, and I'll bet you won't even see any difference yourself, even if there is one, after a week or two.


----------



## NancyNGA

Live streaming the GA/Auburn game from the CBS Sports webpage in another window.  This is much better than TV.  You can stick your nose right on the field, and still see it clearly.  

I'll probably jinx this game by watching it.

I've now watched more Georgia football games (2) this season, than probably the last 10 seasons combined.  Doubt I'll be watching any more.  This is painful.


----------



## maggiemae

It is always hard to take a loss after being undefeated!  They did not even look like the same team that played the last two games or maybe Auburn wanted the win more!  Oh well, you can't win them all!  Keep rooting for them...you are right in the "heart" of it all! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> It is always hard to take a loss after being undefeated!  They did not even look like the same team that played the last two games or maybe Auburn wanted the win more!  Oh well, you can't win them all!  Keep rooting for them...you are right in the "heart" of it all! LOL



I guess so.   But losing is one thing.  This was just awful.  Even stupid penalties.   I don't know enough about football to know whether Georgia was really that bad, or Auburn was just that good.  Seems to me like both. :shrug:

Did your husband and son go to the game?


----------



## maggiemae

No, they watched it here and our neighbor came over also.  Oh goodness, it was like a "death" after the 3rd quarter!  Thought I needed to hand out a box of tissues!LOL


----------



## drifter

Hey, you, listening to the Oklahoma/ TCU game on the radio and got it also on the computer. Hope your team wins.


----------



## NancyNGA

drifter said:


> Hey, you, listening to the Oklahoma/ TCU game on the radio and got it also on the computer. Hope your team wins.


Hey drifter.  Nice to hear from you.

Thanks, but we lost. Big time.

I hope your team does better.


----------



## NancyNGA

I would like to know what they put in that feeder.  Mine _never_ behave like this.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> I would like to know what they put in that feeder.  Mine _never_ behave like this.



Maybe they used super glue!


----------



## NancyNGA

New neighbor is clearing out a lot of trees this morning.  It will be interesting if decides to remove the big hickory tree in front. 

 Two videos, first one vertical, and better full screen on YouTube. 






Continuing on second video, horizontal. (I'm going to see if I can crop out the middle portion.)






They are all out to lunch right now.


----------



## NancyNGA

When the tree guys came back from lunch I walked down and asked them if they had orders to take out a pecan tree, right on the line, and they said "No", but they would talk to my new neighbor about it.  I  told them I would pay extra to have it taken out, and would get back with them tomorrow, then headed out to check on the goats.

Old before picture---tree of interest is the one leaning, in right corner, just to the left of the clothesline post.  Maybe 16-18" diameter?






When I got back today, _it was gone!!!! _:hatlaugh:

After picture...  One dogwood tree left.






Maybe he is going to make a parking lot back there? Or another building? That's an awful lot of empty space. The mystery continues to unfold....   layful:


----------



## maggiemae

Just think of the leaves you won't have to rake!  Those tree guys sure earn their living!  We have had trees taken out where they did not use a "bucket"...one guy just climbed the tree like a power pole guy with those spikes on their shoes and cut the tree down from the top.  Kinda gave me the creeps!  Any idea who your new neighbors are going to be?  Hope not a Frat House....that could get noisy!  But then again, maybe your new neighbors are going to put a pool in?  You might want to get real neighborly with them! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Just think of the leaves you won't have to rake!  Those tree guys sure earn their living!  We have had trees taken out where they did not use a "bucket"...one guy just climbed the tree like a power pole guy with those spikes on their shoes and cut the tree down from the top.  Kinda gave me the creeps!  Any idea who your new neighbors are going to be?  Hope not a Frat House....that could get noisy!  But then again, maybe your new neighbors are going to put a pool in?  You might want to get real neighborly with them! LOL


Yes, the wind blows from that direction.  I thought he was just going to rent out my neighbor's house.  He needs parking for her house and the one next to it off the street, so I assumed he'd make a parking lot.  I don't think he could get a permit to build another residence back there, unless he tears her house down, but people with "pull" can get zoning laws changed if they want to.

When I first joined this forum, I posted pictures of two pines my neighbor and I had taken down the previous spring. I think the pictures were on Photobucket mad, so I'll post them again.  They had a tree climber, like you did.    It was really amazing to watch him. You would have to be in such good shape.  Not a job for a "mature" person. 







Zooming in at the top....


----------



## NancyNGA

The dumpster next door has been sitting full since Monday. Company didn't pick it up, so nothing happening over there. It looks so good now.  At night there is a lot more light from town in the backyard.

After probably too much thinking, I decided to attach some 2x4's alongside the existing old frame, only make these new ones all at the same angle, or closer anyway. Will probably add them on both sides, 2x4's are cheap.  






On up, the horizontal part of the ceiling sits a half inch higher on the house side, so I may do the same up there.  I also want to block between all these. Not too confident about putting up even paneling unless there are plenty of places to attach it, let alone attempt drywall.

This is how far out of square the inside left wall is. 






There is at least a vision of how to do this all the way through to the end now (knock on wood).  Whether it's the best way or not, IDK.  That's where experience counts and I don't have any.  It could be March before I get this part finished, but this is the most important part, imo.  Just talking it out to myself.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy Quote:  "but this is the most important part, imo. Just talking it out to myself".


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, just wait 'til I post pictures of the *other* three walls. That will really be depressing!  But the walls and I have gotten more comfortable with each other, now that the soot has cleared out.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


>



...today, everyone's eyes are on the shotgun over the mantle!  Yikes!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ...today, everyone's eyes are on the shotgun over the mantle!  Yikes!


There has been a shotgun in this closet with me at all times.

:coffeelaugh:

[It's in a big homemade wooden footlocker type thing that came with the house.  Too big to even try moving it out.]


----------



## maggiemae

Shotgun?  Get that thing out and scare anyone off your property! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Shotgun?  Did you look like this? LOL


It's not a double barrel, and the shells are somewhere else, I have no idea where.    But I might look bad enough to scare someone, or hit them over the head with the gun. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

The dumpster got picked up, but not replaced yet.  They are back, but trimming trees at the rental house on the *other* side, with just a chipper. 

My nose has started twitching.     Need to go back to decaf.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ingenuity.    Wanted to bring the new self-propelled lawn mower (heavy) in town to see how it does with leaves.  It has a mulching blade and rear discharge.








_"Ready to roll...._ "



The problem now is getting it unloaded. It is always easier to move things down, because of gravity, but... Should have brought that heavy duty ladder back too.  Hmmm....


----------



## Meanderer

"Want to lie in your hammock and mow the lawn in repose? The Homko Robot mower can be maneuvered by a remote control panel, one lever for forward, stop and reverse, and another for right and left. Since the cord that attaches this brain to the mower is 40 feet long, you can mow 40 feet in any direction without getting up. You get exercise just the same—mental-from trying to keep the thing from cutting its own cord".


----------



## NancyNGA

There is a wall alongside my driveway.  I may try this.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Update:_ Unloading...piece of cake once I found the proper junk (and a 2"x10"x10' ).  Never throw anything away.   The trick was to sit on the boards and slide down behind it. 






The thing even started up on only 2 pulls.  Mowed through some leaves and they just disappeared.    Not believing this, I jacked it up to see if they were stuck underneath somewhere---_nothing! _ 

_I love this lawnmower!_ :love_heart:

Too much dew on the grass to continue mowing right now. 

Forget a walk-in closet, next house I buy is going to have a loading dock. layful:

..

_Update 4:45pm_: St. Augustine grass in town is _really_ thick and a little too high in places for this mower set on "mulch."  If you set it to cut really high, it's fine for picking up leaves that aren't buried.  

Didn't bring the bag in town.  Doesn't matter, 'cause if I did, I think it would have to be emptied too often. Not my cup of tea. Will try to figure out a way to prop up the big cover over the back just a bit to let the stuff blow on through.  There's almost always a way...if you want there to be one.


----------



## NancyNGA

Coincidence. Driving home, I got behind an SUV with a bumper sticker that said... 

.........._I Brake for Lichen_

An hour or so later, noticed my wild azalea bush was coming out in bloom.  Weather has been unusually warm here. That scrubby looking stuff on some of the branches ... are ... _lichens! _






_"A lichen is a 'sandwich' made of algae in the center and fungus on the outside. ... Lichens are almost always found on weak plants. They are totally harmless and in no way responsible for the poor health of any tree or shrub..."_

_The Story of Alice Algae and Freddy Fungi

_
..
.


_UPDATE (November 20th)_:  First frost of the season this morning---so heavy it almost looks like it snowed overnight.  That should slow down the wild azalea bush from blooming, make the grass turn brown, and wilt the kudzu vines.


----------



## Pappy

I never knew what that stuff was called. Now I know....:sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_"_A new species of lichen from the Ecuadorian rainforest has been found to contain the hallucinogen_ psilocybin, _which is also found in magic mushrooms. After DNA analysis in 2014 confirmed it was indeed a new species, it was named _Dictyonema Huaroni, _after a native tribe, and is the first and only lichen known to contain this trippy compound._" _


----------



## NancyNGA

I just can't leave Google Streetview alone!!!   It is such a time waster.

 This is a picture of the school in the town my grandmother lived in, taken in 1973, in WV.  Don't know when it was built. Never saw it, _ever_, and this was just a teeny tiny little town!   



But there is one side road I was never on, so I just took a drive up that road and found it less than a mile off the main road!  Abandoned. Creepy looking.  (Image captured from Streetview, taken in 2007)  



I remember my cousin, who grew up there, saying recently, "They tore the old school down."   

I've been driving around all over the place lately.  Need a more fuel efficient vehicle if I'm going to keep doing this.  layful:


----------



## maggiemae

Several of my old azalea bushes that were planted almost 30 years ago have been blooming.  And they are not the new "Encore" variety.  I guess they have got their seasons mixed up!   Floor update...well got half down but pulled a muscle in my arm while cutting up the old boards with a skill saw in smaller pieces to go in the garbage.  Got to let it "rest" for a few days.  Also have the two grandkids here this week while school if out for Thanksgiving.  And now Christmas is right around the corner.  I'm beginning to think it may be Spring before this project gets finished!  It is starting to get on my last nerve!

Isn't that Honda Mower a little horse?  We have got so many leaves on the ground here it looks awful!  And we have already blown them off two times already!  Gotta get them off the grass or they will kill the grass through the winter.  "Poof", I am tired!

If I'm not on here much the next couple of days....Have a Happy Thanksgiving!  Got a Thanksgiving meal to cook!  Oh joy!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...Floor update...well got half down but pulled a muscle in my arm while cutting up the old boards with a skill saw in smaller pieces to go in the garbage.  Got to let it "rest" for a few days.  Also have the two grandkids here this week while school if out for Thanksgiving.  And now Christmas is right around the corner.  I'm beginning to think it may be Spring before this project gets finished!  It is starting to get on my last nerve!
> 
> If I'm not on here much the next couple of days....Have a Happy Thanksgiving!  Got a Thanksgiving meal to cook!  Oh joy!



You do seem to be having some bad luck with the floor project.  Some projects are like that.  Giving it a rest will help, hopefully your enthusiasm will come back.

I'm debating about the Christmas lights this year. I'd like to get them up before the students leave town, and that's pretty soon I think.   We had our first frost last night.  It's starting to feel like winter.

If I don't talk to you again, you have a great Thanksgiving too, maggiemae.  Enjoy your grandkids.


----------



## NancyNGA

Closet...A change in plans already

The little bit of old framing remaining on this wall is now gone! Too much trouble to try to modify it, and there was no bottom plate. Easier to take out than I thought it would be.  The top two boards won't come into play at all. One is a brace. 









Re-purposed those two old over-sized vertical 2x4's to make a base that will (almost) match that on the back wall. Now it will be easier to get square. The longer you think about something, the better it seems to always turn out. The worst decisions I ever made were when I got in a hurry. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

I've wondered why I like old photographs so much.  Do you suppose it's for the same reason some people like to read books, or watch movies, or read poetry?   I can almost get lost in a good old photograph.  I place myself there and try to imagine what the people are doing and thinking, what is the occasion, what their day-to-day lives might be like.

Not many books would write more than a few pages about the drudgery of daily survival in an _average_ household---it would be too boring.   I certainly have no desire to go back and live the times.  Life looks difficult, to say the least, and makes me appreciate now.  Time must have seemed to pass by even more rapidly than it seems to now, because a big part of it must have been just keeping up with daily chores. 

I don't usually like posed photos, but according to the writing on this one, this is the _House and Family of J. M. Ash_, in the same town, with the school house, where my grandmother lived, so it has more significance. The house surely was torn down by the time I was aware of anything, so no need to drive around and search. But I can imagine where it _might_ have been.  I know there were lots of Ashes still in town when I visited there.  I heard the gossip.  Don't remember the gossip, but remember many of the names.


----------



## RadishRose

I love old photographs, too, Nancy. I know what you mean about getting lost in them; imagining what the people thought, ate, loved, reacted to etc....


----------



## NancyNGA

RadishRose said:


> I love old photographs, too, Nancy. I know what you mean about getting lost in them; imagining what the people thought, ate, loved, reacted to etc....


Radish:rose:, it's good to know I'm not alone.  I get carried away with posting old pictures sometimes.


----------



## Meanderer

Every old house picture holds a mystery.  The people are so far from the camera, they might as well not be in the picture.  Were they afraid of it?


----------



## NancyNGA

It is now almost 3 am.  Long day today. Lost a goat---the one in my avatar---this time to UC (urinary calculi). Similar to kidney stones in humans.  All these years I feared this particular problem the most, because we had so many male goats, and it is so common with them, and there's rarely a good outcome, but it never happened. This goat had been the easy keeper, never sick a day in almost 14 years.

This time I was lucky to figure out what was wrong soon, while he was still in good shape. Guess I had prepared for this.  Loaded him on the truck and took him to the vet, emergency after hours, mostly after dark. The young vet was not able to perform the procedure necessary. I watched.  Can't help but wonder, if a more experienced vet had been on call, could they have done it, but that is water under the bridge. You are extremely lucky if it works anyway. Didn't get out of there until almost 9 pm.

Feeding too much grain (cheap) is a contributing factor.  We never fed them grain.  Sometimes it just happens.  They said larger breed goats don't have as long a life expectancy as smaller breeds, same as with dogs. If that's true he had a long healthy life.

It seems like events that require a vet often happen on weekends or holidays. I've almost come to dread holidays and weekends for that reason.  But that's either just coincidence, or I remembered those times more vividly.  Got to get over that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> It is now almost 3 am.  Long day today. Lost a goat---the one in my avatar---this time to UC (urinary calculi). Similar to kidney stones in humans.  All these years I feared this particular problem the most, because we had so many male goats, and it is so common with them, and there's rarely a good outcome, but it never happened. This goat had been the easy keeper, never sick a day in almost 14 years.
> 
> This time I was lucky to figure out what was wrong soon, while he was still in good shape. Guess I had prepared for this.  Loaded him on the truck and took him to the vet, emergency after hours, mostly after dark. The young vet was not able to perform the procedure necessary. I watched.  Can't help but wonder, if a more experienced vet had been on call, could they have done it, but that is water under the bridge. You are extremely lucky if it works anyway. Didn't get out of there until almost 9 pm.
> 
> Feeding too much grain (cheap) is a contributing factor.  We never fed them grain.  Sometimes it just happens.  They said larger breed goats don't have as long a life expectancy as smaller breeds, same as with dogs. If that's true he had a long healthy life.
> 
> It seems like events that require a vet often happen on weekends or holidays. I've almost come to dread holidays and weekends for that reason.  But that's either just coincidence, or I remembered those times more vividly.  Got to get over that.
> 
> View attachment 45003



Nancy, 

So sorry to hear of your loss.  

Try to focus on the 14 years of good health and happiness that your goat enjoyed while in your care.

B


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Nancy, Try to focus on the 14 years of good health and happiness that your goat enjoyed while in your care.
> 
> B



Good advice, Bea.  I am fine. Let's all of us have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Thanksgiving to All!


----------



## NancyNGA

That's a pretty song, Meanderer.  I think Thanksgiving may be my favorite holiday, for many reasons. 

 Hope you and your family have a great day today!


----------



## Pappy

Thought of you Nancy when I saw it. Goat caravan and has absolutely nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> ... Goat caravan and has absolutely nothing to do with this thread.


Of course it does, Pappy.  There is enough in that old picture to think about for hours.  :hatlaugh: T/Y


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm a little worried about Rusty.  He just stares out into the woods, and looks and listens for his buddies (not)...even in the dark.  I knew this would happen. He seems even more wild and erratic now, but hopefully that will change.  Always the problem child, I told my best friend years ago, I bet he'll be the last one standing.  I think most of the others could have coped more easily with being alone.  Certainly better without him around. I'm tempted to feel sorry for him.

 Isn't it ironic that the goat that was the meanest to all the other goats, is the one now shedding a tear, and lost, because there is no one left to pick fights with.  Poetic justice in a way.


----------



## NancyNGA

I like this... layful:


----------



## maggiemae

Awww, Nancy, I hate you lost another one.  How many do you have left now?  Have you considered adding another one that is not a young one?  I bet the vet knows of people that want to have a goat adopted.  Yep, any animal emergency comes at the most un-opportune time.  That's just life!  Rusty is just grieving in his own way.  Even though he tended to be the "bully", they were all part of the "pack"!


----------



## Meanderer

The 'Wrigley' goat you've never heard of


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Awww, Nancy, I hate you lost another one.  How many do you have left now?  Have you considered adding another one that is not a young one?  I bet the vet knows of people that want to have a goat adopted.  Yep, any animal emergency comes at the most un-opportune time.  That's just life!  Rusty is just grieving in his own way.  Even though he tended to be the "bully", they were all part of the "pack"!


Rusty is the last one. I've thought about this day coming, for a long time.  I've thought about getting another older one.  It would be easy to find one like that, or 10.  But then I'd just have the same problem again, eventually.  And he'd probably beat up on the new goat and I'd have to separate them. 

I sat with him an hour yesterday, and another hour again today. He's eating and drinking fine. He has just never cared much for people, or other goats---can't get along with them, but not happy without them. I'll see how it goes first. Maybe he'll settle down. I think he is a survivor, in the sense that he would not just mope around and not eat.

I've thought about asking the new neighbors with all the goats, donkeys, alpacas, etc, if they would take him. I'd be willing to pay for his keep. They don't have enough pasture. Maybe I could trade pasture time in the summer if they would take him.   Or maybe I could just toss him over their fence and leave town. (Our properties adjoin on the back side). HA!

_"Plot Twist!"  _


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> The 'Wrigley' goat you've never heard of...


Meanderer, it looks like the Navy is having similar problems with goats---it takes two.

November 16, 2016

_ANNAPOLIS, Md. — The U.S. Naval Academy has welcomed a new goat to the mascot herd, Bill XXXVII. _

Media outlets report that after the death of Bill XXXV due to illness, the Naval Academy decided Bill XXXVI should have a shipmate next to him on the sidelines to keep morale high.

Introducing Bill XXXVII (supposed to have made his debut this season, 2017)


----------



## maggiemae

LOL, I can picture you tossing him over the fence and then him beating you back home!  That was nice that you sat with him....animals understand much more than we give them credit for!  When ever we have had to take a dog to the vet because it was time to let them go, the others would want to go outside and watch us leave in the car and they would be very sedate. I think they just knew what was going on.  Very emotional!


----------



## Pappy

How about this Army goat mascot of the Royal Regiment of Wales?


----------



## Meanderer

...the other Bill, the Goat.   "GO NAVY"!


----------



## NancyNGA

*maggiemae*, I was so caught up in the goat stuff, I forgot to ask how your holiday went?  Guess we creamed Ga Tech.   Does this mean we have to play Auburn again? :eewwk: 

Rusty wants nothing to do with me.  Grudgingly ate 3 gingersnaps, then walked away to stare into the woods.  Saw 4 deer below the barn outside the fence.  Wonder if he would try to follow them.   He didn't seem too interested. 

Just came up with a better idea---ask the neighbors if I could *rent* one of their goats.  That might be doable.  I'm going to call them after tomorrow.  I wish this weekend would be over.  In fact I want this whole year to be over.  Except for January, I think it was worse than any year when I was still working.  Constantly little bad things happening, not just one or two events.

Just logged on to my old fitness forum and found out the administator has a steady girlfriend. This is big news. I am so happy for him.  He is a good guy.  He was just in a rut.  Been there. 

Closet is on hold.  Maybe I'll get back to it later tonight.  Finished mowing the back lawn. Just set the cutting height higher and it was fine.  The rear wheels on the mower won't turn backwards. Studying YouTube videos. Common problem---many "solutions."


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Just came up with a better idea---ask the neighbors if I could *rent* one of their goats.  That might be doable.  I'm going to call them after tomorrow.



How about a rescue goat, I have seen various groups that rehome full size and pygmy goats.  

Even Rusty would get a kick out of a couple cute little pygmy goats.


----------



## NancyNGA

But Bea...
First of all, Rusty would beat the cr@p out of a pigmy goat. The poor thing would be cowering in a corner or behind a tree all the time. 

 And don't you see the problem with a permanent goat?  Either Rusty or the new goat will eventually die.  Then I have another lonely goat who needs a companion.  I can't keep that property out there forever, can't keep getting more goats.  It has to come to an end...sometime...before I do.  LOL!


----------



## maggiemae

Thanks, Nancy, had a good Thanksgiving.  We did a turkey in one of those "oil less" fryers (bought it last year) and it was so tender and golden brown.  I hate frying a turkey with oil...too much clean up the next day.  May sound crazy to most people but not roasting a  turkey in the oven saves you a lot of time and cooking space.  I guess it's a "Southern Thing"? LOL    I blew leaves today while Mike and son were at the GA/GA Tech game.  After 2-1/2 hours of using the blower, gotta "ice" my right elbow!  UGH  And I only got half of the yard done.  But I refuse to put up outside Christmas lights until the yard is clear of leaves.  I am beginning to think I am border line OCD!  Seems like everything must go in an order.

I think Rusty will eventually adjust to being the only one there.  I get where your coming from with not adding anymore goats.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  We did a turkey in one of those "oil less" fryers (bought it last year) and it was so tender and golden brown.  I hate frying a turkey with oil...too much clean up the next day.  May sound crazy to most people but not roasting a  turkey in the oven saves you a lot of time and cooking space.  I guess it's a "Southern Thing"? ...



I had never heard of oil less fryers until now. :shrug:  (I barely heard of the deep frying method, LOL)  Just pulled up some videos. Looks like a great idea.  I never liked oven roasted turkey, or maybe I was just never around any good cooks. I tried it once.  Never again.  Glad it turned out well for you.


----------



## maggiemae

We are going to try some other meats.  We love to do chicken legs on our regular butane grill (after I skin them) just add some garlic salt and pepper before you grill and they are great.  We want to try some ribs in the oil less fryer.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> We are going to try some other meats.  We love to do chicken legs on our regular butane grill (after I skin them) just add some garlic salt and pepper before you grill and they are great.  We want to try some ribs in the oil less fryer.


I would like to try a Boston butt pork roast.  My favorite cut.  Lots of fat. LOL!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

_Yes!
_See the difference... 

Pork shoulder roast. Mmmmm...FAT!  

Pork loin roast.  Yuck!  No fat!


----------



## Pappy

Sorry Nancy but I saw this on Facebook.


----------



## NancyNGA

No apologies necessary, Pappy.  They burp a lot too.     It's all those stomachs they have and all that bacteria chomping away at the food.  Same as cows.


----------



## NancyNGA

Rusty is doing better.  His staring into the woods looks more like watching for danger now, rather than looking for the herd. Head darts around too much.  Probably comes from a guilty conscience.  Think I'll leave things the way they are.  He isn't real happy, but he made a lot of other goats unhappy in their lifetimes. 

Meanwhile I woke up this morning to the _*6th day*_ of humming this earworm song.  That may be a record, so it deserves a memorial video.  Reminds me of high school.  :sentimental:layful:

The Poni-Tails - Born Too Late (1958)


----------



## NancyNGA

Monday...unintended exercise.

I had forgotten all about the boat.  It has been sitting upright, and was almost full of rainwater.  Bailed it out, pulled it up the hill, and turned it over.  At least I can still do it. 

While down there, two new mysteries...

Less than 10 feet from the cabin. What dug this hole?  It is about 8-10" diameter. Too small for a coyote I think. Fox or skunk?  I hope fox.  I've gotten brief glimpses of fox out there recently.  They are very shy. 






This one is a real puzzle.  This lamp was under the porch.  It used to be inside the cabin.  How did it get there and why?  Did I take it out on the porch myself?  I don't think so. 






There is always something unusual out there it seems, if you're observant enough. I haven't been lately.  Four deer at once last time was a bit odd.


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe you need to be around the cabin more often, Nancy. You don't want it to appear deserted.


----------



## 911

I have seen this thread for some time and I wanted to write a post, but didn't want anyone to think that I was whining. I retired from the Pennsylvania State Police three years ago. Only two weeks after I retired, I was called by my former Supervisor and asked if I would drop by to the Academy sometime, but call him first. A week later, I decided to call and go see what was on his mind. He offered me a position (part time) to teach two different courses at the Academy to new recruits and existing Troopers for advancement purposes. I thought that it may be fun, so I went for it. Now, three years later, I am still doing it, but want to give it up.

The problem is that I have the feeling that he truly believes that I am on for the long haul. I want to leave on good turns, but something tells me that my Supervisor isn't going to like it and yes, he can be a real you-know-what if he doesn't get his own way. I thought about taking him out to lunch and tell him that I want to leave. That way, he won't make a scene in public. He wears plain clothes, so no one will know that we are Troopers. My wife suggested that I just walk into his office and say good-bye. That's a terrible idea. I have to give notice to save credibility with my fellow Troopers. 

What do you think would work? (I just read my post and it reminds me of the posts that I used to read in the Dear Abby columns.)


----------



## Meanderer

Everyone I know, who let themselves be talked into coming back from retirement in a semi- position, lived to regret it.  Just give him your notice and let him get over it.  There is a time when we all become dispensable.  Enjoy it!


----------



## NancyNGA

Sorry for not replying 911, I've been out of town all afternoon.

You know your supervisor better than we do. Even if he's likely to just raise his voice so that the others in the office would wonder what's going on, then I agree with your idea.  If it's easy to arrange lunch with just the two of you, I don't think you can go wrong doing it that way.  I like to avoid drama.

Thanks for replying Meanderer.  Anyone else? Please feel free.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I agree with a quiet lunch.

I would also try to hand him a solution to his problem, along with your resignation.  

Try to offer up a couple of potential candidates for the job to help soften the blow.

If all else fails blame it on your wife!

Good luck!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> I would also try to hand him a solution to his problem, along with your resignation.
> 
> Try to offer up a couple of potential candidates for the job to help soften the blow.


That is a great idea.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Monday...unintended exercise.
> 
> I had forgotten all about the boat.  It has been sitting upright, and was almost full of rainwater.  Bailed it out, pulled it up the hill, and turned it over.  At least I can still do it.
> 
> While down there, two new mysteries...
> 
> Less than 10 feet from the cabin. What dug this hole?  It is about 8-10" diameter. Too small for a coyote I think. Fox or skunk?  I hope fox.  I've gotten brief glimpses of fox out there recently.  They are very shy.
> 
> This one is a real puzzle.  This lamp was under the porch.  It used to be inside the cabin.  How did it get there and why?  Did I take it out on the porch myself?  I don't think so.
> 
> There is always something unusual out there it seems, if you're observant enough. I haven't been lately.  Four deer at once last time was a bit odd.



How about asking Santa for some sort of surveillance or trail camera that you could set up to keep an eye on things.  Nothing that would be permanent but something that you could move to different locations.  I suppose it could end up under the porch with the lamp, it's just a thought!

Good luck with the mystery!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> How about asking Santa for some sort of surveillance or trail camera that you could set up to keep an eye on things.  Nothing that would be permanent but something that you could move to different locations.  I suppose it could end up under the porch with the lamp, it's just a thought!


You know what, Bea?! I'd almost rather not know what is going on out there.  If I got a picture of someone, what would I do with it? Just open a can of worms.  It's a good thing I didn't lock the door.  I'd probably have to repair a window.  I think I would rather pretend there is some kind of levitation force out there that just lifted that lamp up and out and under.     But I'll think about it.  It might be a good idea.   




By the way, did you cook a pumpkin pie/pudding for Thanksgiving?  I had planned it, but just got around to it last night. I had one of the big cans of pumpkin, so decided to make one pie with crust {gasp!}, and dump the rest in a pan. It's not beautiful, two knife marks to test doneness, but it tastes pretty good.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Maybe you are right, what happens in the woods should stay in the woods.

I did make a batch of filling and I added 1/4 t of cayenne pepper to the mixture.  

The pepper was a good move, next time I will up it to a 1/2 t, it blended well with the cinnamon, ginger, nutmeg and cloves.  I probably should toss out my ancient spices and start over with fresh ones but I really hate to do that.  Maybe I'll just start buying a frozen pie once a year or better yet stop at a local restaurant and buy a slice.


----------



## 911

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree with a quiet lunch.
> 
> I would also try to hand him a solution to his problem, along with your resignation.
> 
> Try to offer up a couple of potential candidates for the job to help soften the blow.
> 
> If all else fails blame it on your wife!
> 
> Good luck!!!




Great idea. Why didn't I think of that? She does have broad shoulders. I'm going with the lunch idea. I will be sure my locker is cleaned out and then meet him at the restaurant. That way, I will have no reason to have to go back to the office. I forgot to say, "Thanks!"


----------



## maggiemae

911, thanks for joining our conversation.  Dang, if you are ready to fully retire then that is your choice.  I think honesty is the best policy and just say it's time for you to "hang it up".  Believe me, they will find a replacement and the world will not end.  You have paid your "dues" and it is time for you to enjoy your life with your lovely wife!  Don't let time slip away and have regrets.

Nancy, I had totally forgotten about your boat too!  Gosh, you have too many projects out there.  Have you got the cabin locked and secured?  Don't need any "homeless" people or unruly teenagers  taking up residency while you are away.  You might want to rent it out for some peace of mind.

Could be a fox hole out there.  What ever it was, they did a perfect engineering job of making it semicircular!


----------



## treeguy64

I never have to retire because I never really worked for anyone other than myself, for most of my life, and then I worked when I felt like it.  I have cut back (pun, for me) on the amount of jobs I now accept, but I can't envision a time when I'll want to not do anything that earns me a few bucks.  I'm happiest when I'm doing things that involve physical work, including freebies I do around my own properties.  Staying busy is the key to keeping happy, at least for me.  I'm sure we all know individuals who retired and then showed up in the obits, shortly thereafter.


----------



## NancyNGA

treeguy64 said:


> I never have to retire because I never really worked for anyone other than myself, for most of my life, and then I worked when I felt like it.  I have cut back (pun, for me) on the amount of jobs I now accept, but I can't envision a time when I'll want to not do anything that earns me a few bucks.  I'm happiest when I'm doing things that involve physical work, including freebies I do around my own properties.  Staying busy is the key to keeping happy, at least for me.  I'm sure we all know individuals who retired and then showed up in the obits, shortly thereafter.



Thanks for stopping by, treeguy.  I see you are an arborist.  Dangerous job isn't it? Any injuries?  Were you ever a tree climber?  I've watched them take out some trees on my property.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...
> Nancy, I had totally forgotten about your boat too!  Gosh, you have too many projects out there.  Have you got the cabin locked and secured?  Don't need any "homeless" people or unruly teenagers  taking up residency while you are away.  You might want to rent it out for some peace of mind.
> 
> Could be a fox hole out there.  What ever it was, they did a perfect engineering job of making it semicircular!


I hope it's not a skunk. :eewwk: I'll take a closer look next time and sniff around. 

I probably mentioned this already, but the cabin has custom sized steel doors.  When I kept the cabin all locked, intruders busted out the door jamb to get in once, and took everything of value, including a window AC unit. I keep nothing of value in there now and the door unlocked.   I'd rather they just open the door than break out a window.  That lamp was probably the only thing in there one person could carry out alone.  LOL!  The fence cut down on some of the problems.  Hard to get a vehicle in there now.

Yes, I've got lots of irons in the fire, but things are easier in the winter.  No lawns to take care of.  I've been like a zombie lately.  A couple more days and I'll snap out of it, I hope.  

How's it going with you?  Got your momentum back? Getting ready for Christmas now?


----------



## treeguy64

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks for stopping by, treeguy.  I see you are an arborist.  Dangerous job isn't it? Any injuries?  Were you ever a tree climber?  I've watched them take out some trees on my property.


  I STILL climb for my company.  If I wanted to do some research, I'm sure I'd find I'm one of the older CA's still climbing, although I heard about a seventy-three year old climber, not too long ago.  OTJ, I can usually outwork my crew, although I've noticed my recovery time has gradually stretched to 2-3 days rather than being rough and ready the very next day.  My profession is the third most dangerous one in the US:  Every month I get our fatality reports.  Usually, five to ten guys are killed, per month, while working on tree jobs.  Another equal number of "civilians" die each month when they attempt DIY tree jobs.  I am careful, knock on wood!  Pun intended!


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm impressed, treeguy.  I posted this earlier, but another shot may be appropriate now, just to emphasize how dangerous your profession is.  Taken from my house 4 years ago. Two chainsaws. He took this down in big chunks after this shot, until it got short enough to fall without hitting anything.


----------



## maggiemae

We have had them climb trees here too but not that high!  We need alot of trees cleared here but I want to make sure they are insured.  We get flyers on our mailbox all the time wanting to cut down our trees  while they are in the neighborhood but what should I look out for?  I know most tree removal companies want the "hard woods" to resell.  That is fine with me!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> We have had them climb trees here too but not that high! We need alot of trees cleared here but I want to make sure they are insured. We get flyers on our mailbox all the time wanting to cut down our trees while they are in the neighborhood but what should I look out for? I know most tree removal companies want the "hard woods" to resell. That is fine with me!


They said those two pines we had cut down were worthless because they were too big to be good for timber.  I forget why.  They hauled off short chunks to the landfill. 

This is a picture of my neighbor's yard from the back now. He owns both those houses. There are 5 large trees, any of which could damage a house. Surely he isn't going to leave all those?  We'll see... 

  Are we going to do better than last time against Auburn tomorrow? I think I'll watch the first quarter, and decide whether to continue watching or not. LOL!


----------



## treeguy64

maggiemae said:


> We have had them climb trees here too but not that high!  We need alot of trees cleared here but I want to make sure they are insured.  We get flyers on our mailbox all the time wanting to cut down our trees  while they are in the neighborhood but what should I look out for?  I know most tree removal companies want the "hard woods" to resell.  That is fine with me!



The most important thing to look for is their liability insurance.  Ask for their COI (Certificate of Insurance-sometimes called COC, POI, POC, COLI, etc.) and then call the company to verify the cert is genuine.  In many cases it won't be.  After that, look at what they have on while they work.  All properly run companies have their workers in proper PPE, Personal Protection Equipment:  Helmets, eye protection, muffs while running chainsaws and chippers, chaps when cutting on the ground, ropes and saddles while aloft, harnesses for bucket gigs, gloves when handling wood and brush (not mandated by ANSI, at this point), proper state and local licensing and permits to remove trees, etc., etc.  Most of the tree professionals I know, and my company, as well, have little interest in selling the wood they generate, unless they have a mill that is associated with their company (pretty rare).  Most downed trees are taken to wood recyclers for mulch production.  In cases where a truly enormous tree has valuable wood, there can be sales for production lumber, but that is rare when it comes to homeowner jobs.


----------



## NancyNGA

Found a picture on the internet of a great uncle, named George (1829-1916). Looks like a real character.  The family in that branch didn't have much imagination picking names.  Seems like half the relatives are named either George or Nancy.  :shrug: 







Georgia 10; Auburn 7, @ Half


----------



## maggiemae

I am beginning to think the officials want Auburn to win this game!  Some questionable "flags" in my opinion!


----------



## maggiemae

Thanks Treeguy for the information....I worked for a Commercial General Contractor for over 30 years and have looked at many Insurance Certificates and had to verify many!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I am beginning to think the officials want Auburn to win this game!  Some questionable "flags" in my opinion!


Yeah, I've lost count of all the penalties now.  A nail biter, so far.  I'm watching online.

_Update_: Georgia 28, Auburn 7

:banana:


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I think we have this one "in the bag"!  Go Dawgs!!  Happy, Happy!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, I think we have this one "in the bag"!  Go Dawgs!!  Happy, Happy!



Georgia 28, Auburn 7,  Final!  :grin:

.
.
.
That was fun!


----------



## maggiemae

Got my outside Christmas lights put up today (was nice semi-warm weather).  Got the tree put up and let the grandkids put the decorations on it after school.  It's not perfect where they placed them but I don't care, they had fun.  They did enjoy me telling them about the ornaments that were their mother's and uncle when they were little.  Seems the older I get, all this decorating for the holidays has become a chore.  And then it's take it all down and pack it up again in three weeks! UGH  Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Got my outside Christmas lights put up today (was nice semi-warm weather).  Got the tree put up and let the grandkids put the decorations on it after school.  It's not perfect where they placed them but I don't care, they had fun.  They did enjoy me telling them about the ornaments that were their mother's and uncle when they were little.  Seems the older I get, all this decorating for the holidays has become a chore.  And then it's take it all down and pack it up again in three weeks! UGH  Does anyone else feel like this?


I think it's worth it if you've got children to see them.  Nice that they enjoyed hearing your stories about the ornaments.  I've got a few boxes that are at least 60 years old.  I'm afraid to touch them, they are so fragile looking.  Also have a strand or two of the big clunky lights.   I just used new lights, no ornaments, no tinsel, on the tree last time I did the tree.

I've already missed getting outside lights up before most everyone leaves town here.  May decide on the spur of the moment to do something later.  Actually when I had some new light sets draped over the stairway last year, to untangle and stretch them out, that was enough decorations for me inside the house. I may just scatter some on the stairs again this year.  LOL!  

Repost (was on Photobucket)


----------



## NancyNGA

Tuesday morning I could only connect to secure websites (URLs beginning with https:,  but not http: ).  Same problem with Chrome, IE11 and Edge, connected by ethernet, or WiFi through the gateway.

*Except for Senior Forums*,  all you had to do was add the 's' and any site I had bookmarked, and most all others, eventually got redirected and resolved.  Of course that is just a work around, but at least it allowed you to function normally while trying to troubleshoot.   Right now I'm using the cellphone as a WiFi hotspot, again, just to get on here, and everything is hunky-dory. 

Different people have had different things that they claimed were the problem.  Everything from malware hijacking browsers, firewalls, corrupted files, to delinquent payments on internet bill.  Don't see a pattern.   I've tried just about everything, even calling and chatting with AT&T, and a system restore before the Windows 1709 update.

Anyway Tuesday afternoon I just took the day off  and checked on Rusty.  Poured two cups of coffee in a jar with a lid, walked to the barn and sat for an hour.  He tolerates my presence, and eats my gingersnaps.  Tiny little tree next to my chair.  About the only red one you see around here.



I'm not a superstitious person, but it seems like the cyberspace spirits are trying to tell me something.  The last drastic thing I'm going to try, I'll try after I log out here. :wave:


----------



## NancyNGA

No one will believe this.  The problem was the very first thing I tried, and the one I thought was stupidest---delinquent bill!!! 

*IF (*you don't want details*) GO TO 10
*
I had already called AT&T Tuesday, and they assured me my bill was paid up to date.  I've been on autopay for years.  This made no sense anyway.  Why would I get partial service? 

Found all this out by accident when I called AT&T TECHNICAL SUPPORT this afternoon.  This time a nasty prerecorded message said,  *'You have an upaid balance of $XXX, would you like to pay this right now by credit card or a bank draft?  Please answer "YES" or "NO".  If the answer is "No" please hang up!'

*So uncool. :lol:

Called back to BILL PAY Support. After they convinced me it wasn't a mistake I paid it, and as soon as I hung up the phone, everything  was working fine! 

They called back this evening to explain what happened and how they were going to fix it.  Turns out when I changed over from DSL to fiber optics, 4+ months ago, they created another separate account with just $40/month for the AT&T internet service (Uverse).   They were supposed to modify and transfer the old billing account (DSL, house phone and Direct TV) over to that new account, but didn't.  I was unaware of this new account, so did not put it on autopay (or ever pay it), and they have been charging me for the old DSL all along. 

They are going to send a $255 refund check, reduce the $40 to $30 (permanent), and lower the house phone bill from $38 to $19.   :shrug:

Except for that nasty message from TECHNICAL SUPPORT, I thought they were very nice.

This is mostly my fault. So much mail comes from AT&T, I've quit opening the stuff, and hate checking bills online.  Checking bills just keeps you upset all the time, and makes you cranky.

*10 CONTINUE*

Meanwhile the heater went out on the truck this afternoon.  Not the fan, just the heat---intermittent hot and cold.    Only 24 days left in this year.  I'm going to force myself to crawl over the finish line to 2018.    One shot of Old Crow, straight, and now I'm ready for the next little challenge. 

_Bring it on!_


----------



## maggiemae

Looks like a Sugar Maple.   Are they talking about snow in your area tomorrow?  Just suppose to be a dusting here.  The roads are still too warm to cause any problems.  Glad I don't have to venture out anymore.  I remember the days at work worrying about the 28 mile drive north to get home and the roads were getting worse by the minutes!  Let It Snow!

We are with Comcast for our internet service and Norton Security is included.  It scans daily and will "pop-up" and let us know they blocked an insecure site.  Hope you get your problems resolved.  Just saw you got it fixed.  We also get so much "junk mail" everyday!  I pay everything online!  Back in the summer I sent a check to a doctor's office through the mail and someone (I still think it was someone at the accounts receivable dept. at the doctor's office) washed our check and paid almost $400 rent payment to someone in Alabama and used the account number for purchases at a Target in Atlanta.  We had to close our account and reopen a new one.  What a pain having to go online and change the banking info on the accounts.  I also check our bank accounts online every day.  That is how I caught the fraud on our account so quickly.  The girl at the bank said you would be surprised how many people never check their accounts until they are wiped out by fraud.


----------



## NancyNGA

Could be a sweet gum.  They look a lot alike.   It's supposed to get down below freezing Saturday night, but the rain should be gone by then. I remember driving on icy roads in Ohio.  Winters were way too long there.  Freezing rain is the only thing that worries me here.  Power lines come down.  

Yeah, I should at least check banking and credit card records.  I do occasionally but not every month. They just sent me a new credit card and I have to change the expiration date on every site that I use it for autopay.  

By the way, I so wanted UGA to get a chance to play Ohio State.  They always look down their noses at the SEC.  I don't know anything about it really, but it's fun to talk about it.  LOL!


----------



## NancyNGA

All weekend, and this morning, I've been getting emails, robo calls, and text messages from AT&T saying ... "the equipment you ordered has been shipped and should arrive by 8pm Monday via USPS." .. _What!??? ​..._  Maybe computer generated messages sent out automatically, when a new account is created? Or the refund check?  :shrug:  

I like to speculate on what might happen, rather than wait and see, so I can have my plan of attack ready. 

Also I've been invaded by stinkbugs. Every once in a while one shows up on the lampshade near my computer and I zap it with bug spray.  Occasionally I must disturb them and the stink happens. How do they get in the house?  Will this cold snap stop them?



Finally, when the cabin sits untouched for months, and no one enters, there is no dust.  Downstairs in the guest bedroom there was no dust, until I started sleeping there. Is the dust following me around.  

 So many unanswered questions.  layful:


----------



## Meanderer

Ode To The Stink Bug


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Ode To The Stink Bug



:lol:

Fished a dead stink bug out of the trash and for sure it is the _brown marmorated stink bug.  __"Brown marmorated stink bugs are an invasive species from Asia that arrived in Pennsylvania in 1996." _But regular old stink bugs have been around for decades.  I remember seeing them as a kid, and our dog coming home smelling like them.  At least I'm not alone.

They're Baacckk!

_"Creepy-crawly stink bugs are currently infesting homes across the country, expelling pungent fumes whenever anyone inadvertently squashes the aptly named pests. The fall marks their annual migration into rural houses where they seek warm shelter, but the insects are now appearing in larger droves than ever before. ..."  - September, 2017_


----------



## Pappy

Haven’t seen a stink bug in Florida yet, but have found a couple of these in the bathroom. Wanna trade?


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Haven’t seen a stink bug in Florida yet, but have found a couple of these in the bathroom. Wanna trade?



    Pappy, I don't need to trade.  I got those already.  Everyone below the Mason-Dixon line has those. 
:notfair:

l
l
I wonder if there's an _Ode to the Cockroach.  LOL!_


----------



## Pappy

[h=1]Jessica Garcia[/h]
[h=2]Ode to the Cockroach[/h]O Beautiful Pestilence
Despoiler of peace and quiet,
Your unseen presence causes fear and chaos.
Scattering, scuttling across countertops,
Twitching antennae detecting delicacies left by generous hosts.
You hold court over the kitchen.
Fleeing that “Shoe from the Sky”, and
The death knell of Raid© . . .
Nothing can stop you.
Not the shrieks of distressed maidens,
Nor even nuclear winter.
How is it that you, such a small
And seemingly insignificant insect
Has managed to outlive much larger Masters of Terror?​


----------



## NancyNGA

:lol1:  Pappy!


I'll be more careful what I wish for, from now on.


----------



## NancyNGA

The equipment I ordered (not) from AT&T arrived.  It was just a set of papers explaining how to set up a new DIGITAL house phone service through the fiber optics cable.  This explains why the fee would go down from $38/mo to $19/mo.  I have 5 days to set it up, and call in to have it switched over.  

It looks like I would have only two choices:

1. Only one house phone hard wired to the gateway
2.  Connect a  cordless base phone unit to the gateway and put handsets wherever else I want service in the house

I hate to lose my old fashioned wall phone. It is in one central location in the hallway upstairs, and I hardly ever use any other one. I'd have to string a phone line across the hallway to get to it. 

 But this could be a good thing in the long run.  I already have a cordless base unit with a few handsets. Not sure if I have any choice anyway. The rep who was explaining the new charges didn't even ask if I wanted this option.  It's clear they are discouraging use of old phone lines. If anything ever goes wrong, they probably won't be happy to service it.  It might be best just to go with the flow and make the switch to the 21st century.  

Still thinking....   More later ... maybe ...


----------



## Meanderer

Ode to Coffee and Landlines


----------



## NancyNGA

That's exactly like my wall phone except it is push button.  I like it, not because it's old, I found it at Radio Shack just a few years ago, but because the receiver doesn't fall off the hook every time you pass by it.  The new wall phones, without the hook don't work well on the wall.  

Thanks for another ode. The last few lines are perfect:

_"I miss those days. I love these days. Don’t get me wrong. I love them for different reasons, for finding my niche ... .... Remembering where he came from, he is blind to where he goes."_


----------



## maggiemae

Umm, are you talking about getting rid of your landline and going with AT&T through their cable line?  We have phone service through comcast and every time I call them to discuss getting rid of the phone service because we get so many unknown callers, they talk me out of it.  I get most wanted calls through my cell phone.  Our power and cable was off for almost three days this weekend because of the snow here and it sure was nice not getting those annoying unwanted calls on the "home" phone. I have one of those phones with a base and then two handsets.  But it is still is annoying to run to a phone when it is ringing and look at the "caller ID" and realize it is an "unknown caller" and not pick up!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae, I've been thinking about getting rid of the landline because of those telemarketer calls, then got a device that has blocked most of them.   I get one ring only on most calls. They have gotten clever and use the same area code and exchange as my number, so it's tricky to block all of them.  For those I just wait to see if they leave a message (after 5 rings).  None of them have.  That device may still work.  Haven't got that far yet.  I prefer it to the cell phone for making calls out. 

This will be on fiber optics cable, same as the internet service.   Just like DSL except on this new cable.  They did run the new cable on the electric poles here, so it's still vulnerable to trees going down, but not to all the troubles the old copper lines had.  Maybe they will bury it in the future, I don't know.  I think it's worth a try anyway. The cost is $19/month.  Tomorrow is the first day I can activate it. We'll see....

So how much snow did you get?  We got zero here.   Just on the edge of it.  Nice not to think about having to go to work, isn't it?


----------



## NancyNGA

I was sitting in a lawn chair, drinking coffee, and Rusty decided to get right up in my face for a minute or two, then ignored me for the rest of the afternoon.  He just doesn't like people.  His twin sister was the same way. It wasn't so obvious before, because he was just doing what the other goats did. The four deer were back.


----------



## Pappy

Rusty’s a handsome guy. I see he’s not too excited around people.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Rusty’s a handsome guy. I see he’s not too excited around people.


Pappy, wouldn't it be nice to have a long tongue like a goat or a cow. You would never need to carry handkerchief (video). :yuk:


----------



## NancyNGA

Phone:
Plugged in the base phone, got online and it was activated instantly.  Doesn't appear to work for old fashioned rotary dial phones. 

There are more things you can activate:

Call Forwarding (busy, exclusive, or no answer)
Call Blocking (block up to 20 numbers), and Anonymous call blocking (those with hidden caller ID). Not sure if that includes "caller unknown" 
Call Screening (accept up to 20 numbers)
Voicemail

Don't know if these things will play nice with the device I already have that blocks calls, or with the answering machine on the base.  I'm taking a break before experimenting further.  Need to experience a simple success for at least a few hours in order to build up some confidence before proceeding.  LOL!

Still haven't completely given up on activating the old house wiring. Don't know why really.*[SUP]*[/SUP]*  I guess just to see if it can be done.:shrug: Trying to translate this rather old answer, from an AT&T forum, into English. 

POTS - Plain Old Telephone Service


[SUP]***[/SUP]A reason---so there can be one nice looking phone downstairs, and a wall phone upstairs. 


_Update 7:30 pm_: 

My blocking device works just fine on the new phone, and has more options than the phone service, like wild card numbers (blocks 80*, 88*, etc). So the only AT&T option I might be interested in is Call Forwarding (exclusive). You might be able to use this to receive calls from businesses and avoid giving them your cellphone number to sell.  I think that happened with Tractor Supply this summer. 

All the house phones are still working, even the rotary dial one, but I expect that will change.  After reading over that AT&T forum answer, I think I understand it, except exactly how to wire the double jack wall plate.  I may have done that already on the upstairs hall phone, but skipping the wall plate.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, we got about 8" of snow.  We have lots of pine limbs down here in our yard.  But none fell on power lines.  I am getting rid of those suckers!  But lots of pine and hard woods down in our subdivision.  Saw several cars with trees across them in their driveways.  The worst thing was no heat!  We have natural gas heat but when the power goes out...no blower because it is electric!  I turned on the gas fireplace logs and it kept the den pretty warm (which is where we slept on Saturday night) until early Sunday morning and the thermostat would not get above 58 degrees because it was 22 degrees outside!  We had bought some battery operated lanterns from Home Depot last year and they put out some nice light.  I don't like to burn candles any more.  Anyway, we survived and I don't want anymore snow this winter!

What sort of  phone blocking device do you have?  I have been looking into NOMOROBO but have not made a commitment.  Comcast offers it for free.  Don't know if it is free for other providers.

Rusty is a cutie...I think he just wanted to be acknowledged!


----------



## NancyNGA

OMG, 8 inches!!! That would shut the entire town down here.  I think we've only had that much a couple of times since I've lived here. I know how miserable it is to be without power in the winter.  

Once we were without electricity for about 5 days. I lived in an all electric apartment then.  Had to sleep bundled up in my coat a few nights, and put stuff from the freezer out on the balcony.   I used to have a gas water heater, so at least you could have 130 degree instant coffee. LOL!  I have one gas space heater in one room upstairs that works well. 

Freezing rain is worse because it takes down trees and power lines EVERYWHERE, even where there aren't trees.

Glad you got through it with no damage.  It sure makes you appreciate the little things in life when power finally comes back on, doesn't it.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...What sort of  phone blocking device do you have?  I have been looking into NOMOROBO but have not made a commitment.  Comcast offers it for free.  Don't know if it is free for other providers. ...


I forgot about your other question.  It's called a Digitone ProSeries Blocker.  It's rather expensive.  It was one of those toys I wanted to get, just for the heck of it.  Turned out to be better than I expected. It will block up to 1000 area codes, so I've blocked all the 1-8XX numbers. That alone takes care of a lot of the nuisance calls.  You have to be more creative blocking the others.  They've learned how to fake numbers from your area code and exchange now.  In fact they've even taken my phone number and just scrambled the last 4 digits to fake a caller ID.   

If it continues I might just make my phone into a call out only phone.   I use it a lot to find my cell phone when I misplace it. LOL!


----------



## NancyNGA

I wouldn't exactly say I've been putting out fires lately; more like stomping out little embers that fly around.   Too many and too minor to discuss, but lots of them together provide a great excuse to procrastinate on important things.   I'm getting behind again.

Got the new latex pillow. Error on confirmed delivery by Amazon made me think for 24 hours that porch pirates got it.  I've never had porch pirates before. Great pillow, btw!  Will order a second one after Christmas is over. 

The heater in the truck has been working, for the most part. If I can make it through February, I can put off fixing that until next November.   Meanwhile maybe something major will conk out and I'll just get a new truck. layful:

Old house phone line got deactivated yesterday. According to an old (2013) AT&T brochure, all you have to do to activate all the house phone jacks is open the old DSL box on the house outside, pull out one wire, then plug the router into any phone jack in the house. I'm skeptical, but in case it works,  I've been trying to think of a way to run another phone line from the basement, or somewhere, in the wall, nearer to the router.

Headed out there right now to try it.  Nothing to lose, right??? nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

There were *two* wires to pull out, not one. 

Even the wall phone works! You can even *receive* calls on my old rotary dial phone, just can't dial out, but who wants to dial out on that. 



The only thing odd is you get a half dozen short dial tone beeps when you first pick up the phones to call out. Could that be voicemail, activated automatically? I don't want voicemail! On to try and stomp out voicemail.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, on the bottom of the newer rotary phones with buttons,there is a switch"Rotary or Tone".  You want "Tone".  Yours sounds like its original equipment.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, on the bottom of the newer rotary phones with buttons,there is a switch"Rotary or Tone".  You want "Tone".  Yours sounds like its original equipment.


There is a sticker on the bottom of that old phone that says _Refurbished/1983_.  It is rotary only.  I only keep it because it is occupying an otherwise empty space.  My wall phone has a switch like that, from tone to rotary.

 We have two of those old black phones, brought from Ohio, via Florida.  I installed the other one for my mother at the farm, because she could never figure out where to put her ear on the newfangled phones, and so she always claimed voices were clearer on it.


----------



## NancyNGA

That was it---voicemail was activated! There was one message on the AT&T website.  It only took me an hour to kill voicemail.  

Not sure if I'm out of the woods yet, 'cause I don't understand how that message got there.  When I called the house from the cell phone it went to my answering machine.   It may just tell some callers there is no voice mail and hang up on them? I guess I'll try calling from the farm today. [Oh wait, the phone is not working out there! This is embarrassing. ]

_Another thought_:  Maybe that message came during the couple of hours I had the answering machine disconnected at the house.  _YEAH!!!!_  Fingers crossed.


----------



## NancyNGA

Troubleshooting auto heater this evening.  Got so excited, had to go out after dark with flashlight and check.   layful:  The coolant reservoir tank was empty.   Put in almost a gallon to bring it up to the MIN cold fill mark. Folks on F-150 forums say their reservoir level goes down mysteriously, but gradually, all the time and nothing else seems to be wrong.  I haven't checked it for a long time, because I didn't really understand what it was for, and the level never, ever, changed on the Ranger.   Hope I didn't ruin anything.

I have a gut feeling this was all that was wrong.  Jinx?


----------



## NancyNGA

NancyNGA said:


> ...I have a feeling this was all that was wrong.  _*Jinx*_?



Took truck on test run around town today.  Heater was fine, except sitting at stop lights it would cool down, but not cold like before.  After truck cooled down, took off the cap, and fluid looked like a weak coffee latte---thin foam on top. 

Now troubleshooting foam.  Could mean anything from

1. Radiator needs burping  ,  to
2. Radiator needs flushed, to
3. Cracked head gasket (Whatever the heck that is. I do know it's really expensive.) 

Have a sinking feeling truck is heading for it's last round-up.  {sniff} .. <--- Trying a non-jinxing statement for good luck


----------



## Gary O'

NancyNGA said:


> Took truck on test run around town today.  Heater was fine, except sitting at stop lights it would cool down, but not cold like before.  After truck cooled down, took off the cap, and fluid looked like a weak coffee latte---thin foam on top.
> 
> Now troubleshooting foam.  Could mean anything from
> 
> 1. Radiator needs burping  ,  to
> 2. Radiator needs flushed, to
> 3. Cracked head gasket (Whatever the heck that is. I do know it's really expensive.)
> 
> Have a sinking feeling truck is heading for it's last round-up.  {sniff} .. <--- Trying a non-jinxing statement for good luck



Try the simple (cheap) things first
thermostat
hose
or even hose clamp
My experience; Do NOT!! flush it. If it's rather aged, all kindsa things can happen, or break loose

make/model/miles?

 'fluid looked like a weak coffee latte'

not good


----------



## NancyNGA

Gary O' said:


> ...
> make/model/miles?
> 
> 'fluid looked like a weak coffee latte'
> 
> not good


Gary, it's a 1997 Ford F-150, with about 140K miles. The radiator is fairly new, maybe 5-6 years old, not metal. Heater core is probably original.

Maybe coffee latte was exaggerating. The liquid is *very* weak coffee color. Foam is like a thin layer of scum on top. 

Oil looks normal, but then what do I know.

Thanks for your comments.  Everything helps.



Videos of heater core replacement look labor intensive also.   Guess I'll take it somewhere this week and see what "they" say. 

 May try checking hoses today---wherever they are. LOL!   I'm pretty clueless about automobiles.


----------



## Gary O'

NancyNGA said:


> Oil looks normal, but then what do I know.
> 
> Thanks for your comments.  Everything helps.
> 
> View attachment 46132
> 
> Videos of heater core replacement look labor intensive also.   Guess I'll take it somewhere this week and see what "they" say.
> 
> May try checking hoses today---wherever they are. LOL!   I'm pretty clueless about automobiles.


_
'Oil looks normal, but then what do I know'_
If it looks milky you got more than heater core issues
and
I have yet to experience an easy heater core change out

Very worth it to take it in to a trusted mechanic


----------



## NancyNGA

Looked for obvious evidence of hose leaks, and didn't see any, but I don't have the tools or expertise to do a perfect check.  Nearly impossible to get to some of the connections without tearing things out.

Today I got to drive 50 miles highway speed.  The heater is working great, even at idle. Engine temp running lower than usual according to needle on gauge, if that is any indicator.   Same amount of scum after cool down.  Here's my plan...

Get the shop vac and vacuum out that foamy stuff and see if it comes back.  If it never does I'm going to assume it was a one time thing because I let the coolant get too low.  It's possible I just didn't tighten the cap down tight enough last time (months ago)---I don't remember ever hearing a click before, didn't understand what that reservoir was for.   If foam comes back, I'll take it somewhere and see how much it would cost.  Too much --> new truck.

Promise not to talk about this subject any more unless something major happens, or someone has another suggestion. Learned a lot.  Now know what a head gasket is. layful:  Ready to move on to something else.nthego:


_Edit:_  Ooops, Gary, it looks like you and I were posting at the same time.  Oil definitely not milky.  Thanks for your help and advice.

_Edit2_: Originally used two types of antifreeze that I had around the house to fill that reservoir. A couple of cups were a brand (_Dex Cool_) that some claim can react with other types to form a gel. Others claim that's not true. 

_Edit3 (Monday)_:  Removed foam, added compatible antifreeze, drove 20 miles, no new foam so far. 

.
.


----------



## NancyNGA

Foodini and Pinhead (1948-1951)


----------



## NancyNGA

Likely the only picture ever taken inside our house - 1960.






(We never had a flash camera until this one---my cheap little Kodak Instamatic)


----------



## maggiemae

Oh what a sweet picture!  I had an Instamatic camera too!  Been fighting a terrible cold all week and Mike has strep throat!  Kinda be glad when the holidays are over and I can get back to a routine.  You know the kind of routine where you make lots of lists of things you want to get done but never get around to them! LOL   Merry Christmas!


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi maggiemae!  Glad you stopped by.  I was wondering what you were up to.  Sorry you both got sick.  What an awful time for that to happen. 

 Did you prepare a Christmas dinner for your family? Or will that be tomorrow?   I'm all mixed up with Christmas coming on Monday.  I thought yesterday was Sunday all day, and today it seems like Saturday. 

I've been in a mood where I don't want to do anything. I think it's the change in routine. (Wait! I don't have a routine! Ha!)  I've had so many great excuses to do nothing since I last talked to you.

_Merry Christmas! _


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, we do the Christmas Eve thing here and grilled steaks and the grand kids opened our gifts to them.  Tomorrow we will go to our daughter's house (a street over) for brunch and we will see what Santa brought.  Then back here for a baked ham and trimmings.  I am tired!  I want to take down all these decorations tomorrow night and get over it.  I am thinking "Spring".  Okay, I know it is too early but I do have Jonquils poking their heads out of the ground already!?  And they are talking about a wintry mix for late this week!  I am so over winter!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, we do the Christmas Eve thing here and grilled steaks and the grand kids opened our gifts to them.  Tomorrow we will go to our daughter's house (a street over) for brunch and we will see what Santa brought.  Then back here for a baked ham and trimmings.  I am tired!  I want to take down all these decorations tomorrow night and get over it.  I am thinking "Spring".  Okay, I know it is too early but I do have Jonquils poking their heads out of the ground already!?  And they are talking about a wintry mix for late this week!  I am so over winter!



The steak sounds great to me! Never thought of that. I may run out and get one tomorrow if anything is open.  

Only two months, at most, and it will be as good as spring.    But then there will be lawn mowing soon to follow.


----------



## NancyNGA

Static electricity in winter does not play nice with short straight hair, so I did another perm last week, then put reddish highlights on it Christmas eve. 

I was going for this.



Nailed it!


----------



## Pappy

This might work.......


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Pappy!  When my hair turns all gray I'm going to go for the Don Sutton look. layful:


----------



## Pappy

Well, I’m down to about a six hair comb over. Wife says I need a new comb. I told her for what....?


----------



## NancyNGA

Things are hopping next door again.   Last week some workers added steps on the deck, and today they brought in another big dumpster for something. The new owner has had his tractor down there all afternoon pretending to do some grading, running into some gigantic rocks underground.  So many nice improvements.  No more mosquitoes, maybe?  If the neighbor lady sees it, she will wish she hadn't moved.  I have to keep convincing myself every day I shouldn't have bought it.  {sigh} But it's fun to speculate what he is going to do next.


----------



## maggiemae

That is one nice deck!  But I think I would have taken down that tree to the right of the deck steps when they were doing all the tree removal.  Looks pretty close to the deck.  They are probably going to do some demo inside the house (carpet, walls, plumbing fixtures, etc.), so they will need a dumpster.  Is the new owner going to try to sell it or rent it?  Looks like a "flip house" to me.  Keep taking pics...it's interesting to me!   Whatever improvements they make....it just makes your property value go up!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> That is one nice deck! But I think I would have taken down that tree to the right of the deck steps when they were doing all the tree removal. Looks pretty close to the deck. They are probably going to do some demo inside the house (carpet, walls, plumbing fixtures, etc.), so they will need a dumpster. Is the new owner going to try to sell it or rent it? Looks like a "flip house" to me. Keep taking pics...it's interesting to me! Whatever improvements they make....it just makes your property value go up!


Hey there!  Hope you got rested up some.   The decorations can always wait a few days, or did you jump on them already? 

She really does have a nice deck. And I also can't believe he is leaving those trees around the house.  Maybe he's getting a different company to take them down.  Here is a picture from the back, and you can't even see the big hickory in the front yard about 20 feet from the house.  That tree to the right leaning toward the house is the one  they got into a fuss about.  She tried to get him to take it down and he wouldn't even if she helped pay.

She just did some remodeling inside, painting outside, and a new roof.  The only thing he might do inside is make it more suitable for 3 single renters.  I don't think he'll flip it, just rent it.


----------



## NancyNGA

Mrs Mills - _Mairzy Doats & Dozy Doats_ _(with Felix the Cat)_

Gladys Mills (1918–1978), known as _Mrs Mills_, was an English pianist who was active in the 1960's and 1970's, and released many records. Her repertoire included many sing-along and party tunes (and honky-tonk style piano ).  I like this song better _without_ the words.


----------



## NancyNGA

They just brought in _another_ dumpster, but it's raining.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## maggiemae

Two dumpsters?  Whoa, they are going to spend some major dollars for an inside remodel!  Maybe the return with rental dollars will pay for it?  Now don't you go "dumpster diving" after dark! LOL   Yep, that tree to the right in the picture sure is leaning.  Is it on her property or the next door neighbors?  Hard to tell with the driveway.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Two dumpsters?  Whoa, they are going to spend some major dollars for an inside remodel!  Maybe the return with rental dollars will pay for it?  Now don't you go "dumpster diving" after dark! LOL   Yep, that tree to the right in the picture sure is leaning.  Is it on her property or the next door neighbors?  Hard to tell with the driveway.


Yeah, I'm stumped now.   He couldn't be flipping, because he paid $300K for the property and the lot is too narrow. There is not even room for a driveway. The tree that's leaning is on the other property. He owns both now. The driveway was shared before. That's why it wouldn't be a good purchase for anyone else but the two of us.

He remodeled one duplex, right next to his own house, just for his grandkids to stay in when they come visit, so my former neighbor says.  

Rent in the neighborhood is about $1200/mo for a place that 3 unrelated people can live in (even  with only one bath), no better than that house.  But lots of tax deductions for landlords. 

Could be one dumpster is for more trees?  Guess I'll have to wait and see.  I sort of think he is going to build something in the back.  I suppose I could just ask him, but that's too easy.  It's more fun speculating.  LOL!


----------



## maggiemae

$300K?  Dang, property values in the Athens area is high!  But it is a college town, I get that.  I don't think the dumpster is for trees (I could be wrong), tree removal companies usually bring in a "chipper" for the small branches and a bigger log truck to haul off the big pieces.  The plot thickens..........keep your eyes open and the camera ready! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Tree guys are back this morning with both a bucket AND a crane.   Taking down that leaning tree right now.  Two guys also working on the deck. Lots of noise from the chipper.    Kind of an energizing vibration going on in the air.  Maybe all this activity will rub off, and I'll get some work done today!


----------



## Shalimar

Three hundred K, whew that is a bargain here. House like the ones pictured, add fifty grand at least.


----------



## NancyNGA

Shalimar said:


> Three hundred K, whew that is a bargain here. House like the ones pictured, add fifty grand at least.


Yeah, this house has one tiny bathroom, a tiny little kitchen (I mean like 12'x12' tiny), and 3 small bedrooms.  Built in 1939.  The only thing it's got going for it---it's brick and probably built to last. The price is all about location.  Same house outside of town would go for max $80,000, I bet. 

Shali, all over where you live is probably considered a great location!


----------



## NancyNGA

The mystery of the dumpsters is solved. They had to cut the tree up in little chunks to get it down safely.  An old tree, part of it was dying, probably not useful for lumber anyway.  Don't know if they're finished or not.


----------



## Shalimar

NancyNGA said:


> Yeah, this house has one tiny bathroom, a tiny little kitchen (I mean like 12'x12' tiny), and 3 small bedrooms.  Built in 1939.  The only thing it's got going for it---it's brick and probably built to last. The price is all about location.  Same house outside of town would go for max $80,000, I bet.
> 
> Shali, all over where you live is probably considered a great location!


Yes it is. At least I don’t live in Vancouver where basic houses cost over a million dollars. It is insane.


----------



## maggiemae

Wow, two dumpsters of tree trunks!  That will cost a pretty penny to dispose!  Hope it was included in the tree removal price.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Nothing going on today next door, except a little yard repair work.  Some of the branches of the remaining trees have been trimmed, so I think they are leaving them as they are.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

A member mentioned in another thread that she has been trying to remember things as far back as she can and writing them down. One purpose was to point out how things have changed. 

When I go back that far, what I remember are things only kids would care about, but I've found it can become really interesting sometimes if you instead think, "*Why* was it like that back then?" Finding some answers to those types of questions is like a big puzzle and keeps drawing me in deeper.  I'll just leave it at that.

I ran across another old photo a few days ago that triggered a memory, and I've been trying to fill in with some grown up information. 

More on that later...


----------



## Pappy

I write down things that I remember, as a child or teen, and keep them in a 3-ring binder. I hope my kids will get a kick out of some of the things the old man did. Sometimes it’s hard to separate exactly how it happened or how you think it happened.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> ... Sometimes it’s hard to separate exactly how it happened or how you think it happened.


Yeah, that's the thing.  I would like to write some things down before my mind goes kaput, and I forget them completely.... or worse yet, things become exaggerated into something weird, or important sounding, that didn't really happen. I would hate to write down untrue things, so I try to double-check, like with Street View, for example.

I really think if it weren't for pictures I'd forget everything. 

I keep saying I shouldn't write anything after midnight, because it often doesn't make sense in the morning. But even this doesn't make sense and it's morning.  And I don't drink either. 

Meanderer, my short term (more like "instant") memory is shot.  Where I notice it most is the grocery store.  I'll think of something I need, wasn't on the list, head down the aisle to get it, and forget what it was before I get to it.  Aisles in my grocery store are not that long, either.    It might be understandable at Walmart.  I guess that's what they used to call "scatterbrained."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

:lol: You nailed it!  Good thing I don't play golf.


----------



## NancyNGA

This is a repeat of a lot of things, but I want it all in one place.







In 1951 my parents decided to take a summer vacation to Maine, so they built a wood frame in the back of our '49 GMC pickup, and fastened an Army surplus tarp over it to make a camper. They dropped me off to stay with my grandmother in West Virginia and went on from there. I was about 4 years old. This picture must have been taken in the fall, after we all returned to Ohio, because you can still see the edge of the "camper" on the back of the truck. (neighbor's house in back)






My grandmother lived in a very small town, with I'd guess no more than twenty families at that time. It was on a county road running alongside a river called Sugar Creek. There was one small business---Hadley's General Store/Post Office. I don't think it even offered gasoline. The store burned down many years ago, and I've not been able to find a picture of it. There was one paved side road, called Hog Run, that crossed the river at the store, and went up the "driver's side" of a valley. My grandmother lived on this side road... well...sort of. 

Hog Run - Bridge over Sugar Creek (2007)






This part of West Virginia has a lot of hills. Large stretches of most roads were cut out of the sides of the hills, and it seemed impossible to build a house near the road on those stretches, but many did.  It was only a 150 mile trip there from Ohio, but took 5 hours to drive, and the last 20 miles was the worst. It seemed like I got car sick as a kid as soon as we crossed the WV line due to winding roads.  My mother said it was all in my mind, but regardless, not a good start for a family visit.

My grandmother had about an acre of land, which might be described as "vertically challenged" (U-shaped). It ran up a very steep hill to the road in the front, and up another steep hill, on the opposite side of the valley, in the back, bordering partly on an old cemetery that belonged to the Methodist church next door. The house sat at the bottom of the U. I'm not sure how long my grandmother lived in this house, I think not more than ten years. It was not the house my father and his siblings grew up in.






Between the front of the house and the main road, was a small creek that ran back down the valley toward the store. The only way to get to the house by car was across a little bridge, then across a field that belonged to the church. The cluster of white buildings in this picture is where her old house used to be. 






The church was rather central to all stories about this place, because you couldn't go anywhere without passing it, and it is one of the few buildings that has basically never changed. One of my uncles from Ohio liked to drink beer, and when his family would visit my grandmother for a weekend, he would always bring a case of beer in the trunk of his car. Members of the church found out about this and objected to his driving across their property. I never heard how that finally turned out, but it was a big topic of discussion on a later visit. 

Between the creek and the main road was a narrow driveway cut out of the side of the hill, leading to an old garage. If you drove in that way, you had to walk a narrow board across the creek to get to the house, and when you left you had to back the car out. It's a good thing folks didn't do a lot of grocery shopping back then, especially for beer.






There were at least 3 smaller houses, all with U-shaped lots, on up the creek, and there was NO way to get to them by car, so a walking path was made alongside the creek, that went across everyone's property ending near the church. It was made of large flat stones likely pried up from the bottom of the creek in the dry season. Strangers (to me) would occasionally walk by in front of the house. I wish I had asked someone where those folks kept their cars. Maybe they didn't have any. 

This little valley ran North/South, so the sun didn't appear until very late morning, and disappeared early. The dew hardly got a chance to dry off the grass, and there was rarely any air moving at the bottom of the U. In the summer it was always hot, humid, and damp. It seemed like the whole place had a smell of natural gas from old rusty outdoor gas lines. 

There was no way to control the weeds and brush because of the lay of the land. All but a little area around the house, and the garden, was overgrown. They needed some goats, but that would have required a fence. Most of my time on this visit in 1951 was spent wandering around the small yard, or inside the house, by myself.

More later....


----------



## Elsie

I'm reminded of what I do to FORGET certain things. 
At times, while I'm watching a T V show, I think of some unpleasant chore I should get done, or I'll think that in the near future I have an appointment that is nerve wracking for me.  But they soon slip my mind as I continue watching.  Suddenly, I notice a feeling of very uncomfortable anxiety in my gut.  Why I have it, I  don't know.  So I think back on possible reasons.  Those thoughts come back and right away I know why, so I make up a 'legitimate'--  reason to not do the chore till some other day, &, as far as the nerve wracking coming appointment I tell myself, "I'll skip it,"--& the anxiety dissipates.  
(Of course I still keep the appointment.)


----------



## NancyNGA

Elsie said:


> I'm reminded of what I do to FORGET certain things.
> At times, while I'm watching a T V show, I think of some unpleasant chore I should get done, or I'll think that in the near future I have an appointment that is nerve wracking for me.  But they soon slip my mind as I continue watching.  Suddenly, I notice a feeling of very uncomfortable anxiety in my gut.  Why I have it, I  don't know.  So I think back on possible reasons.  Those thoughts come back and right away I know why, so I make up a 'legitimate'--  reason to not do the chore till some other day, &, as far as the nerve wracking coming appointment I tell myself, "I'll skip it,"--& the anxiety dissipates.
> (Of course I still keep the appointment.)



LOL! Elsie, it wasn't that I didn't want to visit the place. In fact I rather liked it once I got there. We used to have fun playing in the creek and under the little bridge when my cousins were there.  It was that car trip I dreaded. I think it's because kids have to sit in the back seat and can't see out the front. Years later my mother confessed that she used to get car sick when she was a kid also. She was just trying to use psychology on me. But I still don't care much for long winding car trips.

I know what you mean about creating legitimate excuses though.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, if your Uncle carried 23 bottles of beer, he could not be arrested...... there wouldn't be enough to make a case.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, if your Uncle carried 23 bottles of beer, he could not be arrested...... there wouldn't be enough to make a case.


_Ha! Ha!_


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae:  Better get the champagne and the tissues ready!  Hope I can watch it online.

Average predicted score (oddshark)

Georgia: 41.5;    Oklahoma: 37.2
----------------------------------

 Georgia 17; Oklahoma 31 (half)  

Georgia 31; Oklahoma 31 (end 3rd qtr)   

Georgia 41.5      ​Oklahoma 37.2


----------



## maggiemae

This game is making me walk around with my hands on my head!  Gosh, I hope they pull it off!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> This game is making me walk around with my hands on my head!  Gosh, I hope they pull it off!


I know.   Tied again.... 38/38.


----------



## maggiemae

6 more minutes and it's 45 Ok, 38 GA.  I hate to give up on my GA team but it looks pretty slim that they will pull it out.  I have to say they were two matched up teams.  Good game.

I gave up on the game and decided to vacuum the den and then looked up and it's a tie!  What the heck?


----------



## NancyNGA

Tied 45/45 ---> overtime!!!!   I can't stand this.


----------



## maggiemae

Dang, double overtime?  I am too old for this!


----------



## maggiemae

We did it!  Go Dawgs!  Athens will be on fire tonight!


----------



## NancyNGA

I can't believe it!  Yep, I hear a few fireworks already.

Now I'm going to have to follow the Alabama/Clemson game to see who GA plays next.  I hope it's not Clemson. A loss to Clemson would be the pits. 

It was a really good game.  Almost no penalties.  A little of everything.  Got tired of hearing about Mayfield .  Switched to radio and muted the online coverage.  The TV announcers want to talk about silly stuff, and what they *should* have done, after every play, like they are so much smarter than everyone else.  Much better on radio.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Yes!   Alabama is favored over Georgia by only 4 points.  Personally, I think GA will get clobbered, but what do I know. Better than losing to Clemson.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Your word is your bond_, even if it's just to yourself. Need to finish what I started.

Continued (Summer of '51)...






Just a little about that house. (I slept in the unfinished bedroom on the upper left side.)

No indoor plumbing, only an outdoor hand water pump. Indoor hand pump on the kitchen sink never worked. Natural gas instead of electricity, and no lights upstairs, or else they weren't working---you had to use flashlights or oil lamps up there after dark.  Rooms had one small gas space heater and that was it for heat.  I don't remember fireplaces, no chimneys in picture.  I'm sure no insulation, and it sat up on stones so the cold air could blow underneath in winter. We never visited in the winter.  I can't imagine living there with weather like we are having now.  Nevertheless, this house was fancy compared to the two houses my father grew up in, with 4 sisters and a brother.

There was a hand crank wall phone.  I suppose the operator was at the general store. Probably her name was Sarah. layful: The great thing  is I was too young to think things were inconvenient.  It was just different, different rules to follow.  Same later, when I got older.

All my grandmother's children had married and moved away, except the youngest.  He was in the Army at the time, stationed in Hawaii during the Korean War.  So it was just she and I.  Sometimes my uncle's fiance would spend the night with us. A couple of contemporary photos of them.









I believe this grandmother thought she had had enough of taking care of children in her life, but even at 4, I knew how to behave, and cause no trouble.  The last day  a little girl named Terry Arnett, from one of the houses on up the creek, came to visit.  She was a little older, but if she had appeared earlier, things might have been more fun. I never saw her again.  Other than silly little snippets only a child would care about, like meeting the horse drawn fruit and vegetable cart vendor on the street one day, there were three daily routines I remember well.

One was buckwheat pancakes for breakfast every morning, by myself, at a large table in the dining room.  The dining room connected the kitchen to the main part of the house and had two screen doors onto a big back porch.  You could go in one door and out the other.   In fact the house had 7 exterior doors!  How cool was that?!!! 

The second was climbing the hill in back to collect eggs from the chicken house.  Down hill from that was a cellar dug into the side of the hill where they kept bushel baskets of potatoes with shelves of canned goods.  The picture below (repost) was taken a year earlier headed up to collect eggs. 






The third, and most important, was checking the mail.

More on that later...


----------



## C'est Moi

Nancy, I have enjoyed your Diary tremendously; I admire your "can do" attitude.   I'm a GA transplant, born in Berrien County north of Valdosta and spending my childhood on a tobacco farm on a dirt country road.   I've lived in TX most of my adult life but all my family is scattered across Georgia from Douglasville (brother) to Bainbridge (nephew).   My sister lives on a farm near Tifton.   

So keep writing and I'll keep reading!   Keep warm.

ETA:   Oh, and my name is Sarah, but I've never been a telephone operator.


----------



## NancyNGA

Aww thanks, C'est Moi.  I'm a terrible writer.  Good to have another person familiar with Georgia here. 

 I've been through south Georgia on the way to Florida many times to visit my parents when they lived there. Once we met at Tifton so they could transfer their dog to me for babysitting while they went on vacation to Sanibel Island. Then we made the transfer back afterward.  Kinda like a relay race. Poor dog. LOL!

Thanks for stopping by.  I really enjoy any comments.

Btw, "Sarah" was in reference to the Andy Griffith Show, just in case you never watched that show. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

I need to cut this short and wrap it up, ASAP. .... 

(continued...)

The mail was always the most important thing in this grandmother's life, but probably more so at that time, because of my uncle in the Army. He was the youngest, and her favorite, or so my mother said.  There was no door to door delivery. Every day we would walk past the church, down the road, and across the bridge over Sugar Creek to the post office at the general store. 

The main part of the store looked much like this picture from the web. Around a partial wall was the P.O. window and the mailboxes. (Was the phone switchboard back there too?) 





I don't remember how long this visit lasted. Probably only a week, but it seemed longer. The old house was torn down not long after. The relatives built a small house right next door for my grandmother, and my uncle built a new house where the old one was. Both these houses, and the old garage, are still there, but the property was sold decades ago.

Everyone in this town seemed old, retirement age. It wasn't because I was a child, in fact I just recently found out it was probably true. In the period before WWII started many young people moved from that region of WV to Ohio. 

Appalachian Migrants
(During the depression) "..._As a result of the worker shortage, a number of Ohio manufacturers began to recruit workers from Appalachia, especially from Kentucky and West Virginia. Many Appalachian migrants moved to Akron, where they found jobs in the rubber industry. ... Numerous newspaper advertisements targeted unemployed miners and poor farmers in Appalachia, offering them new opportunities if they applied for jobs. The region of Appalachia had faced long-term economic problems, and many residents took advantage of the opportunities offered due to the labor shortage to find a better life."_

_"One study, a 1941 survey of Lewis County, West Virginia, noted that '...the principal export product of this area appears to be children.'" _[1]

My father's older sister went first, then my father, and finally the youngest sister. All three met their spouses in Ohio, stayed, and never wanted to go back. My uncle in the Army chose to stay in WV, maybe because his wife had family there. 

One final post, a little later...

[1] Cited in Paul Salstrom, Appalachia's Path to Dependency: Rethinking a Region's Economic History, 1730-1940 (Lexington: University Press of Kentucky, 1994), p. 117.


----------



## NancyNGA

(continued...)

Took a walk to the Post Office using Google Street View in 2007. What struck me most was Sugar Creek. The new bridge is much smaller, and the river appears to have almost dried up. It may just mean the hills that folks used to try and farm have grown up in vegetation, less run off and less erosion. 

One house where a young girl named Margaret Ann lived---an only child, about 10 years older than me.  I always thought about her and asked about her, because I imagined how different my life would have been if I had grown up there instead.






I understand and admire my father more now, and his older sister even more, after researching the past a bit. Both of them were always ready to face the next challenge, and they had a lot of them, especially the sister. 

What really got my interest, was the oil and gas industry there. This little town was apparently once a boom town, and I found 2 very old pictures of it on the internet from around the turn of the century.   

Same town





I *suspect* that church might have been replaced with the Methodist church (built in 1939) I've been talking about, because the layout of the roads looks similar. If so, that is really cool. The only thing I might recognize is a little shed roof barn on the hill right under a dot below the grayed-out area. Wish I had a clearer picture. I love puzzles like this. layful:

This second one is a little earlier, I think, and is of an oil field named after the town. Don't know where the field was but it's cool too!






What an adventure one little photograph can start.

_THE END!!!  :banana:_


----------



## Gary O'

NancyNGA said:


> I'm a terrible writer.




Not so

I hardly read these things

read yours twice

good thoughts
plain yet moving
vivid


----------



## NancyNGA

Gary O' said:


> Not so


So! layful:


----------



## C'est Moi

Cute avatar, Nancy.   I almost didn't recognize you for a minute there.


----------



## NancyNGA

C'est Moi said:


> ...  I almost didn't recognize you for a minute there.



C'est Moi, I was *not* pouting.  Pouting was not allowed.  _"If you don't stop pouting, I'll give you something to pout about!"  _LOL!


----------



## Seeker

maggiemae said:


> 6 more minutes and it's 45 Ok, 38 GA.  I hate to give up on my GA team but it looks pretty slim that they will pull it out.  I have to say they were two matched up teams.  Good game.
> 
> I gave up on the game and decided to vacuum the den and then looked up and it's a tie!  What the heck?


  LOL:love_heart:


----------



## C'est Moi

NancyNGA said:


> C'est Moi, I was *not* pouting.  Pouting was not allowed.  _"If you don't stop pouting, I'll give you something to pout about!"  _LOL!



Did we have the same parents??   :lol:


----------



## NancyNGA

Hate to bring this up already, but I'm getting excited about this game tomorrow. Never cared that much about football before. Setting myself up for a big letdown, I'm afraid. 

maggiemae:  Do you have the tissues ready?


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I am on the "fence" with this game.  Don't bring out the tissues yet.  I thought the Rose Bowl was a lost cause but what a turn around!  Maybe I should get out the vacuum cleaner again? LOL

And what about this cold weather?  We finally got to 37 degrees today (we have been right at/or barely above freezing for days)!  I think if it got to 40, it would feel like Spring!  I had the grandkids last week for their final days of winter break and it was a challenge to keep them occupied inside because it was too cold for them to play outside!  Thank goodness for their electronic devices!  And now the schools are closed tomorrow for expected ice in the morning but their Mama is staying home with them.  Thank you Lord!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...And what about this cold weather?  We finally got to 37 degrees today (we have been right at/or barely above freezing for days)!  I think if it got to 40, it would feel like Spring!  I had the grandkids last week for their final days of winter break and it was a challenge to keep them occupied inside because it was too cold for them to play outside!  Thank goodness for their electronic devices!  And now the schools are closed tomorrow for expected ice in the morning but their Mama is staying home with them.  Thank you Lord!
> 
> Go Dawgs!


You must be a lot farther north.  We turn the corner tonight, then lows above freezing, but just for a few days.

I just want things to get back to normal---everything, not just the weather.   It seems like something happens that's good for an excuse to hibernate, every day since Thanksgiving.  And not even any colds or strained muscles, like you've had.  

I'm counting on Tuesday to get back in the swing of things.  Ha!


----------



## NancyNGA

Is there a cuteness requirement in order to be a quarterback?  Look at this person.  He is only a freshman.  Think how disappointed his mother would be if Georgia were to lose tonight.  Can't happen.


----------



## maggiemae

You better not even bring out those tissues girl!  We got another whole half game to play and the Dawgs are looking pretty good!


----------



## NancyNGA

Georgia 13, Alabama 0    (half)

What do you think, maggiemae?

We were posting at the same time.   I'm  holding my breath.  13 points is not enough.


----------



## maggiemae

Bama does not look too good but I bet their coach will give them a good talking too at half time,  so who knows.  Yep, GA needs to put some points on the board before I feel comfortable.  Been sorta "ho hum" to me so for.  And all the commercials are making me crazy...worse than the Super Bowl!


----------



## NancyNGA

Georgia 20, Alabama 13 

I'm watching online synchronized with radio commentary.  It's better.  You can watch the field during time outs. Commercials are only talking. Fewer replays. Play is going so fast, TV coverage missed a couple of snaps just in the first 5 minutes because of replays.


----------



## maggiemae

I am nervous...AL is getting more aggressive...let's see.    Oh my   19 to 20!  I am too old for this!  Oh wait..tied!  Well, bring out the tissues!


----------



## NancyNGA

Georgia 23, Alabama 26  (overtime)

I don't believe I've ever watched two more exciting football games.  Now I'm hooked, but the season is over.


----------



## Pappy

The split screen ruined it for me. What the hell is ESPN doing that for? I’ve got a 65 inch tv and it cuts the picture in half. I was rooting for UGA too.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> The split screen ruined it for me. What the hell is ESPN doing that for? I’ve got a 65 inch tv and it cuts the picture in half. I was rooting for UGA too.


Pappy, I guess we might have to learn how to transfer what you see online to the TV set.  I was watching ESPN too.  They had many window options online, but small on my pc monitor.  Best part is you could pick either a Georgia or an Alabama radio station commentary.  Biased coverage?  Just a little.  LOL!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, just think...the new Season will begin in 9 months!  It will be here before you can finish mowing grass for the year! LOL


----------



## maggiemae

My body had just got adjusted to 60 degree weather this week and now we are back to the 30's for the high this next week!  I'm not liking this!   Deep cleaned the two bathrooms upstairs and cleaned the ceiling fan in our bedroom.  Lord, it was full of dust.  I am short, so I spread an old sheet over the bed and climb in the center of the bed and dust each blade.  Kinda makes me feel like a little kid again and want to jump on the bed!


----------



## Pappy

Saw this cartoon Nancy, and of course I thought of you.


----------



## Elsie

Glad you didn't bounce off the bed Maggiemae. 

I'd have moved the bed out of the way of putting my paint ladder under the ceiling fan to dust it, but that wouldn't be as much fun as standing on the bed and bouncing on it. lol


----------



## C'est Moi

maggiemae said:


> My body had just got adjusted to 60 degree weather this week and now we are back to the 30's for the high this next week!  I'm not liking this!   Deep cleaned the two bathrooms upstairs and cleaned the ceiling fan in our bedroom.  Lord, it was full of dust.  *I am short, so I spread an old sheet over the bed and climb in the center of the bed and dust each blade.  Kinda makes me feel like a little kid again and want to jump on the bed!*



:lol:   I have a mental image of this, Maggie!!


----------



## NancyNGA

*maggiemae*: Your fan cleaning reminds me of the time my girlfriend spent the night when we were kids.  We jumped on the bed late at night and broke it.  It made a loud crash and woke up my parents.  We were old enough to know better, maybe 3rd grade. 

 If she had not been there as a witness I probably wouldn't be alive today. layful:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Latest experiment...  



A drop of left over PVC Trim Mounting Adhesive on each finger tip.  A little adjustment and filing, and I can finally practice a few chords on this guitar for longer than 5 minutes.  Only $5 for a whole tube. 

Don't ask me how to get it off. Haven't thought that far ahead. 

 If that doesn't help, I'll get one of these... layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

The reason I started the thread about memorizing things ......

Found out I *may* have to memorize these diagrams in order to play this guitar. Not going to happen. I've narrowed it down to 16 important ones, and so far I've memorized 2. There has to be a better way....one where you can use reason and logic, or sheet music.

:crying:


----------



## Pappy

Nancy...may I suggest you download the Wish app and check out all the finger devices available. The prices are excellent but shipping can be a little slow. I buy my stuff through PayPal.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Nancy...may I suggest you download the Wish app and check out all the finger devices available. The prices are excellent but shipping can be a little slow. I buy my stuff through PayPal.


Pappy, do you play the guitar?!!


----------



## maggiemae

Personally, I like sheet music.  My mother gave my sister and I piano lessons and I worked better with sheet music but my sister went by memory.  I guess whatever you feel comfortable with!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Personally, I like sheet music.  My mother gave my sister and I piano lessons and I worked better with sheet music but my sister went by memory.  I guess whatever you feel comfortable with!


Me too.  Did you play duets?   That would be fun, that is, if you like that kind of thing.  My girlfriend took lessons for years and she hated it.

I'm convinced this is true....






Btw, remember I told you I needed to get started doing something, anything?  This is what I chose.  _LOL!_   That's my excuse anyway, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## maggiemae

No, we could never do duets, we kept "elbowing" each other on the piano bench!  I would give up and want to be outside!  My sister was much more accomplished than me but I could change a bicycle tire better than her! LOL  We were as different as night and day!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ... but I could change a bicycle tire better than her! LOL  ...


Do you know how to flush a radiator?  I think I need to get that done.  It sounds simple.  If you lived near by I'd try to talk you into trying it with me.  Ha!


----------



## maggiemae

Here is a pic of me and my sister...guess which one I am?  Could not get it to be upright.


----------



## NancyNGA

The one on the right? I love the looks on both faces.  Such a sweet picture.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Do you know how to flush a radiator?  I think I need to get that done.  It sounds simple.  If you lived near by I'd try to talk you into trying it with me.  Ha!
> 
> View attachment 47336




Sometimes disturbing the gunk and sludge with pressurized water is all that is needed to cause small leaks in an old radiator.  

Repeat after me: _"If it ain't broke don't mess with it!"

_Don't ask me how I found out about this, LOL!!!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, thanks for fixing my picture!  Yep, I'm on the right!


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes disturbing the gunk and sludge with pressurized water is all that is needed to cause small leaks in an old radiator.
> 
> Repeat after me: _"If it ain't broke don't mess with it!"
> 
> _Don't ask me how I found out about this, LOL!!!


Yeah, Bea, I guess you're right.  The radator is fairly new (~5 yrs), but everything connected to it is probably old. 

I could only get about half the scum/foam out of that reservoir. Will try to remove a little more today with a turkey baster.  I don't think there has been any _increase_ in the amount, but I've only driven 2-3 hundred miles since.  Probably not enough to tell.

All I really worry about is, will that little bit of gunk in the coolant damage anything? 

Because if there is already a bad head gasket, the truck is not going to be repaired anyway.  I suppose it will eventually give me some kind of clue before it stops running in that case? :shrug:


----------



## Aunt Bea

Maybe a motorcycle, just in case!


----------



## NancyNGA

I notice my new neighbor in the country now has some emus.   Wonder if they would be easier to catch than Rusty.


----------



## NancyNGA

Speaking of Rusty, this is his favorite way to eat treats---on the other side of a chain link gate with his nose stuck through---so I can't possibly trick him into catching him.


----------



## C'est Moi

Aw, he's so dang cute.


----------



## maggiemae

Rusty is a "mess"!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Rusty is a "mess"!


:lol:  Don't blame me.  He was "unique" when we got him, and then my mother went and spoiled him. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

One of those special days when you don't pay any attention to the weather and wake up to snow! What a surprise.  Only an inch or so, but everything is shut down, and it's not going away soon 'cause it's only 22F right now.


----------



## maggiemae

Yep, we got some snow too.  I think middle and south GA got more than we did.  Just enough to close schools and make a mess of the roads!  The wind has been brutal today.  I have not done much of anything today.  Made a pot of Chili and that's what's for dinner tonight!  Spring is on my mind!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Yep, we got some snow too.  I think middle and south GA got more than we did.  Just enough to close schools and make a mess of the roads!  The wind has been brutal today.  I have not done much of anything today.  Made a pot of Chili and that's what's for dinner tonight!  Spring is on my mind!


It's only 25 F right now and wind blowing strong. Snow melted off grass, but not elsewhere in shady areas.  Finally started putting up insulation in that closet.  Hate dealing with fiberglass, so I'm going to try to get it finished tonight and get the prickly itching over with.  It's freezing under the roof in there. 

A large flock of medium-sized gray looking birds with light colored breasts flew through today.  Couldn't identify them.  Usually only see flocks that big of sparrows or starlings.   I guess they are thinking about spring too.  Stay warm...

:winter1:

_ETA:_  Insulation project done.


----------



## NancyNGA

This is the style of guitar playing I would like to learn---no singing required. Two examples with the song _Ben: _

This is on an electric acoustic guitar. I like the arrangement, and might be able to do the fingering [he uses a clamp], but he leaves out a part.  The guitar itself sounds too much like a piano to suit me.






This is on an electric guitar (what I have).  I like the sound better, but the arrangement is more like a march: _tick, tock, tick, tock,_ ... and the fingering looks unnecessarily complicated.  






I would like to learn the first version, and add the missing part, but better try an easier piece first. Now that I've solved the fingertip problem,  I *might* not be too old to do this, who knows? 

Why? Just to see if I can, I guess. :shrug:  ...Bucket list?


----------



## C'est Moi

Good for you, Nancy.   I'll be looking forward to the video of YOU playing that arrangement soon.   I have always wanted a piano but I don't want to bring more clutter into the house.  (Since I would probably lose interest in playing and then have the piano to dust.    )


----------



## NancyNGA

C'est Moi said:


> Good for you, Nancy.   I'll be looking forward to the video of YOU playing that arrangement soon.   I have always wanted a piano but I don't want to bring more clutter into the house.  (Since I would probably lose interest in playing and then have the piano to dust.    )


Ha! Don't hold your breath.  The guy at the guitar store said it takes a year to learn, and I think he was being kind.  I probably reminded him of his grandmother.

You know, they make keyboards now that have the feel of a real piano.  Just sayin'.


----------



## C'est Moi

NancyNGA said:


> Ha! Don't hold your breath.  The guy at the guitar store said it takes a year to learn, and I think he was being kind.  I probably reminded him of his grandmother.
> 
> You know, they make keyboards now that have the feel of a real piano.  Just sayin'.



My sons are talented; one plays guitar and one is a drummer.   It used to be very noisy in this house.    

You know, I used to have a keyboard but as is my standard M.O. I lost interest and it made the short ride to GoodWill.   So that should tell me all I need to know about wanting a piano.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I am anxiously awaiting for your new single recording to come out!  A star in the making!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae, I'm sitting here waiting for my second set of fake fingertips to dry, and typing with one hand.  They are *not* easy to get off, btw.  Might try Liquid Nails (as in hammer/nails) next time, or Superglue. I'll try memorizing a 3rd chord. layful: That should take me the rest of the night.  This is fun. 

Only one more night of cold weather.  On the coldest night here, it got down below 13 F and the furnace quit overnight, so the drain tube going outside froze.  I stuck it in a trash can inside the basement, and forgot all about it, until today.  I ran down there and found 32 gallons of water, full right up to the rim.  Whew!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, why would you have a drain tube going outside for a furnace?  I thought that was for the A/C?  Your system must be different from ours.  But you really need to buy some of that insulating tubing to put around that drain pipe.  I have covered all our pipes in the basement with that tubing after they froze many years ago.

Suppose to get up to 50 tomorrow...bring out the shorts! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

My furnace is natural gas.  Gas puts off water when it burns, I think.    It's just a little 1/4 inch tube.

Yes! I'm tired of the cold. Predicted high 54 F here. Bring out the iced tea.  :hatlaugh:


----------



## maggiemae

We have a gas furnace too but no tubing coming out of it just a sump pump for the A/C electric side.  But I know you have an older home and it may be different.  Just glad you did not have any flooding issues.  I was thinking today that Gas South (our supplier) was all smiles with this cold weather!  Can't wait to get the bill next month! UGH!


----------



## NancyNGA

I don't know why it would be different. Maybe yours evaporates the water?

My furnace is temperamental.  It quits running if the temp gets below about 16.  All you have to do is plug in a space heater and point it toward the furnace and it cranks right up.  I found out by accident.  No one can figure out what is wrong with it, because they have this fancy electronic equipment and they have to be there when it quits.  No one can get out early enough in the morning to witness it. The service guys are beginning to think I'm just making it up.


----------



## maggiemae

Wait a minute....ours would not kick on one time because the "fan capacitor" failed and would not come on (had to look through old home repair receipts) that was in 2009.   But then found a receipt where heat was not coming on in 2006 because "air in gas line".  Just giving you some possible info.  I don't want you to be without heat in this weather!


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks.  It wouldn't be the capacitor, because it would never come on, I think. But air in the gas line sounds interesting.  I'll read up about it.  I'm also thinking improperly installed, or too small, air vent pipe---not enough up slope. 

By the way, how do you find old receipts?  You must be really organized.  I wish I were.


----------



## maggiemae

NancyNGA said:


> By the way, how do you find old receipts?  You must be really organized.  I wish I were.


I keep a file folder on every thing!  I was a bookkeeper in my other life and had to be organized!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I keep a file folder on every thing!  I was a bookkeeper in my other life and had to be organized!


Oh yes, I remember!  I'm really bad about that, not just saying it. A bad habit that has caused me much trouble and wasted time over the years.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, do you have a dehumidifier on your furnace, that would produce water?  (most have a 1/4 inch water line going to the humidifier, for Summer use) I have never heard of a gas furnace having that problem.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, do you have a dehumidifier on your furnace, that would produce water?  (most have a 1/4 inch water line going to the humidifier, for Summer use)


Be careful what you ask.  I *could* write pages about troubleshooting that furnace. layful:  Good thing is, it rarely gets cold enough for the problem to occur.

I have a heat pump for AC, and natural gas for heat.

All I know is...there's a PVC pipe coming out of the furnace close to where the gas is burned.  It goes down to a little pump.  This pump comes on occasionally and pumps water out through the little tube and dumps it outside. 

 There is also a big thick plastic tube coming out from another place which goes into the same pump when the AC is on. Pump comes on and does its thing in the summer too.



Meanderer said:


> ... I have never heard of a gas furnace having that problem.


Neither has anyone who works for the company that installed it, or so they claim.  I should probably call a different place, but again it happens so rarely...


----------



## NancyNGA

What the heck, might as well stick in a picture.  It even shows the space heater that "fixes" the problem.


----------



## C'est Moi

Nancy, I'm clueless because I've only ever heard of a drain line for the a/c, not a gas furnace.   However I'd like to recommend that you check out an HVAC forum.   A few years back when we needed to have our system replaced, I joined a forum and got excellent input/advice from professional HVAC service guys.   Just puttin' it out there.


----------



## maggiemae

Now I am gonna have to go down to the basement and check ours out!  I do know the clear tubing going into the pump is from your A/c unit.  That pulls the moisture out of your house when the A/C is running.  Where does it pump out to?  But I cannot imagine why the pvc pipe would be in the pump.  And I do see the tubing coming out from the furnace side. Heat from your furnace causes dry heat and no moisture.  Is that pvc pipe capped off at the bottom (the end that is inside the red tray)?  Seems like something is being over loaded when the temps get too cold.  Looks like a fairly new unit and the area around it is nice and clean.  Do you change your filters every 30 days?  Lord, I'm sounding like a HVAC Tech.....I am going to shut up now! LOL  But this has stirred my interest and I am going to do some research!  Can't have too much knowledge!


----------



## maggiemae

I found alot of information.  You have a high energy efficient unit that does not vent through a flue in your house (we have a flue on our roof where you can see the smoke/steam venting out when the unit is working).  Check these articles out....you might have a clogged condensation pipe.
https://www.ragsdaleair.com/blog/why-is-my-gas-furnace-leaking-water-4/
https://www.doityourself.com/forum/...water-not-draining-vent-pipe-gas-furnace.html


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae your second link sounds like it might fit. I'll have to reread it a few times to sink in. Still haven't found out what the symptoms are with air, or water, in the gas line. Gas comes from city lines.

Yes, it is a high energy efficient furnace.  *Plus...and here's the bad part....it has all kinds of safety devices. Translation: Trouble. They shut everything down at the slightest irregularity. *

You really don't want to get me started discussing this furnace. When this first happened, I was troubleshooting it for weeks.  I could write pages.  A real snoozer.

 Two more clues: 1) if the front door is off the furnace, the temperature can go lower, before it shuts down. 2) If I keep the heat up all night, it doesn't happen.  It's when I turn the thermostat down for the night and it sits for a while not running, while the temp in the house lowers.  Doesn't come back on.

Still think it might be inadequate venting.  I did some calculations and pipe is on the borderline of being too narrow, and minimal up slope.

See, I'm already getting carried away.  _Stop me now!!!_

BTW, it is NOT a bad pressure switch.  That's what the little lights indicate, and that was replaced with no effect.

Here's the bad part.  I wouldn't get to test anything out until temps fall below ~16 again.  May not happen until next winter.  Didn't happen at all last winter.


----------



## maggiemae

Since, we are nearing the end of winter (fingers crossed), having it looked at would be at the bottom of my priority list.  But after this discussion, I did learn that all furnaces are not created equal! LOL  I just assumed they all vented out through a flue but I was certainly wrong.  I learned something new and I will put that in my memory bank for now (if the memory holds out that long)! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...I just assumed they all vented out through a flue but I was certainly wrong. ....


Oh, but mine *is* vented out through a flue.  That's what I'm calling a vent pipe.  Except my pipe goes sideways across the basement ceiling and out the wall, instead of straight up. That's why I keep saying it's important to get enough up slope on the pipe.  Maybe I'm not using the right terminology.

By the way, water, in the form of vapor, comes out that pipe also. How about that for confusing!?  LOL!

I meant to add...any water that condenses in the vent pipe is supposed to drain back toward the furnace, and probably eventually out that little drain tube.   layful:nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

High of 71 F here today. 

Things I've learned so far:

1. First big Georgia footabll game is at SC on September 8th.  I'm ready. layful:

2. Even though the days keep getting shorter until Dec 21st, the sunset here gets later in the day  starting on December 1st---4 minutes later by the 21st.  So next year I will celebrate Dec 1st, instead of the 21st.   I rarely see a sunrise.

3. I have long fingernail beds! No matter how short I file my nails, they still hit the guitar strings first. I would have to build up huge calluses to pass the nails, or train fingernails to be shorter by over-trimming them. Ouch!  Not looking good.  I may have to wear PVC fingertips forever. 

_Edited to add..._

Forgot to update the property next door.  Last week after the rain the back yard was a mess.  Saturday (1/21) the new owner smoothed everything out with his tractor, and took out the dogwood tree. Looks like he's just preparing to plant grass, no new buildings, at least not soon.   Looking good.


----------



## maggiemae

Yes, looks like they are getting ready for grass/sod.  Wish he would have kept the Dogwood tree.  They are one of my favorites in the Spring!


----------



## Meanderer

How much is that dogwood in the window?


----------



## NancyNGA

So, the doorbell rings early this morning.  Man wants to know if any of the cars parked out on the street belong to me.  I explain they are mostly students who park and walk to class.  He says they are going to move a house down the street. He takes off running to all the other houses to talk to them. Eventually police cars show up and most every car in sight on the street is gone now.  Don't know if he was talking about a mobile home or a real house.  Can't imagine why anyone would move a house down our street.  I'll probably miss it when it happens. 

No power lines or phone lines have been removed.  Couldn't be much of a house.

 Just talking to myself here....


----------



## Pappy

Could this be it?


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> Could this be it?


  Could be, Pappy.  There is no place to put a house bigger than that on our street, and to use it as a through street makes no sense, because the street 1 block up is extra wide. Maybe they got mixed up.    Another puzzle. layful:

Got curious and took a walk. House is sitting in the middle of the street three blocks up. They still have a choice to go a different way at this point.






I'm done with it now.  Got to get to work. :lol:


----------



## C'est Moi

Wow.   Are they moving it in or out?


----------



## NancyNGA

C'est Moi said:


> Wow.   Are they moving it in or out?



It finally made it here about 3 pm.  This is through the shade of screen porch at first, because I was facing the sun. They held the power lines up with poles along the way.  The clanking noise at the end is a street sign flopping against the house. One of the guys said it was going to Winterville. That's about 5 miles away.


----------



## Meanderer

House Moo-ving!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> House Moo-ving!


Wow, that's really a primitive way to do it, Meanderer.


----------



## maggiemae

Wow, as a little girl growing up in rural Mississippi, we used to see these houses being moved along the highway!  Thanks for the memory! That's how they do it on DIY Texas Flip and Move.  Someone got that house for cheap and the moving probably cost about 5,000.  But if you own the land and set it down, it beats building from the ground up.  Would love to see where it ended up and what improvements they will do with it.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  Would love to see where it ended up and what improvements they will do with it.


Maggiemae, I should have jumped in the truck and followed it, a house chaser, so I could find out where it went, and post you some after pictures.  LOL!  Reminds me of when I got the corn crib moved down to the lake to make into the cabin. I should have a picture of that somewhere...


----------



## Meanderer

"The Walker Sister's Corn Crib" by Margaret McCarthy Hunt


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> "The Walker Sister's Corn Crib" by Margaret McCarthy Hunt


From your link: _"These structures were sometimes called 'plunder sheds,' as farmers used them to store miscellaneous items such as barbed wire, brooms, firewood, and tools. ..."

_Plunder shed is really a better description than corn crib. Some friends called it corn crib to make fun, and it just stuck. 

Before (1982) and after the move down to the lake, plus remodel.   The old shed roof was discarded.  Somewhere I have a picture before the porch was added, but can't find it.


----------



## C'est Moi

Seems like I recall my grandpa's corn crib had somewhat ventilated sides, like the boards of the walls were intentionally "gapped".   Not sure why but that's what I remember.   It was a narrow structure with a solid roof, though.


----------



## NancyNGA

C'est Moi said:


> Seems like I recall my grandpa's corn crib had somewhat ventilated sides, like the boards of the walls were intentionally "gapped".   Not sure why but that's what I remember.   It was a narrow structure with a solid roof, though.


Yes, C'est Moi.  I think that's what a real corn crib is supposed to be like.  I think it allows the corn to dry out better.


----------



## NancyNGA

I really like the picture of the four Walker sisters from that link. 






Saturday Evening Post, 1946


----------



## maggiemae

Love the transformation!  I can see the original pitched roof on the right hand side!  Who is the lady in the picture?


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Love the transformation!  I can see the original pitched roof on the right hand side!  Who is the lady in the picture?


That's me.   I remember the name of the man that did the moving---Mr. Moon---and how much it cost:  $750 for the building & shed roof, including laying some cement blocks for a foundation.  That is $1850 in today's money.

How did your floor turn out? 
I've been stuck on how to do something in the closet, and it's been a perfect excuse to delay, but I'm about ready to get back to it now. :lol:


----------



## maggiemae

Why oh why did you have to bring up floors? LOL  I have  got half of it done.  Let's see, that would be three months ago?  This is my excuse...Thanksgiving, Christmas, Snow,.....I'm sure I can think of something else!  But I'm getting on a roll...been "dry fitting" boards so when I really get going, I can finish up in a hurry!  Need to give myself a dead line.  That is one bad thing about being retired....don't get in any hurry!  One thing, it keeps you on your toes stepping over loose boards before going to bed at night! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...Thanksgiving, Christmas, Snow,.....I'm sure I can think of something else!


Don't forget you were sick. That's a really good excuse!



maggiemae said:


> ....  One thing, it keeps you on your toes stepping over loose boards before going to bed at night! LOL


Oh yes, exactly! And also a good excuse not to dust or vacuum.   My deadline was March (or was it April?).  I always factor in a lot of procrastination time when setting a deadline.


----------



## maggiemae

I'm trying to make better snack choices so today I bought bananas, fresh strawberries (they were on sale for 2 containers/ 4.00 at Kroger), fruit cups in light syrup and then I had a digital coupon for today only for a HUGE bag of Reese's Peanut Butter Cup Minitures that regular price would have been 8.99 but with the digital coupon it was 4.99!  How could I pass that up?  After reading my book for an hour this afternoon (it's raining, so who wants to do anything), I decided I needed a little snack.  Guess what i chose?  Yep, Reese's  but I only had two so I didn't feel so bad that I should have chosen the banana!  Gotta find a hiding place for those Reese's!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I'm trying to make better snack choices so today I bought bananas, fresh strawberries (they were on sale for 2 containers/ 4.00 at Kroger), fruit cups in light syrup and then I had a digital coupon for today only for a HUGE bag of Reese's Peanut Butter Cup Minitures that regular price would have been 8.99 but with the digital coupon it was 4.99!  How could I pass that up?  After reading my book for an hour this afternoon (it's raining, so who wants to do anything), I decided I needed a little snack.  Guess what i chose?  Yep, Reese's  but I only had two so I didn't feel so bad that I should have chosen the banana!  Gotta find a hiding place for those Reese's!


Whenever I decide I'll just get a _small_ package of something like candy (How could you go wrong with just a small package?), it seems like they always have a Buy One Get One Free sale!  I hide stuff like that on top of the refrigerator, pushed way back where you can't see it.  It usually doesn't work, but once in a while I find something up there that's been for months.  Maybe I'll go check up there now. LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Newest puzzle/challenge 

Found a deer frantically running back and forth in the little fenced area near the house late this afternoon.  Would have had a video of him, but got the ON/OFF toggle button on the camera mixed up (Did I hear a 'Thank God'?), so I have a  couple of nice videos of my feet walking.  Finally scared him enough to leap over.  Then found two wood posts leaning over and loose from the fence.  



They don't just fall over that way by themselves.  I suspect the deer tried to jump, got temporarily hung up in the fence, and it spooked him from trying it again. (It's always fun to speculate. )  

Anyway....I guess I need to fix this.{sigh} No idea how right now. Posts apparently weren't set deep enough to begin with. Rusty can't get out, so not on my front burner. 

I'm running out of back burners. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Only today, I learned that Georgia has a State Possum. :shrug: 

_"Georgia adopted Pogo as the official state ‘possum in 1992. Pogo is a friendly cartoon "swamp critter" ... created by Walt Kelly (cartoonist and movie animator), who was inspired after visiting the Okefenokee Swamp in 1942."

_(Needlepoint)


----------



## maggiemae

I did not know that!  Boy, the rain must have made you really bored! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I did not know that!  Boy, the rain must have made you really bored! LOL


Think so? layful: Now I'm wondering, how many _named_ possums are there? Think I'll go Google it.  Ha!  

You should see my neighbor's back lot after this rain.  It is one big mudpie.  I'm hoping some of his topsoil washes over onto my property. nthego:

I'm sorting out and throwing away junk from an old desk with 6 drawers.  Got it down to only 2 drawers full now.  I should just dump the whole thing and not look at any of it.


----------



## maggiemae

Oh no, sort through it all!  That's my method....mull over it for awhile and decide if you can actually part with it!  You know if you dump it out, in about a couple of months you will be looking for something that was in that drawer!  I'm not being much help at all am I? LOL


----------



## maggiemae

I think I am starting to get my "groove" back!  Did some small things today that I have been putting off (made two big boxes ready to go to Goodwill, filled a garbage bag of useless stuff to go to the curb, soaked and cleaned my hairbrush and comb...OK..TMI)!  Who knows, that unfinished floor may be next? LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I think I am starting to get my "groove" back! Did some small things today that I have been putting off (made two big boxes ready to go to Goodwill, filled a garbage bag of useless stuff to go to the curb, soaked and cleaned my hairbrush and comb...OK..TMI)! Who knows, that unfinished floor may be next? LOL


That sounds great!  I wish I could get back in the groove.   My latest time waster and excuse for not doing much...is ....fooling around with doctors.  Am making some progress with the guitar.  Torture my fingertips for a few minutes several times a day, and it's getting better.  Ha!


----------



## NancyNGA

Routine Dr. visit (1/24/2018). Found out....

_1. I'm allergic to hairspray. Nothing to do with the Dr, except he pointed out my eyes were red and puffy, and since I wasn't at home it couldn't be residual coal dust. layful:

2. If I want to get my height measured I might as well ask a teller in the bank.   (They did it wrong at the Dr office.)_

Finally got the flu shot---insisted on low dose. BP 105/52, no meds. Three tubes of blood drawn. Routine. 

Dr. couldn't believe they wanted someone to wait with me in a recovery room for 1 hour after a colonoscopy (one of the reasons I cancelled). Asked about home kit. He said it would likely show a false positive, then I'd have to do the colonoscopy. I think he was being sarcastic.

I deserved it. I don't casually make decisions, and I do take his advice seriously, but once I make a decision I don't want to get into a back and forth debate with him, so I tend to make a joke of it. I've got to stop that. He's a good doctor. 

Made him happy though, by agreeing to see a specialist for one test (or so I thought). That happened yesterday. Waste of time, but now they've got me trapped into doing 2 more tests, two different days, two different places. That's the way it always starts, with just one test. 

Odds are it's *all* a big waste of time. Such a nuisance.


----------



## NancyNGA

One test down; one to go. I believe this was called a CT scan? Big donut with a voice telling you when to hold your breath.   Warm and tingly feeling from dye (iodine ?) in the blood.  I've never done that before.  Second test was originally scheduled, and would be over with, by next week, but they've already rescheduled it to the end of the month.    Maybe they will decide it's not necessary after this one?  Yeah, right.

Back to piddling with the guitar for distraction. Strategy is to decide which notes I want to play, using the keyboard.  Translate the notes to letters, locate them on the guitar, then see if I can contort my fingers into a position so the sound is not horrible.  One benefit... they say if you ever do develop calluses on your fingertips, avoid getting your hands wet.  That means no dish-washing by hand.


----------



## C'est Moi

I hope your tests have a good outcome, Nancy.    (I was going to say 'positive outcome' but I decided tests = positive might not be what we want.)   

"Retirement is when you quit going to work and start going to the doctor." -- My older sister


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks C'est Moi, but I really don't think it's anything.  No symptoms at all.  Just some funny lab results that they wanted to check more carefully. The donut thing was just a brand new experience for me, and it was something different to write about. I should have waited until it was all over to even mention it. 

But... I might have found another possibility for that mystery hole at the cabin... 



Armadillo burrow??? ?...I've seen one out there, and several killed along the roads.  From the internet...looks close, the same diameter hole. layful:







A funny video of one of a different species digging a hole. Looks like sand.  I don't know if they could dig that well in Georgia red clay and rocks. LOL!


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## NancyNGA

C'est Moi: 
:lol1: 
Armadillo impersonating a Georgia peach (or is it a Georgia melon )


----------



## Pappy

This is the type of cat scan I had Nancy.  (Not)


----------



## Meanderer

I remember reading that one of the armadillo's defenses is to jump straight up in the air.  Not very effective when a truck is driving over you.


----------



## NancyNGA

Pappy said:


> This is the type of cat scan I had Nancy.  (Not)


Pappy, I didn't know a CT scan and a CAT scan were the same thing.  I thought *this* was a CAT scan.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I remember reading that one of the armadillo's defenses is to jump straight up in the air.  Not very effective when a truck is driving over you.



They have been trying to solve their roadkill problem...


----------



## Meanderer

...then there's the armadillo cake!


----------



## ProsperosDaughter

I want a pet armadillo


----------



## NancyNGA

ProsperosDaughter said:


> I want a pet armadillo


:lol:

PD, are you sure? Do you know how weird they look?   Like prehistoric creatures.


----------



## Meanderer

DO ARMADILLOS MAKE GOOD PETS?


----------



## NancyNGA

New since last time...

The gas furnace went out for good tonight, 33 degrees outside is too warm, so it's something different this time. Upstairs heat pump is fine. Will check a couple things outside in the morning first, then should call a different company. Maybe someone new can figure out the _other_ problem also.  

A coincidence. Got a long letter from my aunt, the one who spent time with my grandmother and me, before she married my uncle, in the long West Virginia story.  She is the only aunt or uncle left on my father's side of the family. I can't understand some of it.  First letter I ever got from her. No one reading this would understand why this is strange.

 ​.

No one would understand why it's going to be hard for me to answer either. Maybe I can ask her to fill in some missing pieces to the puzzle about the house in WV.  Maybe she even has some old pictures I could borrow and scan.  Yeah!   I can do this!  But I have a suspicion something else is going on.  

Good things... I can play the melody of the song I chose to learn on the guitar with minimal pain to fingertips and ears, but have to come up with some accompaniment next.  That will be *really* hard. 

I must have left something out.  It sure felt like it's been worse than that, the last couple of days.  Maybe it helps to write it down. LOL


----------



## maggiemae

Oh no, I hate to hear about your furnace!  Is it still under some sort of warranty?  How old is your Aunt?  She has a very nice hand writing.  I only say that because I have noticed my hand writing has gotten worse the older I get!  One of the many "down falls" of getting older I guess.

Still waiting to hear when you will be coming out with your guitar single!  We might have a "star" among us!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Oh no, I hate to hear about your furnace! Is it still under some sort of warranty? How old is your Aunt? She has a very nice hand writing. I only say that because I have noticed my hand writing has gotten worse the older I get! One of the many "down falls" of getting older I guess.
> 
> Still waiting to hear when you will be coming out with your guitar single! We might have a "star" among us!



I had too much to do today to even think about the furnace.  It is toasty warm upstairs, because I also have the gas space heater going. Keeps me out of the kitchen. I think some parts of the furnace had a 10 year warranty. Don't even remember when it was installed.  You would know exactly I'm sure.   Coincidentally got a coupon in the mail today for $29 off, from a big named HVAC repair service in town.  Have they been monitoring Senior Forums?  Ha!

I think my aunt is around 83-84. She is a really nice person.  My handwriting for long things is not good either. I get impatient.  I'm going to type something out and recopy it in handwriting tonight.  My best friend's advice was always, "Keep it short, you'll get into less trouble that way." LOL!  Just got to get something in the mail soon.  I don't know her phone number, but I hate talking on the phone even worse than writing letters.  

*IF* (big if) I can ever learn one song reasonably well, it will take 6 months.  Before that time comes I'll be sick of the song.


----------



## maggiemae

NancyNGA said:


> I had too much to do today to even think about the furnace.  It is toasty warm upstairs, because I also have the gas space heater going. Keeps me out of the kitchen. I think some parts of the furnace had a 10 year warranty. Don't even remember when it was installed.  You would know exactly I'm sure.   Coincidentally got a coupon in the mail today for $29 off, from a big named HVAC repair service in town.  Have they been monitoring Senior Forums?  Ha!
> 
> I think my aunt is around 83-84. She is a really nice person.  My handwriting for long things is not good either. I get impatient.  I'm going to type something out and recopy it in handwriting tonight.  My best friend's advice was always, "Keep it short, you'll get into less trouble that way." LOL!  Just got to get something in the mail soon.  I don't know her phone number, but I hate talking on the phone even worse than writing letters.
> 
> *IF* (big if) I can ever learn one song reasonably well, it will take 6 months.  Before that time comes I'll be sick of the song.



Maybe you will make "American Idol" next year! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Maybe you will make "American Idol" next year! LOL



...If I could get you on the keyboard, to join me... _Want to?   _ ​..


----------



## NancyNGA

Furnace repairman just left.  Called a new company who specifically listed gas furnaces on their webpage.  Need a new circuit board. Not surprised. Under warranty until 2022. 

About the other problem...He said slope and length of vent pipe barely meet requirements for that size pipe (2").  Water that condenses in that pipe is warm, is supposed to run back into the furnace, warm water freezes faster than cold water.  Also showed me a little do-hickey along the return water route inside the furnace where water might freeze and cause trouble. 

 He said high energy efficient furnaces are very temperamental.  (Tell me about it.) He explained everything and it made sense.  Coming to replace the board Friday.

It's warmer outside than downstairs right now, so I've got the front door open.  No bugs yet, but I heard an awful lot of chirping birds this morning.


----------



## maggiemae

NancyNGA said:


> ...If I could get you on the keyboard, to join me... _Want to?   _ ​..



Unfortunately, we are past their age requirements!   Their loss! LOL

Good to hear that the furnace is still under warranty. What a pain to have to check the return during really cold weather!  It was really nice weather here today but the rain is coming and will be here for awhile.  Oh my, I feel the "guilt trip" coming on already if I don't take these rainy days to get something accomplished inside.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Unfortunately, we are past their age requirements!   Their loss! LOL


What!?!  Believe it or not I've never watched that show. Shucks, I was going to try to talk C'est Moi into joining us and doing the hula hoop.



maggiemae said:


> Good to hear that the furnace is still under warranty. What a pain to have to check the return during really cold weather!  It was really nice weather here today but the rain is coming and will be here for awhile.  Oh my, I feel the "guilt trip" coming on already if I don't take these rainy days to get something accomplished inside.


Today was a good day.  Having to get ready for the repairman, got me moving.  Cleaned up the front porch and rearranged things in the basement so they could get to the furnace. LOL.

When I tore out the closet I used 23 empty heavy duty plastic feed bags (alfalfa pellets for the goats) to fill with debris.  I've put one bag in with the trash about every week since.  Down to only 4 bags sitting on the front porch. Actually that should not make me proud.  It means it's been at least 19 weeks since I started. Dumped some more in my sink hole (all safely biodegradable ). That thing is really handy!

 Birds chirping today helped too.


----------



## maggiemae

NancyNGA said:


> What!?!  Believe it or not I've never watched that show. Shucks, I was going to try to talk C'est Moi into joining us and doing the hula hoop.


  Dang, we would have been good!


----------



## C'est Moi

NancyNGA said:


> What!?!  Believe it or not I've never watched that show. Shucks, I was going to try to talk C'est Moi into joining us and doing the hula hoop.



:lol:   You and MaggieMae are going to have to go on the road without me; I'm pretty sad at this hula hoop business.   

Glad you're getting the furnace repaired!


----------



## NancyNGA

C'est Moi said:


> :lol:   You and MaggieMae are going to have to go on the road without me; I'm pretty sad at this hula hoop business.


But C'est Moi, I don't recall either of us saying we were any good. It's the _synergy_ thing, ya' know, as in, "The whole is greater than the sum of its parts." :banana:epper::banana:

(Oh well, we tried. )


----------



## C'est Moi

Off to look for guitar cartoons....   nthego:


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## NancyNGA

C'est Moi said:


>


:lol: So true!!!! .. I'm struggling with one note at a time.  Forget about a chord.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## C'est Moi

Touche'.


----------



## NancyNGA

My mother at 4 months old, so the date would be April, 1922. I found this picture at the same time as the pocket watch, in one of those baby journal books new parents sometimes keep, barely filled out. I guess it gets old by the 3rd child. LOL.  






At the time they lived in a 2.5 story house in the town where I grew up. From StreetView in 2011. I believe she said they rented the house along with another family. 






An empty lot by StreetView 2016. No sentimental value attached. Just curious to see it.


----------



## maggiemae

Oh my goodness, how adorable!  Love the little dresses they wore back then.  I can bet it was hand made.  I have some very old baby gowns that were past down from my grandmother.  Some of them have very delicate embroidery on the collars.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Oh my goodness, how adorable!  Love the little dresses they wore back then.  I can bet it was hand made.  I have some very old baby gowns that were past down from my grandmother.  Some of them have very delicate embroidery on the collars.


Yeah, she could have been a Gerber baby.   My grandmother sewed, crocheted edges and embroidered designs on everything, and made dozens of quilts.  I still have several of her quilts. She taught me how to crochet when I was a little kid.

My mom used to lament that she was a middle child and therefore ignored. 

1st child:  a girl, so that was special just by being the 1st.
2nd child:  a boy, so that was special, period 
3rd child: my mother, they already had a girl
4th child: another boy, but the youngest, so by definition was "the baby" and spoiled

She did say there was one benefit. Her parents imposed stricter rules on her older sister.  Didn't care so much with her.  Ha!

_I guess I should add why I brought this last part up.  The family was slightly (what they now call)  dysfunctional, imo. __ The siblings were always so competitive.  _


----------



## NancyNGA

I couldn't do it.  Couldn't write the letter to my Aunt, so I called her yesterday instead. I had forgotten this side of the family is normal. You just feel at ease talking to them even if you've been AWOL for years. 

I started to ask if she remembered the time she spent with my grandmother and me at that house in West Virginia, before she married my uncle, and she yelled, "Yes!" before I even finished asking. She said she even remembered a little green dress I wore.  She is 83, so she was at most 17 at the time. 

I painted a picture of that house in watercolor when I was a teenager, and my grandmother put it on her wall, and she now has it hanging in her house! I wondered whatever happened to that thing. It wasn't very good.

She already gave away a lot of her old pictures to my cousin, but will sort through them and send me some.  She doesn't want to keep any pictures. 

It's kind of nice to know that someone remembers you.  Reminds you there are some people in this world who are just really nice people. My mother's best friend, Mary, is like that too. Neither has a cell phone nor does the internet. Anyway all this gave me a case of the melancholies.  Maybe should have had a shot of Old Crow.  LOL

Up early. Expecting the furnace repairman this morning. Maybe *that* will get me moving again. I can't afford melancholy on top of procrastination and laziness. nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

Verdict on the furnace.  They replaced the circuit board and it cranked right up. However....it ran about 2 minutes and cut off, and kept doing that---on off, on off.

They are now stumped, and the next plan is to make an appointment with a technician from the manufacturer for a conference phone call.  They have to be sitting in front of the furnace when it happens. Better than the previous repairman I guess.  He just wandered around with a blank look on his face, muttering to himself, then left.  (Seriously)

 It's Friday. So hopefully Monday, but not guaranteed. Temps in the mid 60's for the next few days, so it won't be too bad. 

He made a funny comment as he was leaving: "It's all junk, but the junk's under warranty." Guess it's good for economy, and keeps repairmen employed.


----------



## C'est Moi

LOL @ the repairman's parting comment.   I hope they get it all sorted out for you soon.   

In other news, this reminded me of you...


----------



## maggiemae

Love your comment about "the family was slightly dysfunctional"...I think ALL families are dysfunctional to a point.  I know mine was growing up and so was my husband's and  our's (mine now with two grown kids) was surely a roller coaster ride!  So glad you called your Aunt!  Sounds like you both had some good conversation  and remember she "reached" out to you...so she cares.  Keep the conversations going.

Hope they can figure out the problem with the furnace.  Maybe they should replace the entire unit at no cost to you because it sounds like a "lemon" to me.

Lots of rain this weekend but not so cold....keep dry!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...Hope they can figure out the problem with the furnace.  Maybe they should replace the entire unit at no cost to you because it sounds like a "lemon" to me.
> 
> Lots of rain this weekend but not so cold....keep dry!


The trouble with having a difficult problem like that with a furnace, or anything, is no one wants to fool around with it. This conference call will take time, and time is money, and the smaller repair services just seem to *assume* you will complain like crazy about paying for nothing to show, especially if it turns out to be something simple, or if they truly think I need a whole new furnace.  I'm sure they must have to deal with some really difficult people. That's probably what happened with the first repairman. I wish they wouldn't just assume.

I'm pretty sure a large outfit would just tell me I need a new furnace, take it or leave it.  Hope this one doesn't give up.  He was supposed to call me back this afternoon and didn't.


----------



## maggiemae

Just a thought....maybe you should call the manufacture and give them the full story and see what they say.  Won't cost you anything to talk.  This is ridiculous!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Just a thought....maybe you should call the manufacture and give them the full story and see what they say.  Won't cost you anything to talk.  This is ridiculous!


Hey, if I can make it another month I won't even need the furnace. 

The rain is supposed to start here at 11 pm.  If you say rainy days are a good time to get work done, I'll think seriously about it.  Maybe pull an all-nighter.


----------



## maggiemae

NancyNGA said:


> If you say rainy days are a good time to get work done, I'll think seriously about it.  Maybe pull an all-nighter.



Well, I lied...did not get much accomplished this rainy weekend!  Just washed a few loads of clothes and just could not get motivated to do anything else.  But wait, this must count for something...my daughter called me Saturday morning to tell me my granddaughter was sick and running a fever.  They took her to Children's Health Care and she has a bad case of strep throat.  They would not rule out the flu but the state of GA has run out of the flu tests (they are on back order).  She gets off the bus here in the afternoons and 
I was concerned when the bus driver had to wake her up Friday.  She said.."I cannot believe she is sleeping with all this noise"..My first thought...she is getting sick.  So, I spent Saturday sanitizing everything in the house (keyboards, computer mouse, door knobs, hand towels,etc)!  We don't need to get this mess!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae, sorry your granddaughter is sick.  I hope she doesn't have the flu. I hear school attendance has been way off this winter. Do children recover more quickly from colds than adults? 

 It seems like everyone I know has had some kind of flu, or cold, or something this winter.  The only time I get anything is when I'm around a lot of people.  I joined a gym once for 18 months.  During that period I had two colds, in spite of the staff running around all over the place wiping down equipment every 5 minutes, and using hand sanitizer both coming and going.  

Today I bought 3 more 2x4's for the closet job.  So no more excuses I don't have enough lumber on hand.  I have a framing mess to do in there.  Got to frame around some drain pipes that go through the closet from the attic HVAC unit. They've always been just dangling in one corner in the past.  Never bothered me.  I should make a way to get at them easily.  My upstairs HVAC unit is getting very old, and might need to be replaced. 

But I haven't even got to that problem yet.

My first excuse is that the old framing is all messed up and there is still a little bit of it I *have* to use, because it's part of the roof.  Every time I go in there I just roll my eyes cause I can't picture how it should look along with the junk that's already in there.  I know from experience I'll regret it down the road when I try to put up the wall board, if I don't get things as close to square, level, plumb, whatever, as possible at the beginning. 

I need to just go in there with a chair and force myself to stare at it for an hour.  Maybe sketch it out.   If I had any experience I would know the best thing to do.

At least it's been warm lately.  Today it was 64 downstairs.  Last week it was 53 one morning.


----------



## maggiemae

Ummm, I would rethink the framing around the drain pipes.  You do not want to have to rip out framing to have the HVAC replaced in the future.  Does the "dangling" in the corner cause mechanical problems with the HVAC?   If not, let it go!

I know what you mean about plumb and square...makes me crazy!  Nothing in this house is plumb and square...but I realize after 32 years you will get some settling and your house is even older.  The idiots that built this house did not even set the front porch posts in concrete.  We had to have the porch "jacked up" and footings poured after a few years!


----------



## NancyNGA

A cover like this would be good for hiding pipes/wires in a corner. You could attach it with screws so it could be removed, but I can only find it on UK websites. They always have such innovative construction materials in the UK and Australia, but not here.  Maybe just two pieces of 1" lumber to make a box. Or maybe you could modify a piece of gutter. layful:

 

This is what needs covering, maybe.



Enough of this talk! It's just more procrastination made to sound important at this stage.  Back to framing.   I'm almost to the point of doing a whole new complete framing job completely *inside* the mess that's already there. I'd loose 8" from the room dimensions, but I could get it _pertnear_ perfect. layful:


----------



## maggiemae

Are you planning on a finished room there?  The lines are nicely tied together.  Or is this just some "busy" work for you?  I'm just saying...! LOL  I only say this because I tend to do a lot of "busy" work just to past the time.  Cannot wait for nice weather so I can "pass" the time outside.  I would rather be outside than inside any given day!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Are you planning on a finished room there?  The lines are nicely tied together.  Or is this just some "busy" work for you?  I'm just saying...! LOL  I only say this because I tend to do a lot of "busy" work just to past the time.  Cannot wait for nice weather so I can "pass" the time outside.  I would rather be outside than inside any given day!


At this stage it's just "theoretical" busy work---all in my mind's eye. (Silly expression) I've had lots of good excuses for the last 2 days to not do anything practical. 

 It was so warm today you didn't even need a jacket. Had to run the AC in the truck.  Tomorrow even warmer.  

 How is your granddaughter?


----------



## maggiemae

Thanks for asking....she is better.  Been to school this week.  But I am so aggravated with my daughter, she forgot to give her medicine yesterday morning and this morning.  She gives it to her at night but she should have two doses twice a day.  Makes me crazy because I will not let her outside when she gets here.  And she is like her Nana and loves to be outside!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> .. she forgot to give her medicine yesterday morning and this morning.  She gives it to her at night but she should have two doses twice a day.  Makes me crazy because I will not let her outside when she gets here. And she is like her Nana and loves to be outside!


Is it antibiotics?  It would not be good to miss those.   But if it's something else, and she's feeling OK without them, it probably it isn't a big deal.  I think most meds, other than antibiotics, are just to make you feel better. (Yes? Or no?)  She should probably take it easy.  She'll get better sooner.  Glad she didn't have the flu.


----------



## NancyNGA

Good excuses...

One year ago April, I bit down _really_ hard on a piece of popcorn that wasn't completely popped. This would have probably fractured a normal tooth, but it happened on an implant. My dentist insists there is zero sensitivity with implants (but see later), so you have a tendency to be tougher on them, just because there is no warning.  Regardless, a sharp pain did happen. 

Dentist took an x-ray, tried to wiggle the tooth---nothing.  Six months later, same sensitivity.  Dentist still couldn't wiggle, and I could tell he thought it was all in my mind. I'm definitely not a hypochondriac, just the opposite in fact, and really hate to be accused. 
Suddenly last week, couldn't even chew a marshmallow on that side, so I made _another_ appointment. This time the tooth wiggled. :banana: Yay!!!!  I've never been so happy to have a loose tooth.  Next was an appointment with the surgeon.  He also wiggled the tooth, made an appointment for surgery Monday. 

And best of all the surgeon said...."There is some sensitivity because there are nerves in the bone."  My dentist will learn something next time I see him. :devil:

All these people wiggling on my tooth has now made it drop down a millimeter or so and I can't completely close my mouth now.  I believe I could pull it out but don't want to try. They are only going to charge me $112.  It's like this tooth was under warranty even though it was my fault. The rules clearly state you are not supposed to chew on ice or anything hard like that.

All this will have happened within a one week period.  That's why I have good excuses.


----------



## C'est Moi

Ugh, I hate the dentist.   Hope they get you fixed up, Nancy.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Teeth? What teeth?  I'm not even thinking about teeth. A couple of pictures just to prove I've run out of excuses and got back to the closet last night...

 Finally hit me how to proceed. I'm going to use 2x4's like "furring strips" on the ceiling.   Almost as cheap as thin boards, much stronger, easier to attach wallboard to, easier to get straight, and I've got plenty of height to spare in there. 

How to lift boards above your head and attach by yourself---string and clamps. There is space above the rafters for clamps.  



There are 15 things you need to check before attaching each board permanently to get it right, because there are so many odd things in there to deal with. Nothing can be done the normal way.  And afterwards you realize there was a 16th thing.

Around the bend... This is where I left it last night.  






Hope to make some progress today, after checking on Rusty.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, you amaze me..with the tooth deal ,Rusty, and your starting a major project?  Slow down gal!  I was proud of myself when I got one flower bed cleaned up Friday because the weather was so nice!  Even had to go to the Dollar Tree today to get some garden gloves because I had worn out the last pair I had!  Are you for hire?  I need some help with this floor upstairs! LOL  I promise I am going to finish it!  Almost there!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, you amaze me..with the tooth deal ,Rusty, and your starting a major project?  Slow down gal!  I was proud of myself when I got one flower bed cleaned up Friday because the weather was so nice!  Even had to go to the Dollar Tree today to get some garden gloves because I had worn out the last pair I had!  Are you for hire?  I need some help with this floor upstairs! LOL  I promise I am going to finish it!  Almost there!


Did you decide to redo the whole floor after all?

Maggiemae, putting up three boards is not a major accomplishment.  I'm sitting here trying to figure out which one to do next. This is like a gigantic puzzle. :eewwk:

Daffodils are out! While trying to take this picture I hear a _snap, snap, snap,_... at the bottom of the left post. Electric wires go under the gate. Dug down and pulled wires apart, couldn't see anything wrong, but snapping stopped. Turned out to be in the middle of a flattened fire ant mound. Got a couple of bites, but gained 400 volts. 



Why are daffodils planted in front of a gate? Years ago one summer we needed a few shovels full of dirt to fill in below the gate, and I picked the wrong place to get it. Gate only swings the other way, anyway. This would be a good time to move them, and I can put that job off until the daffodils dry up that way.


----------



## maggiemae

My daffodils are just now coming out of the ground and just a few blooms.  You are further south than me, so you have a "head start"!  I have them come up where they were never planted but I think the squirrels dug some up and decided to plant them some place else!  I guess they did not like my garden plan! LOL  And speaking of squirrels, they have been very active the past few weeks.  Digging lots of holes in my yard and running suicide missions back and forth on the street!  Atleast they are leaving the bird feeder alone for now.

And no, I am not redoing the whole floor (just half the room) because I had two boxes of flooring left over.  But in hindsight, it would probably have gone faster just removing the entire floor and starting from scratch!  Note to self...........!


----------



## NancyNGA

The squirrels must be digging up the nuts they buried last fall. One time a squirrel planted a pecan in a flower pot I had sitting way up on the deck. Silly squirrels.  We are getting overrun with ground squirrels now that the neighborhood cat has become indoor only. 

I've found the best motivation for completing a project, is to have another one on the back burner that you can't wait to get started on.  So upcoming work in your yard, might help motivate you on the flooring.  Do you have any outdoor projects planned for the summer? 

These are my double daffodils in town. They came from a field out at the farm.  They are big clunky ugly things, too heavy to keep their heads up.  I've been kidded that  they must come from the Savannah River Project area (radiation experiments).  This will have been the first time they didn't get frozen right at blooming time in about 3 years.


----------



## maggiemae

I think they are beautiful!  They may be "King Alfreds".  I had two bunches but they are not coming back this year.  Makes me sad, They have huge blooms.  Cannot wait for the Hostas to poke their heads out of the ground.  My project for today....we got our grandson a portable basketball goal to put at the top of our driveway for Christmas.  Well, we have a slopping yard right by the driveway that ends up where I blow fall leaves into a low area and the idiots that built the house buried construction debris that has since decomposed and left a "sink hole".  And when he and his friends play basketball here, sometimes the ball goes down the hill and into the leaves and hole.  So I went today to Home Depot and bought silt fence to stop the ball from going into the wooded area.  Patrick (my grandson) helped me install it (he is 12 and taller than me)!  I was actually sweating on a February day?!  But we got it done.  Don't want any kids falling in a "sink hole" and being sued! LOL  And in the Fall I can pull it up and blow the leaves in the area and put the fence back. Win, Win!


----------



## NancyNGA

You got me curious so I started searching daffodils. Sounds like it might be a _Van Sion_ daffodil.  This is a better picture of what mine really look like most years.  

 

Some excerpts from the link below:

_“When people ask us to identify a daffodil they’ve found in an old garden, a vacant lot, or way out in the middle of nowhere, it’s often ‘Van Sion’.  In part this is because ‘Van Sion’ is all over the place. It’s been sold and passed-along for centuries, and it’s so exceptionally tough that it multiplies where many other daffodils can’t even survive.

Most of these bulbs will produce quite different blooms — shaggy powderpuffs with no sign of a trumpet. And in some years or some gardens, these blooms will be heavily marked with green, or they’ll open gnarled and imperfect. Though they’re weirdly charming, these mop-headed blooms are rarely pictured in books or catalogs.  The amount of green varies with the weather.

__All ‘Van Sion’ bulbs sold in the US today are grown on a small island off the north coast of the Netherlands where the climate is perfect for ripening bulbs which will bloom with the doubling neatly contained within the trumpet."

_A Confusing, 400-Year-Old Classic

["Marilyn Gist of Raleigh, NC, calls hers the _Phyllis Diller_ daffodils, after her wild-looking hairstyle."]


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> My project for today....we got our grandson a portable basketball goal to put at the top of our driveway for Christmas.  Well, we have a slopping yard right by the driveway that ends up where I blow fall leaves into a low area and the idiots that built the house buried construction debris that has since decomposed and left a "sink hole".  And when he and his friends play basketball here, sometimes the ball goes down the hill and into the leaves and hole.  So I went today to Home Depot and bought silt fence to stop the ball from going into the wooded area.  Patrick (my grandson) helped me install it (he is 12 and taller than me)!  I was actually sweating on a February day?!  But we got it done.  Don't want any kids falling in a "sink hole" and being sued! LOL  And in the Fall I can pull it up and blow the leaves in the area and put the fence back. Win, Win!


Sounds like a fun project for the day, with your grandson.  I really like my sinkhole too.  I've been emptying the shop vac in there, lots of sawdust.  I think whoever built my house did the same thing with the debris, right near the foundation.


----------



## NancyNGA

Oral surgeon today. Popped out the implant, it wasn't broken, just came loose from the bone. This one had a short fat root.  He will try a longer one this time. No infection.  I think that's odd because it's been loose for 9 months.  Scraped around a little, packed it with ground up (cadaver ) bone, stuck a plug in it, and put in a couple stitches. Thirty minutes including wait time.  The worst part was the first shot, and that was over in 3 seconds.  I didn't, and still don't, feel a thing. I'm not making this up.  It was a "nothing burger," as they say.  

Now I wait 3 months again. Tooth is in the back. I'll barely miss it in the meantime.  Surgeon said I have what is called a "hard bite." That means you attack your food with your teeth.  He is right. I even chew jello. I'll be more careful from now on. 

Surgeon moved his office since last year. Got lost on the way home trying to get on the loop/bypass. Haven't been on the west side of town in a long time.  It has been building up so fast I don't even recognize it!


----------



## maggiemae

Goodness, I thought implants would last forever!  Has he suggested a "mouth guard"..sounds like you might be clinching your teeth at night.  I only say this because my daughter works at a dentist's office and she is always giving us advice! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

All I know is they tell you not to chew on ice,  or bite on anything equivalently hard, but I've been told that with real teeth also.  I fractured a couple of real teeth by doing just that back in my ice chewing days, and I stopped that habit. I can just stop eating popcorn, or sort out the ones that didn't pop completely. LOL!

This particular tooth had a short fat root, because there was less depth of bone at that location.  He knew it would be the weakest, and I just happened to chomp on the popcorn kernel with that tooth.  

The surgeon told me he is a teeth grinder. The night guard doesn't do a thing to *stop* teeth grinding at night. It just provides a soft surface to grind on. I tried one of those once and apparently tried to bite it in half overnight. Always woke up with sore jaws. You can get your jaws messed up as well as your teeth. I think I got that problem solved anyway.

It's going to be fine now. You just grow new bone and start all over again, but this time I'll be a little bit more careful.


----------



## Pappy

Funny thing is, we had a grinding wheel like this on the old homestead.


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## maggiemae

Another good day working in the yard getting flower beds cleaned up!  I want to start buying new plants but I know how Georgia can have some late freezes!  My hydrangeas are starting to leaf out!  But working outside leaves the inside work unattended!  Not enough hours in the day!


----------



## NancyNGA

Sounds good.  I've got some of the last autumn leaves that fell, still sitting in the driveway that need raked, but they aren't going anywhere.   I'd like to swipe the wild onions with Round Up before the grass greens  up, but don't think I'll make it.  The maples are coming out already!  If the onions don't come up you don't have to mow the lawn so soon.  Ha! 
Yesterday I moved forward a little bit with the closet, although it sure doesn't look like much... :lol:






The new (light colored) boards that are clamped up there are now all level to the planet Earth, and the lengths of the short ones across the top (ceiling) are *almost* the same length. The old ceiling sloped down and I couldn't stand it. Things should move faster now for a while.  Hopefully I've thought of everything that can go wrong in the future, with the ceiling at least. 

I'm trying hard not to go into mindlessly boring details about every little thing that had to be modified.


----------



## fmdog44

My first job was at small store when I was nine. I worked through high school and college. I loved working I retired at 66. after working 80-90 hours per week in the offshore oil production industry. I have always been a loner and life-long bachelor. My retired life is a dream life. My health at 70 is fine-just left the doctor this morning and all system are go. Free as a bird is a good way to fly.


----------



## scdawson

yes, that is a great benefit of retirement.  Time to do the things you have always wanted to do. - Shirley


----------



## scdawson

We are back to colder weather again here in NW Arkansas.  Boy am I ready for spring and warm weather.  I want to sit on my deck in the sun and kayak on the 7 lakes near our home.  Just started kayaking last summer and found we loved it.  I also want to get outside and do some photography.  I'm in a wheelchair because of back and hip pain and cold weather "hurts".  Bring on the warmth! - Shirley


----------



## C'est Moi

I'm enjoying your diary as usual, Nancy.   Looks like good progress on the closet.   How's your mouth healing from the dental work?


----------



## NancyNGA

The last of the two extra medical tests was this afternoon.  They were looking for something---anything from kidney stones, to tumors, to who knows.  First was the CT scan.  This one was a cystoscopy.  I got to watch the screen as the little camera poked around.  That part was cool.

Both tests found nothing.  If they had told me the results of the CT scan first, I would have cancelled this one.   All the plumbing is just fine, even the liver, and they weren't even supposed to look at that.  They said they wouldn't need to see me again for 2 years (fat chance of that happening for no good reason).  

They also took your temperature by swiping some instrument across your forehead.  What the heck was that?  These things would be fun if you could just be an observer.



C'est Moi said:


> ...   How's your mouth healing from the dental work?


It is healing fine. Have never felt one bit of pain, except a little sore at the injection site the next day. In fact I catch myself chewing hard stuff on that side by accident and have to stop. I think it's because they really didn't have to cut any tissue this time except putting in a couple of stitches. Thanks for asking, C'est Moi.

Speaking of observers, there was a dental student observing at the surgeon's office last time.  They had her handing him the instruments. Nice girl.  She was so nervous.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, sounds like good reports on all your tests!  You are good to go!  I think because you stay so physically active, it has been good for your over all health!  Keep it up girl...now go work some more on that closet! LOL


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks Meanderer and maggiemae. 

I have no idea what this means, but it sounds kind of like bone grafting. Anyway, that's my reason for posting it, and I'm sticking to it. layful:


----------



## maggiemae

Oh, and that temperature thing....my daughter has one and when my granddaughter was sick here one time, my 5 year old granddaughter had to show me how to swipe it across her forehead!  I felt like Grandma Moses!  I still like the old fashioned kind where you stick it under your tongue and say "close your mouth and don't bite down"!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ....I still like the old fashioned kind where you stick it under your tongue and say "close your mouth and don't bite down"!


Just try doing it that way on a goat.  LOL!  I wonder if that swipe thing would work on them.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, I need your opinion.  I am rethinking this floor in the Master Bedroom..it is just not going down as finished as I would like.  The original floor had a thicker underlayment and I put down the Pergo underlayment for the replacement boards and it is not fitting right because it is not the same thickness.  I am ready to pull it all up and start over in this room.  I have put down this flooring in the entire upstairs and it was so easy. But I am frustrated with this "patch" work.  I am ready to "bite the bullet" and buy new flooring for this room.  Or just finish it and caulk the gaps and let the next person deal with it?  What would you do?  Don't know if I told you the reason for replacing the boards, but we had a major water leak in the master bath vanity sink and we did not realize it had leaked under the floor into the bedroom until we noticed the boards started buckling.  I got to do some major rethinking on this project!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, I need your opinion.  I am rethinking this floor in the Master Bedroom..it is just not going down as finished as I would like.  The original floor had a thicker underlayment and I put down the Pergo underlayment for the replacement boards and it is not fitting right because it is not the same thickness.  I am ready to pull it all up and start over in this room.  I have put down this flooring in the entire upstairs and it was so easy. But I am frustrated with this "patch" work.  I am ready to "bite the bullet" and buy new flooring for this room.  Or just finish it and caulk the gaps and let the next person deal with it?  What would you do?  Don't know if I told you the reason for replacing the boards, but we had a major water leak in the master bath vanity sink and we did not realize it had leaked under the floor into the bedroom until we noticed the boards started buckling.  I got to do some major rethinking on this project!



If you've done it before and you are sure re-doing the whole thing will go smoothly, then I would do the whole thing over.  If it will always show where you patched it, then it would bug me, but that's just me.  I don't like caulked patches.  You have to live with it many more years.  If it's higher in one spot it might be a nuisance you always catch things on. And caulking shrinks and gets dirty.

But again that's just me.  I do stuff more as a challenge. Part of what I enjoy is seeing if I can do it. You have other things you may enjoy more, so don't go by what I would do. 

 I know in this closet the more I could have taken out at the beginning, the better it would have gone.  But part of the framing is the roof.  Ha!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## maggiemae

Thanks Nancy for your input!  I think deep down I had already made my mind up about starting over.  Just wanted some confirmation from someone.  I would never had been happy with a "half" done job.  So now I'm off in search of a close match color flooring.  Let the fun begin!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Thanks Nancy for your input!  I think deep down I had already made my mind up about starting over.  Just wanted some confirmation from someone.  I would never had been happy with a "half" done job.  So now I'm off in search of a close match color flooring.  Let the fun begin!


I think you made a good decision. Maybe you can find a floor finish or color you like even better.  Sounds exciting.  Now you have *got* to show us before, after, and in between pictures.


----------



## NancyNGA

This image reminded me of when I first learned how to run well (4 years old, maybe?). 



 My father was sitting on the front stoop of our house drinking iced tea, and I asked him to count out time, like a stopwatch, while I ran around the house. When I got back, the final count was in the 30's I think, so I tried it again to see if I could improve my time... I guess kids think their fathers have a perfect built in timer?  LOL 

On this trip I fell down in the gravel driveway on the back side of the house and got a nasty bloody scrape on my knee. Came limping around the house, and my father is  sitting there, drinking his tea, smiling, and still counting ...121, 122, 123....  

The knee didn't upset me, but the fact that he had just kept on counting made me start to cry.   Then he started to laugh and I stomped off, but got over it quickly. That _may_ have been the first time I learned there was no crying about _small stuff_ at our house.  

Was it a good lesson? 

I used to think so, and it would have been, except I never had anything most people would consider _big stuff_ happen to me. So I have a tendency to think everything is just _small stuff. _That's probably not so good.


----------



## fmdog44

NancyNGA said:


> This image reminded me of when I first learned how to run well (4 years old, maybe?).
> 
> View attachment 49159
> 
> My father was sitting on the front stoop of our house drinking iced tea, and I asked him to count out time, like a stopwatch, while I ran around the house. When I got back, the final count was in the 30's I think, so I tried it again to see if I could improve my time... I guess kids think their fathers have a perfect built in timer?  LOL
> 
> On this trip I fell down in the gravel driveway on the back side of the house and got a nasty bloody scrape on my knee. Came limping around the house, and my father is  sitting there, drinking his tea, smiling, and still counting ...121, 122, 123....
> 
> The knee didn't upset me, but the fact that he had just kept on counting made me start to cry.   Then he started to laugh and I stomped off, but got over it quickly. That _may_ have been the first time I learned there was no crying about _small stuff_ at our house.
> 
> Was it a good lesson?
> 
> I used to think so, and it would have been, except I never had anything most people would consider _big stuff_ happen to me. So I have a tendency to think everything is just _small stuff. _That's probably not so good.



To me, it is teaching the young to take care of yourself as hard as it is sometimes. It is wrong to grab them and cuddle them _each_ time they get a minor boo-boo. Soon, the children have no problem putting a band aid on by themselves and it makes them feel good to take care of themselves.


----------



## NancyNGA

fmdog44 said:


> To me, it is teaching the young to take care of yourself as hard as it is sometimes. It is wrong to grab them and cuddle them _each_ time they get a minor boo-boo. Soon, the children have no problem putting a band aid on by themselves and it makes them feel good to take care of themselves.


I agree, fmdog44.  You can make kids fearful of doing anything, if you make too big a fuss over every little injury.  I've seen that happen.  You also need to learn to put yourself in the shoes of other people who have really serious problems.


----------



## maggiemae

I totally get it....I let my kids get scrapes and bruises and brushed it off.  Our daughter was about 8 or 9 and she fell off our retainer wall while running and playing.  She said her arm hurt and we told her it would get better.  That night she was sitting in Mike's lap and he was rubbing her arm and he said "I think she broke her arm".  Took her to the doctor the next morning and sure enough, she had a hair line fracture.  I really felt bad about that.  I think now I am more cautious with the grandkids.


----------



## NancyNGA

Progress so far.  Three walls and the ceiling.






The ceiling *IS* level, it's the camera angle.  I was really afraid to attempt sheet rock, but there will never be a better opportunity to try it, because no one will see it in there but me if I mess it up, so I'm leaning that way.  Those 2x4's up there are just for attaching it. I figured it will be hard enough as it is with no experience, without starting off with things all crooked to begin with.

The 4th wall, to the right of the photo, is the back side of the bedroom wall, and is a mess.  Will spare the details.  Better move the deadline to May.layful:


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, it is looking good!  Hanging sheet rock is not easy, especially above your head.  Be careful and try to do small sections.  The seams can be taped and mudded!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, it is looking good!  Hanging sheet rock is not easy, especially above your head.  Be careful and try to do small sections.  The seams can be taped and mudded!


Have you done it before?  Are you for hire? 

I know I can't handle a 4'x8' sheet.  Overhead is only 34"x 95".  I figure doing that in 2 or more chunks. If they won't cut them in half for me, I'll get them to load it on the truck, and cut them in half before I take them off the truck. 

Right now I'm thinking how to reroute the electric wires, and what kind of light to put in there.  Before, the wires were just dangling on the surface.   I could also use another outlet in the bedroom. 

Part of 4th wall.  It's more crooked than it looks---juts out farther than the door frame at that diagonal brace.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, this man has given me some ideas.  My situation should be easier than his.  I won't need any wheels.


----------



## NancyNGA

Monday... 

Burned a skillet of grease on the stove. Didn't think much about it at first, because I do that all the time, although usually boiling vegetables, not grease.  I've gotten rather good at clearing smoke out of the kitchen quickly.  

When the smoke cleared, I found the paint blistered on the cabinet next to the stove. Still not upset... I can fix that...  Still have the paint (I think). 



BUT also smoke stains on the new ceiling.  Ouch! (Note the curtain to the right. It could have been worse.)



I have a lot of left over ceiling panels, but this was by far the most difficult corner to fit, and you would probably see wherever you stopped replacing them, because the ceiling is 2 years old now.

Reminds me of maggiemae's  floor. Might have to redo the whole ceiling just because of one spot.

 That ceiling has always bothered me anyway.  If I get _really good_ at hanging drywall (  ) I might just tear out the ceiling and put in drywall.  I could rent one of those drywall lift machines.


----------



## maggiemae

Oh my goodness girl....are you just trying to make extra projects? LOL  Or do I need to send you some info on cooking classes in your area? LOL  We have that same ceiling in a finished room in the basement.  I would like drywall too!  Nancy, know your limits and decide when to call in a professional.  One person working overhead with drywall can be more than you want to handle.  Just like my ongoing floor project...Mike says..""Just call someone to put it down."...and I said.."But I enjoy doing it myself".  Being on your knees is different from working above your head!  I'm just saying.................


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> .... We have that same ceiling in a finished room in the basement.  I would like drywall too!  Nancy, know your limits and decide when to call in a professional.  One person working overhead with drywall can be more than you want to handle.  Just like my ongoing floor project...Mike says..""Just call someone to put it down."...and I said.."But I enjoy doing it myself".  Being on your knees is different from working above your head!  I'm just saying.................


The the main part of this kitchen is 10.5' high up to the old plaster ceiling.  Then it drops down to normal height toward the back of the house---an add on nook that used to be a porch. I always thought it would be cool to have a kitchen with part of the ceiling 2' higher than the rest.  Would that look weird? 

 Actually I'd like to tear out the pantry too and add cabinets.  And reroute some of the plumbing above the drop ceiling. And while I'm at it change the front door so it enters into the dining room instead of the living room.  And...and...and.....  

In order to get anyone to do anything you have to come up with a big enough job for them to be interested in it.


----------



## NancyNGA

_Update on guitar_: I've finally got calluses on left hand finger tips!!! layful: nthego:

I've gotten blisters _underneath_ calluses before working outdoors, so I still can't practice for hours at a time.   I've been concentrating on fingering the strings perfectly, so there is no thumping or buzzing.  The strings on this guitar are at least 6 years old. Last time I fooled with it a lot I was also painting the bedroom, so they probably have a light coat of paint on them.  They already have a plunky sound.  

Secondly, I've been trying to learn the positions of the notes on the fret board, instead of memorizing chords. Chords are just intervals of notes. There are numerous ways to do one chord, not just one.  I think being able to read music has helped to figure some of this stuff out, and it makes more sense now.

All this fingering has to be synchronized with picking the right strings, and eventually I guess you should try to learn to do this without looking. :eewwk: 

Unbelievably difficult, compared to the piano, at least for what I want to do with it. Trying to learn is more fun this time, but you have to practice almost every day to keep those calluses.


----------



## Meanderer

I think you need to find a music store, and buy new strings and take some lessons.....and try not to fret so much!


----------



## Seeker

NancyNGA said:


> _Update on guitar_: I've finally got calluses on left hand finger tips!!! layful: nthego:
> 
> I've gotten blisters _underneath_ calluses before working outdoors, so I still can't practice for hours at a time.   I've been concentrating on fingering the strings perfectly, so there is no thumping or buzzing.  The strings on this guitar are at least 6 years old. Last time I fooled with it a lot I was also painting the bedroom, so they probably have a light coat of paint on them.  They already have a plunky sound.
> 
> Secondly, I've been trying to learn the positions of the notes on the fret board, instead of memorizing chords. Chords are just intervals of notes. There are numerous ways to do one chord, not just one.  I think being able to read music has helped to figure some of this stuff out, and it makes more sense now.
> 
> All this fingering has to be synchronized with picking the right strings, and eventually I guess you should try to learn to do this without looking. :eewwk:
> 
> Unbelievably difficult, compared to the piano, at least for what I want to do with it. Trying to learn is more fun this time, but you have to practice almost every day to keep those calluses.



G, C, D   LOL   That's about as far as I can get but I do love just playin' with it. Keep it up!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I think you need to find a music store, and buy new strings and take some lessons.....and try not to fret so much!



When I'm tinkering with this thing I get lost in trying to figure it out and do it right, and don't have time to "fret." It's good therapy. Turn off the noise, and create a different kind of noise to drown it out. 

After reading your post I looked for the extra set of strings that came with the guitar, and guess what!  They are rusted!  Never been out of the package, but the package was not air tight. Maybe the paint on the original strings kept them from rusting. 

There must be at least 50 people with YouTube videos offering free online lessons.  Each has a different strategy to learn quickly. This makes me a bit skeptical of online lessons, and too much trouble to physically go somewhere for them.


----------



## NancyNGA

Seeker said:


> G, C, D   LOL   That's about as far as I can get but I do love just playin' with it. Keep it up!!


Hi Seeker! It is fun to tinker with, isn't it? 

I just found a _whammy bar_ that came with it that I forgot all about.  Aren't there enough things to learn to do all at once, without adding that to it? Ha! Just put it on and I'll have to admit it does make the sound better, especially with clunky strings.


----------



## Seeker

NancyNGA said:


> Hi Seeker! It is fun to tinker with, isn't it?
> 
> I just found a _whammy bar_ that came with it that I forgot all about.  Aren't there enough things to learn to do all at once, without adding that to it? Ha! Just put it on and I'll have to admit it does make the sound better, especially with clunky strings.



Then you have an electric, we have both,but I only play (with) the acoustic....have a capo...


----------



## NancyNGA

Seeker said:


> Then you have an electric, we have both,but I only play (with) the acoustic....have a capo...


That (a capo) is something I'd like to try.  Depending on how long I stick with this, I might try an acoustic guitar some day. 

  This electric thing seems to have a mind of it's own sometimes.  I leaned it up against the amplifier one day and went downstairs for a minute. This loud buzzing noise started upstairs and the cat ran down and hid under the couch.  The two things got in sync somehow, and they were humming along just fine without me. layful:


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, just keep at it and then "Bingo" one day the notes will all come together and make sense!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, just keep at it and then "Bingo" one day the notes will all come together and make sense!


Ha! Ha!  I wish/hope.  Seems like I start over every day.

Picked out your new flooring yet?    I think it is too cold to do anything. It's psychological.   I thought the cold weather was gone.  Now it's back!


----------



## maggiemae

I have picked the flooring...went to Home Depot this weekend and took another look at it. It's "Interlocking Luxury Vinyl Plank"  Warm Cherry color (look it up online).  I know some people will turn their nose up at vinyl but you put it down just like wood laminate interlocking planks and it is waterproof and it is thick and looks just like wood and more durable.  Only draw back is that they do not carry it in the store, you have to order it on line and they will deliver to the store.  That is not a problem for me.  But it has been so cold and windy for the past two weeks that I just cannot get motivated to get going.  Also, it needs to acclimate to the room temperature for 24-48 hours before installing.  So with the heat running off and on, I want to wait for some constant temps.  Which reminds me, what about your heating system?  Did they come back with the parts to fix it?  Hope I did not miss a post on this.  And on another point, all the old laminate flooring will need to be cut up into smaller pieces and put in contractor bags for the garbage people to pick up.  I usually use a saber saw to just cut them up but the last time my wrists were killing me.  Had to wear a brace at night for a few nights to rest them.  I have a circular saw, so that might not be so stressful on the wrists.  I used to go a "hundred miles an hour" in a day but not so much anymore.  Getting old is not what it's cracked up to be! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> I have picked the flooring...went to Home Depot this weekend and took another look at it. It's "Interlocking Luxury Vinyl Plank"  Warm Cherry color (look it up online).  I know some people will turn their nose up at vinyl but you put it down just like wood laminate interlocking planks and it is waterproof and it is thick and looks just like wood and more durable.  Only draw back is that they do not carry it in the store, you have to order it on line and they will deliver to the store.  That is not a problem for me.  But it has been so cold and windy for the past two weeks that I just cannot get motivated to get going.  Also, it needs to acclimate to the room temperature for 24-48 hours before installing.  So with the heat running off and on, I want to wait for some constant temps.  Which reminds me, what about your heating system?  Did they come back with the parts to fix it?  Hope I did not miss a post on this.  And on another point, all the old laminate flooring will need to be cut up into smaller pieces and put in contractor bags for the garbage people to pick up.  I usually use a saber saw to just cut them up but the last time my wrists were killing me.  Had to wear a brace at night for a few nights to rest them.  I have a circular saw, so that might not be so stressful on the wrists.  I used to go a "hundred miles an hour" in a day but not so much anymore.  Getting old is not what it's cracked up to be! LOL


There is nothing wrong with vinyl.  I bet it won't get ruined with water, like wood.  I have plastic (pvc) molding in my kitchen.  It looks just like wood, doesn't need painted (white), and easier to install.  I use a table saw to cut wood into scraps.  Works well for cutting up large cardboard boxes too, so they fit in the recycle cart.

Oh, the saga of the furnace. Don't get me started.  But it had a surprise twist _just_ this afternoon.

That furnace guy never called me and never came back. Left him a message, to make sure he wasn't still coming back, and he never returned the call, so I picked out another service.  This one wouldn't even take messages.

Coincidentally I was watching TV and saw an ad for _HomeAdvisor.com_, supposed to be a free service, and said what the heck, I'll give it a try.  Left a message on their web page late this afternoon, and a larger company from a nearby town called within a minute. They showed up at 7 pm.   Tinkered around with the furnace for a half hour and couldn't get it started either.  Then got on the phone and talked to someone for 20 more minutes, and tried some other things. 

Final verdict (which I expected) was that this particular furnace (Nordyne) has known problems. He said I could Google it and read about them.  I did (later).  He said I could just keep replacing parts until the warranty runs out, or get a new furnace. _I'm tired of it!_  It's been nothing but trouble. I'm getting too old to mess around with this stuff all the time. LOL!

So tomorrow they are coming to put in a new one. He said they could finish in 4 hours.  This will make the weather warm up for sure.


----------



## maggiemae

NancyNGA said:


> This will make the weather warm up for sure.



Yep, I sure hope so!


----------



## NancyNGA

_Update:_  The guys were coming at 4 pm to install the furnace, but called at 11:00 and said they could start in about an hour.  They had a job in Braselton (30 miles away) that got stalled for the day. I'm just sitting here waiting on them, so I'll write some stuff.  Ha!

I had pretty much made up my mind to get rid of this furnace anyway, just wanted to see what they had to say first.  They tried.  I watched them. He said the problem was with the condensation system. The moisture tended to build up inside the furnace and short out electronic parts.

I looked up Nordyne last night.  It moved from Missouri to Mexico around 2009, was bought out by another company, who immediately filed for bankruptcy, restructured, now called Nordic, and is back in business now.  The reviews are not good, but a few folks had no problems at all. If what he says is true, could be the humidity here, and the unheated basement installation?


----------



## NancyNGA

They are downstairs working.  Can't practice guitar because it might scare them away. layful:_

The missing lights...
_
Picked out a closet light---an 18" LED strip light. It would fit on the wall above the door. Can be wired with a switch, 4000 bright white color, only $18, but I chose it because of the size.  This is 750 lumens, and that is barely equivalent to a 60 watt bulb. That's what I have in there now and it is ok.  All wiring must be done before drywall. 



Lowe's webpage said they had 4 in stock, but no one could find them. Ordered one delivered to the store (figured that would make them look harder). Picked it up last night.  Now  there are only 3 in stock. I checked and still didn't see any there.  I might get another one if anyone can find them.  Strange. 

_Update:_  They left at 3:30.  They did a neat job installing it.  I have heat!!!   Fingers crossed.


----------



## maggiemae

LOL, didn't need that new furnace today!


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes, really beautiful day, wasn't it!  BUT...they are predicting a low of 33 next week!     I'm ready.


----------



## NancyNGA

New strings... 

The store where I bought this guitar moved downtown.  Thank goodness it's spring break.  A delightful (not) young guitar snob named Alex put on the strings while I watched.  I can do it next time.  He lectured me about not changing strings sooner.  They should be changed every month.   And got a good rolleyes when he saw the letters written on tape on the fret board.  No they don't sell anything so low class as letters you stick on the fret board.  I felt like a 1st grader being sent to the principal's office. He takes life much too seriously for such a young age. 

What a difference. Not in the sound, but how much easier they are to push down.  They are supposed to be the exact same type & size as the ones that came on it.


----------



## NancyNGA

My Aunt found a good picture to send, although a bit fuzzy.  

She is the woman on the left, holding my cousin, David. The woman standing on the far right is my mother.   Those in between are my grandmother on my father's side, and all her 6 children. It's the only picture I know of with all 6 together as adults.  I would guess it to be about 1951-52, judging from David's age.






I only saw the one aunt (standing, second from left, in front of my father) 3 times---when this picture was taken although I don't remember it, once at her house, and once at her funeral. She died not long after this picture was taken, at age 36 with 6 children of her own, aged 3 through 15. A really sad situation. Somewhere there is a picture of all her children lined up, sitting on an outdoor table at a little country church, taken at the funeral. I was 7, but I remember it well, my first funeral I think.  I don't know what happened to that picture. 

Here they are as kids, except the older girl in the middle (possibly a much older half sister) for comparison.  This picture was posted before, but was probably on Photobucket.





BTW, Photobucket is now offering a new non-commercial image hosting package, for $100/year, instead of $400.  If they would cut that to $50 I might go for it.  I suspect every image hosting site will eventually go that way once they have a lot of your pictures.  I guess I understand why.  It's good for business.  LOL!


----------



## NancyNGA

Guitar slides ...

Something with the sound has been missing all along---slides.  That is where you slide your finger from one fret to another without lifting it off the string.  I've nailed it!  layful:   But they are even tougher on the fingertips--cuts like a knife! 

(Not my picture)



So many options. This is like a gigantic puzzle with no correct answer, just better ones.  Trying to avoid a lengthy forced time out due to slide injuries, so back to the closet. 

Less harmful alternatives:

Spoon slide

Beer bottle slide


----------



## maggiemae

I love these old black and white pictures!  But have you noticed in all the old photos of children during that era they are not smiling?  I have some old ones and I noticed the same thing.  I need to dig them out and make a comparison.  I got rid of PhotoBucket because of the price and went to Shutterfly because it's Free like Photobucket used to be!  But I guess they will all be charging a fee for photo storage before long.  Any pics I take on my phone goes to the Cloud!

Careful with those fingers, won't be long before there will be lots of work to do at the cabin area!


----------



## NancyNGA

Do post some pictures.  I like to see them even if I don't know the people. LOL!  Those kids do look tough, don't they. I imagine they were.  I've now got my pictures on Imgur.  Much easier to use than Photobucket. I've got to learn about Cloud.  Went to the computer store today and didn't recognize most of the equipment there.  Yikes!!!    

I bought a little time mowing lawns by swiping the wild onions with weed killer a few weeks ago.  They are wilting.  That's the only thing that's growing well so far.  Everyone out in the country has mowed their onions at least once already. 

I'm trying to get that 4th closet wall straight across and up and down. The door is crooked too. Chiseled and sanded 1/2 inch off a large protruding chunk of wall brace.  Now it is only 1/2" off (here and there) from being flat.  The drywall will probably extend past the door frame.  There is a new way to do trimless doors shown in this video, but no one carries those strips. It gives me an idea anyway.  

Trimless Doors

Posting one picture to say goodbye to the woods, before the weeds, vines, and briars start to grow.  You can see a little patch of green fescue way off in the distance I sewed 30 years ago, where there used to be kudzu.  March is one of my favorite months.


----------



## C'est Moi

Whew, reading all the stuff you do just tuckers me out, Nancy.      I'm enjoying the old photos.   When you get proficient with your guitar you'll have to post a video for us.  

Hey MaggieMay.  :wave:   Did you finish your floor?  

I feel like a slug when I read about y'all's projects.


----------



## NancyNGA

Thanks, C'est Moi, but speaking for myself only, this has honestly been one of the worst years ever for me, in terms of projects.  If you notice carefully, I just keep talking, not doing. Hoping the change in weather helps.  The guitar is fun, but it really shouldn't hurt to learn to play music, should it? LOL!


----------



## NancyNGA

Bought two 4' LED shoplight bulbs that work in old fluorescent fixtures, to try in the basement.  They were the same price as 40W fluorescents and are _way_ brighter. The worst fixture down there has come on _instantly_ every time, *so far*.   For now at least, I'll just replace the bulbs, instead of replacing the fixtures. So that is one project that can be marked off the to-do list.   

Used strips of barn siding for shims on the closet wall, because it was just the right thickness, but that stuff is a pain to nail or screw through, so I took them down and cut some strips of plywood and put them up instead. Don't need any more obstacles than necessary with drywall install. Next step is the wiring. So far all I've done is locate the correct breaker and flip it off.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, went digging for old photos this week.  Found some that I acquired when my grandparents passed.  I think these are old relatives maybe even great great relatives.  On some of pictures someone had hand written a date of 1919.  Thought you would get a kick out of them.


----------



## NancyNGA

I love 'em!  The first one looks like a WWI uniform, with some kind of shin protectors, and a marksman medal.  He is a handsome fellow! 






That must be a model T.  Did you know the wheels had wooden spokes!  My grandfather had one. Do you recognize where the last two were taken? 

 You are right, all the children look miserable, no smiling.  LOL

I have a picture of my great grand father and mother on my dad's side.  I may get up enough courage to post it one day. 

Thank you!


----------



## maggiemae

NancyNGA said:


> I love 'em!
> 
> I have a picture of my great grand father and mother on my dad's side.  I may get up enough courage to post it one day.
> 
> Thank you!



The pics of the old car were in Mississippi.  I also have an old picture of my great grandparents on my mother's side.  He (the great grandfather worked in a saw mill and had an accident where his middle finger to his pinkie finger was cut off) but it didn't stop him to keep working and have a family picture made! (YIKES)  Maybe I will post it.....you can't pick your family! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

layful:

While we are on old pictures, this is a picture of Mrs. Thompson, 1954.  It's amazing how a scanner can blow up some pictures so well.  The original was only about an inch square, and I've reduced this by 50% already.  



Martha Thompson was my 3rd *and* 4th grade teacher.  She was no doubt a great teacher, but I didn't like her.  In 3rd grade she was always trying to get me to do special things. I just wanted to blend in.   One time she asked me to run off a handout on one of those mimeograph ("Ditto") machines that made the fuzzy purple print.  Not the fancy newer machines, where you just push a button or turn a crank, more like this ancient one: 







I politely told her I'd rather not because I was afraid I might break it, and she called my parents. What the heck!?! I was always taught to not tear into things if I didn't know what I was doing.  There was much more, but I won't go into it.  Let's just say if I had listened to her I would probably never have gotten a job.  She finally gave up by 4th grade. 

Btw, I remember the first thing everyone did when they got a handout was smell them. Hmmm...


----------



## Meanderer

*Inventor of Sub-machine gun vanishes!*


----------



## NancyNGA

:lol: Meanderer.  How did you do that?!?

 Mrs. Thompson was very short, but she knew how to take care of herself.  She and her husband lived on a farm, had no children, but they had three Great Danes.  She used to tell us stories all the time, and how the dogs would jump up on her and were taller than she was. The stories were one thing I liked about her.  (Wow, where did that memory come from, and I can't even remember what day it is half the time.  )

Now let me tell you about my 5th grade teacher....  She had a hotel lobby bell on her desk that she rang whenever we got rowdy.   Enough said about her.  layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Nothing interesting is happening... 

1. To keep algae from growing in the goat trough and water buckets, we've always added a few drops of Clorox bleach (or generic).  It hasn't worked lately. Picked up, by mistake, a gallon of the new Splash-Less Clorox. Tiny print says, “Not for sanitation or disinfection.”  Regular bleach used to be 5-6 percent sodium hypochlorite (bleach).  The Splash-Less stuff could have as little as 1%*.  You can't just add 5 times as much, because it also has a surfactant and sodium hydroxide---the makings of soap. That product seems useless, to me. 

*Data sheet shows 1-5% "_The exact percentage has been withheld as a trade secret._"

2. Neighbor has chalk lines drawn out in the back yard now. I suspect for a parking lot for both his houses. A couple of weeks ago, he had a plumber there all day, and there are piles of old lumber outside. Must be remodeling the bath/kitchen.   



As expected, I'm now second guessing that property. I think now the new neighbor kept that old tree leaning toward her house just to encourage her to leave, and knowing her son, If I had accepted his price, I bet he would have taken it to the rental guy, trying to get us into a bidding war.  Oh well, I get along well with students.  Learning the guitar will help.  Ha!

3. I did get a blister under the callus on index finger, but it hasn't dropped of yet (the callus, not the finger). layful:


----------



## maggiemae

Yep, looks like you are going to have some "young" neighbors when the Fall Session begins!  Hope they do not party all night...although that deck screams "PARTY"!

I just want to get rid of sweat pants, sweat shirts, hoodies and all the other clothing associated with cold weather!  Although they say we are suppose to get to 76 degrees tomorrow...lets see!  I was freezing all day yesterday with this continuous wind.  I want to get outside!  And no, the floor is not finished yet....but I am making some headway.  But if the weather turns...all bets are off!  I ain't got nothing but time to get it finished.


----------



## NancyNGA

Yes they could have beer parties for the whole neighborhood in their new parking lot. :eewwk:

 It will be ok.  I don't know if I mentioned this but the rear of the men's athletic dorm used to adjoin the back of my lot.  The boys would put their boom boxes and speakers out on the balcony facing my house and play them all day.  I survived that.  They tore that dorm down years ago. This is when they first started demolishing it.



This closet is by far the most complicated thing I've ever tried to do.  Every little thing results in a new problem.  I should have done this years ago but stuff got in the way.  At the last minute I decided to put a little short fake wall in front of those tubes and wires coming down from the attic.  It will keep from bumping into them with junk. I may pull an all-nighter tonight, and get past this step. 



I was so sick of the cold when the furnace wasn't working, I've got the new one turned way up high. It's working well so far. The wind has been awful.  It's supposed to get to 79 tomorrow here.  I suspect I'll have to give in and mow all the lawns this week before the rain comes.


----------



## NancyNGA

Drug out all 3 lawnmowers and the trim saw, from winter hibernation, and all of them started with little trouble!  Haven't been able to get the saw started since last fall, but I guess I didn't really try all that hard.  Mowed the lawn at the farm and the front lawn in town, mostly early weeds.  Will have to give a try at those trees still on the fence now as soon as a good day comes along.  I imagine just clearing the road to get there will be an afternoon job.  Haven't traveled the perimeter fence since last fall.  I can surely use the exercise. Way too much sitting this winter.

The silhouette of a house wren in the goat barn today.  Every year since the barn was built, a wren makes a nest in that same spot. It must be a _really_ good spot.  Usually they are too shy to let you get this close.  I guess they are getting used to me.  Somehow I feel like just one of the many wildlife creatures out there lately.  It's a spooky feeling. 



_Updates:_ The rain washed away all the chalk marks.


----------



## NancyNGA

This afternoon I went half way around the perimeter fence, just to clear the road, and to take another look at that tree pile from the hurricane, on the fence on the far back side.  The road wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. Along the way...

The new neighbor's horse pasture, with 3 horses, specks way off in the distance.







The drainage ditch from their pond runs under the road with a culvert. Looks like their drain pipe is stopped up.  






I thought the tree pile would look smaller with all the leaves off the trees, but it didn't. 






Doesn't look nearly as bad from the other side, and farther away.  






Looking on toward the other half of the circle, looks like a new tree down.    I should have walked down there to check it out better, but it was getting late.






Anyway, I can get there quickly now. First free day when it's not raining, maybe. I think I *might* be able to do this.  Just clear out enough around the fence to rehook the electric, and wait for the rest of the trees to rot. Maybe I'll be gone, one way or another,  before that happens.  LOL.

Heading back, decided I'd better check the cabin. Three geese honking like crazy in the pond and echoing off the side of the hill.  Beavers are back!   Haven't had one in years.  A lot of recent activity in that hole near the cabin.  Don't smell any skunk, but did notice that weak coffee smell (skunk) in the house again one day last week.






Beautiful, but long, day. High about 68. 

_Happy Easter!

_


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## Meanderer

Happy Easter!


----------



## NancyNGA

Armadillos have feelings too.   Just because they aren't quite as warm and fuzzy...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Just happened to be awake at sunrise this morning (long story). There was a beautiful sunrise!  Tried to take a picture, but you could only see it from upstairs and there are screens on the windows.    Even so, the colors wouldn't have come out as pretty as it actually looked. A tiny picture, just to prove I'm not making this up.  (You can't fake a picture this bad. LOL)



I was disappointed not to be able to capture a beautiful Easter sunrise.  Maybe next year. {sigh}


----------



## maggiemae

NancyNGA said:


> Just happened to be awake at sunrise this morning (long story). There was a beautiful sunrise!  Tried to take a picture, but you could only see it from upstairs and there are screens on the windows.    Even so, the colors wouldn't have come out as pretty as it actually looked. A tiny picture, just to prove I'm not making this up.  (You can't fake a picture this bad. LOL)
> 
> View attachment 50502
> 
> I was disappointed not to be able to capture a beautiful Easter sunrise.  Maybe next year. {sigh}



I think it is still a beautiful picture!  You were awake to capture the beauty...beats the alternative!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, those are some good size trees that are down.  Are you going to try to cut them up yourself?  What beautiful country side! Unspoiled by development!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, those are some good size trees that are down. Are you going to try to cut them up yourself?....


This is a close up right near the fence.  The saw should go through all those, except maybe that forked one in the middle.  The highest branches right now are above the fence.  I'll just start cutting off little chunks from the tops of the trees, on down, and see how it works out. If they stay up there, I'll leave them until they rot and fall down.  If they fall down, then I can cut them up.

If nothing else, it will be really good strength exercise, and I need it!  So out of shape over the winter. One time jobs like this are fun.  Each  pile of trees is a different puzzle. If I had to cut trees every day, I wouldn't like it. LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Got all the numbers penciled in for IRS taxes last night.  Wasn't as hard as I thought it would be.  Last year I got a refund.  This year I'll have to pay some, but not enough to trigger a penalty.  Can't ever seem to get the withholding amount right.  There is more work involved in paying, than in getting a refund, and I do not *ever* want to have to do estimated taxes.  

Still got the State taxes to do.  They are much simpler, but they force you to round off everything to whole dollars.    I like to figure everything to the penny, and send in paper forms, just to annoy them.  And I refuse to pay, just to file electronically. If that's what they want everyone to do, then let them make if free for everyone.  Don't like contributing money to the salaries of the CEO's of the tax prep companies.  I'd rather send that money to the IRS. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

_Update:_ Well golly gee whiz, am I behind the times, or what!?!  Just found out you can schedule estimated tax payments electronically for free. I was still remembering the old days, when friends were struggling with quarterly paperwork, and missing deadlines, or scheduling appointments with tax professionals every quarter. I can do this!   nthego: 

_"EFTPS is the free Electronic Federal Tax Payment System provided by the U.S. Department of the Treasury. Payments can be scheduled weekly, biweekly, monthly, and quarterly. ... This is especially useful for Form 1040-ES estimated tax payments that are due quarterly."_

EFTPS


----------



## NancyNGA

High of 81F today.  Rain coming in a couple of days.  Decided I better work on those trees again, but as I was leaving the house this was sitting out on the street---a 1964 Ford Galaxy 500.  My first car, though not this color.






Only had a couple of hours, so I set a simple goal of clearing a path so you could at least drive around those trees and get back to the road.

BEFORE: (upper branches)





AFTER:





Only took an hour. The hard part was carrying the limbs out of the way.  Every time I sat down to take a break, 3 vultures circled overhead. Figured I better keep busy.  Cleared two of the trees away from the fence. They were easy to cut.  Now really all that's left is just one big forked oak, but it's complicated.  Two hours was enough p), so I left it like this.  Next time I'll clear the smaller limbs out of the top of that tree and see what's left. 






Looks like the new neighbors are setting up beehives now? They surely are interesting and hard-working folks.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Don't laugh.  I'm posting this only because it will help me keep at it and improve, LOL.  Anyway, this is the style of guitar I'd like to learn---no singing or strumming of chords---just the melody with a little harmony.






Miss the sustain pedal on the piano. It sounds choppy without some kind of accompaniment to cover the silent gaps as you move your hand around, but the tone of a guitar is so much prettier than that of a piano, imo.

_Bucket list... _

To play this song like Les Paul, by the time I'm his age (90) in this video. I've got 19 years to practice. Guess you call it jazz, but it's not the _crazy_ kind of jazz, where you can't even recognize the song. Love the tone!  I like all kinds of music, though.


----------



## maggiemae

NancyNGA said:


> Looks like the new neighbors are setting up beehives now? They surely are interesting and hard-working folks.



Our neighbor has beehives and brings us jars of honey atleast once a year.  I have seen him out with his suit and helmet and smoking the hives.  Very interesting!


----------



## maggiemae

You have been one busy lady! Just one hour of tree removal made a huge difference!  I have to call a couple of tree removal companies to give estimates to have about 9 trees removed here.  Most of them are large pines.  The pines really lost some big limbs this past winter when we had that wet snow.  I do not want to deal with that again. And they are close to the house.  Hope I don't go into cardiac arrest when I see the estimates! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Our neighbor has beehives and brings us jars of honey atleast once a year.  I have seen him out with his suit and helmet and smoking the hives.  Very interesting!


The neighbor across the street out there has a chicken house and she used to bring my parents eggs often.    

I suppose it sounds odd that I haven't met the beehive neighbors yet.  Our property adjoins only on the back sides of each. Their house is way down the road from me and has a gate at the road.  I'm just enjoying watching their progress.  One day we'll meet across the fence.  They have a website and sell goats, guard dogs, donkeys, alpacas, emus, and also milk, cheese, probably honey now too.  I can't imagine how much work that must be.

 Those trees down on the fence actually belong to a different neighbor. Not even sure who. There are about 10 neighbors out there, if you count adjoining property lines. Don't want to bother them, in case it would end up making them, or me, angry.  I'd rather have peace, and it's really good exercise.  I wouldn't put that much effort in at a gym.  Two or three more days out there and I'll get it, I think.

Even that new light fixture for the closet is causing trouble! I knew that, from the reviews, but it was so perfect otherwise, I bought it anyway. 

 Hows it going with you?   Working outside some?


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> You have been one busy lady! Just one hour of tree removal made a huge difference!  I have to call a couple of tree removal companies to give estimates to have about 9 trees removed here.  Most of them are large pines.  The pines really lost some big limbs this past winter when we had that wet snow.  I do not want to deal with that again. And they are close to the house.  Hope I don't go into cardiac arrest when I see the estimates! LOL


The tree guys I've talked to say pines are the easiest (cheapest?) to remove.  Not so many limbs.  That's one good thing, maybe.


----------



## maggiemae

Had the granddaughter for three days this week because they are out for Spring break.  The grandson went to Orlando with his Dad.  She was a delight (she is 6-1/2).  My daughter has the rest of week the off so maybe I can get some things done.  Need to mow the green onions and dandelions that are every where now!  But sleeping in tomorrow is my main objective!  Getting up at 6:30 in the morning is not something I planned for when I retired!  Although Ansley and I did go back to sleep in the recliners when her Mom dropped her off! LOL  What happens at Nana's house...stays at Nana's House! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> .... What happens at Nana's house...stays at Nana's House! ...


 
:lol:

 Sounds like you and your granddaughter had a good time.  The weeds can always wait.


----------



## NancyNGA

So much for the parking lot theory...   

A tall fence?  But why so close to the house?  There would almost not be enough room left to park in front of it now.   A building back there to keep his tractor and equipment? Maybe there will be more (fence) posts later this afternoon.  The plot thickens. layful:



Oh well back to the closet.  Had to build a special brace just to fasten that light yesterday.  I don't want the light attached only to hollow drywall. Need a few sturdy braces to attach clothes rods. Always little things I forgot about.  My old clothes rod was an old galvanized water pipe.   It worked fine for 30 years.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, here's Willie Nelson Playing Electric Guitar


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nancy, here's Willie Nelson Playing Electric Guitar


That is a strange looking guitar.   Looked it up.  Called a headless guitar.  Supposedly less strain on the strap shoulder standing, and takes up less room for travel.  

Close up of the top



The tuner knobs are at the bottom.  I can see where you would be less likely to ruin the knobs or throw it out of tune with that design, if you banged the thing around traveling. If I ever hit the road I'll keep that in mind. 



Surely not your typical Willie Nelson song, but he does just fine blending in.


----------



## maggiemae

Tree guys are coming Monday.  The pines are too large to use a bucket truck, so they will have to be climbed.  I will have to take some pictures because you know you gotta watch! LOL  The price was not heart attack indulgent so we are good to go!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  I will have to take some pictures because you know you gotta watch! LOL ...


Yes!  Yes!  I love tree cutting pictures!  Almost better than old relatives.  

 :hatlaugh:


----------



## Meanderer

_*Pine tree guitar*_





Antique "Silk Mill" Heart Pine Telecaster


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> _*Pine tree guitar*_
> Antique "Silk Mill" Heart Pine Telecaster


That is a beautiful chunk of wood, Meanderer!

_Edit:_ Just had to find out what "silk mill" was.   It says the lumber was from old floor joists of a 130 year old silk mill in Paterson, NJ.  I thought it referred to the grain or the finish. I like it even better now.


----------



## Meanderer

NeckNotes Guitar Trainer | Color Coded Fretboard Fret Map Note Stickers for Beginner


----------



## NancyNGA

That's exactly what I want. I've never seen them in colors before.  That would make it even better, because you could quickly pick out all the "C's", "D's"... etc.   I asked about something like that at the guitar store and the clerk just rolled his eyes at me, and said they refused to sell things like that!   You should have seen him when he saw my scotch tape with letters penciled in! layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

While on the topic of wood, this is the latest on the city neighbor's fence (what the heck?).     He had a pile of old used lumber down there and put that up for the boards. He must be going to put something back there he wants to hide.   Starting to get worried.... 
opcorn:


----------



## NancyNGA

Spent 3 hours today clearing out everything I could reach easily. What's not laying flat on the ground now, is all just one oak tree. The individual limbs are not that big in diameter, just too high to reach.



I think I'm worrying too much about it. The tree uprooted.  There is an 8-10 foot diameter chunk of dirt attached to its bottom.  I don't think it can move very much.  Next time I guess I'll nibble around and see if it will inch down a little lower.   I don't care much for this tree.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, maybe your neighbor plans to put in a pool?


----------



## NancyNGA

OR ... :eewwk:


----------



## Meanderer

Air Swimmer


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

Two more pictures from yesterday.  I like this time of year because, when they first start to come out, the trees are all different shades of green, some just pink or red blossoms, and some aren't out at all. You can distinguish each individual tree. This was taken a little too late to catch the sunlight well.  There were 3 horses, 1 donkey, 5 goats, and 5 cows in this pasture. Quite a menagerie. (shows only the 5 cows)






It must have been a good season for azaleas. I can't help posting another picture of my wild azalea, because *this* year I believe is the best ever.  The smell is so sweet.  :love_heart:


----------



## maggiemae

Meanderer said:


> Air Swimmer



Oh my gosh, we had a little Doxie that would do that exact thing before I put him in the tub for a bath!  Thanks for the memory...I miss that little fella!


----------



## NancyNGA

Auditions were held next door today, behind the new fence. This group won because they brought the biggest speakers.


----------



## maggiemae

LOL, be careful what you say.....it just may happen!  But it could be some good entertainment!  And with you practicing on your guitar, they may ask you to join!  All sorts of possibilities!


----------



## maggiemae

Raining here this morning so the tree guys now are scheduled for this Thursday.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Raining here this morning so the tree guys now are scheduled for this Thursday.


Rain has put a damper on my closet progress (LOL), and tree trimming too. Was rather happy to see it. 

Electrical wiring is now run and I guess I'm ready for the drywall, and some more insulation, unless there's something else I forgot. That requires no rain, to haul it from the store.  Afterwards there will be the clothes rod, and a little cover for an Alice in Wonderland entrance to the crawl space.  After that maybe some trim, and painting, and.... This project will never end!!!


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, you know projects never end?  I think it's a good thing...because who wants to sit in a chair and wait for the day to go by?  I vow never to do that as long as I can keep moving!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, you know projects never end?  I think it's a good thing...because who wants to sit in a chair and wait for the day to go by?  I vow never to do that as long as I can keep moving!


I know what you mean.  I can't imagine not having anything planned to do. 

If this closet thing turns out reasonably well, it will have been fun, looking back.  But it has been one little problem after another to solve, causing me to take many long breaks.  I'm afraid to start on the drywall, but at this point, everything in there is like new construction now. What did I forget?  Ha!

One thing I've noticed, while I'm working on something I see every little mistake, but after it's finished and a few months go by I forget about them, and realize they weren't all that important anyway.

Still expecting some tree pictures Thursday.


----------



## maggiemae

The tree guys are suppose to be here in the morning.  And then Mike went to Sam's Club today and set up with Sam's Home Pros (because they had someone there selling something),  a guy to come by here tomorrow to give an estimate for adding insulation in the attic.  I was beside myself..I told him, you know the tree guys are suppose to be here tomorrow?  Well, with two little yapper dogs, he is going to have to deal with the insulation guy!  And I have dealt with Home Depots Contractors in the past(bad experience) and if this guy shows up in a pickup truck and no proof of license or certificate of Insurance..he has just wasted his time!  I guess I worked too many years for general contractors and you just don't hire someone off the street!  Tomorrow should be interesting!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> The tree guys are suppose to be here in the morning.  And then Mike went to Sam's Club today and set up with Sam's Home Pros,  a guy to come by here tomorrow to give an estimate for adding insulation in the attic.  I was beside myself..I told him, you know the tree guys are suppose to be here tomorrow?  Well, with two little yapper dogs, he is going to have to deal with the insulation guy!  And I have dealt with Home Depots Contractors in the past and if this guy shows up in a pickup truck and no proof of license or certificate of Insurance..he has just wasted his time!  MEN! Ugh!


Ah ha!  So you're not very good at multi-tasking?  Me neither.  I become a nervous wreck if two things happen in one day.  lol 

 Thinking positive though, if you get through it all, it will be over with Friday.  Does that help any? layful:


----------



## maggiemae

Okay, I took several pictures and a video but am having a hard time getting them on here.  Lets see what happens![/ATTACH]G]50920[/ATTACH]
Finally figured the pixels were too large.  But still cannot figure how to get the video on here.  I'll keep working at it.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  But still cannot figure how to get the video on here.  I'll keep working at it.


Great pictures!

Unless you have a magic app, I could never get a video on here unless I uploaded it to YouTube first.  I suppose some other video sites might work.  Maybe someone else knows another way.  

I'll pm you.


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, this is the status of my tree problem, as of last night. Not much visible progress.  All those limbs are above my head.  To cut the top ones near the base, you would have to  straddle the tree trunk. Not safe.  I'm such a chicken with this one. Almost stumped (no pun intended).

The only injury so far... saw got stuck in a bind cutting one big limb. Used the prybar to get it out, and the saw landed on my toe.


----------



## maggiemae

Nancy, that is too big for you to deal with.  Maybe a neighbor around there would cut it up for the fire wood?  Still been working on sending you the video.  Sent it to your email through my IPad...it made that "swoosh" sound but I bet you did not get it.  Got to work like a house afire tomorrow raking an area that is on a slope after the bobcat had to pickup the logs and big tree limbs.  I'm going to have to reseed and put wheat straw down to keep it from washing since they are calling for big rain here on Sunday!  It's the "never ending story"!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Nancy, that is too big for you to deal with.  Maybe a neighbor around there would cut it up for the fire wood?  Still been working on sending you the video.  Sent it to your email through my IPad...it made that "swoosh" sound but I bet you did not get it.  Got to work like a house afire tomorrow raking an area that is on a slope after the bobcat had to pickup the logs and big tree limbs.  I'm going to have to reseed and put wheat straw down to keep it from washing since they are calling for big rain here on Sunday!  It's the "never ending story"!


It might help to put a row or two of sod down, along with seed in between, if it's a big area.  That would help with erosion and get something growing faster.  I'm all too familiar with erosion.  Just a thought.


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, thanks for your video. If you want a more descriptive title I can change it easily. 






I must have been half asleep last night.  Those two sentences didn't make any sense.


----------



## maggiemae

Thanks Nancy, you did a great job.  I will figure it out one day! LOL


----------



## RadishRose

Hey is that our member Treeguy 64?


----------



## NancyNGA

Could be, RRose.  I wish he'd give me some advice on how to tackle my tree.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Thanks Nancy, you did a great job.  I will figure it out one day! LOL


It was really easy with yours, because it was already one of the acceptable file types (mp4), and didn't need any trimming or editing.  All you have to do is click on upload, and set it to public view. With this new fiber optic cable stuff it only takes 2 or 3 minutes, even with a 3 minute video.  With DSL it would sometimes take 30 minutes.


----------



## NancyNGA

My lawnmowers ganged up on me this afternoon.  I knew trouble must be coming when they all decided to start this spring.   The handle broke on one.  That was my fault because I didn't notice one of the bolts had worked itself loose and fallen out.  The self-propel on the other one stopped working. All within 30 minutes.  I got about 80% of the worst part of the lawn mowed. 

 Back to searching YouTube troubleshooting videos.  A new handle would cost $27 plus shipping. I think I can fix the other one, but have to get it turned upside down.  Then there is something rattling on the riding mower, but you can't see what it is, because every time you get off the thing, it shuts down.  I'm going to have to get some concrete blocks and put them on the seat.  LOL

OTOH, because of procrastination in starting the drywall, I stumbled on a neat way of putting it up so that the joints will be easier to hide, and found another video showing how to make your own boards to do it.  All the talk on the drywall forums says this is the way to go.  (See, overthinking helps sometimes. )


----------



## NancyNGA

My _second_ apartment, Raleigh, NC, from StreetView in 2016.  No, not the house, the old one car garage attached.  Rented as an efficiency for $45/mo ($267 with inflation).  Everything in about a 12'x20' space. I stayed (more like just slept) there for about 3 years, it was such a good deal, and I was trying to save money.






The bedroom and kitchen (1972), and the only kitchen appliance: stove, sink, fridge and freezer all in one.









The dried bean string I mentioned in another thread, is hanging on the left side of the cupboard, and was what reminded me of these pictures.   We never called them leather britches, and we never ate them.  It was just something my grandfather fiddled around making in his spare time.  No doubt he had to string and eat them when he was a kid.






I still have the yellow teapot, the cannister set, the tray, the clock, and the tennis racket (minus one string).  The stuffed tiger was a prize at an Ohio State Fair shooting gallery and was donated.  We ate out, on the cheap, every lunch, and almost every dinner, with a bunch of friends---usually at Tippy's Taco House (gone) or the K&W Cafeteria in Cameron Village (below).  You could get all you could eat and drink for $2. We were all trying to save money.  I remember the chicken pot pie.  It was a fun time. The food didn't matter.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer... Tippy's was a tiny little place, smaller than a Waffle House, on the outskirts of town at that time, I don't even remember where, 'cause I never drove, just rode along with the crowd. Maybe the one in  This Notice that closed in 2005. No picture.  

Most any part of Raleigh that USED TO BE on the outskirts of town looks completely foreign to me now. LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Maggiemae, did you put your grass seed out? Is the seed still there?  That was one heck of a rain---all day long.  One picture of a dogwood tree and red clay mud at the farm yesterday after it quit.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Meanderer... Tippy's was a tiny little place, smaller than a Waffle House, on the outskirts of town at that time, I don't even remember where, 'cause I never drove, just rode along with the crowd. Maybe the one in  This Notice that closed in 2005. No picture.
> 
> Most any part of Raleigh that USED TO BE on the outskirts of town looks completely foreign to me now. LOL


Yeah. I found the article that they closed in 2005.


----------



## NancyNGA

The tractor is now parked right behind the fence next door.  Is that what the L-shape of the fence was designed for?  I think he is going to build something back there, maybe a shed for his equipment? That would be good!  Maybe he has bought one of those old abandoned 1950's diners and is going to move it back there.  It should be an interesting summer because _something_ is definitely going to happen back there.  
opcorn:


----------



## Meanderer

I can just see it!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I can just see it!
> View attachment 51020


Ha! Ha! Ha! Doesn't scare me. If that were to happen, I would probably be a regular customer.  Hope it's open 24 hours, no WiFi.


----------



## maggiemae

Maybe they are going to put a diner for the college kids to go eat?  This is a real interesting situation.   Yes, got the seed and wheat straw out before the big rain on Sunday.  Remember me telling you about the upstairs shower leaking several months ago?  Had the old plumber come out and he caulked around the shower drain and it still leaked.  So I cut out a section in the kitchen downstairs to take a look.  I went up there and put silicone caulk around the drain and it is still leaking when you use the shower.  But I noticed tonight that it is leaking when the shower is not in use.  Must be in the hot or cold line.  It is one of those prefab showers that they put in new construction back 33 years ago.  I am not calling the old plumber...he needs to retire...seems to put a "band aid" fix on everything.  I hate anything dealing with plumbing....too many options!  With electrical, you pretty much know where the source of the problem is.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ... Remember me telling you about the upstairs shower leaking several months ago? Had the old plumber come out and he caulked around the shower drain and it still leaked. So I cut out a section in the kitchen downstairs to take a look. I went up there and put silicone caulk around the drain and it is still leaking when you use the shower. But I noticed tonight that it is leaking when the shower is not in use. Must be in the hot or cold line. It is one of those prefab showers that they put in new construction back 33 years ago. I am not calling the old plumber...he needs to retire...seems to put a "band aid" fix on everything. I hate anything dealing with plumbing....too many options! With electrical, you pretty much know where the source of the problem is.


Oh no!  Not that again!  Sorry to hear that. Hope you don't have to get behind the shower.

There seems to be only two types of repair services. One are the individuals, who always assume you want everything done as cheaply as possible, and the other is the big outfits, that just want to tear everything out and start over from scratch. I think the solution may be to offer to pay them (the individuals) by the hour.  

I hate plumbing too. Especially replacing faucets. They always leak on the first trial.  I also have one of those prefab showers that came in _two_ pieces.  They had to haul it up with a rope and pull it in through a window upstairs to install it, way back in 1986. A group of onlookers gathered in the road out front to watch it go up.  I've had no trouble with it so far but I'm expecting it any day.


----------



## NancyNGA

The only unusual thing today, found inside the garage right near the door.   Brought it outside. Obviously playing possum and I didn't try to pry it open. 



I've never seen a completely black wooly worm before. Turns out it's the caterpillar of a Giant Leopard Moth (_Hypercompe scribonia).   _Very common, but I don't think I've ever seen the moth version before either.



Size perspective (not all that giant)






My mother used to talk about the orange banded black wooly worms, and how you could predict the weather from them by the width of the orange band. I never bought it.  I don't think she did either. 





.


----------



## ancient mariner

I'm an xnomad who lived in a housetruck with hubby ,2 kids, a dog,and a cat for 15 years.  Now I am ashamed to say I am a suburban housewife who is painting her house yellow with white trim and a blue door, and have a white picket fence and drive a beige Volvo and a dog and a cat and wonderful kids and and if I complain about anything , please , somebody poke me in the eye with a sharp stick.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi ancient mariner.  Welcome to the forum.  I have a yellow house with white trim.


----------



## maggiemae

Welcome ancient mariner!  I bet you have some wonderful stories to tell!  Well, get your stick ready because I complain ALOT and it gets me no where!  So I gather you would rather be in the housetruck instead of the suburbs and why is that?


----------



## NancyNGA

Dear Diary,

This was no doubt the highlight of my day.  

Solved the self-propelled lawn mower problem.  After watching numerous troubleshooting videos, and trying everything _first_, that didn't require turning the mower over, turned it over and the belt was gone.  Just completely missing!  Looked around the yard for it.  Guess it got mulched.  lol.  New one coming in the mail.  I can do that.  Sigh of relief.

Maggiemae, that Honda mower is a good one.  It has _METAL_ gears in the wheels.  Almost all the videos for other lawn mowers had plastic gears, and that was their problem.

How's your plumbing? layful:


----------



## maggiemae

Was that the Honda you just got last summer?  We have had not a moments problem with ours.  But we probably need to change the filter in it because I am sure it is full of dirt and dust.  Mowed the dandelions and green onions a few days ago and it started right up after sitting all winter!  Have not called the plumber yet...procrastination on my part. But I'll get around to it.  I am really thinking it is from the hot water side because after I noticed it was dripping (very small) down stairs, I went upstairs and realized I had not turned the handle tight to the hot water side.  It was not dripping in the shower.  After the tree people being here and then the sales guy for the insulation (on the same day),which by the way they are too expensive, I just can't deal with any more repair people for a few days!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Was that the Honda you just got last summer?  We have had not a moments problem with ours.  But we probably need to change the filter in it because I am sure it is full of dirt and dust.  Mowed the dandelions and green onions a few days ago and it started right up after sitting all winter!  Have not called the plumber yet...


That is a great lawn mower. I still can't believe how easy it starts.  I know what it was. I ran over a long stick by accident just about the time the wheels stopped turning. The stick probably got caught in the belt and pulled it off. 



maggiemae said:


> I just can't deal with any more repair people for a few days!


I understand. It's a good thing I have two HVAC units and two bathrooms, if for no other reason than that.  Seldom is there an emergency situation. I can put things off.


----------



## NancyNGA

A short clip of a small part of the Earth Day 2018 celebration here yesterday.  Another music group performing almost in my back yard. They were pretty good, I think.  The day also included the G-Day football game, where the team divides in half, and each half plays the other.  Georgia won!


----------



## Meanderer

Nice video, Nancy!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Nice video, Nancy!


Thanks for the Rolling Stones, Meanderer.  That group yesterday was clearly targeting the older crowd with their selections.  

 In order to get the sound to fade out at the end, I had to use Windows Movie Maker, and it made the screen smaller. The video is clearer full screen on YouTube. Now I'm finding it fun to play around with videos.   Got to get a grip and focus. layful:


----------



## maggiemae

Wow, Nancy, I am just now seeing your clip!  They are good and how great to have "entertainment" right in your back yard!  Makes you feel young again doesn't it?  Love it!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ...  They are good and how great to have "entertainment" right in your back yard!  Makes you feel young again doesn't it?  Love it!


Yes.  I think it's a good thing.  My house is right behind the grey one. Could barely hear it from inside.  

Got a new handle for one lawn mower and the belt for the other is due in the mail any day now.  Rain and drizzle should clear out by Friday.  I'm ready to get busy. 
..or Saturday...:hatlaugh:


----------



## NancyNGA

The only case in history when overthinking was _not_ a good thing ... 

The belt for the lawn mower came Saturday with no instructions, sealed in a plastic bag along with these two parts that look kind of like very large Lifesavers. 



Find YouTube video on how to install belt.  *ELEVEN* bolts must come out and be put back!!!   Wrenches at the farm. Now have wrenches.  The last piece of the puzzle is what to do with those two parts. Two round pulleys = two round parts. 

Finally took one out of the package a few minutes ago. They really are giant Lifesavers.   I'm going to complain to the company for throwing me a curve ball.


----------



## NancyNGA

Taking a break from mower belt installation to calm down. 

When you finally get to the side pulley, there is a metal guard which is so close to the pulley you can't just slip the belt past it. The Honda video shows how to take this guard off. My guard is different. Newer model?  The bolts to remove the guard are _underneath_ the pulley!?! .. I will take a picture later just to prove I'm not crazy. 

Only way is to remove the pulley. Pulleys turn. I didn't want to have to do that.  Haven't even looked at the _other_ pulley yet. I bet there will be surprises there too. 

 And I've left out other details, just so this doesn't get too tedious.  LOL


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, I have one just like that---a gift from a friend who moved from a house to an apartment---because I helped her move. Those mowers only work well when the grass is short.  That would mean I would have to mow lawns almost continuously all summer.


----------



## NancyNGA

Who would have thought a lawn mower belt would be my Waterloo. 

The pulley will not budge.  I need 3 hands---wrench, clamp, hammer.  Think I'll move the mower up to the curb tomorrow, and hope someone walks by who can swing a hammer.



I will look for a no-hands-necessary clamp.  Btw, the other pulley is just like the Honda video. That makes it even worse, because just this one little step is all I needed to get past. 

Both bolts to remove the guard are just above the pulley.


----------



## maggiemae

Oh my Lord, what a dilemma!  If that is the Honda mower you bought last year, it is probably still under warranty.  Check with Home Depot and see what they can do for you.  This ole gal is tired...got the yard mowed today and it was alright at 9:30 this morning when it was still cool but around 12:00 it got really warm!


----------



## Keesha

Couldn’t you take it to a small engine repair place to get fixed or do you like tinkering around with doing your own repairs? 
Some things I’ll fix myself but done things I take to a small engine repair place. He’s very reasonable.


----------



## NancyNGA

Keesha said:


> Couldn’t you take it to a small engine repair place to get fixed or do you like tinkering around with doing your own repairs?
> Some things I’ll fix myself but done things I take to a small engine repair place. He’s very reasonable.


Keesha, this lawn mower has taken on a life of its own. It's a challenge. I won't surrender until I've tried everything now, even if I have to buy a new pulley. I will get that thing off, somehow, but it may not be pretty afterwards. layful: LOL


----------



## Keesha

NancyNGA said:


> Keesha, this lawn mower has taken on a life of its own. It's a challenge. I won't surrender until I've tried everything now, even if I have to buy a new pulley. I will get that thing off, somehow, but it may not be pretty afterwards. layful: LOL



Yep! This is what I thought and I can relate and appreciate your stance.


----------



## Meanderer

Keesha said:


> Couldn’t you take it to a small engine repair place to get fixed or do you like tinkering around with doing your own repairs?
> Some things I’ll fix myself but done things I take to a small engine repair place. He’s very reasonable.



Keesha, Nancy sees herself...... as a small engine repair place.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Oh my Lord, what a dilemma!  If that is the Honda mower you bought last year, it is probably still under warranty.  Check with Home Depot and see what they can do for you.  This ole gal is tired...got the yard mowed today and it was alright at 9:30 this morning when it was still cool but around 12:00 it got really warm!


Hi maggiemae!  After I get through putting that mower back together, the warranty may be invalidated. Specially if I have parts left over. layful: I got the handle on the other one fixed, but the bolts keep working loose.  Got to get some special washers, or duct tape!!! 

Yep, I had the heat on early this morning and the AC this afternoon. I got really out of shape over the winter. Can't let that happen next year.  Glad you got your lawn mowed. I'm caught up with mowing for a few days.  The mower out at the farm still works (jinx!).


----------



## Keesha

Meanderer said:


> Keesha, Nancy sees herself...... as a small engine repair place.



:shussh: I am equally as stubborn so can relate :wiggle:


----------



## NancyNGA

The lawn mower belt is ON!

...after some scraped knuckles.  I never could get that pulley off. Just bent the guard out enough to slip the belt under it.  The guard is heavy steel, so that wasn't a walk in the park either.  I think it will be OK. ​.. _But..._

Not celebrating yet, 'cause I have to put it all back together, including some things I unnecessarily took apart.  Those things will remain a secret at this time.   I'll just say it will not be a trivial matter. ...Tomorrow... Had to run out to the farm late this afternoon.  

If this doesn't work, I'll get a new guard AND a new pulley and do it all over again.  It will be so much more fun ..._The Second Time Around_...layful:


----------



## Pappy

Looks like it’s working fine Nancy.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ha! Ha! Pappy.  I've sure learned a lesson about running over things with this mower.  Funny thing is, I'm usually very careful about not running over sticks with *any* mower, but this stick was hidden under the hedge and I didn't see it.  Just unlucky.


----------



## NancyNGA

This is a picture of a whole new transmission assembly part for my lawn mower, from a Honda parts website. Even *they* couldn't get the belt off.   It gets worse.  I don't want to talk about it...


----------



## maggiemae

Dang, note to self....check for any big sticks or rocks before mowing!  I have been so busy working outside I have not got much done inside the house!  Oh well, it will still be there!  I'm an "outside" girl and when the weather is nice, all the inside dust will just have to wait!  I have got enough projects to keep me busy until I'm 90!  Hope I last that long! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Dang, note to self....check for any big sticks or rocks before mowing!  I have been so busy working outside I have not got much done inside the house!  Oh well, it will still be there!  I'm an "outside" girl and when the weather is nice, all the inside dust will just have to wait!  I have got enough projects to keep me busy until I'm 90!  Hope I last that long! LOL


Hi maggiemae.  Sounds good to me!  We would all be interested in what you're working on.  With pictures.   

I was just joking about the mower. I haven't spent much time on it really.  Maybe a couple of hours total.  The other one is working now.

The belt I ordered was too big.  The serial number range on the website changed after you put it in your cart (I have proof!), but not going to worry about it. Not that expensive.   I found one other online place claiming to have that serial number, and it's on its way. If that doesn't work I'll get that assembly.  But yes, stay away from big sticks!

I'm thinking about taking the tractor back to that tree on the fence, tying a chain around the tree and pulling it, just to see if anything happens.layful: Only thing worries me if I get the tractor back there and it won't crank. :eewwk:


----------



## maggiemae

Well, did the tractor work?  Be careful!  Goodness it got hot here in the past couple of days!  Let's see, I think we had about one or two weeks of Spring and then we jumped right into Summer!  And that's what I love about the South!?


----------



## Meanderer

maggiemae said:


> Well, did the tractor work?  Be careful!  Goodness it got hot here in the past couple of days!  Let's see, I think we had about one or two weeks of Spring and then we jumped right into Summer!  *And that's what I love about the South!?*


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Well, did the tractor work?  Be careful!  Goodness it got hot here in the past couple of days!  Let's see, I think we had about one or two weeks of Spring and then we jumped right into Summer!  And that's what I love about the South!?



I went for a walk tonight at 9 pm and it was 76 degrees.  This means the chiggers will be out any day now. [Note to self: stock up on insect repellant].  Bugs means summer is really here.  That's what I like about the South---and particularly fire ants.  But here is something I really *do* like.  The first magnolias are coming out.  Picture from tonight.



Didn't try the tractor yet.  I've hooked it up to the battery charger for a few hours every time I go out for more than a quick trip.  That's probably the only thing that would cause it not to start.  I wonder if it would be safe to leave it hooked up to the low charge (2 somethings) while I'm not there ????

Appointment with the dental surgeon today.  He says I have a sinus infection on one side, no symptoms, he just saw it on a scan, and of course it's the same side he was going to do another "sinus lift," so he can't proceed, and wants me to go to an Ear, Nose, and Throat guy. {sigh}   I've never been to one of those before. :eewwk:

If I have to see this many doctors when I'm not sick, what's it going to be like when I get sick. lol


----------



## NancyNGA

You can't make this stuff up, as they say. Here is a picture of the second V-belt I ordered for the lawnmower, right from my "cart" on the website.



 Here is what came in the mail today, along with 2 bolts and a little key that fits on the wheel axle (I saw that in a video). That is not a pulley. It's welded to the bracket.  It looks like part of a wheel assembly. Maybe this is a consolation prize because they realized they didn't have a belt?  Whatever it is, it's worth a lot more than a belt. 


..

_ETA:_ I was wrong.  That *is* a pulley.  It's the *other* one.  That bracket attaches to the cutting blade. Doubt I'll ever need one.  The key for the wheel had something to do with it turning backwards.  I suppose there is one on the blade also.   Guess I'll call the company tomorrow and see if they really do have a V-belt. 

.
..


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


>



True, Meanderer. It's like some "force" is trying to tell me something. 

I had a good time on this forum yesterday, but then had to go out to the farm to check on things in the afternoon. When I got back that package was on the front porch, and things went down hill after that. Another typical roller coaster ride day. Getting a little exhausted from them lately.  Maybe I need a vacation. lol.


----------



## NancyNGA

Took the whole day off.  All I did was fill up a hole that the carpenter bees are making on the front porch. Pile of sawdust on the floor.  It was a good day.

The neighbor poured a huge slab of concrete for a parking lot and driveway between his two houses. I didn't even hear it happening.  

Still going for a quick walk.  Later, tonight.  It's still like a ghost town here. Regular session summer school hasn't started yet.  Now until August 1st is the best time to live here.


----------



## NancyNGA

Had the appointment with the Ear, Nose & Throat guy this afternoon. He stuck a camera up my nose---nothing unusual. Cameras go everywhere now. Started antibiotics for 21 DAYS eewwk and steroids (Prednisone) for 9 days. Then another head scan. He essentially said if it's not an infection he probably can't ever figure out what's wrong without doing surgery (which ain't gonna happen!), and will just tell the dentist to go ahead, unless I really want to know. Nope.  Whatever it is, it doesn't hurt. 

The good news is they did a hearing test.  I've been wanting to do that anyway. The bad news...I have tinnitus, but I knew that already, for years.  It's the hissing sound kind. I've always been able to completely ignore it.  But right now the hissing is louder and interferes with high frequency sounds (like children's voices).  He said if that's all that's wrong, it's the easiest kind of hearing problem to correct for.

As usual, something that affects a huge number of people (up to 46 million have tinnitus)... they don't have a clue what causes it. No walking tonight.  Bad weather.  

Got that out of the way, for now. This is where I am right now. Just got a pm from an old friend!   Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## maggiemae

WOW, I would just go with the antibiotics and steroids!  No surgery!  I would take my chances and let the dentist do what he needed to do!   Unless you are in pain.....let it go!  I wear hard contacts (have been for years) and they are starting to get really dry because I tend to read alot and the pollen does not help.  Lord, I hope I have not developed cataracts!  So many of my friends have had the surgery with good and not so good results.  There is just something I hate about messing with your eyes!   When did I get this old? LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

Yeah, I'm not going to do anything but take these meds. I hate even doing that.  Too long on antibiotics.  I don't get that.  They are making a big fuss out of nothing.  I don't know why the dental surgeon didn't just give me the meds.  Probably some liability issues he's afraid of.   Just wasted Medicare money, that could have gone for better things.  

 The actual cataract surgery is really, really easy, at least it was for me. Don't be afraid of it.  The choice of lenses afterward might be causing problems with some of your friends.  I didn't go with the fancy lenses that are supposed to adjust to near and far vision.  They haven't got all the kinks worked out of them yet, imo.  Works for some, not for others. Am I correct that you said one of your eyes focuses on close vision and the other one on distance vision?   That is a really good option after cataract surgery too.  You have proven you can adjust that way.  Some can't.  I was afraid to try it, but it would have been a better choice if I could adjust like you.


----------



## jujube

NancyNGA said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to do anything but take these meds. I hate even doing that.  Too long on antibiotics.  I don't get that.  They are making a big fuss out of nothing.  I don't know why the dental surgeon didn't just give me the meds.  Probably some liability issues he's afraid of.   Just wasted Medicare money, that could have gone for better things.
> 
> The actual cataract surgery is really, really easy, at least it was for me. Don't be afraid of it.  The choice of lenses afterward might be causing problems with some of your friends.  *I didn't go with the fancy lenses that are supposed to adjust to near and far vision*.  They haven't got all the kinks worked out of them yet, imo.  Works for some, not for others. Am I correct that you said one of your eyes focuses on close vision and the other one on distance vision?   That is a really good option after cataract surgery too.  You have proven you can adjust that way.  Some can't.  I was afraid to try it, but it would have been a better choice if I could adjust like you.



I did, unfortunately, go with the "fancy" lenses (and the fancy price) and have regretted it since.  I hate them.  If time travel is ever invented, I'm going back and getting the regular cataract lenses.


----------



## NancyNGA

jujube said:


> I did, unfortunately, go with the "fancy" lenses (and the fancy price) and have regretted it since.  I hate them.  If time travel is ever invented, I'm going back and getting the regular cataract lenses.


I'm sorry to hear that, jujube.  What kinds of problems are you experiencing?  I joined a forum about cataract surgery before I had mine done.  It got so confusing with so much information, and so many different recommendations, I finally just went with the simplest option possible. I always kind of regretted not trying the multifocal lenses.   

Of course folks who have problems are more likely to report their experiences, so you got a slightly slanted viewpoint.  A few had their lenses replaced.  Some are easier to remove than others.  I think the Restor lens was the easiest to replace, and the Crystalens was the most difficult.   Maybe that is an option?


----------



## ndynt

When I had my cataract surgery about twenty years ago I was not offered any options.  Surgery so fast and easy, results amazing. Had to redo one eye.  Not a problem.  Resolved life long astigmatism.  About 5 years ago I started needing otc readers.


----------



## Shalimar

ndynt said:


> When I had my cataract surgery about twenty years ago I was not offered any options.  Surgery so fast and easy, results amazing. Had to redo one eye.  Not a problem.  Resolved life long astigmatism.  About 5 years ago I started needing otc readers.


Welcome back, I have missed you.


----------



## Keesha

I have a friend who just had cataract surgery on both eyes recently and he now has 90% improved vision. 
Also I was told by my eye doctor that I can’t wear lenses because of cataracts. Now they have lenses for that?
Maybe I could get those spooky coloured lenses and have super green cat eyes.


----------



## NancyNGA

Keesha said:


> I have a friend who just had cataract surgery on both eyes recently and he now has 90% improved vision.
> Also I was told by my eye doctor that I can’t wear lenses because of cataracts. Now they have lenses for that?
> Maybe I could get those spooky coloured lenses and have super green cat eyes.


Keesha, I should have been clearer.  The cataract lenses we are talking about, are lenses *inside* your eye. They are called intraocular lenses, IOLs, not like contact lenses on the surface.  By the way, they are shaded slightly blue I think.  Supposed to filter out UV rays better, but you can't see the color. They do make your eyes twinkle inside sometimes if the light hits them just right. lol


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> When I had my cataract surgery about twenty years ago I was not offered any options.  Surgery so fast and easy, results amazing. Had to redo one eye.  Not a problem.  Resolved life long astigmatism.  About 5 years ago I started needing otc readers.





Shalimar said:


> Welcome back, I have missed you.



Yes!  Me too!  Welcome back, Nona. :rose:


----------



## Meanderer

The last time I took my Wife for her hair appointment, I saw a guitar in the window of the music store, next door.  It was an acoustic, and was black.  It was only $179, and I wanted it.  She has played guitar for years and offered to teach me.  So we got it a week ago, and I am excited to see where this will lead.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> The last time I took my Wife for her hair appointment, I saw a guitar in the window of the music store, next door. It was an acoustic, and was black. It was only $179, and I wanted it. She has played guitar for years and offered to teach me. So we got it a week ago, and I am excited to see where this will lead.



Meanderer, that *is* exciting! It would be so much more fun with someone to play along with you. Please keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## NancyNGA

Not to seem emotional over something as simple as a V-belt, but this is getting a bit silly. 

Phone call never got past listening to pretty music, so I started a somewhat lengthy return process on their website.  They refunded the $6.48+shipping for the V-belt, and sent me a mailing label to return the other part. Warning: LABEL ONLY PRINTS ONCE!  Guess when my printer decided to go blurry!  So I put the file on a USB stick, got the package ready to take to the P.O. hoping the P.O. would accept the file. Took off for the farm today and forgot the package.  Got back home to this email:



So, now I have a $53 Honda Blade Holder Kit, for free?  Is that the way you would interpret it?  I think I'll give one try at returning it anyway, just for punishment.   It ain't over yet, cause I still got to get a belt!

Meanwhile it rained today and the grass is growing...fast. :chores:


----------



## maggiemae

Gosh, we have had rain off and on for three days now!  And the grass is loving it!  UGH  Been busy with the grandson's Award's Day at school this week and field trip.  The little one (granddaughter) has her Awards Day this Tuesday from kindergarten.  So basically, I did not get anything done around here this week!  Life is good but complicated at times!  Is there a "normal" in retirement?


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi maggiemae. Sounds like a good time to get some rain out of the way, since you don't have time to do anything outside anyway.  It's all good. LOL.   Is Awards Day something like graduation? My girlfriend claims we had 8th grade graduation, but I can't remember it at all. 

I think it might take something really serious that *has* to be done, to get me moving lately.  I don't know what's wrong.


----------



## ndynt

Oh Nancy, your epic belt replacement is unreal.  Just a reminder of how much I have missed you and your diary.  :hair:


----------



## NancyNGA

The barn birds finally hatched! You can just see their beaks sticking up over the edge of the nest. At least 3. I didn't want to get any closer and disturb them.  It would take a ladder anyway.  The parents weren't too happy I was there today. 



I was wrong. They can't be wrens.  The video below is the closest I've ever been able to get for a picture of the adults. Can anyone identify this bird? 

(If you go to YouTube you can enlarge the picture)


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> Oh Nancy, your epic belt replacement is unreal.  Just a reminder of how much I have missed you and your diary.  :hair:


Oops, we were posting at the same time. 

As always you are so kind, Nona. I've missed you too. I remember you describing the old house you lived in, and Slim Whitman. Maybe something more interesting than lawnmowers will happen on my end soon.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, your mower belt reminded me of this guy, who plays a *one string* guitar! (the case of the missing strings!)

Brushy One String - Chicken in The Corn


----------



## NancyNGA

Musical instrument that uses 2000 marbles (and at least 2 belts )


----------



## Meanderer

Would you pay $1 million for a new guitar? Fender just introduced such a model at the NAMM show, an iconic Straocaster with 550 diamonds. Jefferson Graham previews on TalkingTech.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Would you pay $1 million for a new guitar? Fender just introduced such a model at the NAMM show, an iconic Stratocaster with 550 diamonds. Jefferson Graham previews on TalkingTech.


Meanderer, I'll skip the guitar, but would like that electronic automatic tuner (~0:50).  I learned when you change to new strings they begin to stretch, and you have to keep tuning the guitar.  A video showed how to stretch them, and cut to the chase, so to say.


----------



## ndynt

Your posts are always fun, Nancy. And Meanderer's graphics always add humour.  Enjoying your barn birds.  Have you been able to identify just what they are?


----------



## Keesha

NancyNGA said:


> Musical instrument that uses 2000 marbles (and at least 2 belts )



Oh I remember this guy and his musical gadgets and 2 belts. Genius!
We get birds nesting in our shed every year but the birds are used to us and the cat so it’s all good. It’s tyriant flycatcher Have fun with them and have a nice day.


----------



## NancyNGA

Keesha said:


> .... It’s tyriant flycatcher Have fun with them and have a nice day.


Thanks Keesha.  Tyrant flycatcher.  A family. 

 Maybe Eastern Kingbird within that family. What a scentific name, _Tyrannus tyrannus!  _We sure would have enough flying insects to keep them happy here.  I just checked out an audio, and the "noise" it makes is the same.








_ETA_:   Just found this...._"Eastern Kingbirds prefer large insects _(including ants )_, which they take back to the perch, beat into submission, and swallow whole." 

_Sure hope they beat some fire ants into submission. :devil:


https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Eastern_Kingbird/lifehistory


----------



## NancyNGA

_Random thoughts and stuff..._

The neighbor is now pouring a concrete driveway/parking lot at his rental property across the street. If my father were alive I know he would have told me to buy that house next door, no matter what it cost, and would have scraped up the money to help if I needed it.  Did I say I hate making big decisions by myself?

 Last night I tore out that little partition covering some pipes in the closet. It was crooked and I've been trying to decide whether it was *too* crooked. It is back in straight now!  Bought one sheet of drywall for a trial run some time ago, and have a piece cut, ready to go on the ceiling. That will be the hardest piece because of juggling it around up there. They say to make as few seams as possible, but I'm not going to follow their advice, because that would put a seam right in front of the light. It's bound to show imperfections, even with most professionals doing it, and that would bother me forevermore.  LOL 

 Got other things I have to do this afternoon, though, so maybe tonight. Lawn mowing will start as soon as the rain goes away for good and things dry out. 

This picture makes me sad.  The only thing my cat will play with is the red dot laser.  She has gotten bored with everything else, and I'm afraid she will get bored with that also, so I use it sparingly.  She is an odd cat in many ways, but really a sweetheart.


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> This picture makes me sad.  The only thing my cat will play with is the red dot laser.  She has gotten bored with everything else, and I'm afraid she will get bored with that also, so I use it sparingly.  She is an odd cat in many ways, but really a sweetheart.
> 
> View attachment 52355


----------



## NancyNGA

:rofl:  Bea, actually I think her problem may be that she's too smart. She figures out all of the toys.  I run around the house trailing a string behind me, and she just sits and watches me. My other cat would chase a string all day.  Rather do that than eat.  I have one of those birds tied to a string on a wand.  She ignores the bird and just stares at a tiny little knot that I can't get untied, on the string.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, maybe you need to try some cartoon eyes!


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer, since you brought up eyes.... Get ready for it...:zz:...

I wonder if her eyes don't focus well up close.  All cats have trouble focusing *really* close. "They" claim cats find food in a dish by smell, not sight.  But her eyes seem to focus well only much farther away than most cats.  

I found her living all by herself in a hollow log, when she was just a kitten, maybe 8 weeks old.   I notice she gets startled by any noise she's never heard before, especially when she's sleeping.  I guess she had to be alert even while sleeping, in that log. 

Oh well, I won't go on and on about theories of why my cat is strange.  I like her anyway.:love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Meanderer, since you brought up eyes.... Get ready for it...:zz:...
> 
> I wonder if her eyes don't focus well up close.  All cats have trouble focusing *really* close. "They" claim cats find food in a dish by smell, not sight.  But her eyes seem to focus well only much farther away than most cats.
> 
> I found her living all by herself in a hollow log, when she was just a kitten, maybe 8 weeks old.   I notice she gets startled by any noise she's never heard before, especially when she's sleeping.  I guess she had to be alert even while sleeping, in that log.
> 
> Oh well, I won't go on and on about theories of why my cat is strange.  I like her anyway.:love_heart:


In that case, this is what she needs.....


----------



## Meanderer

Meet Almond the cat....


----------



## NancyNGA

One more thing about cats...and I promise I'll try to quit. layful: 

 This is the _"cat look"_ I can't resist. 

 When she was still running wild, before I could catch her, but after we got to know each other, she ran up the other side of a tree trying to play with me, and peeked around the tree and gave me this look. I knew I was hooked. It's just a devilish look, like they are making up some crazy game in their heads, where only they know the rules. I love it.


----------



## NancyNGA

Just a quick comment about the meds for this sinus mystery---Prednisone (9 days) and antibiotics (21 days!).

Only 1 day of the Prednisone---makes me feel like I have a dry head cold, with a headache.  I'd rather have a sinus infection---no symptoms with that. I wondered why the doctor cowered when he suggested it, like I was going to slap him.  Now I know. 

Think I'll taper off in 3 days, instead of 9.  Should I tell him, or just pretend I took it all?  I've never been allergic to anything that I know of, just a little watery eyes with some kinds of spring pine/oak pollen.  I don't like things that compromise your immune system.  I'm proud of the fact I spent decades developing a good immune system by playing in dirt and eating expired food. 

Also taking stuff to counteract side effects of too much antibiotics. This is silly.  [/END MINI RANT] nthego:  layful:


----------



## Keesha

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks Keesha.  Tyrant flycatcher.  A family.
> 
> Maybe Eastern Kingbird within that family. What a scentific name, _Tyrannus tyrannus!  _We sure would have enough flying insects to keep them happy here.  I just checked out an audio, and the "noise" it makes is the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ETA_:   Just found this...._"Eastern Kingbirds prefer large insects _(including ants )_, which they take back to the perch, beat into submission, and swallow whole."
> 
> _Sure hope they beat some fire ants into submission. :devil:
> 
> 
> https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Eastern_Kingbird/lifehistory



These birds are incredible for catching insects and lots of them so I couldn’t be happier that they nest here.,Anything that eats excess mosquitoes is good for me.  



NancyNGA said:


> Meanderer, since you brought up eyes.... Get ready for it...:zz:...
> 
> I wonder if her eyes don't focus well up close.  All cats have trouble focusing *really* close. "They" claim cats find food in a dish by smell, not sight.  But her eyes seem to focus well only much farther away than most cats.
> 
> I found her living all by herself in a hollow log, when she was just a kitten, maybe 8 weeks old.   I notice she gets startled by any noise she's never heard before, especially when she's sleeping.  I guess she had to be alert even while sleeping, in that log.
> 
> Oh well, I won't go on and on about theories of why my cat is strange.  I like her anyway.:love_heart:





NancyNGA said:


> One more thing about cats...and I promise I'll try to quit. layful:
> 
> This is the _"cat look"_ I can't resist.
> 
> When she was still running wild, before I could catch her, but after we got to know each other, she ran up the other side of a tree trying to play with me, and peeked around the tree and gave me this look. I knew I was hooked. It's just a devilish look, like they are making up some crazy game in their heads, where only they know the rules. I love it.



What an adorable face Nancy. 
Our cat we found also and 13 years ago. She’s intelligent and very street wise, meaning that she goes out 
and explores the areas of  our house knowing there are coyotes, raccoons, the odd bear but she’ seems to know what she’s doing instinctively ., Like your cat she gets spooked easily by unexpected sounds by i don’t think that’s so abnormal. Lots of cats  are like that.
She also seems better at farsightedness than close vision. Maybe it’s a cat thing. I’m not really sure.,


----------



## NancyNGA

Keesha said:


> These birds are incredible for catching insects and lots of them so I couldn’t be happier that they nest here.,Anything that eats excess mosquitoes is good for me.


Keesha, I probably  shouldn't mention it here, but I'm afraid there is bad news about the Kingbirds.  They are all gone, nest empty, no parents around.  Too soon for them to have flown away. Probably another bird, or a black snake.  I saw four Bluejays yesterday. 

 The Kingbirds are pretty, quiet, and rather friendly it seems.  Something different, at least.  I probably should stop anything from nesting there again.  Whatever it was, will probably keep coming back now. That's life in the country.  {sigh}


----------



## Keesha

Well that’s just mother nature. We might not like the outcome, but stuff happens that’s out if our control. 
Last year we had a robin build a nest right in our front entrance and we have a cat. We had to scare the bird away so she wouldn’t hatch them because our cat would have had fun going after them. She abandoned the nest and we had to throw away the rotting eggs.

We also had birds nest in a spot my husband left open near our chimney so birds got up there and nested. The first big windstorm that came along knocked the nest down further. The babies started overheating so we ripped off our vinyl fascia off so the mom could get to her babies and move them , which she did. 

Sometimes we can intervene  with good results but most times we can’t. There’s predators out there and things happen that are out of our control but it even understanding all this logically , it still dugs at our heartstrings when these types of things happen.


----------



## maggiemae

Where I last worked and retired, we had feral cats that hung around the building.  Well, of course, me and another lady there decided to feed them.  They got to the point where they were waiting on us to put out the food in the morning.  They would get close but not close enough for you to pet them.  I even looked online how to make a feral cat house out of styrofoam coolers, wood chips and wrapped in heavy duty contractor bags for protection in the winter months.  I made two and they actually used them!  Hope they are still feeding them now that I'm retired!


----------



## NancyNGA

I think I've mentioned this before.  There is a group here in town that goes around feeding feral cats. They keep track where all of them are located.  There is a large overgrown kudzu patch beside on old shopping center, with a lot of cats hiding in the kudzu. People have put up boxes and small shelters for them on the edge. 

 This group does the TNR (trap, neuter, and release method). Seems like a reasonable solution.  They clip the cat's left ear before they release them, so you can tell if they've been neutered and vaccinated. People abandon cats, thinking they will do just fine.


----------



## Meanderer

Our best chance....


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> Our best chance....


Yes, or the old, "'The devil made me do it', defense"


----------



## Roadwarrior

When we moved to the NW into our senior MH park there was a lady who cared for a small group of feral cats.  Most residents resented the cats & was always complaining about them.  Once I had a chance to talk to the care giver I learned a good lesson.  She fed 4 of them, had all their shots, neutered them & fed them on a nightly basis, she paid for all the care & doctoring.  I'm not a cat person but now I recognize the benefits they preformed.

They kept all the other strays at bay out of our park, kept the vermin population at a minimum & never bothered us.  She had also setup & maintained 4 or 5 litter boxes around.  No smell stayed away & were not pests.  Some of the do-gooders got on the 'Remove the feral cats' bandwagon & finally forced the lady to give up her cats.  A few years later the park management had to pay for the trapping & removal of vermin (mice & rats) along with more feral cats now showing up in the residents yards & garbage cans.


----------



## ndynt

Thought you might enjoy this, Nancy....


Dinner and a show: These nine goats draw spectators while clearing an overgrown Maryland park
https://wapo.st/2saeAJh


----------



## ndynt

NancyNGA said:


> Keesha, I probably  shouldn't mention it here, but I'm afraid there is bad news about the Kingbirds.  They are all gone, nest empty, no parents around.  Too soon for them to have flown away. Probably another bird, or a black snake.  I saw four Bluejays yesterday.
> 
> The Kingbirds are pretty, quiet, and rather friendly it seems.  Something different, at least.  I probably should stop anything from nesting there again.  Whatever it was, will probably keep coming back now. That's life in the country.  {sigh}


Ohh, so sorry you lost your baby birds.


----------



## NancyNGA

Roadwarrior said:


> When we moved to the NW into our senior MH park there was a lady who cared for a small group of feral cats.  Most residents resented the cats & was always complaining about them.  Once I had a chance to talk to the care giver I learned a good lesson.  She fed 4 of them, had all their shots, neutered them & fed them on a nightly basis, she paid for all the care & doctoring.  I'm not a cat person but now I recognize the benefits they preformed.
> 
> They kept all the other strays at bay out of our park, kept the vermin population at a minimum & never bothered us.  She had also setup & maintained 4 or 5 litter boxes around.  No smell stayed away & were not pests.  Some of the do-gooders got on the 'Remove the feral cats' bandwagon & finally forced the lady to give up her cats.  A few years later the park management had to pay for the trapping & removal of vermin (mice & rats) along with more feral cats now showing up in the residents yards & garbage cans.


Yep, we had one TNR cat on our block. I fed him.  A lady up the street adopted him last year, made him indoor.  Now we have ground squirrels running all over the place.  And that's only what I see.  Who knows at night.  Things usually end up in a balance over time.  When someone, or something, interrupts, it takes a while to get things back into balance.  It's always been interesting to me how that works out.


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> Thought you might enjoy this, Nancy....
> View attachment 52542
> 
> Dinner and a show: These nine goats draw spectators while clearing an overgrown Maryland park
> https://wapo.st/2saeAJh


There were goats in the adjoining block in town here last year clearing an acre or so that could not be mowed. I think it was a project funded by a small grant, paid for fencing, etc.  They are not back this year, so far. Maybe funding ran out. The fenced area is completely overgrown again now. 

One thing I noticed with goats, probably cows too, is they will eat their favorite stuff first, and gradually keep adding more stuff, until they get to the poison stuff (wisteria, nightshade, ferns, some ornamentals).  Then the poison plants flourish because they have no competition.  So it's not a perfect solution. Again, another balance situation like with the cats.  lol   

Sorry, I can't view the WashPost link.  I really need to subscribe to several good newspapers. Keep putting it off.


----------



## Meanderer

Cities Get Their Goats to Be Newest Employees


----------



## ndynt

Sorry, did not realize it would not link, Nancy.  Tried too ccp it and would not allow it.    Basically it said the same as you, that the goats ate the vegetation selectively, in stages.  In this case, after they remove down to the last of what they find acceptable, a crew goes in to remove what is left.  Along with pulling up roots.  I think they charged 8,000 for the service.  Growing up our goats kept our slopes, that were too steep to mow, cleared.  
I live on a dead end dirt road, that people consider the ideal place to dump unwanted cats, kittens and puppies.  So there are many feral cats.  Animal  control will neuter them, only if I catch them and take them back to release them.  The same with wild animals.  Had a large racoon that would open my screen and come in to my dining room.  They told me to rent a cage, catch him/her and release it someplace else.    I am 84 and standing on it's hind legs...almost as tall as me.  Sure LOL


----------



## ndynt

Meanderer said:


> Cities Get Their Goats to Be Newest Employees




:lol1:


----------



## Meanderer

....hang in there!


----------



## NancyNGA

Goats clearing poison ivy in Austin, TX  
BUT...the ivy will always come back, unless you get the roots.  And what do you feed the goats in the winter. So it's not all a bed of roses. 






BTW, goats love roses too. layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> ....hang in there!...


Meanderer, your cartoon just reminded me, the handles have gotten loose on my nearly antique scythe.  Not sure how to fix it. It's always something.


----------



## Meanderer

I think that turning the wooden handle clockwise, tightens it.


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I think that turning the wooden handle clockwise, tightens it.


Thanks.  I'll try that tomorrow. 

The clouds opened up enough to let the sunshine dry off the grass by 1 pm, and I got the whole yard mowed---front, back, and side!  I'm caught up with all mowing for now, EXCEPT the little patch I did 3 days ago, which most people would say needs mowing again, but my standards are very low (or is it high?).   More rain coming. 

Also got one 3'x4' piece of drywall up on the ceiling last night.  This may not seem like much, but it will be the hardest piece to put up, in terms of strength.  I  put it in the middle because placing another piece that big, with added restrictions, would have been _purt near_ impossible by myself, I think. This one was bad enough as it was.  Two smaller pieces on each side, I can do.  Didn't want the green stuff (mold resistant), but that's all they had.



Now I can take another long vacation. layful:


----------



## Meanderer

When the goats can't make it....


----------



## ndynt

How did you manage to get  that dry wall up by yourself Nancy?


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> How did you manage to get  that dry wall up by yourself Nancy?


Nona, I just nailed a couple of (temporary) boards cross-wise about 3 inches below the ceiling where that piece was going, then slipped it up and in, to rest on them.  You can even block it up to fit tightly to the ceiling after that, if you have patience.  The problem was the weight.  Even a little 3'x4' piece is heavy.   The other two pieces to finish the ceiling will only be half that big.

Now that I *think* I can do this, I have to go buy the rest of the drywall, and it's suppose to rain for days.  Not that I'm in a hurry or anything.   Just afraid I'll lose my momentum. nthego: layful:


----------



## NancyNGA

Goats eating marijuana leaves


----------



## NancyNGA

_Update:_ The scythe handle is a slight contradiction to the "Lefty-loosey, righty-tighty" rule.  You turn the _handle_ counterclockwise to tighten.  When I looked at it before I thought the handle had broken and my father had just driven a nail down in the end to stabilize it, but in fact it's the end of a bolt, not a nail head.  



I found a picture of how the inside works after I got home. 






The problem was, it wouldn't stay tight, but now that I know how it works, I'm not afraid of over-tightening it.  Next time...



Now I've got to get back to some Pikes Peak mysteries.  So many mysteries, so little time......{sigh}


----------



## ndynt

NancyNGA said:


> Nona, I just nailed a couple of (temporary) boards cross-wise about 3 inches below the ceiling where that piece was going, then slipped it up and in, to rest on them.  You can even block it up to fit tightly to the ceiling after that, if you have patience.  The problem was the weight.  Even a little 3'x4' piece is heavy.   The other two pieces to finish the ceiling will only be half that big.
> Now that I *think* I can do this, I have to go buy the rest of the drywall, and it's suppose to rain for days.  Not that I'm in a hurry or anything.   Just afraid I'll lose my momentum. nthego: layful:


Exactly, Nancy.  Despite your clever slide in jig, green board is so much heavier than green board.  Will be easier with your smaller pieces though. Instead of a door to that closet. With all your ingenious make do's.....think you should put a mitered decorative picture frame around the door opening...with a blue ribbon.  Stating "Best of It's Class" :woohoo1:


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> .....think you should put a mitered decorative picture frame around the door opening..."


Nona, don't get me started thinking of more things I could do.  It would never end with this house. lol

That's not a bad idea really. The closet door is a very old tiny cheap thing---only 6' tall and 2' wide! Maybe a fake transom on top with a mirror in it instead would make it look taller. Like this one?



But a mitered door frame would not match the rest of the framing in the house---just plain old ugly 6" boards (painted white ).


----------



## ndynt

NancyNGA said:


> Nona, don't get me started thinking of more things I could do.  It would never end with this house. lol
> 
> That's not a bad idea really. The closet door is a very old tiny cheap thing---only 6' tall and 2' wide! Maybe a fake transom on top with a mirror in it instead would make it look taller. Like this one?
> 
> View attachment 52607
> 
> But a mitered door frame would not match the rest of the framing in the house---just plain old ugly 6" boards (painted white ).


Actually, I was only teasing you.  You have had to be so innovative restoring that closet....it qualifies as "your masterpiece" .:lol1: But, do love the transom topped door.


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> Actually, I was only teasing you. ...


I suspected that.  I was teasing you back, about my Alice in Wonderland closet door.  Sort of... lol


----------



## NancyNGA

The new lawn mower belt came Tuesday, and it was the correct one!  No lifesavers included this time.  Different company.  

Bent the belt guard back enough so the belt can't just fall off, filed down a couple of scratches inside the pulley, and got it all back together.  Finally got up enough courage to try it just now. 






*After the smoke cleared*  ... the wheels still wouldn't turn.  Turned it over and there was a screwdriver wrapped up in the belt!!!   Where the heck did that come from?   I either left it under there somewhere, or it sucked it up from the lawn.  Whatever...the belt is ruined again! 

   I'm tempted to just order the whole assembly now, belt included. 

 This is one of those stories we can share with the each other when I get to the nursing home, to help us all go to sleep.  But it ain't over yet.  It may get better.


----------



## Roadwarrior

I rented from my father for a few years, I bought the cheapest power mower on the market ($39).  Used it for 5 years, moved - he used it until he got a big fancy one.  That broke down, back to the cheapie which continued to run with very few problems for many years.  Most dependable we ever had.   He finally sold it for $10 at a yard sale.  Wheels were ready to fall off, the pull belt had been replaced 3-4 times but it kept on ticking (the Timex of power mowers).


----------



## NancyNGA

Roadwarrior, the best mower I ever had was the cheapest Murray you could find at the time, when I first moved into my house.  It lasted at least 20 years. All metal. Easy to start, and nothing would stop it. 

I tried to buy the cheapest mower they had a couple of years ago, but they are different now. Even some of the engine parts are made of plastic. It ran half a season and then wouldn't start.   Fixed it for a while, and the same thing happened.  Didn't last one season even.  It's going out on the front lawn with a FREE sign on it this weekend.


----------



## Roadwarrior

Get them goats earning their keep.


----------



## ndynt

Nancy, your whole experience with your lawnmower is unreal.  From the "Life Savers" to the screwdriver.  Bless you.  In your place I do not know if I would cry in frustration or laugh hysterically. May you someway, somehow finally resolve the problem.


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> Nancy, your whole experience with your lawnmower is unreal.  From the "Life Savers" to the screwdriver.  Bless you.  In your place I do not know if I would cry in frustration or laugh hysterically. May you someway, somehow finally resolve the problem.


Nona, in this case it was so bizarre, I came down on the laughing side.  I already got another belt on the way. There is something odd about this mower.  All the parts say "this replaces *obsolete* part#...etc, etc., and the how-to videos don't match.  The whole assembly may not fit.

We've had lots of rain, warm nights with 100% humidity, and you can almost see the grass grow. :eewwk:


----------



## ndynt

As if the grass is defying you?  Na Na Na NA...Now you don't even have a mower? :lol1: The obsolete thing and the videos not matching  is strange.  Lets hope the new part will fit though.


----------



## maggiemae

NancyNGA said:


> The new lawn mower belt came Tuesday, and it was the correct one!  No lifesavers included this time.  Different company.
> 
> Bent the belt guard back enough so the belt can't just fall off, filed down a couple of scratches inside the pulley, and got it all back together.  Finally got up enough courage to try it just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After the smoke cleared*  ... the wheels still wouldn't turn.  Turned it over and there was a screwdriver wrapped up in the belt!!!   Where the heck did that come from?   I either left it under there somewhere, or it sucked it up from the lawn.  Whatever...the belt is ruined again!
> 
> Sorry, but I could not help but laugh!  Thank goodness you are not a surgeon and leave some instrument inside after surgery! LOL  Been too rainy to do much of anything here this week.  Between thunderstorms I would go outside and pick up small limbs that fell.  They say next week should be dry and less humid.  Oh joy, more grass mowing!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Sorry, but I could not help but laugh!  Thank goodness you are not a surgeon and leave some instrument inside after surgery! LOL  Been too rainy to do much of anything here this week.  Between thunderstorms I would go outside and pick up small limbs that fell.  They say next week should be dry and less humid.  Oh joy, more grass mowing!


Go ahead and laugh.  I deserve it.  Most people would have kept this incident a secret, but not me.    I've always got the backup mower.  It's working well, except it needs a cover where the grass comes flying out.  If you mow down wind you get covered in grass clipping. 

How about this rain? I hope they don't change the forecast next week. 

*What have you been doing?*

I need approx 8-9 sheets of drywall to finish this closet.  It can't get wet.  I have two choices:  have them cut all the pieces in half and load them on the truck, OR cut the pieces closer to the way I can use them *from* the truck.  Either way, it has to quit raining first.

So meantime I started putting in insulation.  It is causing an itchy reaction like I never had before!!!  (Is this part of getting old?)   I should get one of those HazMat suits, and try to get that part done in 2 days at most.


----------



## NancyNGA

_The Traveling Rash... 

_(Follow up from a separate thread on this site in the Health Forum. Posting the link causes an error. )

This is the strangest itchy rash I've ever had. There is a hot red swelling, like you would get with multiple wasp stings, combined with the itchiness of chiggers.  Been off antibiotics for days, only taking an antihistamine now, and only occasionally.  Haven't touched any fiberglass insulation for 2 days.

The rash moves around all over the place.  Now I think it's just pressure that causes it.  Still could have started with the antibiotics.  

I'm afraid to finish the insulation now.  Yesterday after I mowed the lawn with the riding mower, the spot on the left thigh swelled up in a huge lump. If it hadn't been for the "traveling" business I would have been worried, because it looked exactly like the internet pictures of a deep vein thrombosis.  It's like the immune system has gone wild! 

Oh yes, I almost forgot.  Last night I had a space heater plugged into an extension cord.  All the sudden it caught fire where the two cords met. Enough flames to burn a hole through the carpet before I could put it out.  I was planning to replace all the carpet upstairs anyway, as soon as the closet it finished, so no big deal.


----------



## maggiemae

My goodness , you have had a few bad weeks!  The itching sounds like an allergic reaction to something.  You haven't changed laundry detergent or fabric softener lately?  Just my opinion, but if you have not had a reaction to the insulation in the past, you should be okay.  Just be sure to wear long sleeves and a mask.  Maybe you got a mosquito bite?  They were talking on the news tonight to make sure you empty anything that accumulates water outside because of the rains we have had for the past three weeks will cause a massive mosquito problem!  And I don't even want to go there about the space heater.....girl, it could have been much worse!  Be careful!  Mowed today and got attacked by a blackberry vine...bled like crazy.  I always carry tissues in my pockets for things like this but it took forever to stop bleeding.  Guess I need to add some band aids in my pockets too!  This is the first year in a long time that we have had actual blackberries on the vines.  Lordy, Mike will want to pick them and make a cobbler!  I see "RoundUp" in the near future! LOL


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> ... And I don't even want to go there about the space heater.....girl, it could have been much worse!  Be careful!


I Know.  I happened to be sitting right next to it when it happened, so I put it out right away, but it still set the carpet on fire.  Imagine if I had gone downstairs for something.  Yikes!!!


----------



## Keesha

Oh I’m sorry Nancy but :lofl:
OMG girl. You remind me of myself so much. I hope that didn’t scare you too badly. 
After all the messing around with this mower, you finally get the belt on and run over a screw driver?
You can’t make this type of stuff up:laugh:
You are definitely as stubborn as me and that’s REALLY stubborn. Just sayin’

You be really careful with those space heaters. That part wasn’t so funny.


----------



## NancyNGA

Hi Keesha.  Another belt arrived in the mail last night.  Ready to give it another try this evening. 

The word is tenacious.  I've got at least 2 more tries in me.


----------



## ndynt

How frightening, Nancy.   Thankfully you did not doze off.  Think you need to take a hiatus in a protective bubble for awhile.   Please take care and stay safe...


----------



## NancyNGA

Nona, right now I'm in between two physician appointments, and neither one is going to accomplish anything.  

The one this morning was the ENT guy.  Antibiotics did nothing.  Still the same sinus problem, for which I have no symptoms.  But I sure have symptoms from the antibiotics.  He said he wouldn't worry about it, it's probably some kind of cyst, but would get a second opinion and call the recommendation in to the dental surgeon.  That appt is this afternoon.

I'm sure the dental surgeon will just tell me what the ENT guy said, which I know already, and make another appointment. Wasted day, but at least I will have gotten it all done in one day.

Then I will check on the goat.  Then I may try the lawnmower belt.  I did get the front lawn mowed last night.  Back one to go, maybe tomorrow, and I'm caught up again with lawn mowing.


----------



## Meanderer

Nancy, do you remember the early TV show "Dangerous Assignment"?    .....were you ever on it?


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA

Put in the 3rd lawnmower belt, mowed a few swaths across the yard, and it is working fine right now. I think the cable running to the wheels needs to be adjusted. It doesn't run at lightning speed like it used to.  A couple of things worry me, that I'd like to check first, before starting a big job, but I won't go into the boring details.

If worse comes to worst, I'll just order the whole kit, and try it one more time. Still easier than trying to haul it somewhere, and I'm getting pretty good at taking it apart and putting it back together now. Lots of practice.


----------



## Keesha

NancyNGA said:


> Hi Keesha.  Another belt arrived in the mail last night.  Ready to give it another try this evening.
> 
> The word is tenacious.  I've got at least 2 more tries in me.


Awww tenacious. Fancy word for stubborn. Check! :thumbsup:


----------



## ndynt

NancyNGA said:


> Nona, right now I'm in between two physician appointments, and neither one is going to accomplish anything.
> 
> The one this morning was the ENT guy.  Antibiotics did nothing.  Still the same sinus problem, for which I have no symptoms.  But I sure have symptoms from the antibiotics.  He said he wouldn't worry about it, it's probably some kind of cyst, but would get a second opinion and call the recommendation in to the dental surgeon.  That appt is this afternoon.
> 
> I'm sure the dental surgeon will just tell me what the ENT guy said, which I know already, and make another appointment. Wasted day, but at least I will have gotten it all done in one day.
> 
> Then I will check on the goat.  Then I may try the lawnmower belt.  I did get the front lawn mowed last night.  Back one to go, maybe tomorrow, and I'm caught up again with lawn mowing.


Was the result of the visit to dental surgeon visit as you anticipated, Nancy?  Finished with the antibiotic? Side effects resolved?
 Laughing about your becoming so adept  at  taking the mower apart and putting it it back together.  Hopefully you shall not have  to again.


----------



## NancyNGA

ndynt said:


> Was the result of the visit to dental surgeon visit as you anticipated, Nancy?  Finished with the antibiotic? Side effects resolved?
> Laughing about your becoming so adept  at  taking the mower apart and putting it it back together.  Hopefully you shall not have  to again.


Nona, it went just like predicted. All he did was schedule another appointment. Could have been done over the phone.  I remember now, the ENT guy said he thought what I had was a  _mucous entrapment cyst. _ No infection. Very common. So the surgery will be another month away because of scheduling---wasted a whole month on a wild goose chase.

This rash is still hanging on. It just keeps moving around. This morning it's on my head and palm of right hand. :shrug: I think the only place it hasn't traveled yet is the bottoms of my feet. lol  Of course I've been reading up on this.  There is another possibility, that it is due to a virus, and not an allergic reaction. Some websites say it might go on for weeks, even months. :eewwk:

The surgeon said once you have an allergic reaction to Amoxicillin the first time, you will always have it. Maybe it would have happened eventually anyway, but if taking Amoxicillin for that many days is what triggered this, I'm not happy about it. He's changing to _Cleosin_ (clindamycin) next time.


----------



## ndynt

Interesting about a possible virus the cause of the rash.   Cleosin is an older antibiotic.  Sometimes used when someone has a sensitivity to others.  Hope it helps. 
Get well.


----------



## Roadwarrior

NancyNGA said:


> This rash is still hanging on. It just keeps moving around. This morning it's on my head and palm of right hand. :shrug: I think the only place it hasn't traveled yet is the bottoms of my feet. lol  Of course I've been reading up on this.  There is another possibility, that it is due to a virus, and not an allergic reaction. Some websites say it might go on for weeks, even months. :eewwk:
> 
> The surgeon said once you have an allergic reaction to Amoxicillin the first time, you will always have it. Maybe it would have happened eventually anyway, but if taking Amoxicillin for that many days is what triggered this.


My side affects have now cleared up, the rash was located on my back & lower legs.  The worst part was my insteps on both feet.  Taking benadryl for 3 days (7 doses), stopping the drugs (2 left) cleared up both the itching & redness.  Tuesday I went back for a followup look see of the oral surgery.  Everything was good, no pain afterwards.  I did report the 1 side, the assistant said they've had reports of the allergy & can prescribe others.  It is noted on my records & etched in my brain.


----------



## maggiemae

Dang Nancy, that rash does sound like a virus!  But where in the world did you contact it from?  This is just me, but sometimes I think treating and treating with prescriptions just makes it worse.  What did people do years ago when there was no  allergy medications or Amoxicillin?  Oh wait....I guess they just either got better or "kicked the bucket"!  I can't believe I said that! LOL  You know I'm just kidding!  They have made great strides in medicine over the years.  I hope you find some relief soon and all this "stuff" just runs it's course and goes away!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Dang Nancy, that rash does sound like a virus! But where in the world did you contact it from? This is just me, but sometimes I think treating and treating with prescriptions just makes it worse.  I hope you find some relief soon and all this "stuff" just runs it's course and goes away!



Hope I don't jinx this, but I think things have turned the corner. No new rashes or itching since this morning. 

After the first day, and reading about the side effects, I quit taking the Prednisone he prescribed. That might have been a mistake as it turns out. It was to rule out allergies causing the sinus problems, but later I read it may *also* be useful to treat hives.  Anyway I decided to get rid of those pills by taking one (10 mg) morning and evening, three days ago.  Don't know if that helped or not.  Might have gotten better anyway, as you say, just needed time to run its course. 

I think treating sick goats, in life or death situations for 14 years, has made me more adventuresome in experimenting with medicine on myself. LOL Reading all the horror stories on the internet, about how long allergies can last, gave me a bit of a scare.


----------



## NancyNGA

Roadwarrior said:


> My side affects have now cleared up, the rash was located on my back & lower legs.  The worst part was my insteps on both feet.  Taking benadryl for 3 days (7 doses), stopping the drugs (2 left) cleared up both the itching & redness.  Tuesday I went back for a followup look see of the oral surgery.  Everything was good, no pain afterwards.  I did report the 1 side, the assistant said they've had reports of the allergy & can prescribe others.  It is noted on my records & etched in my brain.


That's great Roadwarrior. Sounds like you are out of the woods.  I've been taking maximum doses of Benadryl too.  I'm tempted to try Amoxicillin one more time, just to find out for sure.  It would be a shame to rule it out forever, just because of a possible freak occurrence (in my case), now that I realize I'm not going to die from itching. LOL


----------



## maggiemae

Hey Nancy, have not been on here for a few days.  Are you better?  Hope so!  I am back to my "sluggish" ways and have not got much accomplished.  Got to get back to my "list" making...I seem to get more accomplished when I can actually mark something off a list!  Been so humid here it is hard to get anything done outside.  I have got to get out of this "slump".  I consider myself an active person, guess I just need a big ole kick in the pants!


----------



## Meanderer

maggiemae said:


> I have got to get out of this "slump".  I consider myself an active person, guess I just need a big ole kick in the pants!



....mebbe ya need a kickstart!


----------



## maggiemae

LOL Meanderer, that is exactly what I need less the caffeine...I get enough of that!  But the big boot in the "keester" would probably work!


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Hey Nancy, have not been on here for a few days.  Are you better?  Hope so!  I am back to my "sluggish" ways and have not got much accomplished.  Got to get back to my "list" making...I seem to get more accomplished when I can actually mark something off a list!  Been so humid here it is hard to get anything done outside.  I have got to get out of this "slump".  I consider myself an active person, guess I just need a big ole kick in the pants!


Hi maggiemae. I've not been on here much either. It's good to hear from you.  The itching has tapered off. Maybe it has become a habit and is all in my imagination now. Today I had to spray some weeds along the fence, and I'm imagining chiggers. :eewwk:  

I was in a long slump too, but I'm starting to get back in the swing of things.  Maybe I'll make a list right now!

It has rained almost every afternoon here, so tomorrow morning p) I'm going for 4 pieces of drywall---no more than I can cut and carry indoors, before the afternoon rains come. Tonight I hope to tackle the insulation again, use up what I have already, on the closet, and see if I need more. (Yuck, I hate insulation!) 

Then I got a big bunch of hedge trimming to do, and I'm planning to cut 3 small trees out of the back yard and haul them off, but I forgot to bring the big saw in today. By then it will be time to start mowing again.  Keep in touch when you get some free time, and let us know what you're doing.


----------



## RadishRose

Nice to see you again Nancy and Maggie.

Nancy, I don't l know what motivates you to work so hard. I read what you do and my jaw drops.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## maggiemae

Just checking in....not a good day today.  Mike has had bad pain in his right shoulder blade for about 5 days and we ended going to the ER today because the pain radiated to his chest and he was scared that he was having heart problems.  Well, all is good.  EKG and blood work came back fine.  He must have pulled a muscle in his back.  Nothing is more stressful than sitting in a room waiting on results.  He is not as active as I am and I have to say it ticks me off sometimes.  I do not let "age" slow me down.


----------



## NancyNGA

maggiemae said:


> Just checking in....not a good day today.  Mike has had bad pain in his right shoulder blade for about 5 days and we ended going to the ER today because the pain radiated to his chest and he was scared that he was having heart problems.  Well, all is good.  EKG and blood work came back fine.  He must have pulled a muscle in his back.  Nothing is more stressful than sitting in a room waiting on results.  He is not as active as I am and I have to say it ticks me off sometimes.  I do not let "age" slow me down.


Sure glad it was just a pulled muscle, although those can be painful, especially in your back, and take a long time to heal sometimes.  I'm sending you a pm. Please check your messages.


----------



## Keesha

Hey Nancy. I haven’t seen you around in a bit so thought I’d drop you a line or two. 
Is everything ok? Perhaps you are vacationing . Either way you sure are missed here and I’m hoping to see you back soon . 
Wanna make sure you didn’t get eaten up by that lawnmower of yours. layful:


----------



## C'est Moi

Nancy!!!   Where are you?   Please check in.


----------



## Meanderer




----------

